# Der Dartmoor Hornet Tech-Talk



## Cruise (9. August 2012)

Nachdem es hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=539763&page=23 mehr Techtalk als Bilder gibt, hab ich mir gedacht ich mal mal nen speziellen Thread dafür auf.

Dann wird das Album wieder sauber 

Also legt los.


----------



## egon_mcsepp (9. August 2012)

gute idee. 
dann beantworte ich gleich mal xnexens frage:
bremsscheiben bis 210mm. steht auch irgendwo auf der webseite von dartmoore.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeandi1974 (9. August 2012)

Abonniert!

EDIT:

kann man den Titel noch richtigstellen? "DartMOOR" Hornet!


----------



## StreetR (10. August 2012)

Hab nochmal eine Frage aber dafür ist der thread ja da  

Also ich will einfach nichts falsch kaufen 
passt das Innenlager bei dem Hornet ?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/TRUVATIV-HOW...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item35bed44843

Diese ganzen Zahlen verwirren mich ein wenig 
Will einfach nichts falsch kaufen.


----------



## Cruise (10. August 2012)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Abonniert!
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> kann man den Titel noch richtigstellen? "DartMOOR" Hornet!



Ups,... War ein langer Tag gestern ^^

Das müsste dann ein Mod oder Admin machen.


----------



## IRONworkX (10. August 2012)

StreetR schrieb:


> Hab nochmal eine Frage aber dafür ist der thread ja da
> 
> Also ich will einfach nichts falsch kaufen
> passt das Innenlager bei dem Hornet ?
> ...



Das passt ins Hornet. Passt es auch zu deinem Antrieb, Kettenlinie, Kettenführung, Umwerfer, kann ich nicht sagen


----------



## bikeandi1974 (10. August 2012)

StreetR schrieb:


> Hab nochmal eine Frage aber dafür ist der thread ja da
> 
> Also ich will einfach nichts falsch kaufen
> passt das Innenlager bei dem Hornet ?
> ...



Moin,

das Innenlager passt schon. Das Hornet hat ein 68er (Gehäusebreite) BSA (Gewindeart) sein. Allerdings ist das Innenlager für 2/3- fach Kurbeln möglicherweise/wahrscheinlich nicht geeignet, eher für DH- Kurbeln mit nur einem Blatt; Kettenlinie von 56mm ist schon viel (evtl. für 150er Hinterbau? - hat das Hornet aber nicht...), genauso wie Achslänge von 148mm. Das solltest Du mit Deiner Kurbel abstimmen.

Grüßle

EDIT: Da war wohl jemand schneller...


----------



## StreetR (10. August 2012)

Ich wollte ja eine Dh Kurbel rann bauen Also mit einem Kettenblatt.


----------



## StreetR (10. August 2012)

Ich wollte ja eine Kurbel mmit einem Blatt rannbauen ist das also nicht möglich mit dem Innenlager ? 
Welches Innenlager + Kurbel würdet ihr mir raten die Preislich nicht an der Spitze steht ?


----------



## egon_mcsepp (10. August 2012)

doch, dass geht. ich hab das auch so gemacht.
truvativ howitzer innenlager und hussefelt kurbel, hinten
9fach und das klappt.
preisliche wärst du mit der kombination auch relativ weit unten.


----------



## AnAx (10. August 2012)

StreetR schrieb:


> Ich wollte ja eine Kurbel mmit einem Blatt rannbauen ist das also nicht möglich mit dem Innenlager ?
> Welches Innenlager + Kurbel würdet ihr mir raten die Preislich nicht an der Spitze steht ?



Wie wäre es mit der neuen Shimano Zee Kurbel mit passenden Lagerschalen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StreetR (10. August 2012)

Kannst du mir mal n Link schicken von dem Innenlager was du hast ?


----------



## egon_mcsepp (10. August 2012)

das hab ich:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p12895_Howitzer-Team-Innenlager-.html

in der 56 x BSA 68/68G/73/73G - variante.
wenn du willst, kann ich auch ein paar fotos machen wie das dann montiert aussieht.

zur erklärung:  68/73 bedeutet, dass das innenlager mit spacern für 68mm gehäusebreite
und ohne spacer für 73mm passt. 56 heisst 56mm kettenlinie.
verbessert mich wenn ich falsch liege....


----------



## StreetR (11. August 2012)

Ja wäre echt nett von dir  
Aber ist es nicht so wenn die Kettenlinie falsch ist, das der verschleiß enorm wird ?


----------



## egon_mcsepp (11. August 2012)

hi,

ich hab hier mal zwei fotos gemacht:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/51715

zur erklärung: auf beiden seiten sind zwischen den lagerschalen
und dem gehäuse vom rahmen spacer zu sehen, auf der antriebsseite
zwei und auf der anderen einer. für 73mm gehäusebreite kann man auf
jeder seite einen spacer weglassen. der zweite spacer auf der a-seite ist
platzhalter für eine kettenführung. allerdings werden die kettenführungen
inzwischen mit dieser ISCG aufnahme angebracht.

und noch was: ich hab 51mm kettenlinie, hatte mich da vertan. der verschleiß ist 
höher wenn die kettenlinie nicht stimmt, dass ist richtig. und das macht sich bei
mir auch am kettenblatt bemerkbar, da bei einer 1x9-kombination die kettenlinie
eigentlich meistens nicht stimmt. aber das passt schon.

die shimano zee kurbel aus post #11 sieht aber auch geil aus! preislich wie die hussefelt,
solltest du dir auch mal genauer ansehen!

servus,
egon


----------



## StreetR (11. August 2012)

Okay das sieht doch garnicht so schlecht aus  
Danke für die Bilder du hast mir echt weitergeholfen !
Gibt es die Shimano Zee eigendlich auch als 8/9 fach ?


----------



## Fujitsu313 (11. August 2012)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-FSA-Pig-DH-Pro-Steuersatz-AKTION-::1374.html

Würde der Steuersatz in meine neue Hornisse passen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StreetR (11. August 2012)

Nein der passt nicht 
wenn du eine 1 1/8 gabel fahren möchtest denn brauchst du so einen.

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...d-Reduziersteuersatz-EC34-28-6-|-ZS49-30.html


----------



## Fujitsu313 (11. August 2012)

Gibts da auch noch Alternativen, was von FSA z.B.? Dann könnte ich den in eine Sammelbestellung packen und muss nicht in tausenden von Shops einkaufen. Am liebsten wäre mir Rose...oder BMO.


----------



## StreetR (12. August 2012)

Weiß ich nicht 
ich habe die Info selber bekommen.


----------



## Fujitsu313 (13. August 2012)

Okay  aber ich habe denke ich was passendes gefunden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...uersatz-15-auf-1-1-8-Tapered-2012::29301.html

Der hat den selben S.H.I.S.-Wert wie der Flash  also sollte der doch passen.


----------



## StreetR (13. August 2012)

Hast du eine tapered Gabel ? 
wenn nicht passt der nicht. 
weil du hast denn unten 1 1/5 und oben 1 1/8 :/


----------



## Fujitsu313 (13. August 2012)

Woah...danke. Das hab ich natürlich mal wieder nicht beachtet.

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-Reduzier-Steuersatz-Tapered-2011::23982.html

Gabel hat durchgehend 1 1/8.


----------



## vitaminc (13. August 2012)

Servus

ich möchte evtl. ein Dartmoor Hornet für mein Fräulein aufbauen.
Hier die Maße:
Größe: 1,72m
Schrittlänge: 81cm
Einsatzgebiet: Tour/AM

Macht der Rahmen überhaupt Sinn für eine Dame und das Einsatzgebiet?
Wenn ja, welche Rahmengröße bei eher Tourenlastig?

Danke & Gruß
Sascha


----------



## myflash (14. August 2012)

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit den Decals aus, bekommt man die gut runter ohne Spuren zu hinterlassen? Mich stört eigentlich nur der blaue Schriftzug am schwarzen Rahmen, da ich eher nur rot am Rad hätte?


----------



## Mountainradler (14. August 2012)

An meinem grauen Hornet scheinen die überlackiert zu sein. Bekomme die Woche noch nen schwarzen aber schätze da is es ähnlich...


----------



## IRONworkX (15. August 2012)

Ja, sind überlackiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da___Wid (1. Oktober 2012)

Hy,
was hat denn das Hornet für ne Innenlagerbreite?


----------



## egon_mcsepp (1. Oktober 2012)

68mm


----------



## Da___Wid (9. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die Anrwort,
fährt einer von euch bei ca. 175cm größe den Rahmen in 18zoll?bei dem 16zoll finde ich das Sitzrohr 
etwas niedrig bezüglich des Sattelrohres.Oder hatte einer die möglichkeit den Rahmen in den beiden Varianten zu testen?


----------



## Cruise (9. Oktober 2012)

Da ich abwärtsorientiert aufbaue, habe ich bei 190cm das Hornet in M gekauft.
Wobei ich mehr auf die Oberrohrlänge als auf das Sattelrohrmaß geachtet habe, damit ich nicht so eine gestreckte Position aufm Bike habe.


----------



## Da___Wid (9. Oktober 2012)

ehmlich lang sein oder? habe mir eins in 18zoll aufgebaut für längere touren und  aab und zu mal n trail aber nichts hartes.Bin 2mal längere touren gefahren, so vom fahren her eigentlich ok aber  der bock kommt mir schon n bißchen lang vor.Das is immer so ne Sache mit Rahmenkauf.Wollte mir zuerst das 16ner holen weil das die gleichen oberrohr maße hat wie mein altes ht.Nur dann  müsste die Sattelstütze nochmal 6cm weiter raus wegen der Sitzrohrhöhe.Da habe ich bedenken weil dann noch mehr kraft Auf das Sitzrohr ausgeübt wird.Denke mir das es an der verbindung ober.und sitzrohr schneller zu nem bruch bzw. riss kommen könnte.Oder liege ich da daneben?


----------



## bikeandi1974 (9. Oktober 2012)

Moin,

also ich hatte mir den Rahmen in 16" bei 1,78m aufgebaut. Kompakt, aber sehr gut auch für Touren. Klar brauchst Du dann eine lange Stütze und auch die Kräfte auf das Sitzrohr werden größer, aber EIGENTLICH sollte da nix passieren (400mm Stütze und Einschub 110mm). Der Riss bei meinem Rad sieht für mich nach einem Produktionsfehler aus, was die Sache nicht besser macht. Aber wenn es ein Konstruktionsfehler sein würde, wären nicht nur 3...4 Rahmen betroffen.
Und in Foren melden sich meist die Betroffenen und nicht die Zufriedenen...

Grüßle


----------



## vitaminc (9. Oktober 2012)

Also 1,90 und M finde ich je nach Beinlänge schon grenzwertig für die Sattelstütze. Da bräuchtest evtl. ne 480er Sattelstütze?

Ich bin 1,83 und habe gestern mal kurz mit dem M-Rahmen und einer KS Supernatural 150 getestet. Würde funktionieren, aber Sattel komplett versenken ist nicht, die Supernatural muss ich relativ weit rausziehen.
Aber das Radel is ja eh nicht für mich..


----------



## NaitsirhC (9. Oktober 2012)

1,75m und Rahmengröße 18 Zoll halte ich für zu groß, gerade weil das Oberrohr so lang ist. 16 Zoll, sollte auch noch gut passen, was hast du denn für eine Schrittlänge? Wie Andi schon geschrieben hat, 400er Stütze mit entsprechender Einstecktiefe gibt 30cm nach oben, dazu 40cm Sattelrohr und 17cm Kurbel = ~87cm Schrittlänge, das sollte bei dir locker reichen.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Da___Wid (9. Oktober 2012)

schrittlänge sind 79,5cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (9. Oktober 2012)

Da würde auch 16 Zoll passen, v.a. wenn du schreibst, dass dir das 18er gefühlt etwas zu groß ist. Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, würde ich versuchen es mal in 16" zu fahren.


----------



## vitaminc (9. Oktober 2012)

1,75 bei Schrittlänge 79,5cm = definitiv 16"/M


----------



## Da___Wid (9. Oktober 2012)

hab ich mir schon gedacht, naja dann guck ich mal nach nem 16ner.
Danke


----------



## bikeandi1974 (29. November 2012)

Aloah,

wie schon im "zeigt her" gepostet:

mittlerweile habe ich einen Rahmen im Tausch erhalten, da ich aber kurzfristig einen anderen besorgt habe, verkaufe ich nun einen schwarzen Hornet Rahmen in 16" mit blauem Dartmoor Flash Steuersatz (für durchgehend 1 1/8").
Gerne auch als Rahmenset mit RS Pike FW140mm und 20er Steckachse oder als Komplettrad mit...
LRS: sun singletrack / XT / Kona
Bremsen Magura Louise FR 180/160 oder 210/190
Schaltwerk, Trigger X.9
Umwerfer X.Gen
Kurbel Truvativ
Bash Race Face
Vorbau Race Face
Lenker Easton
Stütze NC17 Empire S-Pro
VR: Maxxis Minion DHF 2,35 HR: Nobby Nic in Trailstar 2,4
...

Bei Interesse gerne mehr per PN

Grüßle Andi


----------



## Milan0 (4. Dezember 2012)

Weiß einer wann der Flash Reduziersteuersatz wieder irgendwo lieferbar ist?


----------



## Cruise (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich warte auch schon sehnsüchtig auf meinen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IRONworkX (4. Dezember 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Weiß einer wann der Flash Reduziersteuersatz wieder irgendwo lieferbar ist?



Soll nächste Woche...


----------



## Milan0 (6. Dezember 2012)

Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr 

Es fehlt echt nur noch der Steuersatz. Bin schon ganz gespannt auf das Fahrverhalten der Hornisse...


----------



## Liry (12. Dezember 2012)

Weiß jemand, was für einen Adapter (von IS auf PM) ans Hornet passt? ich hab nämlich festgestellt, dass bei meinem die Löcher weiter auseinander sind, als beim Hornet


----------



## IRONworkX (12. Dezember 2012)

Liry schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, was für einen Adapter (von IS auf PM) ans Hornet passt? ich hab nämlich festgestellt, dass bei meinem die Löcher weiter auseinander sind, als beim Hornet



Es passen IS Adapter. Was du da hast, scheint etwas anderes zu sein.


----------



## Liry (12. Dezember 2012)

Hm, hab den "Surly Scheibenbremsadapter Troll/Ogre" der am Hinterrad von IS auf PM adaptieren soll...

Edith: könnte mir einer den Abstand der Löcher vom IS ausmessen? (Mitte bis Mitte) hab da nix drüber gefunden...


----------



## NaitsirhC (12. Dezember 2012)

~51mm


----------



## blind (20. Dezember 2012)

Hi,
ich bin grad auf der Suche nach nem Hardtail Rahmen für mein neues ein und alles Rad. D.h. ich will damit Bergauf treten können, bergab Spaß haben, es soll auch mal n Sprünge wegstecken können, und gleichzeitig sollte man auch halbwegs gut damit Strecke fahren können. Dabei bin ich jetzt über das Hornet gestolpert, dass mir sehr gut gefällt nur bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich mit der Rahmengröße 14" klarkomm, oder ob ich mir damit nur Probleme einhandel.
Mein altes Bike war n Flying Circus '04 Rahmenhöhe knappe 16" womit ich super klargekommen bin . Ich bin 175 cm groß. Meint ihr 14" passt, oder muss ich wirklich nach nem 16"er kucken?


----------



## Liry (20. Dezember 2012)

Hey, 
ich würde zum 16er greifen. Ich bin auch so groß wie du und fahr nen 16er. 
Gut, ich komm vom cc, aber wenn du damit auch n bisschen strecke fahren willst, würde ich auf jeden Fall das 16er nehmen, da es doch nochmal ein bisschen größer ist. Ich fahr ne 400er Sattelstütze schon fast ganz ausgefahren, da hat man im 14er schon so seine Probleme, wenn man nicht grad ne 420er hat


----------



## bikeandi1974 (21. Dezember 2012)

Liry schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich würde zum 16er greifen. Ich bin auch so groß wie du und fahr nen 16er.
> Gut, ich komm vom cc, aber wenn du damit auch n bisschen strecke fahren willst, würde ich auf jeden Fall das 16er nehmen, da es doch nochmal ein bisschen größer ist. Ich fahr ne 400er Sattelstütze schon fast ganz ausgefahren, da hat man im 14er schon so seine Probleme, wenn man nicht grad ne 420er hat



 sehe ich genauso!


----------



## FireGuy (3. Januar 2013)

Hat leicht jemand einen 16", vorzugsweise grau herumliegen zum Verkauf?

Ihr machts mich alle wucki mit dem Bilderthread, will auch sowas haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IRONworkX (3. Januar 2013)

FireGuy schrieb:


> Hat leicht jemand einen 16", vorzugsweise grau herumliegen zum Verkauf?
> 
> Ihr machts mich alle wucki mit dem Bilderthread, will auch sowas haben



Ich, mail an fabian at ironworkx.de


----------



## FireGuy (7. Januar 2013)

Habe mir auch soeben ein Hornet bestellt, danke nochmal an Ironworkx!

Nur habe ich gerade geschaut. Mit einer 300mm Sattelstütze werd ich wohl nicht durchkommen oder?

16" Rahmen
178cm groß
80cm Schrittlänge


----------



## IRONworkX (7. Januar 2013)

FireGuy schrieb:


> Habe mir auch soeben ein Hornet bestellt, danke nochmal an Ironworkx!
> 
> Nur habe ich gerade geschaut. Mit einer 300mm Sattelstütze werd ich wohl nicht durchkommen oder?
> 
> ...



Ne 400er solls schon sein! Brauchst du?


----------



## egon_mcsepp (11. Januar 2013)

Wird es den 2013 Rahmen eigentlich auch in grau geben?


----------



## Junior97 (11. Januar 2013)

welchen Steuersatz habt ihr verbaut um eine 1 1/8zoll Gabel einbauen zu können außer den Flash von Dartmoor der soll von den Lagern schlecht sein


----------



## NaitsirhC (11. Januar 2013)

Reverse Twister.


----------



## IRONworkX (11. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> welchen Steuersatz habt ihr verbaut um eine 1 1/8zoll Gabel einbauen zu können außer den Flash von Dartmoor der soll von den Lagern schlecht sein



Ist er nicht, sind die gleichen gedichteten Lager, wie bei anderen. Schwachsinn!

Ich hab noch paar graue Hornets da


----------



## Junior97 (11. Januar 2013)

okay wenn du das sagst


----------



## alexanderZ (11. Januar 2013)

was kostet hornet/tapered steuersatz bei dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## egon_mcsepp (16. Januar 2013)

Hi,

wird das 2013 Hornet eigentlich auch ISCG 03 haben oder ISCG 05?


----------



## Martina H. (17. Januar 2013)

IRONworkX schrieb:


> Ich hab noch paar graue Hornets da



...auch in 14 Zoll??


----------



## Ivan (17. Januar 2013)

Servus!

Ich möchte mir einen FR auf Basis des Dartmoor Hornet aufbauen.

Dazu benötige ich als Greenhorn bisschen Hilfe.  Habe noch nie selbst ein Rad aufgebaut.

Welche Teile benötige ich alle?

-Rahmen ist klar.
-Gabel würde ich gerne eine 120mm bis 140mm verbauen. Worauf soll ich da achten? (Dicke/Zoll?)

Welche Lager am Steuer und an den Pedalen sind zu verbauen?
Tretlager: Euro 68 mm (mit ISCG-03-Aufnahme)
Steuersatz: tapered 34 x 49,57 mm

Dann noch der Antrieb: was benötige ich alles für einen SSP-Betrieb?

Bin grad ziemlich überfragt. Gibt es irgendwo eine Art Anleitung mit den wichtigsten Details zum Radaufbau? So als Crashkurs für Anfänger.

Ich will es definitiv selbst aufbauen, sonst lerne ich es nie. 

Danke!


----------



## egon_mcsepp (17. Januar 2013)

Servus,

bei der Gabel kannst du 1 1/8" oder tapered (unten 1,5" oben 1 1/8") nehmen, musst
dann den entsprechenden Steuersatz auswählen. Für erstere Variante ist der Dartmoor Flash Steuersatz 
gut geeignet, den haben hier einige (ich auch) und der ist gut.

Lager am Steuer: du meinst den Steuersatz, oder?

Tretlager: der 2013er Rahmen hat 73mm und ISCG 05 soweit ich das rausgefunden hab.
Die Innenlager passen alle für beide Breiten, die haben Distanzringe. Aber bei
der Kettenführung musst du auf die richtige Aufnahme achten.

SSP-Antrieb: damit wirst du aber nicht so gut bergauf kommen....wenn du vorne nicht
Schalten willst, solltest du 1x9 oder 1x10 nehmen. Ich habe 1x9 und solange es nicht
zu viele Höhenmeter werden, passt es.

Außerdem musst du dich noch für eine Rahmengröße entscheiden.


Grüße,
Egon


----------



## Ivan (17. Januar 2013)

Danke!

Steuersatz, ja.

Rahmen sollte wohl ein 18' werden, da 185cm Körperhöhe. Muss noch Mal die Schrittlänge ausmessen.

Wo gibt's denn das 2013-Modell? Bin jetzt eigentlich vom 2012 ausgegangen: http://www.dirty-stuff.de/product_info.php?info=p228_dartmoor-hornet-2012-rahmen.html

Was ist besser am 2013er?


----------



## IRONworkX (18. Januar 2013)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...auch in 14 Zoll??



Na klar, immer mal wieder. Eben trudeln die 2013er ein. Muss nachher mal auspacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## egon_mcsepp (18. Januar 2013)

Ivan schrieb:


> Was ist besser am 2013er?



Der ist genauso gut wie der 2012er, nur halt aktueller. Naja, ich finde die
Decals sehen besser aus. 

Achja, zu deinem SSP-Vorhaben: der Rahmen hat keine horizontalen Ausfallenden,
du wirst also einen Kettenspanner brauchen. Das sieht dann genauso aus als
hättest du ne Schaltung.


----------



## IRONworkX (18. Januar 2013)

egon_mcsepp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wird das 2013 Hornet eigentlich auch ISCG 03 haben oder ISCG 05?




Hat ISCG05!


----------



## FireGuy (20. Januar 2013)

Frage zur hinteren Bremsaufnahme: Ich habe einfach von meinem anderen Bike den PM-IS 180 Adapter von Shimano runtergeschraubt und wollte den Adapter samt Bremse im Hornet wieder draufbauen, Laufrad war auch das selbe.

Bremssattel montieren war aber nicht möglich, da der Bremssattel dann auf die Bremsscheibe gedrückt hat.

Hab dann einen PM-IS 185 Adapter verwendet und das funktioniert. Nur beim Bremsen vibiert und "knattert" das Ganze irgendwie, also ideal dürfte damit die Ausrichtung der Bremse auf Reibfläche der Scheibe auch nicht sein....

Hab ich irgendwas überlesen mit der Aufnahme vom Hornet?


----------



## Cruise (20. Januar 2013)

Also ich fahr die 180er Shimanoscheibe mit dem 180er PM/IS adapter und SLX-Bremse und da passt alles. kannst du mal ein Foto machen?


----------



## NaitsirhC (20. Januar 2013)

Cruise schrieb:


> Also ich fahr die 180er Shimanoscheibe mit dem 180er PM/IS adapter und SLX-Bremse und da passt alles. kannst du mal ein Foto machen?



Same here.


----------



## FireGuy (20. Januar 2013)

Hab jetzt Fotos gemacht, aber auch den "Fehler" gefunden.

Nachdem ich das Hornet aus Teilen von 3 Bikes zusammengeschraubt habe damit ich fahren gehen kann hab ich was vermischt.

Das DH bike , von dem ich den Shimano Adapter abgebaut habe, hat die RT-76 Scheiben, da geht sich der original Shimano Adapter natürlich aus.

Also es ist am Enduro (selber Laufradsatz) auch so ein komischer 185 Adapter, da es sich sonst mit den Avid Cleansweep Scheiben auch dort nicht ausgeht.

Shimano PM/IS 180 Adapter:






Noname PM/IS 185 adapter





Und da der direkte Vergleich der Adapter


----------



## egon_mcsepp (28. Januar 2013)

Hi,

ich bin am überlegen mein Hornet von 16" auf 14" downzugraden. Dazu wollte
ich mal alle 14"-Fahrer, die so um die 1,75 groß sind und ca 83cm lange Beine haben,
fragen, wie sich das denn so fährt. Vorallem bei 'Touren' bis ca. 30km, k.a. wieviel
Höhenmeter (möglichst wenig).

Vielen Dank,
Egon


----------



## duc-mo (28. Januar 2013)

Der Hauptunterschied zwischen dem 14er und dem 16er ist doch wohl das Sitzrohr. Reach und Stack sind fast identisch und die ganze Kiste ist nur 1cm kürzer... Das kann man auch mit nem kurzen Vorbau erreichen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das man bei einem 83er Schrittmaß und einem 36er Sitzrohr noch auf die nötige Sattelhöhe fürs Touren kommt... 

Das 14er ist wohl eher als 4x konzipiert, während 16er und 18er fürs Touren bzw. als AM / Enduro / Freerider taugen, je nach Körpergröße und Aufbau...


----------



## Milan0 (29. Januar 2013)

Ich bin auch ca. 175cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von ~81cm.

Bevor ich mein Hornet in 16" aufgebaut habe, bin ich bei einem Kumpel das 14er probegerollert.
Mir war es zu "klein" Beim Treten mit den Knien fast am Lenker angeschlagen...

Mit dem 16er komme ich ideal zu recht. Macht auch im technischen bisher eine gute Figur


----------



## egon_mcsepp (29. Januar 2013)

Danke für eure Antworten.



duc-mo schrieb:


> nötige Sattelhöhe fürs Touren kommt...



Die Sattelhöhe kann man ja durch eine enorm lange Sattelstütze erreichen.
Die Touren fahre ich nur um zu den Trails zu kommen, daher brauche ich
auch nur eine bedingte Tourentauglichkeit.



Milan0 schrieb:


> Macht auch im technischen bisher eine gute Figur



Und eigentlich hatte ich mir durch den kleineren Rahmen mehr Wendigkeit
und besseres Fahrverhalten für technische Angelegenheiten erwartet...

Gibt es hier vielleicht jemanden im Großraum München mit einem 14" Hornet das ich mal Testfahren könnte?

Grüße,
Egon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (29. Januar 2013)

Ich kann nur von mir ausgehen... Ich hab ne 90er Schrittlänge und hab nen 18er Rahmen, um auf die nötige Sattelhöhe zu kommen war ein 400er Stütze schon zu kurz. Die 450er Stütze hat noch etwas Reserve, aber das ist nicht die Welt... 

Dein Schrittmaß ist 7cm kleiner, also muss der Sattel vermutlich auch 7cm niedriger sein, der 14er Rahmen ist aber mehr als 10cm kleiner. Ob du da mit einer 450er Sattelstütze für die Anfahrt klar kommst ist fraglich und ne 500er kenne ich nicht. 

Mir erschließt sich in deinem Fall nicht der Sinn des 14er Rahmens, denn der 16er ist ja kaum länger und wenn man ne 500er Stütze in den 14er Rahmen schieben muss zieht auch das Argument mit der Rahmenhöhe nicht...


----------



## vitaminc (29. Januar 2013)

Ich habe ne Schritthöhe von ca. 86-87cm.
Bei nem 16" Rahmen reicht mir eine 410er Sattelstütze nicht wirklich, generell sitze ich ziemlich gequetscht auf dem Rad, so dass ich behaupten würde, dass es zum Touren fahren zu klein ist...

.. bei ner 83er Schritthöhe wäre 16" ideal!


----------



## NaitsirhC (29. Januar 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ich habe ne Schritthöhe von ca. 86-87cm.
> Bei nem 16" Rahmen reicht mir eine 410er Sattelstütze nicht wirklich, generell sitze ich ziemlich gequetscht auf dem Rad, so dass ich behaupten würde, dass es zum Touren fahren zu klein ist...
> 
> .. bei ner 83er Schritthöhe wäre 16" ideal!



Ein Freund von mir hat 84 - 85cm SL, bei etwa 1,85 - 1,87. Wir haben hin und her überlegt und sind eigentlich zum 16er gekommen. Gerade weil es nicht so lang wie das 18er ist und man zur Not einfach einen 2cm längeren Vorbau ranmacht. 

Was für einen Vorbau fährst du denn?


----------



## Junior97 (29. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

weis jemand ob dieser Reduzierkonus  http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...9f2f3eaa6bf/FRM-Reduzierkonus-1-5->1-1-8.html mit jedem Tapered Steuersatz zusammen Passt ?


----------



## egon_mcsepp (29. Januar 2013)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Was für einen Vorbau fährst du denn?



Ich fahre den kurzen Hussefelt, ich glaub 4cm.

Also mein Ziel ist es, das Fahrrad wendiger zu machen. Ich denke dafür ist
die Kettenstrebenlänge auch wichtig oder nicht?

Die Tourentauglichkeit sollte sich doch eigentlich nicht verändern, da der
Reach ja fast gleich ist. Die Sattelhöhe kann ich ja durch eine 5cm längere
Sattelstütze korrigieren (die jetzige hat 40cm). 

Oder?


----------



## NaitsirhC (29. Januar 2013)

Meine Antwort bezog sich eigentlich auf vitaminc, habs mal angepasst.

Ansonsten sehe ich es so wie duc-mo:


duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich kann nur von mir ausgehen... Ich hab ne 90er Schrittlänge und hab nen 18er Rahmen, um auf die nötige Sattelhöhe zu kommen war ein 400er Stütze schon zu kurz. Die 450er Stütze hat noch etwas Reserve, aber das ist nicht die Welt...
> 
> Dein Schrittmaß ist 7cm kleiner, also muss der Sattel vermutlich auch 7cm niedriger sein, der 14er Rahmen ist aber mehr als 10cm kleiner. Ob du da mit einer 450er Sattelstütze für die Anfahrt klar kommst ist fraglich und ne 500er kenne ich nicht.
> 
> Mir erschließt sich in deinem Fall nicht der Sinn des 14er Rahmens, denn der 16er ist ja kaum länger und wenn man ne 500er Stütze in den 14er Rahmen schieben muss zieht auch das Argument mit der Rahmenhöhe nicht...


----------



## vitaminc (29. Januar 2013)

> Ein Freund von mir hat 84 - 85cm SL, bei etwa 1,85 - 1,87. Wir haben hin und her überlegt und sind eigentlich zum 16er gekommen. Gerade weil es nicht so lang wie das 18er ist und man zur Not einfach einen 2cm längeren Vorbau ranmacht.
> 
> Was für einen Vorbau fährst du denn?



Vorbau ist ein 60er Truvativ. Ich fahre das Dartmoor jedoch nicht wirklich, da ich es für die bessere Hälfte aufgebaut habe. Zum bisschen rumspielen hat das Bike die ideale Größe für mich, für Touren passt es mir nicht so ganz, ob sich das mit nem 90er Vorbau ändern würde, kann ich aktuell nicht sagen. Ist natürlich auch immer so bisschen Geschmacksfrage, und man kann durch Setback, Vorbau, Lenker etc. schon einiges nach Wunsch verändern.


----------



## IRONworkX (30. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> weis jemand ob dieser Reduzierkonus  http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...9f2f3eaa6bf/FRM-Reduzierkonus-1-5->1-1-8.html mit jedem Tapered Steuersatz zusammen Passt ?



Passt nicht mit jedem, da unterschiedliche Lager mit unterschiedlichen Winkeln in den Steuersätzen sind.


----------



## Junior97 (30. Januar 2013)

In welchen passt der denn ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IRONworkX (30. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> In welchen passt der denn ?



Steht doch dabei!



Kompatibilität: ACB 36° x 45° 52 mm Kugellager


----------



## Junior97 (30. Januar 2013)

Das Problem ist nur das bei den meisten Tapered Steuersätzen nicht die angbaben dabei sind  
Aber is schon okay habe jetzt nen CAneCreek bestellt


----------



## rOha (31. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

ich baue gerade für meinen Sohn einen 14Zoll Rahmen auf und habe ein X.9 Umwerfer (2x10fach) High Clamp montiert. Die Zugführung von oben sieht aber beschissen aus, der Abstand zwischen dem Zuggegenhalter und dem Umwerfer ist sehr kurz und der Zug läuft sehr schräg nach aussen und über die Einstellschrauben. Schaltet zwar, wird aber vermutlich nicht lange halten :-(


Welche Umwerfer habt ihr montiert? Ist ein X.9 Low Clamp (Top pull) besser? Alterrnativ hätte ich noch einen älteren XT Umwerfer rumliegen ...

Danke für Tipps und Grüsse,
Roland


----------



## vlbgrider (17. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe noch eine Frage wegen der Kurbelmontage 
Ich würde gerne eine Kurbel aus dem aktuellen Rad ausbauen (dieses hat eine 73er Gehäusebreite), und würde die gerne im Hornet einbauen (68er Gehäusebreite).
Jetzt ist meine Frage: Stimmt es, dass man dann einfach ein Innenlager kauft (68/73) und es mit allen Spacern montiert, und dann klappt es mit der anderen Kurbel?


----------



## alexanderZ (17. Februar 2013)

ja


----------



## vegas (17. Februar 2013)

Nicht unbedingt. 
Aktuelle Hollowtech 2 Lager können das, octalink oder ähnliches kann das nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vlbgrider (17. Februar 2013)

Oke, danke für die Antworten!

Ich denke, dann müsste das bei mir auch klappen , habe nämlich auch Hollowtech 2 Lager verbaut


----------



## Famulus36 (26. Februar 2013)

Da ich die Galerie nicht zutexten möchte wie bisher, stelle ich mal hier meine Frage:

So langsam trudeln alle noch fehlenden Teile für mein Hornet ein. Werde eine Race Face Deus XC-Kurbel mit 34er Kettenblatt verwenden. Dazu ein XT-Innenlager und eine MRP G2 SL-Kettenführung. Meine Frage: Würdet ihr das KB innen oder außen an der Kurbel montieren?


----------



## Cruise (26. Februar 2013)

ich würde es innen montieren. sonst hast du beim grossen ritzel einen zu grossen schräglauf.


----------



## Famulus36 (26. Februar 2013)

Dachte ich mir schon, danke. Wird aber nicht ohne nacharbeiten gehen, oder? Zumindest bei Truvativ-Kurbeln, die ich hier habe, passt das nicht. Und ein Kumpel, der bei seinem Liteville 101 mit aussen montiertem KB auch Probleme mit der Kettenlinie hatte, musste seine Race Face Atlas auch bearbeiten, um das KB innen montieren zu können.


----------



## Cruise (26. Februar 2013)

Also bei meiner Deore Kurbel geht es ohne Probs und bei der Truvativ_Kurbel ebenso.


----------



## Famulus36 (5. März 2013)

Welches Maß für die Kettenlinie ist denn bei Einfachkurbel zu empfehlen?


----------



## Freefloh (25. März 2013)

Hi,
wie ihr vielleicht mit bekommen habt, habe ich mir gerade ein HORNET aufgebaut. Aber es ist noch nicht perfekt und korrekt.

Was stimmt nicht, fragt sich vielleicht noch der ein oder andere. Ganz einfach es ist der Laufradsatz.

Auch im Laufradsatz möchte ich gerne wieder etwas Blau einbringen. Ein rein schwarzer Laufradsatz ist zwar schick, aber irgendwie erfüllt es mich nicht so recht. Könnt ihr mir einen Laufradsatz empfehlen der leicht, stabil und gut zum Hornet passt. Amliebsten sollte die Narbe auch etwas Sound haben. 
Preislich sollte er noch bezahlbar sein und maximal um die 250 kosten. Hätte auch kein Problem mit einem gebrauchten Satz, hauptsache er ist Dellen, Achten und Beulen frei.

Zudem besteht noch die Bedingung das er Blau/türkis beinhalten muss.
Wollte eigentlich einen kompletten Laufradsatz in Türkis haben, aber jetzt wo das Bike fertig ist weiß ich nicht ob wirklich Türkise Felgen passen. Was meint ihr? 







Vielleicht habt ihr ja ein Tip für einen passenden Laufradsatz für mich,
achso am besten sollten die Naben nicht nur für Schnellspanner sein. Damit ich bei einem späteren Gabel oder Rahmentausch nicht abhängig vom Laufradsatz bin.


----------



## GeneralDesert (29. März 2013)

So, ich will mir evtl. auch bald ein Hornet Rahmen kaufen.
Meine Fragen sind

Tourentauglichkeit für Strecken bis 100Km
Maximale Bremsscheibenaufnahme 
Bekannte Probleme?

Zudem möchte ich alle Teile von meinem alten CC Hardtail Bike an den Rahmen schrauben und diese Stück für Stück erneuern (je nachdem was das Konto sagt). Gibt es da was zu beachten?


----------



## Cruise (29. März 2013)

Bremse geht hinten bis 205er.
Deine Teile sollten passen wenn du sie verwenden willst, heißt je nach Modelljahr unterschiedliche Tretlagerbreite, Tappered Steuerrohr oder du fährst den Dartmoor Flash Steuersatz.
Sattelstützen sollte im Durchmesser 31.6 haben...
Ich glaub das war das wichtigste.


----------



## GeneralDesert (29. März 2013)

Danke für die flinke Antwort. Ich werde erstmal meine Reba 120mm dran bauen, die sollte ein 1 1/8" Rohr haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cruise (29. März 2013)

Dann brauchste den Dartmoor Flash steuersatz dazu, am besten gleich mitbestellen


----------



## alexanderZ (29. März 2013)

hornet ist kein tourenrahmen.


----------



## GeneralDesert (29. März 2013)

Überhaupt nicht? Nur nur bedingt?


----------



## Cruise (29. März 2013)

Also ich fahr alles damit, kommt drauf an wie du Touren auslegst.
Ich finde man kann sehr wohl damit touren fahren.


----------



## Liry (29. März 2013)

Ich fahr den Rahmen selber mit 120er Reba und komme damit auf Touren sehr gut klar, an die 100km bin ich jetzt über den Winter noch nicht dran gekommen, aber des wird nach meiner bisherigen Erfahrung mit der Gabel und 12-13kg auch gut gehen. Und selbst abwärts gehts mit nem "Touren-Setup" ganz gut, lediglich große Sprünge sollte man (der Gabel zu liebe) vermeiden
Größter Nachteil für mich ist der Lack, der (zumindest beim 2012er) sehr schnell abplatzt (bei Ast- Stein- Sonstwas-kontakt) Da ist der Lack an der Reba um ein vielfaches robuster.


----------



## FireGuy (29. März 2013)

der Lack sollte eh mit einer Schicht aus Dreck geschützt sein 

Also ich hab meines schon einige male in die Felsen gestellt und noch nirgendwo ein Problem beim Lack gesehen


----------



## Liry (29. März 2013)

Immer doch ...vielleicht hab ich ja nen Montags-Lack erwischt


----------



## Milan0 (30. März 2013)

Der Lack ist bei meinem Roten 2012er auch absolut schlecht...


----------



## GeneralDesert (30. März 2013)

Wie siehts mit der Bremse und so weiter aus? Muss ich irgendwas beachten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Liry (30. März 2013)

Eigentlich nichts groß... brauchst halt ca. 1,4m Bremsleitung(HR) und Größe der Scheibe steht ja schon oben


----------



## alexanderZ (30. März 2013)

vom aufbau eines der einfachsten bikes die es gibt - wenn du dir für die leitungsverlegerei noch so klippse organisierst wirds super aufgeräumt, sonst einfach breite kabelbinder nehmen...


----------



## Freefloh (30. März 2013)

@_GeneralDesert_

Hi,
ich habe auch alle Parts von meinem CC-Bike genommen. Nur die Gabel ist halt gleich eine 150mm Gabel geworden. Und das Bike ist tourentauglich, vielleicht nicht mehr leichtfüßig wie ein CC-Renner, aber dass trainiert nur. Habe gestern gerade ne 80km Tour mit 150 mm Gabel, bei Schneefall, Regen, Graupel und 5min Sonnenschein bei rund 10cm neuem Backschnee absolviert. War danach zwar ganz schön knülle, aber das kann auch an den miesen 0Grad Wetterbediengungen gelegen haben.

@alexanderZ
Bei mir waren die Clips von Hause aus schon dabei.


----------



## alexanderZ (30. März 2013)

bei mir fehlte in der ersten runde auch das schaltauge, evtl hat da wer den zubehörsack vergessen


----------



## GeneralDesert (30. März 2013)

Freefloh schrieb:


> @_GeneralDesert_
> 
> Hi,
> ich habe auch alle Parts von meinem CC-Bike genommen. Nur die Gabel ist halt gleich eine 150mm Gabel geworden. Und das Bike ist tourentauglich, vielleicht nicht mehr leichtfüßig wie ein CC-Renner, aber dass trainiert nur. Habe gestern gerade ne 80km Tour mit 150 mm Gabel, bei Schneefall, Regen, Graupel und 5min Sonnenschein bei rund 10cm neuem Backschnee absolviert. War danach zwar ganz schön knülle, aber das kann auch an den miesen 0Grad Wetterbediengungen gelegen haben.



Oh das freut mich zu hören. Auf eine neue Gabel müsste ich erstmal sparen, aber die wird auch so schnell wie möglich gewechselt


----------



## vitaminc (1. April 2013)

> hornet ist kein tourenrahmen.



Laut Hersteller: 


> Einsatzbereich: Freeride, All Mountain, 4X



Freeride und AM impliziert auch Touren. Erfahrungswerte liegen genug vor, dass mit einem Hornet welches auch für Touren aufgebaut wurde, problemlos auf Touren funktioniert. Wir haben das Bike mit einer 140er Revelation aufgebaut, das Ding geht genauso gut hoch wie ein klassisches AM-Fully.

Der Lack vom roten 2012er Hornet ist völlig in Ordnung. Ich kann leider nur direkt mit Lapierre vergleichen, da ist der Lack auch nicht wirklich besser, die Räder aber deutlich teurer..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mynoxin (2. April 2013)

Gibt's die Möglichkeit auf nen RAW und dann pulvern oder eloxieren lassen? 


mfg mynoxin


----------



## alexanderZ (2. April 2013)

nein, aber bei dem rahmenpreis kannste es auch entlacken lassen vorher


----------



## Schwungmasse (3. April 2013)

Mein Hornet hat auch die meisten Teile vom CC HT geerbt, bis auf die 140 er Gabel (Pike).

Was die Tourentauglichkeit angeht, hier am langweiligen Niederrhein fahr ich es lieber als mein Fully.

Nur eine Sache gilt es unbedingt zu beachten:

Du brauchst eine ziemlich lange Sattelstütze!!!.

Durch das niedrige Oberrohr ragt die Stütze weit heraus, sollte aber noch 12 CM im Rahmen stecken, damit es da oben nicht bricht. 
Daher passte weder die Sattelstütze aus dem CC Bike noch die Gravitydropper, die ich noch liegen hatte.
Bei SL 82 und Rahmengrösse L brauch ich mindestens ne 430er Stütze.

MFG C.


----------



## duc-mo (3. April 2013)

Schwungmasse schrieb:


> Bei SL 82 und Rahmengrösse L brauch ich mindestens ne 430er Stütze.



Ich hab ein 7cm größeres Schrittmaß und fahre mit nem ultraflachen Sattel. Trotz L-Rahmen reicht bei mir ne 420er... Wie kommst du auf deine These?


----------



## Cruise (3. April 2013)

Ich brauche auch nur bei 89er SL und M Rahmen ne 45er Stütze.
Irgendwo muss da ein Rechenfehler sein


----------



## Schwungmasse (3. April 2013)

Sicherheitsdenken!

Nur mit der langen Stütze steckt sie tief genug drin, um sich UNTER dem Oberrohr/ Sitzstrebenknoten abzustützen.

MFG C.


----------



## Cruise (3. April 2013)

ich hab 12cm einstecktiefe. das sollte langen


----------



## duc-mo (4. April 2013)

Cruise schrieb:


> ich hab 12cm einstecktiefe. das sollte langen



Das ist der Punkt, denn ich komme auf ähnliche Werte! 

@ Schungmasse
In deiner "Rechnung" ist irgendwo der Wurm drin, denn die Stütze sollte bei deinen Angaben eigentlich eher 17cm drin stecken, wenn ich von meinem Sattel ausgehe...


----------



## FireGuy (7. April 2013)

wie löst ihr das mit Wasser im Rahmen? Ich habe nach einer sau-nassausfahrt sicher einen halben Liter Wasser rausgekippt.

Einfach Loch unten bohren? 
Wie siehts dann noch mit Garantie aus von Dartmoor?


----------



## Freefloh (7. April 2013)

Meiner Meinung ist der Rahmen unten gebohrt. Wie hast du es denn überhaupt geschafft, soviel Wasser in deinen Rahmen zubekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FireGuy (7. April 2013)

hmm  also ich hätte nirgendwo ein Loch gesehen.

Das wüsste ich auch gern, aber die fahrt war länger, vermutlich bei der Sattelstütze
Hab ich beim Enduro auch immer wieder mal, aber nie so viel


----------



## Cruise (7. April 2013)

@FireGuy Warst du mit dem Hornet schwimmen?


----------



## egon_mcsepp (7. April 2013)

Bei mir ist auch immer ne ganze Menge Wasser drin wenns draußen ein bsichen nass ist.
Keine Ahnung wie das da alles rein kommt, bin auch am überlegen ein kleines Loch zu
bohren.


----------



## Freefloh (7. April 2013)

Hallo,
habt ihr auch Probleme mit dem lösen des Hinterrades?
Daher wollte ich mal fragen welchen Schnellspanner oder welche Achse ihr hinten fahrt?


----------



## Cruise (8. April 2013)

Ich fahr 10x135mm Schnellspannachse, habe aber keine Probleme mit dem Hinterrad


----------



## FireGuy (8. April 2013)

Ich würde so ein Problem nicht am Rahmen suchen sondern am Schnellspanner. Hast du einen Reserve den du ausprobieren kannst?


----------



## Freefloh (8. April 2013)

Leider nein,
aber da der Schnellspanner am alten Rad auch dran war und ich dort nie Probleme mit ihm hatte finde ich es jetzt irgendwie komisch.


----------



## FireGuy (8. April 2013)

was passiert denn genau,  in welcher Sitiatuon löst er sich und wie fest ziehst du den Spanner an ?


----------



## Freefloh (8. April 2013)

Was passiert:
Hinterad bekommt immer wieder Spiel => lockert sich.

Welche Situation:
Ich gehe davon aus dass es in Technikabschnitten wie Wurzel oder Stufenabschnitten passiert. Also bei mir aktuell bedeutet dies bei mir => Wie fahre ich eine Treppe oder einen ausgespülten Wurzelabschnitt runter (bei mir momentan ein mentales statt technisches Problem)

Wie fest:
Keine Ahnung, so dass ich den Schnellspanner kaum noch zugedrückt bekomme. Und Eindeutig fester als früher, wo ich nur geguckt habe dass der Schnellspanner etwas stramm sitzt und spannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (8. April 2013)

Vielleicht Lagerspiel der Achse...


----------



## Freefloh (8. April 2013)

Schon ausgeschlossen im Wald. Achsen und Adapter sind fest. Am Anfang war es das Schaltauge was sich gelöst hatte. 
Habe halt die Vermutung, da ich es vor kurzem gelesen habe, dass der Hinterbau evtl flext.


----------



## Freefloh (8. April 2013)

Was haltet ihr von dem Thru Bolt System von DT Swiss ( http://r2-bike.com/DT-Swiss-Schnellspanner-rws-thru-bolt )? Oder gibt es alternativ Systeme?


----------



## Cruise (8. April 2013)

Generell ein super system, es setzt halt die entsprechende Nabe vorraus.
Ich fahre so ein ähnliches system an meinem Nope Funworks LRS sieht aus wie ein normaler Schnellspanner jedoch als 10mm Achse.
Fühlt sich deutlich steifer an als ein normaler 6mm SchnellspannLRS


----------



## FireGuy (8. April 2013)

geht auch deutlich günstiger:
http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=32&products_id=287

Fahre das System auf dem Hornet und Enduro und würd nie wieder einen normalen Schnellspanner fahren wollen.
Muss man halt die Nabe umbauen


----------



## Cruise (8. April 2013)

Genau die hab ich am Hinterrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freefloh (8. April 2013)

Gibt es die auch in Deutschland oder nur auf der Insel zukaufen?


----------



## Freefloh (8. April 2013)

Achso hat jemand einen Typ für einen LRS 23mm MW oder ist das schon zuviel des guten? Sollte halt noch im Bezahlbaren bleiben, farbe schwarz und mit Kugellager und bitte kein Shimano.


----------



## FireGuy (8. April 2013)

Nur auf der Insel, Versand kostet 2.5gbp und ist normal innerhalb von 3 tagen nach Bezahlung da.

Kannst dir auch die LRS von denen ansehen, fahre selber die Switch (Novatec) Naben und das ist einfach super um wenig Geld Adapter kaufen zu können


----------



## Slicker (14. April 2013)

Könnt ihr mir sagen, wie lang der Gabelschaft für ein 2012er Hornet in 18" mindestens sein muss??
Würde mir gern eins aufbauen - aber nur, wenn meine alte Pike rein passt (1 1/8) die leider fürs Dirt-Rad sehr kurz abgeschnitten ist...


----------



## Cruise (14. April 2013)

Steuerrohr 115mm
Steuersatz Dartmoor Flash 15,5mm
also brauchst du 13,1cm plus deine Vorbauhöhe


----------



## Liry (15. April 2013)

Ich bin grad am überlegen, mir ne größere Gabel zu kaufen(150mm)... Lohnen sich 300-400g mehr an Gewicht für ne Gabel mit Absenkfunktion? 
Meine Anforderungen an das ganze System: ich sollte immer noch bequem Touren und Bergauf fahren können.
...warum ich da nicht bei meinen 120 bleiben will? Weil ich da abwärts einfach zu schnell ans Limit stoße
Ah und noch was, ich würde mir ungerne ne neue Nabe für vorne kaufen, aber die bisherige hat nen ganz normalen Schnellspanner... wäre sowas an ner 150er noch fahrbar??


----------



## duc-mo (15. April 2013)

Liry schrieb:


> Ah und noch was, ich würde mir ungerne ne neue Nabe für vorne kaufen, aber die bisherige hat nen ganz normalen Schnellspanner... wäre sowas an ner 150er noch fahrbar??



Nein, völlig unfahrbar und ne Gefahr für Leib und Leben. Pack die Laufräder ein und schick sie mir. Ich entsorge die Dinger dann für dich!


----------



## Cruise (16. April 2013)

Bei Steigungen um die 15% macht ne absenkbare Gabel schon Sinn, bis 10% brauchst du sie nicht unbedingt.


----------



## IRONworkX (16. April 2013)

Liry schrieb:


> Ich bin grad am überlegen, mir ne größere Gabel zu kaufen(150mm)... Lohnen sich 300-400g mehr an Gewicht für ne Gabel mit Absenkfunktion?
> Meine Anforderungen an das ganze System: ich sollte immer noch bequem Touren und Bergauf fahren können.
> ...warum ich da nicht bei meinen 120 bleiben will? Weil ich da abwärts einfach zu schnell ans Limit stoße
> Ah und noch was, ich würde mir ungerne ne neue Nabe für vorne kaufen, aber die bisherige hat nen ganz normalen Schnellspanner... wäre sowas an ner 150er noch fahrbar??



Es kommt nicht so sehr auf die Länge an. Gut abgestimmte und steife 130mm reichen im Hardtail völlig aus. Den Federweg richte ich bei Hornets und Konsorten immer nach dem Einsatzgebiet. Es gibt ne Sektor R mit Schnellspanner und 150mm, die ziemlich gut ins Hornet passt und nicht zu teuer ist. Die kann man, wenn es nicht ausreichend Steigfähig ist, im Federweg veringern, bis es für sein Vorhaben perfekt passt. Ist das gefunden, macht man noch das passende Öl rein und das Teil läuft. Absenken würde ich in der Klasse nichts unter 160mm, da die Geo dann meist nicht mehr passt und man den gewonnenen Druck aufs Vorderrad mit weniger effizientem pedalieren erkauft..... 
Meine Traumgabel, die ich im Chameleon fahre, ist die White Brothers Loop. Die ist von Werk aus super abgestimmt, kann mit viel SAG gefahren werden, ohne durchzurauschen und man hat die Möglichkeit über ein Magnetventiel das Marzocchi gleiche Ansprechverhalten am Berg zu verschlechtern, so dass es nicht wippt. Perfekt! Natürlich auch intern travelbar von 130-150.


----------



## Liry (16. April 2013)

Ok, Danke! des mit der Sektor R bzw. RL klingt schonmal ganz gut Absenkbar gäbe es ja die Sektor mit DPC wobei des Gewicht halt schon nochmal einiges mehr ist, deswegen ja auch meine Frage 
Hat mit der Steifigkeit jemand ne Ahnung, ob da was groß anders ist, als bei ner 120er, weil mir kam so der Gedanke, dass die Steckachsen ja wohl nicht umsonst an den größeren Gabeln zum Einsatz kommen?? Weil ein, zwei mal würde ich dieses Jahr schon gerne nach Stromberg fahren oder nen anderen "Bikepark-light" besuchen, ohne dass ich die Gabel völlig verbiege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cruise (17. April 2013)

hat schonmal wer den 2,5er Maxxis Minion hinten gefahren? Ggf mit ner 29er Felgenmaulweite?


----------



## AnAx (17. April 2013)

Ich hab den Minion DHR 2Ply in 2,5" auf dem Hinterrad, passt problemlos. 
Hab den Reifen allerdings auch 'nur' auf ner SingleTrack mit 31mm Außenbreite...


----------



## Cruise (17. April 2013)

genau den reifen will ich holen. danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## AnAx (17. April 2013)

Kein Problem  Evtl. komme ich nachher noch dazu n Bild des Reifens zwischen den Sattelstreben zu machen...


----------



## Cruise (17. April 2013)

Das wäre Super


----------



## AnAx (19. April 2013)

mit etwas verzögerung, sorry^^ doch noch das gewünschte bild des minion dhr 2.5" 42a zwischen den sattelstreben meiner hornisse:





gefühlt (hab kein bild von davor) baut der minion dhr in 2.5" weniger breit als der ardent in 2.4", den ich davor drin hatte...


----------



## Cruise (19. April 2013)

da ist ja mehr platz als ich momentan mit meinem 2,25er wild rock'r habe! okay reifen werden bestellt^^


----------



## duc-mo (19. April 2013)

AnAx schrieb:


> mit etwas verzögerung, sorry^^ doch noch das gewünschte bild des minion dhr 2.5" 42a zwischen den sattelstreben meiner hornisse:



Seit wann gibts denn Probleme an den Sattelstreben? An den Kettenstreben gehts wesentlich enger zu!


----------



## AnAx (19. April 2013)

wohl wahr, aber für bilder der reifenfreiheit zwischen den kettenstreben hätte ich alle bikes aus dem keller zerren müssen^^
und ich denke, das bild des reifens zwischen den sattelstreben lässt den rückschluss zu, dass auch zwischen den kettenstreben noch ausreichend platz ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (19. April 2013)

Ausreichend Platz ist relativ... Da ich die 2.4er Rubber Queen nicht sinnvoll in den Hinterbau bekommen habe, möchte ich es lieber genau wissen...


----------



## AnAx (19. April 2013)

na gut, dann zerre ich die räder morgen mal aus dem keller (oder zumindest auseinander^^) und mache noch n bild vom minion zwischen den kettenstreben - deal?


----------



## AnAx (21. April 2013)

hier wie versprochen das bild des minion dhr 2.5" st zwischen den kettenstreben der hornisse





am engsten wird es da noch mit der kettenführung^^


----------



## alexanderZ (21. April 2013)

da siehts bei mir mit nem nobby nic bzw hans dampf (2,4/2,35) schlimmer aus, hab mir bei rose den minion dhr bestellt, mal sehen was der kann... dann noch tubeless-umbau und ab geht die post


----------



## FireGuy (28. April 2013)

Sucht vielleicht wer ein Dartmoor Frameset? ist zwar fürchterlich geil zu fahren, aber meine Gelenke und der Rücken mögen das nicht so gern , wenns ein gutes neues Zuhause findet könnte ich mich vielleicht davon trennen.

- 16" Hornet Rahmen 2012 schwarz incl Sartmoor Steuersatz 1 1/8"
- Revelation BLACKBOX 150mm Gabel 20mm Steckachse wahlweise mit Air U-Turn, 140mm Pike medium U-Turn Feder oder supersoft DPC Feder 

optional dazu: (die Teile gäbe es nur zusammen mit dem Frameset, nicht einzeln)
- Superstar Sattelstütze simple inline schwarz
- Superstar Vorbau Zenith schwarz 50mm
- neue SLX 675 Bremsset (4 Ausfahrten)
- Race Face Ride Kurbel schwarz  sinble 28 Kettenblatt, oder 24/36 incl Bash
- Superstar Lenker Vector 700mm orange, oder [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]700mmHolzfeller 30mm Rizer Lenker
- Shimano 9 fach Schaltwerk XT Shadow
- Shimano Deore Trigger 9 fach

Wenn jemand das ganze Rad möchte, dann findet sich vielleicht auch ein LRS
- Superstar tech 3 Evo  rote Naben  (20x110 / 135x9 oder 135x10) mit AM490 Felge schwarz   sehr neu,wenig gefahren
- Superstar Flow   schwarze Naben [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](20x110 / 135x9 oder 135x10) mit ZTR Flow Felgen schwarz (ohne sticker). 2 Jahre alt, Hinterrad leichten Höhenschlag[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## c_s2002 (29. April 2013)

Hallo,

fährt von euch einer das Hornet auch regelmäßig im Bikepark? Ich wohne in der Nähe vom Geißkopf. Würde es gerne als FR-HT aufbauen und auch gerne den ein oder anderen Drop nutzen. Ich selber bin 1,81cm groß und habe knapp 90kg. Meine Fahrweise ist "fast" sauber...  Hält der Rahmen den Bikeparkeinsatz aus bzw. ist er von Dartmoor dafür überhaupt zugelassen?

Welche RH fahrt ihr bei eine Größe von 1,81cm und SL 83cm? Ich denke 16" dürfte passen, somit könnte ich ihn auch mal für Touren nutzen.

Danke für eure Tips,

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vlbgrider (29. April 2013)

Ich bin meinen Rahmen auch noch nicht zum fahren gekommen, aber ich denke er sollte es schon aushalten. Aber wenn man wirklich nur auf der DH-Strecke fahrt könnte man sich ja das Phantom von Dartmoor ansehen. Das sei für solche Dinge gebaut worden


----------



## Cruise (29. April 2013)

ist das phantom nicht für weniger federweg zugelassen? das hornet ist ein fr-rahmen von daher sollte es auch halten


----------



## IRONworkX (29. April 2013)

Cruise schrieb:


> ist das phantom nicht für weniger federweg zugelassen? das hornet ist ein fr-rahmen von daher sollte es auch halten



Richtig, das Phantom is ein 4X Rahmen für 100mm Gabeln.


----------



## vlbgrider (29. April 2013)

ah oke, ich dachte das Phantom ist das DH-Hardtail von Dartmoor  in dem Fall doch nicht ganz


----------



## Thurs (9. Mai 2013)

Hallo Hornet Besitzer, 
Ich besitze jetzt auch schon seit ein paar Wochen ein Hornet 2012 Variante in 18"... Nun ist mir aufgefallen das die Hinterradachse bei offenem Schnellspanner nicht plan am Ausfallende aufliegt! Schließe ich denn Spanner, liegt es plan auf jedoch müsste ja dann der Druck auf die Achse an einer seite stärker sein! Bisher habe ich damit keine Probleme nur die Bedenken das ich mir so die Achse und Lager beschädige... Mache ich mir da zurecht sorgen oder stellt das kein Problem dar? Wie sieht das bei euren Hornets aus?


----------



## duc-mo (9. Mai 2013)

Genauso! Seh da kein Problem, denn die Lager funktionieren ja nur, wenn sie gespannt sind und dann liegen die Ausfallenden ja plan an.


----------



## Thurs (9. Mai 2013)

Das Problem ist nur, Schließe ich den Spanner ordentlich fest (ging bei andern rahmen-achsen Kombinationen problemlos) entstehen schleifgeräusche in der Nabe! Je fester der Spanner geschlossen ist um so steifer wird ja die Verbindung...


----------



## Asko (10. Mai 2013)

Hat zufällig wer eine 16" Hornisse mit Tapered Schaft (ab 2012?!) zu verkaufen?
Im Idealfall gleich mit Steuersatz für Tapered Gabel.

Falls ja kann man ja alles weitere per PM klären


----------



## Freefloh (10. Mai 2013)

Upps falscher Thread :-(


----------



## swuzzi (10. Mai 2013)

Hi
Meint ihr eine Hornisse wäre ein "halbwegs" akzeptabler Dirt Bike Ersatz??
Natürlich nicht für den DirtPark---
Nur so zum rumflippen (< 50km Tour) (Wheelie,Bunny,Srünge<1mHöhe..usw.)

Bei 183 mit 84 SL denke ich mal den
16"?!????
swuzzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thurs (10. Mai 2013)

Ohne Frage kann das Hornet deiner Aufzählung gerecht werden aber was genau ist daran Dirt?


----------



## Freefloh (10. Mai 2013)

Also Tourentechnisch geht auch über 50km. Habe die Woche 206km (85, 73, 33, 25 Waldtouren (Bergab Bergauf irgendwelche Trails und Wanderwege) abgetreten. Und der Rest sollte für das Bike vermutlich auch kein großes Problem darstellen.


----------



## Thurs (10. Mai 2013)

Thurs schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur, Schließe ich den Spanner ordentlich fest (ging bei andern rahmen-achsen Kombinationen problemlos) entstehen schleifgeräusche in der Nabe! Je fester der Spanner geschlossen ist um so steifer wird ja die Verbindung...



Muss mich hier mal selbst zitieren in der Hoffnung noch eine Fachkundige Einschätzung meines Problems zu bekommen...


----------



## Freefloh (10. Mai 2013)

Achso 16" sollte passen.


----------



## Freefloh (10. Mai 2013)

@Thurs: Schaltauge locker???


----------



## Thurs (11. Mai 2013)

Nein habe ich erst gecheckt!


----------



## Thurs (11. Mai 2013)

Mir kommt es ehr so vor als sei der Rahmen nicht sonderlich genau gearbeitet... Soll auch nicht das Problem sein solange es mir meine Nabe damit nicht demoliert oder irgendwie gefährlich ist!


----------



## swuzzi (11. Mai 2013)

Hi
Erstmal danke für die 16" Bestätigung



Thurs schrieb:


> Ohne Frage kann das Hornet deiner Aufzählung gerecht werden aber was genau ist daran Dirt?



Eigentlich alles ,wenn es regnet!Nein
Deswegen habe ich ja annähernd geschrieben!
Bisserl SkatePark ; Treppen bügeln ; Tricksen halt
Ein Bike/DirtPark Besuch geht mit der Hornisse wohl garnicht,schon klar!


----------



## vlbgrider (14. Mai 2013)

Ich bin jetzt gerade auch wieder dran, das Hornet weiter aufzubauen. Jetzt tun sich da einige Fragen auf:

1.) ich würde gerne die SLX-Bremse montieren, und habe sie auch hier ein gutes Angebot gefunden (denke ich mal). Jetzt habe ich noch eine Frage zu dem Ice-Tech System: Brauche ich da neue Bremsscheiben oder kann man da auch irgenwelche normalen verwenden? 

2.) Ich habe ein Laufrad mit einer Nabe mit den Abmessungen 135mm x 12mm Steckachse, und kann ich das mit dieser Achse beheben? Würde das funktionieren?

3.) Was taugt dieses Tretlager, und das passt ins Hornet oder?

Wenn das mal beantwortet ist, gebe ich die nächste Bestellung auf und montiere mal wieder ein bisschen  Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cruise (14. Mai 2013)

zu 1: gehen auch normale, fahr ich auch so!
zu 2: sollte passen da die achse ja auf 135x10 adaptiert
zu 3: wenn du ein 2012er Hornet baust passt es, beim 2013er nicht


----------



## vlbgrider (14. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

danke für die schnellen Antworten!

Passt, die Conversion Axle und die Bremsen bestelle ich in dem Fall gleich.
Ich baue ein 2011er auf, aber ich denke, dort passt das Tretlager auch (ist glaube ich ein 73er?)


----------



## Milan0 (14. Mai 2013)

Nein 68er. Erst ab dem 2013 hast du ein 73er Tretlager


----------



## vlbgrider (14. Mai 2013)

Ah oke, danke! Aber dieses Tretlager passt in dem Fall auch noch  Brauchts eben ein paar Spacer.

Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## vlbgrider (19. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt schon wieder eine Frage  Und zwar weiß jemand, wo man eine Sun Ringle Rear Conversion Axle 2013 bestellen kann? Auf Chainreactioncycles kann man schon seit Monaten zusehen wie der Liefertermin immer wieder verschoben wird. Und auf Google habe ich keinen anderen Shop gefunden wo diese verkauft. Oder gibt es irgendwo noch einen anderen Anbieter mit dem selben Produkt?

Grüße


----------



## Mork vom Ork (19. Mai 2013)

Guten Abend
Ich möchte mir eine Hornisse aufbauen und schwanke zwischen den Rahmengrössen M oder L.Bin 185cm bei 85SL.
Ich wollte halt sicher gehen ,das Gr. L nicht zu lang ist bei effektiv 640mm Oberrohrlänge?Nicht dass sich das fertige Rad dann als Streckbank erweist.Ok man kann mit dem Vorbau die ganze Sache modifizieren.

Danke und MfG 
Mork von Ork


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (20. Mai 2013)

Bin 1,83 und das M ist mir zu klein.


----------



## duc-mo (20. Mai 2013)

Bin 1.83m mit 89er Schrittmaß und fahre ein 18". Mit einem 70mm Vorbau und gerader Sattelstütze wars ne Streckbank. Inzwischen hab ich 35mm Vorbau und eine Stütze mit Versatz nach vorn und es paßt mir perfekt!


----------



## Cruise (20. Mai 2013)

Genau deswegen fahr ich nen 16"


----------



## Mork vom Ork (20. Mai 2013)

Man dankt.
 @ vitaminc+Cruise :Schreib doch bitte auch mal eure Schrittlängen dazu.
Sattelstütze mit Versatz nach vorne scheint mir auch nicht optimal,ausser  es passt wirklich nicht anders mit Rahmenhöhe/Sattelrohrlänge/Oberrohr


----------



## Cruise (20. Mai 2013)

89cm


----------



## alexanderZ (20. Mai 2013)

versatz nach vorn ist bei langen beinen nicht doof, da der sitzwinkel relativ flach ist... so sitzt man nicht zu weit hinterm tretlager, wenn man dennoch den sattel weit auszieht

ich fahre n 16er bei 183 körpergröße, dazu n 55er vorbau, gerade sattelstütze


----------



## duc-mo (20. Mai 2013)

Mork vom Ork schrieb:


> Sattelstütze mit Versatz nach vorne scheint mir auch nicht optimal,ausser  es passt wirklich nicht anders mit Rahmenhöhe/Sattelrohrlänge/Oberrohr



Rahmenhöhe, Sattelrohrlänge und Oberrohr sind nicht das Problem, sondern der flache Sitzwinkel!!! Mit 69.5° ist der einfach extrem flach. Am Fully fahr ich z.B. 74° und der Sattel ist fast 5cm weiter vorn!!! Durch die Stütze mit Versatz nach vorn komme ich zumindestens in die Richtung die für mich perfekt wäre...


----------



## IRONworkX (21. Mai 2013)

vlbgrider schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe jetzt schon wieder eine Frage  Und zwar weiß jemand, wo man eine Sun Ringle Rear Conversion Axle 2013 bestellen kann? Auf Chainreactioncycles kann man schon seit Monaten zusehen wie der Liefertermin immer wieder verschoben wird. Und auf Google habe ich keinen anderen Shop gefunden wo diese verkauft. Oder gibt es irgendwo noch einen anderen Anbieter mit dem selben Produkt?
> 
> Grüße



Hi, du kannst die von Reverse bei mir bekommen, einfach Mail an [email protected]


----------



## vlbgrider (21. Mai 2013)

Danke @IRONworkX!

Bei Bedarf melde ich mich bei dir!

Noch eine kurze Frage bezüglich der Sattelstütze: Beim 14" Rahmen kann man da eine mit 420mm komplett versenken, bin ich da richtig?


----------



## duc-mo (21. Mai 2013)

Bei 356mm Sitzrohr wohl eher nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vlbgrider (21. Mai 2013)

Sorry, stimmt habe es in den Geodaten falsch abgelesen  Ich habe das Englisch falsch abgelesen


----------



## Junior97 (23. Mai 2013)

Hat mal wer nen Highrolle2 oder nen Wetscream im Hornet gehabt ?


----------



## toxicmolotow (25. Mai 2013)

Falls wer klein ist und noch ein 14" Hornet sucht... ich glaube günstiger geht es nicht mehr.

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=5699

160 Euro und wenn man es bei denen im Shop selbst abholt evtl. nochmal 10% (vorher nachfragen).


----------



## Freefloh (28. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
da dies noch mit einer der wenigen sachlichen Foren ist, wollte ich euch mal zum Thema Kettenführungen aushorchen.
Momentan habe ich bei mir den C-Guide montiert. Da ich ihn mir aber schon öfters durch Stürtze fast abgetreten habe, würde ich gerne eine andere Kettenführung an meiner Hornisse montieren. Aus diesen Grund würden mich eure Erfahrungen zum Thema Kettenführung interessieren.
Aktuell habe ich die Blackspire Twinty 2X und die MRP X2 in meiner Favoritenliste. Bei der NC-17 Stinger oder der Dartmoor Simple weiß ich nicht so recht, was ich von ihne halten soll :-( und die Dartmoor Blade ist leider nur einfach :-( .
Welche Kettenführung würdet ihr empfehlen bzw. habt ihr noch weitere Alternativen oder vielleicht auch eine für ISCG 05 für mich über?

Freue mich schon auf eure Erfahrungen und Empfehlungen.
VG Freefloh


----------



## Thurs (28. Mai 2013)

Also ich fahre die Stinger und bin voll zufrieden! Wenn sie einmal richtig montiert ist verrichtet sie ruhig ihre Arbeit! Also absoluter Tipp von mir!!!


----------



## Freefloh (28. Mai 2013)

Achso Kettenführung soll für einen zweifach Antrieb sein.
Vg


----------



## Thurs (28. Mai 2013)

Freefloh schrieb:


> Achso Kettenführung soll für einen zweifach Antrieb sein.
> Vg



Das ist die Stinger


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (25. Juni 2013)

stehe momentan vor der entscheidung hammerschmidt vs. 2 fach mit umwerfer!

was für ienen umwerfer brauche ich fürs hornet?!


----------



## black.bike (14. Juli 2013)

Habe mal eine frage zu diesen Rahmen (2013),Ich habe eine RS Domain 2013 uturn mit Konischen gabelschaft der 19cm lang ist und wenn ich den steuersatz flash von Dartmoore nehme und mein vorbau ca 5cm hoch ist würde dies dann passen?

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (14. Juli 2013)

115mm Steuerrohr+15mm Steuersatz+50mm Vorbau=180mm.
Brauchst also noch ~15mm Spacer.


----------



## black.bike (14. Juli 2013)

Asko schrieb:


> 115mm Steuerrohr+15mm Steuersatz+50mm Vorbau=180mm.
> Brauchst also noch ~15mm Spacer.



Danke schön freut mich das es passt


----------



## hasardeur (16. Juli 2013)

Trotz Suchfunktion werde ich nicht wirklich fündig. Verzeiht mir also, wenn ich eine bereits zig-fach gestellte Frage wiederhole. Es geht um den Steuersatz. Wenn ich keinen Dartmoor Flash nehmen will, welcher ist für 1 1/8 und welcher für tapered Steuerrohre zu empfehlen? Der Steuersatz sollte semi-integriert sein, damit die Front nicht zu hoch baut (der künftige Fahrer ist klein, aber noch im Wachstum).


----------



## IRONworkX (16. Juli 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Trotz Suchfunktion werde ich nicht wirklich fündig. Verzeiht mir also, wenn ich eine bereits zig-fach gestellte Frage wiederhole. Es geht um den Steuersatz. Wenn ich keinen Dartmoor Flash nehmen will, welcher ist für 1 1/8 und welcher für tapered Steuerrohre zu empfehlen? Der Steuersatz sollte semi-integriert sein, damit die Front nicht zu hoch baut (der künftige Fahrer ist klein, aber noch im Wachstum).



Für 1 1/8" Flash, für tapered den Blaze. Ich kann noch den Reverse Twister oder Acros empfehlen.
Da das Steuerrohr nicht semi ist, geht das auch beim Steuersatz nicht, außer unten, bei Verwendung von 1 1/8".
Der Steuersatz ist dann entsprechend der Gabel zu wählen, sonst schreib ich hier die nächste unübersichtliche Tabelle.


----------



## duc-mo (16. Juli 2013)

Für oben wirst du eh keinen ZS finden. Unten hast du die Wahl. Ich hab mich bewußt für den EC entschieden um den Lenkwinkel minimal flacher zu bekommen. Wenn du den Vorbau umdrehst kommst du aufs gleiche und hast für die Zukunft mehr "Luft" nach oben...

Ich hab den Works Components 1° Winkelsteuersatz genommen und bin top zufrieden! Kostet halt ne Kleinigkeit...


----------



## hasardeur (16. Juli 2013)

Danke! Damit kann ich was anfangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## watzel (19. August 2013)

Hallo Leute,
bin an einem Hornet interessiert. und hab eine Frage an euch, bin 1,89m groß und an einem 18" Rahmen interessiert. Meint ihr passt das als ersten Schuß, lohnt es sich das Teil einmal probezufahren, oder kann es von vornherein schon nicht passen?

Der Einsatzzweck soll auf den heimischen Trails sein bzw. fahrtechnik-training, also keine Alpenpassüberquerung =)


----------



## duc-mo (19. August 2013)

Kommt drauf an ob du bei deinem Schrittmaß auf einen ausreichenden Sattelauszug kommst. Ich hab nen 89er Schrittmaß und bin 1.83m groß. Mit kurzem 35mm Vorbau und nach vorn gekröpfter Stütze (Spezi Command Post) ist die Größe für mich perfekt.


----------



## floom (22. Oktober 2013)

Hat jemand schon ne Hammerschmidt Kurbel an Hornet geschraubt?
Wie nötig ist das Planfräsen der ISCG-Aufnahme? Und wer kann das?
Hier im Rhein-Neckar-Kreis scheint kein Radladen eine entsprechende Fräse zu haben.


----------



## IRONworkX (22. Oktober 2013)

floom schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon ne Hammerschmidt Kurbel an Hornet geschraubt?
> Wie nötig ist das Planfräsen der ISCG-Aufnahme? Und wer kann das?
> Hier im Rhein-Neckar-Kreis scheint kein Radladen eine entsprechende Fräse zu haben.



Da man sowieso mit Passscheiben arbeiten muss, ist das planfräsen nicht wirklich notwendig.


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. November 2013)

@floom
Du kannst auch bei den Jungs hier http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tn/m-1/g-1/n4f2fc8c19299f/c1/Service-Beratung.html anrufen. Sind scheinbar die einzigen in der Ecke die das können... #299 &300 http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5953271#post5953271

Oder mal bei ihm im Forum nachfragen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7359316&postcount=975

Gruss
chris


----------



## FrozenSmoke (10. November 2013)

Da mein Hornetrahmen hfftl. im Dezember kommt habe ich mir einige Gedanken über die Schaltung gemacht:
2x10 oder 1x10 mit Mirfe Ritzel?
Fährt einer von euch mit dem 42er Ritzel und kann mir ein Feedback, welches sich speziell aufs Hornet richtet geben?
Welchen Umwerfer bräuchte ich denn fürs Dartmoor?
Cheers,


----------



## duc-mo (17. November 2013)

Haben eure Hornets im Tretlager eine Entwässerungsbohrung???

Ich wollte einen kleinen Service an der Gabel machen und hab das Bike im Montageständer so gedreht, dass die Gabel nach oben zeigt. Plötzlich tropft Wasser zwischen Sattelrohr und Sattelstütze raus. Ich hab die Stütze raus gezogen um zu schauen was da los ist und plötzlich kommt mir ein Schwall Wasser entgegen. Werden so 250ml gewesen sein... 

Nach dem Gabelservice, also gleich noch die Kurbel runter und die Tretlager angeschaut... War ja klar das eins schon rau läuft!!! 

Da das Lager jetzt schon mal frei liegt hab ich zum Akku gegriffen und eine Bohrung gesetzt. Ich finds echt bescheiden, dass Dartmoor sowas vergisst!


----------



## NaitsirhC (18. November 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Nach dem Gabelservice, also gleich noch die Kurbel runter und die Tretlager angeschaut... War ja klar das eins schon rau läuft!!!
> 
> Da das Lager jetzt schon mal frei liegt hab ich zum Akku gegriffen und eine Bohrung gesetzt. Ich finds echt bescheiden, dass Dartmoor sowas vergisst!



 mir ging es genauso, nach nichtmal 12 Monaten war deswegen das Tretlager komplett fertig, super. Bei mir hat sich auch die Beschichtung der Welle von der Hone-Kurbel abgelöst, könnte mir vorstellen, dass es auch damit zusammenhängt.

Kann ich eigentlich die Lager vom Innenlager auch einfach tauschen, statt ein neues Lager zu kaufen?

  @duc-mo: viel Spaß schonmal mit dem neuen Bike...


----------



## duc-mo (18. November 2013)

Bei dem Hollowtech Zeugs kannst du die Lager nicht einzelt tauschen. Wie das bei deiner Kurbel ist, weiß ich aber nicht...

Welches Bike meinst du?


----------



## NaitsirhC (18. November 2013)

Die Hone ist auch mit Hollowtechlagern, gibts aber (leider) nicht mehr, dafür ja inzwischen die XT in schwarz...

Na dein neues was wahrscheinlich noch nicht fest steht aber bald kommt, oder sind es inzwischen mehrere geworden? :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (18. November 2013)

Die Hollowtech II Innenlager kosten ja nun wirklich nicht viel (ab 8,50â¬). Da lohnt kein Tausch der eigentlichen Lager. Das fehlende Ablaufloch ist selbstverstÃ¤ndlich komisch, doch sollte das weder Lagern, noch Welle etwas anhaben, wenn alles korrekt montiert ist. Beim gebrauchten Rahmen meines Sohnes war es allerdings recht anstrengend, die Lager heraus zu bekommen. Loctite fest ist auch nicht stÃ¤rker, als der getrocknete feine Schlamm im Gewinde.


----------



## duc-mo (18. November 2013)

Ich hab das Drössiger XRA29 im Auge, das ist aber eh erst Anfang 2014 verfügbar. Insofern muss ich mich noch etwas in Geduld üben und vor allem erst mal nen neuen Besitzer für mein Hornet finden...


----------



## NaitsirhC (18. November 2013)

29er werd ich irgendwann auch mal testen müssen...

Deine Signatur führt übrigens nicht zu deiner Anzeige sondern zu den eigenen Anzeigen des Nutzers der drauf klickt, (also in diesem Fall zu meinen), glaub das wurde irgendwo im Bikemarkt-thread schonmal geschrieben, dass es einen anderen Link dafür gibt.


----------



## duc-mo (18. November 2013)

Danke für den Hinweis!!!


----------



## FrozenSmoke (19. November 2013)

Servus Leute,
bau mir momentan n Hornet auf und habeu der  mal ne Frage zu der SHimano SRAM Kompatiblität.
Ich habe mir eine 2x10 Sram X9 Schaltung besorgt. Ist es nun möglich diese mit SLX Komponenten zu benutzen? Zumindest die Kurbel hätte ich aus Kosten und Optikgründen gerne.


----------



## the_simon (19. November 2013)

Sollte klappen - du kannst ja sonst auch die Shimano Kurbel durch eine von FSA oderso ersetzen. Eventuell musst du die Kettenblätter an der Kurbel austauschen - diese sollten dann auf jeden Fall für 10fach auch kompatibel sein - , das sollte aber kein großes Problem sein.


----------



## hasardeur (19. November 2013)

Du kannst außer der Kombi Trigger/Schaltwer alles zwischen SRAM und Shimano mixen, selbst die Kombi Triiger/Umwerfer. Den Schmarrn bzgl. 10-fach Kurbeln oder Kettenblättern kannst Du auch getrost vergessen. ES GIBT KEINE 10-FACH KURBELN!!! Der Unterschied 9-zu 10-fach ist eine außen schmalere Kette wegen der geringeren Abstände zwischen den Ritzeln der Kassette. Das Innenmaß der Kette ist bei beiden gleich, also können auch gleich breite Kettenblätter und damit dieselben Kurbeln genutzt werden.


----------



## flow0923 (23. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich hab da ein Problem mit dem Konus vom Flashsteuersatz an meinem Hornet.Da ist ein schmaler Spalt zwischen Lager und Konusring durch den Wasser und Schmodder ungehindert an das Lager können.Ergebnis ist ein ziemliches rostiges Lager.Kennt jemand das Problem? Hab schon einiges probiert um den Spalt dicht zu kriegen.


----------



## Liry (24. November 2013)

Hab zwar keine Probleme damit, aber wenn der spalt recht klein ist müsste eine dünne Schicht PlastiDip Flüssiggummi auf der geraden Oberseite des Konus ganz gut dichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (24. Januar 2014)

Ich bin auch gerade dabei, mir Teile für einen Hornet Aufbau zusammenzusuchen - momentan bin ich unentschlossen was die Federgabel angeht.

Zur Wahl stehen zum einen eine Epicon X1 150-110mm und andererseits eine Marzocchi 55 von 2011 mit 160mm. Mir ist bewusst, dass die beiden Gabeln schon ein deutlich unterschiedliches Einsatzgebiet haben. Der restliche Aufbau bewegt sich deutlich auf der stabilen Seite und geht eher Richtung Bergab-Tauglichkeit. Insofern würde die Marzocchi besser dazupassen - allerdings habe ich die Befürchtung dass ich durch das Mehrgewicht gegenüber der Epicon (ca. 1kg!) und der fehlenden Absenkung die ohnehin nicht sehr uphilltaugliche Geo des Hornets noch mehr betone. Die Einbauhöhe im ausgefahrenen Zustand unterscheidet sich übrigens kaum (Epicon 542mm, Zocchi 545mm). Ich will das Bike schon noch einigermaßen bergauftreten können...

Momentan tendiere ich zur Epicon, da die mit meinen <75kg eigentlich auch zurechtkommen sollte. Sollte ich Steifigkeit vermissen oder das Ansprechverhalten wider Erwarten total fürn Eimer sein, kann ich immer noch tauschen.

Oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Stokes (24. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

hat schon jemand 24" Laufräder im Hornet versucht? Für Pumptrack, Skatepark,...


----------



## hasardeur (24. Januar 2014)

mikefize schrieb:


> Ich bin auch gerade dabei, mir Teile für einen Hornet Aufbau zusammenzusuchen - momentan bin ich unentschlossen was die Federgabel angeht.
> 
> Zur Wahl stehen zum einen eine Epicon X1 150-110mm und andererseits eine Marzocchi 55 von 2011 mit 160mm. Mir ist bewusst, dass die beiden Gabeln schon ein deutlich unterschiedliches Einsatzgebiet haben. Der restliche Aufbau bewegt sich deutlich auf der stabilen Seite und geht eher Richtung Bergab-Tauglichkeit. Insofern würde die Marzocchi besser dazupassen - allerdings habe ich die Befürchtung dass ich durch das Mehrgewicht gegenüber der Epicon (ca. 1kg!) und der fehlenden Absenkung die ohnehin nicht sehr uphilltaugliche Geo des Hornets noch mehr betone. Die Einbauhöhe im ausgefahrenen Zustand unterscheidet sich übrigens kaum (Epicon 542mm, Zocchi 545mm). Ich will das Bike schon noch einigermaßen bergauftreten können...
> 
> ...



Die Epicon wäre mir nicht steif genug. Ansonsten ist es eine feine Gabel. Nimm die Zocchi. Als Air sollte sie auch nicht 1kg schwerer sein. Ansonsten ist eine alte Pike immer sehr beliebt...zurecht.


----------



## mikefize (24. Januar 2014)

@hasardeur:
Danke für deine Antwort!

Bist du die Epicon schon gefahren? Wenn ja - dürfte ich erfahren was du wiegst? Einfach nur um die Sache etwas einschätzen zu können.

Generell ist die Situation wie folgt: Die Epicon steht schon hier, da ich die vor einiger Zeit für lächerliche 90 Euro in der Bucht geschossen habe. Die Zocchi steht momentan noch im Bikemarkt (übrigens Coil, ca. 2,7kg schwer). Ich überlege nun also, ob ich die Epicon nicht wieder zu Gunsten der 55er abstoßen soll. Meine VR Nabe müsste ich dann halt auch noch auf 20mm umrüsten, das wäre aber kein Drama.

Es wäre also wohl sowohl finanziell als auch organisatorisch ein Mehraufwand, jetzt doch die Zocchi zu nehmen und deshalb tendiere ich eher etwas zur Epicon. Das Gescheiteste wäre wohl, beide Gabeln zu holen und dann direkt zu vergleichen - hmm


----------



## JDEM (24. Januar 2014)

Hat hier jemand weitere Infos zum 2014er Hornet und Primal? Die meisten Daten findet man ja schon, aber leider wird nirgends der Sitzwinkel angegeben (find ich eigentlich gerade besonders wichtig)! 
Daraus würde ich mir günstig ein Allmountain/Enduro Hardtail bauen, wie es ja schon viele hier fahren


----------



## Liry (30. Januar 2014)

Jap, jetzt gibts etwas mehr infos:
http://dartmoor-bikes.com/hardware/frames/hornet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (30. Januar 2014)

Thx, das sieht ja schon mal gut. Insgesamt scheint der Sitzwinkel steil gehalten zu sein, hab jetzt aber trotzdem nochmal bei Dartmoor angefragt.


----------



## duc-mo (30. Januar 2014)

73° Sitzwinkel wären ja eine echte Verbesserung!!!


----------



## JDEM (30. Januar 2014)

Schaut beim Hornet ja nicht allzu flach aus...


----------



## FrozenSmoke (2. Februar 2014)

Servus Leute,
könnte etwas Hilfe gebrauchen.
Bekomme meine Kurbel nicht montiert bzw. habe Probleme dabei.
Es handelt sich um eine 2Fach XT Kurbel mit 68 Innenlager und drei Spacern.
Wie viele Spacer muss ich denn verbauen? Ich kann es selbst auch kaum prüfen. Die Achse lässt sich kaum durch die Lagerschalen schieben??? Mit etwas Kraft geht es dann aber irgendwie auch nicht bis zum Schluss. Könnte jemand mal ein Foto von seiner montierten Kurbel schicken?
Gefettet ist selbstverständlich alles und die Lagerschalen sind auch richtigrum montiert.
Komme gerade irgendwie nicht weiter..


----------



## JDEM (3. Februar 2014)

Die Jungs von Dartmoor waren so freundlich mir die Daten zuzuschicken...


----------



## the_simon (4. Februar 2014)

Hallo, habe einen schwarzen Dartmoor Hornet Rahmen in 18Zoll zu verkaufen. 
Nähere Infos über meinen Bikemarkt-Account.

Gruß,
Simon


----------



## Tiger 2001 (10. Februar 2014)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Schaut beim Hornet ja nicht allzu flach aus...


 
Ist das schon der2014er Rahmen?
Wenn ja, dann sieht das wirklich nicht nach 73° aus.....

Weiß jemand ob das Silber vom 2014er Rahmen lackiert, anodisiert oder Raw ist?
Wie kann man das Maß für den BB Drop verstehen. Heißt der Wert ohne minus davor das das Tretlager 28mm über der gedachten Linie der beiden Radachsen liegt?
Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## HinxundKunx (10. Februar 2014)

Tiger 2001 schrieb:


> Ist das schon der2014er Rahmen?
> Wenn ja, dann sieht das wirklich nicht nach 73° aus.....



ja, ist der neue. ich würde sagen, dass die vengeance auf 140mm getravelt ist. kann mich aber auch irren.
der 73° winkel bezieht sich ja auf 160mm gabeln.


----------



## Tiger 2001 (10. Februar 2014)

HinxundKunx schrieb:


> ja, ist der neue. ich würde sagen, dass die vengeance auf 140mm getravelt ist. kann mich aber auch irren.
> der 73° winkel bezieht sich ja auf 160mm gabeln.


 
Ja klar, aber mit ner längeren Gabel wird der Sitzwinkel ja noch flacher.
Mit der 140er Gabel wären wir dann grob bei einem Sitzwinkel von 74° oder?


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (11. Februar 2014)

Hi all. Seid heute bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines Hornet Rahmen 2012/13. Hat noch 10x135 hinten! Es ist ein Größe 18.
Welche Reverb Größe ist zu empfehlen? 125mm oder 150mm.
Bin 1,78 groß und ist hauptsächlich als Touren bike gedacht und bekommt Sektor U-Turn Coil @150mm


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_simon (11. Februar 2014)

Ich würde die 420mm Reverb mit 125mm Verstellbereich empfehlen! Viel Spaß mit dem Hornet


----------



## duc-mo (11. Februar 2014)

Reverb mit 150mm = Stealth 

Das Hornet hat keine sinnvolle Möglichkeit zur Zugverlegung am Unterrohr und auch keine Öffnung im Sitzrohr.


----------



## JDEM (11. Februar 2014)

Muss man halt eins bohren!


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (11. Februar 2014)

Nee danke zu Stealth. Bin seid letzter Woche davon geheilt!
Würde geserviced aber immer noch tot!


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## duc-mo (11. Februar 2014)

Und wenn die Leitung aus dem Sattelrohr raus ist, wie geht sie dann weiter zum Lenker bzw. wo wird sie befestigt???
Am Oberrohr geht das wesentlich einfacher, weil parallel zu den vorhandenen Leitungen und Zügen.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (11. Februar 2014)

@Simon
Danke. Bewertung schreibe ich später. War übrigens echt gut verpackt und schaut gut aus!


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Liry (14. Februar 2014)

Die Wasser/Schlamm im Rahmen-Problematik zeigt sich schon deutlich...
Lager ist durch, vermutlich hab ich ein, zwei mal rahmen ausleeren vergessen.
Aber vor allem mit so viel dreck, war noch mehr dran und auch innen an den Rohren, hatte ich nicht gerechnet.
Lohnt sich also ab und zu auf zu machen und zu säubern und vor allem jedes mal wenns feucht war den Rahmen ausleeren


----------



## duc-mo (14. Februar 2014)

Oder einfach nen Loch Bohren, damit das Wasser raus kann!!!


----------



## Liry (14. Februar 2014)

Bin ich grad auch am überlegen, aber kommt dann nicht noch mehr Schlamm von unten rein???
Kannst du da was drüber sagen? nachdem du ja die Bohrung gemacht hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (14. Februar 2014)

Diese Loch hat fast jeder Rahmen. Schlamm kommt da nur rein, wenn Du mit dem Lagergehäuse durch den Schlamm fährst. Das würde ich gern sehen 
Manche machen sich auch Fragen wegen der Haltbarkeit/Garantie. Bzgl. Garantie ist es wohl nicht förderlich, der Stabilität tut ein 3-4 mm Loch in der Mitte des Lagergehäuses nichts. Dennoch solltest Du das Loch entgraten.


----------



## Liry (16. Februar 2014)

ok, dann wirds wohl zu dem neuen Lager noch ein Loch dazu geben


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (16. Februar 2014)

Hi all. Was fährt ihr an Kombination aus Vorbau und Lenker um die Front möglich tief haltet damit man noch uphill tauglich bleibt. Es ist ein 18 Rahmen bei 1,78m Größe. Hab an ein 35 Vorbau gedacht


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## duc-mo (16. Februar 2014)

Ich bin bei 1.83m nen 18" Rahmen, mit 35mm Vorbau und nach vorn gekröpfter Variostütze gefahren. Die Sitzposition fand ich ideal und Uphills waren auch ohne Absenkung völlig unauffällig. Im technischen Gelände ist der kurze Vorbau genial. Im Flachen und auf flowigen Trails war mir das Setup etwas zu hecklastig. Das VR hat relativ wenig Last und blockiert gern mal, wenn man nicht aktiv das Gewicht verlagert... Geschmackssache!


----------



## mikefize (16. Februar 2014)

@jaimewolf3060:
Ich baue jetzt gerade mit 1,87 und 18" Rahmen mit 50mm Vorbau und Flatbar auf... mal sehn. Bin auch unentschlossen.

Ich brauch auch mal kurz euren "modischen" Rat - Kurbel und Lenker schwarz oder raw? Gabel clean lassen oder evtl. weiße Decals drauf?


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (17. Februar 2014)

@duc-mo
Danke dir. 
Ich denke der 18er Rahmen ist auch nicht zu groß.
Ich hatte vorher Remedy in M(17,5/16,5)
und das fand ich in bestimmten Situationen zu klein!
Zum Thema Lenker. Eine Flatbar mit etwas backsweep wäre auch nicht schlecht!

@mikefize
Alles beide schwarz!

Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen! Schwarz/Gold oder Schwarz/Orange oder Schwarz/Rot?


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (17. Februar 2014)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> @duc-mo
> Danke dir.
> Ich denke der 18er Rahmen ist auch nicht zu groß.
> Ich hatte vorher Remedy in M(17,5/16,5)
> ...


 
Also ich hab das Hornet mit 2.5cm Spacer unterm 35er Vorbau und nem Lenker mit 4cm Rise aufgebaut. Die Front war trotzdem nicht zu hoch...


----------



## hasardeur (17. Februar 2014)

@mikefize:
Kurbel schwarz...SLX würde optisch gut passen. Lenker in Grau (Titan), passend zu Felgen uns Rahmen, Vorbau ist ja schon schwarz. Die Gabel würde ich matt lacken und wenn Aufkleber, dann etwas Individuells, keine Original-Decals.
Die alten XT-4-Kolben-Zangen sind ja mal echt eine Seltenheit. 

@jaimewolf:
Ganz klar Mattschwarz/Orange....eine geile Kombi. Musst nur mit den Anbauteilen aufpassen. Im Zweifel schwarz eloxierte Teile nehmen, da es bei Orange zu sehr Abweichungen gibt.


----------



## mikefize (17. Februar 2014)

@hasardeur:
Kurbel habe ich noch eine alte Deore hier (ich glaub die 552) - ist ganz schwarz, muss ich die Tage mal montieren. Das mit dem Lenker hatte ich mir auch schon  so gedacht - eventuell werde ich mir einen von Superstar Components holen, da habe ich auch den LRS her und sollte insofern ganz gut passen. Ich hatte nur die Befürchtung, dass es eventuell etwas "viel" wird.
Für die Gabel hatte ich auch einen matten Lack (evtl. Plasti dip, muss ich mir noch überlegen) gedacht, eventuell dann mit glänzend schwarzen Decals - custom natürlich 

Und die XT Bremsen waren so ein Schmuckstück, das seit viel zu langer Zeit in meiner Restekiste rumlag. Hab sie jetzt mit 505er Gebern kombiniert - das sind meiner Meinung nach noch die "schicksten" Shimano Geber ohne Servowave. Bin mal auf die Performance im wirklich harten Einsatz gespannt, hatte sie bisher immer an Tourenrädern verbaut. Vorne kommt auch auf jeden Fall noch eine 203er Scheibe.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (18. Februar 2014)

Was für ein Kettenlinie ist zu empfehlen bei [email protected] Ritzel?

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## flow0923 (19. Februar 2014)

Tag zusammen.
Ich suche für mein 2013er Hornet einen passenden tapered Steuersatz.Kann da jemand was empfehlen was keine Löcher ins Konto fräst und eben auch die entsprechenden Maße hat? Besten Dank schonmal.


----------



## Milan0 (19. Februar 2014)

Nehm doch den Flash von Dartmoor


----------



## flow0923 (19. Februar 2014)

Den hab ich schon. Ich will aber eine tapered Gabel verbauen und brauch daher unten ein 1.5 Lager.


----------



## Liry (19. Februar 2014)

Dann der Dartmoor Blaze


----------



## Milan0 (19. Februar 2014)

Den meinte ich auch


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (27. Februar 2014)

Am WE wird die Schönheit aufgebaut

















MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (28. Februar 2014)

http://issuu.com/dartmoor-bikes/docs/dartmoor_mtb_catalog_2014

Katalog mit Geo-Chart


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (1. März 2014)

Hornet ist fertig















MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (2. März 2014)

Zwei neue Fotos







MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## chr0815 (9. März 2014)

Habe meinen Hornet Rahmen gestern bekommen  Ich wollte die Teile von meinem Slide ans Hornet packen. Passt soweit alles bis auf das Hinterrad. Das hat eine X12 Achse. Weiß einer ob es möglich ist die Nabe umzu bauen ? 
Wenn nicht hat wer nen Tipp für ein Stabiles HR ?

Un wenn wir schon dabei sind ich würde es gerne auf 1x10 Fahren. Hat einer von euch einen Tipp für eine gute Kombination der Kettenblätter?

Danke und Gruß,


----------



## HinxundKunx (9. März 2014)

chr0815 schrieb:


> Habe meinen Hornet Rahmen gestern bekommen  Ich wollte die Teile von meinem Slide ans Hornet packen. Passt soweit alles bis auf das Hinterrad. Das hat eine X12 Achse. Weiß einer ob es möglich ist die Nabe umzu bauen ?


ich weiß. dass es möglich ist, naben umzubauen. ob das mit deiner spezifischen nabe funktioniert, wird dir aber niemand ohne eine genauere beschreibung sagen können. x12 und "von meinem slide" sagt nicht wirklich viel aus



chr0815 schrieb:


> Un wenn wir schon dabei sind ich würde es gerne auf 1x10 Fahren. Hat einer von euch einen Tipp für eine gute Kombination der Kettenblätter?


tipp: bei 1fach nur ein kettenblatt verwenden.


----------



## chr0815 (9. März 2014)

Ist eine Shimano FH-M788 Nabe.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (9. März 2014)

Schau hoch. Ich hab meins mit [email protected] Ritzel und RaceFace 30ger N/W Kettenblatt. 


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Rines (27. März 2014)

Ich hätte noch ein Hornet abzugeben in 16". Falls einer Interesse hat.


----------



## h4wk (15. April 2014)

Den 2.5er Baron bekommt man nicht zufällig hinten ins Hornet (2014er Modell) rein? Wie sieht es da allgemein mit der Reifenfreiheit aus? 
Grüße 
Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (16. April 2014)

Warum willst Du da denn 'nen 2.5er Baron rein quetschen? Den gibt es doch auch in 2.3. Wenn Du Volumen willst, gibt es zig Alternativen mit schmaleren Schultern. Selbst vorn halte ich einen 2.5er Baron im Hornet für eine Nummer zu fett. Eigentlich genügen da locker 2.25er Pellen.


----------



## duc-mo (16. April 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Selbst vorn halte ich einen 2.5er Baron im Hornet für eine Nummer zu fett. Eigentlich genügen da locker 2.25er Pellen.



Du hast den Baron 2.5 noch nie gefahren, richtig?


----------



## Liry (16. April 2014)

2014er könnte schon sein, dass sich da was an der Reifen-Freiheit getan hat. Die restliche Geo wurde ja auf jeden Fall überarbeitet.
Bin immer noch gespannt auf die ersten 14er im Hornet-Thread  Wer eins hat, ausmessen, aber schnell


----------



## HinxundKunx (16. April 2014)

da die streben beim neuen rahmen nicht mehr eckig sind, kanns gut sein, dass mehr reifenfreiheit vorhanden sein wird.
bleibt aber alles spekulation solange die dinger immer noch auf sich warten lassen.


----------



## duc-mo (16. April 2014)

Beim bisherigen Hornet waren nicht die "eckigen" Rohre die Engstelle, sondern das Frästeil zwischen Tretlager und Kettenstrebe.
Bei der 2.4er Queen auf einer Felge mit 23mm Maul hatte ich da keine 2mm Luft zum Alu...

Mit dem Baron 2.3 hatte ich dagegen soviel Luft, dass ich auch im Matsch gut klar gekommen bin. Vom Volumen war der Reifen am HR allerding grenzwertig. Am Fully bin ich gut damit klar gekommen, aber ohne die Dämpfung im Heck waren Durchschläge an der Tagesordnung...


----------



## HinxundKunx (16. April 2014)

na dann. werd das neue sowieso mit 26" fahren. dann dürfte es da ja keine probleme geben. 2.5er hinten brauch ich aber trotzdem nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (16. April 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Du hast den Baron 2.5 noch nie gefahren, richtig?


Stimmt. Baut der denn so schmal?


----------



## h4wk (16. April 2014)

Es geht nicht breit oder schmal - es zählt der perfekte Grip auf Fels... Und genau deshalb soll das Ding auch hinten rein. Geht bei mir um langsames Stolpern, für alles andere habe ich auch noch ein Torque ;-)

Im »alten« war es also zu eng, verstehe ich das richtig? Dann muss ich wohl warten oder es einfach ausprobieren....
Grüße 
Dennis


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (16. April 2014)

Ich hab hinten den Conti Trailking in 2,4


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## duc-mo (16. April 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Stimmt. Baut der denn so schmal?



Dachte ich mir... 

Warum soll ein Reifen denn unbedingt schmal bauen??? Das Hornet ist kein magersüchtiges CC Bike, dass auf Forstautobahnen möglichst leicht rollen soll... Das Bike will ins steile, verblockte, technische Gelände und da ist der 2.5er Baron definitiv eine gute Wahl...

Der 2.5er Baron ist schmaler als der 2.4er Affe und die 2.4er Queen. Beide hatten bei mir nur etwa 2mm Luft und sind deshalb wieder runter gekommen. Ausprobieren...


----------



## hasardeur (16. April 2014)

Bin völlig Deiner Meinung bzgl. Bestimmung des Hornet. Nur muss man dazu nicht zwangsläufig super breite Reifen fahren, sondern braucht lediglich hoch bauende Reifen. Selbst ein 2.4er oder 2.35er ist da mehr, als es sein muss. Aber ich habe ja jetzt gelernt, dass der 2.5er Baron eigentlich ein 2.3er ist


----------



## duc-mo (17. April 2014)

Nein, der Baron ist von der Breite eher ein 2.4er und die Queen ist eher ein 2.5er... 

Was stört dich denn an "breiten" Reifen? Große Auflagefläche bei niedriger Druck ergeben guten Grip, geringen Rollwiderstand im Gelände, hohen Komfort und geringes Durchschlagsrisiko. Der einzige Vorteil von schmalen Reifen ist das bessere Verhalten bei Schlamm und Matsch...


----------



## hasardeur (17. April 2014)

Breit rollt schlechter. Wenig Druck kann man an einem voluminösen 2.25er auch fahren. Ich habe nix gegen breite Reifen, glaube aber, dass sie öfter genutzt werden, als es sein muss.....der Optik oder des Style-Faktors wegen.


----------



## Milan0 (18. April 2014)

Du bist echt noch nicht den 2.5er Baron gefahren. Das Ding hat einfach in der vertikalen noch Grip!


----------



## RetroRider (18. April 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Nein, der Baron ist von der Breite eher ein 2.4er und die Queen ist eher ein 2.5er...
> 
> Was stört dich denn an "breiten" Reifen? Große Auflagefläche bei niedriger Druck ergeben guten Grip, geringen Rollwiderstand im Gelände, hohen Komfort und geringes Durchschlagsrisiko. Der einzige Vorteil von schmalen Reifen ist das bessere Verhalten bei Schlamm und Matsch...


Komisch, bei Bremsbelägen ist die Reibung unabhängig von der Auflagefläche.
Ein Vorteil von schmalen Reifen ist, daß man die mit mehr Druck fahren kann. Bei gleichem Druck ist der breitere Reifen härter. Druck = Kraft pro Fläche, Spannung = Kraft pro Fläche, mehr Reifenbreite = mehr Fläche = mehr Spannung. Ein breiter Reifen hat nur dann einen Vorteil, wenn man bereit ist, mit dem Druck weit genug runter zu gehen.



hasardeur schrieb:


> Breit rollt schlechter. [...]


Das ist total falsch. Wenn überhaupt, rollt der breitere Reifen bei gleicher Härte (also weniger Druck) sogar auf Asphalt besser, weil der Latsch breiter und dafür in Fahrtrichtung kürzer ist.


----------



## duc-mo (18. April 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Komisch, bei Bremsbelägen ist die Reibung unabhängig von der Auflagefläche.
> Ein Vorteil von schmalen Reifen ist, daß man die mit mehr Druck fahren kann. Bei gleichem Druck ist der breitere Reifen härter. Druck = Kraft pro Fläche, Spannung = Kraft pro Fläche, mehr Reifenbreite = mehr Fläche = mehr Spannung. Ein breiter Reifen hat nur dann einen Vorteil, wenn man bereit ist, mit dem Druck weit genug runter zu gehen.



Danke für die Ausführung, die in keinem Punkt mit meinem Post in Wiederspruch stand. Aber wenns dir jetzt besser geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (18. April 2014)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Du bist echt noch nicht den 2.5er Baron gefahren. Das Ding hat einfach in der vertikalen noch Grip!



Überzeugt...dann muss ich den wohl mal probieren. Hatte ich tatsächlich auf meiner "Reifen-To-Do-Liste", allerdings in 2.3.


----------



## Milan0 (18. April 2014)

Der 2.5er ist nicht vergleichbar mit dem 2.3er. Bin beide schon gefahren und das sind Welten. 
Nicht umsonst ist der 2.5 Baron in meiner Gruppe der Einheitsreifen  

Allerdings stolpern wir mehr mit den Bikes als fahren


----------



## hasardeur (18. April 2014)

Ich wollte nach den Meinungen auch den 2.5er testen. Fahrt ihr den nur am VR oder auch am HR? Ich stolpere auch gern mit dem Rad, brauche da aber vorne ordentlich Gripp und hinten einigermaßen leicht laufende Reifen....wegen der Anfahrt. Hinten würde sich dann ja ein Trail King (alte Queen) oder der MK II anbieten.

Und ohne jetzt die Reifendiskussion unnötig in die Länge zu ziehen: Habt Ihr einen Vergleich zur neuen Magic Mary? Ich weiß, dass die im Nassen nicht so gut funktionieren kann, wie der Baron, aber ich wollte nach meinen guten Erfahrungen (vorwiegend auf schnellen Strecken) mit der Muddy Mary auch mal die Nachfolgerin testen.


----------



## duc-mo (18. April 2014)

Nach meiner Erfahrung sind Baron 2.5 und Queen 2.2 keine schöne Paarung fürs Hornet. Der Baron 2.5 ist ein sehr steifer Intermediat mit ultraweicher Mischung den man eigentlich immer fahren kann und nie über fehlenden Grip klagen wird. Die Queen ist dagegen ein spaddeliger Trockenreifen, der sich bei Matsch zusetzt und dann im Vergleich zum Baron ordentlich schmiert. Dazu kommt das ich den 2.5er mit 1.2bar fahren konnte und die Queen auf 2bar pumpen musste, damit die Durchschläge erträglich wurden. Die Karkasse ist einfach windig... Bei dem Druckunterschied wird der Unterschied immer schlimmer... Bei Trockenheit geht die Kombi halbwegs, aber wenns schmierig wird... 

Baron 2.5 und 2.3 sind für mich die perfekte Kombination, weil relativ harmonisch bei allen Bedingungen. Der 2.3er füllt meiner Meinung nach den Hinterbau ziemlich gut aus, ohne das er sich bei Matsch vollsetzt. Den Baron konnte ich mit 1.8bar fahren...


----------



## Seppl- (18. April 2014)

Ich brauch auch paar neue Schlappen für den Sommer, die swampthing sind schon sehr "grob"  wollte eigentlich mal den Hans Dampf probieren aber der Baron hört sich auch ganz gut an Hmm....


----------



## Milan0 (18. April 2014)

2.5er Baron nur vorne. Hinten fahre ich den 2.4er MkII.  Für mich bisher die beste Kombi. 

Den 2.3er hatte ich auch mal ne Zeit hinten drauf, fand ihn nicht gut. Ist viel gewandert auf der Felge...


----------



## MB-Locke (23. April 2014)

Hi Zusammen,
Bin ganz neu hier im "Lager" der Hornissen... 
Ich bau derzeit mit/für meinen Bruder ein AM/FR-HT auf. Dazu hat er sich Ende letzten Jahres ein 2013er Hornet-Rahmen gekauft. Wir haben nun alle Teile zusammen, Montage ist fast fertig. Es klemmt am Umwerfer... daher nun meine Frage:

Es ist eine 2013er SLX-Kurbel verbaut mit dem zugehörigen SLX 3-fach Umwerfer FD-M671 als Downswing-Top-pull. Allerdings schaltet der Umwerfer nur sauber aufs 1. KB, das 2. wird übersprungen u es geht hoch wie runter nur zw 1 u 3. Und auch das 3. wird eher nach außen "überfahren". Was ist da los? Ich hab einiges an Schrauberfahrung u schon einige Bikes aufgebaut, aber sowas ist neu für mich... Bitte um euren Input!
Danke.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Martina H. (24. April 2014)

... hmh, welcher Shifter?


----------



## hasardeur (24. April 2014)

Kenne ich. Was für eine Rahmengröße ist es? Beim 14'' geht nur ein Top-Swing Dual-Pull. Das liegt an der zu starken Abspreizung des Bowdenzugs bzw. daran, dass das Widerlager für den Bowdenzug zu nah am Umwerfer liegt. Der Top-Swing holt die fehlenden Zentimeter bzw. Grad raus. Ob das beim 16'' auch noch so ist, kann ich nicht sagen.

Übrigens würde ich ein AM/FR Bike und erst recht das Hornet nur mit 2-fach aufbauen und statt des großen KB einen Bash verbauen. Den wirst Du bei artgerechtem Einsatz mehr brauchen, als 42 Zähne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MB-Locke (24. April 2014)

Hi,
Danke für eure Antworten. Ja, ich für mich würde es auch max mit 2 Kettenblättern auf aufbauen. Aber es ist ja nicht für mich...
Trotzdem - auch für einen 2-fach Aufbau muss der Umwerfer vorne sauber vom ersten aufs mittlere KB gehen. Das 3. wird ja dann zum Bash. Und diese Schaltabstànde passen überhaupt nicht.

Der Rahmen ist ein 16" und von 2013. Die Slx sollte auch MJ 2013 sein. Auf jeden Fall komplett durchgängig von Kurbel bis Shifter alles aus derselben Serie. Shifter für den Umwerfer ist umstellbar von 2- auf 3-fach u ist korrekt gestellt. Und ich weiß schon wie man nen Umwerfer montiert u einstellt. Es passt aber einfach nicht zusammen von der Strecke des Zuges u der Bewegung des Umwerfers... ohje.

Bitte um weiteren Input!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 18hls86 (25. April 2014)

Könnte sein, dass der Zug am Umwerfer falsch herum geklemmt wurde.
Dann passt die Hebelumsetzung am Umwerfer nicht mehr und führt auch zu so einem Fehlschalten.

SG Jürgen


----------



## MB-Locke (25. April 2014)

^^danke für den Hinweis. Hab das schon so und so herum probiert. Beides Mal mit dem Ergebnis, dass es nicht passt

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 18hls86 (25. April 2014)

Schade, wenn möglich mal einen anderen Trigger probieren.
Könnte sein das der Zug im aktuellen Trigger nicht richtig in der Führungsschiene läuft.

Oder doch Topswing Umwerfer ausprobieren, falls zur Hand.

Viel Glück dabei! ;-)


----------



## MB-Locke (26. April 2014)

Danke für den Tipp! Werde ich ausprobieren, ab noch nen alten XT-Trigger rumliegen. Leider hab ich keinen Topswing mehr rumliegen. 5 Bikes und an keinen ist einer dran. Evtl probier ich mal den alten E-Type ausm Schrank provisorisch...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 18hls86 (26. April 2014)

Bitte, vielleicht ist es ja auch nur der Zug der Probleme im Shifter verursacht. 
Die Ursache wird sich ja hoffentlich noch zeigen.

SG Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holgersen (13. Mai 2014)

Bin gerade für ein Bike für's grobere Geläuf auf den Dartmoor Hornet gestossen. Nun frage ich mich, welchen Rahmen ich mit 1.87 m KG und 85 cm SL nehmen soll? Tendiere zur 45.7 cm Variante, da ich in jedem Fall mit dem Ding auch einiges an Strecke fahren werde und nicht nur auf den Trails unterwegs bin. Macht das Sinn oder liege ich falsch?


----------



## Seppl- (13. Mai 2014)

holgersen schrieb:


> Bin gerade für ein Bike für's grobere Geläuf auf den Dartmoor Hornet gestossen. Nun frage ich mich, welchen Rahmen ich mit 1.87 m KG und 85 cm SL nehmen soll? Tendiere zur 45.7 cm Variante, da ich in jedem Fall mit dem Ding auch einiges an Strecke fahren werde und nicht nur auf den Trails unterwegs bin. Macht das Sinn oder liege ich falsch?


Auf jedenfall den 18" !!!


----------



## Thiel (14. Mai 2014)

Ich habe den 16" 2014, bin 178 groß und hab ca. 82cm Schrittlänge. Das ist gerade noch so okay zum Tourenfahren. Da liegt aber eh nicht mein Hauptaugenmerk drauf  Von daher ist das schon ok für mich und die 400mm Stütze kann man schön weit in den Rahmen versenken.
Habe ein paar Bilder im Hornet Gallery Thread, die noch NICHT den geplanten Zustand des Bikes zeigen. Die Gabel wandert vielleicht in einen anderen Rahmen mit längeren Steuerrohr. Deswegen der Spacerturm


----------



## holgersen (14. Mai 2014)

Danke für Eure Antworten. Aber ich habe vorhin entdeckt, dass der Hornet keine Flaschenhalterösen hat, nun orientiere ich mich gerade zum On One 456(50b)…


----------



## Seppl- (14. Mai 2014)

holgersen schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Antworten. Aber ich habe vorhin entdeckt, dass der Hornet keine Flaschenhalterösen hat, nun orientiere ich mich gerade zum On One 456(50b)…


Stahl is auch nicht das schlechteste


----------



## holgersen (14. Mai 2014)

Würde schon gerne Alu fahren, aber in der Preisklasse gibt es nicht so viel


----------



## Seppl- (14. Mai 2014)

Dann kauf dir das hornet, plus sowas wie auf dem Bild ;-)
Und natürlich einen Rucksack, hätte noch einen im Angebot


----------



## holgersen (14. Mai 2014)

An ein Camelbak-System hatte ich in der Tat schon gedacht, aber ich bin irgendwie die Flasche und nicht die Zitze gewöhnt


----------



## h4wk (14. Mai 2014)

Hm, Mist. Das mit dem nicht vorhandenen Trinkflaschenhalter habe ich auch nicht bedacht^^ Egal, klappt am Enduro ja auch ohne


----------



## CaseOnline (14. Mai 2014)

Servus!

Ich überlege derzeit, ein Hornet für meine Liebste aufzubauen. Mein Herz schlägt ja eher für ein Cotic, aber die Farben passen einfach nicht... 

So ganz grob:

16" Hornet in blau (wichtig!!!)
Truvativ Holzfeller-Cockpit in weiß, schwarze ODI Ruffians
Weiße Gabel, evtl. RS Revelation 150mm?
Weißer Sattel, muss mal schauen, das Modell, mit dem sie jetzt auch zufrieden ist
Specialized Command Post 100mm (Bestand)
Weiße ZTR Flow auf Acros .74 (Bestand - leider mit roten Speichennippeln...)
Antrieb: Zee 1x10 mit Race Face NW 30Z, ggfs. mit SLX Shadow+ und General Lee 28-40 (letzteres liegt auch hier)
Pedale Wellgo MG-1 in weiß
Bremse Shimano Zee 180/180
Um die roten Speichennippel irgendwie aufzunehmen vielleicht noch 'ne rote Sattelklemme, oder einen roten Spacer. Klingt das plausibel? Und - wo bekomme ich ein blaues 16" Hornet mitsamt passendem "Dartmoor Blink tapered" Steuersatz?

Cheers,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chr0815 (14. Mai 2014)

Frag mal bei GoCycle nach. Die haben die 2014ner Modelle auf Lager und auch den Steuersatz 
Wenn du ein älteres Model suchst musst du Glück im Bikemarkt, Ebay etc haben


----------



## Seppl- (14. Mai 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Ich überlege derzeit, ein Hornet für meine Liebste aufzubauen. Mein Herz schlägt ja eher für ein Cotic, aber die Farben passen einfach nicht...
> 
> ...


Ich hab noch n blauen 16" hier, hat halt n kleinen Riss, für ne leichtgewichtige Dame die es nicht so drauf anlegt mit Sicherheit noch ausreichend, lange sattelstütze rein und gut ist


----------



## CaseOnline (14. Mai 2014)

Seppl, hab Dank. Aber... Es geht um MEINE LIEBSTE!!! 

OK, GoCycle...


----------



## Seppl- (14. Mai 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Seppl, hab Dank. Aber... Es geht um MEINE LIEBSTE!!!
> 
> OK, GoCycle...


Ja eben 

Cheers


----------



## CaseOnline (15. Mai 2014)

So, bevor ich bestelle - "Dartmoor Blink"-Steuersatz mit Lieferzeit oder Cane Creek, welcher sofort verfügbar wäre? Ich hab nur wenig zu diesem Thema gefunden...


----------



## CaseOnline (15. Mai 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> So ganz grob:
> 
> 16" Hornet in blau (wichtig!!!)
> Truvativ Holzfeller-Cockpit in weiß, schwarze ODI Ruffians
> ...



Brocken sind bestellt. Nach Rücksprache mit GoCycle habe ich den Cane Creek-Steuersatz bestellt. Cockpit ist "Hussefelt" in weiß - krieg die immer durcheinander. Die Gabel wird leider schwarz - 'ne 150mm Epicon mit Absenkung aus dem Bikemarkt - Danke, Martin! Pedale werden NC-17 Sudpin III. Dazu einen Satz 5.10s...


----------



## Ripgid (16. Mai 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Brocken sind bestellt. Nach Rücksprache mit GoCycle habe ich den Cane Creek-Steuersatz bestellt. Cockpit ist "Hussefelt" in weiß - krieg die immer durcheinander. Die Gabel wird leider schwarz - 'ne 150mm Epicon mit Absenkung aus dem Bikemarkt - Danke, Martin! Pedale werden NC-17 Sudpin III. Dazu einen Satz 5.10s...



Will an meinem Hornet ne weiße Epicon verbauen... ne schwarze würde meinem silbernen Rahmen aber sicherlich besser stehen. lust zu tauschen?


----------



## CaseOnline (17. Mai 2014)

So, der Rahmen und der Steuersatz sind da. Ich hab keinen Aufschläger für den 1,5"-Konus. Normalerweise würde ich die Backofen-Methode nehmen. Aber beim Cane Creek ist ja eine Gummi-Dichtlippe am Konus. Fällt also auch aus. Ideen? Ausser zum Radhändler pilgern... Noch ist die Gabel ja nicht da.


----------



## holgersen (17. Mai 2014)

Habe vor ein paar Tagen einen CC Konus mit Dichtlippe geschlitzt. Den Konus mit dem Schlitz nach vorne auf den Schaft schieben und ordentlich Fett drauf – fertig. Dann brauchst Du u. U. auch keinen Aufschläger.

Vor allem beim Abmachen vom Konus wirst Du dankbar sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaseOnline (17. Mai 2014)

Schlitzen - einfach mit dem Dremel und ner kleinen Trennscheibe kurz durch?


----------



## holgersen (17. Mai 2014)

Ja. Habe es mit einer Metallsäge gemacht, aber ein Dremel wird auch gehen :=)


----------



## CaseOnline (17. Mai 2014)

OK, ich versuche mein Glück mit Eisspray und Haarfön, wenn das nix wird, wird gedremelt...


----------



## holgersen (17. Mai 2014)

Ich würde mal einen 10er verwetten, dass das nichts wird.


----------



## CaseOnline (17. Mai 2014)

Schaub mer mal, kommt ja auch auf die Gabel an. Die Hope-Konen sind ab Werk geschlitzt. Vielleicht dremle ich auch gleich...


----------



## holgersen (17. Mai 2014)

Viele Konen sind geschlitzt. Wenn man einmal einen nicht geschlitzten runterwürgen musste und einmal einen geschlitzten hatte, will man nichts anderes mehr. Runter gehen sie ja, aber man macht immer (Lack-)Schäden, sowohl an der Gabel als auch am Konus.

Ideen wie Eisspray/Fön in Bezug auf Metall assoziiere ich immer mit Löffel im Kuchen und aus dem Knast ausbrechen. Klappt auch, wenn man genug Zeit hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaseOnline (17. Mai 2014)

OK, überzeugt - der Konus ist geschlitzt!


----------



## Mork vom Ork (17. Mai 2014)

Ich habe eine Anfrage an die holde Gemeinde zum Steuersatz/Steuerrohr.

Rahmen: Dartmoor Hornet 2k14 18"

Es handelt sich bei dem Bild um einen Acros Ai 42 IS42/28,6.Bauhöhe gesamt 6,94mm,ohne Phase 5,00mm.
Die Tiefe bis zur Anphasung siehe auf dem Messschieber








Das hier scheint mir nicht normal.Entweder passt die Bauhöhe des Lagers nicht oder die Ausfräsung des Steuerohrs ist nicht korrekt,

was ja auch wiederum nicht sein kann,da das passende Tool von Cyclus nur bis 24mm Tiefe ausfräst
(Momentan ist es aber der Auslieferungszustand).*Womöglich falscher Steuersatz?*

Wie sieht es denn mit dem Cane Creek aus,ist der den in der Bauart völlig anders?Oder liegt es am (Montags)rahmen oder oder...

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.


----------



## CaseOnline (17. Mai 2014)

Mork vom Ork schrieb:


> [...]Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.



Ich hab mal den Cane Creek "reingeworfen":











Mit ein bisschen Druck (Handballen) drauf schließt die Kappe satt und dicht ab. Ein bisschen Überstand des Lagers dürfte also OK sein. Wie sieht's bei Dir mit der Kappe aus?

Cheers,
Marc


----------



## Mork vom Ork (17. Mai 2014)

Merci für das Feedback.So sieht das im Bestfall aus,irgendwie "_*unfertig"*_mit dem Spalt zwischen Lager und Abdeckung.

   

Kannst du Lagerschale mal rausnehmen ,damit mal sehen kann wie es darunter aussieht?


----------



## Mork vom Ork (17. Mai 2014)

So,mit etwas deftigem Nachdruck hat sich die Kappe abgesenkt(Der Innenring der Kappe saß superstramm,hat sich jetzt nach oben geschoben).Habe noch nie ein Lager beim Einbau geschrottet,so sollte es auch bleiben.  _*Vielen Dank  für deinen Tip,Marc!!!*_


----------



## CaseOnline (17. Mai 2014)

Immer gerne - wobei ich sagen muss: Ich hab von integrierten Steuersätzen keine Ahnung. Die letzten Aufbauten waren alle Stahl mit Ahead in klassisch. 

Sobald ich eine Gabel fürs Hornet habe (...vielleicht gibt's sogar eine weiße...?) mache ich mal ein Aufbaubild.

Der Minion DHR II in 26x2,4 passt rein, oder?


----------



## Mork vom Ork (17. Mai 2014)

Bei 2,4 wird es halt schon eng,vielleicht sogar zu eng,siehe mein Onza(Made by Maxxis).Habe gerade keine Minion zum testen da.

Vielleicht jemand anders?


----------



## CaseOnline (17. Mai 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich Adapter, um QR15-Naben mit 20mm-Steckachsen-Gabeln zu verheiraten? Frag nur, weil es sooo viele schöne gebrauchte 20mm-Gabeln gibt und ich die Acros .74 nicht auf 20mm umbauen kann...


----------



## hasardeur (17. Mai 2014)

Nein, leider nicht. Irgend eine neue Gabel (DT Swiss?) hatte das jetzt, alte Gabeln aber nicht.


----------



## roundround (19. Mai 2014)

Wie sieht das denn mit dem 2014 Rahmen und 650B aus.
Wenn ich mir die Bilder ansehe, wird es ja mit 26 und einigen 2,4 Reifen ordentlich knapp.
Gibt es da schon Erfahrungswerte?

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4wk (19. Mai 2014)

Hab mal testweise mein Laufrad vom Enduro mit dem 2.5er Baron reingehalten... dürfte schon sehr eng werden... Hatte mir da auch mehr Reifenfreiheit erhofft...


----------



## roundround (19. Mai 2014)

26 Zoll? Gibt es den überhaupt auf 27,5?

Der ist natürlich breit ohne Ende, passt auf 27,5 ein Reifen der eher schmal baut?


----------



## h4wk (19. Mai 2014)

ja, der Baron war 26". Generell müsste 27,5" aber passen, allerdings dementsprechend schmaler... habe leider kein entsprechendes Laufrad um das zu testen... baue es mir rein 26" auf...


----------



## roundround (19. Mai 2014)

Ich muss eh neue Laufräder anschaffen, dann gehe ich als Trendhure gleich auf 27,5


----------



## VerdammteAxt (19. Mai 2014)

Kennt noch jemand einen Lieferant für ein Dartmoor Hornet 16" in blau?


----------



## CaseOnline (19. Mai 2014)

VerdammteAxt schrieb:


> Kennt noch jemand einen Lieferant für ein Dartmoor Hornet 16" in blau?



gocycle.de? Haben bei mir superschnell geliefert (16" in blau).


----------



## VerdammteAxt (19. Mai 2014)

Ist leider ausverkauft.


----------



## chr0815 (19. Mai 2014)

Schau mal bei BMO


----------



## CaseOnline (19. Mai 2014)

VerdammteAxt schrieb:


> Ist leider ausverkauft.



Oh, da hatte ich wohl großes Glück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VerdammteAxt (19. Mai 2014)

chr0815 schrieb:


> Schau mal bei BMO



Bestellt.


----------



## CaseOnline (19. Mai 2014)

So, mir fehlt zwar noch alles bis auf den Rahmen und den LRS, aber ich habe heute schon mal das Hinterrad mit Maxxis Minion DHR II in 26x2,4 auf der ZTR Flow eingeschraubt. Reifen passt rein, aber sooo viel Platz ist da nicht mehr. Auf jeden Fall sieht das weiße Laufrad im blauen Rahmen schon mal sehr geil aus...  Bilder gibt's, sobald ich von einem "rolling chassis" sprechen kann.


----------



## bigben80 (20. Mai 2014)

Hallo 
ich bin der Ben 
und Baue mir grade ein Dartmoor Hornet 2014  auf.
jetzt stehe ich leider vor dem Problem das der Steuersatz von Dartmoor zur zeit nicht lieferbar ist, (ich denke mal nicht das ich da alleine bin)   
kennt ihr eine ausweich Lösung?
oder heißt es jetzt warten bis Dartmoor Liefern kann?
und wenn wie lange noch??

lg Ben


----------



## CaseOnline (21. Mai 2014)

bigben80 schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich bin der Ben
> und Baue mir grade ein Dartmoor Hornet 2014  auf.
> jetzt stehe ich leider vor dem Problem das der Steuersatz von Dartmoor zur zeit nicht lieferbar ist, (ich denke mal nicht das ich da alleine bin)
> ...



Cane Creek 40  IS42/28.6 // IS52/40 tapered - oder Du mixt dir was von Hope.


----------



## bigben80 (21. Mai 2014)

das ging schnell!! 
danke für die Schnelle Antwort...

lach bin mal gespant was der Rahmen noch so für Überraschungen zu biten hat


----------



## HinxundKunx (21. Mai 2014)

gibts denn überhaupt schon jemanden, der den blink hat? war der je lieferbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ofenkaese_3000 (22. Mai 2014)

Hab meinen Rahmen und den Blink Steuersatz hier bestellt. Lieferung war innerhalb von drei Tagen 

https://26bikes.com/shop/parts/headsets/integrated_head_sets/prod/blink

http://26bikes.com/shop/parts/frames/enduro_all_mountain/prod/hornet_14


----------



## Mork vom Ork (22. Mai 2014)

bigben80 schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich bin der Ben
> und Baue mir grade ein Dartmoor Hornet 2014  auf.
> jetzt stehe ich leider vor dem Problem das der Steuersatz von Dartmoor zur zeit nicht lieferbar ist, (ich denke mal nicht das ich da alleine bin)
> ...



So habe ich das bei mir gelöst:

http://www.acros.de/PRODUCTS/HEADSE...-part-IS42-28-6::1282.html?cPath=3_91_234_263


 

http://www.acros.de/PRODUCTS/HEADSE...part-IS52-30-40::1427.html?cPath=3_91_249_275


----------



## bigben80 (22. Mai 2014)

auch eine nette Sache Mork (wo ein Wille ist da ist auch immer ein weg)


----------



## JDEM (22. Mai 2014)

Ich probier morgen mal den Fun Works aus, der dürfte laut Beschreibung passen...


----------



## CaseOnline (23. Mai 2014)

Sagt mal, finde nur ich die Leitungsführung am 2014er Hornet etwas,hmmm, "suboptimal"? Das Loch für die Stealth-Stütze - ohne Zugführung am Unterrohr? Die Zugführungen eher etwas lieblos an den Rahmen geheftet? Na ja, irgendwo muss der Preisunterschied zu den Edelrahmen ja her kommen... 

Aber mal im Ernst - passen bei euch die mitgelieferten schwarzen Plastikklipse in die Zugführungen? Oder war ich gestern abend einfach zu müde/doof/ungeschickt?

P.S.: Rohbau der Hornisse steht...


----------



## Mork vom Ork (24. Mai 2014)

D


CaseOnline schrieb:


> Sagt mal, finde nur ich die Leitungsführung am 2014er Hornet etwas,hmmm, "suboptimal"? Das Loch für die Stealth-Stütze - ohne Zugführung am Unterrohr? Die Zugführungen eher etwas lieblos an den Rahmen geheftet? Na ja, irgendwo muss der Preisunterschied zu den Edelrahmen ja her kommen...
> 
> Aber mal im Ernst - passen bei euch die mitgelieferten schwarzen Plastikklipse in die Zugführungen? Oder war ich gestern abend einfach zu müde/doof/ungeschickt?
> 
> P.S.: Rohbau der Hornisse steht...


Die Teile passen einwandfrei,zudem liegt bei mir nirgends die Leitung auf dem Lack,außer an der Befestigung,was sich wohl nur durch übertriebenen Einsatz von Folie vermeiden lässt.Und die Zugführung für die Stealth ist tatsächlich etwas lieblos dahingeknallt,keine Anbindung in Richtung Lenker,also bleibt nur die hässliche Kabelbindermethode.Habe keine Variostütze ,also egal.

Im allgemeinen war der letztjährige Rahmen wertiger,schönes Frästeil im Hinterbau(jetzt nur noch beim 4x).Schade.

   



Aber was will man bei 200€ schon sagen....


----------



## roundround (25. Mai 2014)

Ist das der 2014 Rahmen?


----------



## Milan0 (25. Mai 2014)

Nein. Ist der 2013


----------



## CaseOnline (25. Mai 2014)

Mork vom Ork schrieb:


> Die Teile passen einwandfrei,zudem liegt bei mir nirgends die Leitung auf dem Lack,außer an der Befestigung,was sich wohl nur durch übertriebenen Einsatz von Folie vermeiden lässt.



Jo, hab die Clips jetzt auch überreden können. Hatten eben bei meinem BFe besser gepasst. Weil die Halterungen am BFe prinzipiell etwas, wie soll ich's sagen, "definierter" geformt sind.

Das mit der Folie, na ja, im Montageständer ist's noch spannend. Nach dem ersten Crash dann egal.

Es gibt ja hier im Forum tolle Aufbauthreads wunderschöner, filigraner Ti-Rahmen. Ich frag mich immer, wie die Kollegen drauf sind, wenn das Oberrohr zum ersten Mal im Fels einschlägt?

Bin gestern mit dem BFe derbe eingeschlagen. Mit 'nem Carbon-Rahmen würde ich jetzt heulen... In diesem Sinne - 200€-Rahmen sind cool!!!


----------



## Mork vom Ork (25. Mai 2014)

roundround schrieb:


> Ist das der 2014 Rahmen?


An Ihn habe ich Ihn verkauft,.(MJ2013)
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1526079?in=user

Hätte ich ihn bloß behalten....

Der neue 2014er wurde mir leider so Schmackhaft gemacht ,und dann dieser exorbitante Lieferungsverzug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roundround (26. Mai 2014)

UNterscheiden sich die Rahmen aus 2013 und 2014 so sehr?
Hier wird ja nicht so viel Gutes über die 2014er Serie gesagt.


----------



## bigben80 (26. Mai 2014)

_und dann dieser exorbitante Lieferungsverzug._

!!!!!!da kann ich dir nur recht geben !!!!!!

ich habe auch die faxen dicke, so was sollte nicht passieren. 
ich habe auf den Rahmen 2 Monate gewartet, und dann warte ich jetzt noch X Monate bis der Schei... Steuersatz Lieferbar ist. 
aus Logistischer siecht, ist das meines Erachtens nicht mehr schön


----------



## Joachim1980 (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo.

Betreff 2014 Hornet Rahmen
Gibt es eine Verbindung zwischen dem Sitzrohr und dem Unterrohr hin zum Tretlager? Ist es möglich das sich Wasser im Tretlager sammeln kann über diese zwei Möglichkeiten? 

Dank euch für die Hilfe.


----------



## JDEM (26. Mai 2014)

bigben80 schrieb:


> und dann warte ich jetzt noch X Monate bis der Schei... Steuersatz Lieferbar ist.
> aus Logistischer siecht, ist das meines Erachtens nicht mehr schön



Ist natürlich ärgerlich, aber es gibt auch andere passende Steuersätze. Hab jetzt einfach den Fun Works N-Light genommen, der passt und war direkt zu haben.


----------



## duc-mo (26. Mai 2014)

Joachim1980 schrieb:


> Betreff 2014 Hornet Rahmen
> Gibt es eine Verbindung zwischen dem Sitzrohr und dem Unterrohr hin zum Tretlager? Ist es möglich das sich Wasser im Tretlager sammeln kann über diese zwei Möglichkeiten?



Ich kenne keinen Rahmen, bei dem die Rohre nicht "offen" sind. Wichtig ist nur, dass das Tretlager eine Entwässerungsbohrung hat. Bei meinem 2012er hat Dartmoor auf das Loch verzichtet, also hab ich zum Bohrer gegriffen... Beim 2014er sollte das nicht anders sein...


----------



## Joachim1980 (26. Mai 2014)

Dank dir für die Antwort. Bohrer, Bohrmaschine sowie 120° Senker liegen bereit.

Auf gehts an die Arbeit!


----------



## CaseOnline (26. Mai 2014)

Joachim1980 schrieb:


> Dank dir für die Antwort. Bohrer, Bohrmaschine sowie 120° Senker liegen bereit.
> 
> Auf gehts an die Arbeit!



Alternativ: Rad nur trocken reinigen und nach den ganz krassen Regen- und Schlammschlachten ohne Stütze auf den Kopf stellen. Wenn dann da über haupt was rauskommt...
Der Killer ist eigentlich immer der Gartenschlauch. Von Hochdruck reden wir gar nicht erst...


----------



## duc-mo (26. Mai 2014)

Ist doch egal wie das Wasser in den Rahmen kommt. Wichtig ist, dass es wieder raus kommt!


----------



## bigben80 (27. Mai 2014)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Ist natürlich ärgerlich, aber es gibt auch andere passende Steuersätze. Hab jetzt einfach den Fun Works N-Light genommen, der passt und war direkt zu haben.



hi wie gut passt der denn? 
habe mir sagen lassen,(von mein Händler) das der Dartmoor Rahmen nur in Verbindung mit den Dartmoor Steuersatz zu 100% passt.
alles andere wehre nicht so gut, da es da kleine Messungenauigkeiten gibt.......? 
jetzt wo ich mich hier mal rein gelesen habe, Farge ich mich ob das stimmt, oder ob der mich nur verarschen möchte.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (27. Mai 2014)

Lass dir keinen Bären aufbinden  Die Lager werden ja direkt eingelegt und die sind auf jeden Fall genormt.


----------



## CaseOnline (27. Mai 2014)

bigben80 schrieb:


> hi wie gut passt der denn?
> habe mir sagen lassen,(von mein Händler) das der Dartmoor Rahmen nur in Verbindung mit den Dartmoor Steuersatz zu 100% passt.
> alles andere wehre nicht so gut, da es da kleine Messungenauigkeiten gibt.......?
> jetzt wo ich mich hier mal rein gelesen habe, Farge ich mich ob das stimmt, oder ob der mich nur verarschen möchte.....



Einen Tacken weiter oben hier im Thread findest Du zwei Beispiele für andere Steuersätze, nebst Fotos...


----------



## mikefize (13. August 2014)

Hat jemand von euch verlässliche Infos bezüglich des 26er Primals? Gerade was den Federweg angeht, steht überall etwas anderes. Bei Ironworkx steht maximal 130mm, Dartmoor gibt Geo mit 140 an, in der Tabelle dann aber 120-160mm und die polnische Seite spricht von 150mm. Was stimmt denn jetzt?


----------



## IRONworkX (13. August 2014)

mikefize schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch verlässliche Infos bezüglich des 26er Primals? Gerade was den Federweg angeht, steht überall etwas anderes. Bei Ironworkx steht maximal 130mm, Dartmoor gibt Geo mit 140 an, in der Tabelle dann aber 120-160mm und die polnische Seite spricht von 150mm. Was stimmt denn jetzt?



Es gilt immer, was aktuell bei Dartmoor steht (120-160mm), natürlich jetzt auch bei mir ;-) Die haben in der Saison noch einiges gegenüber der ersten Händlerbekanntgabe geändert. Im Prinzip ist das Primal das neue Hornet. Günstig und gut!


----------



## mikefize (13. August 2014)

@IRONworkX:
Super, vielen Dank!  Ihr habt nur noch Restposten da vom Primal oder?


----------



## Mihatsch (13. August 2014)

IRONworkX schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist das Primal das neue Hornet. Günstig und gut!



Wieso das?  oder besser gesagt wie meinst du das?  Sind die nicht fast ident bis auf Hinterradaufnahme und  ISCG Aufnahme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (13. August 2014)

Das Primal hat einen etwas steileren LW und einen flacheren SW ... die Geo ist sehr ähnlich der des alten Hornets


----------



## Mihatsch (13. August 2014)

mikefize schrieb:


> Das Primal hat einen etwas steileren LW und einen flacheren SW ... die Geo ist sehr ähnlich der des alten Hornets


entsteht der nicht einfach dadurch dass das hornet mit einer 160er gabel und das primal mit einer 140er gabel gemessen wird?


----------



## mikefize (13. August 2014)

Nicht ganz denke ich. Ein Grad Unterschied ist beim LW so oder so vorhanden und der SW ist beim Hornet viel viel steiler. Das Primal ließe sich denke ich auch recht entspannt mit einer 120mm Gabel fahren ... beim Hornet haste da dann schon einen verdammt steilen SW


----------



## IRONworkX (13. August 2014)

mikefize schrieb:


> @IRONworkX:
> Super, vielen Dank!  Ihr habt nur noch Restposten da vom Primal oder?



Ja, wir machen jetzt erstmal das Lager leer. Dafür zu super Preisen. Mit Nachfolger meinte ich auch preistechnisch, da man günstigere Laufräder bekommen kann...wenn man will ;-)


----------



## Mihatsch (13. August 2014)

@IRONworkX Hast du heuer eins aufgebaut? Hast du Fotos?


----------



## Tomak (14. August 2014)

Habe gerade ein 2014er Primal mit 150 mm Forke und 26 Zoll aufgebaut. Fährt sich astrein !

Bilder folgen......

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## duc-mo (23. August 2014)

Wie siehts beim 2014er mit der Reifenfreiheit in 26" aus? Paßt da ein 2.4er auf breiter Felge rein?


----------



## bigben80 (23. August 2014)

ich Fahre den Maxxis Ardent 26" - 2,4 auf 25er maul, das ist kein Problem.


----------



## Thiel (23. August 2014)

Welcher Winkelsteuersatz passt ins Hornet ? Habe eine Tapered Gabel.


----------



## duc-mo (23. August 2014)

In meinem 12er hatte ich den hier mehr als 1° geht leider nicht...
Das 14er hat IS Lager, da gibts keine Winkelsteuersätze für...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (24. August 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Wie siehts beim 2014er mit der Reifenfreiheit in 26" aus? Paßt da ein 2.4er auf breiter Felge rein?



Ich habe einen Maxxis Hookworm 26x2.5 mit 61mm Karkassenbreite auf 23mm Maulweite. Es sind knapp 5mm Platz zu den Kettenstreben. Zum Tretlager ist noch reichlich Platz.


----------



## HinxundKunx (3. September 2014)

wer fährt das hornet ohne variostütze oder lässt zumindest das loch für die leitung ungenutzt? ich hab das gefühl, dass da auf dauer ne menge wasser und dreck reinkommt.
hat da jemand ne gute lösung parat? was aus gummi schnitzen wär jetzt mein ansatz. 
oder gibts da eventuell auch ne elegantere lösung zu kaufen?


----------



## duc-mo (3. September 2014)

Ich würde mir eher Gedanken machen ob das Wasser wieder raus kommen kann. Wasser kommt vor allem durch das Sitzrohr an der Sattelstütze in den Rahmen. In meinem 2012er Hornet hatte nach ein paar Tagen im Schlamm ungefähr ein Glas Wasser im Rahmen und das obwohl keine Flaschenhalterbohrungen oder die Öffnung für eine Variostütze vorhanden waren. Ohne Entwässerungsbohrung im Tretlagerbereich konnte das Wasser nicht raus. Wenn die Bohrung bei dir vorhanden ist, würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen. Wenn nicht, dann greif zum Bohrer!


----------



## HinxundKunx (3. September 2014)

ne ablaufbohrung am tretlager hab ich schon gesetzt. war direkt die erste amtshandlung. ich frage mich sowieso, warum dartmoor darauf verzichtet? sowas hat heutzutage selbst das billigste einsteiger hardtail.

ich werde mich mal nach solchen stopfen für innenverlegte züge mit liner umsehen, vielleicht gibts da ja was von anderen herstellern, das zufällig passt.
zum beispiel die kabeleingänge für die di2 sehen so aus, als könnten sie passen.


----------



## hasardeur (3. September 2014)

Mit Folie abkleben?


----------



## roundround (3. September 2014)

Welchen Durchmesser hat so eine Bohrung?


----------



## HinxundKunx (3. September 2014)

die tretlagerbohrung oder die für die variostütze?
am tretlager hab ich einfach nen 5mm bohrer genommen. alle rahmen, die ich bisher hatte, haben zwar nur 4mm, aber ich hatte gerade keinen anderen bohrer zur hand.
die für die stütze ist eher oval, vielleicht 10mm lang und 7mm breit.

an folie hab ich auch schon gedacht. werd ich mal ausprobieren.
3m steinschlagfolie ist wohl eher ungeeignet?


----------



## roundround (4. September 2014)

Entschuldige, die Tretlagerbohrung war gemeint.


----------



## NaitsirhC (10. September 2014)

Die neuen Modelle haben immernoch keine Abflussbohrung? Sorry, aber wie kann man sowas vergessen/weglassen? Spätestens wenn man so ein Bike wirklich mal ne Saison gefahren ist und danach beim Zerlegen nasse Finger bekommt, sollte es einem doch auffallen. Nachdem bei mir wahrscheinlich aufgrund des fehlenden Lochs eine Kurbel mit Innenlager dran glauben musste, ist jetzt auch eins drin, dazu Zughalter aufgefeilt für durchgehende Montage der Züge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeGa (14. September 2014)

Hi Hornet Fahrer,
Hab nen 2014er Hornet, bin aber beim Steuersatz ein wenig unsicher.
Hat umlaufend recht viel Luft, das Einpressen erfolgte per Schwerkraft 
Die Ausfräsungen sind ca. 4/10mm im Durchmesser größer und zentriert sich damit nur über den jeweiligen Konus.
Ist das bei euch auch so?
Gruß Mike


----------



## bigben80 (15. September 2014)

leider ja!!! 

Ich bin mir auch noch nicht ganz sicher, ob das alles mal so richtig ist. 
sehr vertrauensvoll ist das ganze nicht, meines Erachtens.
aber die Leute von Dartmoor, haben sich da bestimmt was bei gedacht, und wenn es nur dem Verschleiß des Rahmens dient.......


----------



## HinxundKunx (15. September 2014)

bei mir lief es genau so, wie wenn man das kugellager in einen normalen steuersatz mit schale drückt. keinerlei spiel spürbar, liess sich widerstandslos eindrücken.
ich hatte das allerdings schon mal bei einem zs steuersatz, dass die schale zu viel übermaß hatte, hat aber nie probleme gemacht. da traf allerdings auch stahl auf stahl.
in nem anderen forum hab ich mal was von einkleben gehört. was da aber genau benutzt wurde? 
vielleicht hat ja hier auch jemand erfahrung damit?


----------



## holgersen (15. September 2014)

Hat der Hornet nicht IS Standard für das Steuerrohr?


----------



## HinxundKunx (15. September 2014)

ja. hat doch niemand was gegenteiliges behauptet?


----------



## holgersen (15. September 2014)

Nein, das meine ich nicht. Es geht um das "Einpressen", das MikeGa angesprochen hat. IS Lager werden immer nur reingelegt und müssen nicht verpresst werden. Habe ich hier bei 2 anderen Rahmen auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HinxundKunx (15. September 2014)

da hast du recht, eingepresst wird nichts, einfach so reinfallen sollten sie aber auch nicht. ist aber nicht zu vermeiden, wenn wahllos lagersitze mit kugellagern kombiniert werden.


----------



## holgersen (15. September 2014)

Ja, hast recht, hab's korrigiert.


----------



## HinxundKunx (15. September 2014)

ich auch


----------



## holgersen (15. September 2014)

Ich denke, dass etwas Luft an der Seite nichts machen wird. Die Lager und die Rahmenschalen habe ja oben 45°/45° Fasen und unten 45°/36° (soweit ich mich erinnere, bitte um Korrektur wenn falsch). Durch den Zentrierkonus oben und die Kappe wird das ganze ja unter Zug in die richtige Position gebracht und kann dann nirgendwo mehr hin. Insofern würde ich mir keine Gedanken mehr machen.


----------



## MikeGa (15. September 2014)

Super, 
Dank euch. Ansonsten macht das Hornet echt Spaß.
War halt verunsichert speziell wenns auf dem Trail ruppig wurde 
Gruß Mike


----------



## duc-mo (15. September 2014)

holgersen schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass etwas Luft an der Seite nichts machen wird. Die Lager und die Rahmenschalen habe ja oben 45°/45° Fasen und unten 45°/36° (soweit ich mich erinnere, bitte um Korrektur wenn falsch). Durch den Zentrierkonus oben und die Kappe wird das ganze ja unter Zug in die richtige Position gebracht und kann dann nirgendwo mehr hin. Insofern würde ich mir keine Gedanken mehr machen.



Eine korrekte Passungs ist es trotzdem nicht und letztlich ist genau das der Grund warum IS Lager so selten zu finden sind...


----------



## holgersen (15. September 2014)

Ich finde eher bedenklich, dass Industrielager aus Stahl in Lagersitzen aus Aluminium rumschrabbeln (bei der Montage, nicht richtig fest usw.). Schlägt der Lagersitz aus (u. a. auch wegen der ungenauen Passung), ist der Rahmen erstmal hin. Bei meinen Carbonrahmen sind immerhin Stahlschalen eingeklebt. Aber da gibt es immer mal wieder Probleme an den Materialstössen (Kleber löst sich).


----------



## duc-mo (15. September 2014)

Alle Steuersatzschalen die ich bisher in den Händen hatte waren aus Alu, egal ob EC oder ZS... 
Das Problem ist die Passung, wie du schon sagst...


----------



## holgersen (15. September 2014)

Aber die Schalen lassen sich halt wechseln, egal ob aus Alu oder Stahl. Das Steuerrohr lässt sich nicht wechseln.


----------



## MikeGa (15. September 2014)

Gibt es keinen der schon ne Weile fährt und keine Probleme hat? Würde mich mehr beruhigen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick_Biessman (20. September 2014)

Mal ne Frage zur Oberrohrlänge. Die Tabelle hier gibt für den (2014?) Rahmen an, dass TT (= top tube?) 596mm beträgt. Daneben steht eTT. Soll das effective top tube heißen?? Ich meine... die Oberrohre sind doch gerade! Ich dachte, in dem Fall sind gemessene und effektive Oberrohrlänge identisch. Was hab ich da falsch verstanden?


----------



## arghlol (21. September 2014)

Ja, falsch verstanden ;-)
Auf der Zeichnung von Dartmoor kann man es eigentlich ganz gu erkennen:





eTT ist der horizontale Abstand zwischen der Mitte der Oberkante des Steuerrohrs und der Mitte einer Sattelstütze/Sattelrohr gemessen auf Höhe der Oberkante des Steuerrohrs.... Naja, ich denke zumindest das Bild macht es verständlich


----------



## Rick_Biessman (21. September 2014)

Super, danke


----------



## Jura-Striver (22. September 2014)

Servus,
ich überlege mir im Moment ob ich mir ein Hornet aufbaue.
Der Plan ist ein 2014er Rahmen 18" mit einer 150er Sektor Solo Air. Vorbau max 70mm und Lenker min 750mm.
Allerdings stell ich mir noch die Frage ob das Hornet noch Tourentauglich bleibt?
Ich bin 190cm groß und hab eine SL von 90cm.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand ca die gleiche Größe und kann mir weiterhelfen


----------



## MikeGa (22. September 2014)

Bin zwar 3cm kleiner, aber mit ner Lyrik und 1x10 unterwegs.
Was verstehst Du unter Touren?


----------



## hasardeur (22. September 2014)

Ich bin 1cm größer mit ähnlicher SL. Ein 18'' Hornet hat ohnehin ein sehr kurzes Sattelrohr. Du bräuchtest also eine sehr lange Stütze. Ein 18'' Hornet würde ich nur zum Faxenmachen nutzen, aber nicht für Touren, da man dann schon sehr weit über dem Hinterrad sitzt. Lange steile Rampen würde ich so nicht fahren wollen. Vielleicht schaust Du lieber nach einem älteren Rahmen in 20''. Ist aber nur meine Meinung.

Deine Definition von "Touren" würde ich auch gern wissen. Für ein reines Touren-Bike ist das Hornet mMn nichts. Die Vorteile liegen bei dem Rad woanders. Als Tourenhardtail würde ich, gerade mit 190cm, eher zu einem 29er raten. Das Hornet eignet sich prima, wenn das Erklimmen von Höhnemetern dazu dient, nette Traileinstieg zu erreichen und der Spass erst mit dem Vernichten derselben beginnt.


----------



## Jura-Striver (22. September 2014)

Da hab ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt. Ich dachte mehr so an die typische Feierabendrunde Die nötigen HM bergauf zum nächsten Trail um Spaß zu haben. Da will ich nur nicht jeden Berg schieben..

Ich hatte bereits vor Jahren einmal ein Hardtail mit mehr Federweg. Damals noch ein umgebautes Cube LTD. 
Nun will ich die Sache allerdings vernünftig angehen und auch einen geeigneten Rahmen mit stimmigen Teilen aufbauen.

Für echte Touren (1000hm+ und 50km+ hab ich ja schon ein XC Hardtail bzw ein Enduro Fully). 

Ich denke ihr wisst in welche Richtung es gehen soll
...ich will doch nur spielen


----------



## CycloB (22. September 2014)

Hi, unsere Maße sind nahezu identisch. Ich selbst fahre ein 2013 Hornet in 18" (mit Sektor DPC 150, 50er Vorbau, 750er Lenker, KS Supernatural mit 150mm). 

Für Touren mit bergaborientierter Fahrweise ist das Teil perfekt, d.h. gemütlich hoch und spassig runter ist es super (darf auch gerne mal ein Trail bergauf dabei sein, nur wenns richtig steil wird, hast du mit dieser Konfiguration keinen Spass mehr!). 
Achtung: Definitiv dran denken, das du dir ne ausreichend lange Sattelstütze besorgst!!! Vor der KS hatte ich ne normale Stütze mit 450er Länge drin und viel Reserve war bei mir nicht mehr.

greetz


----------



## duc-mo (22. September 2014)

Ich verstehe nicht warum das Hornet nicht als Tourenbike dienen sollte. Ich selbst hatte ein 2012er mit deutlich flacherem Sitzwinkel und auch das ging mit ein paar Tricks perfekt den Berg hoch und das 2014er mit 73° SW ist doch geradezu ideal zum Klettern…

Mit 457mm ist das Sitzrohr tatsächlich nicht sonderlich lang, aber mit einer 420er Stütze kommt man auch bei einem 90cm Schritt hin. Ging mir zumindest so mit 89cm…

Dass das Hornet ein „kurzes“ Oberrohr haben soll, kann ich nicht bestätigen. 116cm Radstand und 43cm Reach bei einem aktuellen „L“ sind alles, aber nicht kurz! Insbesondere für ein HT…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaimewolf3060 (22. September 2014)

Ich fahre mit 1,78 ein 18" Rahmen aus 2012 mit 35 Vorbau und 780 Lenker. Das Ganze mit einer Sektor U-Turn Coil.
Passt so weit.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boa-P (23. September 2014)

Mal eine Frage an die Besitzer vom 2014 Hornet. Wie schaut die Reifenfreiheit mit 650B Bereifung aus, was passt da so an Breite rein?


----------



## ruedi1 (24. September 2014)

das würde mich auch interessieren!


----------



## Boa-P (24. September 2014)

@ruedi1 also ich hab mich mal bei pinkbike.com umgeschaut und doch tatsächlich 2 Aufbauten vom 2014 Hornet gefunden an dem auch 650b Laufräder dran sind.
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/11147835/
Maxxis Ardent 2,35 ist da hinten drin, als tubeless

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/11040176/
Conti x-king 2,4 ist da hinten drin.

Scheint also doch eine Menge hinten reinzupassen. Mir stelt sich jetzt die Frage:
Umso breiter die Felge umso weniger baut der Reifen in der Höhe?


----------



## ruedi1 (24. September 2014)

@Boa-P: danke, schaut schon mal super aus!


----------



## Rick_Biessman (25. September 2014)

Weiß man eigentlich schon, wie die Hornisse 2015 aussehen wird? Oder wann das rauskommt? Bei den News auf der Dartmoor-Seite hab ich nichts dazu gefunden, aber da es die letzten Jahre jeweils ein neues Modell gab, denk ich kaum, dass die einfach das 2014er Modell wiederholen, oder...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (25. September 2014)

Ich denke, es wird ausschließlich einen 29er Hornissenrahmen mit Tretlager +15 geben, damit man wahlweise 20", 24", 26", 27,5", 29" LR (hab sicher noch LR-Größen vergessen) reinhängen kann.
Ich könnte..., suche mir ein neues Hobby.
Hatte meinen 2012er in 14" verkauft und wollte mir dann doch wieder einen zulegen.
Bei 168cm Körperkleine und nicht zu unterdrückendem Spieltrieb ist mir der jetzige 16er einfach zu groß (Sitzrohrlänge, bzw. Überstandshöhe) 
Sch...?? Bikeindustrie. Vielen Danke!!!


----------



## roundround (25. September 2014)

Dann musst du einen anderen Hersteller wählen. 
Ist ja nicht die ganze Industrie böse


----------



## lucie (26. September 2014)

roundround schrieb:


> Dann musst du einen anderen Hersteller wählen.
> Ist ja nicht die ganze Industrie böse



Dann such mal einen Rahmen für 26" Räder in KLEIN (Sitzrohr ungefähr 35cm) 

Ach ja, und nicht in Stahl...


----------



## jumpman5 (26. September 2014)

lucie schrieb:


> Dann such mal einen Rahmen für 26" Räder in KLEIN (Sitzrohr ungefähr 35cm)
> 
> Ach ja, und nicht in Stahl...


Wie wär`s denn mit dem Hornet 4x? Sitzrohr ist laut Geotabelle 35,5cm.


----------



## lucie (26. September 2014)

jumpman5 schrieb:


> Wie wär`s denn mit dem Hornet 4x? Sitzrohr ist laut Geotabelle 35,5cm.



Der Rahmen soll ja auch noch tourentauglich bleiben, das war mit der 2011 Geo sehr gut möglich. Der 4x hat einen ziemlich flachen Sitzwinkel, wenn man eine eine +100mm Gabel einbaut und einen seeeeehr kurzen Hinterbau...


----------



## roundround (26. September 2014)

Mit 168 bist du doch nicht schockierend klein. 
Gibt es da echt nichts?


----------



## Jura-Striver (26. September 2014)

Ist von euch jemand mit dem Mavic Crossroc Laufradsatz unterwegs bzw hat Erfahrung damit?
Den gibts im Internet relativ günstig, hat allerdings nu eine 19er Maulweite.


----------



## duc-mo (26. September 2014)

Jura-Striver schrieb:


> Ist von euch jemand mit dem Mavic Crossroc Laufradsatz unterwegs bzw hat Erfahrung damit?
> Den gibts im Internet relativ günstig, hat allerdings nu eine 19er Maulweite.



Nicht auf dem Hornet sondern auf dem Fully. Ich fand die Räder eigentlich ganz gut, ich hatte in zwei Jahren keine Dellen, keinen Seitenschlag und keinen Höhenschlag. Dank Stahlfreilauf auch gut mit Deore Kassetten nutzbar und die Lager sind auch noch taufrisch. Ich hab die Laufräder jetzt im Rad meiner Freundin drin, weil ich was Breiteres wollte und ich denke da wird er noch eine ganze Weile bleiben...


----------



## Boa-P (26. September 2014)

Hallo,
ich werde mir demnächst auch ein Hornet 2014 aufbauen, für die HR Bremse muss ich auf PM umrüsten. Würde da gerne eine 180 Scheibe und die XT Bremsanlage verbauen. Kann mir einer sagen welcher Adapter sich da gut eignet? 

Dann noch Frage zum Steuersatz und Innenlager:
Kann man das Innenlager von Shimano guten Gewissens verbauen, oder wo legt der Vortei bei nem 80€ Hope Innenlager http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...ech-II-Innenlager-LX-XT-SLX-Hone-SM-BB70.html

Beim Steuersatz bin ich nen bisschen überfordert. Sollte man am besten den original von Dartmor nehmen oder einen von CaneCreek bspw.?

danke


----------



## Keks_nascher (26. September 2014)

Der Hornet Rahmen hat ja IS2000 Aufnahme, der XT Bremssattel hat Postmount. Du willst 180er Scheibe, also:

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-adapter-hr-auf-180mm-sm-ma-r180p-s-26793/wg_id-284


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boa-P (26. September 2014)

dank dir, bei den ganzen Versionen durchzusehen ist ab und an nicht ganz leicht

So langsam nähert sich der Zeitpunkt der Bestellung 
Freu mich schon wenn der Rahmen da ist, dann gehts erstmal zum Lackierer


----------



## Keks_nascher (26. September 2014)

Wo ich grad nochmal reinschaue. Die Shimano Lager kannst du problemlos nehmen. Kann da jetzt nichts zu den Hope Lagern sagen, werden aber wohl hochwertiger/besser gedichtet sein etc. Mir wären die 80 Euro dafür aber zu teuer, da tausch ich das Innenlager lieber viermal.

Erwähnenswert wäre jedoch: Bei den Shimpanso Innenlager lieber das von dir verlinkte SLX/XT, oder auch XTR nehmen. Die unterscheiden sich nicht sonderlich. Lediglich das Deore Innenlager soll schlechter sein, hat zumindest bei mir nicht sonderlich lang gehalten.


----------



## Boa-P (26. September 2014)

Alles klar, werde ich beim Kauf beachten.


----------



## HinxundKunx (26. September 2014)

xtr innenlager würde ich nicht nehmen. dafür brauchts einen speziellen aufsatz für den schlüssel. vollkommener quark.
setz auf jeden fall direkt eine bohrung im tretlagerbereich, damit das wasser ablaufen kann. dann hält auch ein deore lager.


----------



## lucie (26. September 2014)

HinxundKunx schrieb:


> xtr innenlager würde ich nicht nehmen. dafür brauchts einen speziellen aufsatz für den schlüssel. vollkommener quark.
> setz auf jeden fall direkt eine bohrung im tretlagerbereich, damit das wasser ablaufen kann. dann hält auch ein deore lager.



?

Sofen in dem Rahmen kein Pressfit-Innenlager verbaut werden muß, braucht man für alle anderen geschraubten Innenlager, ob nun Deore, SLX, XT, XTR ein entsprechendes Werkzeug.


----------



## HinxundKunx (26. September 2014)

nö http://www.best-bike-parts.de/Werkz....html?MODsid=ffd1389980d00ffdd7ac01c3534897ff


----------



## duc-mo (26. September 2014)

HinxundKunx schrieb:


> nö http://www.best-bike-parts.de/Werkz....html?MODsid=ffd1389980d00ffdd7ac01c3534897ff



Was willst du uns damit sagen??? Einen speziellen Tretlager brauchst du bei jedem Lager, Ende!

Das Shimano Lager ist günstig und gut. Bevor ich mir für 80€ ein Innenlager ins Bike schraube, das nichts besser macht als ein intaktes Shimano, kaufe ich mir lieber 5stk. davon (für den gleichen Kurs) und tausche die Dinger einfach bei Bedarf... Meine Meinung.


----------



## HinxundKunx (26. September 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Was willst du uns damit sagen??? Einen speziellen Tretlager brauchst du bei jedem Lager, Ende!
> 
> Das Shimano Lager ist günstig und gut. Bevor ich mir für 80€ ein Innenlager ins Bike schraube, das nichts besser macht als ein intaktes Shimano, kaufe ich mir lieber 5stk. davon (für den gleichen Kurs) und tausche die Dinger einfach bei Bedarf... Meine Meinung.


wo ist das problem? hab doch selber eben das deore lager empfohlen.
falls du das mit aufsatz für den lagerschlüssel nicht raffst, guck dir die lager nochmal im vergleich an. das xtr hat einen kleineren durchmesser um gewicht zu sparen und braucht halt nen adapter, hält aber genau so lange und kostet das doppelte.
inwiefern unterscheidet sich deine aussage jetzt von meiner?


----------



## duc-mo (26. September 2014)

HinxundKunx schrieb:


> wo ist das problem? ...falls du das nicht raffst...



Zunächst mal, ruhig Blut!!! Kein Grund "persönlich" zu werden...

Ob ich mir einen Hollowtech II Schlüssel oder einen Hollowtech II Schlüssel* und *einen Adapter kaufe ist doch völlig wurscht. Die 3€ machen den Kohl doch nicht fett und einen speziellen Schlüssel nur fürs XTR Innenlager habe ich noch nicht gefunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HinxundKunx (26. September 2014)

ok, erstmal sorry für die wortwahl, war gar nicht so gemeint, wie es sich vielleicht liest.
mit dem adapter geb ich dir recht, es geht auch weniger um den preis (soweit ich weiß liegt der eh dem innenlager bei).
für mich siehts halt so aus, als ob man mit dem teil relativ schnell mal abrutscht. ein sinnloses zusätzliches werkzeug, wie so oft bei xtr.
ist halt so ein teil, dass man, wenn man's braucht, eh nicht findet und wenn dir unterwegs das lager verreckt, hat der nächste laden es bestimmt nicht da.



duc-mo schrieb:


> einen speziellen Schlüssel nur fürs XTR Innenlager habe ich noch nicht gefunden...


ich vermute, dass das alu der xtr lagerschalen noch mal weicher ist, als das der anderen. deshalb gibts nur den kunststoffaufsatz.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (26. September 2014)

@HinxundKunx
Dein Name ist Programm.....

@FraGe steller
Nimm das XTR. Es kostet 22€. Hält auch länger als andere. Deore war bei mir nach 3000km durch. Das XTR hat 5500km gehalten. Ich fahre bei jeden Wetter. Einfach gut Fetten beim einschrauben und einsetzen der Welle. Nach jeder Regenfahrt das Radl ohne Stütze auf Kopf Stellen damit Wasser abläuft.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## HinxundKunx (26. September 2014)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Nimm das XTR. Es kostet 22€. Hält auch länger als andere.



man merkt, du hast den absoluten plan 
das machst du jetzt woran fest? an deiner einmaligen, subjektiven erfahrung. wenn du das rad wenden musst, damit wasser ablaufen kann, dann ist mir klar, warum deine lager so schnell verrecken.


----------



## lucie (26. September 2014)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> @HinxundKunx
> Dein Name ist Programm.....
> 
> @FraGe steller
> ...




, kann ich nur bestätigen. 

HT II Innenlager habe ich bisher immer mit einem stinknormalen Innenlagerwerkzeug, das auch für Sram, Race Face, Hope... paßt, verbaut. 
@HinxundKunx: wo ist Dein Problem?

https://www.bike-components.de/de/C...r-Werkzeug-fuer-Shimano-Hollowtech-II-p28642/

Mit so etwas habe ich XTR (970) Innenlager verbaut sowie Truvativ, Sram...


----------



## hasardeur (26. September 2014)

lucie schrieb:


> Dann such mal einen Rahmen für 26" Räder in KLEIN (Sitzrohr ungefähr 35cm)
> 
> Ach ja, und nicht in Stahl...



Warum kein Stahl? Das ist ein durchaus vorteilhaftes Material für ein Hardtail. Es wird nur etwas teurer (z.B. Cotic BFe).


----------



## HinxundKunx (27. September 2014)

lucie schrieb:


> HT II Innenlager habe ich bisher immer bli bla blub


du bist wirklich schwer von begriff, oder? lies dir die beiträge durch, dann weißt du, wovon die rede ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (27. September 2014)

HinxundKunx schrieb:


> du bist wirklich schwer von begriff, oder? lies dir die beiträge durch, dann weißt du, wovon die rede ist.



Dein Ton ist ziemlich daneben, aber egal.

Bestellt man ein XTR Innenlager namens BB93 wird der Adapter für den Innenlagerschlüssel, den man zur Montage sowieso benötigt, mitgeliefert.

Auf weiteres bli, bla, blub Deinerseits wird gern verzichtet...


----------



## HinxundKunx (27. September 2014)

freut mich, dass es klick gemacht hat.


----------



## lucie (27. September 2014)

Da der Adapter aber sowieso mit dem XTR Innenlager mitgeliefert wird, ist es ja gerade deswegen schnuppe, welches Innenlager der Fragesteller schlußendlich verbaut. XTR-Lagerschale+Adapter+Innenlagerschlüssel oder Deore/XT-Lagerschale+Innenlagerschlüssel


Fällt Dir was auf?


----------



## HinxundKunx (27. September 2014)

lucie schrieb:


> Da der Adapter aber sowieso mit dem XTR Innenlager mitgeliefert wird, ist es ja gerade deswegen schnuppe, welches Innenlager der Fragesteller schlußendlich verbaut. XTR-Lagerschale+Adapter+Innenlagerschlüssel oder Deore/XT-Lagerschale+Innenlagerschlüssel
> 
> 
> Fällt Dir was auf?



fällt dir was auf? darauf habe ich doch selbst oben hingewiesen? 



HinxundKunx schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß liegt der eh dem innenlager bei



ändert nichts an der tatsache, dass xtr lager nicht länger halten als die anderen für die hälfte vom preis. wer gerne xtr lager fährt kann das ja tun (weil sie schwarz sind, weil sie leichter sind..). aber dass die dinger länger halten, ist einfach quatsch. die oben von jaimewolf360 angegebenen 5500 km hat bei mir bisher jedes deore lager überboten. man setzt halt ne tretlagerbohrung, wenn nicht schon vorhanden und gut ist.


----------



## hasardeur (27. September 2014)

Könnt ihr Euch auch woanders streiten?


----------



## Mihatsch (28. September 2014)

lucie schrieb:


> Ich denke, es wird ausschließlich einen 29er Hornissenrahmen mit Tretlager +15 geben, damit man wahlweise 20", 24", 26", 27,5", 29" LR (hab sicher noch LR-Größen vergessen) reinhängen kann.
> Ich könnte..., suche mir ein neues Hobby.
> Hatte meinen 2012er in 14" verkauft und wollte mir dann doch wieder einen zulegen.
> Bei 168cm Körperkleine und nicht zu unterdrückendem Spieltrieb ist mir der jetzige 16er einfach zu groß (Sitzrohrlänge, bzw. Überstandshöhe)
> Sch...?? Bikeindustrie. Vielen Danke!!!


Hast du schon mal bei Commecal geschaut meta AM HT meine schwester fährt das s mit 160cm http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=12501748


edit du willst ja 26" da gäbs ach was http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=12712848


----------



## Boa-P (29. September 2014)

Hallöchen,
hab jetzt mal meine Konfiguration zusammengestellt. Könnt Ihr da mal rüber schauen und mögliche Verbesserungen ausmachen. Erstmal wird der Aufbau mit 1x10 gemacht. vorne entweder das 36 KB von der Zee draufgelassen oder durch nen Hope 30 KB ersetzt. Hab aber erstmal keine Lust am Ritzel so rumzumachen  Gut fürs Training ist es auch 


*Rahmen: *Dartmoor Hornet Größe L/18 Zoll
*Gabel*: Pike RCT3 Solo Air 27,5 Zoll 650B Federgabel - schwarz
*Steuersatz oben*: CANE CREEK 40-Series Steuersatz integr. IS42 1 1/8 - oben
*Steuersatz unten*: CANE CREEK 40-Series Steuersatz unten integ. IS52 1.5 zu 1 1/8 schwarz
*Vorbau*: Spank Spike Race Stem Vorbau - Bearclaw Signature Edition - 35mm
*Lenker*: Spank Spike 777 FR Handlebar Lenker - Bearclaw Signature Edition - 30mm Rise
*Spacer Gabel*: ?
*LRS*: HOPE Hoops Laufradsatz ZTR Flow EX Pro 2 Evo 40T 27,5 Zoll | 10 x 135 mm QR | schwarz | Straight Pull | Freilauf Shimano
*Hope Umrüstkit*: für Pro 2 / Pro 2 EVO Naben	"Typ 10:- Kompatibilität: Pro 2 EVO- Rüstet um auf: Hinterrad Steckachse 12mm (12x135mm)- Ausgangsausführung: Hinterrad Schnellspanner (10x135mm) "
*Schlauch x 2*: SCHWALBE Nr. 21F Schlauch 27,5 Zoll Sclaverand
*Reifen x 2:* ?
*Tretlager*: SHIMANO SM-BB70 Hollowtech II Innenlager LX/XT/SLX/Hone
*Kurbel*: SHIMANO ZEE Kurbelgarnitur FC-M640 - 68/73 mm
*Pedale*: NUKEPROOF Proton Flat Pedale schwarz
*Kettenblatt*: HOPE Retainer Ring / Narrow Wide Kettenblatt
*Spacer Kurbel*: ?
*Kette*: SHIMANO Deore XT 10-fach Kette CN-HG9
*Kassette*: SHIMANO Kassette 10-fach - Deore XT - CS-M771-10 11 - 36 Zähne
*Schaltwerk *Trigger: SHIMANO Deore XT I-Spec Schalthebel SL-M780 - I-Spec B - 2/3x10 10 rechts
*Schaltwerk*: SHIMANO Deore XT Schaltwerk Shadow RD-M781 - schwarz
*Schaltzüge*: Schaltzugset PTFE SP41 linear schwarz - Y60098019
*Bashguard*: HOPE Bash Ring / Bashguard 32-34 Zähne | schwarz
*Scheibenbreme *VR: Shimano Bremsscheibe SM-RT86 6-Loch für XT
*Scheibenbremse *HR: Shimano Bremsscheibe SM-RT86 6-Loch für XT
*Bremsanlage*: Shimano XT v+h Set Scheibenbremse BR-M785
*Adapter IS *-> *Postmount*: Trickstuff Scheibenbremsadapter IS Gabel auf PM Bremse +40mm
*Sattelklemme*: Reverse - Long Live Sattelklemme - 34,9mm schwarz |
*Sattelstütze*: SIXPACK Menace Sattelstütze - 34,9 mm schwarz | eloxiert
Derzeit mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig sind die möglichen Spacer an der Gabel und Trettlager. Hat da einer vielleicht Tipps? Beim Schaltwerk bin ich mir auch nicht ganz sicher welche Ausfürhung da sinnvoll wäre. 
Für alle anderen Tipps bin ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Liry (29. September 2014)

Also afaik ist beim shifter n kabel und hülle dabei (war zumindest bei meinen 13er shimanos so) schaltwerk midcage und shadow+.
Spacer fuer kurbel/tretlager sind dabei, oder meinst du die fuers kettenblatt um die kettenlinie anzupassen? Ansonsten klingts doch echt vernuenftig  was kommen fuer reifen, oder hab ichs ueberlesen? 
Edith: spacer fuer gabel wuerde ich einfach mal mitbestellen und rumprobieren
UND Sattelstuetze brauchst du in 31.6 nicht 34,9


----------



## Boa-P (29. September 2014)

Reifen bin ich mir noch nicht sicher deswegen ist da noch nen Fragezeichen hinter. Das mit den Schaltwerk ist angepasst  Genau mit den Spacer für Tretlager meinte ich die für die Anpassung der Kettenlinie. Das mit der Sattelstütze hab ich auch gerade gesehen, ist geändert. Aber super das das alles anscheinend passt 
besten dank.


----------



## Liry (30. September 2014)

Der fuers tretlager is beim tretlager dabei und reifen: front auf jeden fall was gut griffiges ala conti baron oder magic marry oder auch der speci butcher oder maxxis dhf, wobei letzteren bei naesse das nachsehen haben. hinten funktioniert auch n leicht rollender gut ala maxxis dhr, hans dampf, speci purgatory,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (30. September 2014)

Ein 34er Bash ist für ein 36er KB zu klein. Bei 1-fach muss man das aber auch nicht unbedingt haben, weil immer die Kette auf dem KB aufliegt.
Ich persönlich möchte nicht mehr ohne Teleskopstütze fahren. Durch den Gebrauchtmarkt sind die ziemlich erschwinglich geworden.
Schaltwerk: Immer Shadow+ oder Type2. Gerade bei 1x10.
Eine obere KeFü ist auch bei 1x10 mit Narrow-Wide-KB durchaus sinnvoll.
Ansonsten ein eher nobler Aufbau für ein Hornet. 

Reifen: Probier aus, was passt. Da du nicht tubless fahren willst, kannst Du öfter wechseln. Ich habe bestimmt ein Dutzend Reifen, zwischen denen ich wechseln kann. Eben für jedes Wetter und Einsatzzweck was dabei.


----------



## HinxundKunx (30. September 2014)

Boa-P schrieb:


> *Kurbel*: SHIMANO ZEE Kurbelgarnitur FC-M640 - 68/73 mm
> *Pedale*: NUKEPROOF Proton Flat Pedale schwarz


statt der zee würde ich ne xt kurbel nehmen, die ist steifer wegen den hohlen kurbelarmen. slx hat das auch, gibts aber nicht in schwarz.
das geld könnte man zb an den pedalen sparen, und stattdessen electrons nehmen.


----------



## hasardeur (30. September 2014)

Oder alternativ die normale Deore nehmen und Geld sparen.

Die SLX-Kurbel hat nur keine komplett schwarzen Kurbelarme. Die Flächen, die sich ohnehin runterrubbeln, sind eben schon alu-natur. Optisch finde ich SLX sogar schöner als XT.


----------



## HinxundKunx (30. September 2014)

mit dem runterrubbeln hast du wohl recht, die slx hat aber auch noch einen silbernen spider.


----------



## hasardeur (30. September 2014)

soll ja eh ein Bash drauf


----------



## Boa-P (30. September 2014)

Schon mal besten Dank für die vielen Tipps, werde heute Abend mal die Liste von oben mit euren Tipps anpassen.
Zu der Kurbel noch ein paar Fragen.
Ich möchte ja 1x10 mit dem Hornet fahren. Bei der Zee Kurbel würde ich nen NW KB 30 von Hope montieren. Wenn ich jetzt die XT Kurbel nehmen würde, bspw. diese hier http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...FC-M785-Kurbel-2x10-inkl-BB-2012-schwarz.html dann würde ich mir ja schon mal das Lager extra sparen. Kann ich da dann einfach das große KB abmontieren, nen Bashguard raufmachen und gut ist? Dann würde ich mir ja auch das NW KB von Hope sparen können.
Nur dann müsste wahrscheinlich noch nen obere und untere KeFü her.

Ich steh bei dem ganzen 1x10 Zeug echt häufig auf dem Schlauch. 
Ich will derzeit ungern hinten am Ritzel was ändern, wie könnte eine möglichst günstige Alternative für die Kurbel aussehen?

besten Dank.


----------



## HinxundKunx (30. September 2014)

wenn, dann musst du ne 780er xt, also eine 3ach kurbel nehmen. da hast du dann auf dem mittleren kb die gleiche kettenlinie wie bei der zee und könntest auch einen bash montieren. braucht man bei 1fach aber nicht unbedingt.
das schalt-kettenblatt würde ich nicht weiter benutzen, sondern lieber ein nw oder ein normales für 1fach und minimum ne obere führung. auch nw nutzt sich mit der zeit ab.

günstigste alternative wäre ne deore kurbel und direkt die kettenblätter als satz verkaufen, die sind teuer genug.

ach ja, ohne bash brauchst du entweder kürzere kettenblattschrauben und hülsen oder du musst mit u-scheiben ausgleichen oder die schrauben kürzen.


----------



## hasardeur (30. September 2014)

Bei NW-KB kommen gewöhnlich passende Schrauben mit.

Bei 1x10 mit 11-36er Kassette würde ich immer zum 28er KB raten. Ich kenne auch Leute, die fahren ein 34er KB, die sind aber die absolute Ausnahme.
Ich selbst fahre 28er KB mit 12-40 Kassette. Das hat bisher überall gepasst - Mittelgebirge und Alpen.


----------



## Martina H. (30. September 2014)

... muss es denn eine Shimano Kurbel sein? Wenn Du eine SRAM Kurbel ( ab x9) nimmst bist Du durch die Spider sehr variabel, was die Kettenblattgrösse angeht und die Kettenlinie stimmt auch.



Martina H. schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 325421


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boa-P (30. September 2014)

@Martina H. nicht unbedingt. Wenn es dadurch einfacher wird und mit der 10 fach Kassette (11-36) von Shimano kompatibel ist, warum nicht. Kannst du was empfehlen? Welche KB Größe ist das auf dem verlinktem Foto?


----------



## Martina H. (30. September 2014)

Ich fahre auf der Hornisse 30/40 - kann aber auch auf 28 Zähne "abrüsten" bzw. entsprechend grössere Kettenblätter montieren (76er Lochkreis, xx1Spider).

... und ja, geht auch mit Shimano Kassette - ist montiert, nur kann man das auf dem Foto nicht erkennen .

Rest ist von SRAM:

X9 Type2 Schaltwerk, mittellang
XX Shifter
X1 SRAM Kurbel mit XX1 Spider und 30er Kettenblatt
und eben die Shimano Kassette mit Hope 40 Zähne (15er und 17er Ritzel raus, 16er rein) mit Shimano Kette

funktioniert hervorragend


----------



## Boa-P (30. September 2014)

@Martina H.
puh ist mir so ein wenig zu teuer, aber trotzdem Danke 

@hasardeur
welche Kurbel hast du? Nach allem was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe würde ich mir folgendes vorstellen. Vielleicht schon mal vorweg, es ist der erste Versuch mit 1x10 und mit der Variante wäre eine "Rückrüstung" auf 2x10 möglich.

Deore XT M785 Kurbel in der Abstufung 40|28, von diesem wird das große KB abgeschraubt und stattdessen ein Bashguard montiert, und zwar der Hope Bash Ring 32-34 Zähne. Somit hätte ich ne 11-36 mit nen 28 KB 1x10 Schaltung. Zu Letzt würde ich dann noch ne Kettenführung von Yakuza DH/FR montieren.
Wenn es nicht passen sollte geht immer noch ne Aufrüstung auf 2x10. 

Wäre das so möglich?


----------



## Martina H. (30. September 2014)

... alles Sachen aus dem Bikemarkt, von daher nicht so teuer wie es die Teile vermuten lassen - hab' ja auch keinen Dukatenscheisser zu Hause 

Bash und Yakuza - das dürfte nicht gehen (denke ich - korrigiert  mich, wenn falsch)

Und bei dem ganzen Bash und Kettenführungszeug musst Du genau auf die Kettenblattgrösse achten.

Bspw. 28er Kettenblatt und Kettenführung für 32 Zähne - no way - steht einfach zu weit weg...

MRP micro geht, die ist für 28 Zähne, geht aber  nicht mit Bash - brauchst Du auch  nicht, die hat einen Taco...


----------



## Boa-P (30. September 2014)

hehehe alles klar, na dann schau ich mal. Nur das was ich noch nicht erwähnt habe. 
Der oben genannte Aufbau muss bzw darf ich zweimal machen, da meine Frau auch nen schickes Hornet haben möchte.


----------



## hasardeur (30. September 2014)

SRAM-Kurbel mit spiderless KB. Nichts, was mit Shimano funzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (30. September 2014)

??????


----------



## hasardeur (30. September 2014)

Ich wurde gefragt und habe geantwortet...


----------



## Martina H. (1. Oktober 2014)

... ah so, habe dass auf meinen Post bezogen, sorry.

SRAM Kurbel funktioniert aber mit Shimano - bin ich vorher so gefahren, hat einwandfrei funktioniert. Ich hbe dann nur auf SRAM gewechselt, weil ich das "knackige" Schaltgefühl schöner finde


----------



## Boa-P (1. Oktober 2014)

Also SRAM variante ist mir für einen ersten Test ein wenig zu teuer. Würde denn die Variante aus dem post#489 funktionieren? Sollte ich die beiden KB verkaufen von der kurbel und  en NW KB ranmachen?


----------



## hasardeur (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich meinte, dass spiderless nicht mit Shimano funzt. Das geht nur mit Kurbeln, die einen demontierbaren Spider haben. Sorry für die Verwirrung.


----------



## Boa-P (1. Oktober 2014)

Mal ne andere Frage, meine Frau ist ca. 1,78m bei 85cm schrittweite. Ich würde ihr ne L raten?!


----------



## Thiel (1. Oktober 2014)

Jein... Hab selbe große und ca. 3 cm weniger innenbeinlänge. Wirds ein bike für mehr runter als wie hoch, braucht sie kein L. 
Ich muss meine 150mm kindshock ca 5 cm rausziehen, damit es reicht. Da ist aber auch noch mehr Spielraum.


----------



## Boa-P (1. Oktober 2014)

Eher für runter und gemächlich hoch, ca. 30km touren


----------



## Jura-Striver (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich steh momentan auch kurz vorm Aufbau. Allerdings bin ich mir bei den Laufrädern nicht sicher. 
Entweder die leichteren Mavic Crossroc mit 19er Maulweite (230€ inkl Reifen)
oder
Pancho Wheels mit Sun Inferno 27 und Jumping Flea Naben. (schwerer und breiter) (200€)

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja dazu was sagen...

Rahmen wird ein 18" mit 150er Sektor und 2x10 SLX Schaltung


----------



## CubeFan1998 (1. Oktober 2014)

Auf jeden Fall breiter als 19 mm. Dann lieber Mehrgewicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (1. Oktober 2014)

@Jura-Striver:
Mein Preistipp:
http://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/pacenti-switch-am-26-wheelset-clearance.htm

Superstar Switch Naben mit Pacenti DL31 Felgen (26mm Maulweite). Gewicht des LRS ist unter 2kg und für unter 200€ inkl. Versand gibts momentan definitiv nichts vergleichbares.


----------



## Diesti (1. Oktober 2014)

Boa-P schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage, meine Frau ist ca. 1,78m bei 85cm schrittweite. Ich würde ihr ne L raten?!


Hab genau die gleichen Werte und Fahre einen M Rahmen von 2014!
Komm gut damit zurecht und bin Froh keinen L genommen zu haben, obwohl ich auch Touren damit fahre 
Letzten Sonntag das erste mal ne schöne Runde mit 43km und 1600hm waren kein Problem, und am Trail mit einigen Spitzkehren und Steilstücken ist der Rahmen perfekt für mich, fahr auch noch ein Torque EX in M das ja auch recht kurz ist.

Einzig meine Kind shock 150mm ist bis auf die Makierung ausgezogen das es passt


----------



## Boa-P (2. Oktober 2014)

@Diesti vielen Dank. Haben uns jetzt auch für Sie für die M entschieden.

@Martina H. in dem Post #486 von dir ist so eine recht schlichte KeFü am Hornet dran. Ich habe bis jetzt mit einer von Yakuza geplant. Allerdings gefällt mir die schlichte Variante doch deutlich besser. Kann man diese KeFü auf dem Foto nach oben und unten monieren, also 2 mal,  und ist das nen selbstbau oder kann man die kaufen?

Dann noch ein Frage:
Der obere und untere Kettenstrebenschutz, ist das nen alter Fahrradschlauch?


----------



## Martina H. (2. Oktober 2014)

Die Führung ist eine Bionicon C-Guide - für mich reicht sie, als vollwertige Kettenführung gilt sie aber nicht.

Ob man sie auch oben montieren kann? Keine Ahnung  , sie hält ja im Prinzip nur über Kabelbinder , darauf verlassen würde ich mich nicht, wenn ich eine oben/unten/richtige Kettenführung haben wollte, würde ich auch eine Vollwertige kaufen. Allgemein heisst es, das man bei NW Kettenblätern keine Führung braucht, habe aber auch schon das Gegenteil gehört - viele mögen sich in richtig groben Geläuf nicht drauf verlassen und gehen lieber auf Nummer sicher  - was/wo  wollt ihr denn fahren?

Und ja, der Schutz ist einfach aus altem Schlauch gewickelt.


----------



## hasardeur (2. Oktober 2014)

Bei Narrow-Wide hilft eine obere Kettenführung. Mir fliegt in ruppigem Geläuf sonst oft die Kette runter. Eine C-Guide ist dazu jedoch ungeeignet.


----------



## thomas.h (3. Oktober 2014)

Nach erfolgloser und verwirrender Suche: Weiß jemand, wo man noch einen L Rahmen in raw herbekommt? Ich find nur schwarze und blaue...

Danke, Thomas

EDIT: Ah ok, im Bikemarkt gibt es 2 Anbieter...


----------



## Jura-Striver (3. Oktober 2014)

hab heute einen bei BMO bestellt 209€


----------



## Boa-P (6. Oktober 2014)

@Martina H. so derbe ist das Gelände was wir fahren derzeit nicht. Ich denke wir versuchen es erstmal ohne KeFü, aber dafür mit dem c-Guide. Ein NW KB wird erstmal mit angeschafft werden.
Aufbau wird dann um eine XT Kurbel gemacht bei dem die bestehenden KB abmontiert werden und dafür das NW KB rankommt. 
Wenn man später doch noch auf 11-40 hinten an der Kassette umrüsten möchte, wäre es jetzt schon sinnvoll das Schaltwerk mit dem längeren Käfig zu kaufen?


----------



## hasardeur (6. Oktober 2014)

Du brauchst ein Schaltwerk mit 29 Zähnen Kapazität bei 11-40 oder 31 Zähnen bei 11-42. Das schaffen auch Schaltwerke mit kurzem Käfig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (6. Oktober 2014)

Zu den Käfiglängen:

Die SRAM Schaltwerke haben kurze, mittlere und lange Käfige.

Shimano XT/SLX hat mittlere und lange, Zee/Saint kurze  und mittlere Käfige.

Wir haben ja 2 Hornissen, die schon einiges an Umrüstung hinter sich haben:

SRAM mit kurzem Käfig, einfach und 36er Kassette - hat einwandfrei funktioniert

Shimano mittlerer Käfig, einfach mit 36er Kassette und zweifach (22/32) - ebenso einwandfrei

Shimano mittlerer Käfig, einfach mit 40er Hope T-rex - dito

SRAM mittlerer Käfig, einfach mit 40er Hope T-rex -  

Das kurze SRAM war bei der 36er Kassette schon ziemlich knapp, auf dem Papier sollte es aber gehen - haben wir aber keine eigene Erfahrung...

Mit den mittleren Käfigen hast Du  mehr Möglichkeiten (was die Ritzelgrösse, bzw. ein- oder zweifach angeht), bist auf der sicheren Seite, wenn Du es Dir evtl. doch noch anders überlegen solltest und 2-fach eine Option für Dich bleiben soll.


----------



## Boa-P (6. Oktober 2014)

@hasardeur & @Martina H.
vielen Dank für die Antworten. Haben micch wieder ein Stück weiter gebracht. Schimano und mittlerer Käfig mit nem 40 Hope T-Rex hört sich echt gut an und ist auch nicht so teuer wie erwartet. 
Dann kann ich auch an die XT Kurbel nen 30er NW KB von Hope fahren. 

Rahmen, LRS und Gabeln sind schon bestellt, geht also demnächst los


----------



## Jura-Striver (10. Oktober 2014)

mikefize schrieb:


> @Jura-Striver:
> Mein Preistipp:
> http://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/pacenti-switch-am-26-wheelset-clearance.htm
> 
> Superstar Switch Naben mit Pacenti DL31 Felgen (26mm Maulweite). Gewicht des LRS ist unter 2kg und für unter 200€ inkl. Versand gibts momentan definitiv nichts vergleichbares.



Ich hab mir den Laufradsatz einfach mal bestellt (schwarz/silber). Hat soweit alles ganz gut geklappt und er ist gestern angekommen. 
Felge sieht sehr stabil aus und das Gewicht ist auch in ordnung. Ich hoffe das mich die Naben nicht enttäuschen.. 
Anfang nächster Woche werde ich mit dem Aufbau beginnen (fals bis dahin der Rahmen gekommen ist), dann kann ich mehr darüber Berichten.


----------



## PhilZett (16. Oktober 2014)

Wollte mir die Tage  sofern noch zu bekommen einen hornet Rahmen in 16 Zoll holen und meine Teile die am copperhead 3 von 2009 sind erstmal übernehmen und dann nach und nach aufrüsten. 

Jetzt habe ich auf einer Seite gelesen dass hinten eine starrachse verbaut ist. Heißt ich brauche noch einen neuen lrs oder kann man das umrüsten? Sind dann dooferweise wieder 300 Euro mehr die ich eig nicht eingeplant habe


----------



## Thiel (16. Oktober 2014)

Du musst beim Hersteller deiner Nabe schauen, ob eine Umrüstung möglich ist. Den Hornet Rahmen kann man nicht umrüsten - soweit ich weiß.


----------



## hasardeur (16. Oktober 2014)

Das Copperhead 3 hat doch XT-Naben. Oder? Dann gibt es keine Umrüstoption. Einen neuen LRS würde ich aber ohnehin empfehlen. Das Hornet darf bei artgerechter Haltung ruhig etwas breitere und stabilere Felgen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhilZett (16. Oktober 2014)

Sind deore naben mit drin. Lrs keine Ahnung hab die Aufkleber iwann mal abgerissen. 

Kann man in jedes lr neue naben einspeichen? Dann würde ich meinen Dealer um dir Ecke mal fragen was das kosten würde. Wiel nen kompletter neuer lrs sitzt aktuell nicht drin. :/

Andere Möglichkeit erst Rahmen zu kaufen, den Rest der passt anbringen und dann iwann später nen neues laufrad für hinten holen. Weil vorne bleibt es ja erstmal beim ssp


----------



## hasardeur (16. Oktober 2014)

Eine neue HR-Nabe mit halbwegs Qualität kostet auch 50€ aufwärts, das Einspeichen 20-50€, je nach Händler auch mehr. Dann bleiben noch immer die schwachbrüstigen Felgen. Für 100€ gibt es bestimmt mehr im Bikemarkt.

Wenn es jetzt nicht klappt, warte noch ein bisschen, bevor Du Geld zum Fenster rauswirfst.


----------



## limbokoenig (18. Oktober 2014)

Halloooo,

ich bin zur Zeit am überlegen mir ein neues Rad anzuschaffen.
Ich hab hier schon was dazu geschrieben und der Tenor war eigentlich "Kauf dir ein Fully".

Die Hornisse lässt mich aber nicht mehr so recht los.
Deshalb die Frage an euch: Kann man ohne Fully glücklich werden wenn man eine Hornisse hat?


----------



## Martina H. (19. Oktober 2014)

Jep 


(Hab auch ein Fully, das bleibt aber eigentlich immer öfter zu Hause  )


----------



## Mihatsch (19. Oktober 2014)

limbokoenig schrieb:


> Halloooo,
> 
> ich bin zur Zeit am überlegen mir ein neues Rad anzuschaffen.
> Ich hab hier schon was dazu geschrieben und der Tenor war eigentlich "Kauf dir ein Fully".
> ...


 
Definitiv  hab auch nicht geglaubt wie viel man mit dem Teil fahren kann!  Fast alles was ich früher mit dem Downhiller (200mm) geshuttlet bin fahr ich jetzt rauf und runter natürlich nicht ganz so schnell aber mit mindestens gleich viel spaß


----------



## Deleted 174584 (20. Oktober 2014)

So Freunde des gepflegten Trail Rockens,

da meine Finanzministerin grünes Licht für die Aktion "Freeride Hardtail Part 2" gegeben hat werde ich mir im Laufe der Woche mal den Rahmen ordern.

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage - Welchen Federweg verwenden? Dartmoor gibt den Rahmen ja bis 160 mm frei, BMO schreibt auf der Homepage "ideal mit 140 mm Federweg".

Welche Empfehlung bezüglich des Federwegs und der Gabel habt Ihr wenn es um den Aufbau einer wendigen Trailrakete geht?


----------



## hasardeur (20. Oktober 2014)

Wie groß bist Du? Willst Du in 27,5 ''oder 26'' aufbauen?

Beim kleinen Rahmen würde ich weniger Federweg empfehlen, bei großen Rädern auch. Ansonsten gilt: Federweg kann man nie genug haben. Ob das Rad Popp hat oder nicht, kann man mit SAG und Dämpfung bestimmen. Außerdem reden wir über ein Hardtail.


----------



## Deleted 174584 (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin 1,65 m klein, mit dem Radl soll Madame auch fahren können, Sie ist 1,60 m - schenkt sich also nix.
Rahmengröße wird 16" (müsste M sein) - Laufradgröße 26" oder ggf. 24" hinten / 26" vorne (aber da bin ich mir nicht wirklich sicher - Laufräder kommen eh ziemlich zum Schluss).


_Ansonsten gilt: Federweg kann man nie genug haben. Ob das Rad Popp hat oder nicht, kann man mit SAG und Dämpfung bestimmen. Außerdem reden wir über ein Hardtail._

Was verstehst Du unter Popp"? Dass wir über ein Hardtail reden ist klar . Federweg ist immer gut, soweit d'accord aber ich denke es gibt bei diesem Rahmen, wie bei anderen auch, ein gutes mittelmaß zwischen "Wendigkeit" und "Geradeauslauf" und genau auf das zielte meine Frage ab. Mit welchem Federweg fährt sich die Hornet auf Singletrails am besten?


----------



## hasardeur (20. Oktober 2014)

Dann wäre es gut gewesen, Deine Präferenz zu benennen. Die Länge der Gabel hat nur wenig mit der Wendikeit zu tun. Wichtiger ist da die Länge der Kettenstreben. Bei einem zu flachen Lenkwinkel droht das Vorderrad allerdings zum Abkippen und der erhöhte Vorbau kann dazu führen, dass man nicht mehr genug Druck aufs VR bekommt.

Mein Sohn (ca. 1,45m) fährt schon seit einem Jahr den kleinsten Hornet Rahmen mit 140 mm Marzocchi. die Kiste ist super wendig und agil, ohne nervös zu werden. Ich denke, das 150 mm auch noch super passen würden, aber er braucht aktuell weder mehr Federweg, noch mehr Steifigkeit. Auch für den Bikepark genügt dieser Aufbau. Wenn Du magst, kannst Du in mein Fotoalbum schauen, da sind ein paar aktuelle Fotos drin.

26/24 würde ich nicht aufbauen. Es gibt keine anständigen 24'' Reifen. Entweder billige Versionen, blödes Profil oder mit DH-Karkassen. Bei Eurer Größe würde ich dann eher zu 27,5/26 tendieren, oder rein 26'', wobei auch 27,5/27,5 eine Überlegung Wert wäre.


----------



## Milan0 (20. Oktober 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> ...
> Mein Sohn (ca. 1,45m) fährt schon seit einem Jahr den kleinsten Hornet Rahmen mit 140 mm Marzocchi.
> ...



Wobei das aber ein 14" ist, oder?
Aktuell ist der kleinste Hornet 16"


Bei 1.65 bzw 1.60 fände ich den 16" schon zu lang vom Oberrohr ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (20. Oktober 2014)

Da haben wir mal wieder das Problem 650B. Ich fahre ein Hornet 14" von 2012 bei Körpergröße 168mm.
Idealer geht's nicht. Es ist absolut tourentauglich, verspielt und damit auch in trickigem, verblocktem Gelände immer meine erste Wahl.
Überstandshöhe ist vielleicht nicht für jeden/jede Priorität, aber ich finde es schon ganz nett, dass ich bei der Geo des 14-Zöllers Dank des Sitzrohrs von gerade einmal 35cm auch den Sattel ordentlich absenken kann.
Der 16er des aktuellen Dartmoor Hornet wäre mir für meine Bedürfnisse zu groß und dann noch 650B!
Ich finde es einfach kurzsichtig, keinen Rahmen mehr für wirklich kleine Leute anzubieten, zumal sie ihn ja schon im Programm hatten. Das gilt natürlich nicht nur für Dartmoor.

Würde daher für die Lady vielleicht noch einmal hier vorbeischauen:

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FROO456E2/on-one-456-evo2-frame

http://www.ragleybikes.com/piglet-orange#features-spec

Einziger Nachteil, sind aus Stahl und damit nicht ganz leicht.


----------



## hasardeur (20. Oktober 2014)

Stahl hat aber auch Vorteile, gerade für ein Hardtail und schwerer muss es nicht unbedingt sein, da dünnere Wandstärken möglich sind. Der Hornet-Rahmen ist ja auch nicht gerade leicht. Cotic hat mit dem Soul und dem BFe auch zwei nette Kandidaten, die aber nicht ganz so billig sind.

Ach und ja, mein Filou fährt den 14'' Rahmen. Gerade deshalb hatten wir das Hornet gekauft. Es gibt wirklich zu wenige kleine Rahmen. Auch Kinder fahren mit 26'' schneller und sicherer, als mit 24'', gerade wenn es technisch wird. Ist irgendwie so, wie bei uns Großen mit 29''.


----------



## Deleted 174584 (20. Oktober 2014)

So also, ich hab heut nach der Arbeit mal schnell die Zeit genutzt und die grobe Geometrie (also alle Längenmaße) mit denen meines Grossman FDT abgeglichen.

Die Hornisse ist in 16" mit dem Oberrohr tatsächlich 3,5 cm länger als mein Grossman; der Rest passt im großen und ganzen (gut Kettenstrebe ist auch ein Tick länger). Da ich vom Vorbau her nicht weiter zurück kann - außer ich montier den verkehrt rum  kommt die Hornet für meine Madame sicher etwas zu lang. 

Ich denke ich orientiere mich wirklich Richtung Ragley Piglet - Stahlrahmen find ich eh geil von dem her passts - und da das Radl sicher zu 60% von Madame genutzt werden soll bau ich mir später mal eine Hornet auf.


----------



## 6TiWon (22. Oktober 2014)

Bin 173 cm / denke so 78 cm SL: Welche Grösse würdet Ihr empfehlen. Hab gestern jetzt ein schwarzes in Large (18") bestellt. Jetzt bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher...Kurze Info wäre supi.  Danke schon mal.


----------



## lucie (22. Oktober 2014)

6TiWon schrieb:


> Bin 173 cm / denke so 78 cm SL: Welche Grösse würdet Ihr empfehlen. Hab gestern jetzt ein schwarzes in Large (18") bestellt. Jetzt bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher...Kurze Info wäre supi.  Danke schon mal.



Zu groß, würde den 16" Rahmen nehmen.


----------



## Milan0 (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin mit 175 und ~80er SL mit dem 16 Zoll sehr zufrieden gewesen. 
Denke auch das der 18" zu groß ist


----------



## lucie (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich fahre zwar ein 2011er, also einen 26-Zöller, in 14" bei 168cm Körpergröße und ca. 81cm SL.
Passt für meine Einsatzzwecke perfekt.
Hatte mein erstes Hornet vekauft wegen eines Neuzugangs (siehe Bikemarkt). Mit dem kam ich irgendwie nicht richtig zurecht.
Wollte wieder ein Hornet in 14 Zoll haben. Leider gibt es die neuen Modelle nur noch als 650B und in 16" und 18".
Der 16" kam für mich nicht in Frage, einfach zu "groß". Für reine Touren wäre er ok, aber ich bin ein Spielkind und mag es sehr wendig.
Hatte dann das Glück über den Bikemarkt wieder ein Hornet 2011 in 14" zu ergattern.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (23. Oktober 2014)

Ich fahre mit 1,78 ein 18 Zoll Rahmen. Ist etwas lang aber bei high Speed sehr sicher. Das ganze mit 35 Vorbau. Wo bei ich mal probehalber den 10er von MR testen will. Aber ich denke mit einer 150 Sektor wird das bergauf kippelig. Müsste man die Gabel auf 140 runterschrauben.  


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Boa-P (23. Oktober 2014)

Hier stand Mist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaimewolf3060 (23. Oktober 2014)

Verkehrter Fred ?????


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## 6TiWon (25. Oktober 2014)

1. war eigentlich jemand auf der eurobike14 und hat die neuen farben gesehen (bilder). sind jetzt auf der homepage online. wie kommt das schwarz (oaerl black) rüber?
http://dartmoor-bikes.com/hardware/frames/hornet

und 2. hatte dann donnerstag das hornet in schwarz noch umbestellt von 18" in 16" aber oh schei...
nix lieferbar über meinen freundlichen händler.
deshalb meine frage: warten auf die 15er modelle oder anderswo was schauen und kaufen?
gruss


----------



## hasardeur (25. Oktober 2014)

Frag mal Google. Im Internet gibt es wohl noch welche.


----------



## Schneeflocke (26. Oktober 2014)

Werde mir bald ein Hornet aufbauen und hätte eine Reifenfrage: passt der Onza Ibex in 2,4''? Fährt den jemand am Hornet? 2014er Rahmen in M, Felge wäre ZTR Flow Ex in 26''.
Würde halt gerne mal einen anderen Reifen wie den Hans Dampf ausprobieren (diese an/abgerissenen Stollen nerven).
Sorry, falls die Frage schon kam und ich es überlesen habe...


----------



## 6TiWon (27. Oktober 2014)

Aufbau mit 27.5". welche Felgen (Maulweite) / Reifen Kombi passt noch rel. problemlos in den Hinterbau.


----------



## limbokoenig (27. Oktober 2014)

Sorry dass die Frage schon wieder auftaucht aber ich hätte denoch gerne noch eine Meinung dazu:

16" oder 18"?
Ich bin ~178cm mit einer Schrittlänge von ~83cm.
Ich will damit kleine "Touren" fahren, also bis etwa 20/30km und dabei bergab mehr spass haben als mit meinem 29er.
Weniger Stolperbiken sondern eher Ballern, bisschen springen ....

Von den Maßen her könnte ich wohl beides fahren.
Ich tendiere ja eher zu 16". Könnte zwar vom Sattelauszug her knapp werden, sollte aber noch gehen.

Was meint Ihr dazu?

achja, ich würde gerne nen Vorbau, nicht länger als 50mm fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (27. Oktober 2014)

siehe doch mal auf die aktuelle dartmoor seite. die haben eine empfelung gegeben. ganz unten bei den neuen einzelheiten.
erst ab 180cm lt. tabelle. hab grade erst den rahmen getauscht. bin 173 cm und hatte einen in L bestellt.

gruss


----------



## Milan0 (27. Oktober 2014)

Brauchst dann eine 400er Stütze. Bei mir, ~81er SL, war die 375 zwar noch unterhalb des Oberrohrs, ist aber trotzdem dort gerissen...

Der SW ist ja beim 2014er Rahmen steiler als bei meinem 2012er von daher sollte es nicht so extrem werden.


----------



## Thiel (27. Oktober 2014)

Nimm bloß 16"
Habe ich auch beim 2014 und bin ca. 180 mit 82 cm Schrittlänge - eher kurze Beine.
Kleine Touren sind Null Problemo und meine Sattelstütze hat noch gut Platz. Die schaut auf keinen Fall weit übertrieben raus


----------



## limbokoenig (27. Oktober 2014)

danke euch!

Dann wirds 16".

Werd aber wohl noch auf den 2015er warten bevor ich bestelle. 
Naja.. warten muss ich sowieso.  Der 2014er ist im Moment eher schlecht zu bekommen in blau.


----------



## Jura-Striver (27. Oktober 2014)

ebay kleinanzeigen: blau 2014 16" neu 209€


----------



## MeisterShredder (28. Oktober 2014)

6TiWon schrieb:


> Aufbau mit 27.5". welche Felgen (Maulweite) / Reifen Kombi passt noch rel. problemlos in den Hinterbau.


 
Fahre 27,5er Spank Subrosa EVO 30mm Aussenbreite mit Maxxis High Roller 2 in 27,5 x 2,3 und der passt grade so rein.
Maxxis Ikon 27,5 x 2,35 passt auch gut rein.
Schwalbe Rock Razor oder Hans Dampf in 2,35 hab ich aufgegeben, könnten reinpassen wenn sie nicht so eiern würden.


----------



## 6TiWon (28. Oktober 2014)

dank. das wollt ich hören, ähmmm lesen.


----------



## Milan0 (28. Oktober 2014)

Ist schon ein Armutszeugnis für einen FR Rahmen, wenn 2,35 er Reifen nicht  passen. Vor allem weil schon lange bekannt... 
Ist meiner Meinung nach das einzigste Manko der Hornisse


----------



## locke_lancelot (29. Oktober 2014)

In wie weit verändert das eigentlich das Fahrgefühl bzw die Geometrie ob jetzt 26" oder 27,5"?
Und was ist besser, 26" mit breiten schlappen oder besser 27,5" aber dafür halt nich so breit?


----------



## limbokoenig (1. November 2014)

Jura-Striver schrieb:


> Ich hab mir den Laufradsatz einfach mal bestellt (schwarz/silber). Hat soweit alles ganz gut geklappt und er ist gestern angekommen.
> Felge sieht sehr stabil aus und das Gewicht ist auch in ordnung. Ich hoffe das mich die Naben nicht enttäuschen..
> Anfang nächster Woche werde ich mit dem Aufbau beginnen (fals bis dahin der Rahmen gekommen ist), dann kann ich mehr darüber Berichten.



hey, 

konntest du den laufradsatz schon testen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jura-Striver (1. November 2014)

Servus,
bis zwar noch nicht soo viel gefahren aber bis jetzt bin ich voll zufrieden. 
- Reifen sitzen gut in der Felge
- läuft leicht und vor allem rund
- ist schön breit
- Felge hat bisher alles ohne Dellen überstanden 

Ich werde hinten allerding auf einen anderen Reifen wechseln und zudem den Druck erhöhen, da ich schon Durchschläge hatte. (Nobby 2,25 -> Ardent 2,4) vorne fahr ich momentan den Minion in 2,5.

Versand war schnell und für umgerechnet 200€ das Geld auf jeden Fall wert.

Beim bestellen aufpassen, es gibt 2 verschiedene Felgen. Ich hab die 31er.

Gruß


----------



## limbokoenig (1. November 2014)

na das klingt doch gut. 
ich denke da werde ich auch zuschlagen.

Danke!


----------



## Mihatsch (2. November 2014)

Jura-Striver schrieb:


> Ich werde hinten allerding auf einen anderen Reifen wechseln und zudem den Druck erhöhen, da ich schon Durchschläge hatte. (Nobby 2,25 -> Ardent 2,4) vorne fahr ich momentan den Minion in 2,5.


Hallo Durchschläge sind auch mein großes Problem! Fahre  Specialized Roval Traverse AL Laufräder mit 21mm maulweite hinten mit einem Ardent 2.25. Wenn ich den Luftdruck so fahre wie ich gern würde hab ich andauernd snake bites wenn ich mehr Luftdruck fahre ists aus mit der Traktion und Dämpfung! gibts da Tips?


----------



## hasardeur (2. November 2014)

Anderen Reifen nehmen. Der 2.4er Ardent ist deutlich fetter, als der 2,25er. Alternativ hinten einen Reifen mit DH-Karkasse fahren, Da kann man richtig Druck zurück nehmen.


----------



## duc-mo (2. November 2014)

Mihatsch schrieb:


> Hallo Durchschläge sind auch mein großes Problem! Wenn ich den Luftdruck so fahre wie ich gern würde hab ich andauernd snake bites wenn ich mehr Luftdruck fahre ists aus mit der Traktion und Dämpfung! gibts da Tips?



Ich hab genau aus dem Grund am Hornet auf Tubeless gewechselt. Da kannst du mit niedrigem Druck fahren ohne Angst vor Snakebites... Bei meinem 2012er haben 2.4er Reifen nicht reingepaßt, also bin ich den schmächtigen Baron 2.3 gefahren. Der hat auch im Matsch schleiffrei durch den Hinterbau gepaßt. Ein zwei spürbare Durchschläge pro Tour waren normal aber die Felge hats klaglos mitgemacht...

Im Winter werde ich mir wohl wieder ein AM Hardtail aufbauen und da werde ich mit einem RR Schlauchreifen im Reifen experimentieren...


----------



## Mihatsch (3. November 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Anderen Reifen nehmen. Der 2.4er Ardent ist deutlich fetter, als der 2,25er. Alternativ hinten einen Reifen mit DH-Karkasse fahren, Da kann man richtig Druck zurück nehmen.



Passt leider nicht in den 12er rahmen. DH Karkasse will ich nicht fahren weils mir dann bergauf zu schwer wird.



duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich hab genau aus dem Grund am Hornet auf Tubeless gewechselt. Da kannst du mit niedrigem Druck fahren ohne Angst vor Snakebites... Bei meinem 2012er haben 2.4er Reifen nicht reingepaßt, also bin ich den schmächtigen Baron 2.3 gefahren. Der hat auch im Matsch schleiffrei durch den Hinterbau gepaßt. Ein zwei spürbare Durchschläge pro Tour waren normal aber die Felge hats klaglos mitgemacht...
> 
> Im Winter werde ich mir wohl wieder ein AM Hardtail aufbauen und da werde ich mit einem RR Schlauchreifen im Reifen experimentieren...



Ja hab schon gehört dass tubeless das ganze besser machen soll aber ich glaub dazu sind meine felgen zu ramponiert und wirklich Lust auf das Gepatze hab ich eig auch nicht, wird mir aber nichts anderes übrig bleiben..........


----------



## mikefize (3. November 2014)

@Mihatsch: Du kannst auch mal Latexschläuche versuchen. Sind deutlich durchschlagresistenter. Ist zumindest ein versuch wert denke ich...


----------



## wommas (4. November 2014)

Hallo Hornet-Fahrer,

ich verfolge dieses Thema hier, sowie den Bilderthreat, schön länger und bin nun seit nem halben Jahr am Teile-Schnäppchen zusammentragen für mein Hardtail-Projekt  Ich war mir immer unschlüssig obs nun das Hornet oder das NS Surge evo wird, weil ich unbedingt einen roten Rahmen wollte. Da das Hornet nun für 2015 in devil-red rauskommt, ist die Entscheidung nun aufs Hornet gefallen.
Ich hab schon direkt bei dartmoore angefragt, wann die neuen Farben erhältlich sein werden und es wurde der Januar 2015 genannt. Bei sportsnut habe ich auch angefragt und die meinten sogar Dezember 2014. hat einer von euch vielleicht schon nährer Infos? Ich werde das fertige Bike natürlich, dann auch hier präsentieren 

Zwei Fragen noch zum Aufbau:

Ich habe noch nie ein Tretlager in einen neuen Rahmen eingebaut, muss man beim Hornet was nachschneiden oder die ISCG Aufnahmen plan fräsen? Und einen integrierten Steuersatz hab ich auch noch nicht verbaut, muss ich da was beachten, oder einfach mit "Gewindestange und großen Beilagscheiben" einpressen?


----------



## mikefize (4. November 2014)

wommas schrieb:


> Zwei Fragen noch zum Aufbau:
> 
> Ich habe noch nie ein Tretlager in einen neuen Rahmen eingebaut, muss man beim Hornet was nachschneiden oder die ISCG Aufnahmen plan fräsen? Und einen integrierten Steuersatz hab ich auch noch nicht verbaut, muss ich da was beachten, oder einfach mit "Gewindestange und großen Beilagscheiben" einpressen?



Im Normalfall muss man bei einem Rahmen nicht großartig nacharbeiten. Beim Tretlager solltest du vor dem Einschrauben nur sicherstellen, dass die Gewinde sauber sind - dann ordentlich Fett rein und vorsichtig einschrauben. Die Richtung steht auf den Lagerschalen. ISCG Aufnahme musst du nur dann nacharbeiten, wenn du eine Hammerschmidt verbauen willst - ich denke nicht, dass das für dich in Frage kommt  Bei integrierten Steuersätzen entfällt das Einpressen, weil die Lagerschalen bereits fest im Rahmen verbaut sind. Du musst nur noch die Lager in den Rahmen drücken (geht von Hand...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locke_lancelot (4. November 2014)

gibts denn schon ein paar Detail Fotos von den 2015 Rahmen?


----------



## wommas (4. November 2014)

Super, danke für die Antworten 

Das hört sich ja sehr gut an, vor allem das mit dem Steuersatz 

Und nein, es kommt keine Hammerschmidt dran, sondern ich hab dafür ne hübsche Race Face Atlas daheim  ;-)


----------



## wommas (4. November 2014)

Auf der Dartmoore Seite sind 5 Fotos drauf, aber es sind glaub nur zwei neue Fotos. Einmal das Bild mit allen 5 Farbvarianten und das hier:


----------



## 6TiWon (4. November 2014)

samstag bei 26.bikes.com für 168 €uro bestellt. lt Radoslaw diese Woche 2014er lieferbar. Januar für die neuen wird dann bestimmt März werden.


----------



## limbokoenig (4. November 2014)

Ich bin ja immernoch am grübeln ob es blau oder schwarz wird...
Das blaue sähe bestimmt klasse aus wenn der Lack matt wäre. 

Schwarz mit bunten Anbauteilen ist auch gut. Allerdings sollten dann alle Anbauteile die gleiche Farbe haben was einen dann je nachdem schon wieder arg einschränkt..


----------



## 6TiWon (4. November 2014)

hab einen schwarzen geordert. rest (Nabe, KB, Lenker, Spacer, evtl bremsscheibe) wird dann in blau.
hab ein aktuelles Foto vom blauen im aufbau on meinem kumpel aufm Handy. ist glänzend, nix matt. kanns dir gerne per email schicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wommas (4. November 2014)

6TiWon schrieb:


> Januar für die neuen wird dann bestimmt März werden.


 
Ich hoffe doch dass das dieses mal schneller klappt! Ich habe mir fast den ganzen Threat hier durchgelesen und da gab es ja scheinbar erhebliche Lieferschwierigkeiten beim 2014er Rahmen! Aber was auch auffällt ist, dass der 2014er zum Vorgänger ja größere Änderungen bekommen hat (Steckachse, runde Rohre, Steuerrohr usw...) Dieses mal gibts ja "nur" neue Farben, von daher hoffe ich, dass sie das schneller hinbekommen


----------



## Mo09 (4. November 2014)

Hallo,

Ich wollte mir demnächst auch ein Dartmoor Hornet kaufen..  nur bin ich mir noch bei der Rahmengröße unsicher.
Ich bin jetzt ca. 1,89m groß und da würde die 18'' Variante doch ganz gut passen oder?
( Das Radl soll dann zum größten Teil zum Bergab fahren zum Einsatz kommen, aber auch für kleine Touren herhalten)

Danke schonmal für Antworten (;


----------



## Thiel (4. November 2014)

Ja, du brauchst 18"


----------



## limbokoenig (4. November 2014)

6TiWon schrieb:


> hab einen schwarzen geordert. rest (Nabe, KB, Lenker, Spacer, evtl bremsscheibe) wird dann in blau.
> hab ein aktuelles Foto vom blauen im aufbau on meinem kumpel aufm Handy. ist glänzend, nix matt. kanns dir gerne per email schicken.


 
wär toll wenn du mir das schicken könntest!


----------



## locke_lancelot (4. November 2014)

wommas schrieb:


> Auf der Dartmoore Seite sind 5 Fotos drauf, aber es sind glaub nur zwei neue Fotos. Einmal das Bild mit allen 5 Farbvarianten und das hier:




Von den Decals her, find ich den 14ner Rahmen aber irgendwie besser


----------



## Jura-Striver (4. November 2014)

auf dem Bild mit dem schwarzen und dem roten Rahmen ist die Sitzstrebe weiter nach vorne gerutscht und auch am Oberrohr verschweißt. 
Ist das 2015 neu oder hat das was mit der Rahmengröße zu tun??


----------



## Mo09 (4. November 2014)

Okay danke


----------



## limbokoenig (4. November 2014)

Jura-Striver schrieb:


> auf dem Bild mit dem schwarzen und dem roten Rahmen ist die Sitzstrebe weiter nach vorne gerutscht und auch am Oberrohr verschweißt.
> Ist das 2015 neu oder hat das was mit der Rahmengröße zu tun??



Vielleicht wird so mehr Platz für das Hinterrad geschaffen?

--------------------------


Wenn ich einen Hornet-Rahmen kaufe, ist da schon ein Schaltauge dabei oder geht das extra?


----------



## 6TiWon (5. November 2014)

sollte dran sein.


----------



## wommas (5. November 2014)

Jura-Striver schrieb:


> auf dem Bild mit dem schwarzen und dem roten Rahmen ist die Sitzstrebe weiter nach vorne gerutscht und auch am Oberrohr verschweißt.
> Ist das 2015 neu oder hat das was mit der Rahmengröße zu tun??


 
Ich hab irgendwie die Vermutung, dass das Bild mit dem schwarzen und roten Rahmen die 4x Variante zeigt, weil vielleicht noch kein normaler Hornet Rahmen in den neuen Farbe fürs Foto da war? (...weil die Sitzstrebe fast in einer Linie mit dem Oberrohr verläuft)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locke_lancelot (5. November 2014)

Das Bild mit dem schwarzen und roten Rahmen ist identisch mit dem des Two6Player Rahmen
http://dartmoor-bikes.com/hardware/frames/two6player


----------



## wommas (5. November 2014)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Das Bild mit dem schwarzen und roten Rahmen ist identisch mit dem des Two6Player Rahmen
> http://dartmoor-bikes.com/hardware/frames/two6player


 
Dann ist es wohl wirklich nur ein Farbbeispiel... schade :/


----------



## hasardeur (5. November 2014)

Mihatsch schrieb:


> Passt leider nicht in den 12er rahmen. DH Karkasse will ich nicht fahren weils mir dann bergauf zu schwer wird.
> 
> 
> 
> Ja hab schon gehört dass tubeless das ganze besser machen soll aber ich glaub dazu sind meine felgen zu ramponiert und wirklich Lust auf das Gepatze hab ich eig auch nicht, wird mir aber nichts anderes übrig bleiben..........




Wenn man ein Omelett will, muss man Eier zerschlagen. Du kannst natürlich auch den Reifendruck erhöhen.


----------



## wommas (7. November 2014)

Dartmoore hat jetzt die richtigen Bilder vom schwarzen und roten Hornet Rahmen auf ihrer Homepage


----------



## 6TiWon (7. November 2014)

Frage: beim Blink Steuersatz geht der gabelkonus nicht 100% bis auf die gabelkrone. es fehlen so 2-3 mm, damit er ganz aufliegt. gabel ist eine pike.1 1/8 tapered. hat unten ca.39,8 mm der ring innen hat nur 39,5 mm.
konus heiss machen und gabelschaft einfetten oder was geht da?


----------



## wommas (7. November 2014)

Also falls der Konus nicht geschlitzt ist, würde ich ihn "schlitzen", also mit einem dünnen Metallsägeblatt zerschneiden.
Dann hast auch bei der Demontage keinen Stress und viele Hersteller haben ja eh gewschlitze Konusse.


----------



## 6TiWon (7. November 2014)

step by step: Neuafbau eines 27.5" freeride HT. fully ist mir im moment etwas zu teuer. wollte deshalb mal neue laufradgrösse testen

konzept: *schwarz* mit *blauen* anbauteilen.
klar ist hope naben-satz in blau. was sonst noch farblich angepasst wird.
noch kein plan.
habt ihr noch vorschläge

zum neuen hornet: am sonntag abend bestellt bei 26bikes.com (we angebot zum "SUPERPREIS" und gestern abend mit GLS schon da: 




dann gleich ausgepackt und eingespannt:




danach die gabel in der hand und den gabelkonus aufgesteckt:




scheibenkleister wars. hab ich mir anders vorgestellt. habe dann versucht, mit dem steuersatz und der schon eigeschlagenen kralle den konus auf die gabelkrone zu schieben. hat sich leider die kralle nach oben rausgezogen.
heut mittag doch zum bikeladen und mit nen "schläger" den konus eingetrieben und noch eine neue kralle auch eingeschlagen: ruck zuck waren die sachen drauf:




dann hat es aber gepasst heute nachmittag: steuersatz eingelegt, gabel und vorläufigen vorbau eingebaut:




dann noch Innenlager, Kurbel, Pedale, Lenker, Sattelklemme (auch vorläufig), Sattel und Trigger verbaut:




Jetzt ist erst mal Feierabend und Pause im Aufbau: Muss auch mal sein zwischendurch...



Muss erst neue Teile besorgen: WTB frequency i25 felgen, blaue alunippel und speichen sind bestellt. blaue hope naben pro2 evo kommen als nächstes dran. dann gehts mit hilfe des händlers ans einspeichen
bremsen, schaltwerk
es soll auf jeden fall 1x10 OHNE diese verkackten Umwerfer werden. evtl. mit 42er blatt hinten und vorne 30er n/w kettenblatt.

soweit mal bis hier.punkt. 
wenn ihr wollt, wird dann in ca. 2 wochen weiter berichtet. wenn nicht gewünscht, wird alles nochmal gelöscht?!?


----------



## locke_lancelot (7. November 2014)

sehr schick


----------



## wommas (9. November 2014)

Geil
Ich kann's gar nicht erwarten bis ich meins montieren darf! Hab schon alles bis auf Steuersatz daheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boa-P (12. November 2014)

Bei mir gehts jetzt auch los. Hab den Spaß gleich 2 mal 
Lila ist eine M für die Frau. Der RAW ist eine L für mich. Gestern schon mal probe gesteckt: Ztr flow ex 27,5  mit High Roller 2 2,3. Passt wenn auch knapp.  Demnächst gitbs mehr Bilder.


----------



## wommas (12. November 2014)

Hast deiner Frau nen Auslass, für ne Reverb Stealth verpasst, geile Sache


----------



## Boa-P (12. November 2014)

Ist mir jetzt erst aufgefallen das das bei meinem Rahmen gar nicht vorhanden ist. Also nur soviel...ich hab das da nicht ein / angebaut 
Hatte ich überhaupt nicht auf dem Schirm. Ist aber definitiv nen Honret Rahmen gewesen.


----------



## duc-mo (12. November 2014)

Sieht so aus als wäre der Ausgang beim Silbernen auf der anderen Seite


----------



## HinxundKunx (12. November 2014)

hat eigentlich schon jemand den neuen hornet mit stealth stütze aufgebaut? wie verlegt man dann die leitung? am unterrohr sind ja keine führungen angebracht.


----------



## jumpman5 (12. November 2014)

Ich habe in meinem Hornet-Rahmen eine Stealth-Stütze drin. Die Leitung läuft bei mir auf dem Unterrohr in Richtung Steuerrohr, fixiert durch drei selbstklebende Leitungsclips. Da der Innendurchmesser der Clips aber ewas größer als der Leitungsaußendurchmesser war, klapperte die Leitung immer schön auf des Unterrohr. Ich hab mir jetzt mit `nem 3D-Drucker Einsätze für die Clips gedruckt, die die Leitung vernünftig fixieren. 
Wenn ich Zeit habe poste ich demnächst auch mal ein Foto von meiner Hornet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (12. November 2014)

Da merkt man es mal wieder... You get what you pay for!


----------



## hasardeur (12. November 2014)

Kannst statt der Clips auch Kabelbinder nehmen. Ist billiger und mit Sicherheit fest


----------



## wommas (12. November 2014)

Boa-P schrieb:


> Ist mir jetzt erst aufgefallen das das bei meinem Rahmen gar nicht vorhanden ist. Also nur soviel...ich hab das da nicht ein / angebaut
> Hatte ich überhaupt nicht auf dem Schirm. Ist aber definitiv nen Honret Rahmen gewesen.


 Ich hab jetzt mal den "Hornet Bilder Threat" durchstöbert und auf ein paar Bildern von 2014er Rahmen ist der Auslass auch zu sehen. War mir gar nicht bewusst, dass der vorhanden ist!


----------



## Boa-P (12. November 2014)

ich schau die Tage nochmal bei beiden Rahmen nach


----------



## HinxundKunx (12. November 2014)

kabelbinder oder klebeclips finde ich jetzt nicht die optimalste lösung, die klebeclips haben sich bei mir schon öfter gelöst und kabelbinder provoziert scheuerstellen am lack, der ja bei dartmoor bekanntlich nicht der beste ist.

ich werde dann wohl doch auf eine variostütze ohne stealth zurückgreifen, mit 1x10 hab ich ja am oberrohr einen platz frei für die leitung.
find's nur sinnlos, den rahmen auf innenverlegte leitung vorzubereiten und dann nicht zuende zu denken.


----------



## hasardeur (12. November 2014)

Ich meinte Kabelbinder in Verbindung mit den Klebe-Führungen. Das funzt schon. Mußt eben nur alles schön sauber und fettfrei machen, gern auch etwas anwärmen.


----------



## Boa-P (13. November 2014)

Hallöchen,
also der RAW Rahmen hat auch den Reverb Stealth Ausgang und zwar nach vorne weg, sieht man auf dem Bild schwer.

Mal eine Frage zur Montage beim Steuersatz. Müssen dir beim Hornet Rahmen eingepresst werden? Ich hab mir diese beiden Steuersätz für oben und unten gekauft:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...-Steuersatz-integr-IS42-1-1-8-oben-short.html
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...tz-unten-integ-IS52-1-5-zu-1-1-8-schwarz.html
Dazu wird dann eine Pike verbaut. 
Beim oberen Steuersatz habe ich das Gefühl das ich den einfach "einlegen" kann und gut ist. Beim unteren bin ich mir nicht sicher wie welches Teil wohin gehört. Also Steuersatz ist irgendwie das einzige am Fahrradzusammenbau wo ich immer wieder sehr unsicher bin, aufgrund der Masse an verschiedenen Möglichkeiten. 

Wollte damit heute Nachmittag zum Händler fahren damit der mir die Lager einpresst. Aber wenn das alles nur zum "Legen" ist dann kann ich mir das ja sparen. Oder sollte ich am besten mit Gabel / Vorbau / Spacer zum Händler fahren?


----------



## Thiel (13. November 2014)

Fallen rein.


----------



## Boa-P (13. November 2014)

Sprich einfach alle reinlegen und zusammen schrauben?
Beim oberen wie gesagt weiß ich welcher Reihenfolge und Richtung, nur bei dem unteren weiß ich es nicht genau, kannst du mir das vielleicht anhand der Bilder sagen?

Na das ist ja fein, dann muss ich nur Kralle einschlagen und Kabelschaft kürzen machen lassen 
Besten Dank für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## duc-mo (13. November 2014)

Fehlen beim 2014er eigentlich wieder die Blindnietenmuttern für den Flaschenhalter? Wenn nicht, würde ich da angeschraubte Führungen montieren.

Wenn keine Schraubpunkte vorhanden sind, würde ich einfach drei Löcher in den Rahmen bohren und Blindnieten einsetzen. Der Rahmen ist stabil genug und verkraftet die paar Bohrungen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boa-P (13. November 2014)

Geh ich richtig der Annahme, das das einzige was an der Gabel/Steuerrohr Montage eingepresst / aufgeschlagen / eingeschlagen werden muss, der Gabelkonus und die Kralle in der Gabel ist? 

Kann man so einen Gabelkonus leicht selber aufschlagen oder sollte man eher zum Fachhändler?


----------



## hasardeur (13. November 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Fehlen beim 2014er eigentlich wieder die Blindnietenmuttern für den Flaschenhalter? Wenn nicht, würde ich da angeschraubte Führungen montieren.
> 
> Wenn keine Schraubpunkte vorhanden sind, würde ich einfach drei Löcher in den Rahmen bohren und Blindnieten einsetzen. Der Rahmen ist stabil genug und verkraftet die paar Bohrungen...



Wobei man auch echt diese Klebeführungen verwenden kann. Habe ich am Bike meiner Holden und hält super, trotz starker Belastung. Ich meine übrigens diese hier: https://www.bike-components.de/de/BBB/HydroGuide-BCB-94-Kabelfuehrung-p17128/


----------



## 6TiWon (14. November 2014)

Boa-P schrieb:


> Kann man so einen Gabelkonus leicht selber aufschlagen oder sollte man eher zum Fachhändler?


ein passendes rohr brauchst du schon. das rohr sollte im dm grösser als der konus sein(keine kerben /kratzer). dann einfach gabelkonus bis an die krone einschlagen. war einfach und problemlos. dann mit Feingefühl die kralle in die gabel schlagen. steckt bei meiner pike(schaft 177 mm) so 15 mm tief drin. nachschlagen geht immer. gruss


----------



## duc-mo (14. November 2014)

Es gibt doch inzwischen genug Steuersätze mit geschlitzten Konus. Da braucht es gar kein Werkzeug...


----------



## Cruise (14. November 2014)

Und wenn doch passt bei 1 1/8" das rohr vom staubsauger ^^ unseres hat sogar kunststoffenden. Da gibts keine beschädigungen am konus! :-D

Gesendet von meinem Mobilbimmeldingens


----------



## Thiel (14. November 2014)

Oder den Konus an einer Stelle durchsägen.

Ich stelle meinen 2014 16" Rahmen in schwarz demnächst mit Fox Float 150mm CTD in den Bikemarkt. Hab festgestellt, das ich einfach zu wenig mit einem Hardtail fahre und der Fuhrpark zu groß wurde


----------



## wommas (14. November 2014)

Boa-P schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> also der RAW Rahmen hat auch den Reverb Stealth Ausgang und zwar nach vorne weg, sieht man auf dem Bild schwer.
> 
> Mal eine Frage zur Montage beim Steuersatz. Müssen dir beim Hornet Rahmen eingepresst werden? Ich hab mir diese beiden Steuersätz für oben und unten gekauft:
> ...


 
ACHTUNG! Die Pike gibts nur mit einem Tappered Schaft! Das heißt, dass du oben den richtigen hast und zwar den standartmäßigen 1 1/8", aber du hast unten einen Reduziersteuersatz erwischt! Deiner reduziert von 1.5" runter auf 1 1/8", aber die Pike hat unten ja 1.5"!
Soviel ich weiß unterscheidet sich beim unteren Cane Creek 40 Steuersatz nur der Gabelkonus zwischen 1.5" und 1 1/8". Den den du jetzt hast, würde ich brauchen, weil ich in mein Hornet eine Marzocchi Bomber mit durchgehendem 1 1/8" Schaft einbauen werde! Also falls ihn wieder loshaben willst, kannst dich bei mir melden


----------



## wommas (14. November 2014)

@Boa-P:

Du brauchst den hier:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...es-Steuersatz-unten-integr-IS52-1-5-Zoll.html


----------



## Boa-P (15. November 2014)

Hab den jetzt bestellt. Der andere Konus hat natürlich nicht gepasst. :/ aber hey man lernt nie aus. DDanke für eure Hilfe 
@wommas können wir gerne so machen, Rest klären wir am besten per PN.

Anbei noch ein Bild vom aktuellen Aufbau  es fehlt nur noch Schaltung und Kette.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diesti (15. November 2014)

@Boa-P der Rahmen in Raw sieht ja echt geil aus! Wie hast du den so hin bekommen?


----------



## Boa-P (15. November 2014)

Danke  hab die zu einer Firma hier in Berlin gebracht. Neuser GmbH. Mein Rahmen wurde einfach chemisch entlackt.  ist jetzt quasi blankes Alu. 
Der von meiner Frau wurde auch entlackt und dann lila gepulvert. Davon gibts dann auch bald Bilder


----------



## wommas (21. November 2014)

Bei 26bikes ist der 2015er Rahmen jetzt gelistet und soll leider erst ab Mitte Januar verfügbar sein 

http://26bikes.com/shop/parts/frames/enduro-all-mountain/prod/dartmoor-hornet-15

rowerowy meldet das gleiche "dostawa w połowie stycznia" = Lieferung Mitte Januar
http://rowerowy.com/sklep/czesci/ramy/enduro-all-mountain/prod/dartmoor-hornet-15


----------



## 6TiWon (21. November 2014)

ist ausser rot und pearl black doch nix anders.

frage: beim aufschrauben vom innelager hat`s heut mittag schon ordentlich gekratzt. habt ihr auch das problem mit dem gewinde. hab`s natürlich auch vorher mit der bürste nochmals gereinigt. war zwar sauber, aber doch irgendwie nicht sauber geschnitten.


----------



## 6TiWon (26. November 2014)

So, Problem des Innenlagers mittel el. Zahnbürste beseitigt. Lagerschalen gehen schön drauf.
Mittlerweile ist auchmein Aufbau weiter vorangeschritten: LRS in Arbeit. Es werden blaue Hope Pro2 Evo Naben (hoffentlich schon unterwegs...) aud den WTB i25 frequency Felgen und schwarzen Speichen mit Polyax Nippeln; auch in blau.

Wo es noch ein bisschen hängt, ist die Sache mit den Scheibenbremsen. Hab da ehrlich gesagt noch keinen richtigen Plan. Auf meinem Fully sind die 4 Kolben Code drauf. Sind mir für das Dartmoor aber ah bisserl überdeminsioniert. Die Hope gefallen mir richtig gut. Aber jenseits von gut und böse (Budget wollte ich doch nicht übertreiben). Hat wer en Vorschlag. Bin da noch völlig offen.
Wenn die Laufräder drrauf sind, gibts wieder ein paar Bilder.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (26. November 2014)

Wie wäre es mit SLX oder XT? Oder für mehr Reserven die zee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diesti (26. November 2014)

Hab an meinem Canyon Torque die Elixir Trail, und am Hornet seit 2 Monaten die neuen XT! Preislich ist die XT sehr interessant mit 150€, hat aber etwas weniger Bremsleistung dafür ist das Entlüften der Shimano ein Traum und die Hebel der XT gefallen mir mittlerweile besser als die Elixir.Einzig vom verstellbaren Druckpunkt bin ich etwas entäuscht, denn da spürt man fast keinen Unterschied. Mittlerweile bin ich am überlegen ob ich ans Canyon ne ZEE ranbaue


----------



## 6TiWon (27. November 2014)

die zee hatt ich so gar nicht aufm schirm. sehe ich mir mal näher an.


----------



## dragonjackson (28. November 2014)

Wer kommt bitte wirklich an die Grenzen der XT/SLX (baugleich! Unterschied nur die nicht funktionierende Druckpunktverstellung)
Wenn deine jetzige 4Kolben überdimensioniert ist, ist die Zee es ebenso... Nimm die SLX/XT, damit wirste glücklich (nachdem ich mit verschiedenen 2 & 4 Kolben Avid meine Versuche hatte, inkl. Entlüften etc.)


----------



## hasardeur (28. November 2014)

Ist eine Frage des Gewichts und der gefahrenen Strecken sowie des Fahrstils. Ich komme mit meiner XT auf Strecken mit stark wechselnden Tempi aber auch steilen technischen Strecken öfter an die Grenze, so dass die Scheiben glühen. Eine 4-Kolben-Bremse hilft da sicher. Allerdings bin ich als Kind auch in den Zaubertrank gefallen.


----------



## dragonjackson (28. November 2014)

Wenn die Scheiben glühen, bringen 4 Kolben an der Bremse wenig. Da musst du über Scheiben, bzw. die Fahrtechnik nachdenken?


----------



## wommas (28. November 2014)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Wenn die Scheiben glühen, bringen 4 Kolben an der Bremse wenig. Da musst du über Scheiben, bzw. die Fahrtechnik nachdenken?


 
Hat jetzt aber net so viel mit m Hornet zu tun ;-)

...aber meines zB bekommt ne SLX Bremse und dazu wie richtig bemerkt, ordentlich dimensionierte Scheiben in 203mm da ist meiner Meinung nach das Mehrgewicht im Scheibendurchmesser besser aufgehoben als am größeren Bremssattel!

Noch kurzer Bremsen-Off-Topic:
Die Bremssättel von SLX und XT sind gleich bis auf die Farben und Schriftzüge, genauso wie die Bremshebel von SLX, XT und ZEE. Diese unterscheiden sich in verschieden ausgeführten Griffweitenverstellungen, einer vorhandenen oder nicht vorhandenen Druckpunktverstellung (die wie gesagt nicht wirklich funktioniert) und unterschiedlich designten Deckeln der Ausgleichsbehältern. Die Sättel von ZEE und Saint wiederrum sind auch gleich und die Bremsgriffe von XTR und Saint sind auch die gleichen.


----------



## dragonjackson (28. November 2014)

wommas schrieb:


> ...aber meines zB bekommt ne SLX Bremse und dazu wie richtig bemerkt, ordentlich dimensionierte Scheiben in 203mm da ist meiner Meinung nach das Mehrgewicht im Scheibendurchmesser besser aufgehoben als am größeren Bremssattel!


Genau das habe ich ja oben gemeint. Da hilft die Bremse (fast)nichts, wenn die Scheibe glüht!
Denke mit 203v/180h ist man sehr gut unterwegs. Wer mehr braucht: Fahrkurs.
Sage ich nicht nur, weil er mir viel gebracht hat - auch fürs Bremsverhalten.

So, jetzt wieder zurück zum Topic - bin stiller Mitleser und mich juckt es ja sehr, ein spaßiges HT aufzubauen - gerade um an der Fahrtechnik noch zu üben! Also, her mit eueren Böcken


----------



## hasardeur (28. November 2014)

Ziemlich eindimensionale Betrachtungsweise...


----------



## ernmar (29. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht könnt mir helfen. Ich wollte heute mein hope rex 40t am Hornet 2014 installieren, allerdings bleibt meine Kette jetzt beim schalten zwischen Schaltwerk und Kassette stecken. Irgendwie stimmt der Abstand dort nicht. Habe aber extra schon die mitgelieferte 20 mm b-screw verbaut. Woran kann das noch liegen? Es hängt auch schon beim schalten 32 auf 36 Ritzel. Habe ein xt Schaltwerk m780 und Xt Kassette und habe das 17er Ritzel entfernt.
Hier nochmal zwei Bilder. Ich habe das Gefühl ich muss das schaltwerk horizontal nach hinten schieben aber das geht ja nicht. Mit der umschlingung bekomme ich es nicht geregelt. Kennt jemand das Problem?

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## ernmar (29. November 2014)

Gibt es jemand der ein 2014er hornet mit shimano schaltwerk und 40 bzw. 42 Ritzel fährt? Im anderen thread wurde gesagt es soll am schaltauge liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (30. November 2014)

Sorry, aber auf den Bildern kann man nix erkennen. Eine zu stramme Kette kann auch noch ein Problem sein.


----------



## ernmar (30. November 2014)

Auf den ersten beiden Bildern wollte ich zeigen, dass der Abstand zwischen Kassette und dem silbernen schaltwerkteil zu klein ist und kette sich verklemmt.  Hier nochmal ein Bild von der Seite. Meine Frage ist ja, ob jemand 1x10 am 2014er hornet fährt mit einem 40t Ritzel und ähnliche Probleme hatte.


----------



## Randon (30. November 2014)

Boa-P schrieb:


> Danke  hab die zu einer Firma hier in Berlin gebracht. Neuser GmbH. Mein Rahmen wurde einfach chemisch entlackt.  ist jetzt quasi blankes Alu.
> Der von meiner Frau wurde auch entlackt und dann lila gepulvert. Davon gibts dann auch bald Bilder



Hast du den Rahmen gewogen als du ihn vom entlacken bekommen hast? Teilweise macht Lack ja 150g aus. Ich frage, weil mir ein Aufbau mit eloxiertem Rahmen vorschwebt, und ein eloxierter Rahmen ja noch mal bisschen leichter als ein RAW Rahmen wird.


----------



## dragonjackson (30. November 2014)

ernmar schrieb:


> Auf den ersten beiden Bildern wollte ich zeigen, dass der Abstand zwischen Kassette und dem silbernen schaltwerkteil zu klein ist und kette sich verklemmt.  Hier nochmal ein Bild von der Seite. Meine Frage ist ja, ob jemand 1x10 am 2014er hornet fährt mit einem 40t Ritzel und ähnliche Probleme hatte.



http://int.oneupcomponents.com/collections/all-products/products/radr-cage
sieht so aus, als ob sowas helfen könnte. ist kein reines hornet problem. such mal hier nach dem 1x10 selbstbau thread.


----------



## hasardeur (30. November 2014)

Die Kettenumschlingung könntest Du auch noch reduzieren, zumindest gibt die Schraube noch einiges her.


----------



## ernmar (30. November 2014)

Ja weil es keine originale schraube ist. An der kettenumschlingung habe ich gespielt. Das wird nur noch schlimmer wenn ich die schraube weiter reindrehe. Habe es einen Punkt gefunden wo es nur ganz knapp hängen bleibt. Jetzt muss wohl die feile ran.


----------



## wommas (1. Dezember 2014)

ernmar schrieb:


> Ja weil es keine originale schraube ist. An der kettenumschlingung habe ich gespielt. Das wird nur noch schlimmer wenn ich die schraube weiter reindrehe. Habe es einen Punkt gefunden wo es nur ganz knapp hängen bleibt. Jetzt muss wohl die feile ran.


 
Ja, denke auch, dass du da etwas feilen musst


----------



## hasardeur (1. Dezember 2014)

Wobei das letzte Bild aussieht, als ob Du noch ein bis zwei Kettenglieder rausnehmen, damit die Kettenspannung erhöhen und somit den hinteren Käfig aus der "Schusslinie" nehmen könntest. Wäre zumindest einen Versuch wert, bevor man am Käfig herumfeilt.


----------



## Boa-P (5. Dezember 2014)

Randon schrieb:


> Hast du den Rahmen gewogen als du ihn vom entlacken bekommen hast? Teilweise macht Lack ja 150g aus. Ich frage, weil mir ein Aufbau mit eloxiertem Rahmen vorschwebt, und ein eloxierter Rahmen ja noch mal bisschen leichter als ein RAW Rahmen wird.


Hab ich leider nicht gemacht, die beiden Räder sind jetzt aufgebaut und wollen mal gewogen werden. Aber eine erste Testfahrt hat schon gezeigt, das Rad geht gut vorwärts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (5. Dezember 2014)

Mal eine andere Frage - hat jemand von euch die Einbaubreite hinten gemessen? Was passen da für Reifen rein.
Überlege evtl. ein Aufbau mit den sog. 26+ Reifen. Könnte mit einer 27,5" Gabel und hinten genug Spielraum funktionieren.
Und Dartmoore soll für 27,5" freigegeben sein.

Edith: ok, hab jetzt doch die Zeit gefunden, alle Seiten durchzublättern - ich sollte ein wenig auf den 2015er Rahmen warten & hoffen. Gibt es schon bekannte Geo-Unterschiede bei der Hornisse von 2014 auf 2015?


----------



## 6TiWon (5. Dezember 2014)

welche Geo unterschiede sollen das sein. gibbet doch nur zusätzliche andere Farben. in 2014 war da nix anderes.
http://dartmoor-bikes.com/sites/default/files/geometry-spec/Dartmoor_MTB_frames_geometry_18.pdf

hinten passt ein 2,3er Maxxis HR II in 27,5 schon rein.


----------



## ernmar (5. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe in meinem 2014er einen 2.4er Ardent in 26" auf Hope Enduro Felge und da ist nicht mehr viel Platz.


----------



## dragonjackson (5. Dezember 2014)

Axo... ja, dann ists halb so wild. Wenns nur die neuen Farben sind...
Wenn ich das so richtig rauslese, ist die Höhe weniger das Problem, eher die Breite?

Ok, da waren wir zeitgleich! 
Also ist damit das 26+ Projekt gestorben... eig fast schade...


----------



## Diesti (5. Dezember 2014)

Hab mir 26+ auch schon angeschaut nur befürcht ich leider auch dass das eng wird  auf meiner 26er Maulweite ist der 2,35 Hansdampf sehr eng so das es im Matsch schon schleift und der Lack an der Kettenstrebe ab ist. Der Minion DHR passt mir bis jetzt am besten rein.


----------



## dragonjackson (5. Dezember 2014)

Deswegen hatte ich gehofft, dass Dartmoore für das 2015er Jahr nachbessert.
Gerade bei dem Einsatzzweck vom Hornet sollten dickere Reifen eig. nicht die Begrenzung sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (6. Dezember 2014)

Ist leider eins der größten Mankos vom Hornet seit 2011 immer wieder bemängelt ...


----------



## spurty (14. Dezember 2014)

Tach Leute!
Wollte mir eigentlich nen Fully aufbauen und hab die Sachen auch schon im Keller liegen. Aber nu hab ich mich mal ein wenig mit dem Hornet beschäfftigt und ich denke das ich daran mehr Spaß hätte. Mein altes Fully stand zum Schluss auch nur noch herum, da ich fast nur noch mit dem Hardtail unterwegs war. Fahre schon nen All Mountain Hardtail (Cotic BFe -geiles Teil!  )
Mich würden nen paar Dinge zu dem Bike interessieren. Als allererstes mal die Rahmengröße. Bin 1,82 groß und hab ne Schrittlänge von 87cm. Bei allen anderen Bikes fahre ich nen M Rahmen was mir beim Hornet aber irgendwie recht klein vorkommt. Was meint ihr, irgendjemand vergleichbare Werte?
Und wie sieht es mit der Tourentauglichkeit des Bikes aus? Fahre öfter Tagestouren und für nen Alpencross muss das Teil auch mal gut sein. Es soll auf jeden Fall gut klettern. Beim BFe bekomme ich recht schnell Luft unters Vorderrad und dann fängt man an sich auf dem Bike arg zu verbiegen. Das wollte ich dann nicht so gerne und da der Sitzwinkel beim Hornet 1,5° mehr beträgt könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es leichter bergauf zu treten ist. Das die Möhre bergab gut geht, da gehe ich jetzt einfach mal von aus.


----------



## Diesti (14. Dezember 2014)

Hey! Also ich denke du könntest fast ein L nehmen, gerade wenn du viel Höhenmeter machen willst. Ich fahr bei einer Größe von 1,78 und 86cm Schrittlänge die Kindshock Supernatural mit 435mm länge komplett auf Auszug, bergauf geht es mit der absenkbaren Pike recht gut auch wenns mal Steiler wird. Fahr damit auch Touren mit bis zu 2000hm und 50km,mir gefällts recht gut da die Sitzposition ähnlich ist wie bei meinem Torque EX ist, und bergab ist der kurze Rahmen echt geil.


----------



## spurty (14. Dezember 2014)

Hey!
Danke für die Antwort! Welche Größe fährst du denn? M oder L?


----------



## Diesti (14. Dezember 2014)

Ich fahr den M sowohl beim Hornet wie auch beim Torque.


----------



## dragonjackson (14. Dezember 2014)

Interessant da ich auch zwischen den zwei Größen schwanke. Bin 182cm, bei 84cm Schrittlänge. Fahre das Canyon Nerve AL+ auch in M und finde es gut. 
Einsatzzweck ist so die mobile Allzwecksau (soll v.a. in meinem Außendienst immer im Auto sein, für die schnelle Runde) und zum üben der Fahrtechnik. Wenn ich den Reach vergleiche (Canyon 418) liegen M und L genau daneben...


----------



## Diesti (14. Dezember 2014)

Also das Torque EX  hat 407mm Reach und wie gesagt, kleiner dürfte das Hornet in M nichtmehr sein für mich, die Sattelstütze hab ich sogar etwas über die Markierung rausgezogen, kommt sicher auf persönliche vorlieben an aber ihr seit nochmal 5cm Größer als ich  am besten wär mal Probesitzen. Vielleicht startet ihr mal nen Aufruf in der Galerie und es findet sich wer in eurer Gegend zum probieren


----------



## Mihatsch (15. Dezember 2014)

Diesti schrieb:


> Also das Torque EX  hat 407mm Reach und wie gesagt, kleiner dürfte das Hornet in M nichtmehr sein für mich, die Sattelstütze hab ich sogar etwas über die Markierung rausgezogen, kommt sicher auf persönliche vorlieben an aber ihr seit nochmal 5cm Größer als ich  am besten wär mal Probesitzen. Vielleicht startet ihr mal nen Aufruf in der Galerie und es findet sich wer in eurer Gegend zum probieren


Wo bist du daheim? i hätt in Innsbruck ein 18" hornet zum probieren wenn du willst.


----------



## Diesti (15. Dezember 2014)

Du Danke! I hab ja schon mein Hornet  war an Dragonjackson gerichtet.


----------



## spurty (15. Dezember 2014)

Münster in NRW....... Ein klein wenig weit weg um mal eben vorbeizuschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (15. Dezember 2014)

Irgendwer in München und Umgebung?


----------



## xTr3Me (15. Dezember 2014)

Kann mir jemand eine Größe bei 179cm mit 86 SL empfehlen? 

Sonst fahre ich Fullys mit 430 mm Reach. Aktuell ein 601er in L mit 430 Reach. Hinten 30% SAG und vorne 20% SAG  bei 170er Gabel, dh durch die SAG-Differenz bin ich bei etwa 420 mm Reach wenn ich auf dem Bike sitze. Wenn ich das mit einem Hardtail/Hornet durchrechne müsste ich mit 20% SAG und 150er Gabel bei 415 mm Reach mit Größe M landen. Ist die grobe Überlegung so richtig? Oder wie kann man die benötigte Größe für ein HT von einem Fully besser ableiten?


----------



## dragonjackson (15. Dezember 2014)

Ohne ein Experte zu sein: der reach und stack gibt an wie man im und auf dem Rad sitzt. Da hat doch der SAG wenig mit zu tun. 
Sonst müsste man ja anfangen andere Rahmengrößen bei 120mm wie bei 170mm zu nehmen.


----------



## xTr3Me (15. Dezember 2014)

Muss man auch


----------



## 6TiWon (16. Dezember 2014)

Auf der Homepage von Dartmoor ist doch schon eine Grössenempfehlung angegeben. Die passt schon. Kumpel von mir hat bei 178 cm nen L rahmen (ist mir viel zu gross) und bei meinen 172cm(76 sl) hab ich den L gegen einen rahmen in m getauscht.


----------



## Milan0 (16. Dezember 2014)

175cm (81 sl) m gerade noch passend (2012er Rahmen)


----------



## dragonjackson (16. Dezember 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Muss man auch


Ok, da drauf würde ich jetzt nochmal gern eingehen. Ich verstehe es nicht wieso?
Reach - Abstand Tretlagermitte zu Steuerrohr oben.





Dazwischen ist doch nichts bewegliches, was die Geo verändert bei einem Fully/Hardtail?!
Gerade der Reach-Wert soll ja ein Bauart-unabhängiger Wert für die Sitzposition sein.


Beim Oberrohr-Wert kann ich mir das vorstellen - da man ggf. hinten mehr einsinkt. Dann kommt auch der SAG Wert ins Spiel:


----------



## xTr3Me (16. Dezember 2014)

Überlege es dir über "Extremwerte". Also geh zum Rad und hebe es am Lenker einfach mal 30 cm vom Boden. Schau dir dann den horizontalen Abstand von Tretlager und Steuerrohr an. Der Abstand wird kürzer. Der Abstand vom Sattel zum Tretlager wird größer. Du kannst dir auch die Geotabelle vom Liteville 301 anschauen. Dort ist z.B. zu sehen, das der Reach ein knappes Zentimeter geringer wird, wenn man eine 180er Gabel anstatt einer 160er einbaut. 

Dazu sollte man bedenken, dass der horizontale Abstand von Sattel und Tretlager größer wird und der Sattel somit weiter nach vorne geschoben werden muss, damit folgendes gilt: http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Sitzposition_radfahren.htm (Punkt 1.4).


----------



## dragonjackson (16. Dezember 2014)

Ahhhh, DAS macht Sinn! THX!
Geht wohl auch um die Einbauhöhe der Gabel.

Wobei sich hier wieder der Kreis für mich schließt: ich habe vor eine FOX Talas 32 mit 150mm zu verbauen, diese müsste mir ja ein paar mm mehr reach geben, als die in der Tabelle angegebenen - da Dartmoor von einer 160mm Gabel ausgeht... Aber auch nur wenn sie unterschiedliche Einbauhöhe haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locke_lancelot (16. Dezember 2014)

wo kann man denn den Rahmen am besten bestellen? Hab gerade mal auf die schnelle geguckt, bei bike24.de gibts ihn für 205,90€. Oder ist der Laden nix?


----------



## 6TiWon (17. Dezember 2014)

hab meinen bei 26bikes.com gekauft. we angebot für unter 170 euronen. abwicklung schnell, seriös und super.


----------



## 6TiWon (17. Dezember 2014)

doppelpost


----------



## locke_lancelot (17. Dezember 2014)

6TiWon schrieb:


> hab mneinen bei 26bikes.com gekauft. we angebot für unter 170 euronen. abwicklung schnell, seriös und super.



ja da hab ich schon geguckt, nur ist schwarz und 18" leider nicht verfügbar


----------



## dragonjackson (19. Dezember 2014)

So, der Groschen ist gefallen: es soll ein Hornet, Größe L, in red devil werden 
Habe eine Frage, bevor ich den falschen Steuersatz bestelle: habe ein FOX32 Talas mit durchgehenden 1 1/8" Durchmesser. 
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe:
- ich bestelle dennoch diesen Steuersatz, weil er zwei "Kronen" hat(also unten dann die passende einsetzen): http://26bikes.com/shop/parts/headsets/integrated-head-sets/prod/blink
- der Einbau des Steuersatzes wird ohne dieses "Gewinde-Press-Werkzeug" gemacht -sprich eingelegt ins Oberrohr, zack un fettisch?

Muss ich sonst was beachten? Dartmoor-typisches gleich dort bestellen? Empfehlungen, Tipps...
Ich freue mich schon auf das Projekt!


----------



## Cris23 (19. Dezember 2014)

Ja der Steuersatz passt für beides. Brauchst kein Werkzeug für den Einbau, der Steuersatz wird einfach ins Oberrohr gelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Randon (20. Dezember 2014)

Die Größenfrage stellt sich bei mir auch gerade. Ich schwanke mit 179cm/SL 82cm auch zwischen M oder L. Hab schon mit der Geometrie meines derzeitigen Kona Blast AM Hardtails verglichen. Das ist Größe 17 und gerade so noch passend, es könnte auch etwas länger sein. Laut Dartmoor sollte ich ja M nehmen, das kommt mir aber verdammt kurz vor. Mein Kona liegt von den Maßen zwischen den Hornet M und L, deshalb bin ich mir etwas unsicher. Tendenziell liebäugele ich mit der L und einem kürzeren Vorbau als ich jetzt (90mm) fahre. Generell will ich das Hornets für AM Touren aufbauen, also mit max. 150mm Gabel. Was denkt ihr, bzw. gibt es zufällig im Erzgebirge jemanden, wo ich mal Probe sitzen könnte. Anbei noch eine Grafik mit den Geowerten Kona/Dartmoor und ein Bild von mir auf dem kompakten Blast.


----------



## dragonjackson (20. Dezember 2014)

Nimm doch den L mit einem 50mm Vorbau - so werde ich es machen.


----------



## flow0923 (20. Dezember 2014)

Hat jemand vielleicht Interesse an einem Tausch? Will meinen M Rahmen (2014) gegen einen L tauschen.


----------



## Randon (22. Dezember 2014)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Nimm doch den L mit einem 50mm Vorbau - so werde ich es machen.



Kannst ja mal berichten, wie die L passt bei deinen Maßen, wenn du den Rahmen hast.


----------



## dragonjackson (25. Dezember 2014)

Randon schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal berichten, wie die L passt bei deinen Maßen, wenn du den Rahmen hast.


Das dauert bei mir noch ein wenig, bis das Ding fahrbereit steht...

Mal eine Frage: hat jemand mal genauere Bilder von der "petrol painted" Farbe? 
Sieht online sehr nach "used raw" aus... aber was daran petrol sein soll... oder meinen die damit jetzt alu mit benzin behandelt und "anoxidiert"?

Folgendes hat mich vom Rot ein wenig abgebracht: "red devil and pearl black which comes with mirror silver stickers." Heisst, am Oberrohr laut Bild ist es ein schwarzer Sticker und am Unterrohr soll es ein verspiegelter werden?! Das sähe ja beschissen aus...


----------



## TRAXXIANER (26. Dezember 2014)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Irgendwer in München und Umgebung?


Ich hätte ein 18" Hornet von 2012, da könnte man vllt was ausmachen wegen probieren, wohn allerdings bissl weiter draußen...
So ziemlich genau die Mitte zwischen München und Augsburg


----------



## dragonjackson (26. Dezember 2014)

Hört sich gut an! Falls du noch die Geometriedaten hast. Dann könnte man auch richtig vergleichen. Weiß nicht, ob sich da inzwischen was getan hat?!


----------



## TRAXXIANER (26. Dezember 2014)

Geometriedaten habe ich leider nicht mehr, kann nur sagen dass ich es mit 192cm immernoch recht lang finde^^


----------



## dragonjackson (26. Dezember 2014)

Ufffff.... Hahahaa... Danke für die Information. 
Ist aber auch dauernd ein schwanken zwischen den Größen. 
Ich suche nachher mal im Netz, evtl gibt's noch irgendwo die Daten. 
Aber testen würde ich es schon mal... Bin öfters bei puchheim in der Gegend


----------



## Randon (28. Dezember 2014)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an! Falls du noch die Geometriedaten hast. Dann könnte man auch richtig vergleichen. Weiß nicht, ob sich da inzwischen was getan hat?!



Ich hab mal bisschen in beiden Threads quergelesen, da hat sich scheinbar richtig viel getan mit dem Modellwechsel 2014. Allein der Sitzwinkel hat sich wohl von 67,5° auf 73° geändert. Und das wäre richtig viel.

Ich persönlich hab sogar schon überlegt, beide Rahmen (M + L) zu bestellen, mal kurz Gabel, Räder, Kurbel, Lenker, Sattelstütze und Sattel dran schrauben und den nicht passenden mit leichtem Verlust in den Bikemarkt zu stellen. 

Wenn natürlich in der Nähe jemand das Bike zum Probe sitzen hätte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Randon (28. Dezember 2014)

Habe mal was im Netz zu den 2013 Dartmoor Geodaten gefunden: http://issuu.com/dartmoor-bikes/docs/dartmoor_mtb_2013_catalog


----------



## flow0923 (28. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen.
Auf welche Länge kürzt ihr die Bremsleitungen bei einem 18er Rahmen? Vorne ist relativ klar,bei der hinteren bin ich unsicher.Danke schonmal.


----------



## hasardeur (29. Dezember 2014)

flow0923 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Auf welche Länge kürzt ihr die Bremsleitungen bei einem 18er Rahmen? Vorne ist relativ klar,bei der hinteren bin ich unsicher.Danke schonmal.



Ich mache das immer am Bike. Volle Länge von hinten nach vorn verlegen und dann am Lenker so kürzen, dass die Leitung bei einer 180° Lenkerdrehung nicht abreißt.


----------



## Randon (30. Dezember 2014)

flow0923 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Auf welche Länge kürzt ihr die Bremsleitungen bei einem 18er Rahmen? Vorne ist relativ klar,bei der hinteren bin ich unsicher.Danke schonmal.



Im Prinzip exakt so wie hasardeur geschrieben hat. Kleines Tutorial von SRAM/AVID. Geht natürlich bei anderen Bremsen ähnlich.


----------



## Stetox (3. Januar 2015)

Fährt hier jemand vonre 27,5 und hinten 26? Ein kurzer Bericht darüber wäre sehr interessant.


----------



## lhampe (5. Januar 2015)

Hi,

ich überlege mir ein neues Hornet zu kaufen. Mein 2011er ist mir von der Geometrie zu Oldschool. Wenn ich die Geometrietabellen vergleiche hat sich von 2014 zu 2015 der Stack massiv verändert (+30mm!). LW is nur 0,5° flacher. Ist das so richtig oder hat sich die Meßmetohde geändert?
Beim Primal steigt der Stack sogar um 35mm.


----------



## FloMi1989 (10. Januar 2015)

Hiho,
ich uberlege auch mir 'nen Hornet Rahmen zu holen und gegen den an meinem Ghost SE 7000 midseason zu tauschen.
Es soll im Prinzip Richtung Enduro gehen und da stellt sich hier die Frage nach der Rahmengröße mal wieder.. Ich bin 1,78 und habe ne SL von ~83 cm, habe auch relativ lange Arme.
Mein Aktueller Rahmen. Ist ein L Rahmen (20,5" Rahmenhöhe) den ich genommen habe weil ich das Rad komplett recht günstig bekommen habe.
Würdet ihr eher zu M oder L tendieren?
Aktuell habe ich eine (effektive) Oberrohrlänge von 60,5 cm und das finde ich schon recht lang - es ist aber noch OK.
Gewundert hat mich jetzt, dass das Hornet trotz Freeride Auslegung laut ner gefundenen Tabelle schon in M  59cm hat und in L sogar 62,1.

Dann hab ich noch ne Frage zum Federweg. Laut Website ist er für Gabeln von 120-150mm gedacht, in der Tabelle oben steht aber 100.
Meine Recon Solo air mit 100 soll laut Netz zwar durch Spacer Entfernung auf bis zu 130 travelbar sein, ich bin aber an keine Spacer ran gekommen als ich sie auf hatte..
Könnte vorübergehend auch ne 100er Gabel gefahren werden?
Es ist mein erstes vernünftiges MTB und ich bin ein armer Student, der sich dir Teile nur nach und nach leisten kann


----------



## 6TiWon (10. Januar 2015)

würd einen L rahmen holen. hab bei meiner grösse173 cm einen in m und der passt. kumpel hat auch bei 178 cm einen in L. ist mir def. zu gross.
gabeln aktuell lt. homepage: *Recomended fork travel*: 120-170mm.
falls du unsicher bist: 2 kaufen nud eines behalten. gabel und lrs ist doch schnell montiert für ne mini testrunde...


----------



## FloMi1989 (10. Januar 2015)

Danke für die Größentipps, zumindest das Sitzrohr kam mir in m auch sehr niedrig vor, da ich ja damit auch normal Touren fahren möchte.
Zur Gabel lange: Genau die Info hatte ich auch gefunden, frage nur wegen der Tabelle auf dieser Seite nochmal.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zonerider (12. Januar 2015)

Moin, plane eine Hornisse und hab einige Fragen dazu.

Rad wird für City, Waldwege und eventl. Touren genutzt.

Federweg - was macht Sinn?
Steuersatz - für tapered Gabel, welcher?


----------



## HinxundKunx (12. Januar 2015)

ich würde zu 120mm tendieren. oder mal das primal anschauen. das wäre für den einsatzbereich evtl. besser geeignet.
steuersatz: dartmoor blink oder jeder andere is42/28,6 is52/40. so groß ist die auswahl da nicht.


----------



## roundround (12. Januar 2015)

Für den Zweck würde ich auch ein anderes Rad vorschlagen.


----------



## Zonerider (12. Januar 2015)

Weshalb?

Rahmen ist sehr potent, hat die passende Größe (für Frau), lässt sich gut
maxi/minimalisieren ... (2x9/10 oder 1x9,10) bietet Reserven an der Front
und was am wichtigsten ist, die Farbe


----------



## 6TiWon (12. Januar 2015)

Zonerider schrieb:


> Moin, plane eine Hornisse und hab einige Fragen dazu.
> 
> Rad wird für City, Waldwege und eventl. Touren genutzt.
> 
> ...


für Waldwege und City sicherlich überdimensioniert und Farbe gibt's üblicherweise an vielen Rahmen
120-140 mm Federweg und den Blink Steuersatz


----------



## roundround (12. Januar 2015)

Wenn es für eine Frau ist und für Farbe wichtig ist dann ist die Entscheidung doch gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (12. Januar 2015)

Ich würde mir einfach überlegen, ob das Mehrgewicht von einem AM / Enduro für deine Frau ein Thema sein könnte. Ich bin bei meinen Bikes ja wahrlich kein Leichtbaujünger, aber bei meiner Frau mit deutlich unter 60kg achte ich schon aufs Gewicht. 

Der Dartmoor Rahmen ist im Vergleich zu einem CC Gerät ja nicht wirklich leicht. Eine 150er Gabel ist je nach Modell auch ein paar Gramm schwerer als eine Reba oder ähnliches. Und, wenn auch die übrigen Komponenten in Richtung AM / Enduro gewählt werden, dann ist so ein Bike schnell 2kg schwerer als ein CC Bike, dass für die genannten Anforderungen mindestens genauso passend wäre.


----------



## hasardeur (12. Januar 2015)

Das Dartmoor hat, im Vergleich mit einer XC-Feile zumindest eine moderate Sitzhaltung, wobei das Primal auch eher meine Wahl für den Einsatzbereich wäre. Wenn die Dame etwas größer ist, sogar das 29er.


----------



## Zonerider (12. Januar 2015)

Nene, die Hornisse passt schon. Vorläufige Partliste,

- Hornet 4X
- Fox Float, 120-160mm
- ZEE Schaltwerk + Trigger
- SRAM 11-23/26 Kassette
- Avid CR weiß, 160/180
- LRS bis 1,6kg zzgl.
- Thompson Elite
- Selle SLR
- 50er Vorbau
- 74-76er Lenker
- Carbocage Kefü


----------



## FloMi1989 (12. Januar 2015)

Warum denn jetzt 4x?
Ich meine ich hab ja nicht viel Ahnung, aber 'nen 4x Rahmen würd ich nun doch nicht nehmen..


----------



## roundround (12. Januar 2015)

Wo steht denn was von 4x?

ich kann die Teileauswahl nicht ganz verstehen.


----------



## FloMi1989 (12. Januar 2015)

Es gibt das Hornet als normal und 4x Version.
Und eben das steht oben.
Vielleicht auch nur ein Fehler


----------



## duc-mo (12. Januar 2015)

Auf der Partliste des Fragestellers steht das ein 4x genommen werden soll.

Eine 160er Gabel ins 4x zu stecken macht wenig Sinn. Der Rahmen verträgt 130mm, ausgelegt ist er für 100mm und bei noch mehr Federweg wird die Geo versaubeutelt...
Die DH Kassette macht für den Einsatz auch nur bedingt Sinn und eine KeFü an einem Stadtrad...


----------



## hasardeur (12. Januar 2015)

Der beschriebenen Anforderung nach soll es ein Touren-Hardteil-werden

- Hornet 4X > passt nicht zur Gabel und für Touranrad besch.... Geo
- Fox Float, 120-160mm > viel zu viel Federweg für den Einsatzzweck (Enduro-Gabel)
- ZEE Schaltwerk + Trigger > zu teuer, wenn man die Vorteile nicht nutzt
- SRAM 11-23/26 Kassette > DH-Kassette bietet viel zu wenig Spreizung bei 1x10
- Avid CR weiß, 160/180 > OK
- LRS bis 1,6kg zzgl. > entweder teuer und stabil oder günstig und labil, für den beschriebenen Zweck würde letzteres genügen
- Thompson Elite > OK
- Selle SLR > OK, muss eben zum Hintern passen
- 50er Vorbau > OK für den Rahmen, ein Touren-Rad sollte eher > 80 mm haben
- 74-76er Lenker > zu breit für Tourenrad, für den Rahmen OK
- Carbocage Kefü > unnötig für Tourenrad und sau-teuer

Wenn das Rad nicht nur zum Schein für Deine Holde ist und Du es eigentlich selbst gern mal härter ran nehmen möchtest, verstehe ich die Zusammenstellung nicht. Als Tourenrad ergibt das jedenfalls einen irrwitzigen Mix.
Die Kritik ist nicht böse gemeint. Du solltest aber noch einmal in Dich gehen. Hier geben Dir sicher auch viele Hornet-Besitzer Tipps zu einem echt stimmigen Aufbau, selbst wenn es kein Hornet wird.


----------



## wommas (14. Januar 2015)

Ich hab was neues zum 2015er Hornet.

Es war bis letzter Woche bei 26bikes.com auf dem Status "expected in middle January" 
das hat sich nun auf den Status "ask for availability" geändert und das habe ich gemacht...

Die Antwort war dann "First delivery is expected in middle February" ....hmmm blöd


----------



## dragonjackson (14. Januar 2015)

Ich hatte die über Facebook angeschrieben. Da kam auch die Aussage, dass sie dran arbeiten, aber nicht wissen, wann sie den Rahmen rausbringen. Ist auch irgendwie komisch und alles durcheinander. 
Hatte wegen Farben und unstimmigen Aussagen auf der Seite angefragt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Randon (15. Januar 2015)

Ich hatte gestern mal die Gelegenheit auf einem 2014er Hornet in der L Probe zu sitzen. Ich bin 1,78m mit SL 81cm (optimistisch gemessen-eigentlich 80,5cm) Tendenziell habe ich dadurch bei MTBs oft das Problem, dass die Beine für M passen aber der Oberkörper nach L verlangt. Was soll ich sagen, das Dartmoor in L mit 60 Vorbau und gerader Sattelstütze war mir zu gestreckt. Und mit der eingebauten 140mm Epicon 650b Gabel war auch kein Platz mehr zwischen Oberrohr und Schritt. 

Ich denke, da wird es bei mir wohl doch eher die M werden.


----------



## dragonjackson (15. Januar 2015)

Coole Info. Bin wohl ähnlich proportioniert. 
181-182cm und SL 83-84cm (sagt ma... ohne jetzt auf Karlauer zu warten: was macht man mit den Eiern? Hört da die SL auf, oder gehts wirklich bis zum "Anschlag"?)
Schwanke auch zwischen den beiden Größen, wobei sich das Hornet immer mehr ins Abseits schießt. Durch die komische Proportionierung...


----------



## FloMi1989 (15. Januar 2015)

Danke auch von mir, ist interessant, da ich ja auch ähnlich proportioniert bin (nur minimal längere Beine).
Ich Klemm mir ein dickes Buch zwischen die Schenkel wie ich auch auf 'nem Sattel sitzen würde und mess bis zum oberen Rand.
Det m Rahmen hat ja nun aber so ein kurzes Sitzrohr oder wie die Profis es nennen, da muss die Sattelstütze ja total lang sein.
Außerdem ist bei mir Enduro das Hauptaugenmerk.
Besonders kurz sind die aber ja beide nich (Oberrohr)


----------



## Diesti (15. Januar 2015)

also über 84cm Schrittlänge wird's mit der Supernatural 435mm länge schon Sau knapp, hab heut nochmal nachgeschaut und bin schon über der Markierung fürn maximal Auszug.


----------



## Randon (16. Januar 2015)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Coole Info. Bin wohl ähnlich proportioniert.
> 181-182cm und SL 83-84cm (sagt ma... ohne jetzt auf Karlauer zu warten: was macht man mit den Eiern? Hört da die SL auf, oder gehts wirklich bis zum "Anschlag"?)
> Schwanke auch zwischen den beiden Größen, wobei sich das Hornet immer mehr ins Abseits schießt. Durch die komische Proportionierung...



Nochmal wegen der SL: ich habe die L mit Jeans getestet. Das ist ja eh suboptimal. Und da hat die Hose ganz leicht aufgesetzt. Ich würde mal sagen, bis es richtig anschlägt sind da schon noch 4 cm ;-). Also bei SL 83 - 84 hätte ich da keine Bedenken.

Mir persönlich war die Sitzposition auf der L zu gestreckt (und ich mag lange Oberrohre) Ich hoffe nur, dass dann bei der M das Sitzrohr nicht zu kurz wird - ist ja gleich mal ein 5cm Sprung zwischen L und M.


----------



## 6TiWon (17. Januar 2015)

Hier mal Ergebnis zur Reifenfreiheit mit 27,5" und Maxxis HRII 2,3: dort reicht`s, aber zu sagen locker wär übertrieben.




hier schon enger. geht aber noch:




andere Seite:[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1764981]
	
[/URL]


----------



## zuz (17. Januar 2015)

das ist knapp ...

fährt jemand das ding mit 26" HR und 27,5 VR?


----------



## lhampe (18. Januar 2015)

N'abend,

ich habe an meinem Hardtail vom 2011er Hornet Rahmen auf den 2014er umgerüstet. Das Ziel war eine moderne Geometrie und vor allem ein tieferes Tretlager zu haben.
Ich bin nach wie vor auf 26" unterwegs und habe eine 150 mm RS Sektor Gabel montiert. Dadurch das das 2011 auf 140mm ausgelegt war und das 2014 auf 160mm ist der Lenkwinkel nur unwesentlich flacher (ca. 1°) geworden. Dafür ist der Sitzwinkel ordentlich steil. Das Tretlager ist knapp 20mm tiefer. Soviel zu den Zahlen. Bei den ersten Touren mit dem neuen Rahmen ist aber eine gewisse Ernüchterung zu spüren. Das tiefe Tretlager und der steile Sitzwinkel sind schon positiv zu spüren, aber insgesamt finde ist das 2014er unruhiger zu fahren trotz längerem Radstand und Kettenstrebe. Das Heck ist so dermaßen Bocksteif das das HR nur noch springt. Da ist 0,0 Federung/Dämpfung im Hinterbau, der 2011er hat da wenigstens ein bißchen 'gefedert'. Besonders krass zu spüren war das im Vergleich zu dem Nicolai Argon (26") von einem Freund. Das ist schon eine ganze Liga besser, viel komfortabler und trotzdem stabiler und handlicher zu fahren. Ok, der Vergleich hinkt einen 100€ rahmen mit einem 200€ zu vergleichen. Die im Vergleich zum 2011er Rahmen recht fetten Sitzstreben sind in der Beziehung kein wirklicher Fortschritt. Das passt eher an ein Dirt Hardtail mit schön glatten Strecken, das Hornet ist aber ein Enduro HT für's grobe. Das ist ein minimaler Flex schon von Vorteil. Ich versuche die DIY Procorelösung von docmo umzusetzen um demnächst mit niedrigem Luftdruck fahren zu können.

Habt Ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen mit dem super stefen Hinterbau gemacht, bzw habt Ihr Vergleiche mit anderen HT Rahmen?


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (22. Januar 2015)

Ich geselle mich mal zu euch.

Das Hornet wird teils aus der Restekiste, teils mit neuen Gebrauchtsachen aufgebaut. Deshalb ist das Farbkonzept auch keines 







Werde am Ende bei ca. 13,2Kg liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (22. Januar 2015)




----------



## Boa-P (25. Januar 2015)

Nach langer Beratung hier (danke nochmal), anbei das Ergebnis welches ich heute durch den Wald getreten habe. 
Das Ding fährt sich eins a.


----------



## MeisterShredder (28. Januar 2015)

Braucht noch jemand einen neuen Dartmoor Blink Steuersatz? Hab noch einen über.


----------



## limbokoenig (18. Februar 2015)

_eigentlich_ wollte ich ja warten bis ich alle Teile beisamen habe. 
Jetzt wollt ich aber schonmal was zusammen stecken und hab schonmal den Steuersatz eingelegt und die Gabel reingesteckt um auszumessen wie weit ich den Gabelschaft kürzen kann.

Jetzt bin ich mir beim Steuersatz unsicher. Es ist ein Dartmoor Blink. 
So siehts aktuell aus:





Dieser Spalt.. soll das so? Ich denke wohl eher nicht.  

Steuersatz hab ich folgendermaßen montiert (von unten nach oben):
-Gabelkonus auf Gabelschaft
-großes Lager nach unten
-kleines Lager nach oben
-konischer, geschlitzer Ring
-Abdeckkappe

Übrig sind 4 Distanzringe und ein Gabelkonus für 1 1/8

Bei andern Steuersätzen gibts ja manchmal noch ne Dichtung zwischen unterem Lager und Gabelkonus. Hier war keine dabei. Stimmt das alles soweit?

Danke schonmal


----------



## serkan kargi (20. Februar 2015)

Hallo erst mal. Braucht man beim  Steuerrohr vom hornet einen integrierten oder semi integrierten Steuersatz? Gruß serkan


----------



## 6TiWon (21. Februar 2015)

SHIS: IS42/28.6|IS52/40. ist ein integrierter. aber für tapered. der dartmoor blink passt super. cane creek geht auch. bauen beide rel. flach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wommas (2. März 2015)

Ich habe mich nun in letzter Minute nun doch vom 2015 Hornet aufs 2015er NS Surge evo umentschieden.
Nun habe ich einen neuen Cane Creek 40 Steuersatz Oben IS42/28.6 und Unten IS52/30 passend fürs Hornet und 1 1/8 Gabel abzugeben, also falls ihn einer brauchen kann, dann PN an mich  ...ach ja, ne Reduzierhülse fürs Sattelrohr von USE 31.6/30.9 ist auch übrig


----------



## sp00n82 (24. März 2015)

So, ich spiele jetzt auch mit dem Gedanken, mir einen Hornet Rahmen zuzulegen. Hab noch ein paar Fragen dazu:

Passt ein 16" Rahmen denn für 167cm Größe mit 78cm Schrittlänge? Die nur 2 verfügbaren Rahmengrößen (bzw. dann halt die Abstufung zum 4x) irritieren mich etwas. Der Reach stimmt eigentlich mit meinem Fully überein, aber der Stack ist seltsam (viel größer), und das effective Top Tube auch viel länger. Außerdem meinte hier mal jemand, dass er mit 168cm nicht drauf passt? 
Welche (Steck?)Achse brauche ich denn für das Hinterrad? Mein Fully hat X-12, passen da die gleichen Steckachsen oder brauch ich was anderes (X-12 ist ja eigentlich 142mm, wobei ich da jetzt nicht sicher bin, ob sich das nur auf die Endkappen der Nabe bezieht).
Welcher Umwerfer wird benötigt?

Übrigens, hier gibt es Bilder zur Reifenfreiheit mit nem 26" Nobby Nic in 2.35" (also auch knapp 60mm). Sieht da eigentlich recht gut aus.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. März 2015)

zu 2: Du brauchst eine 135 x 12 mm Steckachse. Sie wird aber m. W. beim Rahmen mitgeliefert. Wenn Du schon Naben hast, die Du verwenden möchtest, musst Du schauen, ob sie umbaubar sind.

zu 3: Topswing, Toppull. Downswing beißt sich mit dem Ausgang der Reverbleitung.

Zu 1 kann ich nichts beitragen.


----------



## 6TiWon (24. März 2015)

2. steckachse  (135x12) ist in rahmenlieferung mit dabei.
bei sixpack oder bspw. bei hope Naben müssen nur die Buchsen aussen getauscht werden.

3. wie Geisterfahrer schon beschrieben. bei der  Bohrung für die reverb ist ein "Knubbel" im weg für den umwerfer.
hab aber selbst nur 1x10fach drauf.

1.hab mit 172 cm einen m rahmen. passt perfekt


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. März 2015)

Mal noch etwas anderes:

Wenn man die passende Gabel mit Tapered-Gabelschaft hat, gibt es dann einen vernünftigen Grund, nicht den "Blink"-Steuersatz zu verbauen? Irgendwelche bekannten Probleme mit dem Ding, die andere Hersteller nicht haben?

Danke!

Edit: Selbst einen Grund gefunden: Cane Creek scheint günstiger zu sein - http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=116191;page=2;menu=1000,4,40;mid=180;pgc=0

Hmm...


----------



## Martina H. (24. März 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Passt ein 16" Rahmen denn für 167cm Größe mit 78cm Schrittlänge?




Wie "drüben" schon beschrieben, bin 167/79 und habe den (nun leider nicht mehr erhältlichen) 14Zöller und vorher den 16Zöller gefahren. Würde immer wieder den Kleineren nehmen - ist einfach besser zu händeln, gerade, wenn es auch ein bisschen trickiger werden soll. Tourtauglich ist auch der Kleine.

Warum die den aus dem Programm genommen haben, wissen sie wahrscheinlich selber nicht   - der 4x ist jedenfalls keine Alternative


----------



## sp00n82 (24. März 2015)

Hm, hast du einen Vergleich zu einem 16" Fully? Eigentlich möchte ich keinen super verspielten Freerider, das Ding soll gut bergab, aber eben auch gut bergauf gehen, also eher ein Enduro-Hardtail.
Meine Tagestouren gehen so 50-70km mit 1300-1800hm. Das fahre ich momentan auch mit dem Fully, und das will ich natürlich auch mit dem Hardtail dann fahren. Geplant natürlich mit weniger Aufwand nach oben, dafür aber eben mit etwas mehr runter.

Deswegen schau ich ja auch auf den Sitzwinkel, der beim Dartmoor mit 73,x° ja erfreulich steil ist, wovon ich mir zusammen mit der auf 120mm absenkbaren Gabel eine recht ordentliche Bergauf-Performance erhoffe.


----------



## limbokoenig (24. März 2015)

Nochmal zum NN auf dem Bild:
Breite ist etwa 56mm.
NN 2015, SnakeSkin, PSC auf einer Pacenti dl31 Felge. Frisch aus der Verpackung und ungefahren.
Luftdruck kann ich gerade nicht messen (daher auch noch kein Eintrag in die Datenbank)


----------



## Martina H. (24. März 2015)

Ich habe den 14Zöller auch auf Touren gefahren und keinerlei Probleme gehabt. Der Sitzwinkel bei dem alten Modell ist aber deutlich flacher, trotzdem klettert es sehr gut - ist aber ja nur noch gebraucht zu bekommen, von daher erübrigt sich die Diskussion. Ich wollte nur wegen Deiner Frage nach der Grösse des Rahmens antworten, da ich ja ähnliche Abmessungen habe.

Fully fahre ich das Nukeproof Mega, auch in S - allerdings auch das nicht mehr neu zu bekommende, Oldschool 26Zoll Modell  , auch da hatte ich erst den M und nachher den S-Rahmen - die Entscheidung habe ich in beiden Fällen nicht bereut


----------



## duc-mo (24. März 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Geplant natürlich mit weniger Aufwand nach oben, dafür aber eben mit etwas mehr runter.



Aus meiner Erfahrung ist ein Fully immer kraftsparender beim Uphill, wenns nicht gerade auf Asphalt den Berg hoch geht oder wenn man einen Federwegsboliden als Vergleich her nimmt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (24. März 2015)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Aus meiner Erfahrung ist ein Fully immer kraftsparender beim Uphill, wenns nicht gerade auf Asphalt den Berg hoch geht oder wenn man einen Federwegsboliden als Vergleich her nimmt...


Hm, ich finde nur wenns rumplig wird und das Hinterrad an Traktion verliert, ansonsten ist das Hardtail leichter.
Wobei der jetzige Vergleich auch ziemlich unfair ist, das müsste ich halt mal wirklich mit einem 150mm Hardtail im Vergleich zum 160/150er Fully ausprobieren.


----------



## duc-mo (25. März 2015)

Wie gesagt auf glatten Wegen bzw. auf der Straße ist kein Unterschied vorhanden. Insbesondere wenn du ähnliche Laufräder / Reifen am HT hast. Auch das Gewicht ist dann vermutlich ziemlich ähnlich...

Im Gelände siehts anders aus, da ist der Unterschied zum Fully aus meiner Sicht größer und es muss kein verblockter Uphill sein. Selbst an einer nur etwas höheren Wurzel oder Stufe musst du mit nem HT aus dem Sattel oder dich hauts aus dem Sattel, das kostet jedes Mal Kraft. Dazu kommt die höhere Traktion auf losem Untergrund. Wer natürlich ständig im Wiegetritt unterwegs ist, dem kommt das HT zu Gute, aber in der Regel fährt so Jemand kein Hornet...


----------



## sp00n82 (29. März 2015)

Hat der 2014/15er Rahmen eine durchgängige Zugverlegung? Bei den alten Rahmen scheint das ja nicht so gewesen zu sein, wie siehts inzwischen aus?
Kein Kaufkriterium, möchte nur wissen ob ich neue Schaltzug/-hüllen kaufen müsste.


----------



## fabeltierkater (29. März 2015)

Ja, ist durchgängig (zumindest beim 2014er, 15er keine Ahnung).


----------



## sp00n82 (2. April 2015)

So, der Rahmen ist heute gekommen. Dass die Qualität nicht überragend sein soll, war mir vorher klar, allerdings würde ich dazu gerne mal eure Meinung hören. Einfach nur Schönheitsfehler, oder muss ich mir da wegen irgendwas Sorgen machen?

Im Oberrohr oben:




Im Steuerrohr, obere Auflage für den Steuersatz:









Übrigens ist die Länge des Sitzrohrs bei mir und noch mindestens einem weiterem beim M (16") Rahmen 425mm anstatt der angegebenen 406mm. Da scheinen sie was verändert zu haben?


----------



## hasardeur (2. April 2015)

Reklamieren. Die Macke im Steuerrohr spielt keine große Rolle, den Lackeinschluss finde ich aber übel. Das würde ich höchsten am Tretlagergehäuse akzeptieren.


----------



## 6TiWon (2. April 2015)

sieht nicht so doll aus. wird allerdings nicht die Funktion beeinträchtigen. könnte aber im laufe der zeit noch grösser werden. also reklamieren beim lieferanten


----------



## sp00n82 (2. April 2015)

Gibts eigentlich irgendwelche Unterschiede zwischen dem 2014er und dem 2015er Rahmen? Bei 26bikes ist der blaue unter 2014 gelistet, und beim 2015er sind es dann halt andere Farben (und kein Blau). Bei bike24 habe ich anscheinend den letzten bekommen, inzwischen steht der auf Liefertermin unbekannt, d.h. Umtauschen dort geht nicht. Müsste also woanders bestellen.


----------



## hasardeur (2. April 2015)

Dann bestell doch woanders oder frage nach Preisnachlass und versuch das rauszuschleifen/polieren. Im schlimmsten Fall machst Du einen Aufkleber drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportzigarillo (2. April 2015)

Das Steuerrohr sah bei mir ähnlich aus! Einmal vorsichtig mit dem Teppichmesser den überschüssigen Lack entfernt und das Problem ist behoben.

Gruß


----------



## limbokoenig (2. April 2015)

Hab irgendwo gelesen, dass der Lack sehr empfindlich sein soll.
Was habt Ihr für erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Randon (2. April 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> So, der Rahmen ist heute gekommen. Dass die Qualität nicht überragend sein soll, war mir vorher klar, allerdings würde ich dazu gerne mal eure Meinung hören. Einfach nur Schönheitsfehler, oder muss ich mir da wegen irgendwas Sorgen machen?
> 
> Im Oberrohr oben:
> 
> ...




Bei dem Lackeinschluss und den Lacküberständen am Steuerrohr musste dir absolut keine Murmel machen. Da ist nur etwas Dreck im Klarlack bzw. Spritznebel reingezogen. Ich hab schon Rahmen von Premiumherstellern und ganz anderen Preislagen gesehen, da war deutlich mehr dran. Das mit dem längeren Sitzrohr dagegen würde mir persönlich gut gefallen, da ich zwischen M und L schwanke. Aber das L war nach Sitzprobe doch bisschen zu hoch und zu lang und bei dem M hat mich das kurze Sitzrohr bisher abgeschreckt - wegen dem zu langen Sattelstützenauszug. Wenn da jetzt 20mm Reserve sind, fände ich das gut. Können das andere Hornet User bestätigen?


----------



## sp00n82 (2. April 2015)

Randon schrieb:


> Wenn da jetzt 20mm Reserve sind, fände ich das gut. Können das andere Hornet User bestätigen?


Bei meinem Posting habe ich ja auf einen verlinkt, bei dem das auch so war. Hatte mich auch stark gewundert, ist aber jetzt wohl so.

Den Rahmen behalte ich jetzt einfach, hab nen 25€ Preisnachlass bekommen. Auf die Stelle kommt dann ein Decal drauf denke ich, muss nur noch schauen welches. Im Bilderthread waren glaube ich mal Räder mit Hornissendecals zu sehen, die such ich jetzt mal.


----------



## duc-mo (2. April 2015)

Was sagt der Händler denn zum längeren Sitzrohr, das fänd ich viel interessanter!!!


----------



## 6TiWon (2. April 2015)

Den Aufkleber hab ich mir machen lassen beim Folien Betrieb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (9. April 2015)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Was sagt der Händler denn zum längeren Sitzrohr, das fänd ich viel interessanter!!!



Hab jetzt Antwort erhalten:


> Sehr geehrter Herr XyzAbc,
> 
> Die Differenzen in der Länge des Sitzrohres sind auf einen simplen Messfehler des Herstellers zurückzuführen (gemessen wurde von Oberkante Sitzrohr bis Oberkante Lager). Der Rahmen, wie er Ihnen geliefert wurde, entspricht in allen Daten dem vom Hersteller gelieferten Modellen.
> 
> ...




Der Lackeinschluss ist jetzt übrigens nach 1500er Schleifpapier und Polierpaste nicht mehr zu sehen. Eigentlich sollte das nur die Vorbereitung für einen Aufkleber werden, aber ich glaube das lass ich jetzt erstmal so ohne. Sieht man nur noch, wenn man im Licht nach der Stelle sucht.
... dafür hab ich jetzt rausgefunden, dass meine seitlichen Decals am Oberrohr asymmetrisch sind. Eine Seite ist weiter oben als die andere...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. April 2015)

Ich glaube, bei dem Rahmen darf man einfach nicht so genau hingucken. 

Die Zugführung für die absenkbare Stütze ist ja auch ziemlich halbherzig gemacht.

Bin am Überlegen, ob ich eine Reverb Stealth mit Klebepads auf dem Unterrohr zur Leitungsführung nehmen soll oder eine Kind Shock Lev DX, deren Leitung einfach in die freie Führung vom Umwerferkabel unter dem Oberrohr kommt.

Eine kreative Lösung findet man auch hier bei einem Fahrer auf Pinkbike: http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/11862476/ http://www.pinkbike.com/u/evil-p/album/Dartmoor-Hornet-2014/ Das relativ enge Leitungs-U im Tretlagerbereich gefällt mir aber auch nicht, auch wenn es eine Hydraulikleitung ist.


----------



## sp00n82 (9. April 2015)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Eine kreative Lösung findet man auch hier bei einem Fahrer auf Pinkbike: http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/11862476/ http://www.pinkbike.com/u/evil-p/album/Dartmoor-Hornet-2014/ Das relativ enge Leitungs-U im Tretlagerbereich gefällt mir aber auch nicht, auch wenn es eine Hydraulikleitung ist.


Hm, wenn ich mir die Leitung von der Hinterbremse an meinem Fully angucke, macht die eine ähnliche Kurve. Klar, nicht ganz so krass, aber bei einer Hydraulikleitung dürfte das ja eigentlich wirklich nichts ausmachen. Außer beim Entlüften dann natürlich.
Ob sich das aber auch mit einem Umwerfer ausgeht? Evtl. auf der anderen Seite. Die schöne Zugführung kann man dann natürlich nicht benutzen.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. April 2015)

Geht sicher auch mit Umwerfer, die Kurve dann hinter dem Sitzrohr, genau. Dann müssen wohl Kabelbinder her, um die Leitung an der Außenhülle vom Umwerfer fest zu machen.

Wie gesagt: Technisch sicher vertretbar. Aber irgendwie finde ich es trotzdem bescheuert, die Leitung zunächst intern runter zu führen, dann eine 180°-Kehre, selbe Strecke zurück, um dann doch wieder die Führungen am Oberrohr zu verwenden. Dafür brauche ich keine interne Leitungsführung, da reicht auch eine am feststehenden Stützenteil. Klar ist auch, dass ich keine Löcher ins Unterrohr bohren werde. Am Tretlager vorbei und dann unter dem Unterrohr wäre vielleicht noch eine Idee. Nochmal anschauen.


----------



## sp00n82 (9. April 2015)

Ja, das haben sie nur halbherzig umgesetzt. Immerhin kann man so aber trotzdem mit einer Stealth-Stütze die Schlaufe verhindern, die bei einer Befestigung der Leitung oben anstatt unten an der Sattelstütze entsteht.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. April 2015)

Klar, das schon.


----------



## fabeltierkater (9. April 2015)

Mein 2014er Hornet, gefahren seit Anfang 2015... Dachte, Dartmoor hätte mittlerweile das Problem mit abreißenden Sitzrohren gefixt? Und ja, die Sattelstütze war tief genug drin, ca. 14 cm.


----------



## HinxundKunx (9. April 2015)

fabeltierkater schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 376494
> Mein 2014er Hornet, gefahren seit Anfang 2015... Dachte, Dartmoor hätte mittlerweile das Problem mit abreißenden Sitzrohren gefixt? Und ja, die Sattelstütze war tief genug drin, ca. 14 cm.


ist das ein L rahmen?


----------



## fabeltierkater (9. April 2015)

HinxundKunx schrieb:


> ist das ein L rahmen?


Ja.


----------



## 6TiWon (9. April 2015)

was ne kacke. muss ich mal direkt bei meinem nachschauen. hat`s dich beim drop erwischt? oder wie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabeltierkater (9. April 2015)

Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung, wann das passiert ist. Ich kann mich auch ehrlich gesagt an keine Aktion erinnern, bei der das passiert sein könnte... Größere Drops/Sprünge/Bikepark bin ich eh nicht damit gefahren, dafür habe ich mein Fully.


----------



## duc-mo (10. April 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt Antwort erhalten:
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr XyzAbc,
> 
> ...



Das ist doch wohl ein Witz... Ich hab ja schon seit Längerem die Vermutung, dass die Geo Angaben bei Dartmoor vorn und hinten nicht stimmen. Wäre echt mal interessant, wenn ein paar Leute ihre M und L Rahmen ausmessen würden um sich mal ein Bild von der tatsächlichen Geo zu machen. Also nicht nur das Sitzrohr, sondern auch Radstand, Tretlagerhöhe, Oberrohr, Kettenstrebe usw...


----------



## Randon (12. April 2015)

fabeltierkater schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 376494
> Mein 2014er Hornet, gefahren seit Anfang 2015... Dachte, Dartmoor hätte mittlerweile das Problem mit abreißenden Sitzrohren gefixt? Und ja, die Sattelstütze war tief genug drin, ca. 14 cm.



Ich war am Freitag meinen Dartmoor Hornet Rahmen abholen. Der Händler fährt selbst ein 2014er Hornet in L und hat nach ca. 1000km das selbe Problem. Die Rahmen ersetzt Dartmoor nach seinen Angaben aber anstandslos-es kann maximal zu Wartezeiten kommen.

Ich habe meinen Rahmen trotzdem genommen, ist ja ein 2015er und außerdem in M. Klingt bisschen blauäugig - aber wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt.


----------



## Randon (12. April 2015)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Das ist doch wohl ein Witz... Ich hab ja schon seit Längerem die Vermutung, dass die Geo Angaben bei Dartmoor vorn und hinten nicht stimmen. Wäre echt mal interessant, wenn ein paar Leute ihre M und L Rahmen ausmessen würden um sich mal ein Bild von der tatsächlichen Geo zu machen. Also nicht nur das Sitzrohr, sondern auch Radstand, Tretlagerhöhe, Oberrohr, Kettenstrebe usw...


Ich habe am Freitag meinen 2015er Hornet Rahmen in M geholt. Da sind es 406mm Sitzrohr ab Kante Drehtlager. Laut Herstellerdaten ist das aber von Mitte Drehtlager gemessen. Die Kettenstrebenlänge und Steuerrohrmaß sind ok und Oberrohrlängenmaße passen meiner Meinung nach, bei Gelegenheit (wenn fertig aufgebaut) kann ich ja mal genau prüfen. 

Habe das mal grob mit ner 170er Lyrik zusammengesteckt, aber ohne Steuersatz kann man da keine korrekten Angaben zu Drehtlagerhöhe etc.machen, weil da ja der Lenkwinkel nicht passt ;-)

Die 170er Lyrik halte ich persönlich auch für zu fett für das Hornet, das wird wohl entweder meine alte Revelation werden oder eine 150er Pike.


----------



## Boa-P (17. April 2015)

Hallöchen,
160 Pike geht auch gut, zumindest fährt sich die Kiste sehr gut damit. Bzgl. Lack: Mein Rahmen kam damals in Silber an, auch da waren Stellen die nicht so schön aussahen. Lösung des Problems war -> ab zum Lackierer des Vertrauens. Seit dem ist das Rahmen RAW  naja nicht jedermanns Sache. Hier noch eine Impression aus dem Winter.
Alles in allem bin ich immer noch super zufrieden mit dem Rad.
Mittlerweile sind die Maxxis Reifen auch, Conti Mointain King gewichen, vorne 2.4 hinten 2.2. Rollen sich 1A.


----------



## Randon (18. April 2015)

Ich brauche mal eine kleine Hilfe wegen zum Steuersatz bzw. Reduzierkonus. Ich möchte vorerst meine Revelation mit 1.1/8 Schaft fahren und brauche deshalb einen Reduzierkonus vom Steuersatzlager unten 1.5 auf 1.1/8. Steuersatz würde ich diesen nehmen und mit dem Konus reduzieren. Bin mir aber bei dem Konus nicht ganz sicher, wegen der etwas spärlichen Erklärung. Vielleicht kann mir jemand auch einen passenden Reduzierkonus empfehlen?

Später soll mal eine Pike in das Hornet, und deshalb ist der Reduzierkonus die günstigere Alternative zu einem kompletten Reduziersteuersatz.


----------



## limbokoenig (18. April 2015)

Oder einfach den Dartmoor Blink nehmen?
Der hat zwei Konuse (Konüsse? Konen?) dabei. 

Wobei.. der kostet halt ein wenig mehr...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. April 2015)

@ Randon: Der Reduzierkonus sollte passen. Ich habe den genommen: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...y_country=48&gclid=CNrn75umgMUCFYHJtAodehQAbg
Obendrauf kam bei meinem dann noch der Konus vom Steuersatz, bei dem hier wäre der wohl nicht mehr nötig, sondern der Reverse ersetzt den Konus.


----------



## Zonerider (19. April 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Wenn das Rad nicht nur zum Schein für Deine Holde ist und Du es eigentlich selbst gern mal härter ran nehmen möchtest, verstehe ich die Zusammenstellung nicht. Als Tourenrad ergibt das jedenfalls einen irrwitzigen Mix.
> Die Kritik ist nicht böse gemeint. Du solltest aber noch einmal in Dich gehen. Hier geben Dir sicher auch viele Hornet-Besitzer Tipps zu einem echt stimmigen Aufbau, selbst wenn es kein Hornet wird.



Moinsen, hab reflektiert ...

Hornet in M
Sektor R 140mm
Sixpack Department Steuersatz
Stylo Vorbau 60mm
Lenker Sixpack Leader 750mm
Odi Grips
Descendant 170mm mit 34er KB
Sixpack bzw. MRP Kefü
Carver Stütze mit Race Titan
Lrs ist 1,6kg Hope/DT Swiss/vomax + 2x 2.2 RaceKing
Sram 10 fach Apex SW
Ultegra 12-23
Kmc light


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. April 2015)

Was wird damit gefahren? Nur bergab? Mit der Kassette käme ich nämlich nicht einmal am Rennrad hin...
Dazu passen dann aber wieder die schmalen Race King nicht so gut.


----------



## duc-mo (19. April 2015)

Die Zusammenstellung sieht immernoch ziemlich seltsam aus... Sicher das deine Dame mit 750mm Lenkerbreite Spaß hat. Meine Holde wollte den Lenker jedenfalls nie so breit haben. Eine 1-fach Kurbel mit der Kassette taugt nicht, das ist was für ein DH Bike aber nicht zum Touren. Warum eine Kefü und dann so zierliche Racepellen? Das paßt doch alles nicht zusammen. In Grunde würde ich sogar gesagt, dass der Hornet Rahmen zuviel des Guten ist...


----------



## Randon (19. April 2015)

limbokoenig schrieb:


> Oder einfach den Dartmoor Blink nehmen?
> Der hat zwei Konuse (Konüsse? Konen?) dabei.
> 
> Wobei.. der kostet halt ein wenig mehr...



Ist das sicher, dass der Dartmoor Blink beide Konen (also normal 1.5 und den Reduzierkonus auf 1.1/8) dabei hat. Auf dem Bild sieht es fast so aus, aber da ist ja viel drauf... Dann würden mir die 12 € mehr auch nicht unbedingt weh tun. Wie ist der Blink denn qualitativ, also Lagertechnisch und von der Abdichtung? Den Ritchey Pro wollte ich nämlich, weil ich den schon seit 5 Jahren perfekt in einem anderen Bike funktioniert


----------



## sp00n82 (20. April 2015)

Hgnf! Wie habt ihr denn am 2014er Hornet die Züge verlegt? Die sind ja jetzt durchgängig, aber mit den beigelegten Clips kriege ich keine 3 Züge nebeneinander positioniert. Gibts da nen Trick, oder einfach auf die guten alten Kabelbinder zurückgreifen?


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (20. April 2015)

Gute alte Kabelbinder hab ich genommen. Nachdem ich nach jeder Tour feststellen musste das mir einige der Clipse flöten gingen. Die halten recht bescheiden


----------



## Zonerider (21. April 2015)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Die Zusammenstellung sieht immernoch ziemlich seltsam aus...



Ok, bin am überlegen ...

Welcher Steuersatz, außer der oft genannte Blink, passt denn in den Rahmen (sowohl technisch als auch optisch)?
Gibt es gravierende Änderungen an der Geometrie zw. 2014 vs. 2015 Rahmen, und kann eine Hope Pro 2 Probleme
machen, was die HR Achse betrifft? Muss die Nabe von 10 auf 12 umbauen. Fiel mir beim überfliegen des Threads auf,
dass dort auch was nicht ganz so richtig lief und, bzgl. der Geometrie, macht welche SS/Gabel Kombination wirklich Sinn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. April 2015)

Von Cane Creek gibt's eine passende Zusammenstellung als 40 oder 110, Fun Works hat einen im Programm, und von Ritchey gibt's auch was.

Aber die Hintergründe zu der Teilezusammenstellung würden mich doch interessieren. Wenn man in Dein Fotoalbum reinschaut, geht man ja davon aus, dass Du schon das eine oder andere hochwertige Rad aufgebaut hast und die Teile nicht ohne Grund so ausgewählt hast.


----------



## Zonerider (21. April 2015)

Cane Creek ... hab ich gute Erfahrungen.

Was die Zusammenstellung angeht, ...

- Rahmen hat Potenzial, stabile Grundlage für langjährigen Spass. Zukünftige Wünsche wie Federweg oder 650b sind möglich.
- 1 KB vorn reicht ihr, Kraft und Ausdauer ist vorhanden, weniger Schaltgedöns, aufgeräumtes Cockpit.
- Kettenführung dient als Sicherheit, logisch. Bietet ein + an Bodenfreiheit.
- Kassette muss leicht und ihren Bedürfnissen reichen - tut diese.
- LRS ist sehr leicht, langlebige Lager, Umbaumöglichkeiten sind vielfältig.
- Reifen sind austauschbar, schnell und unkompliziert bei nicht gefallen.
- Lenker passt farblich und Gewichtsmäßig ins Konzept, kann ebenfalls problemlos geändert werden.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. April 2015)

Ja, ich habe auch den Cane Creek, gibt's hier relativ günstig komplett: http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...age=3;menu=1000,2,112;mid=180;pgc=13496:13499
Wie gesagt: Das Einzige, was ich nicht verstehe, ist die Kombination aus nicht-bergtauglicher Übersetzung und leichten CC-Reifen auf schmaler Trekkingfelge (18,5mm Maulweite).

Was das Umbauen der Nabe angeht: Bei der Pro II ohne Evo muss wohl ne neue Achse rein, das heißt Lager aus- und einpressen. Bei der Evo-Verion tauschst Du nur die Endkappen.


----------



## sp00n82 (21. April 2015)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe auch den Cane Creek, gibt's hier relativ günstig komplett: http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,4,40;search=cane+creek+40;product=116181


Vorsicht, der ist IS41 oben und nicht IS42. Ich bin nicht sicher, ob das tatsächlich einen Unterschied macht, aber von Cane Creek gibt es eine Top Cap sowohl in IS41 als auch in IS42, also habe ich davon vorsichtshalber die Finger gelassen.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. April 2015)

Habe ich jetzt den falschen verlinkt, uno momento...

ok: Scusi!
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...age=3;menu=1000,2,112;mid=180;pgc=13496:13499

Den habe ich verbaut, hat gepasst.


----------



## Randon (21. April 2015)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Habe ich jetzt den falschen verlinkt, uno momento...
> 
> ok: Scusi!
> http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...age=3;menu=1000,2,112;mid=180;pgc=13496:13499
> ...


Klugscheissmodus an: "uno momento heisst eins Moment. Korrekt ist un momento." Klugscheissmodus aus. ;-)


----------



## Zonerider (22. April 2015)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Was das Umbauen der Nabe angeht: Bei der Pro II ohne Evo muss wohl ne neue Achse rein, das heißt Lager aus- und einpressen. Bei der Evo-Verion tauschst Du nur die Endkappen.



Hab hier womöglich 2 verschiedene, einmal alt und einmal neueres Modell? Egal, steht zum Verkauf.


----------



## Zonerider (23. April 2015)

Doppelposting


----------



## jay-em-ass (27. April 2015)

Hey Leute,
ich komme vom Trial-Forum und spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir ein MTB für kürzere Touren zusammenzustellen, mit dem ich bei Bedarf jedoch Späße wie Bunnyhops/Drops etc. machen kann, was man halt so in der Stadt findet 
Bin jetzt über den Hornet Rahmen gestolpert und denke, dass der ganz gut für mein Vorhaben geeignet ist.
Bin 190cm groß und würde mir den 18"er zulegen, aber wollte nur nochmal sichergehen, ob der Rahmen für sowas passt.

Nicht falsch verstehen, fürs grobe hab ich immer noch mein Inspired, ich will nur ein MTB, mit dem man Distanz zurücklegen kann, aber immer noch "agil" ist.


----------



## hasardeur (28. April 2015)

Passt perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaseOnline (28. April 2015)

Servus! 

Denke gerade darüber nach, das Hornet meiner besseren Hälfte für einen AlpenX umzurüsten. Also von 1x10 auf 2x10. Welchen Umwerfer bräuchte ich für ein 2014er Hornet? 

Danke & Grüße, 
Marc


----------



## sp00n82 (28. April 2015)

Mir wurde ein Topswing, Toppull ans Herz gelegt, wegen der Öffnung im Sattelrohr.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. April 2015)

jay-em-ass schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich komme vom Trial-Forum und spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir ein MTB für kürzere Touren zusammenzustellen, mit dem ich bei Bedarf jedoch Späße wie Bunnyhops/Drops etc. machen kann, was man halt so in der Stadt findet
> Bin jetzt über den Hornet Rahmen gestolpert und denke, dass der ganz gut für mein Vorhaben geeignet ist.
> Bin 190cm groß und würde mir den 18"er zulegen, aber wollte nur nochmal sichergehen, ob der Rahmen für sowas passt.
> ...


Im Prinzip für Ähnliches habe ich mir bei identischer Körpergröße auch den 18" Hornet gekauft. Muss noch ein paar Teile ranschrauben, die letzten sollten Morgen per Post eintreffen, dann gibt's Bilder. Bei unserer Größe muss eine ziemlich lange Stütze her, damit sie bei dem langen Hebel noch weit genug im Rahmen steckt. 400mm wäre bei mir wohl eher etwas zu kurz.

Über die Übersetzung solltest Du Dir auch nochmal Gedanken machen, ob Du mit einem Kettenblatt und ggf. Adapterritzel hinkommst, oder ob Du lieber zwei Blätter nimmst. Ich nehme nur eines, das Rad ist eher zum Spielen, für lange Touren habe ich andere Räder.


----------



## jay-em-ass (28. April 2015)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Im Prinzip für Ähnliches habe ich mir bei identischer Körpergröße auch den 18" Hornet gekauft. Muss noch ein paar Teile ranschrauben, die letzten sollten Morgen per Post eintreffen, dann gibt's Bilder. Bei unserer Größe muss eine ziemlich lange Stütze her, damit sie bei dem langen Hebel noch weit genug im Rahmen steckt. 400mm wäre bei mir wohl eher etwas zu kurz.
> 
> Über die Übersetzung solltest Du Dir auch nochmal Gedanken machen, ob Du mit einem Kettenblatt und ggf. Adapterritzel hinkommst, oder ob Du lieber zwei Blätter nimmst. Ich nehme nur eines, das Rad ist eher zum Spielen, für lange Touren habe ich andere Räder.



Am Thema Übersetzung saß ich gestern schon ne Stunde. Hab mir jetzt 1x10 mit 36er oder 34er Kettenblatt und ner 11-36er Kassette vorgestellt.
Das müsste für meinen Einsatzzweck passen. Große Touren werd ich damit auch nicht machen, will halt nur mobiler sein, als auf meinem Inspired mit ner 18/13 Übersetzung.


----------



## Zonerider (4. Mai 2015)

DP


----------



## Ben_987 (4. Mai 2015)

Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist M was laut Dartmoor ein 16" eigentlich eher 17". Wie sieht es beim L Rahmen aus. Hat jemand den aktuellen mal vermessen?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. Mai 2015)

@ Ben 987: Welche Maße brauchst Du denn?
Auf die Schnelle:
Effektive Oberrohrlänge bei 15 cm Federweg: 61 cm
Oberrohr entlang des Rohrs gemessen: 59,5 cm
Steuerrohr: 11,5 cm
Sitzrohr: 45,5 cm


----------



## obsbtaum (7. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich weiss nicht ob das hier schon gefragt wurde. Ich nehms mal an, aber ich wollt jetzt nicht die ganzen 34 seiten durchlesen.

Ich moechte mir ein hornet 2015 aufbauen und fragte mich welches innenlager man dafuer braucht.

Mfg 

Lars


----------



## Thiel (7. Mai 2015)

Bsa kompatibel. Steht bestimmt auch auf der Home page.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obsbtaum (7. Mai 2015)

Mmh.... Mag sein. Ich konnte es der hp nicht entnehmen. Vielen dank fuer die antwort


----------



## jay-em-ass (7. Mai 2015)

Hab ne gebrauchte Kettenführung von e*thirteen gekauft, allerdings ohne Schrauben und Distanz-Scheiben. Kann mir einer sagen, ob und wie viele Distanzscheiben er bei seinem Hornet mit 1x10 Antrieb verbauen musste?
Dann würde ich gleich bestellen, damit ich am Wochenende mein Bike zusammenbauen kann


----------



## hasardeur (7. Mai 2015)

Kommt auf das verbaute Kettenblatt an. Mit spiderless KB wirst Du 2-3 Beilagscheiben benötigen, mit Spider keine.


----------



## jay-em-ass (8. Mai 2015)

Danke, dann bestell ich mal nur schrauben und schau einfach, wie ich hinkomme.


----------



## imba (13. Mai 2015)

Mahlzeit, bin jetzt über die Kaufberatung hier gelandet.

Der Hornet Rahmen ist in die engere Wahl bzgl. Hardtail Projekt gekommen. Ich würde mir gerne meine "eierlegende Wollmilchsau" zusammenstellen. Eigentlich bin auf der Suche nach einem AM-/Trailbike das sich für die Feierabendrunde, gelegentlichen Touren, als Winterrad und als Fahrtechniktrainer eignet. Ich möchte mit dem Radl einigermaßen vernünftig aus eigener Kraft den Berg/Hang raufkommen (mein Fully muss ich immer schieben ;-)) und mit viel Spaß wieder runter kommen. Flowtrails oder die Freeride in Willingen wären ebenfalls mögliche Einsatzgebiete.
Was ich bisher gelesen habe, sollte das mit dem Rad kein Problem sein. Die Gabel sollte so um die 140mm haben. Was würdert ihr für einen Aufbau empfehlen? Welche Komponenten machen Sinn?
Ich bin absoluter Newbie was den Zusammenbau angeht. Hatte bisher immer Komplettbikes. 

Bei meiner Größe von knapp 1.90m habe ich mir den 18" Zoll Rahmen vorgestellt. Die Farbe entscheide ich spontan ;-) Fall jemand aus dem Ruhrpott kommt und einen Probesitzmöglichkeit hat, bitte melden.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. Mai 2015)

Mal ein paar erste Anmerkungen von meiner Seite:

Habe ne 15 cm Revelation verbaut und einen 30 /11-36er Antrieb. Absenken musste ich die Gabel bisher nicht, das Ding hat keine übermäßige Tendenz, vorne abzuheben.
Bin auch 1,90 m und habe den 18"er. Wenn es ein Maßrahmen geworden wäre, wäre er vermutlich noch etwas länger geworden, so dass man einen kürzeren Vorbau hätte nutzen können. Aber ist schon okay.

Dem entnehme ich, dass gerne eine 15 cm Gabel genutzt werden kann und zumindest bis dahin eine Absenkfunktion eher überflüssig ist. Wenn Du bei der Gabel weniger geizen möchtest als ich, nimm eine Pike, die geht nochmal einiges besser als die Revelation.

Die Übersetzung scheint auch zu reichen. Wenn öfter mal eine Flachetappe dabei ist oder es gar leicht abwärts geht, würde man sich noch ein paar Zähne mehr vorne wünschen. Ließe sich wohl z. B. mit 32er Blatt und Trickstuff Versägeblatt o.ä. hinbiegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faradfara (13. Mai 2015)

Weiß jemand, ob die 2015 Rahmen lackiert oder eloxiert sind?
Und ist der "metallic silver" Rahmen RAW?


----------



## imba (14. Mai 2015)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Mal ein paar erste Anmerkungen von meiner Seite:
> 
> Habe ne 15 cm Revelation verbaut und einen 30 /11-36er Antrieb. Absenken musste ich die Gabel bisher nicht, das Ding hat keine übermäßige Tendenz, vorne abzuheben.
> Bin auch 1,90 m und habe den 18"er. Wenn es ein Maßrahmen geworden wäre, wäre er vermutlich noch etwas länger geworden, so dass man einen kürzeren Vorbau hätte nutzen können. Aber ist schon okay.
> ...


Danke für deine Anmerkungen!

Die RS Revelation könnte ich mir gut vorstellen. Am liebsten wäre mir eine verstellbare Gabel die 120-140/160mm bietet. Ich muss schauen was es da alles gibt und was die Gabeln taugen. Bin da noch für alles offen. Ich fange am Besten mal eine Teileliste an.


----------



## zuz (14. Mai 2015)

die 350er marzocchis schauen auch interessant aus falls du auf 650b gehst.


----------



## imba (14. Mai 2015)

auf jeden Fall... hätte auch gerne mal wieder ein Marzocchi.
Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher was die Laufradgröße angeht. Die 26" Teile scheinen ja teilweise wie Blei in den Regalen zu liegen. Sind auf jeden Fall günstiger zu haben. Ich würde gerne 650B testen wobei ich hier gelsen habe, dass die Größe beim Hornet Rahmen teilweise Schwierigkeiten macht. Korrigiert mich falls dem nicht so ist.


----------



## zuz (14. Mai 2015)

hab meinen rahmen noch nicht aber laut händler hinten dann max 2.2er reifen, was mich persönlich nicht stört. für 26 findest eventuell noch irgendwo eine marzocchi 55er im sale (glaube alutech hatte da was).


----------



## hasardeur (14. Mai 2015)

Bei dicken Pellen wird es mit 650B schnell eng. Eine travelbare MZ 44 TSt2 ATA in 26" hat zwar "nur" 140 mm, ist aber die am feinsten ansprechende travelbare Gabel, die mir bislang untergekommen ist. RS und FOX kannst Du dagegen vergessen.

Edit: eine 55 hat 170 mm. Das dünkt mir etwas reichlich für das Hornet. Und sie ist nicht travelbar.


----------



## NaitsirhC (14. Mai 2015)

Mein 12er Hornet in 18" ist jetzt zwangsweise im Ruhestand, Riss an der vorderen Schweißnaht am Übergang vom Sattel- zum Oberrohr. Insgesamt war ich ganz zufrieden mit dem Rad, nochmal würde ich es allerdings nicht kaufen.

[+]: Preis
[+]:Gewicht
[-]: Sitzgeometrie. Sitzwinkel viel zu flach, dadurch Oberrohr im Sitzen zu lang und stärkere Auswirkung von langem Stützenauszug. Im stehen dann aber ok und angenehm zu fahren.
[-]: Offene Schaltzugverlegung
[-]: Reifenfreiheit hinten.


----------



## sp00n82 (14. Mai 2015)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Mein 12er Hornet in 18" ist jetzt zwangsweise im Ruhestand, Riss an der vorderen Schweißnaht am Übergang vom Sattel- zum Oberrohr. Insgesamt war ich ganz zufrieden mit dem Rad, nochmal würde ich es allerdings nicht kaufen.
> 
> [+]: Preis
> [+]:Gewicht
> ...


Zumindest Punkt 3 und 4 sind mit den neuen Rahmen ja nicht mehr gegeben, es sei denn du meintest innenverlegte Züge. Punkt 5 muss ich mal schauen, was bei 26" geht.

@imba
Du könntest auch mischen, 27.5" vorne und hinten für mehr Reifenfreiheit 26".


----------



## NaitsirhC (14. Mai 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Zumindest Punkt 3 und 4 sind mit den neuen Rahmen ja nicht mehr gegeben, es sei denn du meintest innenverlegte Züge. Punkt 5 muss ich mal schauen, was bei 26" geht.


Stimmt, da wäre das neue Modell sicher ne Überlegung wert. Nee, meinte schon durchgehende Zughüllen.


----------



## imba (15. Mai 2015)

@imba
Du könntest auch mischen, 27.5" vorne und hinten für mehr Reifenfreiheit 26".[/QUOTE]

Danke für den Tipp. An die Möglichkeit habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Wäre zu überlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (15. Mai 2015)

Scaled Sizing als Problemlöser einer nicht passenden Konstruktion? Wenn ich bereits vor Kauf eines Rahmens solche Kompromisse einplane, sollte ich die Entscheidung noch einmal überdenken. Dann lieber bei 26'' bleiben und die Preisvorteile der Ladenhüter (Gabeln, Laufradsätze) mitnehmen. Man darf sich aber auch fragen, ob es bei 27,5'' überhaupt ein Reifen mit mehr als 57mm Breite sein muss. Schließlich ist die Aufstandsfläche durch den größeren Durchmesser schon vergrößert. Es gibt auch ausreichend hoch bauende, also voluminöse Reifen in 27,5 x 2,2/2,25/2,3 (Ardent, HRII, Ibex, Canis, Baron, TK, MKII...).


----------



## xrated (15. Mai 2015)

Passt dem beim neuen Modell ein 650B hinten rein der größer als 2,25" ist?

Gibts in dem Preisbereich noch einen Rahmen mit ähnlichem Lenkwinkel ausser On-One?
An dem Rahmen gibts doch einige Sachen die mir nicht gefallen:
IS Steuersatz
niedriges Sattelrohr (wegen Bruchgefahr Rahmen)
Relativ seltener Achsstandard


----------



## mikefize (15. Mai 2015)

@xrated Du könntest dir mal das NS Clash anschauen: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/ns-bikes-clash-rahmen-2015/rp-prod127513#

Laut Hompeage 66° LW bei 120mm, freigegeben bis 150mm, das ist wohl sogar noch etwas flacher als das Hornet.


----------



## xrated (15. Mai 2015)

http://www.ns-bikes.com/clash,1186,pl.htm

67,5 bei 120 oder?
Das Hornet liegt bei 65,5° 160mm. 40mm mehr müssten 2° sein.
Aber beim Clash könnte man mit EC Cups wenigstens noch 0,5° höher.
Ich will nicht soviel Federweg aber trotzdem flachen Lenkwinkel.
Momentan habe ich eine 115mm Reba in einem Rahmen der eigentlich für 80mm ist.

Wenn ich einen neuen Rahmen kaufe dann machts wohl Sinn 650B zu nehmen auch wenn erstmal 26" reinkommen.

Beim Clash ist das L 17,4" ähnlich lang wie das Hornet in 16" aber das OR viel länger (62 vs 59) hmmm

Aktuell fahre ich ein 16,5" was einfach zu kurz ist mit 105cm Radstand (OR effektiv 565mm, Vorbau 75mm) und der Sitzwinkel zu flach, deswegen kommt man kaum einen Berg rauf. Der Sitzwinkel wäre beim Clash ja auch flacher als Hornet da nur mit 120 angegeben. Deswegen ist wohl das OR beim Clash länger.


----------



## sp00n82 (15. Mai 2015)

Hmpf, Bike24 kommt einfach nicht zu Potte mit der eingeschickten Hinterradsteckachse.
Weiß jemand, welche 12x135mm Steckachse beim Dartmoor noch passt? Der Standard ist ja so gut wie nicht existent, und der Testkauf bei CNC passt leider auch nicht (Gewinde falsch + Gewinde auf beiden Seiten, beim Dartmoor nur auf einer).


----------



## imba (15. Mai 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> ...Dann lieber bei 26'' bleiben und die Preisvorteile der Ladenhüter (Gabeln, Laufradsätze) mitnehmen. ...


Ich denke, ich werde auch erstmal 26" beginnen. Bin mir ja auch gar nicht sicher ob mir ein HT wirklich zusagt und möchte daher das Hornet recht günstig aufbauen. Von daher wäre o.g. Vorteil ganz angenehm. Btw. könnt ihr einen guten und bezahlbaren LRS empfehlen? Sollte auch mal einen Bikeparkeinsatz überstehen.


----------



## mikefize (15. Mai 2015)

Was heißt bezahlbar?


----------



## imba (15. Mai 2015)

max. 450€ für einen neuen LRS.


----------



## mikefize (15. Mai 2015)

Hope Pro 2 Evo + ZTR Flow EX ... sollte dir jeder Laufradbauer für den genannten Preis aufbauen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (15. Mai 2015)

Billiger, und leicht: Sun Ringle Charger (gibt es gebraucht hinterhergeworfen)...oft verpönt, hält bei mir aber schon drei Jahre (und ich bin nicht leicht)
Billig und schwerer: Sun Ringle Singletrack, wenn es ganz hart abgeht, dann Doubletrack
Für 400€ gibt es auch Hope Hoops mit FlowEX und Hope Pro2 Evo.

@sp00n82: Schau mal bei Reverse und Alutech. Die RS Maxle Lite ist teurer, passt aber auch und ist werkzeuglos (Reverse auch).

https://www.google.de/webhp?sourcei...&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#tbm=shop&q=steckachse+12+135


----------



## imba (15. Mai 2015)

Danke euch, schaue ich mir an. Was haltet ihr von den LRS von Sixpack oder Spank?


----------



## hasardeur (15. Mai 2015)

Kenn ich beide nicht aus Erfahrung, wäre für mich letztlich eine Preisfrage. Bei Laufrädern ist auch viel Geschmacksache und von Vorurteilen geprägt. Veltech wäre auch ein guter P/L-Tipp. Ich würde nur nichts mit exotischen Speichen und Nippeln nehmen, also scheiden Crossmax und Crankbrothers (für mich) aus.
Am besten schaust Du mal in den Bikemarkt. Das findet man immer was. Bei manchen Preisen lohnt auch ein Experiment.


----------



## xrated (15. Mai 2015)

Bau halt selbst wenn du das Rad schon baust


----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. Mai 2015)

imba schrieb:


> Danke euch, schaue ich mir an. Was haltet ihr von den LRS von Sixpack oder Spank?


Den Sixpack-Satz aus meinem Twoface habe ich mal mit dem Tensiometer durchgemessen: War nicht perfekt wie vom Laufradbauer, aber durchaus solide eingespeicht, so dass er keine großen Probleme machen sollte. 

Ich würde allerdings schauen, einen mit 32 Speichen zu nehmen und mit mehr Felge als der dünnen SAM.
Weil bei mir die Unvernunft gesiegt und die Farbe eine große Rolle bei der Auswahl gespielt hat, habe ich einen Satz Resident eingespeicht. Gar nicht mal so übel, lediglich die Maulweite ist für das Gewicht in der heutigen Zeit relativ gering. Auf der anderen Seite dürften sie recht stabil sein.

Ich bin auch deswegen auf 26" gegangen, weil ich die Gabel günstig bekommen habe. Die zusätzliche Reifenfreiheit finde ich auch gut.


----------



## imba (16. Mai 2015)

Okay danke für die Info. Damit kann ich schon mal wan anfangen. 
Der Plan sieht eigentlich so aus, dass ich diverse Teile am Fully austauschen möchte und das was passt, an das Hornet zu verbasteln. Bremse etc.
Kurze Frage zum Hornet-Rahmen habe ich noch. Sind die Schriftzüge überlackiert oder bekommt man die relativ einfach ab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxed (16. Mai 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Passt dem beim neuen Modell ein 650B hinten rein der größer als 2,25" ist?
> 
> Gibts in dem Preisbereich noch einen Rahmen mit ähnlichem Lenkwinkel ausser On-One?
> An dem Rahmen gibts doch einige Sachen die mir nicht gefallen:
> ...


Ich hab auf ner ZTR Flow EX 650B nen Maxxis Ikon 2,35" hinten drin und noch ausreichend Platz


----------



## zuz (16. Mai 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Passt dem beim neuen Modell ein 650B hinten rein der größer als 2,25" ist?
> 
> Gibts in dem Preisbereich noch einen Rahmen mit ähnlichem Lenkwinkel ausser On-One?
> An dem Rahmen gibts doch einige Sachen die mir nicht gefallen:
> ...



commencal meta ht (sx) ca. 300, nsbikes eccentric alu ca. 350.


----------



## xrated (16. Mai 2015)

Das Commencal hat 66° bei 530mm Gabel, wäre bei 26" dann ca. 520mm. Meine Reba hat 30mm weniger also wären das dann 67,5°. Also fast gleich wie beim Clash. Irgendwie scheinen die in der Klasse fast identischen Lenkwinkel zu haben.
Der Directmount macht das Commencal leider ziemlich unbrauchbar weil ich keine Standardübersetzung fahre.


----------



## imba (21. Mai 2015)

Ich bins nochmal. Habe mal eine Teileliste angefangen. Würde das so in etwas zu einem Funbike passen welches für die Feierabendrunde und ein paar kurze bis mittlere Touren taugt?

Rahmen: Hornet 18" (bei 1,89m und 86er Schrittlänge)
Gabel: steht noch fest. Irgendwas um die 140mm. Vermutlich RS Pike oder Revalation
Antrieb: Shimano SLX oder XT 
Kurbel: SLX oder XT
Bremse: Avid Elexir 7 200/180
LRS: ZTR Flow EX
Stütze: Thompson Elite 
50er Vorbau 
Lenker: Sixpack Millenium - gekürzt auf 760mm
...
...
...

Fahrt ihr euer Hornet mit 1x10 oder 2fach?
Muss ich auf irgendwelche Sondermaße achten wenn ich die Komponeten bestelle? Bin da leider noch nicht so firm. Das Hornet soll mein Schrauber Übunungsobjekt werden. ;-)


----------



## sp00n82 (21. Mai 2015)

Sondermaße... hm, eigentlich nicht, nur der Steuersatz muss IS42/28.6 | IS52/40 sein, und beim Umwerfer einen mit Top Swing nehmen (also Schelle unterhalb, und sofern kein 1x natürlich). Wobei da auch jemand meinte, dass er es mit einem Down-Swing hinbekommen hat.

Sondermaße hat höchstens die hintere Steckachse, die ich jetzt *endlich* von Bike24 wieder bekommen habe (über ein Monat hat das gedauert). Und was soll ich sagen, die Ersatzachse ist zwar jetzt gleichmäßiger als die alte, aber sie passt immer noch nicht durch meine Sun Ringle Nabe. Durchmesser ca. 11,98mm diesmal, dafür eben durchgängig.
Diesmal schleife ich sie aber selber runter, anstatt wieder nen Monat auf Ersatz zu warten.

Laut X-12 Spezifikation (was die Nabe ja vorher war, und womit sie auch tadellos funktioniert hat) darf die Nabe einen Durchmesser von 12,00 - 12,05mm haben. Da bin ich wohl an der unteren Grenze bei den Laufrädern, vielleicht sogar schon drunter, und die Steckachse von Dartmoor (jaja, kein X12, aber eben auch eine mit einem 12mm Durchmesser Standard) an der oberen mit gerade mal 0,02mm unter den 12.


----------



## MikeGa (21. Mai 2015)

Kannst Du nicht die Nabe aufreiben. Das sollte doch genauer werden als die Achse abzuschleifen?


----------



## sp00n82 (21. Mai 2015)

MikeGa schrieb:


> Kannst Du nicht die Nabe aufreiben. Das sollte doch genauer werden als die Achse abzuschleifen?


Ich könnte da höchstens mit ner Rundfeile dran rumfuhrwerken, zum richtigen Ausreiben müsste ich sie irgendwo hinbringen.


----------



## Randon (21. Mai 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ich könnte da höchstens mit ner Rundfeile dran rumfuhrwerken, zum richtigen Ausreiben müsste ich sie irgendwo hinbringen.



Hast du mal testweise ein anderes HR versucht? Bei mir passt die Achse nämlich problemlos - Nabe Hope Evo Pro.

Aber Dartmoor (bzw. die Chinesen) arbeiten schon etwas Toleranztoleranter. Bei mir z.B. ist ein recht großer Spalt zwischen Rahmen und Steuersatzdeckel oben - mit dem Blink. Am Steuersatz liegt es nicht, den habe ich mal testweise in ein Specialized Stumpjumper gesteckt - passt perfekt. Ich denke da ist einfach der Sitz nicht so gut gefräst, da ist das obere Lager nicht tief genug drin, das werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal nacharbeiten lassen.


----------



## limbokoenig (21. Mai 2015)

Das mit dem Steuersatzdeckel ist bei mir auch so.
Ich war mir beim Aufbau ziemlich unsicher ob das so sein soll, aber man sieht es doch häufiger.
Gehört wohl so.
Wollte eigentlich noch nen O-Ring drüber ziehen, hab aber leider nix passendes gefunden...

Meine Achse passt übrigens auch ohne Probleme in meine Superstar Switch Evo Nabe.


----------



## MikeGa (21. Mai 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ich könnte da höchstens mit ner Rundfeile dran rumfuhrwerken, zum richtigen Ausreiben müsste ich sie irgendwo hinbringen.




Von wo kommst Du?
Falls Gegend um Stuttgart könnte ich aushelfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (21. Mai 2015)

Randon schrieb:


> Hast du mal testweise ein anderes HR versucht? Bei mir passt die Achse nämlich problemlos - Nabe Hope Evo Pro.


Ja, an der Funworks Nabe passt sie durch. Aber das Laufrad ist fürs Fully reserviert.
Die X-12-Achse hat ja auch problemlos gepasst, nur ist die (soweit ich mich erinnere) auch nur 11,84mm dick.


@MikeGa
Raum Heidelberg, also nicht so ganz nah.


 // Edit
Runtergeschliffen auf 11,90mm. 30 Minuten Arbeit, passt.


----------



## hasardeur (22. Mai 2015)

imba schrieb:


> Ich bins nochmal. Habe mal eine Teileliste angefangen. Würde das so in etwas zu einem Funbike passen welches für die Feierabendrunde und ein paar kurze bis mittlere Touren taugt?
> 
> Rahmen: Hornet 18" (bei 1,89m und 86er Schrittlänge)
> Gabel: steht noch fest. Irgendwas um die 140mm. Vermutlich RS Pike oder Revalation
> ...



Die Frage ist, ob Du die Teile schon hast oder erst besorgen musst.

Stütze: für mich nur noch remote.
Bremse: Shimano SLX oder neue Magura-Serie (1 oder 2 Kolben sind eine individuelle Frage), wenn Geld weniger wichtig ist: Hope
Gabel: Pike vor Revelation, beliebt sind aber auch die alte Pike. Als 140-150 mm Gabel stehe ich total auf die Zocchi 44 als TST2 oder RC3 Ti
Antrieb und Kurbel sind komplett Geschmacksache....ob SRAM, Shimano, Raceface oder was auch immer, es funktioniert alles gut.
ZTR Flow EX ist mir mittlerweile etwas zu schmal. 28-30mm Maulweite (innen) dürfen die Felgen sehr gern haben.


----------



## duc-mo (22. Mai 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> ZTR Flow EX ist mir mittlerweile etwas zu schmal. 28-30mm Maulweite (innen) dürfen die Felgen sehr gern haben.



Ja ne is klar...


----------



## zuz (22. Mai 2015)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ja ne is klar...



unbedingt aber auch


----------



## Randon (22. Mai 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> ZTR Flow EX ist mir mittlerweile etwas zu schmal.



Also ich komme mit den schmalen Flow EX ganz gut zurecht. Zugegeben, das Hornet bleibt damit nicht allein stehen, aber so bissl Balance halten macht auch Spass beim MTB


----------



## imba (22. Mai 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob Du die Teile schon hast oder erst besorgen musst.
> 
> Stütze: für mich nur noch remote.
> Bremse: Shimano SLX oder neue Magura-Serie (1 oder 2 Kolben sind eine individuelle Frage), wenn Geld weniger wichtig ist: Hope
> ...


Danke für deine Anmerkungen. 
Bis auf die Bremsen bin ich für alles offen, mein Demo soll eine Zee oder Saint spendiert bekommen. Somit wären die Avid Bremsen übrig. Alle restlichen Teile müsste ich besorgen. Je günstiger desto besser aber die Teile sollten schon was taugen.


----------



## hasardeur (22. Mai 2015)

Für alle lustigen Gesellen hier nochmal mit entsprechender Hervorhebung:

Eine Flow Ex ist *mir *mittlerweile zu schmal. Ich habe auch nicht geschrieben, dass man damit nicht fahren kann, aber der Vorteil von breiteren Felgen dürfte klar sein.


----------



## sp00n82 (23. Mai 2015)

So, nachdem ich jetzt kaum fassbarer Weise tatsächlich eine passende Steckachse einbauen konnte, kann ich auch etwas zur Reifenfreiheit am Hinterbau des 2014/2015er Hornet-Rahmens bei 26" sagen.



 

 



Der Rock Razor ist im ungefahrenem Zustand 59,5mm breit, und an jeder Seite ist noch ca. 7-8mm Platz. Dafür reicht es, aber wenn ich jetzt die 12,5mm weiter nach innen gehen würde für 27,5" (von 559er Felge auf 584er Felge), dann könnte das schon arg knapp werden.


----------



## Randon (24. Mai 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Der Rock Razor ist im ungefahrenem Zustand 59,5mm breit, und an jeder Seite ist noch ca. 7-8mm Platz. Dafür reicht es, aber wenn ich jetzt die 12,5mm weiter nach innen gehen würde für 27,5" (von 559er Felge auf 584er Felge), dann könnte das schon arg knapp werden.



Die Angaben sind für den Hans Dampf 26x2.35 auf Flow EX quasi identisch. Aber da für mich double-five-nine eh der einzig wahre Laufradstandard ist, passt das schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faradfara (24. Mai 2015)

Kann mir jemand der L-Rahmen Besitzer einen Gefallen tun und mal ausmessen wie lang die hintere Bremsleitung ist?
Werde mir demnächst einen Rahmen ordern und würde gerne vorab wissen, wie lang die Leitung sein muss ...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. Mai 2015)

Bei mir sind's mit 65 mm Vorbau/750 mm Lenker ca. 137 cm. Allerdings großzügig verlegt. Ca. 5 cm kürzer ginge sicher auch noch.


----------



## faradfara (24. Mai 2015)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Bei mir sind's mit 65 mm Vorbau/750 mm Lenker ca. 137 cm. Allerdings großzügig verlegt. Ca. 5 cm kürzer ginge sicher auch noch.



Perfekt, danke! Hab noch ne 1400er Leitung, dann passt das!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. Mai 2015)

Fährt hier noch jemand das Ding mit Plattformpedalen und 26" ?

Falls ja: Habt Ihr auch das Problem, dass die Pedale relativ häufig aufsetzen? Ist mein erstes Rad mit Flat Pedals, muss ich fairerweise dazu sagen. Aber mich hätte es heute beinahe gelegt, als ich in der Kurve aufgesetzt habe. Bin am Überlegen, ob ich ggf. auf 170 mm Kurbeln wechseln soll.


----------



## fabeltierkater (25. Mai 2015)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Fährt hier noch jemand das Ding mit Plattformpedalen und 26" ?
> 
> Falls ja: Habt Ihr auch das Problem, dass die Pedale relativ häufig aufsetzen? Ist mein erstes Rad mit Flat Pedals, muss ich fairerweise dazu sagen. Aber mich hätte es heute beinahe gelegt, als ich in der Kurve aufgesetzt habe. Bin am Überlegen, ob ich ggf. auf 170 mm Kurbeln wechseln soll.



Ja, fahre das Rad auch so, allerdings mit 170er Kurbel und 170er Lyrik - Probleme mit Aufsetzen hatte ich bisher noch nie.


----------



## sp00n82 (25. Mai 2015)

In der Kurve aufsetzen deutet ja erstmal eher auf falsche/unglückliche Pedalstellung hin.
Ansonsten hab ich mit dem Hornet bisher noch keine Ausfahrt hinter mir (das Schaltwerk ist doch noch an mehr Stellen krumm, als ich angenommen hatte ), aber mit dem Fully fahr ich mir schon ab und an einen Pin am Pedal ab.
Seit der 170er Kurbel seltener, aber die hab ich primär wegen der Sitz-/Knieposition geholt.
Bevor ich ne kürzere Kurbel nur deswegen holen würde, würde ich eher nach flacheren (11mm) Pedalen Ausschau halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (25. Mai 2015)

@sp00n82:

Gut möglich. Nur eine enge Kurve bergauf erfordert nunmal, dass man pedaliert. Mit Klickies bin ich dort noch nie hängen geblieben. Werd's mal noch paar Ausfahrten testen und dann sehen, ob ich was mache und wenn ja was.


----------



## sp00n82 (25. Mai 2015)

Na gut, aufwärts ist was anderes, evtl. auch mal ne andere Linie probieren. Wobei da zumindest kein so großes Verletzungsrisiko besteht (und du kannst ja ohne Probleme die Füße von den Pedalen nehmen ).
Von Clicks auf Flats muss man sich da halt unter Umständen auch nen anderen Rhythmus angewöhnen, um die Steine nicht zu treffen.


----------



## imba (26. Mai 2015)

So, hab mir gestern den Hornet Rahmen bestellt. Das bedeutet für euch viele nervige Fragen meinerseits da dies mein erster Radaufbau überhaupt ist. :-D
Meine erste Frage da ich gerade eine passende Gabel suche. Tendiere zur Fox Float oder Talas. Welche Schaftlänge sollte die Gabel haben?


----------



## sp00n82 (26. Mai 2015)

Mindestens Steuerrohr + Vorbauhöhe + Steuersatzhöhe.
Meine Gabel hat ca. 19cm bei dem kleinen Rahmen (so klein ist der wirklich nicht), und hat dort noch einen ca. 2cm hohen Spacerturm über dem Vorbau (keine Spacer unten bisher).


----------



## thomas79 (26. Mai 2015)

Weiß jemand die Mindesteinstecktiefe der Sattelstütze beim Hornet-Rahmen?


----------



## sp00n82 (26. Mai 2015)

Ca. 11cm bis zur Unterkante Oberrohr beim kleinen Rahmen.


----------



## imba (26. Mai 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Mindestens Steuerrohr + Vorbauhöhe + Steuersatzhöhe.
> Meine Gabel hat ca. 19cm bei dem kleinen Rahmen (so klein ist der wirklich nicht), und hat dort noch einen ca. 2cm hohen Spacerturm über dem Vorbau (keine Spacer unten bisher).


Danke


----------



## xrated (26. Mai 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Mindestens Steuerrohr + Vorbauhöhe + Steuersatzhöhe.
> Meine Gabel hat ca. 19cm bei dem kleinen Rahmen (so klein ist der wirklich nicht), und hat dort noch einen ca. 2cm hohen Spacerturm über dem Vorbau (keine Spacer unten bisher).



Ist dein Steuersatz so hoch? Der Rahmen hat ja 115, dann +5 Steuersatz + 40 Vorbau + 20 Spacer = 180


----------



## sp00n82 (26. Mai 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Ist dein Steuersatz so hoch? Der Rahmen hat ja 115, dann +5 Steuersatz + 40 Vorbau + 20 Spacer = 180


Ungefähr nen Zentimeter. Und ich hab doch noch 7mm Spacer unter dem Vorbau hab ich grad gesehen. Gabel ist halt noch ungekürzt aus dem Slide übernommen.


----------



## imba (11. Juni 2015)

Wie fahrt ihr eigentlich eurer Hornets? 2x9, 1x10, etc.? 

Ich bin da selber noch nicht so sicher aber tendiere gerade zu 1x10 und bräuchte nochmal eure Hilfe. Ich habe mich zu 98% für eine Shimano Deore XT Kurbel entschieden und müsste wissen welche Kettenblätter, Ritzel und Ketten ich für 1x10 fahren kann. Was passt da? Habt ihr Tipps? Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxed (11. Juni 2015)

Ich fahre 1x10 mit:

Zee Kurbel + Schaltwerk (günstig und sabil für 1x10)

34er Race Face Narrow Wide KB

Reverse X1-B Mini Kefü

Funktioniert einwandfrei


----------



## Geisterfahrer (11. Juni 2015)

Auch 1 x 10, aber die bergtauglichste Günstig-Variante: 30 x 11-36 in Verbindung mit 26"-Laufrädern.
Wenn ich jetzt noch einmal vor dem Aufbau stünde, würde ich wahrscheinlich größere Laufräder nehmen, um etwas mehr Bodenfreiheit zu gewinnen. Ob dann der Antrieb noch passen würde oder ein Adapterritzel her müsste, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## limbokoenig (11. Juni 2015)

Ich fahr auch 1x10 bei 26"

Shimano XXX Kurbel, Kettenblätter verkauft, 30er OnOne Ringmaster drauf gepackt
11-36er XT Kasette mit 42er Mirfe
X.7 Type 2.1 Medium Schaltwerk und X.7 Shifter

Kettenführung war bisher nicht nötig, hatte noch keine Abwürfe.
Ansonsten wunderbar. 
So ein 1-fach Antrieb ist schon was feines.


----------



## imba (11. Juni 2015)

Danke euch. Würde die passen?
http://www.hibike.de/artikel/528064...belsatz.html?gclid=CPzl1eDgh8YCFezKtAodoEUA5g


----------



## limbokoenig (11. Juni 2015)

müsste passen.
An die nötigen Werkzeuge denken (falls nicht schon vorhanden)
Innenlagerwerkzeug TL-FC32
Werkzeug Kurbelarm TL-FC16


----------



## livivancore (11. Juni 2015)

Guten Abend, ich habe mir ein Hornet Rahmen gekauft und dazu den Blink Steuersatz. Nun sind da zwei Konuse dabei, benötigt wird doch aber nur einer oder? Der eine ist 1.5 Zoll und der andere 1 1/8 Zoll haben aber beide den identischen Außendurchmesser. Bin verwirrt


----------



## imba (11. Juni 2015)

limbokoenig schrieb:


> müsste passen.
> An die nötigen Werkzeuge denken (falls nicht schon vorhanden)
> Innenlagerwerkzeug TL-FC32
> Werkzeug Kurbelarm TL-FC16


Super danke.  D.h. also es ist vollkommen egal ob 2 oder 3 fach da die Kettenblätter eh nicht benötigt werden. Right?


----------



## hasardeur (11. Juni 2015)

livivancore schrieb:


> Guten Abend, ich habe mir ein Hornet Rahmen gekauft und dazu den Blink Steuersatz. Nun sind da zwei Konuse dabei, benötigt wird doch aber nur einer oder? Der eine ist 1.5 Zoll und der andere 1 1/8 Zoll haben aber beide den identischen Außendurchmesser. Bin verwirrt



Der 1 1/8" Konus ist für Gabeln mit 1 1/8" Schaft, der 1,5" Konus für tapered Gabeln.


----------



## livivancore (11. Juni 2015)

Habs hinbekommen. Danke trotzdem für die Antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## limbokoenig (11. Juni 2015)

imba schrieb:


> Super danke.  D.h. also es ist vollkommen egal ob 2 oder 3 fach da die Kettenblätter eh nicht benötigt werden. Right?



Bezüglich der Kettenblätter ist es egal, ja.
Einen kleinen unterschied dürfte es bei der Kettenlinie geben. Aber ob das in der Praxis tatsächlich einen gravierenden unterschied macht kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. Juni 2015)

Klar macht das einen Unterschied! Mit dreifach-Kurbel im Einfach-Betrieb bekommt man in der Regel leichter die passende Kettenlinie, weil das mittlere Kettenblatt dafür ganz gut plaziert ist. Bei zweifach muss man mehr tricksen mit Spacern.


----------



## imba (12. Juni 2015)

Ah okay, danke für den Hinweis. Dann schaue ich mich nach der 3fach Variante um. Die im genannten Link hat leider 175mm Kurbel


----------



## limbokoenig (12. Juni 2015)

Was ist an 175 denn verkehrt? Das ist doch Standard oder?


----------



## mikefize (12. Juni 2015)

Wenn man das Hornet mit 26ern aufbaut und bei entsprechender Fahrweise macht aber eine 170er bzgl. der Bodenfreiheit schon sinn.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. Juni 2015)

Limbokoenig fährt ja auch 26" und scheint damit klar zu kommen.
Selber hätte ich aber in der Tat auch gerne mehr Bodenfreiheit. Nur hatte ich die Kurbel schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imba (12. Juni 2015)

Bodenfreiheit ist ein Grund. Der andere ist das ich mir einbilde mit 170mm besser klar zu kommen. Macht der Gewohnheit ;-)


----------



## hasardeur (13. Juni 2015)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Klar macht das einen Unterschied! Mit dreifach-Kurbel im Einfach-Betrieb bekommt man in der Regel leichter die passende Kettenlinie, weil das mittlere Kettenblatt dafür ganz gut plaziert ist. Bei zweifach muss man mehr tricksen mit Spacern.



Oder eine SRAM Kurbel nehmen. Mit 94er Spider einer 11x Kurbel passt die Kettenlinie ideal. Solche Spider mit passendem KB gibt es hier im Bikemarkt sehr preiswert, oft billiger, als Nachrüst-N/W- Kettenblätter. Viele Weight Weenies bauen auf spiderless um und stoßen die übrig gebliebenen Teile günstig ab.


----------



## imba (14. Juni 2015)

zu spät für SRAM Kurbel ;-) Hab gestern noch die 3-fach XT-Kurbel in 170mm bestellt.


----------



## sp00n82 (14. Juni 2015)

Hast du irgendwo ein Angebot gefunden? Suche auch gerade wieder, nachdem ich mein Fully auf 170mm umgerüstet habe, merke ich beim Hardtail schon, dass da mit 175mm was nicht so ganz stimmt.


----------



## imba (14. Juni 2015)

Sonderangebot nicht wirklich. Hab bei bike-components.de bestellt
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/XT-Kurbelgarnitur-FC-M780-FC-M785-Hollowtech-II-p28511/


----------



## sp00n82 (14. Juni 2015)

Uh, also eher die teure Variante. 
Wenn du noch stornieren kannst, kannst ja dort bestellen für billiger:
https://www.bicycles.de/shop/fahrra...g/kurbeln/shimano-kurbelsatz-deore-xt-fc-m780
http://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/shimano-deore-xt-fc-m780-hollowtech-ii-tretlager/aid:515740


----------



## livivancore (14. Juni 2015)

Ich habe zwar keine XT Kurbel, dafür eine Zee. Was ist den so schlimm an 175mm?


----------



## sp00n82 (14. Juni 2015)

Persönliche bzw. anatomische Vorlieben. Passt nicht zu meinen Beinen.


----------



## livivancore (14. Juni 2015)

Aso, ich hab ziemlich lange Beine obwohl ich nur 175cm bin. Daher fahre ich aus Gewohnheit immer 175mm Armlänge. Wie das auf dem Hornetrahmen sein wird weiß ich erst wenn ich es fertig gestellt habe .


----------



## livivancore (14. Juni 2015)

Guten Tag liebe Com,

ich habe folgendes Problem, zumindest empfinde ich es als "Problem". Ich habe gestern mein HT II Innenlager verbaut und im Anschluss Kettenführung und Kurbel. Nun ist mir aufgefallen das die Kurbel ganz minimal eiert. Man siehts es nur wenn man gaaaanz genau hinschaut. Könnte das zu Probleme führen bzw. was könnte der Auslöser dafür sein? Alle 3 Komponenten sind neu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (15. Juni 2015)

Es gibt ja ein Rücktrittsrecht vom Kauf (Fernabsatzgesetz) und dann nimmst Du eines der Angbote aus dem Bikemarkt. Da wimmelt es nur so von passenden Angeboten. Selbst fertige 1-fach Kurbeln ligen da rum.


----------



## imba (15. Juni 2015)

aber keine schwarze XT in 170mm.  Oder ich bin einfach zu ungeschickt im suchen ;-)


----------



## beetle (15. Juni 2015)

Ich habe gerade ein Hornet fertig aufgebaut. Leider knackt der Steuersatz wie blöde. Ist ein Dartmoor Blink. Was mich wundert ist, dass der Steuersatz ohne in einzupressen einfach eingesetzt werden kann. Das Ding fällt einfach raus, wenn man ihn nicht festhält. Auch nach einer großzügigen Fettpackung hat sich da nichts geändert. Sollte das mit dem Lockeren Steuersatz so sein?


----------



## hasardeur (15. Juni 2015)

imba schrieb:


> aber keine schwarze XT in 170mm.  Oder ich bin einfach zu ungeschickt im suchen ;-)



Und warum muss es unbedingt eine schwarze XT sein? Schwarze SRAM und Race Face sind doch auch schick, wenn nicht schicker und bei SRAM bekommt man eben die Kettenlinie besser hin, wie oben beschrieben.


----------



## natzer (17. Juni 2015)

Hallöchen, ich bin gerade dabei mein Hornet aufzubauen.
Ich hab ne non tapered Gabel und hab mir also den Dartmoor Flash Steuersatz bestellt.
Jetzt mein Problem: Ich check nich so ganz wie der untere Teil da passen soll? Wenn ich den einfach so reinsetze dann steht er ca 0,5cm über. 
  Außerdem sieht das auch nicht richtig aus wenn die gerade Fläche vom Steuersatz auf der konischen Fläche vom Rahmen aufliegt. 
Soll ich einfach das Lager rausnehmen und direkt in den Rahmen legen? Dann wär das eine Teil des Steuersatzes ja umsonst??
Also irgendwie komm ich da nicht weiter, kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? 

EDIT: Habs kapiert, der Flash ist für den 2012/13 er Rahmen... Ich brauch den Blink Steuersatz :/


----------



## faradfara (18. Juni 2015)

Steuersatz passt nicht ... Du brauchst den Blink, und nicht Flash!
Der Blink hat konische Auflageflächen, und passt daher ohne Einpressen in den aktuellen Rahmen!

Steht auch in der Beschreibung des Flash auf der Dartmoor Seite: *"Designed to fit Shine, Two6Player, Two4Player 2015, Wish 2012/2013, Phantom and Hornet 2012/2013 frames.*"


----------



## sp00n82 (18. Juni 2015)

Oder jeden anderen IS42/IS52 Steuersatz (der Flash ist EC34/ZS49, also komplett falsch).


----------



## imba (18. Juni 2015)

die erste Teile sind heute eingetrudelt. Rahmen wird aber evtl. noch einer Farbkorrektur unterzogen ;-)


----------



## hasardeur (18. Juni 2015)

Super Gabel 

Die Kurbel wolltest Du ja noch auf 1-fach umbauen, nicht wahr?

Wenn Du bei dem Farbmuster bleibst, wird es bestimmt toll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imba (18. Juni 2015)

richtig, die Kurbel noch auf 1-fach umgebaut. 
Bin auch froh die Gabel noch neu und ungefahren bekommen zu haben. Als nächstes gehe ich mal auf die Suche nach einem LRS. Der darf aber gerne gebraucht sein.


----------



## hasardeur (18. Juni 2015)

Und Silber/raw mit schwarzen Speichen


----------



## livivancore (18. Juni 2015)

Meins ist gestern fertig geworden. 

 

Ich habe daran nur eines zu bemängeln. Der Lack der verwendet wurde ist nicht sehr hochwertig. Ich habe bereits jetzt schon Abnutzungsspuren. Aber ok, er hat 199€ gekostet man sollte von vorne rein nicht soviel erwarten wie bei einem 1000€ Rahmen.


----------



## beetle (18. Juni 2015)

Ich habe das Jugendrad für einen 13 Jährigen letztes Wochenende fertig gestellt.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. Juni 2015)

Wenn die Stütze auf der richtigen Höhe ist, sitzt er aber ganz schön gestreckt darauf. Ansonsten natürlich ein tolles Gerät, über das sich nicht nur ein 13-jähriger zurecht freut.


----------



## imba (19. Juni 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Und Silber/raw mit schwarzen Speichen


nee nee, LRS wird schwarz. Egal welche Farbe der Rahmen hat. Aber eine Nabe in silber/raw wäre was feines ;-)


livivancore schrieb:


> Ich habe daran nur eines zu bemängeln. Der Lack der verwendet wurde ist nicht sehr hochwertig. Ich habe bereits jetzt schon Abnutzungsspuren. Aber ok, er hat 199€ gekostet man sollte von vorne rein nicht soviel erwarten wie bei einem 1000€ Rahmen.


An meinem Rahmen sind auch schon kleine Lackplatzer zu sehen. Naja, irgendwo muss der Preis ja herkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (19. Juni 2015)

Also der Lack kommt mir bisher haltbarer vor als bei meinem Radon Slide...


----------



## livivancore (19. Juni 2015)

Hatte vorher ein Bergamont welches keine nennenswerten Kratzer oder ähnliches hat. Es ist von 2013 und wurde gut gefordert. Es macht schon ein deutlichen Unterschied. Sollte es mal zu grob werden wird einfach neu lackiert oder mit Decals ueberklebt :-D


----------



## livivancore (19. Juni 2015)

Lrs mit Hope Pro 2 Evo kann ich nur empfehlen. Hab mir welche anfertigen lassen nach persoenlichen Geschmack (Farbe, Speichen) etc. fuer erschwingliche 399€. Gibts auch im Silber fuer ne 12mm Achse.


----------



## Lukimoe (20. Juni 2015)

Servus zusammen,

ich habe ein paar Teile daheim rumliegen und mir gedacht ich könnte mir ja wieder n Rad aufbauen.
Dabei bin ich dann über den Hornet Rahmen gestolpert der mir recht gut gefällt. Reicht mir mit 190cm der 18" Rahmen?

Ich hätte ein Truvativ Howitzer XT Innenlager mit 50mm Kettenlinie und eine Hussefelt DH Double (170mm 22/32Z). Das Lager sollte ja in den Rahmen passen aber geht der Rest auch? 32Z sind wohl zu wenig um vernünftig zu fahren vermute ich.

Als Gabel hätte ich noch ne Tora in 130mm, da brauche ich dann noch den passenden Steuersatz. Beim BMO wird der Flash als der richtige fürs Hornet verkauft, scheint aber doch nicht zu passen. Habt ihr da Tips was reinpasst und nicht übermäßig teuer ist?


----------



## 6TiWon (20. Juni 2015)

-flash passt nicht. blink steuersatz oder jeden mit diesen massen: IS42/IS52 (cane creek, acros, KCNC...)
-wenn du das teil als freeride oder enduro nutzt, sind mmn 130 zu wenig
-ich fahre 1x10 mit hi 11/42 und vorne 30 blatt und 27,5er lrs


----------



## Lukimoe (20. Juni 2015)

Servus, danke für die Tips.

Ich würds gern in dem Bereich nutzen aber um zu schauen wie viel ich wirklich fahren würde ich erstmal die Tora behalten und bei Bedarf aufrüsten. Wie ist bei 11 hinten und 30 vorne die Übersetzung? Kommt mir sehr kurz vor aber ich hab da quasi keine Erfahrung.

Wo ist eigentlich der Unterschied vom 2015er zum 2014er Rahmen? Es gibt ja welche für 209€, das wird wohl der alte sein...


----------



## livivancore (20. Juni 2015)

Wenn man gut sucht oder hier im Bikemarkt mal bei den Händlern nett fragst bekommst den Rahmen auch für 199€ und kannst den Blink Steuersatz gleich mitbestellen in deiner Wunschfarbe. Ich habe dadurch ca. 50€ gespart und in was anderes investiert. Fragen kostet ja nichts. 

Ich glaube zwischen dem 14er und 15er gibt es kaum Unterschiede. Lackierung, Decals ist das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist. 

Ich fahre meins als Enduro mit einem 36er Kettenblatt vorne und hinten 11/36. (1x10 Antrieb). Eine 130er Gabel ist nicht ideal aber wiederrum auch nicht weit weg von der Herstellerempfehlung 140mm. Möglich ist alles aber das musst du natürlich selbst in Erfahrung bringen wie sich das verhält. Ich selbst möchte nicht auf meine 160mm Pike verzichten.


----------



## beetle (20. Juni 2015)

Mit der tora wird das tretlager schon recht tief kommen. Die Geometrie ist recht modern. Das Rad macht erst richtig Sinn mir was um die 150mm.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. Juni 2015)

@ Lukimoe: Wie ein 18"er für einen 1,90 m - Fahrer aussieht, kannst Du in meinem Fotoalbum anschauen. Kleiner sollte er meines Erachtens nicht sein, aber es geht schon noch. Stütze ist auf den Fotos voll ausgefahren für bergauf.
Ich finde schon bei 150 mm und 26" das Tretlager recht tief - 31 cm von Boden bis Mitte Tretlager. Noch tiefer wollte ich nicht. Mein 650b-AM-Fully hat 34 cm, mein CC-HT 33cm.


----------



## Lukimoe (21. Juni 2015)

Hm okay... Die Kohle für ne neue Gabel ist grad leider nicht da aber dann behalt ich das schon mal im Hinterkopf, dass die wohl doch verkauft wird. Denkt ihr die bekomme ich für n bisschen was los oder ist die zu alt? Viel gefahren wurde sie nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (29. Juni 2015)

weil mein Enduro das zeitliche gesegnet hat bin ich die letzten 3 Wochen nur noch mit dem Hornet unterwegs gewesen. Zuerst fand ich den Hinterbau des 2014er Rahmens unmöglich hart und war sehr enttäuscht vom Fahrverhalten im Vergleich zum 2012er Rahmen. Nachdem ich das Hinterrad auf DIY Doppelkammersystem umgerüstet habe um mit niedrigen Luftdrücken fahren zu können hat sich das geändert. Jetzt springt das Hinterrad nicht nur noch rum und es gibt wieder ein bißchen Komfort. Wobei ich festgestellt habe das Luftdrücke unter 1,5 bar sich komisch anfühlen. Diesen Umbau kann ich nur empfehlen. Ich habe mich jetzt voll auf das Hardtail eingeschossen und nun war die Sector Gabel auf einmal der limitierende Faktor wegen kaum vorhandener Druckstufendämpfung. Nachdem ich die RCT3 Druckstufe eingebaut habe ist das auch passe. Auf der letzten Tour musste ich die Fully's nur noch ziehen lassen wenn ganz ruppig wurde. Jetzt macht das Hornet wieder mächtig Spass und läuft.


----------



## livivancore (30. Juni 2015)

Das 15er Model fühlt sich ebenfalls nach meiner Erfahrung sehr hart an, komfortabel ist das nicht aber das Bike macht trotzdem unheimlich Spaß.


----------



## Lukimoe (6. Juli 2015)

Servus, ich hätte noch mal ne Frage an die Profis:

Reicht mir mit 92cm Schrittlänge ne 400er Sattelstütze für den L Rahmen? In 450 finde ich leider nur unbezahlbare und die hier:
http://www.lightinthebox.com/de/pod...rds_shopping&gclid=CPj80NWDxcYCFYPLtAodIvABDg

Ob das Ding aber hält steht wohl in den Sternen...


----------



## faradfara (6. Juli 2015)

Lukimoe schrieb:


> Servus, ich hätte noch mal ne Frage an die Profis:
> 
> Reicht mir mit 92cm Schrittlänge ne 400er Sattelstütze für den L Rahmen? In 450 finde ich leider nur unbezahlbare und die hier:
> http://www.lightinthebox.com/de/pod...rds_shopping&gclid=CPj80NWDxcYCFYPLtAodIvABDg
> ...



Da der Rahmen dazu neigt am Übergang Oberrohr - Sattelrohr zu reißen würde ich auf Nummer sicher gehen, und ne 450er Stütze nehmen.
Ich hab mir die hier gegönnt, und bisher tut sie was man erwartet!

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/New-B...-road-bike-seat-post-27-2-30/32308929297.html

 Wichtig ist dabei ne anständige Sattelklemme zu verwenden z.B. Hope, da das Sattelrohr nicht 100% maßhaltig ist, und man schon recht hohe Klemmkräfte braucht!


----------



## livivancore (6. Juli 2015)

Ich habe ein 16" Rahmen mit einer Sattelstütze 350. Jetzt mach ich mir natürlich Sorgen dass das bei mir passieren könnte wenn der Rahmen so anfällig dafür ist. Ich habe eine Reverse Sattelklemme aber ob eine Sattelklemme ein reisen verhindern kann?


----------



## faradfara (6. Juli 2015)

livivancore schrieb:


> Ich habe ein 16" Rahmen mit einer Sattelstütze 350. Jetzt mach ich mir natürlich Sorgen dass das bei mir passieren könnte wenn der Rahmen so anfällig dafür ist. Ich habe eine Reverse Sattelklemme aber ob eine Sattelklemme ein reisen verhindern kann?



Gibt halt einige Berichte hier im Forum, dass Rahmen genau an der Stelle gerissen sind! 
An sich glaube ich allerdings, dass das wirklich nur passiert wenn man die Stütze zu weit auszieht!
Wenn die Einstecktiefe deutlich unterhalt des Überganges zum Oberrohr sitzt, passiert da denke ich wenig!

Die Sattelklemme hat da nach meinem Verständnis überhaupt keinen Einfluss drauf ...


----------



## livivancore (6. Juli 2015)

Ist mir schon oft aufgefallen auf Fotos das viele ihre Stütze unheimlich weit ausgezogen haben. Ich achte immer auf die Einbautiefe des Herstellers, da ich aber recht klein bin mit 1,73 ist die Stütze noch wesentlich tiefer. Vorallem wenn ich Trails fahre wird diese sowieso extrem weit eingetaucht das sie sonst nur hinderlich wäre. 




 
So sieht das bei mir aus wenn ich zur Arbeit fahre oder sonstige Fahrten die nicht im Wald etc stattfinden.


----------



## Lukimoe (6. Juli 2015)

faradfara schrieb:


> Da der Rahmen dazu neigt am Übergang Oberrohr - Sattelrohr zu reißen würde ich auf Nummer sicher gehen, und ne 450er Stütze nehmen.
> Ich hab mir die hier gegönnt, und bisher tut sie was man erwartet!
> 
> http://de.aliexpress.com/item/New-B...-road-bike-seat-post-27-2-30/32308929297.html
> ...



Ist das Teil tatsächlich aus CFK? Der Preis wäre ja der Wahnsinn, aber wenn sie bei dir hält kann ichs ja riskieren. Als Klemme hab ich ne Sixpack Menace bestellt, ich hoffe die taugt dann was.


----------



## faradfara (6. Juli 2015)

Jupp, ist CFK und beimir hält sie! 
Die aufgedruckten Decals sind schnell weg, und du musst die Schrauben zur Sattelmontage ziemlich fest anziehen...
Aber ich muss sagen, ich war für den Preis sehr positiv überrascht und ist für ne 450er Stütze mehr als fair ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus08 (6. Juli 2015)

Mir ist heute dieser Schönheitsfleck an meinem Hornet aufgefallen. Frage mich jetzt ob es sich dabei nur um einen Kratzer handelt oder um einen Riss 
Was denkt ihr.
Danke für eure Hilfe

Grüße Markus


----------



## NaitsirhC (6. Juli 2015)

Schau mal auf der Innenseite, der Riss (wenn es einer ist) müsste da auch wenigstens zu erahnen sein.


----------



## Thiel (6. Juli 2015)

Wie soll denn ein Riss mit Unterbrechung verlaufen ?? Hast wohl erst selten Kratzer am Bike gehabt oder bist neu beim Biken ??


----------



## Markus08 (6. Juli 2015)

Danke NaitsirhC
werde ich morgen dann mal machen.


----------



## duc-mo (7. Juli 2015)

Markus08 schrieb:


> werde ich morgen dann mal machen.



Das kannst du dir sparen. Das ist definitiv ein Riss!!! Schick den Rahmen zu mir, ich entsorge ihn unentgeltlich für dich...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. Juli 2015)

Das sind Kratzer und kein Riss. An der Stelle wird der Rahmen doch kaum belastet. Wenn das Ding reißt, dann regelmäßig weiter unten im Bereich der Schweißnaht. Also keine Panik!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus08 (7. Juli 2015)

Ok danke
Ja stimmt eigentlich schon danke 
Is mal schön dass es noch paar leute gibt die meine verunsicherung ernst nehmen


----------



## Burnout81 (13. Juli 2015)

Wie groß sollte der Gabelschaft sein wenn ich auf der suche nach ner Gebrauchten Federgabel bin?


----------



## duc-mo (13. Juli 2015)

Seltsame Frage... Kommt doch drauf an, wie hoch du die Front haben willst!?!


----------



## Burnout81 (13. Juli 2015)

wenn ich das wüsste  bin neu auf dem Thema bikebau und möchte um alles zu verstehen mir die nächsten monate ein hornet aufbauen


----------



## duc-mo (13. Juli 2015)

Du hast doch aktuell ein Bike oder? Einfach mal die Einbaulänge + Schaftlänge ermitteln und Tretlagerhöhe und Lenkwinkel mit dem Hornet vergleichen. Im Zweifel lieber einen längeren Shaft nehmen. Drankleben funktioniert nicht gut, aber durch nen Lenker mit Rise oder einen steileren Vorbau kann man trotzdem ein paar CM gewinnen...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. Juli 2015)

@ Burnout81: Ich habe den L-Rahmen, 185 mm Schaft, und es sind noch 2,7 cm Spacer verbaut.
Für den wäre also das mindeste ein Schaft mit 158 mm. Wäre mir allerdings viel zu nieder (okay, über einen anderen Vorbau und einen Lenker mit mehr Rise könnte man wieder etwas holen).
Hängt also auch von Deiner Körpergröße und Deinen Vorlieben zur Sitzposition ab.


----------



## Burnout81 (14. Juli 2015)

ok, ich hab mal nachgelesen, die kralle kann man wohl tiefer reindrücken, dann werd ich mal schauen. danke im vorraus. hab mir heute Laufräder bestellt. Mavic Crossride, laut angaben sollten sie passen.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (14. Juli 2015)

19 mm breite Tourenlaufräder mit jeweils nur 24 Speichen in nem Enduro-Hardtail?

Bist Du Dir sicher, dass Du a) den richtigen Rahmen und b) die richtigen Laufräder hast?


----------



## livivancore (14. Juli 2015)

Hehe, irgendwie bin ich ja schuld, der Timo " @Burnout81 " hat mein Hornet in Facebook gesehen worauf wir persönlichen Kontackt hergestellt haben. Ich glaube ihm war nicht bewusst das dieser Rahmen eine Endurogeometrie hat. Verstehen kann ich ihn aufjedenfall wieso er diesen Rahmen gekauft hat, nicht jeder möchte 500€ für einen Rahmen ausgeben wenn man einen günstig Geld ergattern kann. Leider wurde daraus ein Anfängerfehler. Ich steh ihm immer mit Rat zur Seite aber er mag einfach nicht auf mich hören . 

Der LRS ist in der Tat für die Auslegung des Rahmen's total fehl am Platz. Trotz allem werde ich ihm dabei helfen alles so umzusetzen wie er sich das vorstellt. Ob es nun Sinn macht oder nicht, ist ja sein Bike  und aus Fehler wird er lernen. 

Ride hard, keep cool!


----------



## Lukimoe (15. Juli 2015)

Servus,
dank eurer Hilfe hab ich jetzt alle Teile zusammen und heute die ersten Teile montiert, dabei sind dann natürlich Fragen aufgetaucht 
1) Beim Blink Steuersatz sind zwischen oberem Lager und Abdeck-Kappe drei Passscheiben dabei gewesen, müssen die alle rein? Die Kappe hat so recht viel Spalt zum Rahmen, siehe Foto. Die Vorspannung kann ich über die Passscheiben ja eh nicht verändern...
2) Mein Innenlager (Howitzer) habe ich ohne Spacer eingebaut, da der Rahmen ja recht breit ist (vorher warn 3 Stück drin an nem Kona Stuff), die Mitte zwischen den 2 Kettenblättern habe ich mit ca. 45mm zur Rahmenmitte angepeilt, hinten hat das mittlere Blatt ca. 43,5mm. Das sollte ja ganz gut passen oder?
3) Wie weit sollte ich meine Naben vorspannen? Vorne hatte ich den 20mm Einsatz rausgenommen, hinten ist eine neue Hohlachse drin (Beides Nope DH / Veltec DH). Ich hab die jetzt mal handwarm angezogen (Auch mangels Werkzeug für eine viel zu schmale Schlüsselweite)

Bin schon seeeeeehr gespannt wie sich der Ofen fährt, sieht schon ziemlich nice aus!

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe!

gruß,
Lukas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## livivancore (15. Juli 2015)

Lukimoe schrieb:


> 1) Beim Blink Steuersatz sind zwischen oberem Lager und Abdeck-Kappe drei Passscheiben dabei gewesen, müssen die alle rein? Die Kappe hat so recht viel Spalt zum Rahmen, siehe Foto. Die Vorspannung kann ich über die Passscheiben ja eh nicht verändern...



Gute Frage, ich habe gar keine Passscheiben drin . Alle Scheiben sind mit Sicherheit nicht korrekt! Aber ob gar keine richtig ist frage ich mich selbst gerade ...



Lukimoe schrieb:


> 3) Wie weit sollte ich meine Naben vorspannen? Vorne hatte ich den 20mm Einsatz rausgenommen, hinten ist eine neue Hohlachse drin (Beides Nope DH / Veltec DH). Ich hab die jetzt mal handwarm angezogen (Auch mangels Werkzeug für eine viel zu schmale Schlüsselweite)



Hinten ziehe ich meine Achse einfach Handfest an, natürlich eingefettet da ich diese sonst nicht mehr rausbekommen würde. Ob das richtig ist? Ich habe keine Ahnung -haha-


----------



## Wayne_ (15. Juli 2015)

wenn der Lagersitz zu tief gefräst ist, liegt die Abdeckung auf dem Steuerrohr auf. Deshalb sind bei integrierten Steuersätzen zum Ausgleich oft Passcheiben dabei.
Das Innenlager würde ich nach Anleitung einbauen und für die Naben findet sich mit Sicherheit ein Radladen mit passendem Schlüssel und leerer Kaffeekasse.


----------



## limbokoenig (15. Juli 2015)

Ich hab die Passscheiben komplett weg gelassen. Bei mir ist der Spalt ohne schon groß genug, den will ich nicht noch größer machen..


----------



## livivancore (15. Juli 2015)

Ich habe keinen Spalt, passt ganz genau. Schließlich ist der Blink fuer den Hornetrahmen. Wieso entsteht ein Spalt wenn man keine Passscheiben verwendet?!


----------



## limbokoenig (16. Juli 2015)

So sieht das bei mir aus:
2014er Hornet mit Blink Steuersatz ohne Passringe
evtl. nicht tief genug ausgefräst?



limbokoenig schrieb:


> _eigentlich_ wollte ich ja warten bis ich alle Teile beisamen habe.
> Jetzt wollt ich aber schonmal was zusammen stecken und hab schonmal den Steuersatz eingelegt und die Gabel reingesteckt um auszumessen wie weit ich den Gabelschaft kürzen kann.
> 
> Jetzt bin ich mir beim Steuersatz unsicher. Es ist ein Dartmoor Blink.
> ...


----------



## livivancore (16. Juli 2015)

Soweit ich mich erinnere wurde der Blink ursprünglich für den 2014er gemacht und im 2015 Model übernommen. Würde für mich bedeuten das es beim 2014 aufjedenfall passen muss. Deine Begründung klingt plausibel, das es nicht tief genung gefräst ist. Produktionsfehler eventeul? Müssten mal die 2014er Inhaber sich zu Wort melden wie es bei ihnen ist


----------



## limbokoenig (16. Juli 2015)

wenn man die Google-Bildersuche bemüht bzw. sich durch den Gallerie-Thread klickt, meint man öfters einen Spalt zu erkennen. 
Funktionsweise ist auf jeden Fall nicht eingeschränkt. 
Vllt. bisschen anfälliger für Schmutz aber sonst funktionierts einwandfrei.


----------



## cvoart (19. Juli 2015)

hallo
ich wollte mir den dartmoor blink steuersatz auf einer seite mitbestellen
doch jetzt ist mir aufgefallen das dort IS41/IS52 steht. aber ich brauch ja den IS42/IS52 für das hornet 2015 
nach längerem suchen, scheint je nach website, entweder den 41er ODER 42er anzubieten
oder sogar im titel steht 41 und dann in der beschreibung 42
ist das alles nur ein fehler und es gibt nur den 42er oder gibt es wirklich zwei verschiedene?


----------



## livivancore (19. Juli 2015)

Ich war mir zwar ziemlich sicher das der Blink IS42/IS52 ist habe aber trotzdem nochmal auf der Herstellerhompage nachgeschaut. 

http://dartmoor-bikes.com/hardware/headsets/blink

Ich würde es Fehler bezeichnen das IS41 angegeben wird. Ich habe bei Rosebikes geschaut die IS41/IS52 angeben, wenn man sich aber die Produktbeschreibung ansieht erkennt man dass das nicht stimmen kann.

Auszug der Produktbeschreibung: 

oberes Lager:
· AußenØ: 41.8 mm *<----*
· InnenØ: 30.5 mm
· Höhe: 8 mm
· Lagerwinkel: 45° x 45°

unteres Lager:
· AußenØ: 51.9 mm
· InnenØ: 40 mm
· Höhe: 8 mm
· Lagerwinkel: 45° x 45°

Du kannst den Blink also dort kaufen wo es für dich am besten ist. Als Tipp dazu kann ich dir folgende Seite empfehlen. 

http://www.radpunkcycles.de/onlineshop/bike-teile/neue-seite-26/#cc-m-product-9914573993

kostet nur 40€ und liegt somit 10€ unter dem UVP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (20. Juli 2015)

hier auch nur 40 eumel:
http://26bikes.com/shop/parts/headsets/integrated-head-sets/prod/blink

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1732890]
	
[/URL]
...und die 3 scheiben sind nur bei bedarf einzubauen, falls doch zu grosses spiel vorhanden ist.
wie wayne oben schon geschrieben hat. als ausgleich für den deckel zum steuerrohr. siehe in meinem album


----------



## migges (21. Juli 2015)

Grüss Euch
Ich hab jetzt seit einer Woche auch ein Hornet,und hab gleich mal eine Fragr:kann ich am Hinterbau 12x135 jede Achse mit dem Mass verwenden?z.b 
_Rock Shox Rear Maxle Lite Steckachse 12 mm würde die Passen._


----------



## Diesti (21. Juli 2015)

Müsste passen hab auch die Maxle Lite von meinem Reign X1 drinn gehabt


----------



## migges (22. Juli 2015)

O.K Dank dir,dann Bestell ich mir die mal.


----------



## Ponyboy_Curtis (4. August 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe mich jetzt größtenteils durch diesen und den "Zeigt her eure "DARTMOOR HORNETS""-thread gekämpft, habe aber doch noch ein paar Fragen. Sorry, wenn diese Fragen an anderer Stelle bereits geklärt wurden, vielleicht mag mir trotzdem jemand von euch weiterhelfen. Erstmal zu mir, ich bin 33 und bin zuletzt in meiner Jugend häufiger MTB gefahren, hier in Bremen fährt man halt mehr Rennrad. Ich bin jetzt ein paar mal mit geliehenen MTBs unterwegs gewesen und nun ist es Zeit für ein eigenes. Von der Stange kaufen möchte ich nicht, lieber selbst aufbauen. Ich war sechs Jahre Fahrradkurier und habe in der Zeit einige Räder zusammengebaut, Erfahrung habe ich also, nur eben nicht auf MTB Ebene.
Jetzt meine erste Frage: Ich hätte gerne ein Rad, mit dem ich sowohl ernsthaft ins Gelände kann aber auch längere Touren mit ein paar Höhenmetern vernünftig fahren kann. Strasse fahre ich mit dem Rennrad, für den Rest hätte ich gerne ein MTB. Ich möchte keine Rennen fahren und nicht in den Bikepark. Ich muss nicht besonders schnell sein, eher überall lang kommen. Daher meine Idee, ein Hornet mit einer 120-140mm Gabel in Richtung Tourentauglichkeit aufzubauen. Ob ich mich noch mal an krasse Drops oder Sprünge wage, kann ich noch nicht sagen, ich hätte trotzdem gerne ein Rad für's "richtige" Gelände, wer weiß, was kommt... Spricht soweit etwas gegen ein Hornet? Ich sage mal Verhältnis Tour und Gelände 55:45 

Und wieder die Frage nach der richtigen Größe. Ich liege mit 1,84m und einer Schrittlänge von 86cm wohl zwischen 16" und 18". Ich mag eigentlich keine großen Rahmen und auch nicht unbedingt eine gestreckte Sitzposition. Bin allerdings unsicher, ob ich nicht zugunsten der Tourentauglichkeit doch den größeren Rahmen nehmen sollte.

Vielleicht könnt ihr ja mal ne Einschätzung geben. Falls ihr meint, ich bin mit nem Hornet völlig falsch bedient, dürft ihr das auch gerne sagen! 

Danke schonmal,
Sebastian


----------



## hasardeur (4. August 2015)

Hallo Sebastian,

Das Hornet ist ein sehr stabiles Bike, das einiges wegstecken kann. Auch Bikeparkbesuche sind durchaus als normale Nutzung anzusehen. Das hat natürlich Einfluss auf die Eigenschaften. Es ist stabil, dafür nicht sehr komfortabel (Flex). Man kann äußerst aktiv damit fahren, dafür ist es keine Rennfeile.

Deine beschriebene Nutzung funktioniert durchaus, wobei es eventuell besser geeignete Bikes dafür gibt. Z.B das Primal würde ich bei Deinem Nutzungsprofil vorziehen. Ein 29'' Bike rollt einfach deutlich besser und passt auch gut zu Deiner Größe. Das Primal ist auch keine XC-Feile, sondern ebenfalls ein stabiles Bike (Allmountain/Enduro). Gerade, wenn man mit technischem Biken beginnt, gibt einem ein 29" Bike noch ein bisschen mehr Sicherheit.

Ich empfehle Dir auf für Dein Einsatzspektrum das 18" Bike oder eben das Primal. Die Körperstreckung kann sehr gut mit Vorbaulänge und Back-Sweep des Lenkers ausgleichen. Noch viel besser wäre natürlich eine Probefahrt, sofern Du die Möglichkeit dazu hast.

Das Hornet sollte man mMn mit mindestens 140 mm Gabel fahren, egal ob in 26" oder in 27,5" aufgebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (4. August 2015)

ich habe deine Anwendung glaube ich noch nicht ganz verstanden. Tour bedeutet Forststraßen? Dann würde ich auf alle Fälle zum L greifen bei deiner Größe. Falls du aber auch sehr technische Sachen damit fahren möchtest, was der Hornet wunderbar kann, sollte du den M zumindest mal probefahren. Bei der Gabel würde ich auch eher auf 140mm Plus gehen, ansonsten kommt bei 26 das Tretlager schon sehr tief. Die Manitou Mattoc kann man relativ einfach von 140-170 und auf zwischen 26/27,5 umbauen - würde dir hier am meisten Flexibilität bringen. Was mich etwas stört ist dir Reifenfreiheit. Bei 26" gehts soweit, obwohl ich hier auch schon bei breiten Felten (35mm) und 2,5 Schwalbe Probleme hatte. 27,5 bin ich aber noch nicht damit gefahren. Gänige 25mm Felgen und 2,4er Schlappen Funktionieren aber gut. Ansonsten kann ich den Punkten oben zustimmen. Die Entscheidung 29<->26 sollte aber vorher schon gefallen sein, oder?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. August 2015)

18 auf jeden Fall!

Ich würde mir sicherheitshalber nochmal das Primal genau anschauen, vielleicht passt das besser.

Edit: Ups, man sollte erst nochmal die Seite erneuern lassen, bevor man schreibt, wenn der Thread schon länger offen war...


----------



## Ponyboy_Curtis (4. August 2015)

Wow, das geht ja schnell hier! Danke schonmal für die Antworten. Die Entscheidung 26"/29" ist tatsächlich schon gefallen. Alle Räder, die ich mir mal geliehen habe waren 26" und damit bin ich super zurecht gekommen. Ein 29" bin ich bisher nur kurz bei einem Händler gefahren und war jetzt nicht total geflasht. Die Option auf 27.5" reicht mir also.
Ich versuche nochmal meineVorstellung von Tour näher zu beschreiben  In erster Linie Tagesausflüge in bergiges Waldgebiet. So wenig Straße wie möglich, aber natürlich auch Feldwege usw. Ich möchte aber halt auch echt gerne ins Gelände und unwegsame Trails fahren. Definitiv mehr als was ich mit einem Crosser machen könnte.
Was die Größe betrifft, kann ich nicht abschätzen, was mehr Sinn macht. Entweder nen 16"er mit setback-Sattelstütze und längerem Vorbau oder nen 18"er mit gerader Stütze und eher kurzem Vorbau...


----------



## 6TiWon (4. August 2015)

18", 27,5er lrs und die pike passen hervorragend zusammen in die Hornisse. siehe meine Album bilder


----------



## duc-mo (4. August 2015)

Ponyboy_Curtis schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne ein Rad, mit dem ich sowohl ernsthaft ins Gelände kann aber auch längere Touren mit ein paar Höhenmetern vernünftig fahren kann.



Du kannst mit JEDEM Hardtail "ernsthaft" ins Gelände! Der Vorteil von einem Rahmen wie dem hier besprochenen ist die sehr abfahrtsorientierte Auslegung des Rahmens in Bezug auf Stabilität und Geo. Beides sehe ich bei deinen Anforderung nicht gerade als notwendig an. Das Primal würde sicher besser passen (um bei Dartmoor zu bleiben) oder eben ein CC Rad...

Einem Selbstaufbau als Selbstzwecke stehe ich immer etwas zwiespältig gegenüber. Lieber ein Rad von der Stange nehmen und nur die Komponenten tauschen die einem wirklich wichtig sind... Damit fährt man günstiger und kein Stück schlechter!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. August 2015)

6TiWon schrieb:


> 18", 27,5er lrs und die pike passen hervorragend zusammen in die Hornisse. siehe meine Album bilder


Finde ich auch die beste Wahl (oder auch ne Mattoc), wenn man ohne Zwänge sein Rad aufbaut.


----------



## Ponyboy_Curtis (4. August 2015)

6TiWon schrieb:


> 18", 27,5er lrs und die pike passen hervorragend zusammen in die Hornisse. siehe meine Album bilder



Sieht gut aus! Wie groß bist du und welche Schrittlänge hast du?



duc-mo schrieb:


> Einem Selbstaufbau als Selbstzwecke stehe ich immer etwas zwiespältig gegenüber. Lieber ein Rad von der Stange nehmen und nur die Komponenten tauschen die einem wirklich wichtig sind... Damit fährt man günstiger und kein Stück schlechter!



Naja, ich denke auch nicht, dass ich Geld spare, wenn ich das Rad selber aufbaue. Mir geht es dabei vor allem um den Spaß an der Sache. Habe meine Räder immer selbst aufgebaut, Instand gehalten bzw. repariert, seit dem ich aber nicht mehr Kurier fahre schraube ich aber nicht mehr so viel an Rädern. Mir kribbelt es halt in den Fingern. Außerdem geht doch nichts über ein nach den eigenen Vorstellungen selbst aufgebautes Rad


----------



## 6TiWon (4. August 2015)

Schrittlänge keine Ahnung. mass 173 cm ; meins ist M (2014er)


----------



## hasardeur (4. August 2015)

Ganz ehrlich, fahre mal ein 29" Rad in echtem Gelände und danach auf gleicher Strecke ein 26" Rad ähnlicher Art (also kein 29 XC Renner und 26" Freerider  ). Du wirst vom 29" (gerade als Hardtail) nicht wieder weg wollen. Es rollt einfach leichter über Hindernisse und vermittelt viel mehr Sicherheit/Vertrauen. 27,5" sind da nur ein fauler Kompromiss, zumal der Hornet-Hinterbau nicht ausreichend Platz für voluminöse 27,5" Reifen auf anständigen Felgen (Maulweite > 24 mm) hat. Ich habe selbst nur 26" Bikes (außer mein RR), liebe sie und würde für alles unterhalb Freeride beim nächsten Mal auf jeden Fall zu 29" greifen, eben weil ich es ausprobiert habe.

Eine Pike ist für Deine Verhältnisse vielleicht sogar überdimensioniert, eine Mattoc will geprügelt werden. Eine Marzocchi 44 oder eine Formula sehe ich da eher, weil sie sensibler ansprechen. Wahrscheinlich genügt Dir aber erstmal jede 32mm Gabel. Erlaubt ist am Ende natürlich alles, wenn es gefällt. Aber Du wolltest ja Tipps für das von Dir skizzierte Spektrum.


----------



## Ponyboy_Curtis (4. August 2015)

Ja, klar wollte ich Tipps! Bin auch dankbar für jeden Gedanken! Ich merke natürlich, wie fest ich in meiner Entscheidung schon bin, haha... 26" oder 29" möchte ich eigentlich nicht nochmal mit mir verhandeln. Wird ja wahrscheinlich auch nicht das letzte Rad sein, was ich mir hole. Was die Federgabelwahl betrifft, gingen meine Gedanken in Richtung Sektor. Nicht ganz so teuer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (4. August 2015)

Sektor = schwer und relativ schlechte Dämpfung (im besten Fall MoCo / nicht zu gebrauchen > TK = Turn Key). Kann man zwar umbauen, kostet dann aber auch. Wenn gebrauchte Gabeln kein Problem für Dich sind, kann ich Dir wärmstens die Marzocchi 44 Micro Switch TST2 Air empfehlen. Leicht zu warten, effektive Dämpfung, super Ansprechverhalten und gebraucht in gutem Zustand für 200-250€ zu bekommen. Alternativ  eine Revelation RCT3, ist aber teurer.


----------



## duc-mo (4. August 2015)

Ponyboy_Curtis schrieb:


> Außerdem geht doch nichts über ein nach den eigenen Vorstellungen selbst aufgebautes Rad



Fraglich ist nur ob deine "Vorstellungen" auch mit deinen tatsächlichen Ansprüchen übereinstimmen... Gerade als Anfänger ist es ja schwer die eigenen Anforderungen zu formulieren und bei dir ist es ja nicht viel anders... Mir kommt es jedenfalls so vor als würdest du mit dem Hornet deutlich über das Ziel hinaus schießen...


----------



## Ponyboy_Curtis (4. August 2015)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Gerade als Anfänger ist es ja schwer die eigenen Anforderungen zu formulieren und bei dir ist es ja nicht viel anders... Mir kommt es jedenfalls so vor als würdest du mit dem Hornet deutlich über das Ziel hinaus schießen...



Da gebe ich dir natürlich Recht. Wäre ich mir schon völlig sicher, was das richtige für meine Bedürfnisse ist, hätte ich hier ja nicht mehr fragen brauchen. Wie schon geschrieben, freue ich mich über jede Anmerkung, natürlich auch kritische. Ob Selbstaufbau oder Fertigrad steht für mich allerdings nicht zur Debatte. Mir macht Schrauben einfach viel Spaß und ich denke, dabei lerne ich auch noch Einiges bezüglich MTBs. Ich bin schraubertechnisch nicht unerfahren und habe Zugang zu einer Werkstatt mit vernünftigem Werkzeug. Sollte mir das Rad am Ende überhaupt nicht zusagen, wäre das Lehrgeld im Falle eines Hornets mit gut 200€ für den Rahmen immer noch überschaubar. Ich gucke mir aber trotzdem noch mal andere Rahmen an, die vielleicht besser zu meinen Vorstellungen passen!


----------



## faradfara (5. August 2015)

Da der Rahmen unschlagbar günstig, sehr solide und dabei nichtmal schwer ist, wirst du damit denke ich nichts falsch machen! 
Je nach Aufbau, kann der für einiges herhalten!


----------



## duc-mo (5. August 2015)

Naja ein CC Rahmen ist auch ohne Carbon und ohne übertriebenen Leichtbau schnell 1kg leichter... Insofern ist der Dartmoor Rahmen sicherlich nicht "leicht"...


----------



## faradfara (5. August 2015)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Naja ein CC Rahmen ist auch ohne Carbon und ohne übertriebenen Leichtbau schnell 1kg leichter... Insofern ist der Dartmoor Rahmen sicherlich nicht "leicht"...



Der Kollege schreibt aber folgendes:



Ponyboy_Curtis schrieb:


> Ob ich mich noch mal an krasse Drops oder Sprünge wage, kann ich noch nicht sagen, ich hätte trotzdem gerne ein Rad für's "richtige" Gelände, wer weiß, was kommt...



Damit ist dein CC Rahmen denke ich raus ...
Für ein ernsthaftes Freeride Hardtail mit nem Preis von 220€ finde ich 2.3kg relativ "leicht" ...


----------



## duc-mo (5. August 2015)

Ich habs auch gelesen, aber so wie es sich für mich ließt hätte der Fragesteller auch mit einem deutlich leichteren Rahmen keinen Stress...


----------



## Ponyboy_Curtis (5. August 2015)

duc-mo, ich glaube, du gehst davon aus, dass ich mehr im cc Bereich unterwegs sein werde, als ich vorhabe. Somit kann ich deine Einwände schon gut verstehen. Das Rad soll aber durchaus ein Spielzeug werden, somit ist stabil schon wichtig. Danke aber für die Hinweise. Noch ist ja aber nix bestellt, ich schlafe noch mal drüber...


----------



## vitaminc (6. August 2015)

Also ich hab mittlerweile schon zwei Hornissen aufgebaut, beide primär für AM/Trailtouren, kein Bikepark.
Jeweils mit 140er Gabel, in dem einen ne Revelation (26") und im anderen ne Suntour Epicon (27,5"). Beide ausreichend für Touren.
Lassen sich beide problemlos bergauf treten und bergab sind die Bikes in nem leichten Aufbau echte Spielzeug-Geschosse, gerade das technische Fahren macht mit dem Hornet echt viel Spaß. 

@Ponyboy_Curtis 
Bei deiner Größe unbedingt L nehmen, beim M wirst Du ggf. Probleme wegen des kurzen Sattelrohr bekommen.
Du machst mit dem Hornet nix falsch, es ist und bleibt ein günstiger und guter AM/Enduro Rahmen. Das Hornet meiner Frau liegt bei knapp über 11kg (2012er in M), absolut tourentauglich..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (6. August 2015)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Das Hornet meiner Frau liegt bei knapp über 11kg (2012er in M), absolut tourentauglich..



11kg??? Das erscheint mir doch sehr optimistisch...


----------



## vitaminc (6. August 2015)

Zweifelst Du meine Glaubwürdigkeit an?
Es ist halt als Tourenbike aufgebaut und nicht als Enduro.


----------



## duc-mo (6. August 2015)

War nicht bös gemeint... Aber bei so nen leichten Aufbau ( wenn's denn stimmt  ) hätte ich eindeutig zu einem anderen Rahmen gegriffen...


----------



## vitaminc (6. August 2015)

Warum? - hab den Rahmen für nichtmal 200 EUR damals gekauft, der ist robust und haltbar, von der Geometrie durchaus passabel wenn es um das Bergauf-Fahren geht, mit 140mm Gabel ausreichend potent für alle Bergab-Späße auf Touren, außerdem sieht es fesch aus und ließ sich unter dem Strich günstig aufbauen. Wie gesagt, das war 2012, keine Ahnung für welchen Rahmen ich mich HEUTE entscheiden würde.


----------



## Martina H. (6. August 2015)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Warum? - hab den Rahmen für nichtmal 200 EUR damals gekauft, der ist robust und haltbar, von der Geometrie durchaus passabel wenn es um das Bergauf-Fahren geht, mit 140mm Gabel ausreichend potent für alle Bergab-Späße auf Touren, außerdem sieht es fesch aus und ließ sich unter dem Strich günstig aufbauen. Wie gesagt, das war 2012, keine Ahnung für welchen Rahmen ich mich HEUTE entscheiden würde.





vitaminc schrieb:


> Also ich hab mittlerweile schon zwei Hornissen aufgebaut, beide primär für AM/Trailtouren, kein Bikepark.
> Jeweils mit 140er Gabel, in dem einen ne Revelation (26") und im anderen ne Suntour Epicon (27,5"). Beide ausreichend für Touren.
> Lassen sich beide problemlos bergauf treten und bergab sind die Bikes in nem leichten Aufbau echte Spielzeug-Geschosse, gerade das technische Fahren macht mit dem Hornet echt viel Spaß.



Word!


----------



## duc-mo (7. August 2015)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Warum?



Ich finds halt seltsam einen 2,3kg schweren Rahmen als Basis für einen so leichten Aufbau her zu nehmen, wenn dessen Abfahrtspotential nicht mal ausgeschöpft wird... Zumal die Geo durch den extrem flachen SW des "alten" Rahmens mehr schlecht als recht für den Uphill taugt, zumindest mir...



Ponyboy_Curtis schrieb:


> duc-mo, ich glaube, du gehst davon aus, dass ich mehr im cc Bereich unterwegs sein werde, als ich vorhabe. Somit kann ich deine Einwände schon gut verstehen. Das Rad soll aber durchaus ein Spielzeug werden, somit ist stabil schon wichtig. Danke aber für die Hinweise. Noch ist ja aber nix bestellt, ich schlafe noch mal drüber...



Was du mit dem Bike machen willst kannst eh nur du beurteilen... Ich wollte nur anmerken, dass ein CC Bike ist für den "ernsthaften" Einsatz im Gelände genauso tauglich ist. Hier im Forum wird halt gern mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen und man bekommt den Eindruck, dass man für alles abseits von Waldautobahnen direkt ein potentes "Enduro" braucht... Ich hab schon so viele "Enduro" Touren mit Leuten gemacht die auf CC Hardtails unterwegs waren und die hatten auch reichlich Spaß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (7. August 2015)

Die Trails waren auf meinem CC Hardtail teilweise sogar angenehmer als auf dem Hornet, weil dort der Hinterbau mehr geflext hat.  Das finde ich schon arg krass, wie bocksteif das am Hornet ist, mir persönlich fast schon zu sehr.


----------



## NaitsirhC (8. August 2015)

Nabend,
stehe vor der Entscheidung, mir das aktuelle Hornet zu holen. Im Vergleich zum 2012er soll das länger und flacher sein, glaub duc-mo hatte das irgendwo geschrieben. Wenn ich die Geodaten vergleiche, siehts für mich nach dem genauen Gegenteil aus!? Oberrohr kürzer und Sitzwinkel steiler macht es doch kompakter oder nicht? Hat jemand einen direkten Vergleich zwischen beiden Modellen? 18" und 1,90mKörpergröße...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. August 2015)

Direkten Vergleich habe ich nicht, aber bin auch 1,90m und habe den 18"er. Kann mal nachmessen:
Oberrohr effektiv (bei 150mm Revelation): 615 mm
Sitzrohr: 455 mm
Kettenstrebe: 430 mm
Steuerrohr: 115 mm
Reach: 455 mm

(Gemessen mit Meterstab und Wasserwaage, kann also leicht abweichen, insbesondere der Reach)

Zum Spielen passt es gut. Lange Touren wären wohl nicht ideal.


----------



## gxxr (9. August 2015)

Hallo,

habe mir dieses Wochenende ein Primal aufgebaut - ich hoffe, das Thema passt dennoch in diesen Thread, da es bei meiner Frage um den blink-Steuersatz geht, und da dürfte es hier mehr Erfahrungswerte geben. Primal-Threads sind kurz und rar.

Es geht um das Einstellen des Steuersatzspiels. Habe ich an anderen bikes schon öfters gemacht, hat auch immer funktioniert, aber das ist mein erster Selbstaufbau, weshalb ich etwas verunsichert bin, evtl. habe ich ja irgendwas übersehen.

Zuerst einmal eine Grundsatzfrage: Bislang war ich der Meinung, wenn die Ahead-Schraube locker ist, habe ich viel Spiel, dann ziehe ich in kleinen Schritten fester bis das Spiel dann irgendwann weg ist, würde ich nun noch weiter festziehen, dann würde ich irgendwann die Lager so einengen, dass der Lenker sich nur mehr schwer bewegen ließe. 
Letzteres passiert mit dem Primal und dem blink nicht. Ich kann so festziehen, wie ich will, der Lenker bleibt immer leichtgängig. Ist das normal? 

Grund für die Frage ist, dass ich nicht weiß, ob mir die Einstellung gelungen ist. Das grobe Spiel verschwindet ziemlich bald, sobald die Ahead-Schraube anfängt, einen kleinen Widerstand zu leisten. Danach ändert sich nichts mehr, egal wie fest ich anziehe. Wenn ich mit gezogener Vorderbremse das Spiel teste, gibt es irgendwo noch ein leises, kleines Klopfen. Ich bin allerdings nicht sicher, dass das der Steuersatz ist, könnte genausogut die Gabel sein. 

Zusammengebaut habe ich es nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen. Konus auf die Gabel geklopft, unteres Lager mit Fett unten in das Steuerrohr, oberes Lager mit Fett oben in das Steuerrohr, Zentrierring hinein, Kappe obendrauf, 2 Spacer, Vorbau, 1 Spacer, Ahead-Kappe.
Die 4 mitgelieferten Metallscheiben habe ich weggelassen, da die obere Abdeckung des Steuersatzes nicht am Rahmen aufliegt. 

Ideen?


----------



## NaitsirhC (9. August 2015)

@Geisterfahrer : danke dir, gerade das Oberrohr ist ja deutlich kürzer ggü. der Vorversion, was mir doch entgegen kommt. Hab jetzt den 2015er bestellt, brauch dringend eine Bike als Übergangslösung, dafür sollte es passen und bei 26bikes.com sind die Hornets grad reduziert. Mal schauen wie es sich dann fährt...
@gxxr : Sicher, dass genug Luft zwischen Gabelschaft und Aheadkappe ist? Gerade beim ersten einstellen kann es passieren, dass nach dem ersten Anziehen noch einer kleiner Spacer rauf muss...und den Lenker natürlich erst danach anziehen  
Ich stell das Spiel so ein, dass der Lenker gerade noch so von alleine umschlägt, wenn ich das Bike in der Luft schräg halte.


----------



## gxxr (9. August 2015)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Sicher, dass genug Luft zwischen Gabelschaft und Aheadkappe ist? Gerade beim ersten einstellen kann es passieren, dass nach dem ersten Anziehen noch einer kleiner Spacer rauf muss...und den Lenker natürlich erst danach anziehen
> Ich stell das Spiel so ein, dass der Lenker gerade noch so von alleine umschlägt, wenn ich das Bike in der Luft schräg halte.



So möchte ich's auch einstellen - gelingt mir aber wie gesagt nicht. Die Schraube bewegt sich da wirklich schon schwer, ich kann aber eine ganze Umdrehung anziehen, es wird nichts schwergängig, das Knacken ist auch immernoch da. Weiter anzuziehen traue ich mich nicht, bei sowas hab ich schonmal die Kralle rausgezogen. 

Ich habe den Spacer oberhalb des Vorbaus extra noch hinzugefügt. Es sind sonst ca. 2mm zwischen Gabelschaft und Oberkante Vorbau, was mir auch wenig vorkam. Daher jetzt noch ein Spacer, womit das mMn reichen müsste. 






Habe gerade sogar noch die Beilagscheiben eingebaut, dachte vielleicht kommt der Druck sonst nicht an die richtige Stelle, ändert aber auch nicht wirklich etwas. Anscheinend verbiegt sich bereits die Ahead-Kappe, ohne dass die Lenkung wirklich schwergängig wird.


----------



## gxxr (10. August 2015)

Nachtrag: Nach nochmaliger Analyse glaube ich, dass das Spiel nicht im Steuersatz ist, sondern in der Gabel, dort fühle ich es nämlich. D.h. das Spiel lässt sich wohl schon einstellen. 
Bliebe nur noch zu klären, warum sich mein Steuersatz nicht "schwergängig" stellen lässt. 

Vielleicht kann mir grundsätzlich mal jemand bestätigen, dass mein Zusammenbau passt?


----------



## limbokoenig (10. August 2015)

Hi, 

der Zusammenbau passt würde ich sagen. 
Ich meine, bei mir war das auch so, dass ich die Schraube angezogen habe und es einfach nicht Schwergängiger werden wollte. 
Ich hab mir aber keine weiteren Gedanken gemacht und das Teil einfach spielfrei eingestellt.


----------



## Richi86 (12. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen!
Bin seit gestern stolzer Hornet besitzer und hab... Erst beim aufbau  ... festgestellt das ja gar keine Flaschenhalterbohrunhgen vorhanden sind, haha.
Fährt irgendjemand von euch "mit Flasche" und wie wurde sie befestigt?


----------



## NaitsirhC (12. August 2015)

Beim Decathlon und sicherlich auch woanders gibts sowas:





Hatte sowas kurzzeitig am Hornet und das war ok, allerdings verrutscht es auch leicht, gerade wenn die Flasche voll und der Untergrund ruppig ist. Bei mir hat sichs auf ner Trailabfahrt verdreht, Flasche hat den Abgang gemacht und der Flaschenhalter aus Kunststoff ist gebrochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s4shhh (12. August 2015)

Richi86 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Bin seit gestern stolzer Hornet besitzer und hab... Erst beim aufbau  ... festgestellt das ja gar keine Flaschenhalterbohrunhgen vorhanden sind, haha.
> Fährt irgendjemand von euch "mit Flasche" und wie wurde sie befestigt?


Meine Flasche sitzt auf dem Rad, Wasser ist im Trinkrucksack


----------



## Richi86 (12. August 2015)

@NaitsirhC

Ja, so etwas hatte ich auchschon entdeckt, war mir aber fast klar das es nix hãlt 

@s4shhh
War mir klar das des kommt 
Für kurze Feierabendrunden hab ich inzwischen... Grade bei der Hitze... keine lust nen Rucksack mit zu nehmen

Wie siehts denn mit selbst bohren aus!?!


----------



## duc-mo (12. August 2015)

Richi86 schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn mit selbst bohren aus!?!



Ich hätte da keine Skrupel. Das Hornet ist so massiv, dass die zwei Bohrungen samt Blindniet sicher keine Probleme machen... Ansonsten gibt's auch Adapter zur Flaschenmontage am Sattel, die sind vermutlich nicht so windig, aber ergonomisch ne Katastrophe...


----------



## sp00n82 (12. August 2015)

Ich hab mir mit 3M Dual Lock + 2 dicken Kabelbindern einen Flaschenhalter drangemacht. Ist zwar nicht 100% bombenfest, aber bisher ist da während der Fahrt noch nichts verrutscht.


----------



## Richi86 (12. August 2015)

So, da ist es!
Low-budget Winter/Feierabend Radl.
Finds schonmal ganz geil, erstes Hardtail seit 6jahren  könnt mich aber doch daran gewöhnen!
Was noch geändert wird...
SLX bremsen dran
wtb Sattel drauf
Kettenführung drunter


----------



## s4shhh (12. August 2015)

Sieht gut aus!
Kommste ohne Variostütze zurecht?


----------



## NaitsirhC (12. August 2015)

Schaut gut aus, ist der Rahmen in Petrol?
Das Hinterrad sieht bisschen nach Fatbike aus :-D

Mein neuer Rahmen ist auch angekommen und wartet aufs auspacken...


----------



## Richi86 (12. August 2015)

@s4shh
Habs erst seit gestern, muss sich erst noch zrigen ob ich es ohne vario aushalte  wills aber eher einfach halten und deshalb eigentlich keine dran machen

@NaitsirhC
Nein ist der schwarze... Hm ist bestimmt die Perspektive, ist ein 2.3er Ardent der ist net wirklich "fat" 

Dann schon mal viel spass damit!!

EDIT: habe Dartmoor mal angeschrieben wegen der Flaschenhalter bohrungen, ich lass es euch wissen wenn sie sich melden


----------



## Richi86 (13. August 2015)

Noch was anderes.
Am Fully fahr ich shadow+/RaceFace N/W/77designz, hält das auch am Hardtail, oder soll ich besser eine "richtige" KeFü montieren?
Danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m2000 (13. August 2015)

Richi86 schrieb:


> Noch was anderes.
> Am Fully fahr ich shadow+/RaceFace N/W/77designz, hält das auch am Hardtail, oder soll ich besser eine "richtige" KeFü montieren?
> Danke schonmal


Ich bezweifle, dass du bei einem HT überhaupt eine KeFü brauchst. Aber wenn, dann sollte eine obere Führung ausreichen. Ich werde es bei meinem Primal Aufbau erstmal Ohne probieren. Wichtig ist nur, dass die Kettenlinie stimmt.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. August 2015)

Richi86 schrieb:


> Hm ist bestimmt die Perspektive


 Und die Nutzung eines Smartphones beim Betrachter?

Ich würd's auch erst einmal so versuchen. Bin zwar nicht der wildeste Fahrer, aber gerüttelt hat's schon ein paar Mal ganz ordentlich. Bisher hielt sie gut in Verbindung mit N/W und Type 2.


----------



## flachmaennchen (16. August 2015)

@Richi86: Mein Hornet hat vom Vorbesitzer noch einige Löcher für Flaschenhalterung, Lampenakku und Leitung für Stealth-Stütze an allen möglichen Stellen bekommen. Hält jetzt schon zwei Jahre im härtesten Einsatz.
Bis auf die Flaschenhalter hab ich die Löcher inzwischen allerdings alle wieder zugekleistert.

Kettenführung hat keins meiner Hardtails, noch nie einen Abwurf gehabt. Ich würds erstmal ohne probieren.


----------



## Richi86 (16. August 2015)

@flachmaennchen
Okay Dank dir, das ist doch mal ne ansage!
Dartmoor hat sich zwischenzeitlich gemeldet, sie raten mir vom Bohren natürlich ab 
Ich lass es jetzt erst mal und teste so nen "kabelbinder-flaschenhalter-halter"...
Aber jetzt müssen erst mal die SLX bremsen kommen... Hab die alten AVIDs nach einer ausfahrt runtergebaut und entsorgt... Vorne, nicht ganz luftfrei bekommen... Hinten, totalausfall


----------



## migges (17. August 2015)

Moin ich hab mir den https://www.bike-components.de/de/Elite/VIP-Flaschenhalter-Schelle-Modell-2015-p41760/mal dran gemacht,funktioniert bis jetzt ganz gut.
@Richi86 Ich hab noch eine alte AVID X9 bei der ist der Hebel für hinten Defekt .Bevor deine im Müll landet könnte ich den Hebel für die Hinterrad Bremse haben?


----------



## Richi86 (17. August 2015)

migges schrieb:


> Moin ich hab mir den https://www.bike-components.de/de/Elite/VIP-Flaschenhalter-Schelle-Modell-2015-p41760/mal dran gemacht,funktioniert bis jetzt ganz gut.
> @Richi86 Ich hab noch eine alte AVID X9 bei der ist der Hebel für hinten Defekt .Bevor deine im Müll landet könnte ich den Hebel für die Hinterrad Bremse haben?



Okay, schau ich mir mal an. Danke!
Sorry ist genau der rechte Hebel der bei mir den totalschaden hat

EDIT: genau die halterung hab ich mir gestern Abend bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (17. August 2015)

O.K Dann wart ich mal bis einer so ein Hebel Entsorgt/Bremse entsorgt.


----------



## Kadauz (26. August 2015)

Vielleicht ne ungewönhliche Frage: Biete der Rahmen eine Möglichkeit einen Gepäckträger zu montieren? Bohrungen habe ich nicht gesehen. Aber vielleicht hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Adapterlösungen (Befestigung über Schnellspanner + Sattelstütze) gemacht?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (26. August 2015)

Im Sinne des Erfinders ist es nicht, aber es lässt sich sicher etwas dranfriemeln.
Zu beachten ist, dass die Hinterbaustreben äußerst massiv sind und die beim Gepäckträger mitgelieferten Schellen da wahrscheinlich nicht passen. Müsste man also durch andere ersetzen.
Ein Loch in der hinteren Brücke ist vorhanden, das könnte man ggf. für eine Gepäckträgermontage nutzen.
Unten müsste man dann die Schelle wohl vor der Scheibenbremsaufnahme anbringen, sonst kommt man in die Bredouille. Die Schellen müssten auch einigermaßen flexibel sein, da die Streben nicht kreisrund im Querschnitt sind, sondern eher eine Art abgeflachtes Vierkantprofil aufweisen.

Befestigung über Schnellspanner kannst Du wohl vergessen, der Rahmen hat eine Steckachse. Und da geht es zumindest auf der rechten Seite nicht, selbst wenn man es links irgendwie hinfummelt.


----------



## kRoNiC (2. September 2015)

Überlege auch gerade mir ein 2015er Hornet aufzubauen. Hauptsächlich für Abends ne Runde zu drehen und um ein paar mehr Kilometer zu machen als mit dem dicken Enduro. 

Werden die aktuellen Modelle jetzt schon mit integriertem Steuersatz verkauft oder habe ich das falsch verstanden? 

Welche günstige Gabel mit 140-150mm könnt Ihr mir empfehlen? 
Würde das Bike gerne in 27,5 aufbauen, weshalb die Auswahl an günstigen Gabeln irgendwie etwas beschränkt ist.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. September 2015)

@kRoNiC: Die aktuellen Modelle haben einen integrierten Steuersatz, der passende ist z.B. der "Blink" von Dartmoor, aber im Lieferumfang des Rahmens ist er nicht enthalten.

Gabel: gebrauchte Revelation aus dem Bikemarkt wäre meine Wahl, wenn's günstig bleiben soll.


----------



## Richi86 (2. September 2015)

@kRoNiC
Die neuen Modelle sind AUSGELEGT für integrierte Steuersätze, der Rahmen wird aber NICHT direkt mit Steuersatz ausgeliefert


----------



## kRoNiC (2. September 2015)

Alles klar, danke für die infos


----------



## Markus08 (3. September 2015)

http://m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/dartmoor-hornet-enduro/357731394-217-341

Falles einer noch kein Hornet hat aber gerne eins besitzen möchte


----------



## hasardeur (17. September 2015)

Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem 14'' Hornet(-Rahmen) für meine Tochter. In der Größe wird jedoch nur noch der Hornet 4X angeboten. Hat den jemand von Euch schon einmal gefahren? Ist der unkomfortabler als der alte 2012er Hornet-Rahmen? Ändert sich die Geo dramatisch bei 140-150 mm Gabeln? Das Rad soll tourentauglich bleiben.

Alternativ: Wenn jemand von Euch ein(en) Hornet(-Rahmen) in XS oder S abzugeben hat, macht mir mal ein Angebot. Ich brauche das Bike auch erst zum Beginn der nächsten Saison. Aktuell tut es noch der 24" Hobel.

Edith fragt gerade, ob es ein unteres Steuerlager für den 2011er Rahmen (der mit geradem Steuerrohr) für 1,5"" gibt, um tapered Gabeln fahren zu können. Das müsste dann ja ein EC sein, nur welches Maß und welcher baut nicht so verdammt hoch?


----------



## arghlol (24. September 2015)

Könnte mir jemand einen Gefallen tun und den Radstand von einem 2015er Hornet in L/18'' mal nachmessen? Zusammen mit der Info, welche Gabel bzw. welche Einbauhöhe eure Gabel hat.

Irgendwie passt der Radstand auf der Seite von Dartmoor nicht zu den restlichen Geometrie-Werten bzw. der Reach ist kürzer als angegeben... wenn ich mich jetzt nicht total verzettelt habe ;-)

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (24. September 2015)

Hmm, das würde mich jetzt auch nicht mehr allzusehr wundern, nachdem ja schon die Sitzrohrlänge beim 16" Rahmen falsch in der Tabelle angegeben wurde.


----------



## Martina H. (24. September 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem 14'' Hornet(-Rahmen) für meine Tochter. In der Größe wird jedoch nur noch der Hornet 4X angeboten. Hat den jemand von Euch schon einmal gefahren? Ist der unkomfortabler als der alte 2012er Hornet-Rahmen? Ändert sich die Geo dramatisch bei 140-150 mm Gabeln? Das Rad soll tourentauglich bleiben.
> 
> Alternativ: Wenn jemand von Euch ein(en) Hornet(-Rahmen) in XS oder S abzugeben hat, macht mir mal ein Angebot. Ich brauche das Bike auch erst zum Beginn der nächsten Saison. Aktuell tut es noch der 24" Hobel.
> 
> Edith fragt gerade, ob es ein unteres Steuerlager für den 2011er Rahmen (der mit geradem Steuerrohr) für 1,5"" gibt, um tapered Gabeln fahren zu können. Das müsste dann ja ein EC sein, nur welches Maß und welcher baut nicht so verdammt hoch?




Hmmh, zum einen hat das 4x eine Kettenstrebenlänge von nur 400 mm, denke nicht, dass das bergauftauglich ist. Zum anderen sind die Geowerte mit der 100er Gabel gemessen/angegeben - wie sich die Werte mit eine 150er Gabel ändern, wirst Du ja wissen (Faustregel: 1 cm mehr, 0,5 Grad flacher). Mal abgesehen davon, wieviel Sinn es macht, eine 150er Gabel in einen Rahmen zu bauen, der für 100 bis 130 freigegeben ist, ist ja fraglich, ob Deine Tochter die 150 wirklich braucht (das ist jetzt nicht geschlechtsbezogen, Dein Sohn hat die 150 bestimmt in dem Alter auch nicht wirklich gebraucht).

Desweiteren hat das Bike einen Reach von über 400 - für ein (kleines?) Kind - viel zu viel. Zum Vergleich, der 2011 Hornet hat in 16! Zoll 380.

Zur Gabel: der 2011er hat ein 1 1/8el Steuerrohr - da bekommst Du keine tapered Gabel rein.


----------



## hasardeur (24. September 2015)

Danke Martina. Zwischenzeitlich haben wir das anders geregelt. Meine Tochter bekommt das 14" Hornet meines Sohns und er bekommt dafür ein 16" Primal. Hat Papa gleich ein neues Projekt


----------



## Martina H. (24. September 2015)

- ist bestimmt besser als das 4x


----------



## hasardeur (24. September 2015)

Ja, denke ich auch. Das XS Hornet ist einfach sehr schwer zu bekommen. Dafür hat das Primal aber deutlich bessere Zugführungen und ist etwas leichter.

Wenn meinem Sohnemann die Lackierung des Primal nicht so gut gefallen hätte, wäre es wohl ein aktuelles 16" Hornet geworden. Das hätte dann auch eine ISCG-Aufnahme gehabt. So muss eine C-Guide ran.

Wenn ich es fertig habe, poste ich es hier mal. Teile habe ich schon fast alle zusammen, müssen nur noch vom Postboten geliefert werden. Der Bikemarkt war gerade richtig gut bestückt.


----------



## brera19 (25. September 2015)

Grüße überlege gerade mir vielleicht übern winter ein hornet aufzubauen.
Hab derzeit mein NS Eccentric und frage mich aber ob so ein Alurahmen mein dicken Arsch aushält. ..ich wiege so 98kg und bin 1.93m fahre halt so das typische AM-Enduro-Geläuf also normale Trails mit Sprüngen zwischendurch so 2-3m weit und halt das typische gerumpel über Wurzeln.

MfG


----------



## Geisterfahrer (25. September 2015)

@ arghlol: Ich mess es Dir nach, sobald ich zu Hause bin.

@ brera19: Das Ding ist ja kein Leichtbau-Alu, sondern sehr massiv gebaut. wen was verreckt, dann noch am ehesten das Sitzrohr, wenn über die weit ausgezogene Sattelstütze zuviel Hebel drauf kommt. Die anderen von Dir genannten Geschichten dürften dem Rahmen meiner Einschätzung nach wenig anhaben.


----------



## brera19 (25. September 2015)

Hm... laut Geotabellen hat mein eccentric 495mm sitzrohr und das hornet 457mm...beide in Größe L wenn ich da ne 500mm Sattelstütze reinknall müsste doch alles schön sein... soweit hab ich die beim eccentric garnicht draussen ich habe sie eher bissl weiter drin als normal habe mir das aber so angewöhnt und fahre so beschwerdefrei


----------



## hasardeur (25. September 2015)

Hast Du Dir schon das Primal 29 angesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brera19 (25. September 2015)

Ja...29 zoll hm


----------



## hasardeur (25. September 2015)

Warum nicht? Kommen auch Menschen < 1,70 m mit klar. Mit 1,93 sollte das dann perfekt sein, gerade als HT


----------



## brera19 (25. September 2015)

Wäre eigendlich auch ne möglichkeit beim Hornet würde ich ja auch alles neu kaufen also könnte ich ja auch auf 29 zoll umsteigen. 
Hatte blos bedenken wegen dem 26zoll Kram (paar Reifen und Schläuche) den ich noch habe.


----------



## hasardeur (25. September 2015)

Irgendwas ist ja immer


----------



## Martina H. (25. September 2015)

... bin ja prinzipiell eher ein Feind der grossen Räder  - aber bei Deine Grösse würde das sicher Sinn machen...

Hast Du die Möglichkeit evtl. ein 29er mal probezufahren?


----------



## brera19 (25. September 2015)

Bin mal paar Meter auf nem Kumpel seinem Bike gefahren er ist auch so groß wie ich...war irgendein cube unterster Schublade und ziemlich racelastige Geo im vergleich zu meinem Bike ...hab da jetzt nicht soooo den Unterschied gemerkt  is aber auch schon 2 jahre her​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanzz69 (25. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin neu hier im Forum. Nach meiner Erfahrung kann ein 29 er ein super Rad für Trails sein. Ich fahre ein on one codeine für solche Fälle. ( Bin 1,86 groß ) Ich baue mir gerade ein Hornet auf weil ich ein leihteres Rad haben möchte. Einsatzgebiet dafür wird dann hauptsächlich Bike Bergsteigen sein.
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Geisterfahrer (26. September 2015)

So, nachgemessen:
Radstand beim 18" Hornet mit 150er Revelation: 117 cm.

Zur Größengeschichte: Ich habe bei 1,90 m Körpergröße den Vergleich zwischen mehreren 26"-Touren/Racehardtails, dem 26" Hornet und einem 29" Tourenhardtail. Wesentlich schwerfälliger oder sperriger in Kurven als die 26er finde ich das 29"-Bike auch nicht. Bei unserer Körpergröße sind die Räder halt entsprechend lang. Das bißchen, was die größeren Räder dann noch ausmachen, fällt m. E. nicht so sehr ins Gewicht. Hier geht das Empfinden bei unterschiedlichen Leuten allerdings stark auseinander! Ein Freund von mir behält sein 29"-Hardtail eigentlich nur, weil er so viel Geld reingehängt hat. Aber er flucht ständig, dass es so träge und schwerfällig sei (Race-Hardtail unter 10 kg).

Ein 29" Trail-Hardtail bin ich allerdings noch nicht gefahren, das wäre mal interessant.


----------



## arghlol (26. September 2015)

@Geisterfahrer:
Danke schön! Das würde heißen, dass Radstand und Reach länger sind, als bei Dartmoor angegeben. Das deckt sich ja auch ungefähr mit deiner Reach-Messung.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (26. September 2015)

Gern geschehen!
Zum Glück! Sonst wäre das Ding für mich wirklich zu kurz. So passt es gerade noch mit 65 mm Vorbau und nicht zuviel Backsweep.


----------



## hasardeur (26. September 2015)

Ich würde nie ein Race HT mit einem AM/EN HT vergleichen, egal welche Laufradgröße. Ein Race Ht mit großer Sattelüberhöhung, schmalerem Lenker, langem Reach und Vorbau, steiler Gabel etc. ist immer bockiger zu fahren, aber auch nervöser.


----------



## Hanzz69 (26. September 2015)

Mal ne Frage zum Hornet...
Ich habe 1-2 Beiträge gelesen vun usern die einen Flaschenhalter mit Blindnieten montiert haben. Ich würde eine Montage mit Gewinde vorziehen. Hat jemand von euch schon mal M 5 Gewinde ins Unterrohr geschnitten ? Wenn die Gewinde ausreißen kann man immer noch mal aufbohren und Blindnieten rein setzen...
Ich warte noch auf ein paar Teile für mein Hornet und habe also noch was Zeit.
Was habt ihr mit dem Loch für die reverb stealth Sattelstütze gemacht wenn ihr es nicht braucht ? Gibt es dafür ne saubere Lösung ?


----------



## Achtzig (26. September 2015)

Naja,  so wirklich viel Gewinde wird die Rohrwand nich hergeben,  oder? Aber wie du sagst,  hinterher nen Gewindeniet setzen geht immer noch...


----------



## m2000 (26. September 2015)

Man kann kein Gewinde in ein Unterrohr schneiden. Die Wandstärke beträgt maximal 1,5 bis 2 mm. Ohne Blindniete wird das nichts. Da ist auch schon ein Gewinde drin. Kann jeder gute Fahrradhändler. Die Öffnung für die Stealthstütze zeigt nach unten, wieso soll man die verschließen? Schau es dir erst mal an...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (26. September 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich würde nie ein Race HT mit einem AM/EN HT vergleichen, egal welche Laufradgröße. Ein Race Ht mit großer Sattelüberhöhung, schmalerem Lenker, langem Reach und Vorbau, steiler Gabel etc. ist immer bockiger zu fahren, aber auch nervöser.


Deswegen vergleiche ich ja auch das Scandal mit dem Inbred und dem Germans.
Ein Pendant zum Hornet in 29" würde ich, wie geschrieben, gerne mal testen.


----------



## duc-mo (26. September 2015)

Hanzz69 schrieb:


> Ich habe 1-2 Beiträge gelesen vun usern die einen Flaschenhalter mit Blindnieten montiert haben. Ich würde eine Montage mit Gewinde vorziehen.



Du sollst den Flaschenhalter nicht mit Blindnieten montieren, sondern zwei Blindnietmuttern einpressen an denen du den Halter anschrauben kannst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanzz69 (26. September 2015)

Ja, dass mit den Blindnietmuttern war mir schon klar. Ich habe auch M5 Fillip Dübel im Keller liegen. Dafür muss man aber ein 8 mm Loch in den Rahmen bohren !! Das finde ich schon etwas grenzwertig. Deswegen wolle ich erst M 5 Gewinde in den Rahmen schneiden. Da bohrt man "nur" ein 4,2 mm Loch... Ich werde ausprobieren wie gut das hält. Mehr als das die Geinde aureißen kann glaube ich nicht passieren.
Kennt ihr Blindnietmuttern die mit kleineren Löchern auskommen ?
Reduzierung auf M4 sollte eigentlich auch halten.


----------



## 6TiWon (26. September 2015)

Hanzz69 schrieb:


> ...Hat jemand von euch schon mal M 5 Gewinde ins Unterrohr geschnitten ? ...


fubbes im quadrat


----------



## duc-mo (26. September 2015)

Die Rahmenhersteller machen es genauso und selbst an einem 1,4kg CC Rahmen hälts, also warum sollte es beim übergewichtigen Hornet ein Problem sein.


----------



## brera19 (27. September 2015)

Sagt mal wenn ich mir den Hornet Rahmen bestelle ist da der Blinksteuersatz dabei bzw drin und passt nur der explizit ...oder würde auch der passen z.b.
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;search=IS42/IS52;menu=1000,2,112;product=57686
?

Bzw jeder andere mit den richtigen Maßen ?


----------



## Guerteltier (27. September 2015)

Mal ne Frage. Eventuell stell ich mich auch zu doof an... Ich habe einen 2014er Hornet Rahmen in L und würde gerne einen Umwerfer montieren (2*10). Die beiden die ich habe passen leider nicht (top swing). Nun bin ich mir aber nicht sicher, ob ein Down Swing Umwerfer passt, da im Rahmen ja die Vorbereitung für die Stealth-Stütze ist. Kann mir da einer weiter helfen? Welcher Umwerfer passt denn?


----------



## sp00n82 (27. September 2015)

brera19 schrieb:


> Sagt mal wenn ich mir den Hornet Rahmen bestelle ist da der Blinksteuersatz dabei bzw drin und passt nur der explizit ...oder würde auch der passen z.b.
> http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;search=IS42/IS52;menu=1000,2,112;product=57686
> ?
> 
> Bzw jeder andere mit den richtigen Maßen ?


Korrekt, jeder IS42/28,6 - IS52/40 Steuersatz passt. Beim Hornet-Rahmen wird keiner mitgeliefert.
Den von dir verlinkten hab ich bei mir sogar eingebaut.




Guerteltier schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage. Eventuell stell ich mich auch zu doof an... Ich habe einen 2014er Hornet Rahmen in L und würde gerne einen Umwerfer montieren (2*10). Die beiden die ich habe passen leider nicht (top swing). Nun bin ich mir aber nicht sicher, ob ein Down Swing Umwerfer passt, da im Rahmen ja die Vorbereitung für die Stealth-Stütze ist. Kann mir da einer weiter helfen? Welcher Umwerfer passt denn?


Top Swing passt bei dir nicht? An meinem M-Rahmen ging der XT FD-M780 Top-Swing, zwar für 3fach, aber dann eben mit 2fach + Bashring.


----------



## brera19 (27. September 2015)

Alles klar dankö


----------



## fabeltierkater (28. September 2015)

Und täglich grüßt der Riss... Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte? Ich habe bei diesem Rahmen selbst bei leicht technischen Uphills den Sattel runtergestellt, und im Downhill ist er sowieso immer abgesenkt. Die Sattelstütze sollte auch weit genug im Rahmen sein, zumindest ist sie deutlich unter Oberkante Oberrohr (siehe Bild 3). 
Aber immerhin hat dieser Rahmen mit 5 Monaten immerhin 1 Monat länger gehalten als der vorherige...


----------



## sp00n82 (28. September 2015)

Sollte die Sattelstütze nicht unterhalb der _Unter_kante des Oberrohrs sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (28. September 2015)

Definitiv selbst verschuldet. Wer eine so lange Stütze nur so wenige cm in den Rahmen steckt, braucht sich nicht wundern, dass der dauernd reißt. Eine Stütze sollte DEUTLICH bis unter die Unterkante des Öberrohrs reichen. Je länger die Stütze und damit je größer der Hebel, desto weiter sollte die Überlappung sein.


----------



## fabeltierkater (28. September 2015)

Ok, danke für die Antworten.  Dann sollte ich also entweder eine 500 mm Stütze kaufen, oder einen anderen Rahmen...


----------



## hasardeur (29. September 2015)

Wenn Du mit anders größer meinst, ja. Ein anderer Rahmen ist ja eh nötig. Die Reparatur wird bei dem geringen Preis des Hornet kaum lohnen.


----------



## duc-mo (29. September 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Definitiv selbst verschuldet. Wer eine so lange Stütze nur so wenige cm in den Rahmen steckt, braucht sich nicht wundern, dass der dauernd reißt. Eine Stütze sollte DEUTLICH bis unter die Unterkante des Öberrohrs reichen. Je länger die Stütze und damit je größer der Hebel, desto weiter sollte die Überlappung sein.




Lass mich raten, du bist relativ klein und hast dabei auch noch kurze Beine, ansonsten würdest du das Problem nämlich kennen!!!

Dartmoor empfiehlt das Hornet in L für Leute von 1.8m bis 2.0m Körpergröße. Wenn so jemand eine Variostütze in dem 457mm langen Sitzrohr verbauen will, dann landest du automatisch bei solchen Einstecktiefen! Des Weiteren habe ich von Dartmoor noch keine Angabe zur Mindesteinstecktiefe gelesen!


----------



## Achtzig (29. September 2015)

Hat da eigentlich schon jemand mit einfach nochmal drüberschweißen einigermaßen dauerhaft reparaturerfolg gehabt?


----------



## fabeltierkater (29. September 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Wenn Du mit anders größer meinst, ja.


Habe an ein Mondraker Vantage in XL gedacht, das hat immerhin ein 51 cm Sitzrohr und ich wollte schon immer mal die Fast Forward Geometrie probieren.


duc-mo schrieb:


> Des Weiteren habe ich von Dartmoor noch keine Angabe zur Mindesteinstecktiefe gelesen!


Auf Pinkbike sagen sie, dass die Stütze min. 15 cm drin sein sollte: http://www.pinkbike.com/u/dart-bikes/blog/dartmoor-techtalk-1-frames-primal-amp-hornet.html . Schade, dass diese Angabe nirgendwo auf Dartmoors Homepage erwähnt wird, dann hätte ich gleich eine 500mm Stütze gekauft statt der Vario...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (29. September 2015)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, du bist relativ klein und hast dabei auch noch kurze Beine, ansonsten würdest du das Problem nämlich kennen!!!
> 
> Dartmoor empfiehlt das Hornet in L für Leute von 1.8m bis 2.0m Körpergröße. Wenn so jemand eine Variostütze in dem 457mm langen Sitzrohr verbauen will, dann landest du automatisch bei solchen Einstecktiefen! Des Weiteren habe ich von Dartmoor noch keine Angabe zur Mindesteinstecktiefe gelesen!



Es gibt größere Menschen als mich, aber deutlich mehr kleinere. Ich bin 1,91m mit 92 cm SL ;-) Egal, ob Dartmoor eine Mindesteinstecktiefe vorschreibt oder nicht, ändert das nichts an der Sache.


----------



## duc-mo (29. September 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Es gibt größere Menschen als mich, aber deutlich mehr kleinere. Ich bin 1,91m mit 92 cm SL ;-) Egal, ob Dartmoor eine Mindesteinstecktiefe vorschreibt oder nicht, ändert das nichts an der Sache.



Und wie bekommst du es hin, das die Stütze beim Hornet 150mm im Rahmen steckt, wenn du eine Variostütze fahren willst? Einzige Möglichkeit, du verbaust eine ausreichend lange 200er Moveloc (die ist aber nicht verfügbar). Ansonsten kommt z.B. eine 150er Reverb ans Bike die nur 100mm im Rahmen steckt, um auf den nötigen Sattelauszug zu kommen... Und dabei hast du noch nicht mal die empfohlene Maximalgröße... Ich bin "nur" 1.83m und bin somit an der empfohlenen Untergrenze von der Körpergröße fürs L-Hornet. Mit 89cm SL würde die 150er Stütze, aber trotzdem nur 13cm im Rahmen stecken... 

Solang von Dartmoor keine Angabe zur Mindesteinstecktiefe gemacht wird, halte ich mich an die Mindesteinstecktiefe der Sattelstütze. Und wenn dabei das Sitzrohr reißt, gibt's ja wohl Ersatz vom Hersteller!!!


----------



## hasardeur (29. September 2015)

Wenn ich die Dimensionen auf dem Bild richtig schätze, hätte eine 150er Reverb Stealth gepasst, ebenso eine 150er LEV. Am Ende ist aber auch das egal. Wenn der Rahmen nicht mit Dropper Post funktioniert und man nicht mit traditioneller Stütze fahren will, ist es das falsche Bike. Wat de Eenen sien Uhl is des annnern sien Nachtigal. Bedeutet: Dem Einen kommt das kurze Sitzrohr entgegen, dem Anderen nicht. Nur weg-ignorieren kann man das "Problem" nicht.

Ich selbst fahre kein Hornet, sondern meine Kids, und für die ist das kurze Sitzrohr perfekt, weil sie früh auf ein potentes 26" Bike wechseln konnten. Ich albere nur manchmal damit rum


----------



## fabeltierkater (29. September 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Dimensionen auf dem Bild richtig schätze, hätte eine 150er Reverb Stealth gepasst, ebenso eine 150er LEV. Am Ende ist aber auch das egal. Wenn der Rahmen nicht mit Dropper Post funktioniert und man nicht mit traditioneller Stütze fahren will, ist es das falsche Bike.


Also die Reverb Stealth ist 5 mm länger als meine Mighty, die KS LEV immerhin 1 cm - hätte also keinen nennenswerten Unterschied gemacht. Und selbst eine klassische Stütze mit >450 mm zu finden, ist gar nicht so einfach. Aber du hast Recht, es ist wohl leider das falsche Bike für mich. Ich wüsste aber echt mal gerne, was sich Dartmoor dabei gedacht hat, das Bike für Leute mit 2 m zu empfehlen - wenn ich mit 1.9 m mindestens eine 470er Sattelstütze brauche, und da kommen dann ja noch mal 5 cm dazu, also mindestens eine 520er...


----------



## hasardeur (30. September 2015)

Da bin ich komplett bei Dir. Das Hornet ist für große Menschen lediglich als HT für den Park oder zum Rumalbern zu gebrauchen, also nichts, wo man eine Dropper-Post nutzen würde und eh meist den Sattel tief hat. Alles andere mag gehen, ist aber ein Kompromiss und es gibt sicher bessere Lösungen.
Da wir eine Größe haben: Schau mal nach einem 29" HT (Primal?). Für mich sind 29" Bikes die besseren Hardtails, da dort die großen Räder ihre Vorteile richtig ausspielen und die vermeintlichen Nachteile aufgrund der ganzen Proportionen nicht so eklatant sind. Nachteil des Primal (für Einige): Es ist nur sinnvoll mit 1x10/11 aufbaubar. Dafür sind die Kettenstreben echt kurz.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. September 2015)

Weitere: Deutlich steilerer Lenk- und flacherer Sitzwinkel, nur bis 140 mm Gabeln zugelassen, weniger Reifenfreiheit, keine Steckachse...

Gut, das mit dem steileren Lenkwinkel mag noch durch die großen Räder irgendwie kompensiert werden, aber der Rest? Will nicht sagen, dass das Rad schlecht ist, aber es unterscheidet sich doch stark vom Hornet.


----------



## hasardeur (30. September 2015)

Bei 29" sind 140 mm locker ausreichend. Der flachere Sitzwinkel kommt durch die großen Räder auch weniger zum Tragen. Mehr als 2,25er Reifen braucht es bei 29"" nicht. Für QR9 gibt es auch stabile Varianten, nicht nur Spaghetti-Schnellspanner...

Einfach mal fahren und dann urteilen ;-)

Es muss ja auch nicht das Primal 29 sein, gibt auch andere Angebote, die meisten nur deutlich teurer.


----------



## imba (15. Oktober 2015)

Hm, jetzt habt ihr mich mit dem Sattelstützengedöns verunsichert. Für das Hornet (Größe L) würde ich gerne eine Variostütze verbauen. Was kann ich denn da jetzt für eine Länge nehmen sodass ich dieses Rissproblem möglichst umgehe?  Ich bin 1,90m da müsste das Teil doch recht lang sein. Empfehlungen für eine bestimmte Stütze? Dachte an eine Reverb, gerne auch günstiger ;-)


----------



## fabeltierkater (15. Oktober 2015)

Ich hatte meine Stütze ca. 10 cm tief im Rahmen, und fahre eine 425mm Stütze (Mighty SP100; bin 1.90 mit 91 cm SL). Dartmoor empfiehlt eine Einstecktiefe von mindestens 15 cm (http://www.pinkbike.com/u/dart-bikes/blog/dartmoor-techtalk-1-frames-primal-amp-hornet.html). Folglich bräuchte man eine Stütze mit min. 475 mm Länge... falls du da eine andere Stütze als die Shannon Hardcore https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shannon/Hardcore-Sattelstuetze-500-mm-p22129/ oder die Vecnum Moveloc 170/200 findest, sag Bescheid


----------



## imba (16. Oktober 2015)

Danke. Dann werde ich mich mal umschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (16. Oktober 2015)

das untere ende der stütze muss mmn auf jeden fall unterhalb der schweissnaht des sattelrohrers sein. dann ist eine abstützung im sattelrohr gewährleistet. ob das jetzt 5, 8 oder 15 cm sind, ändert an der beanspruchung der schweissnaht nix mehr... wenn du nicht grad nach dem drop stumpf auf den sattel knallst.


----------



## kRoNiC (18. Oktober 2015)

Weiß jemand wann die neuen Primal 27,5 Rahmen verfügbar sind? Interessieren mich sehr, vor allem da die jetzt auch eine ISCG Aufnahme haben


----------



## Epictetus (18. Oktober 2015)

Hat jemand von euch schon eine Reverb Stealth in den Rahmen gehauen? Inkl ein paar Austrittslöcher?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. Oktober 2015)

Du meinst, weiter gebohrt, damit die Leitung insgesamt intern verläuft? Nein, das habe ich nicht, sondern das vorgesehene Austrittsloch genutzt und dann ein paar Jagwire Leitungsführungen aufgeklebt. 
Der Rahmen sollte es zwar vertragen, wenn man ihn nochmal anbohrt, er ist schließlich echt massiv, aber soviel Aufwand für so wenig Effekt war mir dann doch zuviel.


----------



## Epictetus (18. Oktober 2015)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Du meinst, weiter gebohrt, damit die Leitung insgesamt intern verläuft? Nein, das habe ich nicht, sondern das vorgesehene Austrittsloch genutzt und dann ein paar Jagwire Leitungsführungen aufgeklebt.
> Der Rahmen sollte es zwar vertragen, wenn man ihn nochmal anbohrt, er ist schließlich echt massiv, aber soviel Aufwand für so wenig Effekt war mir dann doch zuviel.



Ach hat der 2015er Hornet Rahmen nen Ausgang am Sitzrohr für ne Reverb? Sorry for noob talk, hab meinen noch nicht in den Händen. Erst morgen 

Kann man eigentlich Laufräder von 142 auf 135 Kompatibel machen mit nem Adapter? Oder muss ich mich nach nem neuen Laufrad für die Hinterrad-Achse umsehen ^^

Welche Reifenbreite kriegt ihr mit "genug" clearence hinten rein?


----------



## Zonerider (18. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. Oktober 2015)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Ach hat der 2015er Hornet Rahmen nen Ausgang am Sitzrohr für ne Reverb? Sorry for noob talk, hab meinen noch nicht in den Händen. Erst morgen
> 
> Kann man eigentlich Laufräder von 142 auf 135 Kompatibel machen mit nem Adapter? Oder muss ich mich nach nem neuen Laufrad für die Hinterrad-Achse umsehen ^^
> 
> Welche Reifenbreite kriegt ihr mit "genug" clearence hinten rein?


 
Schau einfach meine Fotos an, da siehst Du es.
Die meisten 142er-Naben lassen sich mit entsprechendem Adapter auf 135 anpassen. Dumm nur, wenn der Hersteller keine passenden anbietet. So ging's mir mit meinem Serienlaufradsatz aus dem Propain. Die waren zwar sehr bemüht und haben mir Adapter zugeschickt, passten aber absolut nicht. Was für eine Hinterradnabe hast Du denn?

Ich habe 2,4er High Roller drin, mit ziemlich viel Platz. Ist allerdings 26".


----------



## Epictetus (18. Oktober 2015)

Hab nen 650b DT Swiss M1700 LRS mit 12x142 Achs-Standard und Systemnabe


----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. Oktober 2015)

Typ 8 oder 10 müsste passen: https://www.bike-components.de/de/DT-Swiss/Umruestkit-Hinterrad-fuer-240s-340-350-440-p40452/
Am besten sicherheitshalber nochmal bei DT anfragen.

Ich meine aber, Deine Nabe müsste der 350 entsprechen, die ich auch entsprechend umgerüstet habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epictetus (18. Oktober 2015)

Danke. 

Was war der größte Reifen, den ihr bislang montiert habt? Meint ihr, man kann über 2,5" gehen? 650b+?


----------



## hasardeur (18. Oktober 2015)

650b+ entspricht von der Höhe nahezu 29", also nein. Es gibt aber ein Primal 650b+ im neuen Modelljahr.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (19. Oktober 2015)

Bin 1,86 
und bin noch unschlüssig entweder Hornet oder Primal !
Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr empfehlen ?

danke vorab


----------



## hasardeur (19. Oktober 2015)

In beiden Fällen L, wobei das Hornet etwas mehr Reach hat, dafür aber ein kürzeres Sitzrohr. Welcher Rahmen der richtige ist, hängt letztlich vom Einsatzzweck ab.


----------



## Epictetus (19. Oktober 2015)

Hab ich mit 176cm / SL 84 nen guten Schuss mit nem Hornet M gemacht?  Freundin soll es auch ab und zu ma benutzen, die is 10cm kleiner.

Ich will damit wohl ballern, sie wahrscheinlich bisschen AM / Touren fahren


----------



## Deleted 54516 (19. Oktober 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> In beiden Fällen L, wobei das Hornet etwas mehr Reach hat, dafür aber ein kürzeres Sitzrohr. Welcher Rahmen der richtige ist, hängt letztlich vom Einsatzzweck ab.


Touren in den Alpen und technische trails bergab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (19. Oktober 2015)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Hab ich mit 176cm / SL 84 nen guten Schuss mit nem Hornet M gemacht?  Freundin soll es auch ab und zu ma benutzen, die is 10cm kleiner.
> 
> Ich will damit wohl ballern, sie wahrscheinlich bisschen AM / Touren fahren



Sollte gehen, zum Touren fahren könnte der durch dich längere Reach evtl. ganz ok sein.
Von der Größe her wirds ihr passen, es sei denn sie hat arg kurze Beine.


----------



## hasardeur (19. Oktober 2015)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> Touren in den Alpen und technische trails bergab



Geht beides Prima mit dem Primal (ab 2016er Modell auch mit ISCG). Das Primal ist etwas leichter. Funktioniert allerdings auch mit dem Hornet. Alternative: Hast Du mal an das Primal 29 gedacht? Fände ich die passendere Variante. Ich baue mir in 2016 auch ein Enduro-HT (Last FF) auf, weil das große Rad-Maß im HT einfach sinnvoller ist.


----------



## Xah88 (20. Oktober 2015)

Servus Hornet-Experten,

ich möchte mir für den Winter ein Hornet aufbauen, um die Fullies zu schonen.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen bezüglich der Geo ? Ich bin zwar 1,89m , habe aber "nur" eine Schrittlänge von 84-85cm (also recht kurze Beine). So fuhr ich z.B. bei Canyon nur "M-Rahmen", bei meinen kurz ausfallenden Commencals komme ich aber super mit Rahmengröße L zurecht.

Bei welchen Schrittlängen bzw. Körpergrößen fahrt ihr welche Rahmengrößen  (16" bzw. 18") ?

Zweite Informationslücke: Welches Innenlager braucht man denn für das von Dartmoor angegebene "Euro 73" Maß ?

Besten Dank im Voraus,

Alex


----------



## sp00n82 (20. Oktober 2015)

Innenlager ist das normale BSA 73, also z.B. Shimano Hollowtech oder kompatible.


----------



## Zonerider (20. Oktober 2015)

Passt in den 15er Hornet auch der Ritchey Comp IS 42/52?


----------



## duc-mo (21. Oktober 2015)

Gibt's irgendwo schon Informationen zur Geo des 2016er Primal???


----------



## kRoNiC (21. Oktober 2015)

Anscheinend nicht, auf Anfrage zwecks Geo und Verfügbarkeit haben die mir auch noch nicht geantwortet


----------



## Zonerider (21. Oktober 2015)

Zonerider schrieb:


> Passt in den 15er Hornet auch der Ritchey Comp IS 42/52?



Erfahrungen? Ist dringend, vielen Dank.


----------



## hasardeur (21. Oktober 2015)

Weshalb sollte der nicht passen, ist doch ein Standard. Meine einzige Erfahrung dazu: Wenn das Bike nicht gefordert wird, im Sinn von belastet, kann man auch ein billiges Headset nehmen. Wenn man jedoch länger Freude haben will, sollte man etwas Geld ausgeben. Und dabei denke ich nicht an Chris King. Der Dartmoor Blink ist preislich wirklich OK. Alternativ einen Cane Creek 40, kostet aber schon 20€ mehr als der Blink.


----------



## m2000 (21. Oktober 2015)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Gibt's irgendwo schon Informationen zur Geo des 2016er Primal???


Welche Größe? Primal 27,5 oder 27,5+?
Ich tippe hier jetzt nicht Alles ab. Vefügbarkeit ist ca. ende Feb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. Oktober 2015)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar 1,89m , habe aber "nur" eine Schrittlänge von 84-85cm (also recht kurze Beine).


 Bei der Körpergröße auf alle Fälle den 18"!
Ansonsten ist der Reach viel zu kurz. Der Rahmen ist niedrig genug, dass Du auch mit "nur" 84-85 cm Schrittlänge genug Verstellbereich an der Sattelstütze hast.


----------



## Xah88 (21. Oktober 2015)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Bei der Körpergröße auf alle Fälle den 18"!
> Ansonsten ist der Reach viel zu kurz. Der Rahmen ist niedrig genug, dass Du auch mit "nur" 84-85 cm Schrittlänge genug Verstellbereich an der Sattelstütze hast.




Danke für die Info ! Nach reiflicher Überlegung hätte ich heute auch zu 18" gegriffen. Bestellung geht gleich raus (in petrol paint  )


----------



## duc-mo (21. Oktober 2015)

M2000: mir geht's um das 2016er in 27 ohne PLUS, vermutlich in Größe M oder L.


----------



## m2000 (21. Oktober 2015)

duc-mo schrieb:


> M2000: mir geht's um das 2016er in 27 ohne PLUS, vermutlich in Größe M oder L.


size/ calc. fork travel/ reach/ stack/   ST/   TT/   eTT/ CS/ HT  / HTangle/ STangle/ BBdrop/ WB
M	  140					 415	625   456	595   606  420  120	  67		   73		   40		 1120
L	   140					 440	625? 482	616   631  420  120	  67		   73		   40		 1145

Bittesehr der Herr


----------



## sp00n82 (21. Oktober 2015)

Zonerider schrieb:


> Erfahrungen? Ist dringend, vielen Dank.


Erfahrungen nicht, aber eigentlich* müsste jeder genormte Steuersatz passen.


* Mittlerweile bin ich da allerdings etwas vorsichtig, bei meinem Slide, das unten auch IS 52|40 hat, war nach dem Umbau auf Cane Creek 40 auf einmal ein 3mm Spalt anstatt eines 1mm Spalt vorhanden. Wäre zwar wahrscheinlich ohne Probleme gegangen (Spalt war wohl nur aufgrund des höheren Gabelkonus da), aber schön war anders.

Von daher, passen wird er wohl, aber wie es dann im Endeffekt aussieht, muss man probieren.


----------



## duc-mo (21. Oktober 2015)

Schade, die Kettenstreben sind ja noch kürzer geworden als beim Hornet... Was soll der Unsinn? Bei einem "tourenorientierteren" Bike hätten längere Streben viel mehr Sinn gemacht...


----------



## Habiii (21. Oktober 2015)

Moin,
ich hab mir gerade ein Dartmoor Hornet 4x gekauft und bräuchte Hilfe beim Tretlager, muss ich bei einem Howitzer Innelager Spacer verbauen oder weglassen und was für eine Achsenlänge brauch ich da? Wäre nett wenn mir einer das richtige verlinken könnte am besten in Schwarz.

Danke


----------



## VF1 (22. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich baue mir gerade ein Dartmoor Hornet auf. Gestern habe ich den Steuersatz, (http://www.actionsports.de/fun-works-n-light-steuersatz-tapered-1-is42/28.6is52/40-6819) bekommen. Beim Einsetzen musste ich feststellen, das die Lagerschalen im Durchmesser 0,3mm Luft zum Lagersitz im Rahmen haben (oben und unten). Hat jemand Erfahrung ob das hält und ob das nicht auf die Dauer anfängt zu Knacken?
Vielen Dank für die Infos.


----------



## Xah88 (26. Oktober 2015)

Servus,

Rahmen ist bestellt und sollte diese Woche in meinem Montageständer hängen 

Noch eine kurze Frage -> Welchen KeFü-Standart braucht man ? (Sufu und Dartmoor-Seite spuckten nichts aus)

Und hat jemand eine gute Adresse für ein passendes 135x12 Hinterrad, welches günstig, stabil, normalgewichtig und laut ist ^^ ?

Danke vorab !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (26. Oktober 2015)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Noch eine kurze Frage -> Welchen KeFü-Standart braucht man ? (Sufu und Dartmoor-Seite spuckten nichts aus)


ICSG 05


----------



## Habiii (26. Oktober 2015)

ISCG 05 brauchst du


----------



## VF1 (27. Oktober 2015)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Rahmen ist bestellt und sollte diese Woche in meinem Montageständer hängen
> 
> ...




Hey,

schau mal bei Alutech auf die Seite. Da gibt es einen kompletten Laufradsatz (Sun Ringle Charger) für 149 Euronen.

LG


----------



## Zonerider (27. Oktober 2015)

VF1 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> schau mal bei Alutech auf die Seite. Da gibt es einen kompletten Laufradsatz (Sun Ringle Charger) für 149 Euronen.
> 
> LG



Weist du des Gewicht von dem lrs?


----------



## VF1 (27. Oktober 2015)

Zonerider schrieb:


> Weist du des Gewicht von dem lrs?



Ca. 1950 gr.


----------



## Xah88 (27. Oktober 2015)

VF1 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> schau mal bei Alutech auf die Seite. Da gibt es einen kompletten Laufradsatz (Sun Ringle Charger) für 149 Euronen.
> 
> LG



Super, genau sowas habe ich gesucht ! Vielen Dank !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VF1 (27. Oktober 2015)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Super, genau sowas habe ich gesucht ! Vielen Dank !



Habe ich mir für mein Hornet auch bestellt. Freitags Morgens per Mail bestellt und Paypal bezahlt, 
Montags schon in der Post. Das war mal ne schnelle Bearbeitung. Hut ab.

LG


----------



## Xah88 (30. Oktober 2015)

Wer einen billigen Primal-Rahmen sucht -> http://www.hibike.de/dartmoor-prima...k-mod-2014-pSf92ee5545518035f43dc3175b7c49ad4


----------



## Meiki (30. Oktober 2015)

Hey Leute, ich bin kurz davor mir ein Dartmoor Hornet zu bestellen, hatte schonmal einen älteren, da war mir aber das Sitzrohr viel zu kurz für Touren.
Jetzt meine wichtige Frage bevor es losgeht: stimmen die von Dartmoor angegebenen Geometriedaten?
Hab mal gehört, dass die Realität doch etwas abweicht und möchte nicht riskieren, dass der Rahmen in 18" am Ende kleiner ist als angegeben. Vor allem Reach und Sitzrohrlänge interessieren mich.

schonmal Danke


----------



## arghlol (30. Oktober 2015)

Meiki schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ich bin kurz davor mir ein Dartmoor Hornet zu bestellen, hatte schonmal einen älteren, da war mir aber das Sitzrohr viel zu kurz für Touren.
> Jetzt meine wichtige Frage bevor es losgeht: stimmen die von Dartmoor angegebenen Geometriedaten?
> Hab mal gehört, dass die Realität doch etwas abweicht und möchte nicht riskieren, dass der Rahmen in 18" am Ende kleiner ist als angegeben. Vor allem Reach und Sitzrohrlänge interessieren mich.
> 
> schonmal Danke


Nach den Messungen von @Geisterfahrer ist der Reach länger als angegeben: Der Dartmoor Hornet Tech-Talk


----------



## Meiki (30. Oktober 2015)

danke für deine schnelle antwort, den Post hätte ich selber nicht gefunden (war schon bisschen am suchen auf den 44Seiten hier  )

dass der reach länger ist freut mich


----------



## sp00n82 (30. Oktober 2015)

Das Sitzrohr ist zumindest in 16" auch etwas länger als angegeben.


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (1. November 2015)

Hallo...

Ich bin mir sicher dass meine Frage bestimmt hier im Thread mal behandelt wurde, oder vllt auch nicht...

Ich brauche für ein 2012er Hornet ein 4-Kanttretlager. Da gibt es aber jede Menge versch. Sorten, 68mm, 70mm, 73mm...
Verschiedene Wellenlängen kommen dann noch hinzu, hat wohl was mit der Kettenlinie zu tun.
Ich selbst fahre Hollowtech, da gibt es diese Probleme nicht.
Aber mein Kumpel hat halt noch ne 4-Kantkurbelgarnitur, deshalb bräuchte ich diese Info.

Ich müsste bis morgen Abend ein solches Lager bestellen, weiss aber nicht genau welche Größe ich brauche?

Ich muss zugeben, mir fehlt jetzt die Zeit um mich noch schnell in das Thema Kettenlinie und versch. 4-Kanttretlager einzulesen, arbeite ja auch noch Spätschicht.

Kann mir jemand die Größe des Lagers nennen? Wellenlänge damit die Kettenlinie stimmt (2x9 Antrieb)?
Sind bei den Lagern IMMEr die Spacer dabei um ein 73er Lager evtl. in ein 68er BSA zu schrauben?


Sorry dass ich so ganz unverschämt einfach frage, aber es fehlt die zeit zum Lernen, normal lese ich mich immer in solche Themen ein.

LG


----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. November 2015)

Gehäusebreite brauchst Du auf alle Fälle 73. Die Wellenlänge hängt davon ab, welche Kurbelgarnitur verwendet werden soll. Was möchte er denn einbauen? Welches Modell? 2-fach-Kurbel oder 3-fach-Kurbel? Falls letzteres: An welche beiden Positionen sollen denn die Kettenblätter?


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (3. November 2015)

Hallo

Ich weiß gar nicht genau welche Kurbel er hat? Shimano, aber noch nicht einmal ne Deore.
Aber ich habe mich vertippt, es ist 3x9.

Welche Positionen die Kettenblätter haben sollen bei 3x9?
Verstehe ich nicht... du meinst bestimmt bei 2x9, was ja aber hinfällig ist.
Also würde ich sagen die Kettenblätter kommen ganz normal an ihren Platz.

Also ist es bei 4-Kant-Kurbeln nicht so, dass da Spacer dabei sind um entweder 73 oder 68mm fahren zu können?

Ich bin normalerweise echt nicht lesefaul, aber bin beruflich und gesundheitlich momentan echt gefordert, sorry :-(


----------



## hasardeur (3. November 2015)

Kauf Dir die hier: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/681717-shimano-xt-kurbel-3x9-mit-lager

Scheint mir allerdings eine Deore und keine XT, ist aber alles dabei. Ein Patronenlager kostet mit Versand auch 15-20 €. Dann kannst Du lieber etwas drauf legen und hast sowohl Lager als auch Kurbel in vernünftig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. November 2015)

Pedro_Pedali schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich weiß gar nicht genau welche Kurbel er hat? Shimano, aber noch nicht einmal ne Deore.
> 
> ...


 .


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (4. November 2015)

Kurbel ist eine 
*Shimano Kurbel FC-M440 Vierkant*

Warum ich das 4-Kantlager einzeln kaufen möchte (ab 8 Euro bei Bike Components):

Ohne nachgeprüft zu haben würde ich behaupten dass er seine Kette über Verschleißgrenze gefahren ist. Würden wir jetzt also eine neue Kurbel verbauen, würde ebenfalls eine neue Kette und eine neue Kassette fällig werden.
Momentan sieht es bei ihm finanziell aber nicht sehr gut aus.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. November 2015)

Okay. Für eine 47,5er Kettenlinie - alter Umwerfer (510, 570, 750) - braucht er ein 110er Innenlager.
Für eine 50er Kettenlinie - neuerer Umwerfer - braucht er ein 113er.


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (4. November 2015)

3mm Unterschied im Lager bedeuten 1,5 mm pro Seite?
Das bekommt man doch eingestellt ;-)

Aber danke, jetzt sind wir schlauer.

Dann kann ich ja bestellen und zum WE wird umgebaut


----------



## AnAx (5. November 2015)

Du willst jetzt Geld ausgeben um eine geringwertige M440-Kurbel verbauen zu können und die, bereits verschlissenen Antrieb weiterfahren zu können? 9-fach Kette gibt's doch günstig, muss ja nicht XT sein, Deore oder sogar die neue Alivio ist wohl besser als das vorhandene, selbst wenn das nicht verschlissen wäre :O


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (5. November 2015)

ICH gebe kein Geld mehr aus... Ich habe den Rahmen gespendet, das Steuerlager, die neuen Züge und ein Kettenschloß.

ER hat halt momentan keine Kohle, und es macht eben nen Unterschied ob ich ihm jetzt noch ein Tretlager kaufe damit er 1-2 Monate den alten Antrieb fertig-rocken kann, oder ob ich ihm jetzt ne Kette, ne Kassette und ne komplett neue Kurbel kaufe.

ich helfe ja gern, aber irgendwo müssen auch Grenzen sein, ich bin nicht Mutter Theresa 

Soll er sich zu Weihnachten die Sachen schenken lassen, meine Güte ist aufgebraucht 

Mal davon abgesehen dass ich das alles ja noch zusammen bauen "darf" ;-)

LG


----------



## AnAx (5. November 2015)

Danke für die Erklärung


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (5. November 2015)

Kein Thema


----------



## mischike (16. November 2015)

Hi,
weiß hier jemand zufällig, ob es das Hornet in naher Zukunft auch in 29 Zoll Ausführung geben wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arghlol (16. November 2015)

Ich denke eigentlich nicht. Das Primal taugt dir nicht?


----------



## mischike (16. November 2015)

Das Primal ist bestimmt gut, aber 1. gibts das nicht in blau, 2. hat es hinten keine Steckachse. Der Hornet Rahmen gefällt mir halt sehr.


----------



## 6TiWon (17. November 2015)

die Hornisse ist ja auch ein fr hardtail und nix für weicheier. aber 27,5er lrs passt doch problemlos rein.


----------



## duc-mo (17. November 2015)

mischike schrieb:


> Das Primal ist bestimmt gut, aber 1. gibts das nicht in blau, 2. hat es hinten keine Steckachse.



Gibt's in deiner Nähe keine Lackierbetriebe? Aus meiner Sicht kann man am Hardtail wunderbar auf die Steckachse verzichten. Eine 10x135mm Achse für Schnellspanner ist genauso stabil und angenehmer von der Handhabung.


----------



## m2000 (17. November 2015)

Denke ich auch. Für eine Lackierung oder Pulverbeschichtung noch mal ca. 100€ ausgeben, und der Rahmen kostet dann immer noch keine 400€. Ich war auch am Anfang skeptisch wegen der fehlenden Steckachse. Doch nach der ersten Ausfahrt war ich überzeugt. Am Fully macht die zusätzliche Steifigkeit Sinn, da ja die meisten Hinterbauten heutzutage, aufgrund der Gewichtsangaben auf dem Papier, leicht sein sollen. Am Hardtail, vor allem bei den Primals ist soviel Material vorhanden, das man den Unterschied sicher nicht merkt. Aber es kursiert ja immer noch das Gerücht, dass Stahlrahmen Dämpfen und so ist es eben auch mit der 12mm Achse am Hinterbau von HT's. Ich werde jetzt meiner besseren Hälfte auch ein Primal aufbauen. Das gesparte Geld am Rahmen lässt sich einfach besser in gute Anbauteile Investieren.


----------



## mischike (18. November 2015)

Ihr habt recht, ich habe in meinem HT auch eine 10mm RWS Truebolt drin und die ist schon sehr stabil. Wahrscheinlich wirds das Primal werden, habe mir vor Kurzem einen neuen 29 Zoll LRS gekauft und mag jetzt nicht nochmal in einen 27,5 Zoll LRS investieren. Allerdings soll beim Primal eine 2x Kurbel nicht passen, der 2x Umwerfer läßt sich nicht montieren. Stimmt das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (18. November 2015)

Ein Sideswing von Shimano könnte passen. Oder die Direct-Mount-Umwerfer von Shimano. Die habenden Zuggegenhalter integriert. Eine Schelle für Direct-Mount gibt es z. B. von Superstar Components. Alternativ, aber teuer, die neue e13 Kassette die hat eine Spreizung von 9-44 und passt auf einen XD-Freilauf. Gibt es in 11- und 10-fach.


----------



## m2000 (18. November 2015)

Schau mal im 29er Unterforum, da gibt es einen eigenen Thread für das Primal (*hust* Suchfunktion *hust*). Da fahren doch einige mit Umwerfer


----------



## Goddi8 (20. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
vielleicht kann mir einer bzgl. der Größe helfen. Ich bin 176 groß und hab eine Schrittlänge von knapp 85cm.
Laut Größentabelle wäre das ein M/16", laut einer Größentabelle bei pinkbike (http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/11589969/) aber auch ein L/18". Hat sich da mal die Größenempfehlung geändert (es geht um ein 2015er Modell?)
Einsatzgebiet wären Touren (oder All Mountain auf neudeutsch).
Ich tendiere zum L, die Länge des Oberrrohrs würde mich weniger stören als das kurze Sitzrohr beim 16er.


----------



## Diesti (20. November 2015)

Hier der Sattelauszug mit 84 SL bei einem M Rahmen ;-) habs schon verkauft bevor das Sitzrohr eingerissen is ;-)


----------



## Goddi8 (20. November 2015)

Danke. Das ist überzeugend


----------



## wyrd (20. November 2015)

Habe auch etwa 85 cm SL und komme mit M und 435er Kindshock Stütze locker zurecht. Sind sogar etwas mehr als die verlangten 15 cm im Sitzrohr. Das Sitzrohr wird wahrscheinlich trotzdem reißen, einfach weil es nicht gerade maßhaltig ist - hoffentlich noch innerhalb der Garantie oder deutlich danach. Ich würde an seiner Stelle nach Oberrohrlänge entscheiden. Bei Touren trotzdem eher L.

Mal eine andere Frage: Lasst ihr die Öffnung für die Leitung der Sattelstütze bei Nichtbenutzung einfach offen? Hätte mir da irgendeine Art Abdeckung im Lieferumfang gewünscht...


----------



## limbokoenig (20. November 2015)

der schwarze Rahmen wird ja mit "mirror stickers" angeboten. 
Sind das tatsächlich Sticker die sich abmachen lassen oder sind die unterm Lack?


----------



## flachmaennchen (20. November 2015)

Ich hatte bisher einen alten M Rahmen und der war mir mit 180cm auch zu klein. Die 435mm KindShock hat zwar gereicht, war aber wirklich bis aufs Maximum ausgezogen. Der aktuelle L Rahmen fühlt sich für mich von der Größe her deutlich besser an, bin ich schon probegesessen.


----------



## Markus08 (24. November 2015)

Hat zwar nicht direkt was mit dem hornet zu tun aber wisst ihr vlt. welches 10-Fach  schaltwerk sich am besten mit einem 42iger oneup ritzel kombinieren lässt?


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (24. November 2015)

Alle Sram Schaltwerke mit Mid- oder Longcage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schepperbeppo (30. November 2015)

limbokoenig schrieb:


> der schwarze Rahmen wird ja mit "mirror stickers" angeboten.
> Sind das tatsächlich Sticker die sich abmachen lassen oder sind die unterm Lack?


 Sind Sticker und lassen sich abziehen.


----------



## Sid211985 (3. Dezember 2015)

Hi
Eine Frage, passt in den Rahmen eine FSA Kurbel mit 76 mm breite und 30 mm kurbelachsendurchmesser hinein?


----------



## hasardeur (3. Dezember 2015)

76 mm? Standard sind 68/73/83 mm. Das Hornet hat ein 73 mm Lagergehäuse.


----------



## Sid211985 (3. Dezember 2015)

Sorry, habe falsch gemessen. Genau 73 mm 
Der Durchmesser der Kurbel ist 30 mm 

Passt das?


----------



## sp00n82 (3. Dezember 2015)

30mm Achsdurchmesser würden da schon durch passen, aber das entsprechende Lager muss ja in den Rahmen passen. Wenn es irgendwo ein Innenlager für die Kurbel gibt, die auf ein Standard BSA-Gewinde passen, dann wird auch die Kurbel durchpassen.
Daraus folgt: nicht nach der Kurbel suchen, sondern nach dem Innenlager.


----------



## Sid211985 (3. Dezember 2015)

Ah ok Vielen Dank 

Sollte ja dann der Händler bei dem ich den Rahmen kaufen werde ja wissen


----------



## m2000 (4. Dezember 2015)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Ah ok Vielen Dank
> 
> Sollte ja dann der Händler bei dem ich den Rahmen kaufen werde ja wissen



Äh, nein. Das sollte der Händler nur wissen, wenn er selber Kurbeln mit 30mm Achse im Programm hat. Google hingegen weiss es. Aber das wäre ja zu einfach


----------



## hasardeur (4. Dezember 2015)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/FSA/MegaEvo-BSA-30-Innenlager-p35723/braun-Standard-o2351499/

Das sollte passen.


----------



## Lord_Farquaad (10. Dezember 2015)

Servus,
hat einer von euch mal versucht eine Gabel mit Tapered (1,5 - 1 1/4) Rohr im aktuellen Hornet Rahmen zu fahren? 
Danke im vorraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m2000 (10. Dezember 2015)

1,5 - 1 1/4 ist nicht tapered, das ist/war ein Giant Standard. Tapered ist 1,5 - 1 1/8 zoll und passt in jeden aktuellen Rahmen.


----------



## Lord_Farquaad (10. Dezember 2015)

danke für die schnelle antwort. Bezüglich des Namens "Tapered" gibt es dann sicherlich verschiedene Ansichten. Sram schreibt "Tapered" und meint damit beide Varianten der alten Lyrik. 1,5 auf 1 1/8 und 1,5 auf 1 1/4. Trotzdem, hat jemand mal einen Gabelschaft der von 1,5" auf 1 1/4" zulaufend ist in sein Hornet gebaut?


----------



## m2000 (11. Dezember 2015)

Dann brauchst du für Oben einen is42/31.8. Den gibt es meines Wissens nach nur für Rennräder. Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass das Lager lange hält.


----------



## hasardeur (11. Dezember 2015)

Warum nicht? 1 1/4 ist größer als 1 1/8. Der Lagersitz bei einem IS ist da eher eine Schwachstelle, als das Lager selbst. Eine gute Lagerqualität vorausgesetzt.
Ein Renner hat zudem super dünne Reifen mit ca. 8 bar und keine gefederte Gabel, da kommen die Stöße ungefiltert im Steuersatz an. Ich schätze die Belastung daher höher ein, als im MTB.


----------



## m2000 (11. Dezember 2015)

Genau 1 1/4 ist größer. Somit ist der Innendurchmesser des Lagers auch größer, bei gleichbleibendem Außendurchmesser. Also das Lager insgesamt schmaler.
Und dann überleg noch mal von wo die Stöße beim Rennrad kommen und von wo die Belastung beim MTB. Stichwort Lenkwinkel...


----------



## hasardeur (11. Dezember 2015)

Größerer Innendurchmesser = mehr Kugeln möglich, die die Last aufnehmen und verteilen. Gerade der flachere Lenkwinkel sorgt dafür, dass beim MTB die Stöße in Richtung der Achse des Steuerrohrs einwirken, nicht als Scherkräfte. Am wichtigsten halte ich aber die dicken Reifen mit niedrigem Druck, da die den Unterschied ausmachen und den stärksten Impuls aufnehmen. Für alles darüber hinaus hast Du eine Gabel.

Falls Du das nicht glaubst, fahr einmal 10 Minuten lang mit dem Rennrad und einmal mit dem MTB über Kopfsteinpflaster. Danach frag Deine Hände und Unterarme nach ihrer Einschätzung der Belastung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (11. Dezember 2015)

Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass der Fragesteller mit dem Hornet mehr vor hat als nur über Kopfsteinpflaster zu fahren. Und die Geschichte mit mehr Kugeln = haltbarer - hat man doch schon an ISIS (ich meine jetzt nicht die Mohammed-Nachahmer, sondern den Innenlagerstandard) im Vergleich zu Vierkant gesehen: Kleinere Kugeln, Lager schneller hinüber.


----------



## hasardeur (11. Dezember 2015)

Wenn Dein Rennrad mehr als Kopfsteinpflaster verkraftet, nur zu. Der Effekt bleibt derselbe.

Beim Innenlager hängt wohl auch viel von der Kapselung des Lagers ab. Bei Patronenlagern läuft das schön geschlossen. Man sollte bei den Vergleichen schon objektiv bleiben.

Und dann bleibt noch, dass die Belastungen am unteren Lager deutlich größer sind, als am oberen. Ich habe jedenfalls bisher nur verschlissene untere Steuerlager gesehen. Die oben waren maximal durch Rost zerstört.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (11. Dezember 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Wenn Dein Rennrad mehr als Kopfsteinpflaster verkraftet, nur zu. Der Effekt bleibt derselbe.


Ich meinte, dass das Mountainbike härtere Schläge abkriegen wird als der Renner, der maximal auf Kopfsteinpflaster bewegt wird. Klar federt die Gabel einiges weg, aber es kommt auch genug an.

Gibt's auch ISIS-Lager, die keine Patronenlager sind? Die, die ständig verreckten, waren die ganz normalen RF, FSA, Truvativ usw. Und die waren alle gekapselt. Die Lager sind einfach zerbröselt, weil die Minikugeln nichts ausgehalten haben.

Dass das untere Lager deutlich mehr abkriegt als das obere, da bin ich bei Dir.

Egal, der Fragesteller kennt jetzt die unterschiedlichen Positionen und soll seine eigene Entscheidung treffen.


----------



## hasardeur (11. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Stetox (16. Dezember 2015)

Hat hier jemand zufällig einen (gerne auch defekten) Dartmoor Blink Steuersatz? Ich habe die Dichtung verlegt/fallen gelassen oder ähnliches.
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Goddi8 (17. Dezember 2015)

Welche Dichtung?  Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, gibt es keine


----------



## Stetox (17. Dezember 2015)

Doch da war eine dabei die eigentlich den Spalt füllen sollte. Hatte das Ding sogar paar mal in den Händen, aber eben verlegt.


----------



## Goddi8 (17. Dezember 2015)

Hmm hast du da einfach zu viele Spacer drin?


----------



## holgersen (17. Dezember 2015)

Die Spacer haben nichts damit zu tun, jedenfalls nicht die über dem Topcap des IS42 Lagers.

Dichtungen hat nicht jeder IS42. Ich habe selbst 3 Rahmen mit dem Maß und deswegen auch verschiedene Steuersatz gehabt bzw. im Einsatz. Allerdings ist, wenn vorhanden, die Dichtung eh nur eine Gummilippe, die würde den Spalt auf dem Foto niemals komplett abschliessen.

Nächste Woche sollte ich die Möglichkeit haben, einen Blink in einen Primal Rahmen zu legen, bin gespannt, ob es da auch so wie bei Dir aussieht, das ist ein wenig viel "Toleranz".


----------



## limbokoenig (17. Dezember 2015)

bei mir sieht das auch so so.
Und auf diversen anderen Bilder, die man so im Netz findet, auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goddi8 (17. Dezember 2015)

Ich meine die Spacer oder die dünnen Scheiben die zw Lager und Topcap kommen


----------



## sp00n82 (17. Dezember 2015)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Ich meine die Spacer oder die dünnen Scheiben die zw Lager und Topcap kommen


Die sind doch in der Regel deutlich unter 1mm stark oder? Also für diesen Spalt eh nicht relevant.


----------



## Goddi8 (17. Dezember 2015)

wenn du alle reinpackst und das topcap eh schon einen Spalt hatte? ich hab mit einem spacer keinen Spalt


----------



## Stetox (17. Dezember 2015)

Der Spalt wirkt nur gerade so groß, weil alle vier Scheiben drin sind und die Schraube auch nicht festgezogen ist. Mit einer Scheibe und angezogener Schraube war der Spalt weg. Hab das ganze nur nochmal zerlegt um die Gummilippe reinzulegen die ich dann irgendwie verlegt habe.


----------



## holgersen (17. Dezember 2015)

Die dünnen Spacerscheiben, die beim Steuersatz dabei sind, muss man nur zwischen Lager und Topcap legen, wenn das Topcap sich nicht schleiffrei montieren lässt, weil es an der Oberkante vom Steuerrohr langschrabbelt.

Wenn das Topcap ohne Scheiben direkt auf dem Lager liegt und dabei nicht am Steuerrohr anstösst, kann man die Dinger auch ganz weglassen.

Beim Blink sind ja 4 Stück oder so dabei, soweit ich das gestern beim Auspacken gesehen hatte? Bei den anderen Steuersätzen (KCNC, Fun Works) ist nur eine bzw. gar keine (FSA) dabei…


----------



## Meiki (20. Dezember 2015)

Hi Leute, hab mein Hornet endlich aufgebaut, aber bei der Sattelstütze hab ich etwas bedenken: die schlackert wenn die Sattelklemme nicht zu ist ordentlich rum, ca 1-2mm. Das bedeutet bei geschlossener Sattelklemme arbeitet die Sattelstütze immer im Sattelrohr hinterher und irgendwann wird meiner Meinung nach das obere Sattelrohrstück brechen am Übergang zum Oberrohr oder den Sitzstreben. Hab auch mehrere 31.6er Sattelstützen ausprobiert, bei allen das gleiche, also liegt es definitiv am Rahmen.

Nun meine Frage: ist das bei euch auch so? und wie sind eure Erfahrungen damit? Einige Brüche an der Stelle sind ja schon vorgekommen, aber wohl meist wegen zu geringer einstecktiefe von der Sattelstütze.

schonmal Danke für die Antworten
Bilder folgen wenn das Bike 100% fertig ist, noch beschäftigt mich das Sattelstützenproblem ;-)


----------



## hasardeur (21. Dezember 2015)

Hast Du einen neuen Rahmen? Dann würde ich reklamieren.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. Dezember 2015)

Würde ich so auch nicht hinnehmen.

Zur Not könnte man ggf. mit einer 31,8er Stütze oder Hülse + 27,2er Stütze arbeiten. Aber bei einem neuen Rahmen würde ich auch zunächst mal versuchen zu tauschen. Das ist ein klarer Sachmangel, der nicht nur unerheblich ist.


----------



## wyrd (21. Dezember 2015)

Ist bei meinem Rahmen genauso. Ich lasse es drauf ankommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schepperbeppo (21. Dezember 2015)

Bei meinem Rahmen hat die Sattelstütze ohne Klemmung auch bisserl Spiel. Mich störts ned.


----------



## Meiki (21. Dezember 2015)

danke für eure Antworten
ja der Rahmen ist nagelneu, ich ruf morgen mal im Laden an


----------



## Schepperbeppo (21. Dezember 2015)

Sag mal Bescheid was rauskommt. Interessiert mich


----------



## ferdi333 (8. Januar 2016)

Ich baue mir grad ein hornet für den freeridebereich auf. Ich würde mal gerne wissen welche laufräder ihr mir fürs 2015er hornet empfehlen könnt, da ich mich schwer tu ein geeignetes hinterrad in der gröse 135×12 zu finden. Ach ja, ich würde gerne nicht mehr als 250 € ausgeben.
Danke!


----------



## hasardeur (8. Januar 2016)

Bei Alutech gibt es gerade super günstig den Charger Comp LRS. Kommt natürlich drauf an, was Du unter Freeriden verstehst. Wenn es schnelles Tempo und raue Fahrweise ist, dann ist der Charger am HT nicht zu empfehlen, wenn es jedoch eher technisch ist (Stolperbiken), dann kann man den gut nehmen.
Ansonsten schau mal in den Bikemarkt. Da gibt es immer irgendwas. Wenn Du einen Rat brauchst, verlinke das Angebot hier und bitte spezifisch um Rat.
Du kannst natürlich auch alle noch weiter folgenden Tips für jeden möglichen LRS aufnehmen und selbst prüfen. Ob Dich das weiter bringt, kan ich nicht beurteilen.

Ach ja, wenn Du zur Fahrweise etwas mehr schreiben würdest, ebenso zu Deinem Gewicht, wäre das auch sehr hilfreich. Da Du offensichtlich noch nicht viele Erfahrungen mit Laufrädern gesammelt hast, gehe ich davon aus, dass Du noch nicht sehr lange freeridest. Zu dem, was Du unter Freeriden verstehst, sagen andere vielleicht Allmountain. Also lass bitte mal ein bisschen die Hosen runter. Das meine ich nicht böse, sondern ist für eine Beratung einfach nötig.


----------



## Sportzigarillo (8. Januar 2016)

ferdi333 schrieb:


> Ich baue mir grad ein hornet für den freeridebereich auf. Ich würde mal gerne wissen welche laufräder ihr mir fürs 2015er hornet empfehlen könnt, da ich mich schwer tu ein geeignetes hinterrad in der gröse 135×12 zu finden. Ach ja, ich würde gerne nicht mehr als 250 € ausgeben.
> Danke!



Hey,

ich verkaufe da gerade was im Bikemarkt, was dich vielleicht interessieren könnte... (liegt allerdings ein bisschen über deinem Budget)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/712523-notubes-ztr-flow-ex-disc-6-loch-26-sram-xd


Hatte diesen LRS selbst an einem 2015er Hornet und war sehr zufrieden! Verkaufe ihn nur da ich ein anderes Bike ausgeschlachtet habe und diesen LRS nun am Hornet ausprobiere.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (8. Januar 2016)

Was der @Sportzigarillo vergaß zu erwähnen, die Flow EX Felge hält viel aus und wird auch sehr gern als DH Laufradsatz aufgebaut. Die Naben kenne ich jedoch nicht, halte aber auch nicht viel von diesem Chris King oder Tune Fetisch.


----------



## duc-mo (8. Januar 2016)

250€ fürs Hinterrad oder für den Laufradsatz???

Wenn davon nur ein Hinterrad bezahlt werden soll, kann ich die Hope Hoops mit Flow EX empfehlen. Die Nabe läßt sich quasi in jedem anderen Rahmen (der vielleicht mal kommt) weiternutzen... Mal von Boost und anderen "Erfindungen" abgesehen... 

Ich hab zwei Satz Hoops. Die hinteren Naben sehen bald den vierten Rahmen mit dem vierten "Standard". 10x135 QR, 10x135 Steckachse, 12x142 und jetzt 12x135... Alles war nur durch den Tausch der Endkappen möglich. Hätte ich jeweils das Laufrad tauschen müssen, hätte ich mir die Rahmenwechsel nicht angetan...


----------



## 6TiWon (9. Januar 2016)

vtl. noch sagen ob 27,5 oder 26 zoll lrs erwünscht. hatte auch auf meinem verblichenen die hope pro2 evo naben drauf (mit 27,5") wegen der vielen (wie duc-mo bereits schreibt) standardmöglichkeiten. kommen jetzt bei mir aufs neue dune carbon drauf.


----------



## Hitch (13. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bräuchte mal den geballten Erfahrungsschatz der Hornet Fahrer. Ich habe mir einen 2015er 18" Rahmen gekauft und bin fast fertig mit dem Aufbau. Bilder folgen. Ist es jemanden gelungen bei einem Rahmen mit Abgang für die Leitung der Sattelstütze einen Umwerfer zu montieren? Wenn ja, welchen? Ich habe einen SRAM Down Clamp Umwerfer probiert. Der hängt unten auf der Schweißnaht. Da fehlen aber nur wenige Millimeter. Ein XT FD-M78x Umwerfer Down Swing steht mit der Klemmung genau auf dem Abgang. Das kann man total vergessen. Hat da jemand eine Idee beziehungsweise schon Erfolg gehabt?

Danke.

Beste Grüße

Hitch


----------



## hasardeur (13. Januar 2016)

Shimano E-Type am Innenllager klemmen.
Oder einen Direct-Mount mit einer Schelle von Superstar Components? Da bin ich aber nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## Diesti (13. Januar 2016)

Hab einen 3 Fach Slx Topswing montiert gehabt am Medium Rahmen. Der is sich genau ausgegangen


----------



## VF1 (14. Januar 2016)

Hitch schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bräuchte mal den geballten Erfahrungsschatz der Hornet Fahrer. Ich habe mir einen 2015er 18" Rahmen gekauft und bin fast fertig mit dem Aufbau. Bilder folgen. Ist es jemanden gelungen bei einem Rahmen mit Abgang für die Leitung der Sattelstütze einen Umwerfer zu montieren? Wenn ja, welchen? Ich habe einen SRAM Down Clamp Umwerfer probiert. Der hängt unten auf der Schweißnaht. Da fehlen aber nur wenige Millimeter. Ein XT FD-M78x Umwerfer Down Swing steht mit der Klemmung genau auf dem Abgang. Das kann man total vergessen. Hat da jemand eine Idee beziehungsweise schon Erfolg gehabt?
> 
> ...



Hey hab noch einen passenden Shiman SLX  Umwerfer zu Hause. War am Hornet 2015. 
ABgebaut wegen Umbau auf 1x10
LG Volker


----------



## FloMi1989 (1. Februar 2016)

Moin,
ich hab vorhin ne Mail bekommen, dass jemand 'nen 2015er Hornet in M/Petrol verkauft.
Anzeige ist nicht verfügbar.
War das zufällig wer, der hier aktiv war und ist es schon weg?
Gruß


----------



## Jesh (15. Februar 2016)

Servus, ich hab vor mir ein 2015er Hornet aufzubauen. Beim Steuersatz blick ich allerdings nicht ganz durch. Dort steht *tapered Steuerrohr: S.H.I.S. IS42/IS52*
Es scheint ein integrierter Steuersatz reinzukommen, bedeutet ich brauch keine Lagerschalen einpressen. Soweit so gut aber das tpered versteh ich nicht. Was bedeutet das? Und welche Steuersätze passen nun?

Gruß


----------



## Geisterfahrer (15. Februar 2016)

Nimm einfach den Dartmoor Blink, dann brauchst Du nicht lange suchen. Den könntest Du sogar mit einem nicht-tapered Gabelschaft verbauen, weil ein entsprechender Adapter beiliegt.

Tapered bedeutet, dass der Gabelschaft unten dicker ist als an der oberen Lagerschale (oben: 1 1/8", unten: 1,5"). Damit er durch den Steuersatz passt, muss der natürlich auch unten ein größeres "Loch" haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesh (15. Februar 2016)

Ich such aber gern ^^ Also das in der Beschreibung vom Steuerrohr tapered dabei steht bedeutet einfach nur das tapered Gabeln reinpassen bzw das das Lager für die Gabel im Steuerohr unten weiter ist als oben 1,5" und oben 1 1/8". Ok soweit versteh ichs. Was bedeutet jetzt 42 und 52?


----------



## hasardeur (15. Februar 2016)

Das sind die Lagergrößen, Aussendurchmesser der Lager nach S.H.I.S. (Standard). Mein Tipp, das ist Basiswissen "Head Sets". Wenn Du Dich da nicht ein bisschen mit beschäftigst, kaufst Du schnell das falsche Lager. Wobei es nicht kompliziert ist. Also einfach mal nach S.H.I.S. googeln.


----------



## Jesh (15. Februar 2016)

Hab mir dazu jetzt mal ein paar Artikel durchgelesen. Verstehen tu ich das jetzt nur mir stellt sich die Frage was ich mache wenn ich ne Gabel habe die nicht tapered is. Die passt doch gar nicht in die Steuersätze.  Nach meiner Logik bräuchte ich jetzt nen Steuersatz der IS is, 42/52 und lediglich mit 1,5 gekennzeichnet ist. Finde da da aber nix


----------



## sp00n82 (15. Februar 2016)

Für nicht tapered gibt es Reduziersteuersätze, die den unteren Teil von 1,5" wieder auf 1 1/8" reduzieren. Der oben erwähnte Blink hat wohl bereits den entsprechenden Adapter beigelegt.


----------



## limbokoenig (15. Februar 2016)

Der Adapter ist im Falle des Blink einfach nur ein breiterer Konus:




das Teil unten in der Mitte


----------



## VF1 (16. Februar 2016)

Jesh schrieb:


> Servus, ich hab vor mir ein 2015er Hornet aufzubauen. Beim Steuersatz blick ich allerdings nicht ganz durch. Dort steht *tapered Steuerrohr: S.H.I.S. IS42/IS52*
> Es scheint ein integrierter Steuersatz reinzukommen, bedeutet ich brauch keine Lagerschalen einpressen. Soweit so gut aber das tpered versteh ich nicht. Was bedeutet das? Und welche Steuersätze passen nun?
> 
> Gruß


Hey,

kannst auch den nehmen, der passt auch (habe ichauch bei mir drin).
http://www.actionsports.de/fun-works-n-light-steuersatz-tapered-1-is42/28.6is52/40-6819?c=348


----------



## Jesh (16. Februar 2016)

VF1 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> kannst auch den nehmen, der passt auch (habe ichauch bei mir drin).
> http://www.actionsports.de/fun-works-n-light-steuersatz-tapered-1-is42/28.6is52/40-6819?c=348


Super danke, gefällt mir besser wie der Blink. Wenn ich das richtig erkenne hat der Konus bei dem nen Schlitz. Muss ich also nicht aufhauen


----------



## VF1 (16. Februar 2016)

Jesh schrieb:


> Super danke, gefällt mir besser wie der Blink. Wenn ich das richtig erkenne hat der Konus bei dem nen Schlitz. Muss ich also nicht aufhauen


Jepp, hat super bei mir gepasst.


----------



## VF1 (16. Februar 2016)

Doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blain7 (16. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

würde ein Schaltauge fürs Hornet 2015 brauchen, wo bekomme ich so eines her?

Grüße


----------



## sp00n82 (16. Februar 2016)

blain7 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> würde ein Schaltauge fürs Hornet 2015 brauchen, wo bekomme ich so eines her?
> 
> Grüße


Hm, das hier müsste eigentlich auch für 2015 passen, aber frag besser nochmal nach dort.
http://26bikes.com/shop/accessories/frame-hangers-pivots/derailleur-hooks/prod/hanger-wish-hornet


----------



## Jesh (17. Februar 2016)

Ich hätte ne Frage zur Schaftlänge der Gabel. Ich kauf mir eventuell eine gebraucht Gabel.
Eventuell nehm ich auch den Primal Rahmen. Der Rahmen wäre dannin Größe  S also 16".

Steuerrohrlänge beträgt beim Hornet wie beim Primal 115mm. 
Beim Fun Works N-Light Steuersatz steh 8mm Einbauhöhe
Plus 3 Space a 5mm und 40mm Vorbau ergibt das

178mm Schaftlänge

Kann man das so rechnen? 

Sollte der Schaft der gebrauchten Gabel zu lang sein und ich muss ihn kürzen, kann ich die Kralle ohne bedenken dann einfach weiter eintreiben oder sollte ich ne neue nehmen?


----------



## hasardeur (17. Februar 2016)

Zur Kralle: Kannst du weiter hinein treiben oder einen Expander holen. Z.B. sowas hier:






Der ist auch lösbar.


----------



## Jesh (19. Februar 2016)

Hat jemand die Maxxis Minion DHF SuperTacky 2.5er auf dem 2015er Rahmen? Passen die? Wenn nicht was gibt es in dem Bereich für Alternativen?


----------



## sp00n82 (19. Februar 2016)

In 26" wohl ja. Da passt hinten auch eine Rubber Queen in 2.4" durch, die ist nochmal breiter als die alten 2.5er von Maxxis.
Bei 27,5" dürfte das wohl arg eng werden, da die je ne ETRTO von 63 haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesh (19. Februar 2016)

Super Danke, dann werdens wohl die. Werd 26er Laufräder nehmen. Kannst du mir vllt. was zu den Laufrädern hier sagen. Kenn mich da nicht so aus. Fahrtechnisch sind Touren bis Flowtrails geplant. 
http://www.bike-laedle.de/shop/de/B...r-Raider-Luafradsatz-VR-20mm-/-HR-135mm-QR-26


----------



## sp00n82 (19. Februar 2016)

Ich kenne weder die Naben noch die Felgen, aber letztere sind mit mittelschmalen 24mm Maulweite genau so schwer wie meine 28mm Track Mack Evos. Die Naben bringen auch ordentlich Gewicht mit, dazu 2.0er Speichen... das klingt alles nach ordentlich Fleisch auf den Rippen. Ein Gesamtgewicht steht ja nicht dabei.


----------



## Jesh (19. Februar 2016)

Meine Rechnung ergibst c.a. 2300g. Ich such stbile Laufräder bis 250€, das Gewicht ist mir nicht so wichtig. Vielleicht kannste mir ja welche empfehlen


----------



## hasardeur (19. Februar 2016)

Weder die Räder, noch die Reifen halte ich für den Einsatzzweck als angemessen. Der 2.5er Minion ist etwas für Stolperbiken (Gripp) oder deutlich härtere Gangart. Für Touren bis Flowtrail würde ich maximal den HR2 am VR und hinten dann Larsen, Ikon oder Ardent empfehlen. Gern auch den Ibex von Onza am VR. Wenn die Laufräder günstig sein sollen und nicht all zu schwer, dann die Charger Comp. Die gibt es bei alutech-cycles.com für etwa 100€ weniger, als die Dartmoor Laufräder, die ich mal locker auf 2,2 bis 2,4 kg den Satz tippe.


----------



## Jesh (19. Februar 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Weder die Räder, noch die Reifen halte ich für den Einsatzzweck als angemessen. Der 2.5er Minion ist etwas für Stolperbiken (Gripp) oder deutlich härtere Gangart. Für Touren bis Flowtrail würde ich maximal den HR2 am VR und hinten dann Larsen, Ikon oder Ardent empfehlen. Gern auch den Ibex von Onza am VR. Wenn die Laufräder günstig sein sollen und nicht all zu schwer, dann die Charger Comp. Die gibt es bei alutech-cycles.com für etwa 100€ weniger, als die Dartmoor Laufräder, die ich mal locker auf 2,2 bis 2,4 kg den Satz tippe.


 
Ok danke! Kannst du mir die Charger Comp. mal verlinken. Ich finde die bei Alutech nicht.


----------



## hasardeur (19. Februar 2016)

Oh, scheinen alle verkauft zu sein. Ein Charger Expert (leichter und besser) Vorderrad in Schwarz, mit 100x15mm Nabe habe ich noch (Bikemarkt). Müsstest Du nur noch ein passendes HR finden. Oder eben gleich im Bikemarkt nach passenden LRS suchen. Das Angebot ist riesig.


----------



## Sportzigarillo (19. Februar 2016)

Ich hab genau das richtige für dich! Nicht all zu schwer, stabil und waren bis vor einige Zeit an meinem Hornet dran...


*ZTR FLOW EX*

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/712523-notubes-ztr-flow-ex-disc-6-loch-26-sram-xd-freilauf





Falls interesse besteht, würde ich sie dir für 275€ überlassen!


Gruß


----------



## Jesh (21. Februar 2016)

Ich frag mich grad ob zu Breite Felgen für mich überhaupt angemessen sind. Ich will Touren fahren aber auch nicht auf Sprünge verzichten wollen. Hab hier zwei LRS von Actionsports im Auge. 

Einmal den mit na 28er Maulweite
http://www.actionsports.de/*fun-works-4way-pro-track-mack-evo-comp-race-disc*-1920g-laufradsatz-26er-4517?c=166

und den mit na 25er Maulweite
http://www.actionsports.de/*fun-works-4way-pro-amride-25-comp-race-disc-1690g-laufradsatz*-26er-4271

Bei dem AMride frag ich mich halt ob ich mir die halten wenn ich da 1 Meter Drops und Sprünge mit fahr


----------



## hasardeur (21. Februar 2016)

Weiter oben schreibst Du, Du willst Allmountain und Touren fahren. Jetzt schreibst Du was von 1m Drops und Sprüngen. Das ist für meinen Geschmack mehr als AM und Touren. Meine Frage daher: Fährst Du regelmäßig 1m Drops und Sprünge (ich meine keine Hopserchen)? Wenn ja, mit was für einem Rad? Wie ist Deine Fahrtechnik?

Ich schätze, Deine Frage kannst Du nur selbst beantworten. Je nach Fahrtechnik und Gewicht brauchst Du halt stabilere Laufräder. Die Maulweite selbst ist dabei erstmal zweitrangig. Die richtet sich eher danach, wie breit die Reifen werden. Bei  etwa 25 mm innerer Maulweite sind 2.3er bis 2.4er Reifen perfekt, darüber sollte die Felge breiter werden, muss aber auch nicht zwingend.
Dann kommt das Thema Touren. Das kann ich Dir nur so beantworten: Für mein Enduro (Fully mit 170 mm) habe ich zwei LRS. Einen mit 1700g für Touren und Stolperbiken und einen mit deutlich über 2kg (Mavic 729) für den Bikepark und grobes Geschredder. Auf einem Hardtail würde ich dem 1700 g LRS keine groben Einsätze zumuten, mit meinem Mavic LRS macht es wiederum keinen Spaß, lange Anstiege zu kurbeln oder flache Trails zu ballern.

Der Flow EX von Sportzigarillo ist ein guter LRS zu einem fairen Preis. Damit wirst Du lange Freude haben und er macht viel mit.


----------



## Jesh (21. Februar 2016)

Servus, ja klingt verwirrend. Ich befass mich halt grad Intensiv mit dem Thema und denk da intensiv drüber nach. Deshlb bin ich zum Schluss gekommen das ich auf Touren eigentlich immer versuche mitzunehmen was geht um mein Fahrkönnen zu steigern und weils mir einfach Spass macht.

Was heißt regelmäßig, im Bikepark bin ich nicht aber hier gibts einige angelegte Trails auf denen schon größere Sprünge dabei sind. Drops in 1m Höhe tauchen auch immer wieder auf. In der Regel is bei jeder Tour was dabei und ich versuch alles zu fahren. Ich schreibe "versuche" weil ich eben noch nicht besonders gut bin und meine Fahrtechnik dementsprechend nicht sonderlich ausgereift ist. Deshalb müssten die Laufräder auch einiges aushalten. 

Meine ZTR Flow EX am Tyee ham z.B nach noch nicht viele Ausfahrten gesehen und schon nen Seitenschlag. Kein Plan wieso. Gibt mir jedenfalls zu denken was die Stabilität angeht. 

Merci jedenfalls für deine Tipps.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (21. Februar 2016)

Schläge haben kaum etwas mit der Qualität der Teile zu tun, sondern viel mehr mit der Qualität des Aufbaus und der Pflege. Die Ursache ist ungleichmäßige und zu geringe Speichenspannung. Gut aufgebaute Laufradsätze werden so gebaut, dass die Speichenspannung möglichst hoch und vor allem gleichmäßig ist. Dabei werden die Räder regelmäßig abgedrückt. Dabei setzen sich die Speichen quasi. Gerade bei maschinell aufgebauten LRS muss in den ersten 1-2 Jahren regelmäßig die Speichenspannung geprüft und nachgestellt werden. Wenn man das nicht tut, bleiben Höhen- und Seitenschläge nicht aus. Irgendwann verliert man dann auch Speichen.

Die Speichenspannung kann man sehr leicht selbst kontrollieren, indem man alle Speichen mit einem Bleistift oder Holzstab abklopft. Je nach Spannung klingen Speichen dann heller oder dumpfer. Alle Speichen einer Seite sollten gleich klingen. Zum Nachspannen braucht man nur einen Speichenschlüssel und Kabelbinder. Die Kabelbinder bringt man so an einer Strebe oder der Gabel an, dass die als Fühler an der Felge anliegen. So kann man Höhen- und Seitenschläge ermitteln. Je nach Länge der Kabelbinder, sollte man sie etwas kürzen.

Mein Tipp bleiben die ZTR Flow EX.

Edith sagt: Schau mal in den Bikemarkt, da gibt es einen Amride 25 gerade für 199€. Falls Du etwas Geld sparen willst. Da ist zwar kein xd-Freilauf bei, aber vielleicht kannst Du ihn etwas drücken. Neu kostet der ja aber auch 369€. Auch hier gilt: Regelmäßige Wartung lässt ihn länger halten


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen! 
Ich werde bald auch zu den Hornet-Besitzern gehören (ist bestellt, nur der Steuersatz lässt auf sich warten), genau genommen ein 4X in meinem Fall. Da ich über die Suche nichts passendes gefunden habe: hat schon mal jemand die Decals des Hornet 4X vektorisiert und geplottet? Mir ist das weiß auf Schwarz ein etwas zu großer Kontrast, das würde ich gerne ändern...


----------



## Jesh (24. Februar 2016)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich werde bald auch zu den Hornet-Besitzern gehören (ist bestellt, nur der Steuersatz lässt auf sich warten), genau genommen ein 4X in meinem Fall. Da ich über die Suche nichts passendes gefunden habe: hat schon mal jemand die Decals des Hornet 4X vektorisiert und geplottet? Mir ist das weiß auf Schwarz ein etwas zu großer Kontrast, das würde ich gerne ändern...


Ich hab ma ne Frage zum 4x. Der einzigste Unterschied zum normalen is doch das der ziemlich klein ist oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Februar 2016)

Jesh schrieb:


> Ich hab ma ne Frage zum 4x. Der einzigste Unterschied zum normalen is doch das der ziemlich klein ist oder irre ich mich da?


Naja, nicht ganz... schau einfach hier:
http://dartmoor-bikes.com/sites/default/files/geometry-spec/2016_Dartmoor_MTB_frames_geometry_21.pdf


----------



## Jesh (25. Februar 2016)

So, meine Teile die ich brauch stehen soweit. Bin jetzt nur am überlegen ob ich nicht doch das Primal nehme. Ich hab leider kein Thread zum 26er Primal gefunden aber vielleicht kennt sich ja einer von euch mit dem Rad aus.

Welche Felgeninnenweite ist denn für das Primal angemessen. Ich könnte nen Satz Laufräder mit 28mm innenweite bekommen allerdings frag ich mich ob die für eventuelle 2.25er Reifen nicht zu breit sind. Eventuell steig ich irgendwann mal auf das Hornet um und da will ich dann keinen neuen LRS kaufen. Deshalb wären mir 28mm eigentlich lieber. Bei den anderen Laufrädern würde ich 100€ sparen und hätte ne innenweite von 24mm, was dann beim Hornet mit breiteren Reifen eng werden könnte. 

Mal ganz grob. Welche reifenbreite passt in das Primal? Auf der Homepage steht 2.4 aber das is immer noch vom Reifen abhängig. Sollten 58mm reinpassen kann ich logischerweise auch die 28mm felge nehmen. Sollte das eng werden tendier ich zu 24mm felge. 

Snd 28mm zu krass fürs 26er Primal?
Und sind 24mm zu schmal fürs Hornet wenn man 2.4-2.5 er Reifen fahren will?


----------



## hasardeur (25. Februar 2016)

28 mm sind für 2.4er Reifen schick, aber nicht nötig. 24/25 mm taugen auch bis 2.5er Reifen. Für 2.25er Reifen finde ich 24/25 mm Maulweite super, mehr wäre aber auch möglich. Der Reifenquerschnitt (Profil) ändert sich damit eben und somit können sich auch die Eigenschaften ändern (Reifen fährt sich eckig, Seitenstollen greifen eher, Reifen rollt evtl. schwerer).

Ich vermute, sowohl Primal als auch Hornet würdest Du in 26" aufbauen? Dann passen 2.4er Reifen locker rein. Beim Primal meines Sohns ist ein 2.35er Hans Dampf auf dem HR, ein 2.4er Ardent passt auch und es bleibt ausreichend Luft.


----------



## Jesh (25. Februar 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> 28 mm sind für 2.4er Reifen schick, aber nicht nötig. 24/25 mm taugen auch bis 2.5er Reifen. Für 2.25er Reifen finde ich 24/25 mm Maulweite super, mehr wäre aber auch möglich. Der Reifenquerschnitt (Profil) ändert sich damit eben und somit können sich auch die Eigenschaften ändern (Reifen fährt sich eckig, Seitenstollen greifen eher, Reifen rollt evtl. schwerer).
> 
> Ich vermute, sowohl Primal als auch Hornet würdest Du in 26" aufbauen? Dann passen 2.4er Reifen locker rein. Beim Primal meines Sohns ist ein 2.35er Hans Dampf auf dem HR, ein 2.4er Ardent passt auch und es bleibt ausreichend Luft.


 
Hey vielen Dank, ich such schon die ganze Zeit nach Infos zur Reifen und Felgenbreite fürs Primal und finde nix. Ja genau ich baus in 26 auf. Die zwei Laufrafsätze zwischen denen ich die Qual der wahl habe ist ein der Sunringle add expert und der FW 4Way Track Mack. Einmal 24 und der andere 28mm innenweite. Hab jetzt gelesen das man bei Sunringle mit der Speichenspannung aufpassen sollte. Actionsports würde den Track Mack LRS per Hand einspeichen. Hab bis jetzt nur gutes von denen gehört. Der Sunringle is halt 100€ billiger. das wär mir schon lieber aber ich kann nicht zentrieren bzw. die speichenspannung korrigieren.

Was für Felgen fährt denn sein Sohn?


Nachtrag: Bezüglich der Große: Ich bin 167cm und mein SL is 78. Würdest du den Primal auch in S empfehlen. Ist ja etwas kleiner als der Hornet in S


----------



## hasardeur (25. Februar 2016)

AM Primal sind Sun Ringle Charger Comp. Ich fahre am Enduro selbst Sun Ringle Charger Pro. Wenn man die Speichen anfangs 2-3x (halbjährlich) nachspannt, ist alles schick. Wenn Du zum Radeln noch 1-2 Kisten Bier mitnimmst, kommst Du etwa auf mein Gewicht. Nur so zur Orientierung. Die A.D.D. sind allerdings eine andere Gewichtsklasse. Die Track Mack kenne ich nicht. Wie ist denn Dein Preislimit? Der Bikemarkt bietet eigentlich immer was Gutes. ZUr Not poste mal ein paar Links von LRS, die Du gut findest.

Größe: Mein Sohn fährt das Primal in S. Die 125er Reverb passt voll eingeschoben. Du bist knapp 15 cm größer. Wenn Du es eher verspielt magst, würde ich an Deiner Stelle auch das S nehmen. Beim Hornet auf jeden Fall das S.


----------



## Jesh (25. Februar 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> AM Primal sind Sun Ringle Charger Comp. Ich fahre am Enduro selbst Sun Ringle Charger Pro. Wenn man die Speichen anfangs 2-3x (halbjährlich) nachspannt, ist alles schick. Wenn Du zum Radeln noch 1-2 Kisten Bier mitnimmst, kommst Du etwa auf mein Gewicht. Nur so zur Orientierung. Die A.D.D. sind allerdings eine andere Gewichtsklasse. Die Track Mack kenne ich nicht. Wie ist denn Dein Preislimit? Der Bikemarkt bietet eigentlich immer was Gutes. ZUr Not poste mal ein paar Links von LRS, die Du gut findest.
> 
> Größe: Mein Sohn fährt das Primal in S. Die 125er Reverb passt voll eingeschoben. Du bist knapp 15 cm größer. Wenn Du es eher verspielt magst, würde ich an Deiner Stelle auch das S nehmen. Beim Hornet auf jeden Fall das S.


 
Im Bikemarkt hab ich schon einiges gefunden aber ich hab mich entschieden einen LRS neu zu kaufen. Gebraucht geht auch ich weiß aber ich bin da manchmal sehr eigen. Mein Preislimit liegt bei max. 300 €. Und eigentlich ist mir das schon zu viel. Ich muss mit meinem Gesamtbudget sehr eng rechnen. 
Hier die Laufräder die mir zusagen:
http://www.actionsports.de/fun-work...vo-comp-race-disc-1920g-laufradsatz-26er-4517

Was die größe angeht bin ich jetzt etwas verunsichert. Wenn dein Sohn 152 cm groß ist und er das Primal fährt, ist es dann nicht zu klein für mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## limbokoenig (25. Februar 2016)

wegen der Laufräder mal bei Superstar components geschaut? Die haben ab und zu ganz gute Angebote.


----------



## hasardeur (25. Februar 2016)

@Jesh: Mal ganz ehrlich, wenn Dein Budget bei 300€ liegt, kauf Dir einen gebrauchten LRS. Gerade wenn das Budget eng ist, ist neu nur zweite Wahl, da man dann einfach nicht die Qualtät bekommt. Wenn Du nicht irgendwo ein Ausverkauf-Schnäppchen machst, wirst Du für 300€ einfach keinen stabilen und leichten Laufradsatz bekommen. Für 250€ bekommst Du aber vielleicht einen guten gebrauchten LRS und kannst die gesparten 50€ in andere Teile investieren.

Nachfolgend mal ein Bild vom Primal meines Sohnes, aufgebaut für ca. 800€, inkl. Reverb. Nur Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Kassette, Kette, Trigger und Sattel lagen noch rum, der Rest waren neue oder gebrauchte Teile, wobei einige gebrauchte Teile neuwertig waren. Der LRS war zwar auch neu, aber ein Schnapper (unter 150€).


----------



## sp00n82 (26. Februar 2016)

Der Track Mack Evo Laufradsatz kostet ja nur 300€, liegt also genau im Budget. Habe ich an meinem Fully, und bin ich auch ziemlich zufrieden mit.
Das an meinem Slide original verbaute Sun Ringle Inferno Hinterrad ist inzwischen schon ziemlich zerrupft, da war die Speichenspannung wohl tatsächlich nicht herausragend.
Bei den Laufrädern von Actionsports würde ich aber auch nach ner Zeit mal nachprüfen, bzw. das einen Bikeladen machen lassen. Ich hab wegen der dort verbauten Prolock-Nippel ziemlich geflucht, weil sich ständig die Speichen mitgedreht haben, als ich vor kurzem mal komplett die Speichenspannung überprüft und angeglichen habe.

Btw, der Unterschied von 22mm auf 28mm ist deutlichst spürbar beim Fahren, bei niedriegem Reifendruck knickt der Reifen in Kurven viel viel weniger weg (auch 167/78, und mit 60kg unterwegs, deswegen fahre ich recht niedrigen Druck). Von 24mm auf 28mm kann ichs allerdings nicht sagen.


----------



## egon_mcsepp (30. März 2016)

Hallo, 

ich rüste mein Hornet vorne von 1-fach auf 2-fach um, ich muss leider zu oft bergauf fahren. 
Ich habe allerdings wenig Erfahrung mit Umwerfern: nehme ich jetzt einen Top Swing oder Down Swing?
Funktionieren beide am Hornet (es ist ein 2012er Rahmen falls das wichtig ist)?

Danke!


----------



## Felger (30. März 2016)

beim DownSwing wird dir der Sattelstützen-Ausgang im Weg sein, oder? Also eher TopSwing

ist auch hier verbaut, wenn ich mich nicht täusche


Diesti schrieb:


> Hier der Sattelauszug mit 84 SL bei einem M Rahmen ;-) habs schon verkauft bevor das Sitzrohr eingerissen is ;-)


----------



## Markus08 (30. März 2016)

Da ich auch mal umbauen wollte hab ich top swing in Erinnerung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedro_Pedali (30. März 2016)

egon_mcsepp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich rüste mein Hornet vorne von 1-fach auf 2-fach um, ich muss leider zu oft bergauf fahren.
> Ich habe allerdings wenig Erfahrung mit Umwerfern: nehme ich jetzt einen Top Swing oder Down Swing?
> ...




Beim 2012er Rahmen kannst du fahren was du willst, der hat keinen Ausgang für ne einfahrbahre Sattelstütze.
Ich würde zu downswing raten, weil beim Topswing gerne mal Steinchen die vom Hinterrad kommen ein Schalten unmöglich machen. Habe ich irgendwie sehr oft, das nervt, jedesmal anhalten und Steinchen puhlen...
Wobei bei meinem 2015er dieses Problem bisher nicht aufgetreten ist...
Vllt wegen meiner 26-Zoll-Räder, die weiter weg sind vom Umwerfer als 27,5?


----------



## hasardeur (30. März 2016)

Beim 2012er Rahmen ist die Größe entscheidend. Be kleinen Rahmen läuft der Zug bei Downswing sehr schräg, so dass das Schalten sehr viel Kraft benötigt. Wir hatten mit einem Topswing jedenfalls noch keine Probleme.


----------



## egon_mcsepp (31. März 2016)

Es ist der 16 Zoll Rahmen. Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten, hab jetzt mal einen XT Umwerfer in Topswing bestellt.


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (31. März 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Beim 2012er Rahmen ist die Größe entscheidend. Be kleinen Rahmen läuft der Zug bei Downswing sehr schräg, so dass das Schalten sehr viel Kraft benötigt. Wir hatten mit einem Topswing jedenfalls noch keine Probleme.




Hmm... Ich hab den 18-Zoll-Rahmen. Über die Zugführung hatte ich mir gar keine Gedanken gemacht, sorry...


----------



## Markus08 (7. April 2016)

Da hier am meisten los ist und ich ja auch ein Hornet fahre frag ich mal hier. 
Würdet ihr für eine Alpenüberquerung Tubeless empfehlen? Zerbreche mir momentan den Kopf darüber? Bin noch nie über dieAlpen gefahren und habe Angst davor das mir Geröll den Mantel aufschlitzt..dann wäre ich ja mit tubless ziemlich am Ar***


----------



## hasardeur (7. April 2016)

Wo ist der Unterschied zum Schlauch? Nimm einfach Ersatzschläuche mit. Wenn es Dich erwischt, Reifen ausspülen und Schlauch rein. Weiter gehts. Wenn der Reifen aufgeschlitzt ist, hilft aber weder Schlauch noch Milch. Am besten ist es wenn möglichst viele Teilnehmer gleiche Reifendimensionen fahren, dann kann man in der Gruppe 1-2 Ersatzreifen mitnehmen, für den Fall der Fälle. Den fährt man dann der Einfachheit halber vielleicht auch mit Schlauch.


----------



## sp00n82 (7. April 2016)

Und falls der Reifen nicht gleich aufgeschlitzt ist, aber das Loch trotzdem von der Milch nicht mehr abgedichtet wird, kann sowas wie die Maxalami oder Konsorten helfen. Dann muss man nicht gleich einen Schlauch einziehen (den du aber auf jeden Fall dabei haben solltest).


----------



## Pfalbike (7. April 2016)

Hallo,
ich wollte fragen ob eine Rocksshox Rear Maxle Lite in ein 2015 Hornet passt


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (7. April 2016)

sorry, doppelt


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (7. April 2016)

Passt, hab ich ebenfalls im Einsatz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalbike (10. April 2016)

Vielen Dank


----------



## egon_mcsepp (13. April 2016)

Hi,

ich hab ein neues Schaltwerk, ein Shimano SLX (RD-M670-GS) und ich habe mehr Probleme beim einstellen des Schaltwerks.
Entweder ich stelle mich blöd an oder irgendwas stimmt nicht:
kann man das Schaltwerk am Hornet (2012er) mit Direktmontage (siehe Screenshot aus der Anleitung im Anhang) anbauen,
oder muss ich die "Verlängerung" dranlassen?

Danke!

Edit: Schaltung läuft einigermaßen, Frage bleibt aber: wozu ist diese Direktmontage gut?


----------



## sp00n82 (13. April 2016)

Direct Mount des Schaltwerks muss der Rahmen unterstützen, gibt nicht allzuviele, die das tun. Vorteile, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (5. Mai 2016)

Hallo allerseits,

Ich will mir nen dartmoor hornet mit ner 150mm fox aufbauen.
Einsatz wäre technische trails im gebirge und bei mir zuhause, sowie ne traillastige transalp.
Kein Park,Sprrünge etc.
Jetzt hab ich aber schon gelesen, das das Sitzrohr brechen kann, wenn die stütze zu weit draussen ist.

Ich bin 1,86 mit ner 87er SL
Da würde ja nur der L Rahmen in Frage kommen.

Kann mir jemand was dazu sagen, oder fährt jemand von euch in etwa die gleiche Konstellation ??

Danke vorab


----------



## jumpman5 (5. Mai 2016)

Ich bin 1,86m, habe ne 90er SL und fahre den 2014er Rahmen in L mit einer 430mm Reverb Stealth (125mm Hub) jetzt seit knapp zwei Jahren. Als Gabel habe ich eine 160mm Lyrik verbaut. Bisher gibt es keine Probleme und das Rad wird nicht geschont...
Habe damals aber extra die 430mm Reverb der 380mm Version vorgezogen, um die Stütze tiefer im Sattelrohr sitzen zu haben...


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (5. Mai 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Direct Mount des Schaltwerks muss der Rahmen unterstützen, gibt nicht allzuviele, die das tun. Vorteile, keine Ahnung.



Man spart sich die seitliche Ausrichtung?

Nachteil: Wehe der Halter ist schief angeschweißt...

Oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## hasardeur (5. Mai 2016)

Pedro_Pedali schrieb:


> Man spart sich die seitliche Ausrichtung?


 
Warum?



Pedro_Pedali schrieb:


> Nachteil: Wehe der Halter ist schief angeschweißt...



Wenn man einen Halter anschweißt, ist die Lösung Mist. Dann lieber einen geschraubten also Schaltauge.

Ziel bei Direct Mount ist es, ein Bauteil zu sparen und damit weniger Flex im Schaltwerk zu haben, was präzisere Schaltvorgänge ermöglichen soll. Ob das mal relevant wird? Die Kettenbreite gibt letztlich das Limit für den Abstand zwischen den Ritzeln vor. Irgendwann wird die Kette halt zu labil. Bisher ging das auch ohne Direct Mount ganz gut.


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (5. Mai 2016)

Ach sorry, habs verwechselt mit dem Umwerfer...


----------



## Radschieber92 (9. Mai 2016)

Ich habe mich auch entschlossen, ein Hornet zu kaufen/bauen. Leider ist mir einiges noch nicht ganz klar... So nehmen Manche bei ca. 1,85m Körpergewicht und 81cm Schrittlänge (meine Werte, aber Ähnliches gabs hier genug) teilweise einen 16"-Rahmen, manche einen 18"-Rahmen. In meinem Fall bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich es eher agil oder ruhig angehen lassen möchte... Was nehmen?

Weiteres Problem ist die Federgabel, was nimmt man denn da? RockShox Pike RCT3 oder Sektor Gold RL für duie Hälfte? 140, 150 oder 160mm? Was würde mehr Sinn machen? So blöd es sich anhört, aber mir wäre erstmal eine "grade Linie" des Rads beim Hinschauen wichtig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabeltierkater (9. Mai 2016)

Kauf dir bei deiner Größe definitiv ein L - außer du stehst total auf sehr kleine Rahmen, was aber nicht der Fall zu sein scheint. Bei der Gabel.. ich würde es vom Einsatzgebiet abhängig machen, also wenn du eher Steinfelder und große Sprünge und so was magst, Pike, und bei eher flowigen Trails die Sektor. Beim Federweg das gleiche - wenn du grobe Sachen fährst, 160 mm, sonst 140.


----------



## Radschieber92 (9. Mai 2016)

Hey, danke für die schnelle Antwort! Werde ich machen! Sollte ich bei den Anbauten eigentlich eine bestimmte Firma bevorzugen, gibt es da für das Hornet Empfehlungen? Ich möchte Lenker/Griffe/Vorbauten/Sattelstütze/Sattel aus der WCS Trail Reihe von Ritchey kaufen und eine SRAM GX 1x11 Schaltung verbauen. Würde mich da auch über Erfahrungen von Euch freuen


----------



## egon_mcsepp (10. Mai 2016)

An Anbauteilen kannst du dranbauen was du möchtest. Ich kenne die WCS Trail-Sachen von Ritchey zwar nicht, ist aber bestimmt ok.

Meine Erfahrung mit 1x:
Ich bin jetzt 4 Jahre mit 1x-Kurbel (1x9 mit 30 Zähnen vorne und 36/11 hinten) gefahren, und bin jetzt auf 2x umgestiegen weil es bei mir (Süden von München) zu bergig ist. Vorne 1x ist zwar schön, weil der Lenker aufgeräumt ist und man nicht so viele Hebel drücken muss,
aber auf Dauer gings mir dann bergauf zu schwer. Trails kann man mit 2x genau so gut runterheizen.

Edit: Rechtschreibung


----------



## hasardeur (10. Mai 2016)

Ach komm, 1x9 mit 1x11 zu vergleichen, ist doch nicht realistisch. Dir fehlt einfach das 10er und das 42er Ritzel. Shimano bringt dazu jetzt eine 11x Kassette mit 11-46. gerade am HT hat 1x11 mehrfach Sinn. 

Wenn Du die GX-Gruppe anpeilst, nimm aber die 1400er Kurbel oder jede andere Kurbel mit demontierbarem oder ohne Spider, damit Du notfalls auch Kettenblätter mit weniger als 30T fahren kannst.

Ich selbst fahre am 29er HT 1x11 mit 30T Kettenblatt und am 26er Fully je Gegend 1x10 mit 11-40er Kassette und 32T oder 28T KB.


----------



## Radschieber92 (10. Mai 2016)

Habe meinen Plan jetzt soweit fertig, wollt ihr mal drüberschauen?






Ich habe mir die ~2000€ als Grenze gesetzt. Ich weiß, dass Schläuche und Außenhüllen noch fehlen. Ich möchte später noch auf Chris King Threadfit 24 umsteigen, fürs Erste (und probieren) muss das GXP-Lager reichen. Den Tipp mit der GX 1400-Kurbel habe ich nicht vergessen, steht auf meiner Liste mit Änderungen ganz oben neben dem Chris King.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. Mai 2016)

Passt soweit, nur relativ teuer für eine taugliche, aber nicht unbedingt luxuriöse Ausstattung. Bei Gabel und Anbauteilen würde ich ggf. mal im Bikemarkt schauen, das geht günstiger/besser. Rahmen genauso.

Mantel.com hat heute die MT5 für 69 €, würde immerhin 35 € sparen.

Die Felgen könnten einen Tick breiter sein, aber 22,5 mm ist schon mit 2,35"-Reifen fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (10. Mai 2016)

Das ist ganz schön viel Schotter für ein Hornet mit Sektor. Warum greifst Du nicht zu gebrauchten Teilen?

Statt der 1700 Spline Two lass Dir lieber einen LRS mit EX471 und 350er Naben aufbauen. Sollte ähnlich viel kosten und hat die bessere Felge (geschweißter Stoß). Aber auch einen Satz ZX Flow bekommt man schon dafür.

Statt der Sektor würde ich definitiv nach einer gebrauchten Pike oder Mattoc schauen. Da bekommst Du deutlich mehr fürs Geld.

Die MT5 gab es gerade bei Mantel.com für 140€ (70€ je Stück). Dazu empfehle ich den Umbau auf Shimano Bremshebel. Die Magura-Teile sind Mist. Habe ich so gemacht und ist spitze.

Nobby Nic kann man fahren, muss man aber nicht. Die Karkasse ist noch immer ein Witz. Wenn dann nur am HR und vorn Magic Marry. Gut und günstig: On One Chunkey Monkey. Ich habe aber auch gerade Specialized Butcher (VR) und Slaughter (HR) für mich entdeckt. Klasse Reifen und relativ günstig.

Die Xpedo Pedale sind nur günstig, sonst nichts.

Viele der Teile findest Du auch im Bikemarkt, sparst dabei aber locker zusammen ein paar 100er. Ich denke, dass man das Bike sehr gut für unter 1500€ aufbauen kann, inkl. Dropper Post, allerdings mit ein paar gebrauchten Teilen und vielleicht günstigeren Laufrädern.

Abonnier am besten mal den Schnäppchenjäger-Thread. Da findest Du auch immer was.


----------



## fabeltierkater (10. Mai 2016)

Ich würde folgendes ändern:
- längere Sattelstütze, min. 440 mm (Dartmoor empfiehlt eine Einstecktiefe von min 15 cm, siehe http://www.pinkbike.com/u/dart-bikes/blog/dartmoor-techtalk-1-frames-primal-amp-hornet.html Frage 10, und nachdem mir zweimal das Sitzrohr gerissen ist, würde ich diese Empfehlung ernst nehmen)
- entweder tubeless fahren oder für hinten einen stabileren Reifen, z.B den Rock Razor in Super Gravity, da man sonst mit dem Hardtail hinten recht schnell Durchschläge kriegt oder sehr hohen Druck fahren muss.
- zumindest eine obere Führung für die Kette

Um ehrlich zu sein, liest sich deine Liste so, als ob du mit dem Primal mehr Spaß haben könntest (Nobby Nic, kleine Bremsscheiben, keine KeFü, AM-Laufräder) - bei deiner Größe würde ich mir das Primal 29 in large anschauen.


----------



## duc-mo (10. Mai 2016)

Für 2200€ kann man sich auch nen Fully beim Versender besorgen. Da bekommst du eine vergleichbare Ausstattung und zusätzlich potentere Reifen, eine stabilere Gabel und eine Variostütze für Lau... Und wenn es unbedingt ein Hornet sein soll, dann kann man den Rahmen nach ein paar Monaten verkaufen und macht immernoch nen Schnitt dabei.

Ganz ehrlich, Selbstaufbau macht Sinn, wenn man noch viele Teile rumfliegen hat oder wenn man sehr spezielle Anforderungen an die Ausstattung stellt. Beides kann ich bei dir nicht erkennen...


----------



## Radschieber92 (10. Mai 2016)

Danke für die große Resonanz! Jetzt rattern bei mir die Grübelräder.... Erstmal möchte ich sagen, dass ich (bitte festhalten) jemand bin, der sich gerne etwas erschafft - sprich ich baue Alles selbst zusammen und akzeptiere nichts Fertiges, ich habe Spaß am Lernerfolg beim Basteln und bin gerne zufrieden. Außerdem habe ich bisher nur absolut gebrauchte Schrotträder besessen, dies wäre mein erstes gutes MTB, ich möchte ungern etwas gebraucht kaufen. Aber ich sehe den Punkt (gerade bei der Gabel) und habe ihn daher nun im Hinterkopf.

Nobby Nic & X1700 waren erstmal das, was ich als Anfänger (bisher nur CC gefahren) so einigermaßen einschätzen konnte. Was haltet ihr von Marry vorn und Razor hinten? Die Bremsscheiben habe ich erstmal aus gutem Glauben so "klein" genommen, da muss ich quasi noch lernen...

Ich danke euch! Freue mich weiterhin über Kritik & Anregungen


----------



## duc-mo (10. Mai 2016)

Ob du die Teile aus dem Karton nimmst und montierst oder von einem Komplettrad abschraubst und montierst spielt doch keine Rolle für den "Schaffensprozess"... 

Ich würde mir jedenfalls nicht als einziges Bike ein Hornet aufbauen, wenn ich für das gleiche Geld auch ein Fully mit besserer Ausstattung vom Versender bekomme. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung...


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (11. Mai 2016)

Ich würde zuallererst statt der Magura eine Shimano XT verbauen, die 785er gibt es gerade günstig.
Gabel fahre ich eine Revelation mit 150mm (hier aus dem Bikemarkt ergattert für 200 Euro).

Neuaufbau ist wirklich extrem teuer (selbst mitgemacht) und bringt nicht wirklich Vorteile, außer dass wirklich jede Schraube exakt dem entspricht was man (denkt) das man es braucht.

LRS: Hope Pro 2 Evo mit ZTR Arch ex oder eben ZTR Flow, ist ne tausendfach bewährte Kombination.

Ich habe den Arch-EX und bin hoch-zufrieden.

Achja: Ich habe auf 26er Laufräder gesetzt, damit ich schöne dicke Schluffen fahren kann (Traktion/Federung), in meinem Fall 26x2.4 Nobby Nick, allerdings ist noch reichlich Platz, so dass ich evtl mal 26+ in Augenschein nehmen werde.


----------



## hasardeur (11. Mai 2016)

26" erlaubt zwar dickere Pellen, aber 27,5" ist für ein HT einfach etwas besser. Schwalbe hat die SG-Karkasse etwas hart gebaut. Ich fahre gerade am HR den Slaughter in 2.3 am 29" und bin begeistert. Mehr Gripp als der Rock Razor, rollt sehr leicht und hat eine stabile 2Ply-Karkasse, die aber nicht zu hart ist.

Bei RCZ gibt es den E 1900 Spline Two LRS bereits für 214 €. Der 1900 ist nur wenig schwerer als der 1700er, hat dieselbe Felge, aber eine Nabe mit normalem Sperrklinkenfreilauf. Mich würde das nicht stören. DT Swiss ist so oder so solide und hat für (fast) alles Ersatzteile.



Pedro_Pedali schrieb:


> Ich würde zuallererst statt der Magura eine Shimano XT verbauen, die 785er gibt es gerade günstig



Aufgrund welcher Erfahrungen triffst Du diese Aussage? Wenn Shimano, dann hat die SLX das bessere P/L-Verhältnis. Die MT5 ist allerdings bis auf die Bremshebel identisch zur MT7 und aktuell die Referenz in Sachen Bremspower (teure Exoten mal außen vor). Ich habe die 785er XT und die MT5 und kann das bestätigen. Lediglich der Umbau auf Shimano-Hebel lohnt sich tatsächlich (Kosten 50-60 € bei Neuteilen).

Den Tipp mit dem Versender-Fully finde ich auch nicht verkehrt. Das Hornet ist allerdings schon als Bike für alles zu gebrauchen. Es ist halt nur etwas klein. Alternativ werfe ich mal das Last Fastforward ins Rennen. Zwar ist das bei Last fast ausverkauft, aber es gibt diverse Angebote im Bikemarkt (alle neu). Der Rahmen ist etwas teurer, aber das ist wirklich ein HT, bei dem man keine HR-Federung vermisst. Aufbau ist in 29" oder 27,5+ möglich. Bei 1,85 würde ich aber bei Dir klar zum 29" tendieren. Rahmengröße wäre L.
Last hat(te) auch Build-Kits zu diesem Rahmen. der günstigste (ohne Reverb, mit Yari und GX 1x11) lag bei etwa 1500 €, so dass Du am Ende etwa auf Deinen oben genannten Preis kommst, allerdings mit deutlich hochwertigeren Teilen.
Schau mal in die Galerie zu dem Bike. Wenn es Dir gefällt, solltest Du bei Last anrufen und fragen, ob Du noch einen L-Rahmen mit Buildkit bekommen kannst. Im Last-Shop ist nichts mehr zu finden. Sie schreiben aber, dass sie noch Restbestände haben.


----------



## Radschieber92 (11. Mai 2016)

Hm, leider kann ich momentan noch nicht zuschlagen, daher wird das mit dem Last-Rahmen wohl nichts... Ich habe ihn aber notiert. Ich brauche noch ein wenig Aufklärung beim Achsstandard des Hornets, ich dachte, ich hätte es gerafft... Das Hinterrad "muss" 12x135 Maxle sein, oder? Aber gerade bei 27,5" finde ich da nix, muss es dann 12x142 sein? Oder dann doch ganz normal QR-Standard?
Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen Hope Pro II Evo / ZTR Arch Ex mit knapp 600€ und Dt Swiss E1900 für 215€, wie macht sich das bemerkbar?


----------



## sp00n82 (11. Mai 2016)

Radschieber92 schrieb:


> Hm, leider kann ich momentan noch nicht zuschlagen, daher wird das mit dem Last-Rahmen wohl nichts... Ich habe ihn aber notiert. Ich brauche noch ein wenig Aufklärung beim Achsstandard des Hornets, ich dachte, ich hätte es gerafft... Das Hinterrad "muss" 12x135 Maxle sein, oder? Aber gerade bei 27,5" finde ich da nix, muss es dann 12x142 sein? Oder dann doch ganz normal QR-Standard?


12x135mm Steckachse. Ein eher selteneres Maß, wurde von X-12 praktisch "überholt".
12x142 passt nicht, ebensowenig der standard Schnellspanner. Ob die 12x135mm Maxle-Steckachse von SRAM passt, weiß ich nicht, evtl. ist da das Gewinde anders. Ich hatte mal eine alternative 12mm Steckachse gekauft, die passte nicht in das Gewinde des Rahmens. Die Steckachse wird aber mitgeliefert beim Dartmoor, d.h. du musst nur noch für passende Endkappen für dein Hinterrad sorgen.


----------



## duc-mo (11. Mai 2016)

Such dir einfach eine umbaubare Nabe, das ist eh zu empfehlen bei der Vielzahl an Varianten... Die Hope Evo ist da sehr universell, die kannst du beispielsweise durch den Tausch der Achsstummel von 10x135QR auf 10x135, 12x135 und 12x142 umbauen. Bei mir ist eben so ein Laufrad inzwischen am vierten Bike und ich habe alle vier "Standards" einmal durch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (11. Mai 2016)

ZTR Arch EX (altes Modell) ist leichter und schmaler als die E1990 Spline Two. Für AM/EN Bikes empfiehlt sich eine innere Maulweite von mind. 24 mm bis maximal 30 mm. Je breiter, desto besser ist die Abstützung bei breiten Felgen. Die Seitenwand des Reifens ist dann einfach steiler. Stans hat gerade die neue Felgengeneration vorgestellt. Da würde die Arch ähnlich der E1900 sein, bzw. dann sogar überlegen.

Zum Hinterrad: Die Nabenbreite bei 135x12 und auch die Breite der Achse sind sind gegenüber 142x12 identisch, nur die Endkappen der Nabe sind anders. Wie duc-mo schrieb, die meisten Hersteller bieten Umrüstsätze an.


----------



## limbokoenig (11. Mai 2016)

so sieht mein Aufbau aus:



auch nur Neuteile verbaut aber auch viel auf Schnäppchenjagd gewesen.
Meiner Meinung nach auch vernünftig was die Komponenten angeht.

Vllt. hilft es dir ja irgendwie weiter oder dient als Inspiration... oder so


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (11. Mai 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Aufgrund welcher Erfahrungen triffst Du diese Aussage? Wenn Shimano, dann hat die SLX das bessere P/L-Verhältnis. Die MT5 ist allerdings bis auf die Bremshebel identisch zur MT7 und aktuell die Referenz in Sachen Bremspower (teure Exoten mal außen vor). Ich habe die 785er XT und die MT5 und kann das bestätigen. Lediglich der Umbau auf Shimano-Hebel lohnt sich tatsächlich (Kosten 50-60 € bei Neuteilen).




Weil bei mir und etlichen anderen Fahren bei kalten Temperaturen die Bremshebel versagten, die Gummis wurden im Inneren so hart dass sie keinen Bremsdruck mehr aufgebaut haben, zeitgleich, eine wirklich sehr sehr unschöne Erfahrung.
OK; ich denke dass du genau deshalb dazu rätst die Bremshebel zu tauschen?
Zur XT rate ich einfach weil diese an den Sätteln keinen Splint für die Bremsbeläge haben, sondern eine Schraube mit Sicherungsring. Den gibt es bestimmt auch einzeln.
Ansonsten stimmt das mit der SLX natürlich, und die FreeStroke-Verstellung der XT merkt man eh kaum.

Ansonsten sind die Shimanos halt noch wunderbar zu entlüften.

Wenn unbedingt 4-Koibensättel gewünscht sind (macht übrigens nur Sinn mit ZWEI Belägen pro Sattel, und nicht 4, dann müssen es aber auch unterschiedlich große Kolben sein) dann ZEE oder Saint. ZEE haben keine Griffweitenverstellung, SAINT ist teuer...

Eines noch am Schluß: Die 785er Shimano ist halt DIE Sorglosbremse ;-)
Mir persönlich (Systemgewicht weit im dreistelligen Bereich) hat mit der 785er und 203er Scheiben noch nie Bremspower gefehlt.


Aber joar, er MUSS ja keine Shimano verbauen, ICH würde es halt machen, aber das darf ja jeder handhaben wie er es will.


Bei den Laufrädern würde ich aber auch nicht aufs Gramm achten (1700er), sondern ruhig etwas in Stabilität investieren. Gerade dann, wenn man es mal mit seinem Hardtail etwas krachen lassen will, und der Rahmen ist genau dafür gebaut ;-)

Mein erstes CC hatte z.B. 10,8 Kilo, mein Hornet hat 13,6 Kilo. Ist es schlechter, oder billiger? Nein, es ist wesentlich STABILER 


LG


----------



## Radschieber92 (12. Mai 2016)

@limbokoenig: Habe mir tatsächlich ein paar Anregungen geholt, habe so noch nie im Bereich der günstigen Schaltungen geschaut. So siehts nun aus, habe nun noch den Hans Dampf eingespannt.






Wäre das so noch tragbar?


----------



## fabeltierkater (12. Mai 2016)

a) Die aktuellen XT Bremsen sollen wohl problematisch sein, siehe Test auf mtb-news ->SLX kaufen
b) Sttelstütze für 70 €??? http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mighty-SP100...811382?hash=item43c90bef36:g:QbkAAOxy2CZTX92K Hol dir lieber diese Variostütze; ist zwar keine Reverb, aber funktioniert für den Preis erstaunlich gut. Wenn du, warum auch immer, die Thomson haben willst, hol dir wenigstens einen Schnellspanner statt der normalen Sattelklemme, dann musst du nicht ständig mit dem Inbus hantieren.
c) Wozu das SRAM Schaltzug Kit? Zumindest bei der Shimano XT 1x11 Gruppe sind der Zug und die Außenhülle dabei, und es würde mich überraschen, wenn es hier anders wäre


----------



## Radschieber92 (12. Mai 2016)

Bremsen und Schaltung schaue ich mir "morgen" an, zum Thema Sattelstütze ging ich von der Stützenproblematik aus und die 400+ Stützen kosten anscheinend so viel...


----------



## fabeltierkater (12. Mai 2016)

Eine Alternative wäre noch Aliexpress, z.B. diese


----------



## duc-mo (12. Mai 2016)

Die ZEE hat eine Griffweitenverstellung nur nicht werkzeuglos...


----------



## hasardeur (12. Mai 2016)

Vergiss die Xpedo Utmost. Für das Geld bekommst Du bessere Pedale (Bikemarkt) oder lege 30€ drauf und kauf z.B. Die Plattformpedale von Alutech. Die Xpedo sind nun am Rad meiner Tochter, weil relativ klein. Sehr solide und "grippig" sind sie aber auch nicht.

@Pedro_Pedali : Die Shimano-Hebel an die MT5 kamen nicht aus irgend einem Temperatur-Gummi-Grund, sondern rein wegen Ergonomie, Druckpunkt und mehr Power. Die Entlüftung ist damit so easy, wie bei der XT. Die MT5 hat je einen Belag pro Seite, wenn der auch getrennt ist, aber eben auf einer Platte. Dieselben Beläge gehen auch bei der MT7, ist ja dieselbe Bremse an dieser Stelle. Die MT habe ich gekauft, weil sie, gerade, vor allem mit Shimano Hebeln, die Referenz ist. Da kommt auch keine Saint/Zee mit. Ich bin auch schwer und habe die XT regelmäßig überhitzt. Wenn es nicht zu steil wird, ist sie aber eine sehr feine Bremse.

@Radschieber92: Mit der XT machst Du nichts falsch. Wenn möglich, Versuch aber noch eine 785er zu bekommen, wenngleich die 8000 schicker ist. Es gibt aber Probleme mit wandernde, Druckpunkt bei Erhitzung. Wechsel von Shimano Bremsflüssigkeit auf Maguras Royal Blood kann hier evtl. auch ein bisschen was bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radschieber92 (12. Mai 2016)

Ok, ich schaue nach anderen Pedalen, bei der Sattelstütze bin ich leider noch nicht weiter... Beim Thema Schaltung weiß ich nicht, ob SRAM Außenhüllen, Kappen usw. dazulegt. Ich habe bislang noch keine Anhaltspunkte dafür gefunden.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (12. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

bin gerade beim Aufbau meines Primal 2015, konnte leider nur den Hornet Thread finden. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir trotzdem helfen. Habe den Blink Steuersatz, allerdings bleibt eine Lücke zwischen Rahmen und Abdeckkappe ca. 2mm 




Habt ihr eine Idee woran es liegen kann?


----------



## limbokoenig (12. Mai 2016)

Bei meinem Hornet-Rahmen ist das auch so. Wenn man sich Fotos von anderen Hornets anschaut, erkennt man das auch öfters mal. Lagersitz vllt. nicht tief genug gefräst?

Ich konnte bisher auf jeden Fall keine negativen Auswirkungen feststellen. Wollte Ursprünglich einen O-Ring dazwischen machen, hab aber nix in passender Größe gefunden.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (12. Mai 2016)

Hmm, also so lassen oder ne passende Scheibe finden dafür. Lagersitz tiefer fräsen ist eher nicht so mein Ding, da fehlt das passende Werkzeug dazu. Hätte ich den nicht gebraucht gekauft, würde ich es vom Händler/ Hersteller nachbessern lassen. Passenden O-Ring könnte ich evtl. haben

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Radschieber92 (12. Mai 2016)

Ich habe diesmal eine dumme Frage: Ich bin dabei meine Liste nochmal (u.a. nach euren Vorschlägen) zu verbessern. Ich sehe, dass man gerade bei Lenker/Vorbau/Sattelstütze mächtig sparen kann.
Ich hatte ja anfangs die Race Face Evolve Teile drin, die mindestens 45€ kosten (Vorbau 45, Lenker 45, Stütze 53), nun habe ich von Truvativ "Hussefelt" Vorbau (19) und Lenker (19) sowie von Ritchey "Trail" die Sattelstütze (23).
Meine Frage ist nun ganz einfach, wo der Unterschied ist. Brechen die Sachen leichter, sind sie "gefährlich"? Oder dreht es sich ganz allein ums Gewicht? Ist der Lenker für 20€ genauso gut bei dreifachem Gewicht wie der Race Face oder ein Ritchey WCS Trail für 50/60€? Es sind ja blöd gesagt nur Rohre.
Mir fehlt da irgendwie das Verständnis. Lohnt es sich, Geld in die Anbauteile zu stecken, so wie es sich lohnt, in einen gut geschweißten, verwindungssteifen Rahmen zu investieren?


----------



## hasardeur (12. Mai 2016)

Es ist hauptsächlich Gewicht. Gerade Vorbauten, Lenker, Sattelstützen bekommt man am besten im Bikemarkt. Bei Aluteilen ist das auch kein Ding. Carbon gebraucht zu kaufen, kann ein Risiko sein, wenn man die Geschichte des Teils nicht kennt.
Als Lenker kannst Du sehr gut einen Answer Pro Taper DH nehmen. Die gibt es gebraucht schon für 20 €. Bei Vorbauten ist Kore nicht übel (von den preisgünstigen). Kore baut aber auch gute und leichte Alu-Lenker (OCD). Bei der Sattelstütze würde ich ja immer auf eine Dropper Post gehen. Das kostet aber etwas mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (12. Mai 2016)

Es gibt auch Leute die 200€ in einen Carbon Lenker investieren... Bei nem Hobby gehts selten darum, das sich etwas lohnt, sondern vielmehr darum womit man Spaß hat...

Ich habs oben ja schonmal geschrieben... Wenn man sehr konkrete Vorstellungen hat, die nicht von Kompletträdern bedient werden, dann macht ein Selbstaufbau Sinn. Wenn man aber zu solchen Komponenten schon "keine" Meinung hat, dann erschließt sich mir nicht der Grund für den Selbstaufbau. 

Gerade Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze, Griffe, Sattel und Pedale sind sehr stark vom eigenen Geschmack, bzw. der bevorzugten Sitzposition abhängig. Insofern würde ich ohne große Erfahrung mit diesen Komponenten erst mal auf gebrauchtes Zeugs zurückgreifen und ausprobieren was einem wirklich zusagt.


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (12. Mai 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> @Pedro_Pedali : Die Shimano-Hebel an die MT5 kamen nicht aus irgend einem Temperatur-Gummi-Grund, sondern rein wegen Ergonomie, Druckpunkt und mehr Power. Die Entlüftung ist damit so easy, wie bei der XT. Die MT5 hat je einen Belag pro Seite, wenn der auch getrennt ist, aber eben auf einer Platte. Dieselben Beläge gehen auch bei der MT7, ist ja dieselbe Bremse an dieser Stelle. Die MT habe ich gekauft, weil sie, gerade, vor allem mit Shimano Hebeln, die Referenz ist. Da kommt auch keine Saint/Zee mit. Ich bin auch schwer und habe die XT regelmäßig überhitzt. Wenn es nicht zu steil wird, ist sie aber eine sehr feine Bremse.



Es gibt aber doch auch die Möglichkeit, 2 Beläge pro Seite zu fahren, oder irre ich mich da?
Und 4 Kolben machen nur dann Sinn (bei einem Bremsbelag pro Seite), wenn auf der Einlaufseite kleinere Kolben sind, als auf der Auslaufseite...

https://www.bike-components.de/blog/2015/08/2-oder-4-kolbenbremse/

http://trickstuff.de/de/know-how/index.php

Jetzt lese ich bei der Produktbeschreibung der MT5 Folgendes:


*Bremsbeläge:*
Organisch 9.1 Performance (4 Kolben 2 Einzelbeläge)
8.1 Performance (4 Kolben 4 Einzelbeläge)





Ja wie nun? Entweder die Bremse ist auf 2 Beläge ausgelegt (erfordert verschieden große Kolben) oder eben auf 4 Beläge (dann wären die gleichgroßen Kolben eigentlich richtig)? Was genau hat sich Magura dabei denn gedacht? Die bauen ja nicht erst seit letzter Woche Bremsen...???


----------



## hasardeur (12. Mai 2016)

Pedro_Pedali schrieb:


> Es gibt aber doch auch die Möglichkeit, 2 Beläge pro Seite zu fahren, oder irre ich mich da?
> Und 4 Kolben machen nur dann Sinn (bei einem Bremsbelag pro Seite), wenn auf der Einlaufseite kleinere Kolben sind, als auf der Auslaufseite...
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/blog/2015/08/2-oder-4-kolbenbremse/
> ...




Ist doch egal, wenn das Ergebnis stimmt. Und das tut es.


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (13. Mai 2016)

Die Aussage ist mir zu schwammig.

Wo kann ich denn nachlesen dass es die Referenz ist?

Stehe kurz davor mir die Saint zuzulegen...

Das Thema interessiert mich jetzt


----------



## sp00n82 (13. Mai 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/magura-mt7-mit-shimano-xtr-trail-hebeln.751103/

Da stehen glaube ich irgendwo Berechnungen drin.
Ich persönlich merke von der höheren Bremskraft mit XT785 + MT5 allerdings nicht viel. Wohl aber, dass der Leerweg geringer geworden ist, was (für mich) schonmal sehr sehr positiv ist. Wobei er immer noch einen Ticken weniger sein könnte.


----------



## Radschieber92 (13. Mai 2016)

@duc-mo: Meine Vorstellungen & Gründe habe ich bereits geäußert und wie du selbst geschrieben hast, muss Rationalität nicht das alles Entscheidende sein 
@hasardeur: Habe mich mal nach dem Lenker umgesehen, so besonders günstig sind die zur Zeit verfügbaren leider nicht, ist jedoch mit auf der stillem Liste drauf.

So, hoffentlich mit die letzte Revision meiner Teileliste:





Ziel ist es, bei ca. 1300€ zu landen und zusätzlich mit gebrauchter Gabel auf ca. 1550€ zu kommen. Gerade bei den Anbauten schaue ich dann auch im Bikemarkt


----------



## hasardeur (13. Mai 2016)

@Radschieber92: @duc-mo hat Recht. Kauf einfach nach Budget und Bauchgefühl. Du wirst schon merken, ob es Dir dann passt oder nicht. Die Chance, daneben zu liegen, ist auch bei teureren Teilen gleich hoch. Und nur, weil ein Cockpit oder Sattel einer gewissen Menge an Leuten gefällt, muss er nicht zu Dir passen. Bei vielen spielt dann auch Image eine Rolle. Blende das am besten aus.

@Pedro_Pedali: Wenn Du günstig an eine Saint kommst, machst Du sicher nichts falsch. Mantel.com bietet die MT5 nur regelmäßig für 70€ pro Bremse an. Selbst mit Shimano-Hebeln (25€/St. Für die 785) bist Du dann erst beim Preis einer günstigen Zee, hast aber eine voll einstellbare Bremse. Wem die Ergonomie der MT-Griffe taugt, kommt billiger weg und hat noch Gewicht gespart. Und optisch finde ich die MT5/7 eben auch besser. Aber das ist Geschmacksache.
Entlüftung ist mit Shimano-Hebeln ähnlich leicht, wie bei Shimano. Die Kraftmodulation ist anders, ob besser, oder schlechter, muss ich noch erfahren. Aber auch meine Guide ist da wieder anders. Für mich war die 785 schon ziemlich perfekt, bis auf die Temperaturbeständigkeit eben und die maximale Power.


----------



## duc-mo (13. Mai 2016)

Radschieber92 schrieb:


> @duc-mo: Meine Vorstellungen & Gründe habe ich bereits geäußert und wie du selbst geschrieben hast, muss Rationalität nicht das alles Entscheidende sein



Richtig, aber etwas wirr ist es trotzdem!

Ich würde mir jedenfalls keine neuen Billigkomponenten oder unbekanntes Gebrauchtzeugs an ein Hardtail schrauben, wenn ich fürs gleiche Geld ein neues Fully vom Versender mit besserer Ausstattung bekomme. Zumal du den Fullyrahmen mit Dämpfer ungenutzt verkaufen kannst, wenns unbedingt ein Hornet sein soll. So kommst du noch günstiger davon...

Mach wie du denkst, ich muss es ja nicht nachvollziehen können...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. Mai 2016)

Geht mir auch so. Mein Hornet ist auch in erster Linie entstanden, weil ich Teile vom Aufrüsten des Fullys übrig hatte und der Basteltrieb gesiegt hat.

Einen Vorschlag für günstige, aber taugliche und in meinen Augen auch ganz ansehnliche Anbauteile steuere ich aber dennoch bei, für den Fall, dass Du Dich nicht an Race Face festgebissen hast:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/724725-sixpack-leader-750-os-lenker-2015-am-xc-enduro-handlebar - breiter und leichter als der Evolve, fahre ich selbst
Günstiger in blau & gebraucht: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/770832-sixpack-leader-750-blau Aber man weiß halt nicht, was der Voreigentümer damit gemacht hat.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/773964-sixpack-s-a-m-65-mm-vorbau-neu
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/392169-sixpack-racing-sixpack-magenta-sattel-schwarz-neu

Das gesparte Geld würde ich in eine absenkbare Sattelstütze investieren. Dann kannst Du auch hier nochmal Geld sparen: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/766486-sattelklemme-34-9mm-neu-eloxiert
oder die: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/675385-xlc-sattelklemme-35-mm-alu-schwarz

Paar Euro sparen könntest Du auch hier noch: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Ritchey/Comp-Taper-Drop-In-IS42-28-6-IS52-40-Steuersatz-p38916/
Mein alter Ritchey Comp war allerdings nicht der Brüller, war mies gedichtet. Der hatte aber auch noch offene Kugellagerkäfige, während dieser hier gedichtete Rillenkugellager verwendet.

Die 30,9-Stütze passt übrigens auf keinen Fall - das Hornet hat ein *31,6er* Maß.

Pedale fehlen noch in Deiner Auflistung. Rahmenschutz sollte noch sein (Schutzaufkleber, Kettenstrebenschutz- ggf. auch aus nem alten Reifen)


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (13. Mai 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> @Pedro_Pedali: Wenn Du günstig an eine Saint kommst, machst Du sicher nichts falsch. Mantel.com bietet die MT5 nur regelmäßig für 70€ pro Bremse an. Selbst mit Shimano-Hebeln (25€/St. Für die 785) bist Du dann erst beim Preis einer günstigen Zee, hast aber eine voll einstellbare Bremse. Wem die Ergonomie der MT-Griffe taugt, kommt billiger weg und hat noch Gewicht gespart. Und optisch finde ich die MT5/7 eben auch besser. Aber das ist Geschmacksache.
> Entlüftung ist mit Shimano-Hebeln ähnlich leicht, wie bei Shimano. Die Kraftmodulation ist anders, ob besser, oder schlechter, muss ich noch erfahren. Aber auch meine Guide ist da wieder anders. Für mich war die 785 schon ziemlich perfekt, bis auf die Temperaturbeständigkeit eben und die maximale Power.




Das nenn ich mal ne Aussage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnAx (16. Mai 2016)

Radschieber92 schrieb:


> @limbokoenig: Habe mir tatsächlich ein paar Anregungen geholt, habe so noch nie im Bereich der günstigen Schaltungen geschaut. So siehts nun aus, habe nun noch den Hans Dampf eingespannt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schau mal hier: http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/rocksh...m-tapered-pushlock-black-00-4018-129-020.html
Die gibt's mit Code RCZPNT für 200€, traveln auf 150mm sollte mit einem anderen Airshaft möglich sein, die kosten unter 20€...

Günstig (ca. 110€) gab es dort neulich auch ein DT E1700 Vorderrad, war im Newsletter.


----------



## hasardeur (16. Mai 2016)

Dazu brauchst Du aber auch noch eine andere Dämpfungseinheit, weil ein Remote-Lockout will doch niemand an einem AM/EN Bike und einfach nur den Remote Lockout abbauen genügt nicht. Da muss man noch die Feder in der Dämpfungseinheit aushängen, sonst ist die Gabel immer zu. Der Deal ist dennoch cool. Eine normale MoCo Dämpfungseinheit gibt es für 15-20 € im Bikemarkt. Die Teilenummer für den 150 mm Air Shaft ist übrigens 11.4018.022.000.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (16. Mai 2016)

Hab bei meiner Revelation 426 den Remote Lockout Hebel einfach abgeschraubt, die ist immer offen und nicht zu.


----------



## hasardeur (16. Mai 2016)

Revelation 426? Der Link zeigt auf ein aktuelles Modell, die 426 ist uralt und hat eine andere Dämpfungseinheit.


----------



## sp00n82 (16. Mai 2016)

Wenn du schon an den Interna rumfummelst, dann würde ich auch gleich die Revelation auf Coil umbauen - ist zwar nicht offiziell unterstützt, aber mit der Feder von der Sektor geht das recht gut (Details im Revelation-Megathread). Die Performance wurde bei mir dadurch deutlichst besser. Da meine Pike noch in der Garantieabwicklung war, war ich mit dem Teil auch in Finale Ligure die Trails ballern an meinem Fully, und sie hat einwandfrei funktioniert (einzig die Standrohre kamen mir auf einmal so dünn vor ).

Den Remote hatte ich bei mir auch einfach abgeschraubt, und die Feder im Inneren der MoCo-Einheit rausgenommen, damit ich per Hand drehen kann. Hat leidlich funktioniert, in der Zu-Stellung blieb die Gabel meist nicht lange, und ich hatte im Hinterkopf immer leise Bedenken, dass sie auf einem Trail auch mal von Offen auf Zu gehen könnte (was aber nie passiert ist). Letztendlich hab ich dann eine Kartusche von FAST verbaut. Ist auch kaum teurer als eine andere originale MoCo-Einheit mit Drehknopf, und auf jeden Fall besser als die originale billige Remote-Einheit.

Laut Strava war ich mit der Gabel auf meinen Hometrails stellenweise sogar schneller unterwegs als mit der vorher verbauten Pike.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (16. Mai 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Revelation 426? Der Link zeigt auf ein aktuelles Modell, die 426 ist uralt und hat eine andere Dämpfungseinheit.


Ich weiß dass die 426 sehr alt ist, wusste nicht dass die Dämpfungseinheit so viel anders ist, sorry.


----------



## hasardeur (16. Mai 2016)

Ja, da hat sich alle Jahre ein wenig geändert. Die Variante mit dem Remote Lockout der 426 gefällt mir sogar besser, weil man es einfach abbauen und gegen einen normalen Hebel/Knopf tauschen kann. Meine Holde hat auch die aktuelle Version, da habe ich die Feder ausgehangen und einen O-Ring über den Verstellknopf gezogen, so dass sie das einigermaßen greifen und bedienen kann. Geht auch.

Sollte gar nicht barsch klingen. Also kein "sorry" nötig


----------



## AnAx (17. Mai 2016)

AnAx schrieb:


> Schau mal hier: http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/rocksh...m-tapered-pushlock-black-00-4018-129-020.html
> Die gibt's mit Code RCZPNT für 200€, traveln auf 150mm sollte mit einem anderen Airshaft möglich sein, die kosten unter 20€...
> 
> Günstig (ca. 110€) gab es dort neulich auch ein DT E1700 Vorderrad, war im Newsletter.



Jetzt muss ich mich selbst zitieren, der Preis der Revelation ist auf 160€ gefallen, mit Code RCZREF...


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (17. Mai 2016)

Ich würde mich anbieten die Remote-Einheit gegen eine normale zu tauschen.

Allerdings liebe ich den Lockout an meiner Revelation, gerade dann wenn es mal ne weile im Wiegetritt bergauf geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (17. Mai 2016)

Heißt das, Du hast eine Remote-einheit oder willst Du eine haben?


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (17. Mai 2016)

Ich habe 2 Revelations.
1 mit Remote-Einheit, eine zum verstellen an der Gabelkrone.
Hätte gerne 2 mit Remote.

LG

Oh, wieso steht bei dem Angebot "Travel 100mm" ?


----------



## Naggirath (20. Mai 2016)

Hoi

Ich baue auch grad nen 2015er hornet auf und bin grad etwas unschlüssig wegen der Reifen :

Plan ist morgens mit dem bock über radwege (ausgebaute alte bahntrasse aka asphalt/schotter) auf arbeit zu fahren und abends über waldwege und was sich so anbietet zurück , wohne in wuppertal und hier bietet sich das an.

Lrs wird nen 27,5 hope enduro 2016er , procore ist geplant , gabel mit lockout fürs asphalt gebolze auch am start ... Nur mit der reifen frage bin ich etwas überfragt .

Ps komm auf ca 110 kg mit klamotten (deshalb procore )

Brauch also nen allround reifen der mich aushält, auf asphalt halbwegs läuft und erstmal leichteres gelände mitmacht .


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (20. Mai 2016)

Reifenfrage = Gretchenfrage...

Ich fahre seit 4 Jahren Nobby Nic Evo und will nichts anderes...


Brot und Spiele...


----------



## hasardeur (20. Mai 2016)

Oha, eine Reifendiskussion. Das kann ja dauern 

Erstmal: Jeder hat seine eigenen Anforderungen und Erkenntnisse. Es kommt halt immer drauf an, wie man seine Reifen fordert. Den alten Nobby Nic kenne ich und würde ich nie wieder fahren. Es ist ein so starker Kompromissreifen, dass er nichts wirklich gut kann. Und da sind wir auch schon beim eigentlichen Übel. Es gibt nicht DEN Reifen für alles. Ich habe für jede Laufradgröße mind. 3 Satz Reifen und wechsle je nach Anforderungen und Einsatz. Eine gute Kombi für Deinen Einsatzzweck, die auch preislich interessant ist, kommt von Specialized und heißt Butcher (VR) und Slaughter (HR). Für Dich würde wohl die weniger bissige, leichtere aber eben auch besser rollende Control-Version gut passen.

Zur Info: Den Nobby Nic fahre ich ausschließlich am HR in Kombi mit Magic Marry am VR bei griffigen Böden. Es ist noch immer kein Reifen für verblockte und steinige Trails oder Wurzeltrails. Die Karkasse ist einfach zu labil und der Gummi nicht wirklich griffig. Auch wenn der aktuelle NN besser ist, als der Vorgänger. Er rollt aber recht anständig und hat sehr viel Volumen. Nur für das VR ist er mir eben zu unzuverlässsig.

Und jetzt kann man noch mindestens ein halbes Dutzend weitere Hersteller mit sehr vielen Reifenvarianten aufführen. Am Ende ist es aber immer dieselbe Kombination aus Gummimischung, Karkassenaufbau, Volumen und Profilgestaltung, welche die Eigenschaften eines Reifens ausmachen und definieren. Wenn man da mal etwas Erfahrung gesammelt hat, weiß man irgendwann, was man will. Und da haben wir neben der Auswahl das zweite Übel: Um Erfahrungen zu machen, muss man selbst probieren. Da helfen Tipps nur sehr begrenzt.

Am besten kaufst Du Dir also erstmal ein paar günstige Reifen aus dem Bikemarkt. Das Angebot ist riesig. Für den Preis von zwei neuen Reifen bekommst Du dort mindestens vier gute gebrauchte.


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (20. Mai 2016)

Nur komisch, dass der Nobby Nick immer gut abschneidet bei Reifentests...

Er hat mich auch noch nie enttäuscht?

Aber so verschieden können nun mal Meinungen sein...


Noch etwas: Ich passe mich dem Untergrund an, das kann ich ganz gut, dafür brauche ich nicht mindestens 3 Satz Reifen pro Laufradgröße (ich fahre übrigens ganz altmodisch NUR 26 Zoll), ich fahre halt gemischte Strecken, daher nehm ich einen Allrounder, den Nobby Nick halt.
Ich kann ja nicht immer 3 Satz Reifen dabei haben und ständig wechseln, weil der Untergrund wechselt.


Ansonsten: Wie gesagt, die Reifendiskussion ist so ne Art Glaubenssache, jeder hat den Besten, und jeder weiss dass alle Anderen nix taugen ;-)

Bei uns fährt übrigens jeder den NN (Evo, SnakeSkin, trippleCompound), wir fahren halt alle gemischte Untergründe und haben nur einen Satz Reifen dabei.

Vergessen wird immer wieder, dass es auch auf die Vorlieben des jeweiligen Fahrers ankommt ;-)


Die Reifendiskussion ist allerdings UNnötig, und UNendlich...
Frag 10 Leute, du erhälst 11 Antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedro_Pedali (20. Mai 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Und jetzt kann man noch mindestens ein halbes Dutzend weitere Hersteller mit sehr vielen Reifenvarianten aufführen. Am Ende ist es aber immer dieselbe Kombination aus Gummimischung, Karkassenaufbau, Volumen und Profilgestaltung, welche die Eigenschaften eines Reifens ausmachen und definieren. Wenn man da mal etwas Erfahrung gesammelt hat, weiß man irgendwann, was man will. Und da haben wir neben der Auswahl das zweite Übel: Um Erfahrungen zu machen, muss man selbst probieren. Da helfen Tipps nur sehr begrenzt.




Das kann ich voll und ganz unterstreichen


----------



## Sid211985 (21. Mai 2016)

Hi
Welchen Rahmen von Dartmoor könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Bin 187cm groß und 3Stellig schwer. Gefahren werden Trails und Parks aber sollte nicht all zu schwer sein den berg hoch zu kommen. 26 zoll felgen habe ich schon, hintere Nabenbreite hab ich 135mm x 12 mm


Ein Fully hab ich schon aber so ganz ist das nicht meins, stehe da doch mehr auf starre Kontrolle des Hinterrades

Lg Christian


----------



## hasardeur (21. Mai 2016)

Bei 1,87 werfe ich mal trotzdem 29" in den Raum. Wenn es 26" sein müssen, nimm das Hornet in L. Es ist der stabilste von allen Rahmen, die bei Dartmoor in Frage kommen und von der Geo her am stärksten auf bergab ausgelegt.


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (21. Mai 2016)

Bei deinen Gegebenheiten ganz klar Hornet in L.


----------



## Sid211985 (22. Mai 2016)

Also ich war heute nochmal mit meinem Fully in Wiesbaden auf der Strecke, entweder bin ich zu doof oder ich komme wirklich nicht mit dem Vollgefederten Rad zurecht. Double und Tables hab ich mir einen abgequält drüber zu springen wo ich mit meinem alten HT richtig easy rüber kam. Ich werde mir einen Hornet Rahmen kaufen! 

Ich glaub dann werde ich auch beim Park fahren viel glücklicher sein auch wenn viele sagen das man nicht mit einem Hardtail in den Bikepark fahren sollte


----------



## Joehigashi80 (22. Mai 2016)

Man kann alles, wenn es einem Spaß macht. aumen:


----------



## hasardeur (22. Mai 2016)

Hmm, komisch. Vielleicht liegt es auch an der Geo. Klar, kann man mit einem HT zum Abziehen jeden Schatten nutzen. Wenn es rumpelt spart ein Fully schon enorm Kraft. Allerdings ist Fully auch nicht gleich Fully, noch mehr als ein HT nicht gleich HT ist.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (29. Mai 2016)

Moinsen,

was denkt ihr, ist ne !60mm Fox im Hornet Zuviel ?
Hab die Qual der Wahl 140 oder 160mm, beides in 27,5 zoll
die160er Fox wäre auf 120 Travelbar ( Talas )

danke vorab

Achja das teil kommt auf Hometrails und Gardasee zum Einsatz.
Gefahren wird vorne 32 hinten 36/12
Für den Park habe ich noch ein Canyon Torque


----------



## Geisterfahrer (29. Mai 2016)

Da hätte ich keine Bedenken. Den Federweg verträgt das Rad, der Sitzwinkel ist ausreichend steil, und das Steuerrohr ist kurz genug. Das kriegst Du mit Sicherheit passend eingestellt, ohne dann zu wenig Druck auf dem Vorderrad zu haben.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (29. Mai 2016)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Da hätte ich keine Bedenken. Den Federweg verträgt das Rad, der Sitzwinkel ist ausreichend steil, und das Steuerrohr ist kurz genug. Das kriegst Du mit Sicherheit passend eingestellt, ohne dann zu wenig Druck auf dem Vorderrad zu haben.


Was fährst du denn ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. Mai 2016)

150 mm Mattoc in 650b, vorher 150 mm Revelation in 26".


----------



## VF1 (30. Mai 2016)

Ich hab ne 160mm Lyrik mit 26 Zoll Vorderrad. Das passt super. Kein kippliges Fahrverhalten wie ein Chopper.
LG Volker


----------



## Kadauz (31. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde mir wohl in Kürze ein Hornet aufbauen und habe dazu eine Frage: Kann das Hornet auch als Reiserad benutzt werden? Also bekommt man mit Adaptern etc. eine Art Gepäckträger für Radtaschen dran?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (31. Mai 2016)

Wahrscheinlich schon, aber wirklich geeignet dafür finde ich es nicht. Alleine schon die dicken Hinterbaustreben werden für normale Adapterschellen nicht passen.
Da ist ein 456 meiner Meinung das deutlich tauglichere Rad. Ans Hornet passt ohne Schelle oder Eigenbau ja noch nicht einmal ein Trinkflaschenhalter. Das 456 hat hingegen diverse Ösen und Löcher, die das Anbringen von Trägern deutlich erleichtern.


----------



## Kadauz (31. Mai 2016)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich schon, aber wirklich geeignet dafür finde ich es nicht. Alleine schon die dicken Hinterbaustreben werden für normale Adapterschellen nicht passen.
> Da ist ein 456 meiner Meinung das deutlich tauglichere Rad. Ans Hornet passt ohne Schelle oder Eigenbau ja noch nicht einmal ein Trinkflaschenhalter. Das 456 hat hingegen diverse Ösen und Löcher, die das Anbringen von Trägern deutlich erleichtern.



Danke, das hilft schon sehr. Ich glaube es gibt auch Gepäckträger, die mit einem Schnellspanner angebracht werden.
Das 456 interessiert mich auch, allerdings ist das etwas kurz. Hm...


----------



## hasardeur (31. Mai 2016)

Ein Enduro ist einfach kein Reiserad. Wenn schon ein Kompromiss aus MTB und Reiserad, dann vielleicht ein Fattie mit Starrgabel oder ein 29er mit wenig oder auch ganz ohne Federweg. Kompromiss wäre evtl. ein 650B+. Fattie und +Bike für geländeorientierte Touren, 29er wenn viel Asphalt und Schotter gefahren wird. Ein reistaugliches Rad, mit dem man auch in den Bikepark oder den S3-Trail fahren kann, wird einfach zu anstrengend für die Reise werden.
Bei der Geo des Hornet (Kettenstrebenlänge, Sitzwinkel) würde ich niemals einen Gepäckträger ans Heck basteln. Danach fährt man nur noch Wheelies. An die Front würde ich bei dem flachen Lenkwinkel auch kein zusätzliches Gewicht hängen (obwohl es Wheelies entgegenwirkt). Das wird dann arg kippelig.

Ein Reiserad darf auch etwas kürzer sein. Schau Dich bei Rennrädern um. Dort gibt es extra gemäßigte Coast-2-Coast-Geometrien für Langstrecken. Der Reach ist dann etwas gemäßigter und das Steuerrohr länger (Lenker höher).


----------



## Kadauz (31. Mai 2016)

Ich will es nicht als dediziertes Reiserad verwenden. Es kann abe rhin und wieder mal vorkommen (1-2mal im Jahr), dass ich auf ne kleine 3 Tagestour gehe. Hauptächlich will ich mit dem HT Touren, Trails und Pumptrack fahren. Aber wie gesagt, das 456b sieht auch nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (31. Mai 2016)

Am Hornet ist absolut nichts um irgendwas anzubauen... Kein Loch, keine Öse, kein Gewinde, nichts...


----------



## Sid211985 (1. Juni 2016)

Hier ist jetzt meins. Vorhin fertig geworden. Mal sehen wie es sich fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silver Phoenix (4. Juni 2016)

Hallo in die Runde,
ich habe mir diesen Dartmoor Hornet Rahmen zugelegt
Im Rahmen sind noch die Schalen vom Steuersatz, aber ohne die Lager. Die Steuersatz Schalen scheinen auch von Dartmoor zu sein? Wo bekomme ich passende Ersatz Lager her? 
Vielen Dank


----------



## hasardeur (4. Juni 2016)

Dir fehlen nicht nur die Lager, sondern auch Gabelkonus, oberer Zentrierkonus und die Abdeckkappe. Kauf Dir einen neuen Steuersatz.


----------



## Silver Phoenix (4. Juni 2016)

Hi, die anderen Sachen habe ich noch, Konus und co. Es fehlen nur Lager.


----------



## hasardeur (4. Juni 2016)

Schau mal hier. Zur Not dem Dirk mal eine Mail schreiben. Der ist sehr nett.

http://www.dswaelzlager.de/M-Bike-Fahrrad


----------



## Emperor (13. Juli 2016)

Hi, ich würde gerne auch meinen Rahmen durch ein Dartmoor Hornet ersetzen und hätte ein paar kurze Fragen. Gibt es irgendeinen Grund warum man den 2016er Rahmen statt dem 2015er bevorzugen sollte? Ich würde noch 26" fahren. Außerdem frage ich mich ob ich vorne einen Umwerfer montieren könnte. Auf der Homepage von Dartmoor steht "Front derailleur compatibility: no.", wobei ich nicht weiß ob das auch für die 2015er Version gilt. Außerdem verstehe ich nicht, welche Technischen Gegebenheiten dafür verantwortlich sind, dass ich keinen Umwerfer befestigen können soll.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## bigben80 (13. Juli 2016)

hallo 

Fahre den 2014 Rahmen. zwischen 15 und 16 sehe ich jetzt keine Grosen unterschiede. einen Umwerfer kannst du selbstverständlich verbauen.
Mal meine Parteiliste 


Rahmen Dartmoor Hornet Model 2014
Dämpfer  
Gabel Marzocchi 55 TST2 Air
Steuersatz Dartmoor Blink tapered IS42/IS52
Spacer OK
Vorbau Race Face Diabolus 
Lenker Funn Triple Butted AL7050 T73
Griffe Combat Grips I
Satelstütze No Name
Sattelrohr reduzierhülse Keine
Sattel Funn Skinny
Sattelklemmring   
Laufradsatz DT Swiss / sun rims /Dartmoor
Laufrad Vorne DT Swiss 440  sun rims
Nabe Dt Swiss 440 32 loch
Felgenring sun rims
Speichen/Nippel ?
Laufrad Hinten DT Swiss 440 Dartmoor
Nabe Dt Swiss 440 32 loch 135mm
Felgenring Drartmoor 
Speiche/Nippel ?
Steckase hinten Dartmoor 12mm
Steckase vorn Marzocchi 20mm
Felgenband ok
Schläuche ok
Mantel vorn Maxxix
Mantel Hinten  
Innenlager Hollowtech II I-SM-BB70B
Kurbel XT 3 fach 44-22 175mm
Kettenblätter Xt
Pedale Norco Alloy Flat, Stahleinsatz Pins
Kasette SRAM PG-990 Powerglide 
Kette SRAM Kette PC951
Schaltgriffe XT 9fach 3fach
Schaltwerk XT 9fach shadow sgs
Umwerfer XT 3 fach 44-22
Schaltzüge  
Bremsen vorn SLX BR-M675
Bremsen hinten SLX BR-M675
Bremsscheibe hinten  180mm
Bremsscheibe Vorn  203mm
Adapter vorn 203mm
Adapter hinten 180mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emperor (26. Juli 2016)

Danke dir für die Antwort! Ist es dabei egal ob Top-Swing oder Down-Swing? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das Loch für die Sattelstütze im Weg ist (meine ich irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben). Bzw verwirrt mich auch, dass Dartmoor auf der eigenen Homepage schreibt, dass kein Umwerfer montierbar ist. Ich habe einen Down-Swing Umwerfer und würde eigentlich auch gerne eine Variostütze installieren, befürchte jetzt aber, dass das nicht funktioniert.


----------



## hasardeur (26. Juli 2016)

Topswing sollte passen oder eben E-Type.


----------



## bigben80 (26. Juli 2016)

Top-Swing oder Down-Swing?


----------



## hasardeur (27. Juli 2016)

Das nennt sich low clamp top swing.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. Juli 2016)

Stimmt.
Vorhin mal einen XT Downswing drangehalten: Der dürfte mit ziemlicher Sicherheit genau da sitzen, wo der Auslass vom Zug der Sattelstützenfernbedienung ist. Mit E-Type ist man sicher am besten bedient, aber je nach Kettenblattgröße müsste auch ein Topswing passen.


----------



## RadelRambo (4. August 2016)

Moin moin bin auf der Suche nach einem passenden Antrieb für meine Hornisse............ Würde gern vorne 1 fach fahren und hinten 9 Fach............. Und ne kefű brauch ich auch noch...... Kp was da am besten passt.... Bin für jeden Hilfe dankbar.....


----------



## hasardeur (4. August 2016)

1x9 wird hart. Es gibt eine Shimano-Kassette mit 11-36 für 9-fach. Die wäre Pflicht (meiner Meinung nach). Dann vorn maximal 28T Kettenblatt. Welche Kurbel Du nimmst, ist relativ egal. Bei Direct-Mount-Kurbeln (einige Modelle von SRAM, Race Face, E13) kann man notfalls auch auf ein 26T KB runter, wenn 28/36 zu hart wird. Welches Schaltwerk Du nimmst, ist eigentlich egal. Bei 1x9 genügen Schaltwerke mit kurzem Käfig, die dann wiederum die Kette etwas strammer halten.

Wenn Du einen Tipp unabhängig von Deiner Vorgabe haben willst, dann geh auf 1x11 mit SRAM NX oder Shimano SLX (7000er Serie). Beides ist erschwinglich und nutzt normale Freiläufe. Die Spreizung der Kassette ist mit 11-42 (Shimano sogar bis 11-46 möglich) dann deutlich besser, wenn man nicht Marco Pantani heißt. Bei 11-fach würde ich dann eine Kurbel mit 32T oder 30T Kettenblatt empfehlen. Je nach Strecken, die Du fährst und Fitnesslevel.

Die SRAM NX gibt es komplett für 249€
Die Shimano SLX gibt es komplett für 259€

Von der Kurbel her ist die SLX höherwertiger einzustufen (hohlgeschmiedet), sonst nehmen sich die Gruppen kaum etwas.

Der KeFü-Markt ist groß. Hier wäre wichtig zu wissen, ob mit oder ohne Taco, mit oder ohne untere Führungsrolle. Bei 11-fach am Hardtail brauchst Du eigentlich keine Führung.


----------



## Sid211985 (4. August 2016)

Also ich habe die 1x10 von Shimano Zee

Funktioniert wunderbar


----------



## RadelRambo (4. August 2016)

Hab noch nen xtr Schaltwerk long cage rum fliegen kp was das ist ob 8fach oder 9 Fach. Könnte ich doch auch verwenden oder nicht.....???


----------



## hasardeur (4. August 2016)

Mach doch mal ein Bild oder schau auf die Typenbezeichnung. Dann kann man sagen, ob 8- oder 9-fach. Long Cage geht natürlich, ist aber ungünstig, da lange Käfige die Kette zu wenig spannen.

Mal ehrlich, das billigste an einer Schaltung ist das Schaltwerk. Kassette, Trigger, Kurbel sind deutlich teurer. Bei einer Kurbel ist es allerdings auch egal, ob 8-, 9-, 10-, 11- oder 12-fach. Die Kettenblätter sind alle gleich dick bzw. auf alle passt ein N/W Kettenblatt.
Wenn Du zum Schaltwerk den Träger hättest, dann wüßtest Du wohl, wieviel Gänge das Schaltwerk normal schaltet. Also gehe ich davon aus, dass Du nur das Schaltwerk hast. In dem Fall brauchst Du so viele Teile, dass Du dann auch gleich den Schritt zu 1x11 machen kannst, zumal ein XTR-Schaltwerk selbst nicht maßgeblich an der Schaltperformance beteiligt ist, der Träger ist ausschlaggebender, also würdest Du einen XTR-Trigger brauchen. Selbst mit gebrauchten Teilen würdest Du irgendwo hier landen:

- Trigger XTR (gebraucht) 40-50€
- Kassette (neu) 30-40€
- Kurbel (gebraucht) 50-80 €
- Innenlager (neu) 25€
- N/W-Kettenblatt (gebraucht) 40-50 €
- Kette (neu) 25€
- Zug und Zughülle 7€

Macht in Summe etwa 200-260 €. Du sparst für einen Kompromiss also maximal 50€ oder kommst bei +/- 0 raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadelRambo (4. August 2016)

Okidoki .... Vielen Dank für für die Hilfe..... Dann wird es shimano.......


----------



## RadelRambo (6. August 2016)

Aber was bedeutet das bei der sram Gruppe.. In der Beschreibung (ohne naben)??  versteh ich nicht.....


----------



## hasardeur (7. August 2016)

RadelRambo schrieb:


> Aber was bedeutet das bei der sram Gruppe.. In der Beschreibung (ohne naben)??  versteh ich nicht.....



Dass keine Naben dabei sind? Vielleicht gibt es die Komplettgruppe auch mit Naben. Vorteil der SRAM NX gegenüber den anderen SRAM 11-fach-Gruppen ist, dass Du kein xD-Freiluf brauchst. Die NX-Kassette passt auf einen normalen (Shimano) Freilauf, so wie er auch bei 8-, 9-, und 10-fach Kassetten genutzt wird. Dafür ist das kleinste Ritzel dann auch nur 11 Zähne klein, statt 10.
Shimano-Freilauf heißt das Teil, weil Shimano es erfunden hat. Es ist aber Standard.


----------



## RadelRambo (7. August 2016)

Lol ......  Da stand jemand auf der Leitung


----------



## hmhm (8. August 2016)

Hi,

ich habe ein Scott Reflex 20 mit V-Brake, ohne Scheibenbremse, geschenkt bekommen. Das Rad ist von 2006 und wurde nur ganz wenig bewegt. Das Problem ist, dass der Rahmen in XL ist und ich nur 1,72 groß bin.

Ich habe kein Plan von Fahrrädern (schraube eher an Ü30 Autos und Mopeds rum), möchte aber gerne mal im Wald ein wenig rumfahren und schauen, ob es überhaupt etwas für mich ist. Außerdem studiere ich und habe kein hohes Budget für mein Rad (andere Hobbies sind momentan wichtiger). Upgraden kann man dann immer noch.

Nunja, was kann ich alles von meinem Scott übernehmen? Ich bräuchte neue Bremsen, klar. Aber alles andere?


----------



## hasardeur (8. August 2016)

Ich fürchte, da bleibt nicht viel, was Du an ein Hornet schrauben kannst/solltest.

Laufräder: Keine Disc Brake, zu dünn, zu labil
Sattelstütze: Zu dünn
Gabel: mies und zu wenig Federweg, zu kurz
Lenker: wohl zu schmal
Vorbau: zu lang
Schaltung: würde gehen, aber konzeptionell unpassend
Kurbel: würde gehen, aber konzeptionell unpassend

Um im Wald mal ein paar Runden zu drehen und zu überprüfen, ob MTB etwas für Dich ist, reicht das Scott sicher auch so, selbst mit XL-Rahmen. Du wirst ja nicht gleich anfangen wollen, damit technisch anspruchsvolle Strecken zu fahren. Wenn Du dann dabei bleiben willst, schau was Du an Kohle zusammenkratzen kannst, spare evtl. noch etwas dazu und dann ab in den Bikemarkt. Dort gibt es immer Angebote für kleines Budget.


----------



## hmhm (8. August 2016)

Danke für deine Antwort. Ich bin jetzt mal ein wenig mit dem Rad eines Freundes im Wald gefahren und möchte gerne öfters fahren. Das Scott ist einfach viel zu groß, kann damit nicht einmal 2km gerade aus fahren.

Ich hatte eh vor, abgesehen vom Rahmen, nur gebrauchte Teile zu kaufen. Ich besitze ein festes Budget für "Freizeit&Hobby" (bin da konservativ), da bleibt nicht viel für das Rad übrig und ich möchte in den Semesterferien noch fahren. Ich will momentan ungern mehr wie 350€ für das Rad noch ausgeben.

Laufräder: Ist dort keine Nachrüstung möglich?

Sattelstütze, Gabel, Lenker, Vorbau -> passt es generell nicht ran oder macht es keinen Sinn? 
Kannst du mir auch erklären, warum die Schaltung und Kurbel konzeptionell unpassend sind?
Das Scott war vor 10 Jahren bestimmt Einsteigerklasse, aber auch kein billigster Schrott und damals doch auch geeignet für MTB Einsteiger?
Ich meine, dass ich nach und nach alles upgraden und austauschen kann, macht es doch interessant?

Sorry für die löchernden Fragen, ich habe doch einfach keine Ahnung von dem Ganzen. Billiger wäre es bestimmt für 300€ ein gebrauchtes, passendes MTB zu kaufen, aber das möchte ich nicht.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. August 2016)

Vorab: Schließe mich Hasardeur an, er hat recht bezüglich des Scott-Umbaus.

Im Detail:
Sattelstütze passt generell nicht, da zu dünn. Da bräuchtest Du einen Adapter. Wahrscheinlich ist sie auch etwas kurz, das Hornet hat nämlich ein eher kurzes Sitzrohr.

Gabel:
Das Hornet ist für Federwege zwischen 120 - 170 mm gedacht. Ich habe eine 150er drin, das ist in etwa die goldene Mitte und fährt sich sehr gut. Eine 5 cm kürzere Gabel wollte ich an dem Rad nicht fahren, selbst wenn die Einbaumaße im übrigen passen sollten. Dann werden die Winkel viel zu steil.

Lenker & Vorbau: Passen theoretisch, aber unsinnig, die da dran zu schrauben. Das ist ein Enduro-Hardtail, da fährt man keinen langen Vorbau und schmalen Lenker. Sowas schraubt man an ein CC-Racebike (wenn überhaupt noch), um gestreckt zu sitzen und in gemäßigterem Gelände schnell bergauf zu fahren. Bergab ist da nicht so die Spezialität dieser Räder. Beim Hornet ist es genau umgekehrt. Man kommt den Berg hoch, aber Spaß macht es runter. Und für viel Kontrolle nimmt man einen kurzen Vorbau und breiten Lenker.

Antrieb & Kurbel:
Der Rahmen ist für einen Einfachantrieb ausgelegt, also vorne nur 1 Kettenblatt. 3 x 9 kann man zwar schon dranfriemeln, aber zu empfehlen ist es eher nicht.

Die Laufräder sind für Schnellspanner. Das Hornet braucht hinten eine 135 x 12 mm Steckachse. Das passt auch nicht. Die verbauten Naben lassen sich auch nicht entsprechend umrüsten.

Der Steuersatz passt auch nicht, das Hornet braucht einen integrierten, der am Scott ist semiintegriert.

Das Scott ist okay, um auf unbefestigten Schotterwegen oder auch mal leichten Trails Touren zu fahren. Aber mit einem Hornet hat es nicht viel mehr gemein außer der fehlenden Heckfederung und des fehlenden Elektromotors.

Wenn Du billig ein Rad brauchst, um noch den Sommer über zu fahren, dann kauf doch lieber einen billigen Gebrauchtrahmen, an dem möglichst viele Deiner Teile passen, z. B. sowas: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/802819-centurion-kodiak-sx
(vorher nachfragen, welcher Sattelstützendurchmesser)

Da sollte zwar eigentlich eine etwas kürzere Gabel rein als Deine mit 100 mm, aber das lässt sich schon noch einigermaßen vernünftig fahren. Der Verkäufer hat auf dem Foto auch eine 100er drin.


----------



## Richi86 (8. August 2016)

Mit 350€ ist leider nach Rahmen+Steuersatz schon fast schluss veim Hornet.

Schau vielleicht lieber mal nach einem gebrauchten Rahmen aus dem xc/Touren bereich, in passender Größe, da kannnst du dann wahrscheinlich ALLES auser der Sattelstüte übernehmen.

Denn was was @hasardeur wohl meinte ist das die Anbauteile welche du übernehmen kannst absolut NICHT zum einsatzzweck des Hornets passen!

EDIT: Geisterfahrer war schneller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. August 2016)

Ist doch super, wenn zwei unabhängig voneinander die gleiche Empfehlung geben. 

Zur Verdeutlichung nochmal plakativ und nur leicht überspitzt: Die Teile vom Scott zu übernehmen wäre wie die Teile eines Landrover Defender an einen Unimog schrauben zu wollen, weil ja beides durchaus taugliche Offroader sínd.


----------



## AnAx (8. August 2016)

@hmhm schau dir auch mal bei On-One das Inbred an, der könnte ganz gut geeignet sein für dich. 
Laufräder (wegen Scheibenbremsen) und dementsprechend auch die Bremsen brauchst du natürlich neu... Vorbau, Lenker und Sattelstütze gibt es bei On One auch günstig, wenn doch neu nötig/gewünscht.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. August 2016)

Rahmen, Steuersatz, Bremsen, LRS wären nötig...
Bei On One käme theoretisch auch noch der 456 Evo in Betracht, das wäre dann ein AM-/Endurorahmen. Aber ideal ist der mit 100mm sicherlich nicht. Und man bräuchte auch die genannten Teile plus Sattelstütze. Außerdem ist man dann auf 26" festgelegt und bekommt keine neuere Gabel mit tapered Steuerrohr unter. Würde ich also auch nicht machen.

Ich würde so billig wie möglich Dein jetziges Rad fahrbar machen, z. B. mit nem gebrauchten CC-Rahmen, der möglichst identische Anschlussmaße hat. Das restliche Geld sparen und irgendwann ein gescheites Rad kaufen, wenn Du Feuer gefangen hast und heftigeres Gelände befahren möchtest.


----------



## hasardeur (8. August 2016)

Mal Klartext, denn alles Andere hilft Dir nicht: Für 350€ musst Du sehr viel Glück haben, ein taugliches Rad zu bekommen, in das Du nicht noch viel Geld stecken musst. Ein 3000€-Bike wird im Laufe seines Lebens sicher 2/3 seines Wertes verlieren und noch fahrbar sein, eine 1000€-Bike wird aber kaum die Hälfte seines Wertes verlieren oder nicht mehr fahrbar sein. Ich ignoriere extra Glücksfälle. Also solltest Du dich möglichst oberhalb 500€ orientieren.
Vielleicht kannst Du Dein Scott ja für 100€ verkaufen. Danach hast Du dann 450€. Mit etwas Glück bekommt man dafür ein gut erhaltenes Hardtail mit funktionierender Gabel, Scheibenbremsen und auch sonst funktionierender Ausstattung. Grundsätzlich gilt hier, wie bei anderen Gütern auch, für ein paar Euro mehr kann man deutlich mehr Rad bekommen. Das ändert sich dann erst weit jenseits Deines Budgets wieder.

Noch ein paar klare Worte: Mountainbiken ist verschleißintensiv und kostet dadurch dauerhaft Geld, zumindest wenn man wirklich häufig fährt. Mit Deinen Budgetvorstellungen ist entweder das Hobby für Dich ungeeignet oder Du wirst Dich sehr einschränken müssen, auch was das Erlebnis angeht. Und ich rede hier nicht von den Luxusproblemen einiger Freaks, die sich nicht entscheiden können, welches Rad sie gerade ausführen.
Nicht falsch verstehen, wie schon geschrieben, eignet sich ein Rad wie das Deine sicher, um die eine oder andere Tour durch weniger anspruchsvolles Gelände zu unternehmen, es ist nur nicht viel Steigerung drin. Ich würde jedoch kein Geld in dieses Bike stecken, sondern lieber etwas mehr sparen.


----------



## hmhm (8. August 2016)

Danke Jungs, für eure zahlreichen Antworten!




hasardeur schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen, wie schon geschrieben, eignet sich ein Rad wie das Deine sicher, um die eine oder andere Tour durch weniger anspruchsvolles Gelände zu unternehmen, es ist nur nicht viel Steigerung drin.



Ich glaube, wir haben ein wenig aneinander vorbeigeredet. Mehr möchte ich momentan doch auch gar nicht, das ist mit meinem aber momentan aufgrund des viel zu großen Rahmens für mich nicht möglich. 

Deswegen wollte ich ja erstmal nur einen passenden Rahmen besorgen. Bei eBay / Kleinanzeigen habe ich fast nur Rahmen für 100-120€ gesehen. Dann eben noch die Hornet für 200€, deswegen habe ich hier ja gefragt. 

Im Winter schaut die Sache mit dem Budget anders aus, da fällt der Unterhalt für meinen Oldtimer und Motorrad weg. Erst dann will ich investieren, bis dahin will ich aber trotzdem schonmal ein wenig fahren. 



Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ich würde so billig wie möglich Dein jetziges Rad fahrbar machen, z. B. mit nem gebrauchten CC-Rahmen, der möglichst identische Anschlussmaße hat. Das restliche Geld sparen und irgendwann ein gescheites Rad kaufen, wenn Du Feuer gefangen hast und heftigeres Gelände befahren möchtest.



Was ist ein CC-Rahmen und hast du vielleicht einen Tipp oder irgendwas gebrauchtes gefunden?




Richi86 schrieb:


> Schau vielleicht lieber mal nach einem gebrauchten Rahmen aus dem xc/Touren bereich, in passender Größe, da kannnst du dann wahrscheinlich ALLES auser der Sattelstüte übernehmen.



Hast du eine Idee/Tipp/Link?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. August 2016)

hmhm schrieb:


> Was ist ein CC-Rahmen und hast du vielleicht einen Tipp oder irgendwas gebrauchtes gefunden?


Ja. Ich hab ihn Dir oben sogar verlinkt. CC (auch XC abgekürzt) heißt Cross Country, das ist die MTB-Sparte, unter die auch Dein jetziges Rad fällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadelRambo (12. August 2016)

Soooo bald ist es geschafft........ Hab mich jetzt doch für die sram nx Gruppe entschieden. Und habe sie auch schon bereit liegen, ein bisschen Gold kommt auch noch dran...... Wie beim Steuersatz.........


----------



## Zask06 (30. August 2016)

Gudntach. Bin mir auch grad ein 2015er Hornet am aufbauen (auch in Silber wie @RadelRambo nur in L). Teile sind alle da. Hätte eine Frage zum Steuersatz:
Ist ja ein vollintegrierter. Hab den Blink 42/52 wie vom Herst. angegeben.
Jetzt kommt es mir etwas komisch vor, dass die Lagerschalen (offenbar) nicht eingepresst werden müssen, sondern mehr oder weniger nur reingelegt werden, ohne fest zu sein. beim Ausbau der Gabel würden die Schale unten einfach rausfallen. Ist das richtig so??? Kommt mir komisch vor, da sich ja die Lagerschalen doch dann auch im Rahmen mitdrehen würden oder täuscht des!?

Hab leider noch nix mit vollintegrierten Steuersätzen zu tun gehabt, daher die etwas dööfliche Frage.

Danke schonmal.
Grüße


----------



## hasardeur (30. August 2016)

Vollintegriert heist, das Steuerrohr ist die Lagerschale. Wenn überhaupt, werden Lagerschalen eingepresst. Die Steuerlager sind konische Lager, die achsial verspannt werden. Dafür wird ja die Kralle eingeschlagen und über den Vorbau und die Ahead-Kappe verspannt.

Ach, und ja, das Lager kann beim Ausbau der Gabel herausfallen. Allerdings bleibt es ja auf dem Gabelschaft.


----------



## Zask06 (30. August 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Vollintegriert heist, das Steuerrohr ist die Lagerschale. Wenn überhaupt, werden Lagerschalen eingepresst. Die Steuerlager sind konische Lager, die achsial verspannt werden. Dafür wird ja die Kralle eingeschlagen und über den Vorbau und die Ahead-Kappe verspannt.
> 
> Ach, und ja, das Lager kann beim Ausbau der Gabel herausfallen. Allerdings bleibt es ja auf dem Gabelschaft.



Danke für die Antwort.  Dann scheint ja alles korrekt zu sein. Kannte ich wie gesagt nicht.
Dann werd ichs die Tage hochziehn


----------



## RadelRambo (30. August 2016)

@Zask06........ Ist auch große.  L und die Farbe heißt petrol.........


----------



## RadelRambo (30. August 2016)

@Zask06 mach mal nen paar pics wenn es ready IST!!!!!!!!!!  mach ich auch......... (^_-)


----------



## Zask06 (30. August 2016)

@RadelRambo ....Oh Sorry, meine irgendwo weiter vorn was von M gelesen zu haben.
Alles klar: Petrol..net silber


----------



## Zask06 (30. August 2016)

Na klaa auf jeden Fall. Denke mal gen Wochenende wird das soweit sein.


----------



## sp00n82 (30. August 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ach, und ja, das Lager kann beim Ausbau der Gabel herausfallen. Allerdings bleibt es ja auf dem Gabelschaft.


Nicht unbedingt. Je nach Fetteinsatz bleibt das auch gerne erstmal im Steuerrohr kleben, und fällt erst nach ner Weile vollkommen überraschend mit einem lauten Scheppern auf den Boden. 
Also immer drauf achten beim Gabel rausnehmen.


----------



## Zask06 (30. August 2016)

hehe...stümmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadelRambo (30. August 2016)




----------



## RadelRambo (30. August 2016)

“Wenn es quietscht fehlt Fett!” …Da war sie plötzlich, die Erklärung für Heidi Klums Stimme


----------



## Zask06 (30. August 2016)

RadelRambo schrieb:


> “Wenn es quietscht fehlt Fett!” …Da war sie plötzlich, die Erklärung für Heidi Klums Stimme


----------



## Joehigashi80 (30. August 2016)

Hab eher das "Problem" das bei mir das obere Lager nicht ganz passt und ein leichter Spalt über bleibt. Vermutlich ist der Rahmen nicht genügend ausgefräst worden.





Mein Händler meinte ist nicht weiter schlimm, geht so.


----------



## hasardeur (30. August 2016)

Ist bei IC-Lagern oft so. Der Standard hat wohl eine recht große Toleranz.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (31. August 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ist bei IC-Lagern oft so. Der Standard hat wohl eine recht große Toleranz.


Macht es was aus oder nicht? Kommt halt vermutlich schneller Dreck rein, richtig?


----------



## hasardeur (31. August 2016)

Mach ein bisschen Fett dran. Wo Fett, da kein Wasser. Schmutz ist nicht kritisch, da die Laager gedichtet sind.


----------



## Zask06 (31. August 2016)

Da würde sich mir eher noch die Frage stellen, ob das mit diesem Spalt richtig fest ist. Wenn das Spiel hat - so kenn ich das von semi bzw. außen gelagerten STeuersätzen - kannst dir auch den Rahmen zerstören weil Haarrisse an der Stelle entstehen könnten. Ob das bei soll vollintegrierten auch so ist weiß ich allerdings nicht. Für die Lager selbst ist das imo auch nicht gesund.

Wie gesagt, mit vollintegrierten hatte ich bisher nix zu tun. Bitte um Korrektur wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## hasardeur (31. August 2016)

IC-Lager klemmen auf der Fase. Dort geht die meiste Kraft hin. Die senkrechten Flächen haben eh meist minimal Luft. Wenn das Lager spielfrei verspannt ist, sollte da nichts passieren. Das Problem mit beschädigten oder "ausgeleierten" Steuerrohren hast Du bei IC aber grundsätzlich. ich mag diesen Standard nicht und verstehe ihn auch nicht. Ein ZS-Lager baut auch nicht stärker auf und hat den Vorteil, verschlissene Lagerschalen ersetzen zu können. Wahrscheinlich ist es aber so günstiger zu produzieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zask06 (31. August 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> ich mag diesen Standard nicht und verstehe ihn auch nicht. Ein ZS-Lager baut auch nicht stärker auf und hat den Vorteil, verschlissene Lagerschalen ersetzen zu können. Wahrscheinlich ist es aber so günstiger zu produzieren.


Ja sehe ich auch so. Hatte auch echt überlegt auf Grund dessen evtl. doch nach anderen Rahmen Ausschau zu halten. Da kommt aber leider nur wenig bis gar nix in Frage was gleichwertig ist. Daher bin ich beim Hornet geblieben.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (31. August 2016)

Zask06 schrieb:


> Da würde sich mir eher noch die Frage stellen, ob das mit diesem Spalt richtig fest ist. Wenn das Spiel hat - so kenn ich das von semi bzw. außen gelagerten STeuersätzen - kannst dir auch den Rahmen zerstören weil Haarrisse an der Stelle entstehen könnten. Ob das bei soll vollintegrierten auch so ist weiß ich allerdings nicht. Für die Lager selbst ist das imo auch nicht gesund.
> 
> Wie gesagt, mit vollintegrierten hatte ich bisher nix zu tun. Bitte um Korrektur wenn ich falsch liege.


Ist richtig fest, fester geht nicht! Hat kein Spiel und der Lenker lässt sich noch gut bewegen. Hätte ich das passende Werkzeug, würde ich noch nen ticken weg fräsen, hab ich aber nicht.


----------



## Zask06 (31. August 2016)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Ist richtig fest, fester geht nicht! Hat kein Spiel und der Lenker lässt sich noch gut bewegen. Hätte ich das passende Werkzeug, würde ich noch nen ticken weg fräsen, hab ich aber nicht.


Danke für die Info. Das ist beruhigend zu hören


----------



## RadelRambo (5. September 2016)

Moin  bräuchte nochmal Hilfe Erfahrung...... Und zwar Suche ich für meine Elixir 5  noch Scheiben..... Und mir ging es bei meinen alten avid bremsen immer aufm Sack.....  Das sie ständig quietschen..... Liegt das an der Größe der Scheiben. Oder gibt es dort spezielle Scheiben........


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. September 2016)

Liegt m. E. in erster Linie an der Belagswahl.


----------



## Huskytreiber (5. September 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/dartmoor-hornet-ein-bike-fuer-park-4cross-pumptrack-dirt-usw.817350/
Servus, wäre nett wenn ihr hier mal was dazu schreiben könntet ihr kennt euch ja aus danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huskytreiber (6. September 2016)

So also Kollegen ich werde mir jetzt nen Rahmen holen und von meinen fully Teile übernehmen, schafft man das als Laie ein Rad zusammenzuschrauben? Technisch kann ich schon was so isses net komm vom Handwerk habe nur leichte Bedenken mit den Lagern usw

Geschlachtet wird dieses hier
http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/57cf002797fcc/tapatalk_1473169504766.jpeg?

Der große Hornet Rahmen solls werden bei 1,85 Größe ok soweit?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. September 2016)

Auf jeden Fall 18" bei Deiner Größe. Ansonsten wird es ein BMX-Rad.
Hier habe ich mal ein bißchen was zusammengefasst: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/enduro-freeride-hardtail-tech-thread.470397/page-539#post-13908015

Trau Dich ruhig ran, ist kein Hexenwerk!


----------



## sp00n82 (6. September 2016)

Beim Hardtail hast du ja nicht so viele Lager. Einpressen musst du nichts, den Steuersatz kannst du einfach reinlegen, und das Tretlager wird reingeschraubt.


----------



## Huskytreiber (7. September 2016)

Vielen Dank euch,
wie schauts aus mitm alten Rad kann man da was übernehmen?
ich bestell
Rahmen
Steuersatz (bin ich mir nicht sicher da meine alte Lyrik unten dran sich nicht aufweitet, glaub ich heißt tapered oder?)
und Tretlager (is klar einfach das bestellen wo reinpasst)
Hinten hab ich 135mm das ist auch das was max reinpasst, vorne eine 3 fach Kurbel


----------



## hasardeur (7. September 2016)

Tapered bedeutet, dass die Durchmesser des Gabelschafts oben und unten unterschiedlich sind (1 1/8 und 1 1/2 Zoll). Die Lyrik würde ich im Dartmoor nur mit 160 mm fahren. Schau auch, ob die Lyrik nicht einen durchgängigen 1 1/2 Zoll Schaft hat, dann passt sie nicht.

Von Deinem Fully kannst Du eigentlich alles übernehmen. Bei der Sattelstütze musst Du nur schauen, ob sie 31,6 mm Durchmesser hat. Ansonsten gibt es aber Ausgleichhülsen.

Den Dämpfer musst Du am Hornet mit Kabelbindern befestigen. Er wird aber sicher recht straff funktionieren


----------



## Huskytreiber (7. September 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Tapered bedeutet, dass die Durchmesser des Gabelschafts oben und unten unterschiedlich sind (1 1/8 und 1 1/2 Zoll). Die Lyrik würde ich im Dartmoor nur mit 160 mm fahren. Schau auch, ob die Lyrik nicht einen durchgängigen 1 1/2 Zoll Schaft hat, dann passt sie nicht.
> 
> Von Deinem Fully kannst Du eigentlich alles übernehmen. Bei der Sattelstütze musst Du nur schauen, ob sie 31,6 mm Durchmesser hat. Ansonsten gibt es aber Ausgleichhülsen.
> 
> Den Dämpfer musst Du am Hornet mit Kabelbindern befestigen. Er wird aber sicher recht straff funktionieren



Kann man auch nicht passend  machen oder? Weil dann muss ich überlegen ob ichs überhaupt umbau da ne neue Gabel mir zzt zu teuer ist, also die gabel ist ca 2008 - 2010 funzt aber 1a hat durchgängig da kleine Maß, da es hier tapered noch nicht sooo gab, oder war früher das große Maß durchgängig und jetzt wird's kleiner?


----------



## hasardeur (7. September 2016)

Was passend machen? Den Schaft? Nein. Für einen durchgängigen 1 1/8 Zoll Schaft gibt es vom Steuersatz-Hersteller in der Regel einen passenden Gabelkonus. Kannst die Gabel also verwenden.
Die Lyrik kann man auch traveln. Wenn Dir das auch momentan zu viel Aufwand ist, probier sie mit 170 mm. So schlimm wird es nicht sein.


----------



## Huskytreiber (7. September 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Was passend machen? Den Schaft? Nein. Für einen durchgängigen 1 1/8 Zoll Schaft gibt es vom Steuersatz-Hersteller in der Regel einen passenden Gabelkonus. Kannst die Gabel also verwenden.
> Die Lyrik kann man auch traveln. Wenn Dir das auch momentan zu viel Aufwand ist, probier sie mit 170 mm. So schlimm wird es nicht sein.



Super danke, hab mich auch gerade reingelesen, also normale passt ja auf jeden Fall in tapered Rahmen, und wenn ich schon so eine haben sollte auch ok.
So etz muss ich machen
1. Gabel messen wg steuersatz
2. Sattelstütze wg evtl Adapter
3. Durchmesser meiner Kurbel dies hier scheint aber Standart zu sein oder?
http://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/kurbelgehaeuse-shimano-bb52/100028.html
Glaub muss langsam in die Pötte kommen den L in silber gibt's nimmer oft


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. September 2016)

Wenn die Gabel einen 1 1/8" - Schaft hat, passt dieser Adapter: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/Reduzierkonus-1-5-auf-1-1-8-p35713/

Was das sonstige Übernehmen von Teilen angeht:
Sattelstütze müsste 31,6 sein und recht lang, 400 mm ist Minimum. Für mich mit 91 cm Schrittlänge ist ne 400er schon zu kurz
Kurbel passt. Nur ist Hornet und Umwerfer nicht so ideal, das ist eigentlich für einen Antrieb mit nur einem Kettenblatt ausgelegt. Das wiederum ist aber ungeschickt mit Deinen 9-fach-Komponenten, da fehlt wahrscheinlich die Bandbreite. Ein Topswing-Umwerfer sollte aber möglich sein.
Das hintere Laufrad muss 135 x 12 sein. Dein Hai sieht nach Schnellspanner hinten aus. Das Laufrad passt dann nur, wenn es sich entsprechend umrüsten lässt.


----------



## hasardeur (7. September 2016)

Ich attestiere Dir mal aufgrund Deines Fotos, dass der Gabelschaft lang genug ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zask06 (7. September 2016)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Das wiederum ist aber ungeschickt mit Deinen 9-fach-Komponenten, da fehlt wahrscheinlich die Bandbreite



Das würde ich als persönliche Wertung bzw. unter "jeder wie ers gerne hätte" abstellen. Ich fahre 1x9. Reicht - mir - vollkommen.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. September 2016)

Genau. Deswegen schrieb ich ja auch: "Wahrscheinlich". Hängt vom Einsatzgebiet, der persönlichen Fitness und dem persönlichen Geschmack ab.
Wenn er bisher 3x9 gewöhnt war, ist das auf alle Fälle eine ziemliche Umstellung. Und das sollte er berücksichtigen, wenn er jetzt rechnet, was er alles braucht und was es kosten wird. Nicht, dass er davon ausgeht, er kann ja alles übernehmen und braucht nur einen neuen Rahmen, und am Schluss kauft er doch sämtliche Teile nach.


----------



## Huskytreiber (7. September 2016)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Genau. Deswegen schrieb ich ja auch: "Wahrscheinlich". Hängt vom Einsatzgebiet, der persönlichen Fitness und dem persönlichen Geschmack ab.
> Wenn er bisher 3x9 gewöhnt war, ist das auf alle Fälle eine ziemliche Umstellung. Und das sollte er berücksichtigen, wenn er jetzt rechnet, was er alles braucht und was es kosten wird. Nicht, dass er davon ausgeht, er kann ja alles übernehmen und braucht nur einen neuen Rahmen, und am Schluss kauft er doch sämtliche Teile nach.



Nee fahre nur aufm mittleren Kettenblatt, fahre sonst Singlespeed Rad auf Arbeit ca 3000 KM im Jahr also bisschen Kraft ist schon da.
Ich würde gerne hier bestellen: (da dieser Laden silber auf Lager hat)

Rahmen
http://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/mtb-rahmen-dartmoor-hornet-26-27-5-silber-2014/98319.html

Innenlager
http://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/kurbelgehaeuse-shimano-bb52/100028.html (SOLLTE PASSEN ODER?)

Steuersatz (Tapered kann ich ja nicht haben da mein Rahmen sich nach unten nicht aufweitet)
http://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/rennrad/komponenten-steuersatze-steuersatze-c10274.html
Könnt ihr mir hier evtl einen verlinken der in diesem Shop verfügbar ist da gibt's viele

Hinten hab ich Steckachse da schau ich mal wenns soweit ist was ich da brauch

Kurbel die 3 fach nehm ich einfach das mittlere raus und schraub nur das hin sollte ja funtionieren


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. September 2016)

Dann passt das ja.
Steuersatz: http://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/in...artmoor-blink-1-1-8-1-5-is42-is52/106821.html
Da ist der oben verlinkte Adapter auf 1 1/8" schon dabei. Kannst also mit Deiner Gabel - wenn sie nicht 1,5" durchgehend ist - verwenden.

Innenlager passt auch.


----------



## Huskytreiber (7. September 2016)

Super vielen Dank an alle ich bestelle und halte euch auf dem laufenden THX
P.s ich hab hinten Schnellspanner, Umbau wird nicht gehen nehm ich ne Shimano Zee Hinterradnabe und lass des Rad einspeichen
Nur noch zählen wieviele Speichen ich habe
http://www.cycle-basar.de/Komplettg...Xda1n11vfOw1sI2YLPCAwh3C9X586c8jj8aAkrg8P8HAQ


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. September 2016)

Dann viel Spaß und viel Erfolg! Radaufbau macht immer Laune.


----------



## Huskytreiber (12. September 2016)

So Jungs,
Steuersatz ist drin mit der Reduzierung, habe am Anfang nicht gewusst wie ich das Teil auf die Gabel bringen sollte, habs auf einer Herdplatte gelegt, heiß gemacht und siehe da rutscht runter bis zum Ende der Lyrik.
Der Steuersatz wird ja einfach nur eingelegt da er der original Dartmoor Steuersatz ist, mehr isses ja nicht.
Ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher mit dem spacern, bevor ich die Gabel kürze. wie ich das verstehe wird ja nur die Gabel durchgesteckt, der Lenker geklemmt, bisschen unterhelb der Klemmung abgeschnitten und die Ahead Kappe ziehts dann nochmal zam.
Meine Alte Kurbel ist eine Truvativ Husselfelt Howitzer oder so ähnlich, da ist links und rechts ein Imbus, aufgeschraubt nur leider bekomm ich die Welle nicht raus.
Innenlager hab ich ein 68/73 von shimano genommen passt das da überhaupt rein?
Rad Nabe brauch ich eine 135mm x 12mm x 32 Speichen noch und lass das Hinterrad umspeichen, einen Lenker werde ich noch einen 785mm nehmen mal schauen. Man gibt mehr Geld aus wie man am Anfang denkt wird aber immer so sein.


----------



## Zask06 (12. September 2016)

Es muss auf jeden Fall ein BB Innenlager sein (kein Steckachs-Innenlager) die Breite ist korrekt. Mir fehlt es auch grad nur noch an der Kurbel und nem Bremsadapter für hinten. Ansonsten steht der Karrn  Wenns fertig ist, hau ich mal ein Bild rein.

Das mit dem Steuersatz ist auch richtig. Aber bzgl. des Kürzens der Gabel verstehe ich grad nicht so was du da mit dem Lenker meinst..


----------



## Huskytreiber (12. September 2016)

Muss euch leider schon wieder nerven,
Passt diese Kurbel,
https://www.bike-mailorder.de/shimano-zee-kurbelgarnitur-fc-m640-68-73-mm
und passt die so zum rumeiern im Wald?


in dieses Lager,
http://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/kurbelgehaeuse-shimano-bb52/100028.html

Lager ist schon verbaut
Danke Jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zask06 (12. September 2016)

Ok das war falsch, aber: Es gibt beim Innenlager den Standard BB, da musst du auf jeden Fall drauf achten. So rum.

Hatte noch eine Truvativ Descendant (auch Steckachse) rumfliegen. Das funktionierte aber nicht. Dann geschaut im Tech-Sheet. Innenlager Standard ist BB. Bin also auch grad dran, ne neue Garnitur zu holen

Aber: Man korrigiere mich bitte, wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## fabeltierkater (12. September 2016)

Kurbel und Lager passen perfekt, genau die Kombination habe ich selber am Hornet gehabt.


----------



## Zask06 (12. September 2016)

fabeltierkater schrieb:


> Kurbel und Lager passen perfekt, genau die Kombination habe ich selber am Hornet gehabt.


Was fürn Jahrgang..das Hornet?


----------



## fabeltierkater (12. September 2016)

War ein 2015er Rahmen.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (12. September 2016)

Fahre an meinem Primal 2015 auch ein GXP BSA 68/73 Innenlager mit Sram S1000 Kurbel. In der Beschreibung des Primal steht exakt dasselbe wie beim Hornet: "BB type: Euro 73"


----------



## Zask06 (12. September 2016)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Fahre an meinem Primal 2015 auch ein GXP BSA 68/73 Innenlager mit Sram S1000 Kurbel. In der Beschreibung des Primal steht exakt dasselbe wie beim Hornet: "BB type: Euro 73"



oookay...hast du dann evtl. ne Idee warum die Truvativ Descendant mit GXP Innenlager (in 68/73mm) nicht passt bei mir? Sobald ich die festziehe dreht sich die Kurbel nicht mehr.

Ist auch ein 2015er Hornet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (12. September 2016)

Hmm, das weiß ich leider nicht. Hast es mit oder ohne Spacer montiert? Habe bei mir einen auf der nicht Antriebseite montiert. Dient aber glaub nur der Kettenlinie.


----------



## Zask06 (12. September 2016)

Hm..ich hab den auf der Antriebsseite. Das wird ich mal so versuchen.
Cool...viiieelen Dank.
Dann ist nämlich fertig


----------



## Joehigashi80 (12. September 2016)

Hatte den auch auf der Antriebseite, Kurbel hat sich normal drehen lassen, nur die Kettenlinie hat halt nicht gepasst.


----------



## Zask06 (12. September 2016)

Hm...evtl. liegts an meiner Kurbel..  ich muss da noch mal ran..es nervt langsam dezent


----------



## sp00n82 (12. September 2016)

BB ist übrigens kein Standard, das ist einfach nur die Abkürzung für Bottom Bracket. BSA heißt der Standard (British Standard blablubb). Es gibt ein paar "BB" Standards, aber da steht dann immer noch ne Zahl hintendran, z.B. BB30 und BB92, aber das sind alles Lager zum Einpressen (igitt).

Hollowtech-Kurbeln und GXP-Innenlager und umgekehrt sind auch nur bedingt zueinander kompatibel. Das GXP-Lager hat auf einer Seite einen etwas geringeren Durchmesser als auf der anderen, während Hollowtech von Shimano auf beiden Seiten gleich ist. Demzufolge müsste man da im gemischten Betrieb irgendwelche Adapter verbauen, besser man nimmt gleich das passende Innenlager. BSA Standard haben beide.


----------



## Huskytreiber (13. September 2016)

So also nochmal Bestellung aufgegeben:

Shimano Zee Kurbelgarnitur
Trail Pro Lock on Griffe schwarz
Brut Select Riser 780 mm
Shimano Zee Hinterradnabe 135 x 12 x 32
Shimano Saint DH FR Pedale.

Also einen Tipp an alle, ich übernehm alles hole mir nur den Rahmen vergesst es wenn man dabei is, wird net aufm Euro geschaut haha 
Ich halt euch aufm laufenden Jungs, hoffe ich werde nächste Woche fertig da ich evtl in Osternohe im Bikepark einen Anfängerkurs mitmachen will


----------



## hasardeur (13. September 2016)

Sicher, dass Du Shimano-Naben haben willst?


----------



## Zask06 (13. September 2016)

So, meins ist fertig (Ok, bis auf den Adapter für die Hintere Bremsscheibe, der fehlt noch). Bild stell ich nachher mal rein


----------



## Huskytreiber (13. September 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Sicher, dass Du Shimano-Naben haben willst?



Ja weil die preislich  im Rahmen liegen und fürn Anfang jetzt erstmal reichen, habe meinen Spezl an der Hand der speicht gerne


----------



## Joehigashi80 (13. September 2016)

Zask06 schrieb:


> So, meins ist fertig (Ok, bis auf den Adapter für die Hintere Bremsscheibe, der fehlt noch). Bild stell ich nachher mal rein


Was war jetzt mit der Kurbel die nicht gepasst hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zask06 (13. September 2016)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Was war jetzt mit der Kurbel die nicht gepasst hat?


Hehe Die hat gepasst. Es wurde mir allerdings ein Falsches Innenlager geschickt. 83 statt 68/73. Hatte zum Glück noch in der Restekiste diese Zwischenstück in der richtigen Größe. Zum Glück wars nur das Lager und nicht die Kurbel mit zu breiter Achse. War an dem Abend so genervt, dass mir das nicht gleich aufgefallen war. (War übrigens Hibike. Den Steuersatz hatten die mir auch verkehrt geschickt. Bestellt hatte ich 42/52 bekommen hatte ich 40/52. Die lassen in letzter Zeit ganz schön nach. Gute Preise sind eben doch nicht alles. Die Begründung "der Hersteller hat wohl die Beschreibung geändert" wahr auch.."kreativ")


----------



## Joehigashi80 (13. September 2016)

Kenn ich so Fehler. Hatte beim montieren meiner 10-fach Kassette Probleme sie zu verschrauben.... Bis mir dann aufgefallen ist: "Upps, das alte Bike hatte 9-fach drauf."  Da war noch der Spacer montiert.


----------



## Zask06 (13. September 2016)

Ja so ne Art Betriebsblindheit.
Oder: Fang nicht um 22:00 Abends an, dein Bike zusammen zu bauen


----------



## Zask06 (13. September 2016)

Anhang anzeigen 528422 


   So siehts nun aus. Fehlt noch de Bremsadapter. Kette muss noch druff. liegt aber schon da.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (13. September 2016)

Zask06 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 528422 Anhang anzeigen 528421   So siehts nun aus. Fehlt noch de Bremsadapter. Kette muss noch druff. liegt aber schon da.


Schickes Bike!  
Mir persönlich gefallen die unterschiedlichen orange Töne nicht.


----------



## Zask06 (13. September 2016)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Schickes Bike!
> Mir persönlich gefallen die unterschiedlichen orange Töne nicht.


Danke.
ja, ich muss ehrlich sagen mit der Sattelstütze bin ich auch noch nicht so ganz glücklich was die Farbe angeht. Ist halt das einige orange eloxierte Teil. Gab nur nix anderes und das kam dem anderen Orange noch am nähesten. Sonst decken die Orange Töne sich eigentlich. Kommt nur auf dem Foto irgendwie nicht so rüber.


----------



## limbokoenig (13. September 2016)

Keine Lust auf ne variostütze?


----------



## Zask06 (13. September 2016)

limbokoenig schrieb:


> Keine Lust auf ne variostütze?


Mh nein nicht unbedingt. Brauche ich eigentlich nicht aber der finanzielle Aspekt spielt da auch eine Rolle.


----------



## limbokoenig (13. September 2016)

Lohnt sich aber. So ne tmars gibts auch schon für 70€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zask06 (13. September 2016)

hm..werde ich auf jeden Fall mal im Hinterkopf behalten 
Kannte jetzt nur die "gängigen" ab 200,- aufwärts.
Danke für den Tip.


----------



## limbokoenig (13. September 2016)

Fahre ich übrigens auch am Hornet und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Verhält sich absolut unauffällig und das meine ich positiv


----------



## Zask06 (13. September 2016)

klingt gut


----------



## RadelRambo (18. September 2016)

Moin moin leutz..... Und zwar bin ich auf der Suche nach avid bremsadapter.... Für Scheiben Größe 200mm brauch hinten is und vorn pm aber beim hornet frame sind die Gewinde großer als bei meinem alten frame.... Hatte gedacht könnte denn Adapter übernehmen..... Bitte um Hilfe  thx


----------



## RadelRambo (18. September 2016)




----------



## sp00n82 (18. September 2016)

Normalerweise sollten die gleich sein, heißt ja International Standard 2000... vielleicht Produktionsfehler?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadelRambo (18. September 2016)

Hab ich mir ja auch gedacht............ Finde halt auch nix.... Mit größerem Durchmesser.....mhhh und Watt mach ich jetzt?? Werde dann morgen mal in meinem bike laden müssen wenn mir hier keiner weiter helfen kann


----------



## sp00n82 (18. September 2016)

Wird wohl die beste Lösung sein.


----------



## RadelRambo (18. September 2016)

Ich hoffe das man dort was machen kann...... Ist quasi das letzte Stück was fehlt.... Sonst heist es alles wieder aus einander bauen...... Kotz


----------



## oeger (18. September 2016)

Seit wann sind in der IS-Aufnahme Gewinde?


----------



## RadelRambo (18. September 2016)

Die Befestigung am frame....... Da sind die Gewinde zu groß...... Kann ja mal Bild machen.........


----------



## oeger (18. September 2016)

ja bitte, der Rahmen sollte doch, wie du schon geschrieben hast, eine IS Aufnahme haben. Eigentlich sind das nur zwei Löcher, die Gewinde sind dann im Adapter (oder der Bremse, wobei Bremsen mit IS mittlerweile eher selten sein dürften).


----------



## RadelRambo (18. September 2016)

Habe Grad genau geluckt hat kein Gewinde aber wie wird das denn befestigt...... Habe ja auch bei meinem alten bike is hinten..... Mit Gewinde


----------



## RadelRambo (18. September 2016)




----------



## RadelRambo (18. September 2016)

Ahhhh ok..... Und das hält wenn ich jetzt die Bremse mit Adapter am Rahmen fest Schraube auch wenn die Schrauben am Rahmen Luft haben also Spiel?


----------



## oeger (18. September 2016)

Spiel darf da nicht sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadelRambo (18. September 2016)

Ok aber die Schrauben sind ja zu klein für das vorgesehende Loch am Rahmen........... Und das ist was ich nicht verstehe


----------



## RadelRambo (18. September 2016)

Eventuell mein Adapter zu alt..... Habe vorher avid juicy.... Und jetzt Elixir 5......


----------



## oeger (18. September 2016)

Ich komme nicht ganz mit... kannst du mal ein Bild mit montiertem Adapter machen? (Bremse muss nicht montiert sein)


----------



## RadelRambo (18. September 2016)

Am Rahmen bekomm ich die Bremse mit Adapter net  fest da die Löcher am Rahmen zu groß sind


----------



## RadelRambo (18. September 2016)




----------



## RadelRambo (18. September 2016)

Glaube Kaum das das richtig so ist....


----------



## oeger (18. September 2016)

Rutschen dir die Schraubenköpfe in die Aufnahme? Auf dem Foto vom Rahmen sieht die IS-Aufnahme auch irgendwie so aus, als ob da ungewöhnlich wenig "Fleisch" wäre, kann aber natürlich auch durchs Foto täuschen.


----------



## RadelRambo (18. September 2016)

Ja mein tablet macht net so jute pics mhhh versteh die Frage nicht alles passt.... (bremse und Adapter) aber am Rahmen irgendwie nicht...... Adapter wird ja vor die Halterung  geschraubt


----------



## RadelRambo (18. September 2016)

Also die Köpfe passen nicht durch die Löcher der is Aufnahme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oeger (18. September 2016)

Wenn die Köpfe nicht in die Aufnahme rutschen, wo fehlt's denn dann? 



RadelRambo schrieb:


> Glaube Kaum das das richtig so ist....


Von der Montage her korrekt, kannst du vielleicht ins Bild einzeichnen, wo in dem Zusammenbau noch Spiel ist? (Am Sattel ist's klar, da sind ja die Schrauben nicht festgezogen)


----------



## RadelRambo (18. September 2016)

Aber die Bremse mit Adapter.... Wirklich hinter die Aufnahme schrauben? Wenn das so in Ordnung ist dann ist alles ok kein Spiel....


----------



## oeger (18. September 2016)

Wie denn sonst? 
Aber dann scheint ja alles zu passen. (Wenn du dir noch unsicher bist, einfach mal die google-bildersuche bemühen. Spätestens wenn du auch die Bremsscheibe montiert hast, dürfte aber klar werden, dass du den Adapter sowieso nirgendwo anders platzieren kannst.)


----------



## RadelRambo (18. September 2016)

Bin der Meinung gewesen das der Adapter beim alten bike vor die Aufnahme geschraubt war aber wie man bestimmt merkt Bau ich zum ersten mal ein bike zusammen mit Scheibenbremsen.........   ich Dank dir für deine Bemühungen......... Und ja Spä...... Wenn die Scheibe ran kommt sehe ich ob alles korrekt ist........


----------



## hasardeur (19. September 2016)

@RadelRambo: Bitte nicht übel nehmen, was ich jetzt schreibe. Wenn das oben Dein Werkzeug ist, mit dem Du Dein Hornet zusammen klöppelst, dann lass es zum Abschluss bitte noch einmal von einem Fachmann überprüfen. Gerade Bremsen, aber auch viele andere Teile sollte man mit dem korrekten Drehmoment und Schraubensicherung montieren. Gerade, wenn Du vorhandene/gebrauchte Schrauben nutzt, besorg Dir bitte mittelfeste Schraubensicherung und wenigstens einen vernünftigen Satz Inbus und Torx Schlüssel. Und wenn wir schonmal dabei sind: Die Kassette benötigt sehr viel Drehmoment. Ohne Drehmomentschlüssel vertut man sich da leicht, was den Verschleiß stark erhöht. Also leih Dir wenigstens dafür und, falls Du eine SRAM-Kurbel (GXP) hast, dann auch dafür einen oder lass das auch prüfen.
Und noch ein Tipp, den Du auch bei Deinem Bremsen-Problem hättest anwenden können: Steck die Teile erstmal locker zusammen, aber komplett. Bei der Bremse hätte es genügt, die Bremsscheibe einzubauen. Dann hättest Du sofort erkannt, wo Du die Bremszange platzieren musst und daher auch, wie der IS-Adapter zu montieren ist. Es gibt sicher noch einige andere Stellen, wo es ähnlich ist. Dennoch sind Fragen natürlich willkommen. Dafür ist das Forum ja da, aber es dauert dann halt länger.


----------



## Huskytreiber (21. September 2016)

So Jungs so schauts aus aktuell, Samstag wird eingespeicht und dann schau mer mal, brauch noch so nen Adapter Centerlock auf 6 Loch oder so, bin stolz auf mich wenns denn soweit is mal schauen.
Evtl geh ich dieses Jahr mal nach Osternohe war noch nie im bikepark auweh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (21. September 2016)

investier noch nen Huni und schmeiß die Julie runter


----------



## Emperor (22. September 2016)

Womit schützt ihr denn den Lack eures Hornets? Der hält bei mir leider gar nicht viel aus, dabei ist die Farbe so geil - da muss was her, damit die erhalten bleibt.

Ich fahre das Hornet im Moment mit einer alten 150mm Revelation vorne. Die hat auch in meinem Fully vorher wunderbar funktioniert, aber irgendwie werde ich mit der im Hornet nicht so richtig warm. Ich hätte gerne etwas satteres mit höherer Steifigkeit. Wenn ich zB auf der Straße bremse federt die Gabel oft richtig tief ein und vibriert so komisch. Ich bin auch nicht der Kleinste/Leichteste, das kommt auch noch dazu.

Was wäre denn ein empfehlenswerter Ersatz? Ich benutze das Fahrrad sowohl für Touren bzw einfach um abends ein bisschen Ausdauer-Training zu machen, fahre aber auch gerne härteren Downhill (im Park dann eher mit meinem Big Bike, aber wenn es ein paar schicke Steilstücke oder Sprünge auf einer Tour gibt lasse ich die natürlich ungerne liegen). Deswegen fand ich eine absenkbare Gabel wie die Revelation schon ganz. Ich denke da im Moment an eine Pike in 160/130, die komplett schwarze Gabel kommt garantiert geil mit meinem rot-schwarzen Rad (ist in der Hornet-Gallerie). Vielleicht wäre aber eine Lyrik sogar sinnvoller? Ich habe da leider keinerlei Erfahrungswerte, insofern wäre ich für eure Hilfe sehr dankbar!


----------



## Zask06 (22. September 2016)

Naja..ich hab ne Fox 34 Coil mit 160mm. Dazu sagen kann ich noch nicht viel, da ich bisher lediglich eine Runde ums Haus gefahren (bike immer noch nicht fertig). Dazu kommt, dass das nach über 10 Jahren mein erstes HT wieder ist. Aber ich bin zuversichtlich am Woe endlich fertig zu werden (Lieferverzüge sind eine absolut nervige Sache). Dann kann ich dir mal berichten.

Denke aber mit der Pike machst du nichts verkehrt. Evtl. ne Mattoc oder DVO. Die sind aber leider richtig teuer.

Die Sache mit dem Lack wusste ich nicht. Danke für den Tipp. Da gibs doch (auch hier im Bikemarkt) diese Rahmen-Schutz-Folien zum kleben. Denke mal damit fährt man ganz gut.


----------



## hasardeur (22. September 2016)

Von hinten nach vorn: Die (neue) Lyrik brauchst Du nicht, da nur länger als die Pike.

Brauchst Du die Pike? Keine Ahnung. Das Wegtauchen wirst Du damit jedenfalls nicht weg bekommen. Die neue Pike ist viel plüschiger, als die alte oder die alte Lyrik. Außerdem gibt sie schnell viel Federweg frei. Das kann man mit weniger Tokens korrigieren, dann spricht sie aber schlecht an. Die Revelation ist eigentlich gar keine schlechte Wahl für das Hornet. Welche Dämpfung hat sie denn?

Meine Erfahrung: Am HT braucht man vorn eine Gabel, die nicht zu plüschig ist und eine vernünftige Dämpfung hat. Vielleicht wäre da die Mattoc die bessere Wahl. Ich fahre die Pike am Last FFWD, wo sie erst mit AWK einigermaßen passt. Die Dämpfung ist noch immer nicht da, wo ich sie gern hätte. Meine Lyrik RC2DH mit Midvalve-Tune ist besser.

Zum Vibrieren: Das muss ja irgendwo herkommen. Ich vermute die Bremsen. Welche fährst Du denn? Centerlock oder IS-Aufnahme? Die SRAM Guide (Avid Trail) in Verbindung mit den Centerline Scheiben rubbelt ziemlich, was man dann auch gut spürt.

Auch noch interessant: Wie schwer bist Du? Irgendwann sind 32er Gabeln einfach zu dünn, vor allem mit 150 mm Federweg.

Folien zum Bekleben gibt es bei Amazon (Steinschlagschutzfolie von 3M).


----------



## Emperor (22. September 2016)

Super, danke euch! So ne Folie wird direkt mal bestellt.

Montiert ist eine Shimano SLX mit 203mm Magura Storm Scheibe, mit 6-Loch Aufnahme (ist das dann SL?). Ich gehe eigentlich fest davon aus, dass ich einfach zu schwer für die Gabel bin (wiege knapp 100kg). Am Fully war es wie gesagt kein Problem und selbst jetzt schlägt sie sich noch echt gut, aber ich vermute das geht auch besser. Zumal die Gabel keinen Kompressionsregler hat und ich sie mir von daher nicht so richtig nach meinem Geschmack einstellen kann.

Die neue Lyrik gibts doch aber auch in der gleichen Länge wie die Pike? Ich hätte jetzt vermutet, dass die zumindest dickere Tauchrohre hat, habe mir das aber nicht genauer angeguckt.


----------



## Richi86 (22. September 2016)

@Emperor
Vermute auch das es einfach von deinem "Systemgewicht" kommt  wiege nur ein bisschen weniger und hatte mit meiner FOX32 und gleicher Bremse das gleiche Problem!
Fahre jetzt eine Pike, find ich straff abgestimmt sehr passend zu dem steifen Hinterbau vom Hornet, aber das hängt stark vom Fahrstil ab!

Erst mal die Frage(n) aller Fragen... 
was darf die neue denn Kosten!?
Eher plüschig oder hoch im Federweg?
Neu oder auch gebraucht?
26" oder soll/darf sie auch 27,5" sein?

Und zur Lyrik... ein Kollege ist  im gleichen Bike Lyrik und Pike gefahren und fand sie (bei gleichem Federweg) um einiges Straffer!!


----------



## Emperor (22. September 2016)

Die Fox 32 funktioniert für mich gar nicht, das fühlt sich beim Fahren nicht mehr gut an. Auch nicht in einem Fully, ist mir mal beim Testfahren aufgefallen. 

Mir fehlen leider wirklich Erfahrungswerte um das gut zu beurteilen zu können. Ich möchte ausschließlich gebraucht kaufen und am liebsten so 300-350€ ausgeben. Ich habe jetzt gesehen, dass man eine Pike in gutem Zustand fü so um die 400€ kriegen könnte, das wäre es mir auf jeden Fall wert. Sie darf gerne auch 27,5" sein, da sehe ich keinen Nachteil außer der minimal höheren Einbaulänge, aber das dürfte für mich klar gehen. Ob plüschig oder hoch im Federweg weiß ich nicht so recht. Im Hornet könnte ich mir eine recht spritzige Gabel gut vorstellen, die schön schnell anspricht. Ich denke mal zu plüschig darf sie nicht sein, sonst schluckt sie zu viel Energie auf Touren, versinkt beim Bremsen zu tief, usw. Auf nem Downhillbike und der damit einhergehenden Belastung fände ich das Attribut plüschig durchaus ansprechend, aber an einem Hardtail passt das denke ich weder zum Hinterbau noch zu dem... ich sag mal spritzigeren Fahrstil der damit einhergeht. Danke für deine Hilfe, @Richi86 !


----------



## hasardeur (22. September 2016)

Die Lyrik ist für lange Federwege von 160 bis 180 mm. Die Pike ist quasi das Pendant für Federwege von 140 bis 160 mm. Die Yari hat die größte Spreizung von 130 bis 180 mm, aber nur eine MoCo-Dämpfung (wie Revelation). Die Castings sind bei allen Gabeln gleich. Die Standrohre der Yari und Lyrik sind tapered, um wohl etwas Gewicht zu sparen, die der Pike nicht (daher aktuell nur AWK für die Pike). Die Standrohre haben alle 35 mm. Ich gehe davon aus, dass alle Gabeln gleich steif sind. Meine 29" Pike in 150 mm ist allerdings gefühlt weniger steif (in Fahrtrichtung), als meine alte 170 mm Lyrik RC2 DH.
Die noch nicht existierende AWK für die Lyrik & Yari würde mich davon abhalten, sie zu kaufen. Ich würde dann eher zur Pike greifen. Wenn die AWK verfügbar sein wird, wäre die Yari meine Wahl, inkl. Aufrüstung durch FAST- oder MST-Kartusche (kostet dann soviel wie eine Lyrik, kann aber mehr).
Wenn Du mal einen Preisrahmen nennst, können wir Dir evtl. ein paar Empfehlungen geben. Für 27,5'' wären die hier beispielsweise eine richtig gute Gabel fürs Hornet:

Fox 36
Fox 34
Ein preislicher Schnapper ist die hier.

Nachtrag: Preisrahmen hast Du jetzt definiert. 26" ist jedoch kaum noch neu verfügbar. Travelbare Gabeln muss man auch nicht unbedingt haben. Das würde die Auswahl auch noch stärker eingrenzen, zumal man für die Pike DPA keine AWK bekommt (zu aufwändig in der Konstruktion). Aber wie schon erkannt, kannst Du auch 27,5" Gabeln nutzen.


----------



## limbokoenig (22. September 2016)

für das Geld würde ich mich ja fast mal an die Auron wagen.


----------



## Zask06 (22. September 2016)

Also mit travelbaren Gabeln kann ich auch nix anfangen. Da hat man von vorn herein so eine Kannbruchstelle die ich persönlich nicht brauche. Da würde doch ein Lockout mehr Sinn machen...mMn. Aber ich glaub das fällt unter Geschmackssache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. September 2016)

Würde nach ner gebrauchten Mattoc schauen. Ggf. IRT-Kit rein, dann ist das Wegtauchen endgültig erledigt.
Meine lag sogar neu in dem von Dir genannten Preisbereich.
Travelbar finde ich unnötig. Meine Revelation habe ich auch immer auf 150mm gelassen, obwohl ich sie hätte absenken können.


----------



## sp00n82 (23. September 2016)

Du könntest auch mal deine Revelation mit einer Sektor-Feder auf Stahlfeder umrüsten. Habe ich bei mir gemacht und finde das richtig gut am Hornet - wiege aber auch nur etwas mehr als die Hälfte von dir.  Dazu dann noch die Dämpfungseinheit gegen eine von MRC-Trading ausgetauscht, und die Gabel ist nicht wiederzuerkennen.
Bei dem Gewicht kann ich mir aber schon vorstellen, dass die dickeren Standrohre z.B. einer Pike vorteilhaft sind. Am Fully habe ich die auch, ist aber tatsächlich erst mit der AWK besser geworden als die Stahlfeder-Revelation.


----------



## Huskytreiber (26. September 2016)

Felger schrieb:


> investier noch nen Huni und schmeiß die Julie runter



was für Bremsen nimmt man da?
Also auch für Bikepark gelegentlich
Danköööö


----------



## limbokoenig (26. September 2016)

Ich würde ne SLX nehmen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (26. September 2016)

Kommt drauf an, was Du wiegst und wie Du fährst.
MT5 ist ein ziemlicher Anker, allerdings ist die Gebereinheit aus billigem Plastik, was bei einigen zu Ärger führt, bei manchen so weit, dass sie gleich gegen Shimano-Hebel tauschen.
Zee, Saint sind auch gut.
Vielen reicht auch eine Guide bzw. 2-Kolben-Shimano.
Von Formula gäb's noch die T1, wenn Du auf einen sehr harten Druckpunkt stehst.
Dann wäre da noch die Code mit etwas mehr "Wumms" als die Guide.

Der absolute Highend-Fanatiker kauft eine Direttissima, der bescheidenere Fan von Customteilen eine Hope E4.


----------



## hasardeur (26. September 2016)

Da es sicher nicht so teuer sein sollte, kann es nur die SLX werden. Alles andere liegt deutlich über 100 €. Die SLX taugt auch für den Bikepark.


----------



## Huskytreiber (26. September 2016)

Vielen Dank,
die Bremsen so wie ich das sehe passen ja auf jede Scheibe, gibt es sowas wie ein Komplettset?
Sind die Bremsen schon vorgefüllt?
alsoich persönlich finde jetzt die Julie nicht schleckt, die ankern ganz schön, die Optik ist halt sehr klobig, das Problem ist das die Hinterradbremse denk mal Luft in der Leitung hat, keinen gescheiten Druckpunkt mehr, müsst ich mal gucken ob ich das evtl hinbringe neu füllen und entlüften ....


----------



## Joehigashi80 (26. September 2016)

Huskytreiber schrieb:


> was für Bremsen nimmt man da?
> Also auch für Bikepark gelegentlich
> Danköööö


Würde ich auch stark vom Gewicht abhängig machen. Hab aktuell ne Deore am Primal, 88kg nackt, Bremsleistung ist gut, mit 203/180mm Scheiben. Sehr lange Abfahrten bisher keine hinter mir. 
An meinem Tyee (Enduro) hab ich die Zee. Bombig, finde ich. 
Die Deore hab ich nur, weil ich sie von nem Kumpel geschenkt bekommen hab. Wenn ich eine kaufen hätte müssen, wäre es wieder die Zee.


----------



## Zask06 (27. September 2016)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> 88kg nackt


Respekt
Würde ich nicht mal schieben wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zask06 (27. September 2016)

Ich hab auf meinem Hornet Avid X0 Trail (4 Kolben). Am Wochenende ne erste kleine Ausfahrt gemacht. Geht astrein.
Am Bike meiner Holden hab ich die Sram X0 (2 Kolben). Selbst die sind der Kracher (in Chrom glänzend sowieso) und kannst auch im Bikepark (abhängig von deinem Gewicht und Fahrweise, wie vorher schon von einigen beschrieben) ohne Probleme nutzen.


----------



## hasardeur (27. September 2016)

Die Avid Trail / SRAM Guide spacken je nach Bremsscheiben ganz schön ab. Mit originalen Centerline-Scheiben sind die grausam, mit IceTech eine ganz andere Welt.


----------



## Zask06 (27. September 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Die Avid Trail spacken je nach Bremsscheiben ganz schön ab. Mit originalen Centerline-Scheiben sind die grausam



Meine Aussage bezog sich auf geschraubte Schreiben. Centerline würde ich nicht fahren.

Sram Guide weiß ich nicht, da ich die nicht gefahren bin.


----------



## hasardeur (27. September 2016)

Zask06 schrieb:


> Meine Aussage bezog sich auf geschraubte Schreiben. Centerline würde ich nicht fahren.
> 
> Sram Guide weiß ich nicht, da ich die nicht gefahren bin.



Centerline ≠ Centerlock

SRAM Guide ist der Nachfolger der Avid Trail. Gleiche Bremszangen, gleiche Beläge, andere Bremshebel, wobei die Guide-Hebel tatsächlich eine Verbesserung sind, solange man nicht auf den knallharten Druckpunkt der alten Hebel steht.


----------



## Zask06 (27. September 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Centerline ≠ Centerlock
> 
> SRAM Guide ist der Nachfolger der Avid Trail. Gleiche Bremszangen, gleiche Beläge, andere Bremshebel, wobei die Guide-Hebel tatsächlich eine Verbesserung sind, solange man nicht auf den knallharten Druckpunkt der alten Hebel steht.



Oh mein Fehler (centerline und centerlock) sorry.

Hm, dann kann ichs aber um so weniger nachvollziehen. Hatte nie Probleme mit den Scheiben. Kann auch nicht ansatzweise sagen, dass die "abspacken" oder dergleichen.

Ob die Hebel besser oder schlechter sind bei der Guide mag ich nicht beurteile, da ich wie gesagt keine Erfahrungen damit habe. Rein optisch empfinde ich es aber eher gegenteilig. Da finde ich die alten Hebel um Längen besser.

Gegen nen harten Druckpunkt habe ich absolut nix.. auch hier sehe ich es eher gegenteilig.

Fazit des Ganzen:
Jeder wie ers gerne hätte. Alles eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks / der persönlichen Vorlieben.


----------



## hasardeur (27. September 2016)

Ja, kenne auch Leute, die mit der Guide out-of-the-box zufrieden sind. ich bin es seit Wechsel der Scheiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zask06 (27. September 2016)

Die Guide würde mich schon interessieren. Nur ist mein Budget grad eher dünn. 
Nur zum testen mag ich die jetzt nicht gleich kaufen.


----------



## hasardeur (27. September 2016)

Die Guide würde ich nie neu kaufen. Für das Geld gibt es "echte" 4-Kolben-Bremsen, also mit ordentlich Power (MT5, Zee, Saint). Bei mir war sie im Build-Kit zum Last FFWD dabei.


----------



## Zask06 (27. September 2016)

Und ich persönlich würde mir keine shimano Parts ans Rad basteln. Daher fallen zee Saint und Konsorten raus. Magura..hm..Kann man machen...Muss man aber nicht


----------



## Joehigashi80 (27. September 2016)

Zask06 schrieb:


> Respekt
> Würde ich nicht mal schieben wollen


Haha, bin allerdings auch 185cm, da geht das mit den 88kg nackig noch ganz gut und schaut nicht so kacke aus. 
Shimano Bremsen sind top, ich zumindest bin mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## Zask06 (28. September 2016)

Ja ne ich beurteile die Shimano Bremsen nicht, da keine Erfahrung. Mag die Sram/Avid Sachen einfach lieber, auch bei Schaltungen usw. Nen Besonderen Grund hat das eigentlich nicht. Es ist wie: manche spielen XBox manche lieber Playstation. Manche tragen Nikes andere mögen lieber Adidas.


----------



## Zask06 (28. September 2016)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Haha, bin allerdings auch 185cm, da geht das mit den 88kg nackig noch ganz gut und schaut nicht so kacke aus.


Oooohhhhh man sorry, voll falsch verstanden. Ich dachte das Bezog sich auf dein bike und du hast nen Komma vergessen oder nen Zahlendreher drin

Sorry


----------



## Joehigashi80 (28. September 2016)

Kein Problem, alles gut. 

Shimano Schaltung muss auch nicht zwingend sein und dank Trickstuff Zubehör lassen sich Shimano Bremshebel und SRAM Shifter gut kombinieren


----------



## Zask06 (28. September 2016)

Joa das stimmt. Hab ich schon öfter gehört.


----------



## Huskytreiber (29. September 2016)

So Jungs,

aaaalsoooo
habe meine Magura Julie die Hinterradbremse ausgebaut, neue Bremsflüssigkeit rein, Druckpunkt vom Hebel passt wieder aber ein Problem
ich kann den Hebel gar nicht so fest ziehen das das Hinterrad blockiert, vorne muss ich nur mit nem Finger antippen.....
Kann das sein das die Beläge zu alt sind? Habe zuerst gedacht das da Bremsflüssigkeit draufgekommen ist, habe die Scheibe mit Kettenreiniger abgesprüht..
Die Bremsbeläge haben noch gut was drauf, werde jetzt mal neue bestellen mal schauen

Wollte eigentlich dieses WE das erste mal in Bikepark nach Osternohe ohne Bremse ist wenig schlecht da nur rollen lassen glaube des wird nix


----------



## hasardeur (29. September 2016)

Wenn Du weder Beläge noch Scheiben gewechselt hast (hier würde Einbremsen helfen), ist wohl doch Öl (Bremsflüssigkeit) auf die Beläge gekommen. Dann holst Du Dir halt neue Beläge und gut ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (29. September 2016)

Und die Scheibe, auch in den Löchern, nochmal sehr gründlich reinigen, sonst versaust Du Dir ggf. die neuen Beläge gerade wieder und kannst sie auch wegwerfen.


----------



## sp00n82 (29. September 2016)

Alte Beläge können auch oxidieren, die muss man dann erst mal wieder einfahren / -bremsen. Oder mit Schleifpapier behandeln.


----------



## RadelRambo (14. Oktober 2016)

moin moin und zwar hab ich nen problem mit meinem schaltwerk...... (sram NX) und zwar  hat es sich von selbst verstellt .... und tut es auch nach dem ich es wieder eingestellt habe .......?????


----------



## Richi86 (14. Oktober 2016)

RadelRambo schrieb:


> moin moin und zwar hab ich nen problem mit meinem schaltwerk...... (sram NX) und zwar  hat es sich von selbst verstellt .... und tut es auch nach dem ich es wieder eingestellt habe .......?????


Was genau verstellt sich denn?


----------



## RadelRambo (14. Oktober 2016)

Die gänge . . . . . . . Kann denn 1st bis 5 Gang hoch runter schalten kein Problem ab dem 6 fängt es an zu arbeiten und probiert zu schalten ..... Ist komplett neu die ganze schaltgruppe...... Wenn ich das Schaltwerk eingestellt hab so das die gänge wieder einwandfrei funzen..... Dauert es vielleicht 2std bei Gebrauch dann hab ich das gleiche Problem.......


----------



## Richi86 (14. Oktober 2016)

Rutscht der zug durch?
Lockert sich die Schraube zum befestigen am Schaltauge?
Schaltauge verbogen?


----------



## RadelRambo (14. Oktober 2016)

Das runter schalten Allgemein ist sehr schwer . . . . . . . Schaltauge glaub ich nicht, da der Rahmen neu ist 
. . . . . . Wenn ja , wie lässt sich das überprüfen ?


----------



## Richi86 (14. Oktober 2016)

Ah okay, neuer Rahmen, dann gehn wir mal nicht von einem "Transportschaden" am Schaltauge aus.
Vermute ich richtig das du relativ neu in der Mtb-Materie bist im punkto Technik? 
Nicht böse gemeint, nur damit man weis was man ausschliesen kann!?

Überprüfe mal:
-Kassette richtig festgezogen, mit vorgebenem Drehmoment oder nur mit voller Kraft/Gefühl
-Endanschläge des Schaltwerks passen?
-die B-screw richtig eingestellt, da geht ziemlich viel Schaltgenauigkeit verloren
-Schaltwerk befestigung prüen ob richtig zu bzw. Nachträglich nochmal Schraubensicherung dran mchen
-schaltzug "richtig" verlegt und vorallem auch RICHTIG am Schaltwerk geklemmt?
-hast du die Schaltzüge selbst gekürzt? Steht vielleicht irgendwo ein draht/grat ab der den Schaltzug blockiert?


----------



## RadelRambo (15. Oktober 2016)

Danke danke . . . . . War der schaltzug  . . . . Ist von der Führung am Schaltwerk gerutscht . . . . . . . . . . . Jetzt funzt alles wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locke_lancelot (18. Oktober 2016)

Neue Hornisse


----------



## hornet-rider (18. Oktober 2016)

Täuscht das auf dem Bild, oder hat der neue Hornet-Rahmen schon wieder eine Öffnung im unteren Bereich des Rahmens für die Teleskop-Sattelstütze , aber keine weiteren Zugführungen ?


----------



## hasardeur (18. Oktober 2016)

Vor allem ist die Öffnung wieder viel zu weit oben. Bei Stützen mit Hub ab 150 mm aufwärts passt das nicht. Ich kann echt nicht nachvollziehen, wie man das so designen kann. Ansonsten ein schöner Rahmen und ein gute Idee mit den seitlich geschlitzten Sitzrohren.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. Oktober 2016)

Stimmt, zumal sie es mit 44 cm Sitzrohrlänge beim L-Rahmen ja flach genug gebaut haben, um lange Stützen unterzubringen.

Ich finde es nicht so hässlich wie die erste Studie:




Aber richtig toll finde ich das gebogene Oberrohr auch nicht. Mit dem zu kurzen Sitzrohr und der vergurkten Zugverlegung für die Stealthstütze wäre das neue für mich wohl nichts, auch wenn jetzt der Reach passender ist. Da ginge ja dann wirklich nur ne Moveloc mit außen verlegter Leitung...

Wäre sicher kein Fehler, wenn sie wenigstens drei verschiedene Rahmengrößen anbieten würden.


----------



## limbokoenig (19. Oktober 2016)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> .
> 
> Wäre sicher kein Fehler, wenn sie wenigstens drei verschiedene Rahmengrößen anbieten würden.



Tun sie doch, oder?


----------



## locke_lancelot (19. Oktober 2016)

limbokoenig schrieb:


> Tun sie doch, oder?



Jap.
S, M und L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. Oktober 2016)

Oh! Okay! Sorry!
Dann ist das Ding für meine Verhältnisse inzwischen lang genug, aber einfach zu flach. Viele stehen ja aber darauf.


----------



## Zask06 (19. Oktober 2016)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Neue Hornisse


Gefällt mir überhaupt nicht mehr. Ich fand gerade die schön gerade Linienführung bei den Rahmen bis 2015 sehr geil. Das hier..nä. Find ich optisch ne Katastrophe. Definitiv KEINE Verbesserung..eher im Gegenteil.

Um was gutes zu sagen: Die Farbgebung beim ersten Rahmen mit dem grün/gelben Schriftzug gefällt.

Aber (bevor ich gesteinigt werde): Das ist lediglich meine persönliche Meinung


----------



## Martina H. (19. Oktober 2016)

Zask06 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir überhaupt nicht mehr.



Dito - was bin ich froh, noch den "Klassiker" (2011)  zu haben


----------



## hornet-rider (19. Oktober 2016)

Die Modelle davor waren in der Tat schöner. Die Rahmen werden immer mehr mainstream. Die geschwungenen Rohre hat ja jeder Hersteller. Das coole bei dartmoor war ja die ausgefallenere Optik. Noch besser waren die Modelle mit den eckigen Kettenstreben. Sieht auch viel solider aus. Immerhin gibt es wieder 3 Rahmengrößen. 2015 gab es doch nur 16 oder 18 Zoll ?!


----------



## hornet-rider (19. Oktober 2016)

Alles derselbe Einheitsbrei. Schade das die Hornissen auch diesem Trend zum Opfer fallen.


----------



## hasardeur (19. Oktober 2016)

Individualität und günstig gehen halt nicht gut zusammen.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (19. Oktober 2016)

Aktuell noch 26" und die alte Revelation 426 mit 130mm (fährt sich komisch) 
Ist zwar ein Primal und kein Hornet, trotzdem gefällt mir die Linienführung meines 2015er besser als die neuen. Am Wochenende wird dem Bike die Pike DPA 160/130 27,5 aus meinem Tyee verpflanzt. Bin schon gespannt wie es damit geht. Im Dezember bekommt das Tyee dann ne 170er Reverb und das Primal die Reverb 150er (2017) ausm Tyee.


----------



## hornet-rider (20. Oktober 2016)

Mehr Federweg sieht nicht nur besser aus, sondern fährt sich auch gleich viel besser ;-)


----------



## hornet-rider (20. Oktober 2016)

Das Primal ist aber auch sehr schick.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (20. Oktober 2016)

hornet-rider schrieb:


> Mehr Federweg sieht nicht nur besser aus, sondern fährt sich auch gleich viel besser ;-)


Genau deshalb kommt auch die Pike rein, das Bike fühlt sich mit der 130mm Gabel im Stehen einfach zu tief an.

Danke.  Ist das Ergebnis meiner Restekiste, bis auf Schaltwerk, Shifter, Lenker und Sattelstütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hornet-rider (20. Oktober 2016)

150mm dürften ideal sein und noch nicht zu schwer und unhandlich. Werd auch im Winter wieder ein wenig schrauben. Eine leichte 150mm - Gabel für ein leichtes Touren - und Trailbike fänd ich an einem primal ideal. Dummerweise hab ich derzeit ein LRS an nem touren-ht mit XT-Naben, die nur mit Standard- Schnellspanner funktionieren. Deshalb wird der Rahmen wohl auch ein primal anstatt hornet mit der SRAM nx 1x11-fach. Robust und für kleines Geld wie ich finde.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (20. Oktober 2016)

Meine Pike ist nicht viel schwerer als die Revelation wo jetzt drin ist. FW 160-30 Uphill 130 Bergab 160. Passt.


----------



## Richi86 (30. Oktober 2016)

Hat hier jemand schon mal das Hornet mit 140mm und 160mm, am besten mit der gleichen Gabel, gefahren und kann mir von seinem Fahreindruck/Unterschied berichten?

Schönen Sonntag an alle und Gruss,

Marcel


----------



## hornet-rider (1. November 2016)

Hatte auch anfangs probiert mit weniger Federweg klarzukommen in dem Rahmen, aber von der Geometrie ist das dann nicht mehr schön. Unter 150mm ist das Bike einfach zu tief an der Front. Ich hab eine Rock Shox domain mit 180mm Federweg in dem Bike. Ist von der Sitzposition ein Traum, vorallem natürlich bergab. Bergauf kämpft man natürlich etwas mehr. 
Manko bei der Gabel ist aber, dass sie relativ schwer ist und so die Handlichkeit leidet. Als Trailbike und für den Park wäre der Rahmen ideal mit einer leichten Gabel *ab *150mm. Hatte festgestellt, dass trotz hardtail mehr Federweg an der Front einfach auch noch mal mehr Spaß macht. 
Bei der Wahl zwischen 140 und 160mm, würd ich auf jeden Fall die 160'er Gabel nehmen.  Have a nice day.


----------



## Zask06 (1. November 2016)

Fahre an meinem auch eine 160er. Find ich auch top. Mit weniger hab ich gar nicht erst angefangen. Wobei mit 180 wäre ich (persönlich) schon wieder vorsichtig, da der Hornet nur bis 160 ausgelegt ist.


----------



## limbokoenig (1. November 2016)

ich glaube mittlerweile ist das Teil sogar bis 170 freigegeben.


----------



## Zask06 (1. November 2016)

Echt? ok..bis 2015 auf jeden Fall nur bis 160.


----------



## tmf_superhero (1. November 2016)

Ich klink mich mal mit ein. Ich suche für meine Hornisse auch noch eine 160mm Gabel. Schön wäre eine Pike (Solo Air).

Aktuelle fahre ich eine recht windige und durchschlagskräftige Fox 32. Ist eine RockShox Pike Solo Air (neu mit allem drum und dran) für ca. 500€ zu teuer ?


----------



## Joehigashi80 (1. November 2016)

Fahre aktuell auch die 160er Pike allerdings im Primal, finde die passt deutlich besser zur Geometrie als die 130er Gabel davor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (1. November 2016)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Ich klink mich mal mit ein. Ich suche für meine Hornisse auch noch eine 160mm Gabel. Schön wäre eine Pike (Solo Air).
> 
> Aktuelle fahre ich eine recht windige und durchschlagskräftige Fox 32. Ist eine RockShox Pike Solo Air (neu mit allem drum und dran) für ca. 500€ zu teuer ?



RC oder RCT3? Eine RC wäre zu teuer.

Statt Pike würde ich eher die Yari empfehlen. Ist billiger und kann mit Tunerkartusche zu einer deutlich besseren Gabel bei maximal gleichem Preis gemacht werden, als es die Pike/Lyrik mit Charger ist. Dazu dann noch die AWK und die Gabel ist wirklich gut.
Ich selbst fahre am Fastforward die Pike RCT3 mit AWK. Ohne AWK ist die Kennlinie sehr schlecht (egal, wieviele Token) und die Dämpfung auch. Mit AWK wird zwar die Dämpfung nicht besser, doch ist das durch die neue Kennlinie sehr viel eher zu verschmerzen.


----------



## tmf_superhero (1. November 2016)

Die Pike ist eine RCT3. Ob sich eine AWK für mich lohnt, weiß noch nicht.


----------



## hasardeur (1. November 2016)

Diese Frage stellt sich nicht. Wenn die Pike Dir ohne AWK taugt, brauchst Du keine Pike. Ich habe noch eine Lyrik RC2DH. Trotz altertümlichem, offenem Ölbad ist die besser, als die Pike mit Charger (ohne AWK). Die 150 € für die AWK sind gut investiertes Geld.


----------



## tmf_superhero (1. November 2016)

Mhhh mal schaun. Meine Hornisse ist hauptsächlich mein Winter / Schlechtwetter Rad. Die Pike ist eigentlich mein Favorit für das Hornet. Eine alte Lyrik will ich gar nicht. Ich wäre fürs erste mit der Pike zufrieden. So nebenbei: ist das Hornet auch für 170mm freigegeben ?


----------



## hornet-rider (1. November 2016)

Ja, ist es:

SPECIFICATION
*Frame size*: Medium, Large.
*Wheel size*: 27.5", 26".
*Recommended fork travel*: 120-170mm.
*Hub size*: 135x12mm.
*Headset type*: IS42/IS52.
*BB type*: Euro 73.
*Brake mount*: IS.
*Max.rotor size*: 203mm.
*Front derailleur compatibility*: no.
*Seat post diam*.:31.6mm.
*Seat clamp diam.*: 34.9mm.
*Weight*: Medium (16”) - 2.25kg, Large (18”) - 2.30kg


----------



## duc-mo (1. November 2016)

Kann mal jemand den Meterstab schwingen??? Mich interessieren Tretlagerhöhe und Radstand bei Größe L mit einem 26" Aufbau und Revelation mit 150mm an der Front. DANKE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (1. November 2016)

hornet-rider schrieb:


> Ja, ist es:
> 
> SPECIFICATION
> *Frame size*: Medium, Large.
> ...




Mal ganz ehrlich. Bei 50 mm unterschiedlichem Federweg ändert sich die Geo dermaßen, dass ich eine solche Angabe einfach nur unseriös finde. 10-20 mm Unterschied sind das Maximum.


----------



## hornet-rider (1. November 2016)

Die 50mm Differenz in den Angaben zum möglichen Federweg des Herstellers liegen daran, dass der Rahmen so vielseitig verwendet werden kann. Manche fahren ihn mit 120mm als "normales" Tourenrad, mit 140mm ist es ein wendiges Trailbike und darüber hinaus (160mm) und mehr ist es eine robuste Spaßmaschine fürs Grobe. Wer ein Hornet jedoch als Tourenrad aufbaut, hat aber eigentlich das Thema verfehlt, bzw. den Rahmen. ;-)


----------



## duc-mo (1. November 2016)

Dazu kommt, dass auch die Einbaulängen der Gabeln stark variieren und der Rahmen für 26" und 650b nutzbar ist. Insofern wäre es sinnvoller gewesen Empfehlungen zur Einbaulänge der Gabel zu geben...


----------



## Zask06 (2. November 2016)

hornet-rider schrieb:


> Ja, ist es:
> 
> SPECIFICATION
> *
> Recommended fork travel*: 120-170mm.


Das scheint aber erst seit 2016 so zu sein. Bei meinem 2015er Rahmen stand noch 140-160mm.


----------



## limbokoenig (2. November 2016)

jo.. irgendwann wurde die Geometrietabelle aktualisiert und plötzlich waren auch 170er Gabeln ok. Der Lenkwinkel wurde in der Tabelle plötzlich auch Mal ein Grad steiler.
Am Rahmen wurde aber zu dem Zeitpunkt augenscheinlich nix geändert.


----------



## Zask06 (2. November 2016)

Hm..merkwürdig. Mehr als 160 bau ich nicht ein.


----------



## hasardeur (2. November 2016)

hornet-rider schrieb:


> Die 50mm Differenz in den Angaben zum möglichen Federweg des Herstellers liegen daran, dass der Rahmen so vielseitig verwendet werden kann. Manche fahren ihn mit 120mm als "normales" Tourenrad, mit 140mm ist es ein wendiges Trailbike und darüber hinaus (160mm) und mehr ist es eine robuste Spaßmaschine fürs Grobe. Wer ein Hornet jedoch als Tourenrad aufbaut, hat aber eigentlich das Thema verfehlt, bzw. den Rahmen. ;-)



Sorry, aber die Argumentation ist stark tendenziös. Es gibt einfach kein Bike, dass sinnvoll 50 mm unterschiedlichen Federweg kompensieren kann. Selbstverständlich kann man in 120 mm Marathon/Touren-Rahmen auch eine 170 mm Gabel bauen, mit der Konsequenz, dass der Sitzwinkel viel flacher wird, der Lenkwinkel ebenfalls und das Tretlager unnötig hoch wandert.
Genau so blöd ist es, in ein 170 mm FR HT eine 120 mm Gabel zu bauen. Der Sitzwinkel wird unnötig steil, so dass er sich der Reach bei Sattelauszug nicht ausreichend erweitert, der Lenkwinkel wird sehr steil und das Tretlager wandert so tief, dass man dauernd aufsetzt.

Die Aussage, dass ein Rahmen so vielseitig aufgebaut werden kann, ist daher einfach unseriös und disqualifiziert in meinen Augen den Konstrukteur (sofern das von ihm kommt).


----------



## duc-mo (2. November 2016)

Naja, das wird sicher nicht die "Aussage" des Konstrukteurs sein, das 120-170mm funktionieren... Das stammt wohl eher aus der Feder vom Marketing Menschen. Ich würde mich daran nicht hochziehen...


----------



## hornet-rider (2. November 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Die Aussage, dass ein Rahmen so vielseitig aufgebaut werden kann, ist daher einfach unseriös und disqualifiziert in meinen Augen den Konstrukteur (sofern das von ihm kommt).



War nicht die Aussage des Konstrukteurs, sonst hätte ich es als Zitat gekennzeichnet. Sorry. Und nein, ich arbeite auch nicht in der marketing-Abteilung der Firma dartmoor. Zumindest hat mir das noch keiner angeboten. Aber ich finde, dass der Rahmen einfach unglaublich vielseitig ist und grundsätzlich wirklich das alles hergibt. 
Im Hinblick auf den vorgesehenen Einsatzbereich würde ein einsatzorientierter Federwegsbereich für weniger Verwirrung sorgen. Ich denke 140 bis 170mm wäre immer noch ein großer Bereich und träfe es ganz gut.


----------



## sp00n82 (2. November 2016)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand den Meterstab schwingen??? Mich interessieren Tretlagerhöhe und Radstand bei Größe L mit einem 26" Aufbau und Revelation mit 150mm an der Front. DANKE!


Das Hornet hat einen BB Drop von 28mm. Je nach Gabel und verbauten Reifen kannst du bei 26" da mit ca. 315mm Tretlagerhöhe rechnen. Bei meinem 2015er Modell in M ist der BB Drop gleich, und die gemessene Höhe hatte auch ganz gut damit übereingestimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (3. November 2016)

Wie paßt der Radstand bei dir mit den Angaben aus der Geotabelle zusammen?
Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass sich Dartmoor da nen ziemlichen Schnitzer erlaubt hat, bekomme es aber nicht mehr zusammen...

Hintergrund ist der, dass ich überlege mir wieder ein Hornet an zu schaffen. Beim 2012er hatte ich nen Winkelsteuersatz drin um den Radstand zu verlängern. Beim aktuellen ist das ja wegen den IS Lagern nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## sp00n82 (3. November 2016)

Radstand weiß ich nicht, kann ich aber gerade auch nicht messen, da gerade nur der Rahmen da steht.
Eine falsche Angabe in der Geotabelle vom 2014/15er Modell war die Länge des Sitzrohrs, zumindest in M. Das war tatsächlich länger als angegben. Ob es noch andere gab weiß ich nicht, den Radstand hab ich nie verglichen.


----------



## migges (3. November 2016)

Hab mal schnell Bilder gemacht,von meinem Hornet in Grösse L.
Hoffe du kannst damit was Anfangen.(von Mitte Achse zu Mitte Achse)


----------



## duc-mo (3. November 2016)

Danke, dann würden die Angabe zum Radstand aus der GeoTabelle ja genau hinkommen. Was hast du für ne Gabel drin und könntest du noch die Tretlager Höhe checken?


----------



## migges (3. November 2016)

Gabel ist eine RockShox Revelation mit einem U-Turn Coil Umbau und 100-140mm Federweg.
Tretlager ist vom Boden bis mitte Kurbel 30cm.


----------



## hornet-rider (3. November 2016)

Da kann man mal sehen, dass die Geometrie des Rahmens doch so ziemlich alles an Aufbau zulässt. Wobei vlt. auch die Gabel mit niedriger Einbauhöhe zu einem Spacerturm führt.
Aber bitte, bitte keine Flaschenhalter und Pumpen mit Kabelbindern an dem Rahmen festtüddeln. Da blutet einem ja das Herz.
Dazu noch ROCKET-RON-Reifen an nem freerider ? Fehlen nur noch die Lenkerhörnchen. Aber über Geschmack lässt sich bekannterweise ja streiten. Manche fanden ja auch den Ford Ka schön ;-)


----------



## sp00n82 (4. November 2016)

Mit meiner 150er Gabel und dickeren Reifen dürfte das dann den 315mm recht nahekommen.


----------



## duc-mo (4. November 2016)

Wie sieht denn das Thema Reifenfreiheit bei 26" aus?

Beim 2012er Hornet war bei 2.3er Reifen Ende. Wie viel Abstand hat man beim neuen?


----------



## sp00n82 (4. November 2016)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn das Thema Reifenfreiheit bei 26" aus?
> 
> Beim 2012er Hornet war bei 2.3er Reifen Ende. Wie viel Abstand hat man beim neuen?



In mein 14/15er hab ich hinten die Rubber Queen in 2,4 reingekriegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zask06 (4. November 2016)

hab in meinem 15er in Gr. L grad nen 2,35 Nobbi Nic drauf. Ist auch noch Platz. Wieviel kann ich grad net sagen. Höchstens nachher mal messen.


----------



## duc-mo (4. November 2016)

Das klingt ja gut! Das Hornet soll mein neues "Schlechtwetterbike" werden und da sollte ein Baron 2.3 mit einer ordentlichen "Fangopackung" noch gut durchgehen... Jetzt muss ich nur noch einen gebrauchten Rahmen finden. Wenn jemand was in Größe L abzugeben hat, einfach bei mir melden!


----------



## sp00n82 (4. November 2016)

Ha, hab sogar Bilder gemacht damals. Zwar nicht von der Rubber Queen, sondern vom Rock Razor, aber der ist ja auch nicht so schmal.


----------



## migges (4. November 2016)

hornet-rider schrieb:


> Da kann man mal sehen, dass die Geometrie des Rahmens doch so ziemlich alles an Aufbau zulässt. Wobei vlt. auch die Gabel mit niedriger Einbauhöhe zu einem Spacerturm führt.
> Aber bitte, bitte keine Flaschenhalter und Pumpen mit Kabelbindern an dem Rahmen festtüddeln. Da blutet einem ja das Herz.
> Dazu noch ROCKET-RON-Reifen an nem freerider ? Fehlen nur noch die Lenkerhörnchen. Aber über Geschmack lässt sich bekannterweise ja streiten. Manche fanden ja auch den Ford Ka schön ;-)



Danke ist angekommen.Zu meiner Verteidigung das Hornet ist nur für die fahrt zur Arbeit,mit Leichten Feld und Radwegen und kein hartes Gelände(Wegen Deckplatteneinbruch Wirbelsäule)für Trails hab ich noch mein VSX.
Der Flaschenhalter ist so mit den Kabelbindern(Glaub von Elite)den brauch ich im Sommer nach der Arbeit
Aber natürlich hast du recht,wenn es damit ins Gelände ginge wären ander Reifen drauf.
Aber so Taugt es mir für das was ich  DAMIT fahre.


----------



## hasardeur (4. November 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ha, hab sogar Bilder gemacht damals. Zwar nicht von der Rubber Queen, sondern vom Rock Razor, aber der ist ja auch nicht so schmal.



Der Rock Razor ist mMn deutlich schmaler, als die RQ bzw. der TK. Selbst der neue NN erscheint mir deutlich breiter. Wenn dann noch Matsch dazu kommt, würde ich keine Reifen, wie Conti Trail King oder Onza Ibex in 2.4 einbauen. Dann lieber Specialized Reifen, die sind etwas schmaler, dämpfen aber in Grid-Ausführung richtig gut.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (4. November 2016)

Onza IBEX 27,5x2,4 ist im Primal auch eher kritisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (4. November 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Der Rock Razor ist mMn deutlich schmaler, als die RQ bzw. der TK. Selbst der neue NN erscheint mir deutlich breiter. Wenn dann noch Matsch dazu kommt, würde ich keine Reifen, wie Conti Trail King oder Onza Ibex in 2.4 einbauen. Dann lieber Specialized Reifen, die sind etwas schmaler, dämpfen aber in Grid-Ausführung richtig gut.


Der TrailKing/RubberQueen ist um einiges voluminöser als der RockRazor, aber allzu viel breiter ist er nicht. Beim TK ist die Karkasse eben breiter als die Stollen, und er ist um einiges höher als andere Reifen.

Und duc-mo will ja anscheinend den 2,3er Baron aufziehen, der ist nochmal etwas schmaler. Der neue Nobby Nic scheint übrigens doch auch etwas schmaler auszufallen?


Rubber Queen: 60/60/60 - http://www.reifenbreiten-datenbank.de/reifen-Continental-Rubber Queen-26x2.40.html
Rock Razor: 59/59/54 - http://www.reifenbreiten-datenbank.de/reifen-Schwalbe-Rock Razor-26x2.35.html
Baron 2.3: 53/57/53 - http://www.reifenbreiten-datenbank.de/reifen-Continental-Baron-26x2.30.html
Nobby Nic 2015: 58/58/55 - http://www.reifenbreiten-datenbank.de/reifen-Schwalbe-Nobby Nic 2015-26x2.35.html


----------



## duc-mo (4. November 2016)

Der Baron 2.3 ist einfach mein bevorzugter Hinterreifen für den Herbst/Winter. Im Sommer kommt aber auch schon mal ein OnOne Affe drauf und der ist fast so voluminös wie der TrailKing... Hauptsache mehr Reifenfreiheit als im alten Hornet, aber die Bilder von Spoon sind ja vielversprechend!

Gibts eigentlich schon Infos wann das 2017er Hornet verfügbar sein wird???


----------



## Mad1 (23. November 2016)

wie sieht das aus mit 27.5x2.3 Reifen im 15er Rahmen?


----------



## Downhillrider (23. November 2016)

vielleicht könnt ihr Hornet Fahrer mir ja bei der Entscheidung hefen: Ich schicke mein 26 Zoll Enduro in Rente und will mit den Teilen ein  Hardtail aufbauen. Das Hornet passt perfekt zu den Teilen von meinem Enduro, kann wirklich einfach alles dranschrauben.
Bin mir nur nicht schlüssig bei der Größe. Mein Enduro hat 425 mm Reach, das passt mir sehr gut. Problem beim L Hornet ist: Ich müsste das Sitzrohr 10 mm kürzen um meine 150er Reverb weit genug einstecken zu können. Beim M Hornet bin ich mir wiederum nicht sicher, ob mir der Reach nicht zu gering ist. Ich fahre am Enduro 15 mm Spacer (würde ich weglassen beim Hornet wegen dem größeren Stack)  so das effektiv der Unterschied im Reach wahrscheinlich gar nicht so groß ist, dazu kommt das ich hinten viel SAG fahre und vorne wenig was ja auch den"gefühlten" Reach verkleinert am Enduro. Einsatzzweck sind Hometrails mit vielen Sprüngen, Endurotouren usw...
Was meint ihr? Sind evtl. Leute mit ungefähr meiner Größe (173 / Schrittlänge 83) hier unterwegs die ein Hornet fahren?

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## hardtails (23. November 2016)

Zum Rahmen kann ich nix sagen. Was du aber bedenken solltest: beim HT wird durch den sag die reach n bisschen länger. Irgendwo gibt es dafür auch einen Rechner


----------



## Joehigashi80 (23. November 2016)

Downhillrider schrieb:


> vielleicht könnt ihr Hornet Fahrer mir ja bei der Entscheidung hefen: Ich schicke mein 26 Zoll Enduro in Rente und will mit den Teilen ein  Hardtail aufbauen. Das Hornet passt perfekt zu den Teilen von meinem Enduro, kann wirklich einfach alles dranschrauben.
> Bin mir nur nicht schlüssig bei der Größe. Mein Enduro hat 425 mm Reach, das passt mir sehr gut. Problem beim L Hornet ist: Ich müsste das Sitzrohr 10 mm kürzen um meine 150er Reverb weit genug einstecken zu können. Beim M Hornet bin ich mir wiederum nicht sicher, ob mir der Reach nicht zu gering ist. Ich fahre am Enduro 15 mm Spacer (würde ich weglassen beim Hornet wegen dem größeren Stack)  so das effektiv der Unterschied im Reach wahrscheinlich gar nicht so groß ist, dazu kommt das ich hinten viel SAG fahre und vorne wenig was ja auch den"gefühlten" Reach verkleinert am Enduro. Einsatzzweck sind Hometrails mit vielen Sprüngen, Endurotouren usw...
> Was meint ihr? Sind evtl. Leute mit ungefähr meiner Größe (173 / Schrittlänge 83) hier unterwegs die ein Hornet fahren?
> 
> ...



Was für ein Enduro bist Du denn davor gefahren und welche Rahmengröße?


----------



## Downhillrider (23. November 2016)

das ist ein Prototyp der nie in Serie gegangen ist. Hat wie gesagt 425 Reach (bei 65,5° Lenkwinkel). Stack ist 585 mit der 160er Pike.


----------



## Diesti (24. November 2016)

Bei einer 83 Schrittlänge sollt sich das ja locker ausgehn mit 150 Reverb und 460er Sitzrohr? Fahr selbst eine 200 moveloc bei 84 SL und 460er Rohr. Beim Medium Hornet war ich mit der 150er Kindshock mit 435mm länge auf maximalen Auszug.


----------



## hasardeur (24. November 2016)

Manche Sättel tragen halt etwas stärker auf.


----------



## Sid211985 (5. Dezember 2016)

Mosche, ich hab eine Frage. Ich hab ein Hornet von 2012 in L.
Mir kommt es ein bisschen zu groß vor. War gestern im Park und kam nicht so ganz zu recht. Ziemlich frontlastig alles.
Jemand eine idee? Oder liegt es an der Körperhaltung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuehnchenmotors (5. Dezember 2016)

Wie gross bist du ist die frage


----------



## Sid211985 (5. Dezember 2016)

Ah habe ich vergessen, 185 cm


----------



## Joehigashi80 (5. Dezember 2016)

Vorbaulänge?


----------



## Sid211985 (5. Dezember 2016)

Einen mit 40mm. Ne 160er Lyrik.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (5. Dezember 2016)

dann liegt es an dir das sollte passen,die lange gabel macht das rad zwar länger aber du hast ne hohe front also eher hecklastig ausser deine körperhaltung ist falsch


----------



## duc-mo (5. Dezember 2016)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Mosche, ich hab eine Frage. Ich hab ein Hornet von 2012 in L.
> Mir kommt es ein bisschen zu groß vor. War gestern im Park und kam nicht so ganz zu recht. Ziemlich frontlastig alles.
> Jemand eine idee? Oder liegt es an der Körperhaltung?



Das alte Hornet hat ein ziemlich hohes Tretlager, insbesondere mit der relativ langen Gabel... Vielleicht liegts einfach daran, denn wenn man ein "aktuelles" Bike mit tiefem Tretlager gewohnt ist, dann ist es eher ungewohnt.

Ich bin 1.83m und hatte im alten L Hornet einen 35mm Vorbau. Mir war das Bike eher zu hecklastig durch den flachen Sitzwinkel...


----------



## faradfara (10. Dezember 2016)

*Suche:* ein "altes" Hornet noch mit Schnellspanner hinten in 18Zoll / L.
Zustand und Farbe recht egal, einfach mal bitte alles anbieten!


----------



## Sid211985 (14. Dezember 2016)

Morgen,
Tauscht jemand einen L Rahmen gegen einen M Rahmen?
Mir ist das L einfach zu groß

Lg


----------



## Sid211985 (26. Dezember 2016)

Kann es auch sein das der 2012er Rahmen mit ner 140mm Gabel besser harmoniert als mit ner 160er? Komme damit einfach nicht zurecht.
Da muss ich sagen das mir mein Primal mein 2016er Primal und 140mm viel mehr Spass macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuehnchenmotors (26. Dezember 2016)

Das kommt durchaus vor.mein onone darf auch 160 aber mit 140 läufts besser


----------



## sundancer (3. Januar 2017)

Kurze Frage: Hatte der allererste Hornet Rahmen schon ein taperedSteuerrohr, oder nur 1 1/8 Zoll?


----------



## duc-mo (3. Januar 2017)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Kann es auch sein das der 2012er Rahmen mit ner 140mm Gabel besser harmoniert als mit ner 160er? Komme damit einfach nicht zurecht.
> Da muss ich sagen das mir mein Primal mein 2016er Primal und 140mm viel mehr Spass macht.



Der 2012er Rahmen ist vielleicht von der Haltbarkeit für 160mm gemacht, aber die Geo ist dann einfach unharmonisch wegen dem sehr hohen Tretlager, dem tiefen Lenker und dem extrem flachen Sitzwinkel.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. Januar 2017)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Morgen,
> Tauscht jemand einen L Rahmen gegen einen M Rahmen?
> Mir ist das L einfach zu groß
> 
> Lg


Willst Du damit nur hüpfen und nicht auch mal irgendwo hoch fahren? Weil 1,85 m und L passt recht gut. Der L-Rahmen ist ja eh schon nicht riesig.


----------



## Sid211985 (4. Januar 2017)

Hi,
Das Hornet ist nur zum berg ab fahren gedacht. Dafür finde ich ist es mir zu lang. Wenn jemand Interesse hat kann sich melden. Verkaufe den Rahmen auch


----------



## Naggirath (4. Januar 2017)

Irgendwie bin ich zu doof in dem thread zu suchen :

Kann jemand ein passendes HR schutzblech für nen 2016er hornet (27,5laufräder) .

https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00B545JWE <- sind von den maßen des schutzblechs toll aber befestigung müsste man sehr viel basteln , ste streben sind ca 0,3mm zu dick für die "gurte".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (5. Januar 2017)

Falls noch jemand Interesse hat, bin auf ein fatty umgestiegen: 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/886610-dartmoor-hornet-2016-grosse-l-18-lasurrot


----------



## sundancer (6. Januar 2017)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand Interesse hat, bin auf ein fatty umgestiegen:
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/886610-dartmoor-hornet-2016-grosse-l-18-lasurrot



Leider falsche Groesse, suche eins in M


----------



## limbokoenig (6. Januar 2017)

ich hab noch nen blauen von dem ich mich evtl. trennen würde


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Januar 2017)

Guten Abend! 

Hat zufällig jemand mal was von den Decals digitalisiert? Ich würde einen Teil der Decals meines Hornet 4X gerne ändern und brauchte eine Vorlage, die jemand mit Schneidplotter verarbeiten kann...


----------



## Sid211985 (18. Januar 2017)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Der 2012er Rahmen ist vielleicht von der Haltbarkeit für 160mm gemacht, aber die Geo ist dann einfach unharmonisch wegen dem sehr hohen Tretlager, dem tiefen Lenker und dem extrem flachen Sitzwinkel.



Hab eben mal nachgemessen das die Tretlagerhöhe bei ner 160er Gabel gepaart mit Fat Albert Reifen bei 33,7.cm liegt. Wie hoch ist die bei einem 2016er Rahmen?


----------



## limbokoenig (18. Januar 2017)

mit 26" NN und CM und einer 160er Pike bei 31cm


----------



## Swoopyourlife (27. Januar 2017)

Hallo Leute,
habe auch Interesse an dem Rahmen (soll für einen Kumpel der Anreitz zu mehr biken werden ;-) ).
Da das ganze nicht zuviel kosten soll, sehe ich hier eher eine Weiterverwendung von gebrauchten Teilen aus dem Freundeskreis plus Teile aus dem Bikemarkt.
Der Rahmen soll deshalb vermutlich mit 26" Laufrädern aufgebaut werden.
Kann hier jemand was zur max. möglichen Reifenbreite bei 26" am Hinterbau sagen?
Mir schwebt da was im 26+ Format vor (~26x2,8).

Danke für eure Hilfe
Alex


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. Januar 2017)

Glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass das reingeht. Von der Höhe her ja, aber die Breite wird der Hinterbau wohl nicht verkraften.


----------



## Swoopyourlife (27. Januar 2017)

Hab gerade nochmal auf der HP von Dartmoor geschaut: 27,5x2,4 26x2,4
Kommt mir halt komisch vor, dass der kleinere Reifen nicht breiter sein kann...

Kann da evtl. jemand nachmessen wie breit der Hinterbau ist?


----------



## Sid211985 (27. Januar 2017)

Hi
Ich habe ein 2012er Hornet.
Brauch einen neuen Steuersatz. Welche Bezeichnung hat dieser oder sind die alle gleich?

Lg Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. Januar 2017)

@ Swoopyourlife: Messe ich Dir gerne morgen aus, wenn nicht zwischenzeitlich jemand anderes sich erbarmt.

@ Sid211985: Headsets: tapered (34mm/49,57mm
Quelle: http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Dartmoor-2012-alu-hardtails.html

Also z. B. von Dartmoor selbst der Blaze: http://dartmoor-bikes.com/hardware/headsets/blaze


----------



## Swoopyourlife (27. Januar 2017)

@Geisterfahrer 
Wäre super, Danke!

Ihr seid hier in dem Thread echt fix


----------



## Felger (27. Januar 2017)

Swoopyourlife schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> habe auch Interesse an dem Rahmen (soll für einen Kumpel der Anreitz zu mehr biken werden ;-) ).
> Da das ganze nicht zuviel kosten soll, sehe ich hier eher eine Weiterverwendung von gebrauchten Teilen aus dem Freundeskreis plus Teile aus dem Bikemarkt.
> Der Rahmen soll deshalb vermutlich mit 26" Laufrädern aufgebaut werden.
> ...



is eher nix. ein 2,5er WickedWill (zwar auf einer Spank Spike 40) schleift im Betrieb


----------



## hasardeur (27. Januar 2017)

Für 26+ brauchst Du auch breite Felgen. 35 mm, eher 40 mm innere Maulweite sollten es schon sein. Gebraucht gibt es da wenig bis nichts. Ebenso brauchst Du eine Boost-Gabel, zumindest wenn Du "echte" 2.8er fahren willst. Die Gabel sollte auch eigentlich für 27,5" sein.

Das Primal gibt es als B+ Version. Wenn es unbedingt dicke Pellen sein sollen. 

Wie Du siehst, beißt sich "billig" mit +Format. 26" mit stabilen 2.4er Reifen passt aber gut und ist günstig zu machen.


----------



## Swoopyourlife (28. Januar 2017)

Danke für eure Hilfe, aber da komme ich wohl um den Primal Plus Rahmen und Boost-Lrs nicht rum.
Hatte halt kurz die Hoffnung mit 26+ etwas günstiger zu werden...

Aber Danke nochmal


----------



## Sid211985 (28. Januar 2017)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> @ Swoopyourlife: Messe ich Dir gerne morgen aus, wenn nicht zwischenzeitlich jemand anderes sich erbarmt.
> 
> @ Sid211985: Headsets: tapered (34mm/49,57mm
> Quelle: http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Dartmoor-2012-alu-hardtails.html
> ...



Danke


Gibt es eigentlich Gründe warum die Hornet“s ab 2014 eine Freigabe von 160mm Federweg  haben und der 2012er nur bis 150mm?


----------



## hasardeur (28. Januar 2017)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich Gründe warum die Hornet“s ab 2014 eine Freigabe von 160mm Federweg  haben und der 2012er nur bis 150mm?



Die Geometrie? Je länger die Gabel, desto flacher der Lenk- und Sitzwinkel, desto höher das Tretlager. Alles kippt um die Achse des Hinterrads. Irgendwann wird es dann halt ungünstig. Außerdem steigen die Kräfte auf den Steuerkopf.


----------



## Sid211985 (28. Januar 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Die Geometrie? Je länger die Gabel, desto flacher der Lenk- und Sitzwinkel, desto höher das Tretlager. Alles kippt um die Achse des Hinterrads. Irgendwann wird es dann halt ungünstig. Außerdem steigen die Kräfte auf den Steuerkopf.



Leuchtet ein klar, nur wenn ich mir den Rahmen so anschaue gibt es beim Steuerrohr kaum unterschiede. Bin noch kein 2016er gefahren. Hat jemand ein Vergleich wo die unterschiede liegen?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. Januar 2017)

Hab mal versucht nachzumessen. Versucht, weil ich nur ungefähr abschätzen konnte, wo wohl ein dicker 26"-Reifen aufhören würde.
An den Sitzstreben ist relativ viel Platz, ca. 17,5 cm. Bei den Kettenstreben geht es enger zu, da sind's eher so um 16 cm.
2,5" passt vielleicht mit Müh und Not rein, aber mehr geht da m. E. nicht.

Bin das Rad ja vorher mit 26" gefahren. Hatte 2,4er High Roller drauf. Auch da kam es vor, dass mal ein Stein im Profil hing und an den Kettenstreben gekratzt hat. Viel Luft ist da nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (28. Januar 2017)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Leuchtet ein klar, nur wenn ich mir den Rahmen so anschaue gibt es beim Steuerrohr kaum unterschiede. Bin noch kein 2016er gefahren. Hat jemand ein Vergleich wo die unterschiede liegen?



Es geht weder um das Steuerrohr an sich, das sehen, sondern um die Verbindung mit dem Rahmen in allen Größen. Wesentlicher erachte ich selbst aber die Geo.


----------



## Ponyboy_Curtis (24. Februar 2017)

Hallo,
nach langem Überlegen habe ich mich nun endlich entschlossen, ein Hornet aufzubauen. Ich habe acht Jahre als Fahrradkurier gearbeitet und in dieser Zeit viele Räder zusammengeschraubt. Das waren zwar alles Renn- bzw. fixed/ssp-Räder, mit ein bisschen Hilfe sollte ich aber auch ein MTB zusammenschrauben können. Zugang zu vernünftigem Werkzeug habe ich.
Ich habe noch ein paar Teile von meinem XC Rad, die ich gerne weiterverwenden würde. Hier ist mal eine Liste (hab ich hier irgendwo gefunden), in die ich eingetragen habe, was ich mir so dachte, bzw. was ich schon habe. Vielleicht könnt ihr mal einen Blick drauf werfen und mir sagen, ob das so okay ist. Ich weiß, manches ist nicht ganz optimal (Reifen), aber erstmal soll das Rad möglichst bald fahren ohne dass ich tiefer als nötig in die Tasche greifen muss.
Ich brauche auf jeden Fall mal einen Tipp für eine Federgabel und Laufräder. Das Rad soll nicht im Bikepark bewegt werden, sondern als All Mountain Gefährt auf längeren Touren auch mal den Berg hoch kommen und vor allem auch ruppige Trails beackern. Haut gerne mal eure Meinung raus. Freue mich über jeden Tipp!
Danke schonmal
Sebastian


----------



## hasardeur (24. Februar 2017)

Revelation passt schon, gibt es aber auch günstiger.


----------



## oeger (25. Februar 2017)

Pedale: Superstar Nano X (mit Code FEB17UK für ~40Euro). Wenn die Laufräder v.a. günstig sein sollen, dann kannst dort auch gleich schauen, ob was für dich dabei ist: http://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/end-of-line-wheelset-clearance-2017.htm
Ggf wäre auch noch die Sektor eine günstigere Alternative zur Revelation.


----------



## Martina H. (26. Februar 2017)

... die Rev wiegt um die 1800gr. (hab gaaaaanz zufallig gerade eine im Bikemarkt  )


... und bei Superstar gibt es auch (mit Code) günstige Steuersätze


----------



## Ponyboy_Curtis (26. Februar 2017)

Danke für den superstarcomponents Tipp! Durch die Laufräder bin ich aber nicht ganz durchgestiegen 
Gibt es sonst einen günstigen und bewährten LRS für das Hornet? Gerne auch Naben und Felgen. Einspeichen krieg ich hin!

@Martina H., ich schreib dir mal wegen der Gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (27. Februar 2017)

Felgen:
26 Zoll
27,5 Zoll (diverse, je nach Nabe, wegen Lochzahl)

Fahre selbst die Ryde Trace 29 in 36L-Version. Eine recht leichte, stabile und breite Felge (29 mm innere Maulweite). Als Aufbau in 36L sollte sie nahezu unkaputtbar sein.

Für etwas mehr Geld kann ich die DT Swiss EX 471 empfehlen (25 mm innere Maulweite). Die fahre ich am Last FFWD in 29" und ist ebenfalls leicht und robust. Wenn es etwas breiter sein soll (ähnlich Ryde Trace), dann ist die NoTubes Flow EX MK3 zu empfehlen. Die kostet ähnlich viel, wie die EX 471.

Bei Naben bin ich nicht so der Fetischist, halte aber Hope (egal welche) und DT Swiss 350 für eine gute Wahl.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. Februar 2017)

@ Ponyboy Curtis:
Wenn Dir 23 mm Maulweite nicht zu schmal sind und Du knallige Farben magst, könnte ich Dir die Sixpack Resident aus meiner Bikemarktanzeige mit kaum benutzten Hope Pro II (ohne Evo) - Naben aufbauen. Speichen in passender Länge sollten auch noch da sein.
Wird dann auch ein nahezu unzerstörbarer LRS, allerdings kein Leichtbau.
Habe meine nur ausgebaut, weil ich auf 650b gewechselt bin.
Für die Gabel von Martina H bräuchtest Du dann noch den 20 mm - Apdapter: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/Umruestkit-fuer-Pro-2-Pro-2-EVO-Pro-4-Naben-p14348/

Sah bei mir so aus:




Alternativ:
(Soll ja keine Werbeveranstaltung werden...)

Der Tip mit den Rydes von CNC ist gut. Persönlich fand ich Reifenaufziehen bei den Felgen unnötig schwer, aber sehr viele nutzen sie ja absolut zufrieden. Ein super Steifigkeits-/Gewichtsverhältnis hat sie. Ließen sich sehr schön einspeichen.

Sixpack SAM gibt's gerade auch zum Schleuderpreis, die sind allerdings wirklicher Leichtbau. Würde ich nicht zu hart ran nehmen (habe ich im Fully fürs Mittelgebirge)
Sehr stabil, sehr breit und noch bezahlbar wäre eine DT FR 570.
Spank Subrosa habe ich selbst aktuell im Hornet, ist auch vom Typ bombensicher. Ließ sich auch gut aufbauen.
Als Mittelding zwischen einigermaßen leicht, einigermaßen stabil, einigermaßen breit würde ich eine Oozy Trail nehmen. Oder die schon genannte DT 471. Der Preis relativiert sich insofern ein wenig, als da schon Nippel mitgeliefert werden.


----------



## hasardeur (27. Februar 2017)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Persönlich fand ich Reifenaufziehen bei den Felgen unnötig schwer, aber sehr viele nutzen sie ja absolut zufrieden.



Das Aufziehen finde ich ganz easy. Vor allem ist es die erste Felge, auf die ich bisher alle Reifen ganz simpel tubeless nur mit Standpumpe und ohne Schweiß montieren konnte. Das Abziehen gestaltet sich allerdings etwas schwierig, da der Reifen recht stramm sitzt. Aber auch das kann man positiv sehen, bleibt doch so der Reifen auch bei niedrigen Drücken einfach sicherer auf der Felge.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. Februar 2017)

Ich hab's bei meinen (2 x Trace Trail und 2 x Trace Enduro) mit allen Tricks (nur 1 Lage Notubes Yellow Tape, gegenüber vom Ventil anfangen, zusehen, dass der Reifen auf ganzer Breite so weit wie möglich in der Vertiefung sitzt, über die kurze Seite aufziehen, Spüli als Gleitmittel, vordehnen auf anderer Felge und und und ...) und unterschiedlichen Reifen (div. Schwalbe & Maxxis) probiert, und es ging kaum und nur mit Gewalt. Hab sie dann entnervt verkauft. Auf meinen anderen 650b-Felgen (SAM, Propain OEM, Subrosa) waren alle Reifen ohne Probleme locker zu montieren, deswegen gehe ich eher davon aus, dass es nicht alleine an meiner Unfähigkeit lag. Vielleicht hatte ich einfach Pech mit meinen, aber das wollte ich mir nicht weiter antun.
Da ich weiß, dass es auch andere Erfahrungen gibt, rate ich auch nicht generell ab, sondern gebe nur zu bedenken, dass einige Leute auch Probleme beim Aufziehen hatten. Wieder andere beim Abmontieren. Wieder anderen sprangen die Reifen von alleine von der Felge.


----------



## hasardeur (27. Februar 2017)

Klingt ja nach einer wahnsinnigen Serienstreuung. Ich habe bisher Maxxis, Conti und Onza probiert. Alle gingen recht gut drauf und wenn man sie in der Felgenmitte hatte, auch gut wieder runter. Im Felgenhorn sitzen aber alle straffer, als auf jeder andern Felge, die ich bisher hatte. Die EX 471 verhält sich ähnlich.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. Februar 2017)

Gehe auch davon aus, dass es damit zusammenhängen muss. Wie gesagt: Habe ja den Fehler durchaus auch bei mir und bei unglücklicher Materialpaarung gesucht. Aber bei so vielen unterschiedlichen Reifen und mehreren Felgen...? Und widerspenstige Reifen kenne ich ja auch vom Rennrad. Da habe ich auch schon einige Fehler "ausprobiert", die ich hier vermieden habe.
Von Verarbeitung und Aufbau her fand ich die Felgen sehr gut. Ließen sich bei schön gleichmäßiger Spannungsverteilung gut rund auszentrieren. Die Asymmetrie ist auch eine feine Sache. So muss man die stärker gespannten Speichen nicht zu arg anballern. 

Okay, genug von der Baustelle.


----------



## Ponyboy_Curtis (28. Februar 2017)

@Geisterfahrer: danke für das Angebot, die Farbe ist mir aber doch etwas zu gewagt 

Ich hab mir die Tipps hier aber alle notiert und gucke jetzt mal, was ich mache. Denke, es wird in jedem Fall auf Hope Naben und selber einspeichen hinauslaufen.

Könnt ihr mir sagen, wie lang der Schaft der Gabel sein muss, damit ich ihn problemlos in ein Hornet in L bauen kann? Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Gabel gerade ausgebaut?

@hasardeur: dir auch danke für die Tipps! Die Ryde sind mit 29€ preislich genau das was ich suche...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. März 2017)

Ponyboy_Curtis schrieb:


> danke für das Angebot, die Farbe ist mir aber doch etwas zu gewagt


Kann ich gut verstehen! 

Zur Schaftlänge: (Aus der Erinnerung, Rad steht leider gerade nicht hier.)Meine hatte 185 mm Schaft, und ich hatte noch ca. 2,5 cm Spacer drunter. Unter 16 cm Schaft wird es sicherlich sehr eng.
Kommt auch überschlägig hin: 115 mm Steuerrohr, Vorbau-Klemmhöhe ca. 4 cm, bißchen steht der obere Steuersatzdeckel über, was nochmal etwas Schaft verzehrt. Schaft ca. 3 mm kürzer als Oberkante Vorbau. Das absolute Minimum dürfte ca. bei 16 cm Schaft liegen, ich würde aber eher noch etwas mehr nehmen.


----------



## Ponyboy_Curtis (8. März 2017)

Hallo,
ich noch mal 

Ich könnte eine Gabel aus dem Bikemarkt haben und würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir sagen könntet, ob die Gabel passt. Es ist eine Rock Shox Revelation Solo Air 150mm Tapered 20 mm. Der Schaft ist noch 17,8cm lang und tapered. Tapered bedeutet unten 1.5 und oben 1 1/8 Steuerrohr bzw. Schaft, stimmt das? Dann passt das mit dem 2016er Rahmen, würde ich sagen. Oder? 17,8cm Schaft dürfte ja auch noch lang genug sein für das 115mm Steuerrohr. @Geisterfahrer hatte da ja schon geschrieben, dass es passen müsste. Hat noch jemand die Schaftlänge parat?
Danke!


----------



## hasardeur (8. März 2017)

Gegenüber den errechneten 16 cm, die plausibel klingen, hast Du 1,8 cm Luft. Das ist viel Toleranz. Da kannst Du noch bsi zu 2 cm Spacer drunter packen. Sollte das nicht genügen, nimm einen Lenker mit entsprechend Rise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. März 2017)

Nicht nur errechnet: Schau das Foto auf der vorigen Seite an. Wenn Du draufklickst, siehst Du es größer im Fotoalbum. Der Gabelschaft hat 185 mm, und Du siehst ja, wie viel ich mit Spacern auffüllen musste. 7 mm weniger geht immer noch locker.
Beim Umbau auf 650b habe ich den Gabelschaft länger gelassen, so dass er auch ins Fully passen würde. Aber mit den Platzverhältnissen im Hornet hat das nichts zu tun.


----------



## Ponyboy_Curtis (8. März 2017)

Wow! Das geht ja echt schnell hier! Danke mal wieder. Ich nehm die Gabel und dann geht's mal endlich weiter...


----------



## Ponyboy_Curtis (1. April 2017)

So... ich hab gerade ein bisschen geschraubt. Ich hab die Gabel von Martina genommen und auch eingebaut. Der Schaft war lang genug, ich musste sogar noch einen Spacer zwischen setzen. Mittlerweile nimmt das Rad Form an, ich freue mich 

Ich bin allerdings noch unschlüssig, ob ich 2x9 oder 1x9 (später 1x10) fahren sollte. Für beides müsste ich Teile kaufen, irgendwie zieht es mich aber zu 1x9... Wie kommt ihr mit 1x9 (oder 1x10) am Hornet zurecht?
Ich wohne in Bremen und das Rad wird sehr selten südlicher als Hessen bewegt.

Kann ich 1x9 überhaupt mit einem langen Schaltwerk (kein Shadow) fahren? Vielleicht muss ich ja gar nicht weiterüberlegen...


----------



## skask (1. April 2017)

Mit einem langen Schaltwerk geht alles, für 1x oder 2x reicht aber auch ein mittleres. Länger geht, schadet auch nicht.


----------



## hasardeur (1. April 2017)

Lange Schaltwerke bringen weniger Spannung auf die Kette (Hebelverhältnis). Daher sind kurze oder medium Schaltwerke bei 1x zu bevorzugen.

1x9 hat bei 36T an der Kassette sein Maximum. Ich würde das selbst im Harz nicht treten wollen (nördlicher als Hessen  ). Alternativ würde das Kettenblatt so klein sein müssen, dass ich schon bei 25 km/h zur Nähmaschine mutieren würde. Ich kenne Leute, die 1x9 fahren, doch haben die bergauf schnell keinen Spaß mehr. Bei 1x10 gibt fertige Kassetten oder eben Umrüstkits, um auf max. 42 T an der Kassette zu kommen. Mehr macht zumindest ein medium Schaltwerk nicht mehr mit (Kapazität).

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Geh auf 1x11 oder mindestens auf 1x10. Beides kostet kein Vermögen mehr.


----------



## Ponyboy_Curtis (3. April 2017)

Danke für die Antworten! Ich habe nochmal durchgerechnet. 1x10 oder gar 1x11 ist mir momentan zu teuer. Da müsste ich echt noch einiges kaufen. 2x9 kommt mich da wesentlich günstiger. Macht fürs fahren vielleicht auch einfach mehr Sinn!


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (25. April 2017)

@pony
Die Engländer sagen" ich habe kein um 2 mal zu kaufen....



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sid211985 (26. April 2017)

Hi
Hat einer einen Direkten Vergleich vom Hornet zum Primal? Hält das Primal auch mal einen Parkeinsatz stand oder soll ich lieber zum Hornet greifen?


----------



## hasardeur (26. April 2017)

Wir haben ein Hornet und ein Primal. Ich beurteile beide als gleich stabil, nur die Geo ist etwas unterschiedlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Honky_ (27. April 2017)

Hallo

ich habe mal eine frage, da ich mir ein Hornet aufbauen möchte.

Ich habe noch eine komplette 3x10 XT Schaltgruppe hier liegen bis auf die Kurbel, jetzt wollte ich wissen ob ich eine SRAM 1x11 – GXP https://www.bike-mailorder.de/sram-nx-kurbelgarnitur-1x11-gxp?number=sw13851.1 verbauen kann? Ob das überhaupt geht 1x11 Kurbel mit 1x10 Kassette.


----------



## hasardeur (27. April 2017)

Ja, das geht. Die Innenbreite der Ketten ist immer gleich, also kannst Du jede Kette (9, 10, 11) auf allen Kurbeln fahren. Nur bei der Kassette passt es nicht, weil dort die äußere Breite der Kette zuschlägt.


----------



## _Honky_ (27. April 2017)

Super, danke dir für die schnelle Antwort.  
MfG


----------



## Scotti Jot (29. April 2017)

Gude

melde mich als Neuling!
bin gerade dabei ein Hornet aufzubauen.
Rahmen (red devil, L) ist unterwegs, Gabel (Sektor 150mm) ebenfalls, 11-fach XT Schaltwerk, Kassette und Trigger liegen hier schon.

Aktuell suche ich nach einer passenden, kostengünstigen Kurbel. (1-fach)
Habe eine aktuelle SLX gefunden, allerdings die B-Version mit 53mm Kettenlinie, ist wohl für 148er Naben gedacht. Keine Ahnung ob das passt. Budget für Kurbel mit Kettenblatt liegt bei 80-85€ , also wird es was gebrauchtes sein müssen.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand ein bisschen Input für mich. Würde mich freuen!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## hasardeur (29. April 2017)

Schau mal in den Bikemarkt. Für das Geld solltest Du SRAM Kurbeln bekommen. Achte aber auf abnehmbaren Spider, da sonst bei 32T nach unten Schluss ist.


----------



## Stetox (18. Mai 2017)

Hat den schon jemand ein 2017er Hornet? Am besten mit Vergleich zum alten Model.
Ich hab über ein Jahr eine Hornisse gefahren und war immer sehr zufrieden. Überlege mir, ob ich nächstes Jahr evtl wieder ein Hardtail fahre oder dann doch wieder ein Fully.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. Mai 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> da sonst bei 32T nach unten Schluss ist.


Beim 104er Lochkreis geht's bis 30 runter - immerhin.


----------



## vinylator (22. Mai 2017)

Habe mir jetzt auch eine Hornet aufgebaut. Zuerst hatte ich ein altes Rotwild RCC03 zusammengestrickt, das ging auch ganz gut, allerdings hab ich auf meinen Runden, obwohl das meiste eher tourig auf Schotterstrassen im Wald stattfindet, auch ein paar Ecken drinne, an denen das Xc-Bike dann doch sehr schnell an seine Grenzen stiess und wegen der Geometrie einfach kein Sicherheitsgefühl rüberbrachte. Das sind dann sehr steile Wege, die gerne auch Matsch und tiefen, losen Schotter bzw. lockeren Waldboden haben. Darauf will ich aber nicht verzichten, genausowenig wie auf schnelle Schotterabfahrten mit Kurven. Das Rotwild kann halt vor allem schnell bergauf und eben, bergab ists nix. Ausserdem nervt mich am Fully, dass der Hinterbau beim bergauftreten ziemlich wippt und dadurch Energie frisst. Die Idee, ein Hardtail aufzubauen, kam mir nach einer Runde mit Sohnemanns Cube-HT, das ging besser den Berg hoch und hat mich, oh Wunder, auch rückenmässig nicht getötet. Hab dann mal sinniert, wie das Bike vom Layout sein müsste und dabei kam folgendes raus:
- Rahmen Dartmoor Hornet in M 
- Gabel RS Pike RCT3 160 mm
- Shimano XT 1x11 m. Kettenblatt 32 T
- Bremse Shimano BR-M615 mit v/h 180 mm
- Laufradsatz 27,5"  DT Swiss XM 401 m. Naben DT 350
- kurzer Answer-Vorbau mit Joystick-Lenker
- Schwalbe Hans Dampf in 2.35x27.5
- Sattelstütze Bontrager Rhythm 400 mm
- Sattel Scape
- Pedale Æst Magnesium (falls Fragen kommen wegen der Farbe: 219 g!)
Die meisten Teile hab ich gebraucht aus dem Bikemarkt.

Das Gewicht liegt lt. Differenzmessung auf der Personenwaage bei 12,5 kg. Erste Fahreindrücke: Uff, ganz schön schwer zu treten im Gegensatz zum XC. Von dem hab ich die XT-Gruppe unverändert übernommen, allerdings lief dieses auf 26" und X-King. Die 27,5" verschieben das ganze übersetzungsmässig nen Gang nach oben und die Hans Dämpfe haben gefühlt mindestens den doppelten Rollwiderstand. Wenn sich jedoch mal die Schaltroutine eingeschlichen hat und man alles nen Gang kleiner fährt, dann gehts auch gut bergauf. Zwar nicht so schnell wie mit dem XC, aber das macht nix. Lift braucht man jedenfalls keinen dafür 
Bergab ist das Gerät dagegen die Show. Superstabil, sehr spursicher, selbst auf üblem Matsch der mit losem Geröll durchsetzt ist schreit das Biest nach mehr Geschwindigkeit. In schnellen Kurven auf losem Untergrund bleibt das Vorderrad da und ist jederzeit unter Kontrolle.
Alles in allem eine gute Entscheidung, sich ein Hornet aufzubauen. Das Rotwild, von dem ich lediglich den XT-Antrieb umgebaut habe, werd ich verkaufen, ein Bike reicht mir.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. Mai 2017)

Schaut gut aus! Und schön zu lesen, wie viel Spaß Du damit hast.


----------



## Felger (23. Mai 2017)

falls wer noch einen M-Rahmen in Petrol will: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/956035-dartmoor-hornet-16-m-petrol-benzin


----------



## Shimon (31. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe eine kurze Frage, bei einem Hornet (Modell 2015) was ist da die maximalle Reifenbreite (bei 26") die ich verbauen kann?
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## vinylator (31. Mai 2017)

Shimon schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe eine kurze Frage, bei einem Hornet (Modell 2015) was ist da die maximalle Reifenbreite (bei 26") die ich verbauen kann?
> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


Laut Hersteller 2.4". Bei meinem hab ich Hans Dampf in 2.35 drauf, da wird überhalb 2.4" der Platz wohl nicht mehr ausreichen. Allerdings in 650B, aber die Kettenstreben verlaufen annähernd parallel in diesem Bereich.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. Juni 2017)

Hatte meines zunächst mit 26" aufgebaut, 2,35er Maxxis Highroller. Wahnsinnig viel mehr wäre da m. E. nicht reingegangen. Bei nem 2,4er Schwalbe ist sicherlich das Ende der (sinnvollen) Fahnenstange erreicht.


----------



## flow0923 (4. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen.
Kann mir jemand die Leitungslängen fürs Hornet bei einem 18er Rahmen sagen? Besten Dank schonmal.


----------



## sundancer (11. Juni 2017)

flow0923 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Kann mir jemand die Leitungslängen fürs Hornet bei einem 18er Rahmen sagen? Besten Dank schonmal.



Von welcher Leitung?


----------



## hasardeur (11. Juni 2017)

Es gibt nur eine relevante - Bremsleitung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flow0923 (11. Juni 2017)

Korrekt, die habe ich gemeint. Hat sich aber auch schon erledigt. Ich hätte eine gebrauchte Bremse mit bereits gekürzter Leitung haben können, daraus ist nichts geworden. Also nehme ich meine alte XT. Da ist die Leitung definitiv lang genug.


----------



## fastdarkness (26. August 2017)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe da mal eine Frage - - - die zugegeben schon oft gestellt worden ist aber für mich nicht ganz beantwortet ist.

Mein Hardtail muss gehen und ich will mir ein Hornet zusammenstecken.
183 bei 89 Schrittlänge - nun bin ich mir bei der Wahl der Rahmengröße echt unschlüssig!
Einsatzzweck soll der Hometrail, Touren und aber auch mal nen Besuch im Park sein.
Mein 29" HT mit der 80mm Recon ist meist überfordert daher soll ein Spaßgerät kommen.

Hoffe Ihr könnt mir bei der Entscheidungsfindung helfen - im Moment tendiere ich zu dem L Rahmen.

Danke


----------



## Joehigashi80 (26. August 2017)

fastdarkness schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich habe da mal eine Frage - - - die zugegeben schon oft gestellt worden ist aber für mich nicht ganz beantwortet ist.
> 
> Mein Hardtail muss gehen und ich will mir ein Hornet zusammenstecken.
> ...



Würde auch L nehmen an deiner Stelle. 35-50 mm Vorbau sollte gehen.


----------



## fastdarkness (26. August 2017)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Würde auch L nehmen an deiner Stelle. 35-50 mm Vorbau sollte gehen.


Zum richtigen Schreddern im Park habe ich ja meinen Downhiller. Aber die Eingeschränktheit des Spezi geht mir bei Touren oder auf dem Trail halt auf den Sack


----------



## flow0923 (26. August 2017)

Auf jeden Fall L. Bin genau so groß und es passt perfekt.


----------



## fastdarkness (27. August 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps. Rahmen ist bestellt. Jetzt nur noch die anderen Teile zusammen suchen. LRS wird selber gebaut. Nur bei der Gabel bin ich mir nicht schlüssig. 
Wenn alles klappt könnte ich unter 12kg bleiben.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## EinZweitaccount (27. August 2017)

fastdarkness schrieb:


> Nur bei der Gabel bin ich mir nicht schlüssig.



Die Yari im 2017er Modell ist ja gerade anscheinend überall im Sale. Je nachdem ob Boost oder nicht und Federweg gibt's die schon ab 400-500 Euro.


----------



## AlexAndreas (27. August 2017)

Ich wollte mir gerade einen 2017er Rahmen bestellen und hatte Grösse M im Kopf, da habe ich noch was auf der Dartmoor Seite schauen wollen und bin auf die Grössentabelle gestossen. 
Ich bin da, mit meinen 170cm und 79cm Schrittlänge, wohl genau zwischen S und M. 
Ich hab n bisschen Schiss das der mir in M nicht verspielt genug sein könnte, in S aber zu klein für n paar Touren. 
Nach Geometrievergleichen mit meinem Dune bin ich auch nicht schlauer geworden (ich weiss auch nicht ob das vom Fully auf ein Hardtail übertragbar ist), der eine Wert spricht für S, der andere wiederum für M.
Hat jemand ungefähr meine Maße und kann mir ne Empfehlung geben?


----------



## COLKURTZ (27. August 2017)

EinZweitaccount schrieb:


> Die Yari im 2017er Modell ist ja gerade anscheinend überall im Sale. Je nachdem ob Boost oder nicht und Federweg gibt's die schon ab 400-500 Euro.



Ich habe ja auch gerade eine Yari ins 17er Hornet gebaut (eine mit 150mm). Per Ebay mit Preisvorschlag hatte ich erzielt: 329 EUR! Für eine neue und gute Gabel ist das ein klasse Preis, wie ich finde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fastdarkness (29. August 2017)

Ok, das mit der Yari habe ich verstanden.
Was gibt es denn da noch für Alternativen - was harmoniert gut mit dem Rahmen?


----------



## fastdarkness (30. August 2017)

Hey habe jetzt zwei Gabeln in der engeren Auswahl. Jeweils eine Bos Deville. Einmal 150 und einmal 170mm. Wie fährt sich das Hornet mit 170mm? Gibt es da Erfahrungen?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Geisterfahrer (31. August 2017)

170 im Hardtail finde ich persönlich übertrieben. Aber da gehen die Meinungen ja stark auseinander. Anderen ist 150 schon zuviel, und sie ziehen bei 130 die Grenze...


----------



## fastdarkness (31. August 2017)

Naja, zu den ursprünglichen 160mm ist es jetzt nicht so viel. Es sollten 150-160 werden. Die 170 ist mir nur gerade als Angebot untergekommen. Eine Enduro Gabel halt.....


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## EinZweitaccount (31. August 2017)

Ich hab in meinem Hornet 180mm. Das ist zwar maßlos übertrieben, aber es gefällt mir.


----------



## fastdarkness (31. August 2017)

EinZweitaccount schrieb:


> Ich hab in meinem Hornet 180mm. Das ist zwar maßlos übertrieben, aber es gefällt mir.



Die Frage ist- wie fährt es sich?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lepsi (1. September 2017)

Hey also ich hab an meinem 2017ner in L auch die Yari mit 160mm und bin absolut zufrieden damit.
Macht einfach nur Spaß damit zu ballern.
Hab zwar keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten aber würde es nicht mehr ändern wollen 
Und Uphill ist auch absolut unproblematisch. Hab halt mit meinen knapp 1,90 ne 430mm Sattelstütze drin.


----------



## fastdarkness (1. September 2017)

Habe jetzt die 170 BOS bestellt. Heute noch die Bauteile für den LRS. Dann kann ich vielleicht am WE schon mal die ersten Meter fahren. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## fastdarkness (17. September 2017)

Bike ist da, Rahmen hängt in dem Keller, Anbauteile sind alle dran - - - bis auf die Laufräder!
Fährt jemand von Euch den 2017er Rahmen mit einem 3.0er Reifen?
Welche Reifen nutzt ihr in der Größe?


----------



## MantaHai (25. September 2017)

Wie ist die Erfahrung mit der Haltbarkeit der Hornissen?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (25. September 2017)

Hält im Prinzip gut. Gebrochene Sitzrohre gab's wohl mal ein paar. Passiert, wenn man mit großem Stützenauszug viel im Sitzen fährt.
Wie es bei den neueren aussieht:  Noch zu neu. Ich würde mir da keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## bobschneider (11. Oktober 2017)

Hallo liebe Hornet-Techies,
kann mir jemand sagen ob der Baron Projekt 2.4 in ein Hornet von 2012 passt ohne zu schleifen ?
So wie ich die Reifendatenbank verstehe ist der nicht breiter als ein Hans Dampf in 2.35, und den fährt ein Freund im gleichen Rahmen problemlos.

Beste Grüße,
Bob


----------



## duc-mo (17. Oktober 2017)

bobschneider schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen ob der Baron Projekt 2.4 in ein Hornet von 2012 passt ohne zu schleifen ?



Schleifen wird er nicht, aber mehr als ein paar Millimeter Abstand zur Kettenstrebe wird der Reifen auch nicht haben... Bei nem "Trockenreifen" auf einer stabilen Felge könnte man damit vielleicht noch leben, aber bei nem Intermediat wie dem Baron finde ich das unsinnig! Da wirds im Matsch immer schleifen...


----------



## FloMi1989 (30. November 2017)

Moin,
ich hab Fragen zur Sattelstützenthematik:
1.
Ich sehe das richtig, dass der 2017er Rahmen erstmalig ne 30,9 Stütze braucht?
Ich fahr aktuell noch nen 2012er, möchte aber wechseln - die Stütze soll aber schon eher her, deshalb will ich sichergehen, ob ich solange auf nen Adapter zurückgreifen muss/kann (lieber so als anders rum).
2.
Auch wenn das Sitzrohr ja nun verstärkt wurde bin ich da trotzdem lieber vorsichtig. Nach meiner Berechnung Brauch ich ab dem SR noch etwa 270mm Stütze (beim 2017er - aktuell sinds 230) - also ginge ja definitiv ne Stütze mit nem 175mm Verstellbereich.
Jetzt bin ich aber mit der Gesamtlänge unsicher.
Ich hab den RaceFace Turbine Dropper im Auge, den scheints allerdings in 175 nur mit 490mm Gesamtlänge zu geben - ist das Overkill?
Sind 175mm Verstellweg überhaupt nötig? (Ich hab meine Stütze bisher immer einfach ganz nach unten gestellt).

Vielen Dank und Gruß
Flo


----------



## fastdarkness (30. November 2017)

Fahre das 2017ner Hornet.
30.9 ist korrekt, habe eine Crankbrother Highline mit 160mm verbaut.
Habe diese gerade reinbekommen. Muss aber nochmal schauen wie tief man einbauen kann.
Showstopper ist der Zug der unten aus der Sattelstütze rauskommt. Kann ich gern mal morgen schauen.


----------



## FloMi1989 (30. November 2017)

Das wär knorke!
Da fällt mir ein:
Kann ich dem 2012er Rahmen ein Bohrloch für das Kabel zumuten?
Müsste ja bei interner Kabelführung wohl oder übel gemacht werden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EinZweitaccount (30. November 2017)

-

Edit: da war ich wohl zu spät


----------



## fastdarkness (2. Dezember 2017)

FloMi1989 schrieb:


> Das wär knorke!
> Da fällt mir ein:
> Kann ich dem 2012er Rahmen ein Bohrloch für das Kabel zumuten?
> Müsste ja bei interner Kabelführung wohl oder übel gemacht werden..


Das mit dem Bohrloch kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Abe Fachmänisch ausgeführt an der Stelle sollte das keinen Einfluss auf die Stabi haben.

Die Stütze ist bei meinem L Rahmen ca 245mm eingeschoben. Mehr geht auch nicht.


----------



## fastdarkness (2. Dezember 2017)

Hier mal als Genauere Ansicht. Daher erkennt man warum bei 245mm Schnuss ist. Hier ist aber noch eine normale Stütze verbaut.


----------



## FloMi1989 (2. Dezember 2017)

OK, vielen Dank fürs nachschauen!
Da ich ja nen M-Rahmen holen will kann ich da wahrscheinlich nochmal die 51mm Sitzrohrunterschied abziehen - also passen 490 nicht!
440 sieht aber ganz gut aus würde ich sagen - also dann 150mm Verstellbereich.
Ich denke das reicht, aber schade - ganz unten sieht schon cooler aus


----------



## AlexAndreas (4. Januar 2018)

Moin Leude,
was fahrt ihr denn so für Laufräder?
An mein 2017er muss hinten ein neues her.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. Januar 2018)

Kommt drauf an, welche Reifenbreite Du möchtest und wie Du zur Religion Maulweite stehst... 
Ich habe Spank Subrosas (25er Maulweite) mit DT 350ern (36er Zahnscheiben) verbaut. Da ich noch einen Satz Hopenaben habe, speiche ich mir noch ein paar XM 481 als leichtere und breitere Alternative für daheim ein. Kann dann zwischen Hardtail und Fully wechseln.

In die Sixpack SAM (416g - Felge) habe sogar ich leichte Dellen reingefahren, obwohl ich eigentlich eher gemäßigt unterwegs bin. Die bekommt jetzt meine Frau, bevor ich ihnen den Rest gebe. Noch sind sie gut fahrbar, auch tubeless.

Mein Tip daher: Nicht zu leichte Felgen nehmen. Lieber etwas stabiler, davon hat man im Endeffekt mehr.


----------



## AlexAndreas (4. Januar 2018)

Danke Geisterfahrer. 
Ich war heut zufällig in der Nähe von einem Shop und hab mal gefragt was die so auf Lager haben. 
Nun habe ich ein Syntace W35 Laufrad gekauft.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. Januar 2018)

Super! Klasse Naben und ordentlich dimensionierte Felge für alles außer richtig heftiges Geballer.


----------



## Felger (5. Januar 2018)

beim Hornet ist bei dem Steifen Hinterbau schon was stabiles nicht so verkehrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_M. (25. Januar 2018)

Hi zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei mir die Teile für meine Hornisse zusammen zu kaufen.

Ziel ist ein 1x11 Antrieb.

Nun meine Frage. Muss ich bei den Kurbeln auf etwas achten? Genauer gesagt, ich kann von nem Kumpel ne Zee Kurbel extrem günstig bekommen. Kann es da zu Komplikationen mit dem 11´er Antrieb bzw. der Kette kommen?

Also ich hätte jetzt keine logische Erklärung warum es nicht klappen sollte. 

Danke für eure Antworten im Voraus.

Grüße...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (25. Januar 2018)

Ist die ursprünglich für 1-fach, 2-fach oder 3-fach gedacht?
1-fach: Passt.
3-fach: Passt.
2-fach: Kann Probleme mit der Kettenlinie geben, weil das Kettenblatt dann nicht mittig sitzt.


----------



## der_M. (25. Januar 2018)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ist die ursprünglich für 1-fach, 2-fach oder 3-fach gedacht?
> 1-fach: Passt.
> 3-fach: Passt.
> 2-fach: Kann Probleme mit der Kettenlinie geben, weil das Kettenblatt dann nicht mittig sitzt.



Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Mit dem mittigen Kettenblatt klingt logisch. Ist dann sicher auch für alle Kurbeln (egal welcher Hersteller) das Gleiche?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (25. Januar 2018)

Ohne Garantie, da nicht getestet, aber ich meine ja.
Ich hatte am 2015er Hornet eine Dreifach-Turbine mit entsprechendem Kettenblatt auf der mittleren Position als Einfachantrieb. Das hat gepasst.


----------



## sp00n82 (25. Januar 2018)

Shimano 3fach geht auch.


----------



## der_M. (26. Januar 2018)

Super Jungs,

danke für die Info´s.

Grüße und...

Ride your Way


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SimpleLexx (2. Februar 2018)

Guten Tag Zusammen,

habe gerade meinen 2018 Hornet Rahmen bekommen. Ganz schön schick das Teil aber die anfängliche Glückseligkeit ist ein wenig gebremst worden als ich eine Bohrung im Steuerrohr gefunden habe, deren Sinn mir nicht erschließen will und auch wahrscheinlich da auch nicht hin gehört. Eure Kommentare dazu? 
Händler habe ich angeschrieben und warte auf Antwort....


----------



## fastdarkness (2. Februar 2018)

Wenn du das Produktvideo schaust weißt du es. Schau dir mal das Zubehör an welches dabei ist!
Eine zweiteilige Schelle mit einer passenden Schraube. Beides zur Zugbefestigung das diese nicht am Rahmen schleifen. 
Vorsichtig bei der Montage, meine Schraube war zulang und hat den Gabelschaft geklemmt. Kur mit der Feile gekürzt und gut. 
Viel Spaß damit!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleLexx (2. Februar 2018)

Ahh jetzt ja........, schöne Detaillösung, danke für den Tip mit der Schraube!!

Glückseligkeit stellt sich erneut ein


----------



## der_M. (2. Februar 2018)

SimpleLexx schrieb:


> Guten Tag Zusammen,
> 
> habe gerade meinen 2018 Hornet Rahmen bekommen. Ganz schön schick das Teil...



Wo hast du geordert? Und welche Größe? Finde nirgends eine Verfügbare M in Black.

Grüße


----------



## SimpleLexx (3. Februar 2018)

Bikestacja via ebay....Gr.M...war schnell und unkompliziert. Genau, schwarz und M ist irgendwie schwierig aktuell aber ich finde das rot auch geil. 

Gruß


----------



## der_M. (3. Februar 2018)

SimpleLexx schrieb:


> Bikestacja via ebay....Gr.M...war schnell und unkompliziert. Genau, schwarz und M ist irgendwie schwierig aktuell aber ich finde das rot auch geil.
> 
> Gruß



Ja rotes Bike hatte ich schonma von Canyon. Ich WILL Black... 

Aber dann heißt es wohl warten, warten, warten. Wenigstens habe ich die Teile schon so gut wie zusammen.

Achso und danke für deine Info noch...

Grüße


----------



## marcel_wob (4. Februar 2018)

SimpleLexx schrieb:


> Bikestacja via ebay....Gr.M...war schnell und unkompliziert. Genau, schwarz und M ist irgendwie schwierig aktuell aber ich finde das rot auch geil.
> 
> Gruß


Die haben auch einen eigenen Shop, meistens noch etwas günstiger als über Ebay.

link habe ich gerade nicht da, findet Google aber...


----------



## der_M. (20. Februar 2018)

Shop habe ich gefunden. Gleiche Lage. 

Für alle die bei der Verfügbarkeit auch im Dunkeln tappen... Habe bei Trailtoys angefragt. Die sind ja quasi der offizielle Importeur in D. Mitte März soll es wohl soweit sein.


----------



## der_M. (20. Februar 2018)

Eine technische Frage habe ich noch. 

Kann mir jemand bei der Gewindesteigung der Hinterachse behilflich sein? Ist schon 12x1.0 oder? Konnte weder auf der Dartmoor Seite, als auch sonst wo im Netz was dazu finden.

Achso für den aktuellen Hornet Rahmen.

Danke im Voraus.

Grüße
Marc


----------



## Sid211985 (4. April 2018)

Hi
Hat jemand einen 4x oder ein Hornet Rahmen in S bzw XS über?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dichtling87 (14. April 2018)

Tach zusammen,

Hat hier jemand ein Hornet von 2018?
Ich bau mir gerade eins auf... jetzt hab ich das Problem das ich meine Sattelstütze nur 12cm tief in den Rahmen einschieben kann. Ist das normal? Eine Reverb würde so keinen sinn machen da ich die komplett versenken wollen würde.

Danke Gruß Manuel


----------



## der_M. (16. April 2018)

Servus,

bin gerade auch an einer 2018´er Hornisse. Aber Sattelstütze habe ich noch nicht probiert. Könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass es noch von der Rahmengröße abhängig ist (Sitzrohrlänge). Was ja in deinem Fall egal ist, da du den Rahmen ja schon hast.

Ich habe in meinen jugendlichen Leichtsinn die ConTec Drop a Gogo organisiert. Die hat minimum 10cm Einstecktiefe. 

Kann aber gerne mal probieren wie weit es bei mir geht und Bescheid geben.

Grüße
Marc


----------



## fastdarkness (20. April 2018)

Fahre ein 2017er. Auch da ist die Einschubtiefe endlich aufgrund der Öffnung für den Zug der Sattelstütze. Kann nachher mal messen wie weit.


----------



## GG71 (11. Mai 2018)

Hi All,

hat jemand von Euch ein '18er Hornet mit...

Manitou Mattoc mit 140mm
Shimano XT 1x11 Gruppe 11-46 

Magura MT2 180mm
BikeYoke Revive 160mm
aufgebaut oder im Einsatz? Gibt es irgend etwas speziell zu beachten\passt etwas nicht?
Danke!


----------



## below (13. Mai 2018)

Moin zusammen,

Ich möchte mir gern ein Trail taugliches Hardtail aufbauen und bin dabei auf das Hornet gestoßen. 

Es muss keinen Hardcore Anforderungen entsprechen, ich möchte nur mit meinem Sohn zusammen die langsam zahlreicher werdenden Trails bei uns rund ums Dorf fahren können. 

Und da ich immer noch auf meinem ungefederten Stahl Oldtimer unterwegs bin kommt der Papa da langsam nicht mehr hinterher 

Die Idee war jetzt zusammen mit dem Junior ein 26er Hornet nach und nach aus Gebrauchtteilen aufzubauen. Eben so teuer wie nötig, so günstig wie möglich 

Zwecks Laufrädern, da hätte evtl. ein Nachbar noch was rumliegen - Das 2012er Hornet hat hinten Schnellspanner mit 135mm Achsbreite oder?

Zwecks Gabel dachte ich an irgend etwas mit 140-160mm Federweg. Da gibt es ja auch gerade einiges im Bikemarkt. Marzocchi 55 zB

Rahmengrösse dürfte bei 172cm mit M ok sein oder?


----------



## chr0815 (14. Mai 2018)

below schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> Ich möchte mir gern ein Trail taugliches Hardtail aufbauen und bin dabei auf das Hornet gestoßen.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube mein letzter war einer von 2012. Bin 167 und M passte auch wohl. Manchmal kam es mir einen Ticken zu lang vor. 
Hinten gabs 135 mm Schnellspanner 
Habe im BikeMarkt ne Lyrik geschossen.

Hier noch ein Bild als Inspiration:


----------



## GG71 (17. Mai 2018)

Mal schauen, was die Garage so hergibt...


----------



## egon_mcsepp (21. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

an meinem 2012er Hornet (in größe M) ist jetzt doch endlich das Sitzrohr gebrochen, ich brauche demnächst also einen neuen Rahmen.
Ich hätte schon gerne wieder das Hornet, aber offenbar kommen da jetzt 27.5 Zoll Räder dran, und ich habe wenig Lust
mir neue Laufräder zu kaufen.
Fährt das jemand mit 26 Zoll?


----------



## GG71 (23. Mai 2018)

Es ist Größe L, trotzdem gingen mir die Spacer aus - wie weit über Steuersatz habt Ihr Eure Vorbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. Mai 2018)

Den Turm halte ich schon für fast gefährlich. Würde ich so nicht fahren.
Wenn Sattelstütze und Lenker auf der passenden Höhe sind: Schon mal über einen größeren Rahmen nachgedacht?


----------



## duc-mo (24. Mai 2018)

Spacer kann man gar nicht genug in der Restekiste haben... 
Dann erst mal probefahren und vorher würde ich nix am Gabelschaft, Lenker und Vorbau verändern!


----------



## GG71 (24. Mai 2018)

Finde ich auch zu lange, deshalb ja meine Frage. 
Rahmen ist L, XL gibt's IMHO nicht. 
Ohne Räder kein Probefahrt, ohne Probefahrt werde ich zunächst nichts kürzen. 

Welche Lenkerhöhe hat sich bei Euch bewährt?


----------



## duc-mo (24. Mai 2018)

GG71 schrieb:


> Finde ich auch zu lange, deshalb ja meine Frage.
> Rahmen ist L, XL gibt's IMHO nicht.
> Ohne Räder kein Probefahrt, ohne Probefahrt werde ich zunächst nichts kürzen.
> 
> Welche Lenkerhöhe hat sich bei Euch bewährt?



Spricht doch nix dagegen die Spacer über den Vorbau zu stecken. Am 29er fahre ich seit drei Jahren mit 20mm über dem Vorbau umher. Ich weiß schließlich nicht, welche Nutzung die Gabel in ein paar Jahren mal hat und dann will ich mich nicht über einen zu kurzen Schaft ärgern...


----------



## GG71 (24. Mai 2018)

duc-mo schrieb:


> welche Nutzung die Gabel in ein paar Jahren mal hat


Ganz soooo lange werde ich für die Probefahrt nicht brauchen.

Wie viel Spacer hast Du unten?


----------



## duc-mo (24. Mai 2018)

Ich wollte nur sagen das man bei einem anderen Rahmen eventuell einen längeren Schaft gebrauchen kann... Deshalb nehme ich lieber mehr Spacer in Fauf als den Schaft zu kurz zu schneiden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (25. Mai 2018)

Persönlich würde ich eher nicht mehr als ca. 3 - 4 cm Spacer unter dem Vorbau verwenden. Wenn das immer noch nicht reicht, käme eher ein stärker gekröpfter Lenker hin. Ich halte es aber auch so wie duc-mo und schneide im Zweifel den Schaft lieber nicht zu kurz, eben weil man nicht weiß, ob man nicht doch nochmal wechselt und der neue Rahmen einen längeren Schaft benötigt.
Dass es das Hornet nicht in größer gibt, ist mir schon klar. Weil mir der damalige L-Rahmen ein zu kurzes Sitzrohr und zu wenig Reach hatte, habe ich die Marke gewechselt. Das neue ist deutlich länger, aber hat auch ein verhältnismäßig kurzes Sitzrohr. Naja, gut für Moveloc-Fahrer.


----------



## egon_mcsepp (25. Mai 2018)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> ....habe ich die Marke gewechselt. Das neue ist deutlich länger, aber hat auch ein verhältnismäßig kurzes Sitzrohr.



Was fährst du denn jetzt?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. Mai 2018)

Bevor ein falscher Zusammenhang entsteht: Der zweite zitierte Satz bezieht sich auf das aktuelle Hornet.

Ich fahr jetzt ein Ragley MMMBop in L. Ähnliche Länge wie das aktuelle Hornet in L, allerdings längeres Sitzrohr (was mir halt besser passt) und etwas längeres Steuerrohr.


----------



## Little_Boy_Tall (1. Juni 2018)

Servus Hornissengemeinde, 
ich bin mir sicher, dass meine folgende Frage schon mal gestellt und eingehend diskutiert wurde - nur leider finde ich die betreffenden Posts nicht mehr =-/

Frage: 
wer von euch fährt einen 2017/2018er-Rahmen (mit der neuen Geo) und 26" Laufrädern? 
Dass das Tretlager tiefer kommt, weiß ich. Mir geht es eher um die sonst. Erfahrungen, im Speziellen um das Hinterrad. 

Passt ein 26er Hinterrad in den 2017/2018er-Rahmen rein oder schleift es an den Kettenstreben-Innenseiten (kurz vor dem Tretlager), aufgrund deren Form? 

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus und schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Zingu (2. Juni 2018)

Little_Boy_Tall schrieb:


> Servus Hornissengemeinde,
> ich bin mir sicher, dass meine folgende Frage schon mal gestellt und eingehend diskutiert wurde - nur leider finde ich die betreffenden Posts nicht mehr =-/
> 
> Frage:
> ...


Ich 
passt und macht spaß
(2,4 Rubber queen passt problemlos)
lg zig


----------



## GG71 (14. August 2018)

Hallo Leute,

wo kann man diese HR-Achse kaufen:
http://dartmoor-bikes.com/hardware/accessories/frame-axles-0
Gewinde M12x1.75 was ist das für ein Standard?!

Ich frage für ein Hornet '18

Edit: Und eine Bezugsquelle für passende Schaltauge suche ich auch.

Danke!


----------



## EinZweitaccount (14. August 2018)

GG71 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wo kann man diese HR-Achse kaufen:
> http://dartmoor-bikes.com/hardware/accessories/frame-axles-0
> ...



https://26bikes.com/shop/tools/frame-service/prod/dartmoor-12mm-thru-axle

die haben auch die Schaltaugen


----------



## Ponyboy_Curtis (14. August 2018)

Hallo,
leider ist einiges dazwischen gekommen und mein 2016er Hornet ist immer noch nicht fertig. Jetzt scheitert es eigentlich nur noch an Laufrädern. Habt ihr da vielleicht einen Tipp? Die Eckpunkte sind: Shimano Freilauf, 26", HR: 135x12, VR: 110x20, Einsatz eher ruppige Trails, weniger brachiale Sprünge. Preislich würde ich ungern über 300€ gehen, daher fallen Hope und Co. leider raus. Gibt es da was, womit man erstmal zufrieden fahren kann? Die Kombination die ich brauche scheint mir nicht besonders gängig zu sein.


----------



## DHmax00 (14. August 2018)

Servus!

Mein Dartmoor ist seit längerem schon fertig
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2290717?in=user
Habe auch schon den einen oder anderen trail damit bearbeitet.

Habe noch einen laufradsatz und eine gabel übrig falls wer Interesse hat.

Mfg
Max


----------



## GG71 (14. August 2018)

Ich bin bei 95%



Neu: Kurbel doch 175mm, Kettenblatt Melon 28-32
Fehlt: Sattelstütze, Lenkerhöhe (Schaft kürzen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PazClemenza (16. August 2018)

Moin zusammen,

wie siehts denn Größentechnisch bei 180cm und ner 84er Schrittlänge aus? Tendiere zu L, mein FS hat nochmal 1,5 cm mehr Reach... Vorschläge, Ideen?

Grüße, Jakob


----------



## klongidonki (16. August 2018)

Hi, ich überlege mir einen Hornet Rahmen zuzulegen(aktuelle Generation). Da ich keine Info dazu finden kann - wieviel Zähne darf denn die Kurbel max. haben um noch rein zu passen? Bei den Kompletträder verwenden sie selbst überall 32T aber ich würde gern ggf. 36/38T verwenden. Da die Frage warscheinlich eh kommt - ja ist eher bergab orientiert .. allerdings muss ich auch in der City schnell vorankommen können daher wäre ein Größeres Ritzel durchaus wünschenswert.


----------



## below (16. August 2018)

Warum kein 2x?


----------



## PazClemenza (16. August 2018)

Für 2x ist der Rahmen nicht gedacht, oder? Nach den Bildern würde ich sagen mehr als 34 geht nicht... Aber: Reine Mutmaßung


----------



## klongidonki (16. August 2018)

@below genau das ist das Ding. Der Umwerfer soll wohl nicht dran gehen so wie ich das verstanden habe. ergo 1x aber dann wärs blöd wenn da nur 32 rein passen würde.


----------



## below (16. August 2018)

Ah ok, kenne den neuen Rahmen nicht, hab einen 2012er


----------



## GG71 (16. August 2018)

EinZweitaccount schrieb:


> https://26bikes.com/shop/tools/frame-service/prod/dartmoor-12mm-thru-axle
> 
> die haben auch die Schaltaugen


Hat geklappt, wenn auch nicht ganz billig. Danke!


----------



## PazClemenza (18. August 2018)

klongidonki schrieb:


> Hi, ich überlege mir einen Hornet Rahmen zuzulegen(aktuelle Generation). Da ich keine Info dazu finden kann - wieviel Zähne darf denn die Kurbel max. haben um noch rein zu passen? Bei den Kompletträder verwenden sie selbst überall 32T aber ich würde gern ggf. 36/38T verwenden. Da die Frage warscheinlich eh kommt - ja ist eher bergab orientiert .. allerdings muss ich auch in der City schnell vorankommen können daher wäre ein Größeres Ritzel durchaus wünschenswert.



36 geht maximal!

Welche Größen (bei welcher Körpergröße) fahrt ihr beim 2018er so? Komme nicht zum Probefahren...


----------



## klongidonki (20. August 2018)

PazClemenza schrieb:


> 36 geht maximal!



Thank you - fantastische Nachrichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PazClemenza (20. August 2018)

klongidonki schrieb:


> Thank you - fantastische Nachrichten



Immer gerne  hier noch die Quelle:


----------



## klongidonki (29. August 2018)

Hi nochmal. Nach Abwegung aller Möglichkeiten will ich so ein Teil haben - das einzige was zu meinem Glück noch fehlt wäre ein Probesitzen. Vieleicht gibt es ja hier jemanden der eine aktuelle Hornet(idealerweise in L) besitzt und ich da mal vorbeikommen könnte. Ich hab mal ne grobe Karte gezeichnet wo ich hinkommen könnte(so in etwa). Sprich alles rund um Köln bis rauf nach Düsseldorf, Remscheid, Wuppertal, in die Eifel rein(auch noch tiefer als eingezeichnet - Richtung Nürburgring), alles Entlang der A3 bis runter nach Frankfurt. Vieleicht gibt es ja hier jemanden der in diesem Gebiet irgendwo ne Hornet stehen hat. Meldet euch gern per PN


----------



## MAxBer (31. August 2018)

Hey,
ich möchte mir ein 2018er Hornet aufbauen weiß aber nicht welches Tretlager ich brauche?
Ich bin recht neu und im Internet finde ich so leicht auch nichts. 
Als Kurbeln dachte ich an die Sram NX Eagle Kurbel wenn das relevant seien sollte.#

Danke schon mal Max.


----------



## MAxBer (31. August 2018)

MAxBer schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich möchte mir ein 2018er Hornet aufbauen weiß aber nicht welches Tretlager ich brauche?
> Ich bin recht neu und im Internet finde ich so leicht auch nichts.
> Als Kurbeln dachte ich an die Sram NX Eagle Kurbel wenn das relevant seien sollte.#
> ...


würde das hier passen?: 
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/sram-dub-bsa-mtb-innenlager-716616


----------



## PazClemenza (31. August 2018)

MAxBer schrieb:


> würde das hier passen?:
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/sram-dub-bsa-mtb-innenlager-716616



Das passt, allerdings nur mit DUB Kurbel  (neuer Sram Standard). Gängig sind Lager für 24 mm Kurbeln, 30mm gibt es auch einige. Kommt eben drauf an, was du für eine Krbel möchtest.


----------



## MAxBer (31. August 2018)

PazClemenza schrieb:


> Das passt, allerdings nur mit DUB Kurbel  (neuer Sram Standard). Gängig sind Lager für 24 mm Kurbeln, 30mm gibt es auch einige. Kommt eben drauf an, was du für eine Krbel möchtest.


Ja danke das müsste ja auch die sein, oder?
https://www.tomsbikeparts.eu/epages...83449936/Products/1990101/SubProducts/1990104


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PazClemenza (31. August 2018)

Ja, passt! GX (nächsthöhere, etwas leichtere Gruppe) sollte es für einen ähnlichen Preis geben


----------



## PazClemenza (31. August 2018)

z.B. hier, Komplettgruppe inkl. Lager: 

https://shop.zweirad-stadler.de/Fah...qpnvf3biflvVlTE0Lme0Ar_82h45OK1xoCoVEQAvD_BwE


----------



## MAxBer (31. August 2018)

ok danke für die schnelle Hilfe


----------



## benjaminwi (15. Oktober 2018)

Kann man das hornet mit 26" laufrädern und gabel aufbauen ohne dass die Geometrie ddarunter leidet?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (15. Oktober 2018)

Kommt darauf an, auf was man selbst Wert legt. Wer ein solch tiefes Tretlager mag, der kann es machen. Wer mehr Bodenfreiheit haben möchte, sollte es lassen.
Das Hornet hat ja einen BB-Drop von 30 mm.
Ein Ragley Blue Pig z. B. hat von Haus aus 50 mm, hat also bei der selben Laufradgröße ein 2 cm tieferes Tretlager.
Mit 26" Rädern im Hornet ist das Tretlager immer noch höher als im Ragley (der Unterschied im Durchmesser zwischen 26" und 650b beträgt ja 25 mm).
Vorausgesetzt, die messen im gleichen Ein-/Ausfederzustand:
http://dartmoor-bikes.com/sites/default/files/documents/2018_Dartmoor_MTB_frames_geometry.pdf
http://ragleybikes.com/products/bluepig-27-5-complete-bike-2017/


----------



## benjaminwi (15. Oktober 2018)

Danke für die schnelle hilfreiche Antwort.


----------



## Lepsi (25. Oktober 2018)

Hey Leute,
ich bin gerade dabei mir ein Dartmoor Blackbird aufzubauen vielleicht hat da ja von euch auch jemand Interesse daran. Hier zur Forum Seite. Nicht wundern habe ich heute erst erstellt. Content kommt noch was 
Grüße


----------



## Deleted 54516 (28. Oktober 2018)

Hallo allerseits,
ich möchte mir ein Traillastiges Hardtail zusammenbauen.
Als Rahmen soll der Dartmoor Hornet in 27,5 Zoll werden. Hinein kommt ne 140er FOX.
der Einsatz wird im Gebirge stattfinden ( schön hochkurbeln und nette Trails runter )oder auch mal Vinschgau Gardasee etc.
Ich habe ne 87er Schrittlänge bei 1,86 Grö0e.
Was denkt ihr welche Rahmengröße brauch ich 

danke vorab


----------



## GG71 (28. Oktober 2018)

Es gibt nur S, M und L. 
S und M wären Dir zu klein.


----------



## Downhiller4life (10. November 2018)

Servus in die Runde, 
bin auch gerade dabei mir meine Hornisse zusammenzubauen. Da es das aller erste Mal ist, dass ich ein Rad zusammenbaue kommen einige Fragen auf. Momentan beschäftige ich mich mit dem Antrieb und dem Laufradsatz. Ich habe mir überlegt die Sram Gx Eagle Gruppe zu wählen. Würde da technisch irgendetwas dagegensprechen? Vielleicht habe ich ja etwas nicht bedacht. Welches Innenlager benötige ich für einen 2018er Rahmen? Habe mich da ehrlich gesagt noch nicht genau eingelesen welche Maße da beachtet werden müssen aber wenn mir schoneimal jemand sagen könnte welche Innenlager ich benötige könnte ich es vielleicht besser nachvollziehen und hätte schonmal sichere Daten. 

Meine zweite Frage wäre dann die Wahl des Laufradsatzes. Momentan tendiere ich zu den Hope Tech Enduro Laufrädern. Wenn ich einen 12-Fach Antrieb von Sram verwende brauche ich doch dann eine Sram XD Ritzelaufnahme oder? 

Danke schonmal im voraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_DH (10. November 2018)

Innenlager ist ein BSA (mit Gewinde) und dann entsprechend der Kurbelachse... GXP ist bei Sram häufig zu finden (24mm auf 22mm). Für die Sram 12-Fach Schaltgruppe brauchst du einen XD Freilauf außer du nimmst die NX 12-Fach Gruppe, da wäre es ein Shimano Freilauf.

Edit: Die Gehäusebreite muss noch beachtet werden. 68/73mm

Das hier wäre eine passendes Innenlager für eine Sram GXP Kurbel. Beim Kettenblatt musst du darauf achten dass es 6mm Offset (non boost) hat.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (13. November 2018)

danke dir 

bin ich evtl. mit dem Primal für meinen Einsatzzweck,besser dran ?


----------



## Chris_DH (13. November 2018)

Das kommt auf den Einsatzzweck an  Was haste denn vor?


----------



## Joehigashi80 (13. November 2018)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> danke dir
> 
> bin ich evtl. mit dem Primal für meinen Einsatzzweck,besser dran ?


Hab noch ein Primal in L übrig....


----------



## Deleted 54516 (13. November 2018)

Servus,
Baujahr , Farbe ??
27,5 oder 26 Zoll


----------



## Joehigashi80 (13. November 2018)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> Servus,
> Baujahr , Farbe ??
> 27,5 oder 26 Zoll


Rahmen 2015, aufgebaut 2016. Gefahren ca. 150 km. Aufgebaut mit 27,5. Pike RCT3 DPA 160-130, GX 10-fach. Kurbel SRAM S1000, Reverb Stealth 150 B1 usw. 






Sorry für die schlechte Qualität, ist auf WhatsApp raus weil ich kein besseres Bild mehr auf meinem Handy habe.

Sattel, Lenker und Griffe sind mittlerweile andere dran. Zuletzt gefahren wurde es im Januar 18


----------



## Deleted 54516 (13. November 2018)

danke dir,
aber das ist die Farbe dich ich GAR NICHT suche

trotzdem danke


----------



## Joehigashi80 (13. November 2018)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> danke dir,
> aber das ist die Farbe dich ich GAR NICHT suche
> 
> trotzdem danke


Kein Problem, gerne.

P.S.: Evtl. wird es im Winter entlackt.


----------



## Downhiller4life (20. Dezember 2018)

Hey Leute,
ich bin malwieder total verzweifelt. Ich bekomme die Schaltung einfach nicht richtig ausgerichtet. Nun ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Schaltauge ziemlich krumm ist. Muss das so? Da der Rahmen komplett neu ist kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass es schon verborgen ist. Allerdings würde das meine Probleme mit der Gx eagle erklären! 
Vielleicht könnt ihr ja mal kurz bei euch schauen ob das normal ist. 
Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sid211985 (20. Dezember 2018)

Dein Schaltauge sieht sehr verbogen aus. Dann ist es klar das du die Schaltung nicht gescheit eingestellt bekommst


----------



## below (20. Dezember 2018)

Die Schaltröllchen müssen schon senkrecht unter der Kassette stehen. Entweder die Perspektive täuscht oder das achaltauge ist extrem verbogen.


----------



## Downhiller4life (20. Dezember 2018)

Also muss es komplett gerade sein? Da es ein komplett neuer Rahmen ist würde mich das schon extrem Ärgern. Dabei wollte ich doch morgen endlich testen .


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. Dezember 2018)

Nach dem Foto ist das Schaltauge leider verbogen. So lässt sich die Schaltung nicht sauber einstellen, schon gar nicht eine, was das angeht, relativ empfindliche 12-fach-Schaltung.


----------



## Downhiller4life (20. Dezember 2018)

Habe ich mir schon fast gedacht. Danke für die schnelle Hilfe!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. Dezember 2018)

Viel Erfolg bei der Reklamation!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grobi85 (26. Dezember 2018)

Hi,

ich hab bei meinem Hornet ein Problem mit dem Innenlager / Kurbel.
Verbauen will ich ein GXP von SRAM und eine SRAM GX Krubel.
Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher wo ich die Spacer einbauen muss. 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## xyzHero (26. Dezember 2018)

Ein Spacer auf der Antriebsseite.
€dit: Meine Aussage war blödsinn.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Geisterfahrer (26. Dezember 2018)

Muss ich widersprechen:
Das Hornet hat ein 73er Innenlagergehäuse. Da gehört bei GXP überhaupt kein Spacer rein. Bei Shimano käme einer rein.


----------



## xyzHero (26. Dezember 2018)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Muss ich widersprechen:
> Das Hornet hat ein 73er Innenlagergehäuse. Da gehört bei GXP überhaupt kein Spacer rein. Bei Shimano käme einer rein.



Korrekt, auf deinen Hinweis recherchiert. Mein Fehler. Ich fahr dann falsch rum

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Geisterfahrer (26. Dezember 2018)

Dürfte trotzdem nix passieren. Man kann ja auch eine Kettenführung mit einbauen, ohne dass sich etwas verspannt.


----------



## Grobi85 (26. Dezember 2018)

Ohman mir is was doofes passiert xD
Hab aus versehen ein Shimano BB eingebaut. Da is die GXP Kurbel dann viel zu lang


----------



## memphis35 (26. Dezember 2018)

Grobi85 schrieb:


> Da is die GXP Kurbel dann viel zu lang


Ist sie nicht , aber auf der linken Seite zu dünn
Oder du hast auch die falsche Kurbel für den Rahmen .


----------



## Grobi85 (26. Dezember 2018)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Ist sie nicht , aber auf der linken Seite zu dünn
> Oder du hast auch die falsche Kurbel für den Rahmen .



Dann kann ich mir das nicht erklären


----------



## Sid211985 (26. Dezember 2018)

Ist die Kurbel auch richtig fest drauf geschraubt?


----------



## memphis35 (26. Dezember 2018)

Du hast ein Shimanolager montiert . Das passt halt nicht zur GXP Kurbel . Außerdem gehört beim Shimanolager ein 2,5mm Spacer auf der Antriebsseite montiert . Dann bleibt auf der Antriebsseite ein kl. Spalt , da die Kurbel mit dem richtigen Lager auf der linken Seite fixiert wird . Anleitungen studieren sind da halt kein Fehler .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grobi85 (26. Dezember 2018)

mit drehmomentschlüssel ca. 52Nm wie in der Anleitung beschrieben...


----------



## Grobi85 (26. Dezember 2018)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Du hast ein Shimanolager montiert . Das passt halt nicht zur GXP Kurbel . Außerdem gehört beim Shimanolager ein 2,5mm Spacer auf der Antriebsseite montiert . Dann bleibt auf der Antriebsseite ein kl. Spalt , da die Kurbel mit dem richtigen Lager auf der linken Seite fixiert wird . Anleitungen studieren sind da halt kein Fehler .



jap. Muss das morgen nochmal auf das SRAM lager umbauen. Im eifer des Gefechts das falsche erwischt xD


----------



## memphis35 (26. Dezember 2018)

Grobi85 schrieb:


> jap. Muss das morgen nochmal auf das SRAM lager umbauen. Im eifer des Gefechts das falsche erwischt xD


Hast du die ganzen Teile zu hause herumliegen . Oder wie kommt man an Feiertagen so schnell zu den div. Materialien ?


----------



## fresh_ozelot (29. Dezember 2018)

Hallo allerseits,
ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe:
Ich fahre aktuell ein 140er Slide und möchte, auch aufgrund der Wartung eines Fullies, gerne auf etwas einfacheres, sprich ein Hardtail, umsteigen. Das Rad soll also mein einziges Mountainbike werden. Eingesetzt werden soll es sowohl auf Touren als auch auf Trails. Ein-, zweimal im Jahr könnte es mich auch in den Bikepark verschlagen.
Ich bin dann aufgrund der, wie ich finde, sehr schönen Optik und der 27.5" Laufräder beim Dartmoor Hornet hängen geblieben, bin mir allerdings etwas unsicher, was die tourentauglichkeit angeht und wollte mal eure Meinung einholen.
Auch würde mich interessieren, wo ihr gewichtstechnisch mit euren Bikes gelandet seid.

Gruß
Julian


----------



## Geisterfahrer (29. Dezember 2018)

Klar kann man mit dem Hornet auch Touren fahren! Da würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Der Sitzwinkel ist steil genug, das neue ist länger als der Vorgänger, damit kommt man gut den Berg hoch.

Im Schnitt dürften 650b-Enduro-Hardtails mit Alurahmen und Schaltung wohl so bei ca. 13,5 kg liegen (reine Schätzung meinerseits aus eigenen Erfahrungen sowie Gewichtsangaben im Forum).
Mit stabileren Teilen oder Geschichten wie Rohloff/Pinion/Stahlrahmen bzw niedrigerem Budget kann man sie auch gut in Richtung 15 kg oder gar darüber treiben.
Mit hohem Budget und wenn es nicht für die allerhärtesten Sachen herhalten muss, kann man es auch in Richtung 11 kg herunterhungern. Deutlich darunter wird es m. E. dann schon etwas windig.

Mein Ragley liegt beispielsweise bei ziemlich genau 12 kg. Nicht total ausgereizt, aber natürlich auch keine Reifen mit DH-Karkasse mehr. Budget so lala. 
Mit dem Hornetrahmen und meinen Teilen würde sich da nicht groß was ändern. Käme auf's Gleiche raus.
Ich fahre es mittlerweile am liebsten von allen meinen Rädern.


----------



## Downhiller4life (29. Dezember 2018)

Kann mich da nur anschließen! Habe mein Dartmoor Hornet letzte Woche endlich fertig gebaut und das Teil geht mit der gx eagle Schaltung wirklich gut bergauf und bergab ist es sowieso eine Waffe!


----------



## Downhiller4life (30. Dezember 2018)

Hey Leute bei mir sind malwieder einige Fragen aufgekommen.
Kennt sich hier jemand mit der Montage einer Gx Eagle Kasette auf einen XD Freilauf aus? In der Lieferung der Felge war nämlich ein Spacer enthalten ( siehe Bild) jedoch brauche ich laut Anweisung kein Spacer für eine Eagle Kasette. Genau daneben befindet sich jedoch eine Notiz die ich nicht ganz verstehe. Kann mir vielleicht jemand erklären was damit gemeint ist? Das Laufrad ist eine Hope Tech Enduro Laufrad und kam fertig vormontiert mit XD Freilauf. Die Kasette habe ich blank auf den Freilaufkörper ohne Spaccer montiert. Ist das dann richtig so?

Mein zweites Problem hat ebenfalls mit dem hinteren Laufrad zutun. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass das Hinterrad bei angezogener Steckachse deutlich schwergängiger läuft. Woran kann das liegen? Die Steckachse ist nicht zu fest angezogen, löse ich diese jedoch läuft es wieder perfekt. Kann es vielleicht an der Kontermutter liegen welche das Schaltauge hält? Wie fest habt ihr diese angezogen? Oder ist das bei neuen Naben normal und das ganze muss sich erstmal einrollen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Diesti (31. Dezember 2018)

Was ich weiss, wird der normal nur bei Shimanofreilauf benötigt so wies eben auch am Sackerl steht. Zumindest wars bei meinen Flow MK3 so


----------



## Downhiller4life (1. Januar 2019)

Ja genau das denke ich eigentlich auch. Aber dann verstehe ich nicht von welchem Spacer in der Notiz für den XD Freilaufkörper die Rede ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diesti (1. Januar 2019)

Könnt mir vorstellen dass der verweis nur auf die Naben Endkappen bezogen ist. Denn es steht ja man soll sie demontieren, dann die Kassette montieren und wieder die Endkappen auf die Nabenachse stecken. Auf dem Sackerl wo der Spacer drinnen ist, ist ja nur von 9/10 Fach und den Shimano Kassetten die auf normale Freiläufe passen die rede.

Dass würde übrigens auch dein 2tes Problem erklären. Wenn du die Nabenendkappe drauf lässt und die Kassette montierst, wird dass auf die Nabenlagerdrücken und schwergängig werden. Ist aber schwierig dass wirklich zu eruieren über ferndiagnose


----------



## Downhiller4life (1. Januar 2019)

Das könnte es natürlich sein! Und ich habe mich die ganze Zeit gefragt welcher hub Spacer gemeint ist 
Dann weder ich die morgen mal kurz abziehen und wieder draufstecken und schauen ob das Besserung bringt. 
Danke für deinen Tipp!


----------



## Sid211985 (1. Januar 2019)

Aller Anfang ist schwer , ist mir auch schon passiert


----------



## Downhiller4life (2. Februar 2019)

Hey Leute, 
kann mir kurz jemand sagen welchen Sattelklemmendurchmesser ich für einen 2018er Hornet Rahmen brauche? Passt eine 170mm reverb Sattelstütze überhaupt in den Rahmen? Meine gelesen zu haben dass es da Probleme gibt. 
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Grobi85 (2. Februar 2019)

30.9 Rohr 
34.9 Klemme


----------



## Downhiller4life (2. Februar 2019)

Top! Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiRoNiX (11. Februar 2019)

Sooo ... Habe seid kurzen auch ein Hornet .... Habe am Anfang auch Probleme gehabt mit der Reverb  Ich weiss nicht wie es bei den neueren Rahmen ist, allerdings bei den älteren haben die ja noch das stealth Loch gebohrt allerdings keine Führungen  Naja auf jeden Fall nach kurzen überlegen und nach ausprobieren mit Klebeführunegn ( Hat mir nicht wirklich gefallen) Habe ich dann doch zum Bohrer gegriffen und sieht meiner Meinung nach Top aus 



PS Sorry für das Chaos im Hintergrund ... Aber wo gearbeitet wird fällt Spähne 
Bin gespannt was ihr dazu sagt ...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (11. Februar 2019)

Ich erkenne es nicht genau: Hast Du da von oben in's Tretlagergehäuse reingebohrt? Die zwei offensichtlichen Löcher am Unterrohr sind doch Flaschenhalterösen, oder?


----------



## NiRoNiX (11. Februar 2019)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ich erkenne es nicht genau: Hast Du da von oben in's Tretlagergehäuse reingebohrt? Die zwei offensichtlichen Löcher am Unterrohr sind doch Flaschenhalterösen, oder?



Ich hab die zwei Löcher für den Getränkehalter/ Kabelführung gebohrt... Ins tretlager von oben habe ich nichts gebohrt


----------



## GG71 (11. Februar 2019)

Ich habe auch schon über 2x Löcher für Getränkehalter nachgedacht, mich jedoch nicht getraut...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (11. Februar 2019)

NiRoNiX schrieb:


> Ich hab die zwei Löcher für den Getränkehalter/ Kabelführung gebohrt... Ins tretlager von oben habe ich nichts gebohrt


Jetzt!
Unter den Getränkehalter kommt die Leitungsführung.

Gefällt mir!  Die fehlende Flaschenhaltermöglichkeit hatte mich am Hornet auch genervt.


----------



## Chris_DH (11. Februar 2019)

Fidloc mit dem Universal-Halter, hält super!


----------



## NiRoNiX (11. Februar 2019)

GG71 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon über 2x Löcher für Getränkehalter nachgedacht, mich jedoch nicht getraut...



Naja ... Mein Rahmen hatte an der Stelle von den Flaschenhalterlöchern ca 1,5 mm Wandstärke ... Meiner Meinung nach sollte da nichts passieren,außer man will jetzt mit dem Gerät vorallem im Bikepark fahren ... Ich habe mir das als Tourenrad aufgebaut (habe für n Bikepark ein anderes Rad) kann aber gerne irgendwann mal Zwischenbericht geben wenn ich die ersten richtigen Trails gefahren bin ...( Noch liegt ja leider Schnee)


----------



## GG71 (11. Februar 2019)

Chris_DH schrieb:


> Fidloc mit dem Universal-Halter, hält super!


Habe jetzt mit Klett, hält auch, nur...


----------



## NiRoNiX (11. Februar 2019)

Ja mein größeres Problem war nicht der Flaschenhalter sondern das mir die Halterung für die versenkbare Sattelstütze gefehlt haben und mir Klebehalter einfach nicht gefallen haben ... Der Flaschenhalter war eher noch ein Zusatz wenn man eh Löcher bohren muss ...
Also die 1,5 mm waren geschätzt aber eher zu dünn .... es waren ca 1,5-2,5 mm


----------



## Achtzig (11. Februar 2019)

Ich hab in meinem auch Löcher fürn Flaschenhalter. Hält seit Jahren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_DH (11. Februar 2019)

GG71 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt mit Klett, hält auch, nur...




Nur...?


----------



## GG71 (11. Februar 2019)

Chris_DH schrieb:


> Nur...?


Na hässlich halt. 
Gut, man kann es in Nullkomanix wegmachen.


----------



## Chris_DH (11. Februar 2019)

Deswegen ja fidlock


----------



## GG71 (11. Februar 2019)

Hat Gummibänder statt Klett, oder?
So ein Style-Quantensprung ist das auch wieder nicht 

Habe die hier:
https://www.rosebikes.de/sks-germany-sks-anywhere-flaschenhalter-821038


----------



## Chris_DH (11. Februar 2019)

Du hast halt den klobigen Halter nicht. Das System funktioniert super und hält bombenfest


----------



## UphillPuzzy (22. Februar 2019)

Moin moin ich hab mir fur mein hornet nen hr von hope bestellt mit einer Einbau länge von 142mm mal 12 mm  jetzt mein Problem die nabe scheint  zu groß  zu sein also eher ne 148mm nabe gibt's  da nen Kit von/für hope. Oder brauch ich jetzt echt nen komplett  neues laufradt. .....?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. Februar 2019)

UphillPuzzy schrieb:


> Moin moin ich hab mir fur mein hornet nen hr von hope bestellt mit einer Einbau länge von 142mm mal 12 mm  jetzt mein Problem die nabe scheint  zu groß  zu sein also eher ne 148mm nabe gibt's  da nen Kit von/für hope. Oder brauch ich jetzt echt nen komplett  neues laufradt. .....?


Hast Du ein aktuelles Hornet oder ein älteres? Das ältere hat 135 x 12 am Hinterrad. Da bräuchtest Du einfach nur einen anderen Adapter für die 142er Nabe.
Wenn Du eine Boost-Nabe hast, kannst Du die nicht via Adapter schmaler machen. Umgekehrt ginge ggf., also eine 142er auf Boost umbauen.


----------



## UphillPuzzy (22. Februar 2019)

Ja älter sollte von 2015/16 sein aber mein altes lr ist auch 142mm.....mhhhh komisch. ...


----------



## UphillPuzzy (22. Februar 2019)

Aber wenn es mit nem Adapter getan ist,ist ja gut.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UphillPuzzy (22. Februar 2019)

Das hab ich mir gekauft..... halt nur in 26zoll

https://www.bike24.de/p1167654.html


----------



## UphillPuzzy (22. Februar 2019)

So wie ich das jetzt verstanden hab kann ich die nabe/lr nicht verwenden. ..da die nabe zu breit ist und man sie nicht auf 135mm reduzieren  kann ....


----------



## below (22. Februar 2019)

Also ich hab nen 2012er Hornet Rahmen, ebenfalls mit 135mm und mein Laufrad hatte 142. Da gab es nen Reduziersatz für und es hat ohne Probleme funktioniert. Das sollte es doch von Hope auch geben. Für meine Nabe sah das so aus: https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...Flag-Expert-Charger-Expert-ADD-Expert-p38236/


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. Februar 2019)

UphillPuzzy schrieb:


> So wie ich das jetzt verstanden hab kann ich die nabe/lr nicht verwenden. ..da die nabe zu breit ist und man sie nicht auf 135mm reduzieren  kann ....



Doch, geht.
Bei der Pro 4 bräuchtest Du den Typ 9: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/Umruestkit-fuer-Pro-4-Naben-p57642/

Oder auch bei Bike24: https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=22288;menu=1000,2,98;mid[222]=1;pgc[6621]=17033
Hub241


----------



## UphillPuzzy (22. Februar 2019)

Oki ...Danke hab schon schlechte  Laune bekommen. .... und so sollte man(n) nicht ins We starten....


----------



## GG71 (2. März 2019)

Experiment:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_DH (7. August 2019)

Verkauft...


----------



## rockshoxrevel (2. September 2019)

Grüße,

passt beim 2018/2019er hornet vorne ein 36t Blatt oder ist bei 34t Schluss?


----------



## Downhiller4life (10. Januar 2020)

Servus zusammen, 

ich benötige nochmal kurz eure Hilfe. Leider hat sich meine Steckachse vom Dartmoor Hornet verabschiedet. Hat sich festgefressen und ich hab sie dann in meiner Hektik rundgedreht. Schande über mein Haupt  
Leider bekomme ich jetzt nirgendwo eine passende Steckachse her. Weiß einer von euch welche Steckachsen zum Gewinde passen? Ich meine die Maße sind ja klar aber ich habe schon einmal eine bestellt und da hat dann das Gewinde nicht gepasst. Die originale Steckachse ist leider nicht mehr lieferbar. Wäre euch echt dankbar wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet.


----------



## GG71 (10. Januar 2020)

Hier schon geschaut? 





						26bikes shop
					






					26bikes.com


----------



## ma1208 (17. Januar 2020)

Servus!
Ich habe gestern im Eifer des Gefechtes eine DVO Diamond 29" 150 mm geschossen. Die Idee war mein Hornet zum Mullet umzubauen. Hat ja hier schon mal jemand gemacht. Nun bin ich mir aber nicht mehr sicher, ob es sinnvoll ist und wollte mal Eure Meinung abfragen. 

Derzeit habe ich eine 27,5" Lyrik mit 170 mm drin (s. Foto). Die müsste eine Einbaulänge von 562 mm haben, wenn's hier richtig steht. 

Die DVO hat bei 150 mm laut Website eine Einbaulänge von 572 mm. Also 10 mehr. Nun sollte meine Front im Hornet nicht unbedingt noch höher werden, als sie ist. Die DVO kann ich auf 130 runter traveln, dann müsste ja eine Einbaulänge von 552 mm übrig bleiben, also 10 weniger als die Lyrik. Der Radius des 29" Rades ist aber grob 20 mm mehr als beim 27,5. Demnach wäre die Front immer noch (vereinfacht) rund 10 mm höher. 

Zusammenfassung: Ich hätte bei 130 mm 29" DVO immer noch eine 10 mm höhere Front als bei der 27,5" Lyrik. Kann das sein??? Kommt mir irgendwie falsch vor. Habe ich einen Denkfehler? Oder falsche Maße? Ich weiß nicht, ob ich für das Experiment "Mullet" 40 mm Federweg opfern will und trotzdem noch 10 mm höher sein möchte...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. Januar 2020)

Kurz überschlagen: 29" bringt ca. 19 mm mehr Bauhöhe (differiert ggf. je nach Reifen).
Bei der Lyrik finde ich ne Einbauhöhe von 572mm, allerdings bei 180mm Federweg.
Die Angaben zur Diamond sind auch korrekt.
Wenn die Höhe der Front gleich bleiben soll, müsstest Du auf 5 cm Federweg verzichten.
Dazu kommt, dass das die Daten im ausgefederten Zustand sind. Deine 170er Gabel fährst Du garantiert mit mehr Sag als Du ne 120er fahren würdest.


----------



## ma1208 (17. Januar 2020)

Das mit dem Sag ist natürlich ein Argument. Das würde das ganze dann nochmal verschärfen. Ich glaube das war ne blöde Idee und ich lasse es besser.


----------



## Felger (22. Januar 2020)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Sag ist natürlich ein Argument. Das würde das ganze dann nochmal verschärfen. Ich glaube das war ne blöde Idee und ich lasse es besser.


ne, das mit dem sag entschärft das - aber 3-4 cm Federweg solltest du sinnvollerweise weglassen.

kannst dir ja mal das von gazzpacho ansehen. hat auch 29 vorne


gazzpacho schrieb:


> Mein Hornet in der Tourenversion








__





						Zeigt her eure "DARTMOOR HORNETS"
					

Ich hab aber nur eine Fox 36 in 26", der Rahmen ist ja 27,5", weiß jemand ob ich 27,5 Räder in die 26" Gabel bekomme? Wie wäre es mit Messen? Der Radius bei 26" ist 1,25 cm geringer als bei 650b.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. Januar 2020)

Felger schrieb:


> ne, das mit dem sag entschärft das - aber 3-4 cm Federweg solltest du sinnvollerweise weglassen.


Würdest Du die 29"-Gabel, die ja weniger Federweg hat, mit MEHR Sag (in Millimetern) fahren als die längerhubige 27,5"-Gabel? Dann entschärft der Sag das Problem natürlich.


----------



## ma1208 (22. Januar 2020)

Also ich persönlich würde in mm weniger Sag fahren. Ansonsten bin ich ja direkt auf Block 
Daher ist es zu 99 % vom Tisch. Das Rest % ist halt der Restzweifel, den ich leider immer habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sid211985 (26. Januar 2020)

Schon jemand gesehen? Neuer Hornet Rahmen in 26 Zoll 









						Dartmoor MTB Rahmen Hornet 26
					

Bisher stand das Hornet für kompromissloses Enduro. Das brandneue Dartmoor Hornet 26 wurde für Urban Freeride, 4X und Dual Slalom designt und bringt…




					www.trailtoys-shop.de


----------



## OrleyLtd (4. März 2020)

Werte Dartmoor Hornet Gemeinde,

ich bin seit kurzem Besitzer eine Hornet Rahmens aus 2019 Größe L (non Boost). Wird mein erstes MTB und auch mein erster Aufbau überhaupt. Daher habe ich diverse Fragen bei denen ihr mir evtl helfen könnt:


Kurbellänge: Die Dartmoor Aufbauten auf deren Homepage nutzen bei Rahmengröße L eine 175mm Kurbel. Welche Längen nutzt ihr in der Regel bei dieser Rahmengröße? Ich bin 187cm groß (SL 87cm)
Länge Sattelstütze: Reichen 420mm ? (RockShox Reverb Stealth)
Gabelschaftlänge: Das Steuerrohr hat eine Länge von 120mm. Sollte ich eine Federgabel mit nur 155mm Schaftlänge kaufen (gebraucht)   blieben mir nur 35mm für den Vorbau.  Könnte das knapp werden? Welche Schaftlängen verwendet ihr?
Aktuell ist ein Aufbau mit einer SRAM NX Eagle geplant: sehr viele gebrauchte Teile und günstig zu bekommen

Federgabel: Meine größte Baustelle im Moment noch. Ich habe mir 150mm Federweg überlegt um vorne ggf. ein 29" Rad einzubauen (ähnlich zu diesem Aufbau ) ohne dann zu hoch zu kommen. Gibt es ein Problem wenn ich vorne eine Boost Variante (110mm) fahre, hinten aber nicht? 

Ich versuche den Aufbau möglichst Kostengünstig mit teils gebrauchten Teilen zu halten. Daher würde ich bei der Federgabel gerne unter 200€ (gebraucht) bleiben. Aktuell werden im Bikemarkt drei Sektor RL in 150mm angeboten. Sehr verlockend. Kann man hier was falsch machen? Alternativ gäbe es zur Zeit noch eine Recon RL mit 140mm. Bin in dem Bereich leider völlig blank.


----------



## ma1208 (5. März 2020)

Hallo und Glückwunsch zum Hornet, du wirst es nicht bereuen.

Ich habe das gleiche Model, ebenfalls in L, daher hoffe ich etwas helfen zu können.

Ich habe auch Kurbellänge 175. Passt perfekt und Aufsetzer sind damit kein Thema.
Das Hornet verträgt sehr lange Stützen, daher hast du eigentlich die volle Freiheit. Ich habe eine One Up V2 mit 210 mm Hub drin. Die steckt bei meiner Schrittlänge fast bis zum Bund drin. Besser geht es also nicht. Und meine Schrittläge ist etwas kürzer. Bei deiner Schrittläge sollte eigentlich alles passen, was am Markt so üblich ist, da hast du die freie Auswahl, ganz nach Gusto.
Der Gabelschaft ist arg knapp. Außerdem würde ich mir die Chance nicht nehmen lassen die Front mit Spacern etwas höher zu bringen. Ich bin kleiner als du (182 cm) und habe noch 20 mm Spacer unterm Vorbau. Daher würde ich empfehlen dir ne Gabel mit längerem Schaft zu suchen.
NX Eagle funktioniert gut. Ist halt Bleischwer aber das Hornet ist eh kein Leichtbau.
Zur Gabel. Ich habe derzeit auch eine 150 mm 29" drin, aber mit 27,5 Rad. Vorher hatte ich eine 27,5 Lyrik mit 170 mm. Beide haben die gleiche Länge und funktionieren sehr gut. Ob ich mir mal ein 29" Rad einbaue weiß ich noch nicht, eigentlich möchte ich nicht, dass die Front noch höher kommt. Aber meine DVO Diamond lässt sich zur Not traveln, vielleicht teste ich das mal.
Boost vorne und hinten 142 mm klappt natürlich tadellos, das Problem sind eher, dass die meisten Laufradsets nicht passen. Als Paar sind sie in der Regel Boost oder eben nicht. Mischungen sind seltener. Ist technisch aber kein Thema.
Dein Budget für die Gabel würde ich an deiner Stelle doch hochschrauben. Die Sectors oder Recons sind keine adäquaten Gabeln für das Hornet. Gebraucht solltest du für 300 bereits eine gebrauchte Lyrik bekommen. Eine Revelation vielleicht für 250. Meine Lyrik habe ich noch und werde sie voraussichtlich demnächst verkaufen, wenn ich die neue Diamond ausführlich getestet habe. Daher habe ich die Preise schon angeschaut, ich denke nicht, dass ich deutlich mehr als 300 bekommen kann. Wenn du Interesse hat melde dich gerne  
Ansonsten empfehle ich dir hinten einen eher dickeren Reifen drauf zu machen. Ich fahre Schwalbe 2,6". Das Hornet ist seeehr steif und etwas Komfort durch einen größeren Reifen schadet hier definitiv nicht!


----------



## GG71 (5. März 2020)

Kurbel- Sattelstü-Länge ist eine persönliche Sachen.
Ich bin 1,86 und fahre 175mm (nicht nur am Hornet).
Galbelschaft und Spacer - wieder Vorliebe bzw. auch von der Gabellänge\Lenker\Steuersatz abhängig.
Gabel: Ich würde nach einem Mattoc Pro mit IVA auch ausschau halten (160mm).

BTW Hat jemand ein 2019er Non-Boost Hornet Rahmen in L/XL abzugeben/tauschen?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. März 2020)

OrleyLtd schrieb:


> Gabelschaftlänge: Das Steuerrohr hat eine Länge von 120mm. Sollte ich eine Federgabel mit nur 155mm Schaftlänge kaufen (gebraucht) blieben mir nur 35mm für den Vorbau. Könnte das knapp werden? Welche Schaftlängen verwendet ihr?


Bloß nicht! Da wird die Front ja viel zu niedrig, wenn Du nicht einen High-Riser fahren willst.

Günstig und taugt wäre auch die Mattoc aus dem Bikemarkt für 200 €. Ist aufwendiger einzustellen als ne Rock Shox, aber durchaus eine gute Gabel. Oder ist Dein Rad in 29"?


----------



## OrleyLtd (5. März 2020)

Nein der Rahmen ist für 27,5" non Boost ausgelegt. Die Mattoc ist mir tatsächlich auch gerade aufgefallen. Ich denke ich werde erstmal bei 27,5" vorne und hinten bleiben. Laufradsätze sind einfach besser zu finden und im Paket günstiger. Die angebotene Mattoc hat auch mit 195mm Schaftlänge genügend Reserven. Zudem ist sowohl das IRT als auch IVA Kit mit dabei.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. März 2020)

Sehr gut! Dann muss ich nicht mehr über dem "Kaufen"-Button kreisen, weil sie farblich besser passen würde als die verbaute weiße Mattoc.


----------



## OrleyLtd (5. März 2020)

First come, first serve. Wenn du schneller bist als ich dann ist es eben so


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. März 2020)

Nee, der Schaft müsste für mich idealerweise noch 5mm länger sein, dann könnte ich in Versuchung kommen. Sonst muss ich wieder an der Sitzposition basteln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRAXXIANER (3. April 2020)

Servus zusammen,

ich habe nach ein paar Jahren der zweirädrigen Abstinenz nun endlich wieder Gefallen am Mountainbiken gefunden.
Dazu hab ich jetzt mein 2012er Dartmoor Hornet wieder fit gemacht, habe jetzt dazu jedoch zwei Fragen:

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Einsetzen von M5 Alu Blindnietmuttern in den Rahmen zur Montage eines Flaschenhalters?

Und hat jemand Erfahrung mit der XLC SP-T10 Dropper Post? Mit externer Zugführung findet man ja leider kaum noch Stützen im niedrigeren Preissegment.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Felger (3. April 2020)

TRAXXIANER schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Einsetzen von M5 Alu Blindnietmuttern in den Rahmen zur Montage eines Flaschenhalters?



liegen am Tisch und warten aufs verbauen  
nehme aber gerne auch noch gerne Hinweise und Erfahrungen von anderen mit


----------



## ma1208 (3. April 2020)

Mein Rahmen ist noch in der Garantie. Aber sobald die durch ist setzte ich mir auch ein paar Gewinde. Bei der Wanddicke des Rohres sollte das - korrekt gemacht - überhaupt kein Problem sein.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (3. April 2020)

Wegen der Sattelstütze, schau ma bei bike24, brand-x ascend, von 120-170mm externe Führung für 100-120€ im sale, isn klasse Teil.


----------



## TRAXXIANER (4. April 2020)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!
Das mit den Muttern werde ich dann wohl mal probieren!

Und danke für den Tipp mit der Stütze, für 100€ musste ich die sofort bestellen, da kann man nicht allzu viel falsch machen. Lediglich für den Remotehebel muss ich mir was überlegen, dank nostalgischer 3x9 Schaltung hab ich auch links einen Schalthebel.


----------



## GG71 (4. April 2020)

Trinkflasche geht auch ohne Bohren:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma1208 (4. April 2020)

GG71 schrieb:


> Trinkflasche geht auch ohne Bohren:


Ja, habe ich auch so. Sieht aber echt bescheiden aus.


----------



## TRAXXIANER (5. April 2020)

Ich finde das ist halt nur so ne halbseidene Lösung... 
Als gelernter Mechaniker will ich lieber etwas handfestes haben


----------



## Haraldus (5. April 2020)

Ich habe mich bei meinem 2016er  Hornet für das Twist









						TWIST Uni Base
					

Produkteigenschaften - Fidlock TWIST Uni Base      Material:  Polyamid Compound    Abmessungen:  25 x 18 x 88mm    Durchmesser:  28 - 62mm     Farbe     schwarz     Gewicht     16g       Lieferumfang     1x Fidlock...




					www.bike-discount.de
				




von Fidlock entschieden mit passender Flasche, anbei Bilder mit und ohne Flasche.
Es gibt schönere, aber ich finde bohren halt auch kritisch, deshalb hab ich diese Lösung gewählt.


----------



## Haraldus (5. April 2020)

Da ich ja auch noch zweifach fahre, habe ich mich für den 2-By Hebel von BikeYoke  entschieden, womit ich sehr zufrieden bin, anbei ein Link zu meinem YouTube Kanal mit einem kurzen Film über den Remote Hebel für 2/3-Fach Schaltungen.


----------



## TRAXXIANER (6. April 2020)

Der von BikeYoke war mir mit über 50€ jetzt zu teuer, kostet ja dann mehr als 50% der Sattelstütze...
Hab ,mir jetzt von Bontrager so nen Remotehebel bestellt und schau mal inwiefern sich das irgendwie zusammenfrickeln lässt.


----------



## michlbike (16. April 2020)

Heute mal wieder mein im Winter aufgebautes Hornet durch die Gegend gejagt ... ich bin immer noch fasziniert davon, wie flott das auch bergab geht - selbst wenn es mal gröber wird ...


----------



## OrleyLtd (18. April 2020)

Hallo Werte Hornet Gemeinde,

ich bin gerade in den Zügen das Hornet aufzubauen und bin auf einige kleinere und größere Probleme gestoßen. Ist zwar nicht unbedingt Hornet spezifisch, aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir trotzdem helfen:

- ich besitze eine gebrauchte Manitou Mattoc Pro (1). Soweit ich im Netz raus finden konnte besitzt die Gabel dem PM7" Standard, kann also ohne Adapter mit 180mm Scheiben gefahren werden. Für 200mm Scheiben, wie ich sie jetzt besitze, benötige ich also einen PM Adapter. Meines Erachtens mit 20mm. Diesen habe ich mir auch besorgt und ich meine auch dass dieser Richtig sitzt. Die mitgelieferten Schrauben sind allerdings viel zu lang (siehe Bild, sind komplett reingeschraubt). Hab ich den falschen Adapter ? oder nur die falschen Schrauben?

- Ich habe als Steuersatz den Cane Creek 40 verbaut. Der Einbau klappte Problemlos. Wenn ich die Ahead Kappe aber fest ziehe, habe ich das Gefühl das irgendwas (leicht) schleift und sich ein leichter Widerstand beim Lenken bemerkbar macht. Hab das Gante jetzt schon drei mal wieder ein und aus gebaut. Alle Teile sind meiner Meinung nach an der richtigen Stelle. Hatte jemand ein ähnliches Problem?

Das wars fürs erste. Ich werde bestimmt noch auf mehr Probleme stoßen. Stay tuned!


----------



## michlbike (18. April 2020)

OrleyLtd schrieb:


> - Ich habe als Steuersatz den Cane Creek 40 verbaut. Der Einbau klappte Problemlos. Wenn ich die Ahead Kappe aber fest ziehe, habe ich das Gefühl das irgendwas (leicht) schleift und sich ein leichter Widerstand beim Lenken bemerkbar macht. Hab das Gante jetzt schon drei mal wieder ein und aus gebaut. Alle Teile sind meiner Meinung nach an der richtigen Stelle. Hatte jemand ein ähnliches Problem?


Hast du den zum Steuersatz passendes Konus verwendet?


----------



## OrleyLtd (18. April 2020)

michlbike schrieb:


> Hast du den zum Steuersatz passendes Konus verwendet?



Klar. Den Steuersatz habe ich als komplettes Set gekauft. Die Gabel hatte keinen Konus mehr. Aufschlagen lief ohne Probleme. Habe noch ein Bild der Bremse oben angehängt


----------



## ma1208 (18. April 2020)

Der Adapter ist jedenfalls mal falsch herum. Der Pfeil muss nach oben zeigen. Ändert aber wahrscheinlich nichts daran, dass die Schrauben zu lang sind.

Außerdem muss meines Wissens nach bei dieser Art Adapter die kugeligen Unterlegscheiben benutzt werden. Ich weiß nicht ob nur zwischen Schraubenkopf und Bremse oder auch zwischen Bremse und Adapter. Jedenfalls würde das auch dafür sorgen, dass du lange Schrauben benötigst. Vielleicht passen sie dann sogar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OrleyLtd (18. April 2020)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Außerdem muss meines Wissens nach bei dieser Art Adapter die kugeligen Unterlegscheiben benutzt werden.



Was du meinst ist das CPS System. Das könnte stimmen. Das verwenden ja die meisten Avid bremsen( Marke des Adapters ist Avid)   Die Scheiben brauche ich aber meines Erachtens nicht da die Code R soweit ich weiß ohne auskommt. Das Setup hinten passt zumindest 1a. Also Adapter richtig, wenn auch falsch rum. Wo bekomme ich jetzt die richtigen Schrauben her....


----------



## ma1208 (18. April 2020)

Wenn der Abstand der Bremse ohne die Dinger passt, dann brauchst du die auch nicht. Ansonsten wäre die Zange ja 5 mm zu weit innen. Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast und die Gewindelänge dann noch stimmt, kannst du die Schrauben auch einfach absägen.


----------



## Achtzig (18. April 2020)

https://radtechnik.awiki.org/pics/brake/avidmount.gif
		


Vielleicht bringt da ja eine der Abbildungen Licht ins dunkle


----------



## GG71 (18. April 2020)

OrleyLtd schrieb:


> oder nur die falschen Schrauben?


So schaut +23mm mit Magura aus:


----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. April 2020)

Der Adapter ist verkehrt herum, das wurde ja schon geschrieben. CPS-Scheiben unter dem Sattel werden nicht benötigt. Was allerdings fehlt, sind konkave und konvexe Unterlegscheiben zwischen Sattel und Schraubenkopf. Dadurch, dass der Adapter den Sattel schräg stellt, liegen anonsten die Schraubenköpfe nicht plan auf.


----------



## OrleyLtd (19. April 2020)

Danke @Geisterfahrer und @Achtzig für die Infos. Das Hilft mir schon weiter. Merkwürdig dass der Adapter mit Schrauben aber ohne die Unterlegscheiben geliefert wird. Mal sehen ob ich diese einzeln herbekomme.

Anderes Thema: Welchen Achsstandard hat dasHornet (2019)? 12x142mm ist klar aber bezüglich Gewindelänge und Steigung? Der Dartmoor Support reagiert leider nicht auf meine Anfrage. Die DT Swiss Steckachse die ich habe scheint nicht zu passen.


----------



## michlbike (19. April 2020)

OrleyLtd schrieb:


> Danke @Geisterfahrer und @Achtzig für die Infos. Das Hilft mir schon weiter. Merkwürdig dass der Adapter mit Schrauben aber ohne die Unterlegscheiben geliefert wird. Mal sehen ob ich diese einzeln herbekomme.
> 
> Anderes Thema: Welchen Achsstandard hat dasHornet (2019)? 12x142mm ist klar aber bezüglich Gewindelänge und Steigung? Der Dartmoor Support reagiert leider nicht auf meine Anfrage. Die DT Swiss Steckachse die ich habe scheint nicht zu passen.


Ja das mit dem genauen Achsmaß würde mich zwecks Kinderfahrradanhänger auch brennend interessieren ... ich weiß, messen und so ... aber ich trau mir selber ned


----------



## el martn (19. April 2020)

Ich weiß, es passt nicht ganz hier rein.

Ich meinem Sohn ein PRIMAL 27,5", 2020 in Größe L aufgebaut, fast einer Fragen hat, gerne...


----------



## Felger (28. April 2020)

weiß jemand mit welchem Federweg die Goetabelle des 2020er Hornet erstellt wurde?








						D  A  R  T  M  O  O  R
					

Just two years ago we announced that Hornet had become even more hardcore. But it happens again for 2020! Slacker head tube, longer toptube, lower BB, XLarge size added, and all that in Boost standard! Hornet is no longer a beast. This is a monster! Looking to run fork with 180mm travel? Here...




					dartmoor-bikes.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma1208 (28. April 2020)

Ich vermute weiterhin mit 160 mm. So war es beim alten und ich nehme an, dass sie es beibehalten haben. Auch nur so ließen sich die Änderungen sinnvoll vergleichen.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. April 2020)

Gehe ich auch von aus. Sie empfehlen ja 140-180mm Federweg. Da ist es ja am sinnvollsten, die Geometrieangaben auf die goldene Mitte zu beziehen.


----------



## Felger (28. April 2020)

danke für die Infos!
kann das wer von den Besitzern ggf mal messen?


----------



## michlbike (5. Mai 2020)

OrleyLtd schrieb:


> Anderes Thema: Welchen Achsstandard hat dasHornet (2019)? 12x142mm ist klar aber bezüglich Gewindelänge und Steigung? Der Dartmoor Support reagiert leider nicht auf meine Anfrage.



Weiß da wirklich niemand was? Besten Dank


----------



## GG71 (5. Mai 2020)

https://dartmoor-bikes.com/hardware/accessories/frame-axles-0 schrieb:
			
		

> High quality, lightweight hollow frames axle with twist lever for 142x12mm and 148x12mm (Boost) sizes with M12x1.75 thread pitch. Compatible with Dartmoor frames and other frames equipped with 16mm wide dropouts and M12x1.75 thread pitch (Maxle compatible).


142/148 sind hinsichtlich Gewinde gleich.


----------



## Zette (14. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ich plane nun auch mal ein Build mit dem neuen 2020er Hornet Rahmen.
Er wurde gestern geliefert, nach einer Durchsicht schien mir auch alles ok-die Befestigungsclips und Montagezubehör fürs Steuerrohr waren auch im Kartonboden angeklebt dabei.
Eins macht mich aber leicht stutzig-da ist so eine Stelle an der Schweißnaht unterm Tretlager, da würd ich Euch gern mal einen Blick drüberwerfen lassen.
Bin mir nicht sicher, ob es doch nur ein Lackfehler sein kann oder genau an dieser Stelle eventuell auch das Zubehör vom Tütchen am Boden eingewirkt hat?
Habe die Bilder so scharf wie möglich versucht aber urteilt selbst.
Würde mich über konstruktive Rückmeldungen freuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRAXXIANER (14. Mai 2020)

Sieht für mich eher nach nem Lackfehler aus, die Stelle ist jetzt auch nicht so gut zugänglich, speziell direkt an der Schweißnaht. Müsste ich aber in Natura sehen und fühlen, so kann ich das nicht sicher sagen.
Sollte auch nix machen, da unten ist der Lack eh dem Beschuss durch Dreck, Steine etc ausgesetzt.


----------



## Zette (14. Mai 2020)

Aus welcher Ecke kommst Du denn ungefähr..?
Nur für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall eines Treffens...?
Kann mir eine Rissbildung bei nem Neurahmen auch irgendwie schwer vorstellen...?‍♂️
Mit Fingernagel fühle ich nix, und es fühlt sich auch ab da bis zur Iscg-Aufnahme gleich an an den Übergängen Rohr/Schweißnaht. Der Verlauf in dem Bereich scheint minimal "steiler / kürzer" zu sein als bei dem restlichen Verlauf der Naht bis zur Nicht-Antriebsseite...da ists irgendwie "glatter", so würd ichs mal formulieren falls das hilft


----------



## TRAXXIANER (14. Mai 2020)

Raum Augsburg

Ein Defekt an der Schweißnaht lässt sich von außen eh nicht wirklich feststellen, erst wenn ein Riss kommt, aber dann ist es zu spät.
Das würde aber meines Erachtens nach anders aussehen. Sieht für mich eher danach aus als ob da der Lack mal ne Blase gebildet hat oder irgendwas auf der Oberfläche war. Kann schon gut sein, denn an der ISCG Aufnahme scheint die Lackqualität auch nicht so toll zu sein, aber bei dem Preis ist das verschmerzbar.


----------



## Zette (14. Mai 2020)

Okay das isn bisl weit wech vom Harz-also muss das Forum reichen?
Joa, wenn müsste ja ein Riss auch mal so ziemlich die gesamte Schweissnaht langlaufen-sowas hatte ich mal bei einem YT Wicked Sattelrohr, auch im Übergang aber gesamte Naht und beidseitig je ca. 2cm noch weiter. Daher bekam ich erstmal nen Schreck :-/
Bezüglich Lack und Preis bleib ich auch locker, das stört mich nicht.
Wenns ein Riss wäre jedoch, kriege ich bei einem Neurahmen unabhängig vom Preis Puls...zumal der hier der letztverfügbare gewesen sein dürfte-zumindest bis Ende Juli.
Ist es denn Qualitätsmässig manchmal bei so einer Streuung möglich...-die Dartmoor Rahmen werden ja bestimmt "günstig" in China etc. gebrutzelt und lackiert / gepulvert..?


----------



## TRAXXIANER (14. Mai 2020)

Ein Riss wäre rein theoretisch möglich, aber hier eher unwahrscheinlich. Da ist ja bisher noch keine Belastung drauf gekommen und sieht dann eigentlich auch anders aus


----------



## GG71 (14. Mai 2020)

Lack am Hornet ist wirklich sehr empfindlich, das kann ein Abruck von egal was sein, 
von Dir selbst schon 





> Zubehör vom Tütchen am Boden eingewirkt hat


 vermutet.


----------



## ma1208 (14. Mai 2020)

Sieht für mich so aus, als wäre da eine Blase vom Primer gewesen. Die ist geplatzt und der "Kraterrand" erzeugt im Decklack nun diese Verwerfung. Völlig unkritisch. 
Mein Hornet hatte neu auch zwei, drei gut sichtbare Fehlstellen. Was soll's, da sind schon noch ein paar "Fehlstellen" durchs Fahren dazu gekommen.


----------



## Zette (15. Mai 2020)

Das Bike soll ja auch ein Panzer sein so wie es umschrieben wird, also wird man das wohl auch nicht so anfällig im Grundmaterial konstruiert bzw. fertigungstechnisch nicht ohne vernünftige Qualitätskontrollen hergestellt haben (hoffe ich)?
Vielen Dank schonmal für die doch eher zu Lackgeschichten tendierenden Meinungen.

Was anderes, Thema Boost:
Ich hatte noch kein Bike mit Boost-Kram aufgebaut, bislang alles immer "normale 26er" nur.
Es soll eine 1x12er Gruppe dran-hinten müsste ich ja nur auf die passende Nabe beim Laufrad achten, halt eine Boostnabe.

Was aber ist mit dem Antrieb-eine "normale" 12er Kassette z.B. 10-51 passt schon?
Und vorne Tretlager Standard BSA 73mm?
Würde ein Hope-Tretlager nehmen, ist ja schön mit Farbe und Standard eben ?

Muss die Kurbel irgendwas mit "Boost in der Artikelbezeichnung" haben oder geht eine Standard 1x12er Kurbelausführung..?

Sorry für die Fragen aber der Rest vom Aufbau ist zum Glück kein Sonderkram, da hab ich eh noch Teile in der Kramekiste.


----------



## TRAXXIANER (15. Mai 2020)

Je nachdem ob du 12fach Sram oder Shimano verwenden willst brauchst du verschiedene Freiläufe, bei Sram kenne ich mich nicht so aus, glaube NX geht noch mit normalem Freilauf wie 9, 10, 11 fach, aber alles drüber hat dann xD-Freilauf. Bei Shimano brauchst du Microspline-Freilauf.
Laufräder brauchen halt dann die Breite 148mm,12mm Durchmesser, glaube die Kurbel muss aber auch Boost sein, weil da das Kettenblatt weiter außen sitzt, nagel mich aber nicht darauf fest...


----------



## Zette (15. Mai 2020)

Danke dir, das ist schonmal interessant-es soll auf jedenfall Shimano werden.
Also muss ich zusätzlich auf einen Microspline-Freilauf achten, Haken hinter ;-)
Hab das mit der neuen SLX-Gruppe mitbekommen und ich denke, das langt völlig.
Bei der Kurbel blicke ich nur noch nicht ganz so lang, es gibt eine für Einbaubreite 142/148mm mit Kettenlinie 52mm und die andere "nur" Einbaubreite 148mm mit Kettenlinie 55mm....ich sag mal so : "Häh"...?!?
Weil, 148mm ist ja Boost....
Was ist denn jetzt richtig bzw. einsetzbar für eine vernünftige Performance..?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRAXXIANER (15. Mai 2020)

Bei der Kurbel weiß ich auch nicht so recht, ich hab selber noch ne 3-fach Kurbel verbaut, such mal im Bereich "Tech Talk", da solltest du was finden...


----------



## Zette (15. Mai 2020)

Ok danke, werd ich mal vorbeischnuppern  
Mal schauen, vielleicht haben hier andere "Leidtragende" eventuell auch noch einen guten Gedanken zur Kurbelei-schönes WE schonmal?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (15. Mai 2020)

Zette schrieb:


> Was aber ist mit dem Antrieb-eine "normale" 12er Kassette z.B. 10-51 passt schon?
> Und vorne Tretlager Standard BSA 73mm?
> Würde ein Hope-Tretlager nehmen, ist ja schön mit Farbe und Standard eben ?
> 
> Muss die Kurbel irgendwas mit "Boost in der Artikelbezeichnung" haben oder geht eine Standard 1x12er Kurbelausführung..?


Ja, eine normale 12er Kassette passt da rein. Es gibt keine Boost oder Non-Boost-Kassetten.
Die Kassette muss nur zum gewählten Freilauf passen. Die von Dir genannte Zahnzahl lässt darauf schließen, dass Du einen Microspline-Freilauf brauchen wirst. 10-51 ist ja Shimano 12-fach.

Bei der Hope-Kurbel wird, genauso wie bei SRAM, Boost oder nicht-Boost durch das Kettenblatt bestimmt. Brauchst eines mit 3mm Offset, dann passt es.
Darfst nur nicht die DH - 83mm Variante kaufen.


----------



## Zette (15. Mai 2020)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Bei der Hope-Kurbel wird, genauso wie bei SRAM, Boost oder nicht-Boost durch das Kettenblatt bestimmt. Brauchst eines mit 3mm Offset, dann passt es.
> Darfst nur nicht die DH - 83mm Variante kaufen.


Danke, soll aber Shimanokurbel werden-Hope nur das Tretlager 
Also 3mm Offset heisst das dann Kettenlinie trotzdem 52mm?
Weil so wie ich das verstehe, scheint ja es ohne Offset auf KL 55mm mitzugehen, da die Kurbel breiter wird..?
Oder anders gefragt-welche KL ist denn überhaupt richtig bzw. anzustreben..?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (15. Mai 2020)

Zette schrieb:


> Danke, soll aber Shimanokurbel werden-Hope nur das Tretlager


Sorry, war da bei der Rose-Terminologie: https://www.rosebikes.de/race-face-tretlager-evolve-774820?product_shape=schwarz

Bei Shimano hast Du m. E. gar nicht groß die Möglichkeit, irgendwas zu variieren.

Die SLX-Kurbel gibt's doch nur in Boost (52mm Kettenlinie) oder Superboost (56,5mm Kettenlinie).
Du hast einen Boost-Rahmen müsstest also die Variante mit 52mm nehmen.

Als Innenlager von Hope dann dieses hier: https://r2-bike.com/HOPE-Innenlager-MTB-BSA-68-73-mm-Edelstahllager


Edit: Ach Sorry, die haben ja tatsächlich noch was dazwischen im Angebot:








						SLX FC-M7120 Hollowtech II Kurbel 1-fach / 55 mm Kettenline | ROSE Bikes
					

Zeitgleich mit der Deore XT adaptiert SHIMANO die Kompatibilität seine...




					www.rosebikes.de
				




Schätze, das wird wohl ziemlich aufs Gleiche rauskommen. Beim einen läuft die Kette auf den kleinen Ritzeln etwas sauberer, beim anderen auf den größeren.


----------



## Zette (15. Mai 2020)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Sorry, war da bei der Rose-Terminologie.
> 
> Bei Shimano hast Du m. E. gar nicht groß die Möglichkeit, irgendwas zu variieren.
> 
> ...



Kein Ding, alles gut ;-)

Ok, dann hab ich scheinbar alle Infos die ich brauche und jau, genau dieses Hope-Tretlager hab ich mir schonmal auf den Merker gesetzt.
Wichtig ist also 52mm KL, sprich diese Kurbel wäre z.B. passend:





						Shimano SLX FC-M7100-1 Kurbel 1x12-fach - inkl. TL-FC41
					

Shimano Parts ▶ 1-fach Kurbel mit Direct Mount-Kettenblattaufnahme. Für 142/148mm HR-Einbaubreite. 52mm Kettenlinie.




					www.bike24.de
				




Demnach wäre eine Kurbel mit dieser Bezeichnung irreführend und ist nur die 2x12fach Version?
-> "SLX FC-M7100-B"


----------



## Geisterfahrer (15. Mai 2020)

Die SLX aus Deinem Link wird passen, die von mir bei Rose verlinkte würde allerdings wohl genauso passen.

Die von Dir als letztes nur namentlich aufgeführte habe ich nachgegoogelt, mit B werde ich nicht fündig. Ich finde nur -1 oder -2. Das ist ja selbsterklärend. Wo gibt's die 7100-B? (Kann zwar ein Tipfehler sein, aber Shimano hat ja teils eine sehr große und unübersichtliche Variantenvielfalt, da halte ich wenig für ausgeschlossen).


----------



## Zette (15. Mai 2020)

Ups sorry, wohl doch vertippt-scheint was mit 8120-B zu sein. Mea culpa.
Dann ist ja alles ok und das Ding ist rund-ich hab das nur mal in nem Forum aufgeschnappt und war irtitiert wegen dem B-Präfix, dass das evtl. die Boostvariante definiert...
Alles gut-vielen Dank nochmal!


----------



## SUSH1 (20. Mai 2020)

Hi Zusammen,
ich möchte mir nun auch ein schönes Hornet aufbauen. Habe hier den Rahmen von 2017 in M. Gefahren werden soll es überwiegend auf den Trails rund um Aachen und im Bikepark.
Nun bin ich durch etwas Glück sehr günstig an eine 29" RockShox Yari mit 160mm Federweg gekommen. Kann ich die Gabel sinnvoll am Rad verwenden? Rein rechnerisch sollte es passen: Laut Forum beträgt der Unterschied zwischen 27,5er und 29er Gabel etwa 2cm. Ist die 29er 160mm Gabel also vergleichbar mit der 27,5er 180mm Gabel von der Geometrie?

Mein ursprünglicher Plan war es, den Rahmen mit 27,5er Laufrädern mit 2.8er Breite zu fahren. Falls ich die 29er Gabel verwenden kann, sollte ich dann ein Mulletbike aufbauen? Also vorne 29er in 2.4 und hinten 27,5er in 2.8 oder trotzdem vorne und hinten 27,5er in 2.8?

Falls alles irgendwie nur ein schlechter Kompromiss ist, ist natürlich auch das verkaufen der Gabel eine Option.
Ich weiß, es wird mir keiner eine definitive Antwort geben können, ich hoffe aber auf eventuelle Erfahrungswerte.

Zweite Frage, hat schon jemand den 2017 Rahmen oder neuer als Raw, also ohne Lack aufgebaut?

Viele Grüße und Danke schon einmal im Vorraus,
Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma1208 (21. Mai 2020)

Was die Einbaulänge angeht hast du recht, ist wie eine 180mm 27,5 Gabel. Wenn du aber ein 29er Rad einbaust, dann kommt die Front wegen dem Rad Durchmesser nochmal knapp 2 cm höher. Also als ob du eine 200 mm 27,5 Gabel fährst. Das ist nicht zu empfehlen. Wenn du die Yari nutzen willst sollte das aber problemlos mit einem 27,5 Rad funktionieren. Und du hast zumindest in der Höhe problemlos Platz für einen 2,8 Reifen. Verschenkst damit aber theoretisch 2 cm Federweg bei gleicher Baulänge. Musst du entscheiden, ob es dir das wert ist. Und checken, ob die Reifenbreite so in die Yari passt, ich denke aber schon.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. Mai 2020)

Je nachdem, was Du vorhast, käme ggf. auch ein kürzerer Airshaft und Mullet in Betracht. Also wenn Dir das Überrollverhalten wichtiger ist als der Federweg.


----------



## SUSH1 (21. Mai 2020)

Vielen Dank. Wie sieht das denn mit der Geometrie aus? Ist bei 180 das Rad gut zu fahren? Also was macht mehr Sinn: 160mm Federweg mit der 29er (also ca 180mm vorne) oder 160mm mit einer 27,5er?


----------



## SUSH1 (21. Mai 2020)

Und noch eine Frage nach Erfahrungswerten: Fahrt Ihr 2.8 oder 2.6 Bereifung im Hornet?


----------



## ma1208 (22. Mai 2020)

Das hornet ist optimiert für 160 mm bei 27,5 Zoll. Plus minus 20 mm sind freigegeben. Ich fahre zwar plus 10 mm, habe aber hinten einen 2,6er Reifen, vorne nur einen 2,35er, wodurch von den plus 10 ein paar mm wieder runter gehen. Also unterm Strich bin ich recht nah an den empfohlenen 160 mm und finde es gut so. Ich persönlich würde vorne nicht höher fahren wollen.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. Mai 2020)

Sorry, das müssen andere beantworten. Ich hatte im alten Hornet nur niedrig bauende 160mm. Das war aber auch nicht auf viel mehr ausgelegt. An Reifen sehe ich keinen Grund, mehr als ne 2,35er Magic Mary zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frittenpaule (28. Mai 2020)

Hatte meine Frage eben in nem anderen Thread zum Hornet platziert, dann aber festgestellt, dass es die Galerie war  Sorry.

Ich wollte mich nochmal wegen der Rahmengröße vergewissern. Ich bin 183 bei SL86. Bin mir etwas unsicher, ob es tatsächlich ein L sein soll, oder nicht doch vielleicht ein M  Rahmen. Bei welcher Größe fahrt ihr L? Danke


----------



## ma1208 (28. Mai 2020)

Ich bin 182 cm, Schrittlänge ungefähr 84 cm und fahre L. Das sollte bei dir dann auch wunderbar passen, es sei denn du willst ein BMX.


----------



## YZ-Rider (10. Juli 2020)

Kurze Größenfrage:

Bei 176 und kurzen Beinen (74 cm Schritt/Beinlänge) passt M oder? L ist wahrscheinlich zu hoch, oder?

Danke!
Ride on


----------



## ma1208 (10. Juli 2020)

Auch eher kurze Arme? Dann würde ich das M nehmen. Bei der Schrittlänge sollte bei L zumindest eine Stütze mit 150 mm Hub passen. Wenn dir das reicht...


----------



## YZ-Rider (10. Juli 2020)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Auch eher kurze Arme? Dann würde ich das M nehmen. Bei der Schrittlänge sollte bei L zumindest eine Stütze mit 150 mm Hub passen. Wenn dir das reicht...


Arme normal, Oberkörper eher lang. 
Von den Reachwerten würde ich klar L nehmen. Habe bei den 440 mm Sitzrohr etwas Sorge. Beim Endurofully sind es 450 mm, aber da geht der Rahmen ja noch in den Federweg...


----------



## ma1208 (10. Juli 2020)

Ich verstehe da den Zusammenhang nicht. Die Sattelrohrlänge hat doch nichts mit dem Federweg zu tun? 
Aber um es abzukürzen, nimm das L und schau, welche Stütze noch passt. Ich kann die One Up empfehlen. Niedrige Bauhöhe und ist hat inkl. Traveln über die verschiedenen Typen jeweils nur 10 mm Abstufung. Damit solltest du das Maximale rausholen können.


----------



## YZ-Rider (12. Juli 2020)

Moin

könnte mir hier bitte einer bei einem 2020er L Rahmen den Abstand von Sattelrohroberkante bis zur Bohrung für die Variostütze messen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## xyzHero (12. Juli 2020)

YZ-Rider schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> könnte mir hier bitte einer bei einem 2020er L Rahmen den Abstand von Sattelrohroberkante bis zur Bohrung für die Variostütze messen?
> 
> Vielen Dank!



Falls sonst Niemand antworten sollte, vielleicht hilft es dir. 
Im M-Rahmen bekommt man ein 170mm Oneup fast vollständig versenkt. 5mm fehlen. 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Zette (16. Juli 2020)

Servus, ich wieder 
Wollte heut mal die Gabel in den neuen Hornet Rahmen 2020 einbauen aber Pusteblume-unten das IS52 schnäbelt nur an leider.
Ich habe mal mit Digitalmessschieber geschaut-das Lager hat aussen so ziemlich 52,00mm und der Innendurchmesser vom Steuerrohr liegt bei 51,98 bis 52.07mm. Mir scheint, es ist ein leichtes Ei.
Das Entgraten an manchen Stellen würde ich noch im Vorfeld testen aber könnte ich in der zweiten Instanz vorsichtig mit Schleifpapier mal versuchen, mich dem korrekten Innenmaß zu nähern?
Laut Standard soll der ja bei 52.10 plusminus 0,05mm liegen. Demnach wäre ich schon jetzt eigentlich teilweise im unteren Toleranzbereich....

LG, Zette


----------



## YZ-Rider (16. Juli 2020)

Zette schrieb:


> Servus, ich wieder
> Wollte heut mal die Gabel in den neuen Hornet Rahmen 2020 einbauen aber Pusteblume-unten das IS52 schnäbelt nur an leider.
> Ich habe mal mit Digitalmessschieber geschaut-das Lager hat aussen so ziemlich 52,00mm und der Innendurchmesser vom Steuerrohr liegt bei 51,98 bis 52.07mm. Mir scheint, es ist ein leichtes Ei.
> Das Entgraten an manchen Stellen würde ich noch im Vorfeld testen aber könnte ich in der zweiten Instanz vorsichtig mit Schleifpapier mal versuchen, mich dem korrekten Innenmaß zu nähern?
> ...


Leg das Lager einfach für eine Stunde in das Gefrierfach und schau anschließend, ob du so die nötigsten 100tel für den Einbau gewonnen hast.
Danach kannst du immer noch am Lagersitz rumfeilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zette (16. Juli 2020)

YZ-Rider schrieb:


> Leg das Lager einfach für eine Stunde in das Gefrierfach und schau anschließend, ob du so die nötigsten 100tel für den Einbau gewonnen hast.
> Danach kannst du immer noch am Lagersitz rumfeilen



Nuja, wäre ne Möglichkeit aber:

Erstens-wenn es wieder raus muss, kloppen und evtl. Schaden riskieren am Rohr? Dafür sollen die Lager doch relativ locker im Sitz liegen ;-)

Zweitens-wenns durch diese Methode drinliegt, die Gefahr Spannungen und Haarrisse während des Betriebs zu erzeugen ist vorhanden und somit auch keine Lösung...?

Laut Maßangaben müssen ja im Durchmesser mindestens 0,05mm Spiel sein und das Lager darf seinen festen Sitz nicht im zylindrischen Bereich haben sondern wird durch die Fasen innen zentriert / fixiert.

Hat jemand so ein Thema schon an seinem 2020er Hornet gehabt?


----------



## YZ-Rider (16. Juli 2020)

Zette schrieb:


> Nuja, wäre ne Möglichkeit aber:
> 
> Erstens-wenn es wieder raus muss, kloppen und evtl. Schaden riskieren am Rohr? Dafür sollen die Lager doch relativ locker im Sitz liegen ;-)
> 
> ...



Da hast du in der Theorie natürlich Recht...War gedanklich noch bei einer Lagerschale von semiintegrierten Steuersätzen. 
Bekommst du absolut nicht in den Lagersitz gelegt oder lässt es sich nicht komplett plan einlegen?

Bekomme meinen Rahmen hoffentlich kommende Woche, wir werden sehen.


----------



## Zette (16. Juli 2020)

YZ-Rider schrieb:


> Da hast du in der Theorie natürlich Recht...War gedanklich noch bei einer Lagerschale von semiintegrierten Steuersätzen.
> Bekommst du absolut nicht in den Lagersitz gelegt oder lässt es sich nicht komplett plan einlegen?
> 
> Bekomme meinen Rahmen hoffentlich kommende Woche, wir werden sehen.



Ich bekomme es nicht komplett rein-wenn ich vorsichtig versuche, es gleichmässig über verschiedene Punkte reinzudrücken, schafft es vielleicht so 2-3mm rein ganz gerade.
Reinkloppen werde ich es aus o.g. Gründen nicht und es soll ja heil bleiben und eigentlich von selbst eher reinfallen


----------



## YZ-Rider (16. Juli 2020)

Zette schrieb:


> Ich bekomme es nicht komplett rein-wenn ich vorsichtig versuche, es gleichmässig über verschiedene Punkte reinzudrücken, schafft es vielleicht so 2-3mm rein ganz gerade.
> Reinkloppen werde ich es aus o.g. Gründen nicht und es soll ja heil bleiben und eigentlich von selbst eher reinfallen



Okay, dann habe ich nichts gesagt. 
Schön ist anders


----------



## Ceddi0815 (17. Juli 2020)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Schon jemand gesehen? Neuer Hornet Rahmen in 26 Zoll
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat jemand das 26“ und kann von seinen Erfahrungen berichten? Suche was für Street und bissel Trial üben, aber soll auch tauglich sein für „normale Aus- und Abfahrten“. Hatte noch nie ein 26“


----------



## JulianKunze (18. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ich baue mir grade ein 2020 Hornet auf. Die letzten Teile werde ich wohl im laufe der übernächsten Woche bestellen sobald ich den Umzug überlebt habe. 
Ich weiß soweit was alles drankommen wird Nur beim Steuersatz bin ich unschlüssig. Kennt jemand zufällig welche außer dem Dartmoor Blink die passen? Ich bin am überlegen mir nen Cane-Creek 40 zu holen bin mir aber unsicher ob der nachher dann auch passt.


----------



## ma1208 (18. August 2020)

Jeder  IS42/IS52 Steuersatz passt prinzipiell. Hersteller ist egal. Also auch der CC40 in der korrekten Version.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. August 2020)

Ceddi0815 schrieb:


> Hat jemand das 26“ und kann von seinen Erfahrungen berichten? Suche was für Street und bissel Trial üben, aber soll auch tauglich sein für „normale Aus- und Abfahrten“. Hatte noch nie ein 26“


Kommt drauf an, was Du unter "normalen Aus- und Abfahrten" verstehst und wie groß Du bist. 33 cm Sitzrohrlänge ist halt schon extrem wenig. Pedalieren im Sitzen bei korrekter Sattelhöhe ist da nicht drin. Das ist halt ein Dirtbike bzw. ein Rad, mit dem man viel Blödsinn machen kann. Für wirkliches Trial ist es eher weniger geeignet, dafür ist das Tretlager zu tief.


----------



## Timismalls (9. September 2020)

Moinsen,
mal ne Frage welche Rahmen höhe bei welcher Größe fahrt ihr?
Ich bin 179 und habe ne Schrittlänge von 82cm und weiß jetzt nicht so recht ob M oder L...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulianKunze (9. Oktober 2020)

Servus, ich stand genau vor dem gleichen Problem. Ich bin 178cm bei 82er Schrittlänge. Ich hab mich schlussendlich für den M Rahmen entschieden, da ich da ne 200er Reverb reinbekommen und habe und ich ein kleines wendiges Bike wollte. Ich habe die Entscheidung bisher absolut nicht bereut.


----------



## Schmunsie (17. Oktober 2020)

Zette schrieb:


> Ich bekomme es nicht komplett rein-wenn ich vorsichtig versuche, es gleichmässig über verschiedene Punkte reinzudrücken, schafft es vielleicht so 2-3mm rein ganz gerade.
> Reinkloppen werde ich es aus o.g. Gründen nicht und es soll ja heil bleiben und eigentlich von selbst eher reinfallen



Hast du da schon eine Erkenntnis? Ich baue meinen Hornet 2020 grade auf, und weder mein Ritchey Comp IS42/52, noch mein Octane One Warp 42/52 passen auch nur ansatzweise, sie liegen einfach auf - kein Chance sie reinzubekommen. Verzweifel grade ein wenig.


----------



## Zette (17. Oktober 2020)

Schmunsie schrieb:


> Hast du da schon eine Erkenntnis? Ich baue meinen Hornet 2020 grade auf, und weder mein Ritchey Comp IS42/52, noch mein Octane One Warp 42/52 passen auch nur ansatzweise, sie liegen einfach auf - kein Chance sie reinzubekommen. Verzweifel grade ein wenig.



hi, also ich habe es mit 180er körnung passig geschliffen ganz vorsichtig und so, dass es nicht zu sehr unrund wird.
dazu habe ich mir meinen digitalen messschieber zu hilfe genommen-der is52 durchmesser ist ja standard und mit toleranzen versehen. ich hab mich in diesen bereich vorgearbeitet und innerhalb der toleranz mehr unter der oberen toleranzgrenze angenähert. die messpunkte habe ich mir im kreis von 0° auf 45° schritte gesetzt (also einmal rum 0° / 45° / 90° / 135° / 180° etc.), so sollte es einigermaßen gleichmässig rund sein. 
das lager lässt sich beim geraden ansetzen jetzt gut und vorsichtig einlegen und auch wieder rausnehmen, wenn man nicht verkantet. 
es liegt auch ziemlich gerade auf dem grund auf-ganz schwach wackelt / wippt es zwar, aber das habe ich bei lagern mit separaten lagerschalen auch (ec oder zs standard).scheint also normal zu sein-habe kürzlich erst eine gabel eingebaut und mich rückversichert.
btw, das ein- und aussetzen habe ich auch bereits beim zurechtschleifen probiert, damit ich vom gefühl her immer auf der sicheren seite bin.
gabel testweise montiert, alles gut und es dürften durch die bearbeitung und gleichzeitigen einlegeproben keine spannungen da sein.
sonst würde es sich ja nicht relativ leicht ein- und aussetzen lassen 👍🏻

plan b, falls du magst:
falls es eine werkstatt bei dir gibt-einfach mal fragen, ob sie dir den lagersitz nachfräsen können.
die sollten das werkzeug dafür haben ;-)

hier noch die maße falls du es selbst machen möchtest:


----------



## Schmunsie (17. Oktober 2020)

Zette schrieb:


> hi, also ich habe es mit 180er körnung passig geschliffen ganz vorsichtig und so, dass es nicht zu sehr unrund wird.
> dazu habe ich mir meinen digitalen messschieber zu hilfe genommen-der is52 durchmesser ist ja standard und mit toleranzen versehen. ich hab mich in diesen bereich vorgearbeitet und innerhalb der toleranz mehr unter der oberen toleranzgrenze angenähert. die messpunkte habe ich mir im kreis von 0° auf 45° schritte gesetzt (also einmal rum 0° / 45° / 90° / 135° / 180° etc.), so sollte es einigermaßen gleichmässig rund sein.
> das lager lässt sich beim geraden ansetzen jetzt gut und vorsichtig einlegen und auch wieder rausnehmen, wenn man nicht verkantet.
> es liegt auch ziemlich gerade auf dem grund auf-ganz schwach wackelt / wippt es zwar, aber das habe ich bei lagern mit separaten lagerschalen auch (ec oder zs standard).scheint also normal zu sein-habe kürzlich erst eine gabel eingebaut und mich rückversichert.
> ...


Danke für deine Mühe! Ich find es aber dennoch etwas befremdlich bei einem 300 Euro Rahmen so enorm nacharbeiten zu müssen. Im angehangenen Bild sieht man vielleicht, wie viel größer Das Lager ist - das ist unten noch schlimmer. Das ist nicht nur ein "müh" sondern einfach garnicht passend (Beides wie gesagt 42/52er Lager - Ein Ritchey und ein Octane One)


----------



## Zette (17. Oktober 2020)

Schmunsie schrieb:


> Danke für deine Mühe! Ich find es aber dennoch etwas befremdlich bei einem 300 Euro Rahmen so enorm nacharbeiten zu müssen. Im angehangenen Bild sieht man vielleicht, wie viel größer Das Lager ist - das ist unten noch schlimmer. Das ist nicht nur ein "müh" sondern einfach garnicht passend (Beides wie gesagt 42/52er Lager - Ein Ritchey und ein Octane One)



naja, der 300 euro rahmen hat seinen preis scheinbar nicht umsonst so in der preisregion-die bohrungen für den flaschenhalter bei mir sind auch leicht ausser mitte geraten, also etwas in richtung antriebsseite.
die lagersitz nacharbeit klingt zwar aufwendig, war aber nicht viel-anfangs gemessen habe ich ca. 52.01mm-also ziemlich null auf null.
also ein zehntel millimeter noch geschliffen eben-ging noch, halbe stunde ca.
dafür hatte ich das problem nicht wie du im oberen lagersitz-bei mir fiel es ganz easy rein..🤷‍♂️
das schaut bei dir nach mehr maßunterschied aus-kannst du es nachmessen..?
massenproduktion dürfte zwar auch solche klopper nicht drin haben, selbst dort muss sich an fertigungstoleranzen gehalten werden aber bei irgendeinem ende wird man wohl gespart haben-in der endkontrolle vielleicht..?


----------



## Schmunsie (17. Oktober 2020)

Zette schrieb:


> naja, der 300 euro rahmen hat seinen preis scheinbar nicht umsonst so in der preisregion-die bohrungen für den flaschenhalter bei mir sind auch leicht ausser mitte geraten, also etwas in richtung antriebsseite.
> die lagersitz nacharbeit klingt zwar aufwendig, war aber nicht viel-anfangs gemessen habe ich ca. 52.01mm-also ziemlich null auf null.
> also ein zehntel millimeter noch geschliffen eben-ging noch, halbe stunde ca.
> dafür hatte ich das problem nicht wie du im oberen lagersitz-bei mir fiel es ganz easy rein..🤷‍♂️
> ...


Habe leider keinen Messchieber, habe mit einem Lineal aber folgende Daten:

Oben:
3,95
Unten:
5,0

Das ist schon massiv kleiner und bestätigt mich dadrin, dass es garnicht passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zette (17. Oktober 2020)

Schmunsie schrieb:


> Habe leider keinen Messchieber, habe mit einem Lineal aber folgende Daten:
> 
> Oben:
> 3,95
> ...



das ist tatsächlich krass-du hast aber die fasen an der innenkante auch berücksichtigt?
nicht, dass es da parallaxe gab...nichtsdestotrotz, da würde ich eher in einer werkstatt nachfragen oder reklamieren, falls du das noch kannst.


----------



## Schmunsie (17. Oktober 2020)

Zette schrieb:


> das ist tatsächlich krass-du hast aber die fasen an der innenkante auch berücksichtigt?
> nicht, dass es da parallaxe gab...nichtsdestotrotz, da würde ich eher in einer werkstatt nachfragen oder reklamieren, falls du das noch kannst.


Ja ich versuche mal einen neuen Rahmen zu bekommen - wüsste auch nicht was in dem Preissegment noch so viel bietet. Trotzdem danke für deine Hilfe! Ich sag bescheid, wenn es dann hoffentlich alles geklappt hat


----------



## manfred.hs (10. November 2020)

Hat denn zufällig noch jemand nen Hornet Rahmen in L rumliegen?
Ideal wäre Non-Boost und 12x142 Hinterachse

Würd mich freuen wenn ich doch noch zu meinem Hornet kommen würde


----------



## Bjunior (3. März 2021)

Hi, frage in die Runde:

Meiner Freundin habe ich einen 2021er Hornet Rahmen in S gekauft, allerdings fehlt noch die Sattelstütze. Sie hat ne Schrittlänge von 72cm.

Komme ich mit ner 125er hin? Passt evtl sogar ne 150/160er?

Der Rahmen kommt erst Mitte/Ende nächster Woche, würde am WE gebraucht werden, deswegen würde ich gerne Blind kaufen.


----------



## pils (26. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen, hat hier schon mal jemand versucht, in sein Hornet vor 2014 ,insbesondere der Rahmen aus 2013 27.5" Laufräder zu verbauen? Sind da große Unterschiede zum Nachfolger der das ermöglicht?

Beste Grüße!


----------



## Zette (24. Mai 2021)

Hi, ich benötige mal eure Hilfe!  
Für das 2020er Hornet brauche ich ein neues Schaltauge und ich werd für dieses Baujahr im Netz leider nicht fündig-wer weiss, welches hier das richtige ist und würde mir weiterhelfen..?
Danke schonmal!


----------



## Zette (25. Mai 2021)

Falls es zum obigen Thema hilft-ich bin hier auf etwas gestoßen:





						Dartmoor Schaltauge für Blackbird, Bluebird, Hornet 2017 und Primal 27,5+
					

Dartmoor Parts ▶ Schaltauge für Dartmoor Blackbird, Bluebird, Hornet 2017 und Primal 27,5+ Rahmen.




					www.bike24.de
				



In dem Datenblatt steht Modelljahr 2021, aber in der Beschreibung Hornet 2017....wenn ich wüsste, dass es auch für das 2020er Modell passt, könnte ich hier zuschlagen.
Daher würde ich mich hier über eure Hilfe freuen...🙈🙂


----------



## Geisterfahrer (25. Mai 2021)

Manchmal hilft's, nachzuschauen, was der Hersteller selber dazu schreibt:





						D  A  R  T  M  O  O  R
					

Derailleur hanger for:- all versions of Dartmoor Blackbird, Bluebird and Blackbird Junior full suspension frames,- 2018 and later productions of Hornet, Hornet 26, Primal 27.5 and Primal 29 hardtail frames.




					dartmoor-bikes.com
				





> 2018 and later productions of Hornet


Passt also.


----------



## Zette (25. Mai 2021)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Manchmal hilft's, nachzuschauen, was der Hersteller selber dazu schreibt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das habe ich mir auch schon angeschaut, allerdings konnte ich keinen zusammenhang zum schaltauge aus dem link herstellen-keine teilenummer oder so.
was lässt dich darauf schliessen, dass es passen müsste..?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (25. Mai 2021)

Dartmoor:


> *all versions of Dartmoor Blackbird, Bluebird* and Blackbird Junior full suspension frames


Bike24:


> Schaltauge *für Dartmoor Blackbird, Bluebird*, Hornet 2017 und Primal 27,5+ Rahmen.



Wenn Dir das und das Foto, auf dem es identisch aussieht, nicht reicht, dann hilft nur, bei Bike24 direkt anzufragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zette (25. Mai 2021)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Dartmoor:
> 
> Bike24:
> 
> ...


Ich habs jetzt einfach mal riskiert...wenn sonst keine anderen Teile auf dem Markt angeboten werden, muss ja was passen denk ich mir...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (25. Mai 2021)

pils schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, hat hier schon mal jemand versucht, in sein Hornet vor 2014 ,insbesondere der Rahmen aus 2013 27.5" Laufräder zu verbauen? Sind da große Unterschiede zum Nachfolger der das ermöglicht?
> 
> Beste Grüße!


Kommt wahrscheinlich zu spät, die Antwort, aber ich hab das vorhin mal spaßeshalber probiert:

2013er Hornet-Rahmen, probeweise ein 650b-Laufrad mit 30mm-Felge und Fat Alber 2,35 Front reingehalten

- Keine Chance!

Wenn man das aufgepumpt überhaupt eingebaut bekommt, dann steht jedenfalls der Reifen so an, dass das Rad blockiert. M. E. lässt sich das mit nem dem Rahmen angemessenen Reifen (also kein 1"-Slick) und sinnvoller Reifenfreiheit nicht machen.

Im 2016er war das hingegen unkritisch. Insofern: Ja, es sind große Unterschiede.


----------



## Felger (25. Mai 2021)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Kommt wahrscheinlich zu spät, die Antwort, aber ich hab das vorhin mal spaßeshalber probiert:
> 
> 2013er Hornet-Rahmen, probeweise ein 650b-Laufrad mit 30mm-Felge und Fat Alber 2,35 Front reingehalten
> 
> ...


da ging ja schon nicht mal eine 2,5er/26" Betty rein


----------



## Zette (29. Mai 2021)

Zette schrieb:


> Ich habs jetzt einfach mal riskiert...wenn sonst keine anderen Teile auf dem Markt angeboten werden, muss ja was passen denk ich mir...


Kurzes Feedback-hat gepasst, alles gut.
Nur das alte Schaltauge mit dem Kunststoffhammer rauskloppen war ehrlichgesagt ein Akt, das sah mir trotz der genauen Passung noch nach eingeklebt aus🤦🏻
Egal, Schaltung läuft wieder-hoffe mal nur, dass die Ausfallenden nicht irgendwo Haarrisse bekommen haben durch das rauskloppen😇


----------



## Wot (19. September 2021)

Hallo,
ich suche für mein 2020er Hornet eine neue Hinterachse. Nachgemessen ist sie 182mm lang, was so ziemlich allem in diesem Thread widerspricht. Muß ich die Länge anders messen ? Ich habe bislang nirgendwo eine 12x182mm Steckachse finden können.


----------



## Deleted 593486 (19. September 2021)

Link die sollte passen.


----------



## Wot (19. September 2021)

svemak schrieb:


> Link die sollte passen.


vielen Dank - dort sind die beiden Standardgrößen 142 bzw. 148mm verfügbar - welche von beiden sollte denn passen ?


----------



## Bikesenf (11. März 2022)

Zum Thema Hinterachse: Weiß jemand ob für ein 2017er Hornet (142x12, M12x1,75) noch andere Achsen außer die von Dartmoor passen?


----------



## Wot (12. März 2022)

Ich habe mit dem PDF von https://www.steckachse.at/fragen-zu-steckachsen/welche-steckachse-brauche-ich/ meine alte Achse vermessen und damit eine passende bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL_Se (12. März 2022)

Mir würde jetzt auf Anhieb nur das Robert Axle Project einfallen.









						The Robert Axle Project
					

The Robert Axle Project Makes Precision Thru Axles For All Types of Bikes - Mountain, Road, Cross, Gravel, Fat, and e-Bikes.




					robertaxleproject.com


----------



## chris453 (9. August 2022)

Hallo!
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Trail/Enduro HT und dabei auf das Hornet gestossen. Jetzt wollte ich gerne wissen welche Rahmengrösse ihr mir empfehlen würdet. Ich bin 170cm gross und habe eine Schrittlänge von 74cm (ja, kurze Beine..) -> eher Rahmengrösse S oder doch M? 
Danke für eure hilfe!

VG


----------



## Bjunior (9. August 2022)

Das kommt darauf an was du damit machen willst. Meine Freundin hat eins in Größe S, das nehm ich mit 186cm gerne für den Pumptrack ums Eck. Damit Trails zu fahren könnte ich mir nicht mehr vorstellen. 

Durch das kurze Sitzrohr kannst du den Rahmen aber bequem nach Länge aussuchen, die Sattelstütze regelt den Rest.


----------



## fresh_ozelot (20. August 2022)

Vielleicht besonders an die Fahrer älterer Hornets: Wie sind eure Erfahrungen bzgl. 27,5er Gabeln mit 26er Laufrädern? Spricht irgendwas dagegen? Und sehe ich das richtig, dass eine 27,5er Gabel eine ~ 12,5mm höhere Einbauhöhe als eine 26er gleichen Federwegs haben müsste - sprich wenn die Front etwa gleich hoch bleiben soll 10mm Federweg weniger?


----------

